# Who will post next?



## Johnny Thunder

Simple game and all around time waster 

First person guesses who will post next, and the next person either says yes or no (if it's them or not) and then names another member. 

I say Spooky1.


----------



## Monk

no


roxyblue


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope 

FE


----------



## ededdeddy

no 

roxyblue


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope!

Next is Spooky1


----------



## Monk

Nope!

Next will be Johnny Thunder


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No.

The next poster will be ededdeddy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wrong-o!

Next will be bloodshed brothers


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Nope

But I think RoxyBlue will swing back and snag this one.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I did! YAY!!!!


Next is Sickie Ickie


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope haha

roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope!

Now I'll say that Roxy will


----------



## RoxyBlue

YES!!!!!


Okay, um....Moon Dog!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope me.

Next is Haunti.


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, should have stuck with Spooky1!

Next will be Bloodshed Brothers.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Wooooo yes sir

spooky again


----------



## Draik41895

nope,me

uh,maybe the bloodshed brothers


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yes haha that twice you guys were right

maybe draik again


----------



## Draik41895

probably

my spider senses tell me Bloodshed Brothers


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Newp, not this time.

Johnny Thunder???


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope ME

draik


----------



## Draik41895

correct!

eldritch?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope lol

draik again


----------



## Draik41895

yes

bloodshed brothers


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

haaha yeah
this is fun

draik again


----------



## Draik41895

yep

bloodshed


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yup

draik

i really have no idea why i find this game so amusing


----------



## Draik41895

yes,me neither

bloodshed


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

ha yup draik


----------



## Draik41895

yes,again

uh,i dont know,maybe... Bloodshed!


----------



## Monk

nope


hmmmm Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

We have a winner,

Roxy will be next.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Of course (er, I mean, geez, people must think I live here!)

Next is Don Givens


----------



## Monk

Sorry...no

Next is Roxyblue


----------



## RoxyBlue

This game is too easy for the rest of you guys


Next is...MONK!


----------



## Draik41895

nope,me

Roxyblue


----------



## RoxyBlue

You must be psychotic, I mean, psychic

Draik will turn the bend and pick up the next post.


----------



## Draik41895

i think im both

ummm,Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope, me!

FE


----------



## ededdeddy

sorry no

I choose Roxy Again


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll give you this one


Now it's ededdeddy's turn


----------



## ededdeddy

Sure is 

Bet Roxy's back


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why, how did you know?


Perhaps Draik will take a turn now.


----------



## Monk

nope

Spooky1's next I think


----------



## Spooky1

Correct (How insightful)

Roxy's Next


----------



## Monk

no its me again!

Roxy should be next though


----------



## Spooky1

Nope it's me again.

I see Monk again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

NOW it's me


Spooky1 next, perhaps?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope its me

ed maybe i havent checked to see whos online


----------



## pyro

no 

bloodshed bro


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope....

...but maybe Bloodshed will post THIS time


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yes mam

roxy?


----------



## Draik41895

sorry,me

roxy,now


----------



## pyro

no 

draik


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope

now its draik


----------



## Draik41895

yes

bloodshed?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yup

here we go again draik


----------



## pyro

no 

blood shed


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yup lok
spooky


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, Roxy

Pyro?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope jeromy

roxy


----------



## Spooky1

No, but she's in the same room as me.

Next will be Draik


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

me again

draik


----------



## The_Caretaker

nope
scoorge


----------



## Monk

nope

caretaker again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't think so.


Ededdeddy next, yes?


----------



## ededdeddy

Yes 

who about MONK


----------



## lewlew

Surprised you all!

Got to be Roxy next.


----------



## ededdeddy

nope

i guess Monk again


----------



## Monk

Absolutely!

next will be ededdeddy perhaps


----------



## ededdeddy

Wow you're Good

MONK


----------



## Monk

Thanks


hmmm ededdeddy?


----------



## ededdeddy

sure enough 

Monk
I am noticing a pattern


----------



## Spooky1

A wrong pattern

Ed next


----------



## ededdeddy

yes thank god 

Spooky


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, Roxy to the rescue

Ed perhaps this time?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

hi


roxy again


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi back!

Bloodshed, I'm holding the door open for your return on the next post


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

why thank you how nice


im saving roxy a seat


----------



## Monk

whoops

Roxyblue will post next


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, how about Roxy's Hubby

And now how about Ms. Roxy herself.


----------



## ededdeddy

no i don't think I am

But i'll guess Roxy


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

roxy sure is popular but its just plain ole me


i think ed will take it


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gee, and I was never popular in high school like this


Okay, Bloodshed next!


----------



## Monk

nope

Roxy, you're up


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, Monk!

Now return the ball to my court.


----------



## Spooky1

I'll court you Roxy

But will you follow me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll follow you anywhere


Ed X 3 is next


----------



## pyro

no

draik


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Nope.

The Bloodshed Brothers will post next.*


----------



## corner haunt

not even close
Spooky


----------



## Spooky1

If you mean Spooky1, you are correct.

Next up is Draik?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Nope - someone completely different this time. 

Pyro's next...


----------



## Uncle Steed

Nope!

Corner Haunt...!


----------



## deathstaste

no one ever seen me coming
how about draik


----------



## rottincorps

NO....It's just me.......AND ME DON"T FORGET..........oh ya that guy.......BITE ME!


Spooky1


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Sorry, new guy jumping into the fray.

rottin is next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope it's me! 

next will be Roxyblue


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, it's me!

My Crystal Ball sees Roxy next.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your eyes are excellent!


Would Spooky1 care to make a return appearance?


----------



## Spooky1

As you wish.

Roxy again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are so kind

Spooky1?


----------



## Monk

nope

Roxyblue


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, we're keeping you guessing.

Roxy, your turn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Always happy to oblige

Care to be next, Spooky1?


----------



## Draik41895

nope,sorry to say im back

im thinking Mr.Appleseed


----------



## Monk

no its me.

But Draik will probably be next.


----------



## Draik41895

yeah,probably

monk


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope.


..but Monk is welcome to post next.


----------



## Draik41895

sorry,glad you back

roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Draik


Maybe this thread should be titled "Who Will Post Next Other Than Roxy?"


----------



## Draik41895

lol

monk?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Nope - just me

MoonDog?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No sorry.

Next up is Roxy.


----------



## Draik41895

nope,me

Johnny Thunder!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you have a crystal ball or what dude? lol. Yup it's me!

Next up is..........hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.......Draik?


----------



## Draik41895

OMG!Its like totally me!

uuuuuhhhh,JT


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do I look like a JT to you?


JT may post now, if he wishes.


----------



## Draik41895

uh,yeah,you kinda do

Jt,now?


----------



## Monk

nope

Roxyblue


----------



## Draik41895

not yet

your turn Roxy


----------



## Monk

no again


Now Roxy will post next...


----------



## Draik41895

nope,sorry

Roxy,im positive


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shoulda fooled you and waited!

Monk?


----------



## Monk

yes indeed

Roxy will be next


----------



## Draik41895

nope

monk?


----------



## rottincorps

NO It's me ..........NO IT'S MY TURN..........no I was here first...........BUT YOU WENT FIRST LAST TIME..........


Monk your up


----------



## Draik41895

me

rottincorps?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope just Spooky1.

How about Spookineer?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Sorry, no, just little ol me.

How bout Monk?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Nope.

Draik next?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Sorry, No.

RoxyBlue??


----------



## Draik41895

me

Roxyblue


----------



## deathstaste

no way 
now roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

You guys know me so well


I say...Monk next.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Well, there IS an M in my name..

I'll say Monk, just to steal Roxy's prediction..heheh...
Plus I love Monk the TV show.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Nope.

Smileyface now?


----------



## Monk

nope

Spooky1 will be next


----------



## RoxyBlue

No - ha!


I think Monk will kindly be next.


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, Monk was off by one.

How about Roxy again.


----------



## Monk

oops

Spooky1 next


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope im gunna say roxy


----------



## Draik41895

me

Bloodshed


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

no, me.

Roxy now?


----------



## Draik41895

not this time

monk


----------



## Monk

sorry

Johnny Thunder next


----------



## Draik41895

nope

JT


----------



## Monk

nope

now JT


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Not this time.

Draik?


----------



## Draik41895

yep

monk


----------



## Monk

sure enough

JT?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Wow, you be psychic or somethin' lol.

Next up is Frankie's Girl.


----------



## Draik41895

me

monk


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Nope, JT was off by one!
(and woot - I got enough posts to use MY bride avatar!)

Monk now?


----------



## Draik41895

sorry,me again

Frankies Girl?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope just little ole me


draik


----------



## Draik41895

correct

Bloodshed?


----------



## Dr Morbius

No one ever sees me coming..
Roxy?


----------



## Draik41895

nope

roxy,now


----------



## Monk

no

perhaps moon dog will be next


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm back!


Want to take another turn, Monk?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope me.

Next is my good friend Ghostess.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*No.

Pyro will post next.*


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time.


Perhaps Pretty Ghoul will make a return appearance?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope its me

spooky?


----------



## Draik41895

no,me 

bloodshed??


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yup draik again


----------



## Draik41895

yes

Bloodshed


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yup haha

draik


----------



## Draik41895

yes

bloodshed


----------



## smileyface4u23

Nope - me.

Pretty Ghoul?


----------



## Monk

no

Roxyblue


----------



## rottincorps

Nope


Spooky1


----------



## Monk

no sorry


rottincorps perhaps?


----------



## rottincorps

OK FINE ILL DO IT.............but who said you could play .........I DONT NEED TO ASK YOU ...........well I noticed you didn't take out the trash.........FINE.. JUMP IN THE CAN AND ILL TAKE YOU OUT.....

Monk


----------



## Monk

YES!!!!


Spooky1 next


----------



## Spooky1

Correct Mr. Monk,

Monk next again?


----------



## Monk

absolutely well done

Draik?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope bloodshed

im going to say roxy


----------



## Monk

nope

bloodshed


----------



## smileyface4u23

Nope. 

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wow!

Maybe Sickie next.


----------



## Monk

me!!!!!!!!!

now sickie maybe


----------



## Spooky1

Not this time.

I'll say Monk again (as he sprints toward Post Whoredom)


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

No, me.

Spooky1 now?


----------



## Spooky1

You are correct Ms Frankie-s Girl,

Ms. Frankie again?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Cool! You are correct!

Draik?


----------



## Draik41895

yes

roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!!!

Now Draik!


----------



## Draik41895

yep

roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Last time tonight - I gotta get some sleep


Draik (since he's on the West Coast and it's still sorta early there)


----------



## Draik41895

yes,about 8:30

roxy(notice total disregard for the last post)


----------



## Just Whisper

No. She went to bed.

Draik


----------



## Draik41895

yes

Just Whisper?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

bloodshed home from work

maybe draik


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Nope
It the Furrminator!
Fooled you all hahahahahah

Roxy


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope me

goodmorning roxy?


----------



## Draik41895

haha,still in bed

bloodshed


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Nope, me.

Monk?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time


Draik?


----------



## HalloweenRick

Nada.
Draik!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wrong-o!

Maybe Eldritch Horror will honor us with his presence.


----------



## Draik41895

nope,sorry i was late

roxy


----------



## Mr_Chicken

HA! I don't think so!

Draik again.


----------



## Draik41895

yep

now i gotta say Mr Chicken


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I typed faster than Mr. C

Mr. C can be next though.


----------



## Draik41895

nope, i type faster than him too

spooky1


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

jeromy...draik again


----------



## Spooky1

Wrong, I'm back. 

Bloodshed again?


----------



## Draik41895

my

bloodshed?


----------



## Draik41895

me

bloodshed?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

No, me again!

Bloodshed now?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

correct!

draik


----------



## Mr_Chicken

wrongo bongo!

Draik


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Wrong!

Bloodshed now?


----------



## Terrormaster

NEver would have thought me right?!

Mr Chicken


----------



## Draik41895

nope,me

Mr C


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

you are incorrect!

Going out on a limb and saying.... Johnny Thunder?


----------



## ededdeddy

nope 

FE


----------



## Monk

wrong


Draik


----------



## RoxyBlue

Probably a little early for him.


BoysinBoo


----------



## Monk

not quite


Roxyblue is up next


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why, however did you guess?

Care to return the favor, Monk?


----------



## Monk

SURE

Roxy again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I am!

Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Yes!

Roxy again!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi honey!

Now Monk?


----------



## Spooky1

I left the door open for our new post ho Monk, but since he failed to show. It's me.

Let me guess, RoxyBlue!


----------



## Monk

Better late than never.


Spooky1


----------



## Just Whisper

Not yet. It's just me. I mean just whisper.


Is Johnny Thunder around yet?


----------



## Monk

no

Just whisper again maybe


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I finally got here.

Could it be Monk next?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry, babe, just me.

Draik, care to make an appearance?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Nope, it's me. 

Now maybe Draik?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time.


Come on down, smiley!


----------



## smileyface4u23

It's me!

Roxy again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it!


Is Draik awake yet?


----------



## Draik41895

here

JT


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Nope, me.

Draik maybe?


----------



## Draik41895

yep

Frankies Girl?


----------



## Monk

nope

Draik41895


----------



## Draik41895

yes

monk


----------



## Monk

you got it!

Frankie's girl?


----------



## Draik41895

nope,me

Mr.Chicken


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Me again!

Draik you still around?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Nope, this time it's me.

How about Mr. Chicken?


----------



## Draik41895

im back

Frankies Girl?


----------



## rottincorps

Nope just US!


Mr. Chicken


----------



## Bloodhound

No Chicken...


Monk


----------



## Monk

Are you psychic?


Bloodhound again


----------



## Spooky1

Nope just lil old me.

Monk again?


----------



## Monk

yes!

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning


Monk again?


----------



## Spooky1

Just me honey

Roxy next?


----------



## Monk

nope me!

Spooky1


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, me


Monk next?


----------



## Monk

Yup

Spooky1 now?


----------



## traditionprincess

NO! It's me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

You are correct (edit - oops TP cut infront of me)

traditionprincess next?


----------



## Monk

nope

now traditionprincess?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't think so.


Spooky1


----------



## Monk

wrong!

spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Yes!

Roxy?


----------



## Monk

NO

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you surprised?


Monk again


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Nope.

Monk?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No...wait, yes!


Moon Dog, perhaps?


----------



## Moon Dog

Perhaps... perhaps not...

Roxy once again?


----------



## dynoflyer

Guess again. 


spooky1, you there?


----------



## Monk

nope...
..but maybe now Spooky1


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about Spooky1 by pRoxy?


Monk


----------



## Monk

yep

roxy


----------



## Draik41895

im here 

roxy?


----------



## Monk

nope

Roxy?


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

nada!


DeathTouch


----------



## Monk

not quite


Johnny Thunder


----------



## Draik41895

not really

monk


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

No, me!

Monk now?


----------



## Monk

yep

Draik?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Nope.
Probably Monk.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

bloodshed


monk?


----------



## Monk

here I am ho-ing

JT?


----------



## HalloweenRick

Nope.
Hauntiholik!


----------



## Monk

no

but maybe now Hauntiholik


----------



## Draik41895

me again

monk


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Non. Moi.

Next is Draik.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'd say...NO!


Eldritch Horror


----------



## Just Whisper

not quite.

'bout time for Draik to show up again.


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, it's my time.

How about Frankie-s Girl next


----------



## Just Whisper

Me again. Going to bed now.

Roxy, you still up?


----------



## Monk

Guess not.

How about now Roxy?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Nope. Me again.
Monk?


----------



## Monk

got it!


Hauntiholik?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm awake now


How about Frighteners?


----------



## Monk

no no no

Roxy now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why not?

Monk again?


----------



## Monk

RIGHT AGAIN!


Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are so kind


One more time, Monk.


----------



## Monk

yes thank you.


And once again maybe Roxyblue


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are truly a gentleman.


You may take the floor again if you wish.


----------



## Monk

Sure why not?

Spooky1 this time?


----------



## Spooky1

Why yes, I'm here.

Are still out there Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I was away for a moment, but now I'm back


How about Don Givens?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

(in ym best elphaba impression)
ITS MEEEEEEE
lol

roxy?


----------



## Draik41895

im here

roxy


----------



## Monk

nope

Draik


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, me again


Draik, ready to take the stage?


----------



## Draik41895

yep

roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why not?

Bloodshed Brothers!


----------



## Monk

not yet

now Roxy


----------



## Draik41895

nope sorry

monk


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

jeromy


roxy?


----------



## Monk

nope

roxy


----------



## Hauntiholik

Nope.

Draik


----------



## Monk

nope

Roxy


----------



## Draik41895

just me

Roxyblue,Roxyblue where are you?


----------



## Monk

not here

Draik


----------



## Draik41895

yep 

monk


----------



## Monk

yes



Draik


----------



## Draik41895

yes

monk


----------



## Monk

yes, this is really getting difficult

Draik


----------



## Draik41895

draik is here

monk maybe?


----------



## Monk

yes 

Draik?


----------



## Draik41895

correct

monk


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not so correct


Draik


----------



## Draik41895

yep,did you see the little rhyme i made up?

monk


----------



## Monk

yes

lewlew


----------



## Draik41895

nope

monk


----------



## Monk

yup

rottincorps?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, dear, it's me again

Monk


----------



## Monk

indeed

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it!

Monk once more?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Nope - me

Rottincorps?


----------



## HalloweenRick

Nope.
Roxy!


----------



## Just Whisper

No way man, it's JW.

smileyface?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

It's me.

JustWhisper?


----------



## Just Whisper

Way to go Frankie-s

Roxy?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

bloodshed

draik


----------



## smileyface4u23

Nope

Now Draik??


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope, it's me!

Pyro?


----------



## Monk

nope



lewlew?


----------



## lewlew

Sure, I'll bite.

Speaking of biting...maybe Roxy will be next.


----------



## RoxyBlue

How did you know?


Perhaps Spooky1 will be next?


----------



## Spooky1

Here I am to save the day

Monk next?


----------



## Monk

okay


Roxyblue where are you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I am!


Monk, a return visit?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, just me again.

How about Sickie next?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about me?


Spooky1 again


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

me


roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, BB!


Bloodshed


----------



## Draik41895

hey

bloodshed?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope.

Next is Draik.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Not this time.

Roxy?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Nope 

Draik?


----------



## Draik41895

yep

roxyblue


----------



## Monk

No

Draik?


----------



## Draik41895

yes

monk


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Nope...

Roxy?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Where?

Draik?


----------



## Draik41895

yes,sir?

monk


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, 'tis I!

Draik


----------



## Hauntiholik

Nope. I'm better lookin'. hehehe
Monk.


----------



## Draik41895

oh sure you are

hauntiholik


----------



## Monk

nope

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, and Haunti is very pretty. So is Monk


Draik.


----------



## Monk

Thanks I think.

Draik


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope.

Now Draik


----------



## Monk

sorry


Roxyblue


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Wrong.

Roxy?


----------



## Monk

no


Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry, was on another thread


Monk


----------



## Monk

yay

Hauntiholik


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

no, me

monk?


----------



## Draik41895

nope

monk


----------



## Monk

sure

Prettyghoul?


----------



## traditionprincess

Sorry! 

Monk?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Nope. But Monk you were sooooo close. lol

Draik41895 will post next. *


----------



## Monk

no.

but maybe now Draik?


----------



## traditionprincess

Sorry me again. 

Monk.


----------



## Monk

yes!


Draik?


----------



## traditionprincess

Nope. 

Pretty Ghoul?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Nope.
PG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Yes! lol

traditionprincess?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Nope, Fiend4Halloween

Hauntiholik?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Negative.

PrettyGhoul?


----------



## Just Whisper

No, just JW.

You still playing princess?


----------



## Moon Dog

Who you calling princess?  

Draik?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

its just little ole me


moon dog


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Guess again.

Bloodshed


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

thats me

roxy


----------



## smileyface4u23

Nope, this time it's me.

Pretty Ghoul


----------



## ededdeddy

Nope 


Roxy


----------



## Don Givens

No but I am going to stick with the high percentage call and say 

Roxy


----------



## Monk

Not this time.

Now Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Keep firing and you're bound to hit the target eventually


Johnny Thunder


----------



## Monk

no try again


Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

You win...on this thread, mwa ha ha!


Monk again


----------



## Monk

RoxyBlue said:


> You win...on this thread, mwa ha ha!


That seems to be a recurring theme.

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Monk said:


> That seems to be a recurring theme.


...or a broken record:googly:

How about Spooky1?


----------



## Monk

no

how about Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay


Monk, bring it home.


----------



## Monk

of course.



Roxyblue


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who else?


Monk


----------



## Spooky1

Nope it's me, you seem to be seeing a lot of Monk today honey. 

How about Roxy again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's stalking me - really!


Spooky1?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope its me


spooky


----------



## Spooky1

Sure why not.

Bloodshed again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

no

now Bloodshed?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yup

roxy?


----------



## Monk

nope

Roxyblue


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes.

Monk


----------



## Monk

ok

Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope, me!

I'm guessing Monk...


----------



## traditionprincess

Sorry! 

Monk?


----------



## Monk

yep

how about Moon Dog


----------



## Sickie Ickie

how about moondog?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time.

How about Draik?


----------



## Draik41895

Yes-sir-ee-bob

roxy


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

No, it's me.

Back to you Draik?


----------



## Draik41895

that is true

frankies girl?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Yes?

ummmmm.....

Draik?


----------



## Draik41895

yep 

Frankies girl


----------



## Sickie Ickie

me.

draik?


----------



## Draik41895

sure is

sickie?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

yep 

draik?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

no, me again!

Sickie, you there?


----------



## Just Whisper

he's still around somewhere, I think at the christmas forum. So it's me now.

Draik?


----------



## Draik41895

yep

ok,now sickie


----------



## Sickie Ickie

yethhhhhher

JW?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

me


monk


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Sorry, just me.

Sickie?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

someone mention my name?

brothers?


----------



## traditionprincess

Sorry! 

Ickie?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

It's me!

princess?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Nope, me

Sickie now?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

yepper. Draik?


----------



## Wildcat

Sorry just me

Frankie-s Girl?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I'm not as pretty.

wildcat?


----------



## Draik41895

ok,im here

roxy,care to stop by?


----------



## Wildcat

maybe later but for now it's just me.

Sickie Ickie?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

wrong!

sickie now?


----------



## Monk

Nope

Frankie-s Girl


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Nope. 'Tis me!

Sickie Ickie?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Yes! You are amazing!

Frankie's Gal?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Girl, yes; Frankie, no


Sickie again?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

you betcha

roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sure.

Sickie one more time?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

just for you

roxy?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No.

RoxyBlue?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I am!


Pretty Ghoul


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Nope, just me.

Spooky?


----------



## smileyface4u23

so sorry...it's me. 

How about Roxy?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I'm not as pretty as she.

smiley?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Yep - here I am!!

How about Draik?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

its me

spooky


----------



## Sickie Ickie

how about draik? Don't I count? LOL

draik?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

me again


sickie?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

yes?

Bros?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just me this time.


Maybe Sickie will come back today?


----------



## Wildcat

Sorry hun. Just me.

Is roxyBlue still around?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, she's cooking dinner. Will I do?

How about Frankie-s Girl next?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Only me. 

spookie?


----------



## bourno

Just to mess with you, I'll chime in

Sickie will be next as he won't believe it.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Nope, I believe he's stepped away...

Draik maybe now?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope just but im from the same state he is so i hope ill do

frankies girl


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I'm back.

Bloodshed again?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yup

hey spooky


spooky again


----------



## lewlew

Nope. Me instead.

I'm guessin' Spooky will be next THIS time.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope, just me

lewlew again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Surprise!


How about Don Givens?


----------



## Spooky1

Waiting on another man, Roxy?

Shall Roxy be next?


----------



## Monk

no it is I


Roxy next?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I am!


Monk?


----------



## Monk

Sure!

JT?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm blue like him - does that count?


Wildcat, you out there?


----------



## Don Givens

Sorry, I'm a few posts too late Roxy

will you forgive me, Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What are friends for?

Now you can redeem yourself by posting next.


----------



## ededdeddy

nope I'm here

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, ed X 3!


Ed again?


----------



## ededdeddy

yep

Monk


----------



## Monk

yep

Roxy


----------



## ededdeddy

no 

But i guess Roxy


----------



## Monk

nah

ededdeddy


----------



## ededdeddy

yes

Don


----------



## Monk

nope

Lewlew


----------



## ededdeddy

no


DON


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Ed?


----------



## ededdeddy

sure 

spooky


----------



## Spooky1

Why not

Ed you still there?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

no its me

ed?


----------



## ededdeddy

sure I must be on to much I'm everyone's choice


Spooky


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope, it's me.

Sickie Ickie will post next.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No sorry just me.

Next is FE.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time.

Johnny again?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That "again" makes me sound so sad. LOL. 

Uhm yeah it's me.......

Next is oh Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gee, don't cry, JT


How about a joyful JT return?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Nope - beat him to it!

How bout Roxy?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Try again.

JT?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Wow I'm still here LOL

Next is Hauntie.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

bloodshed

draik


----------



## Monk

nope


Bloodshed


----------



## pyro

nope

draik


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

nope, 

Roxyblue


----------



## Sickie Ickie

nope 

fiend?


----------



## Just Whisper

Wrong-O! it's JW. And now i'm off to bed.

Pyro maybe?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Nope.

Bloodshed?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yup 

roxy?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

No.

Bloodshed again?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yup 

mr chicken


----------



## smileyface4u23

Nope, me. 

Now about bloodshed?


----------



## chrizzo

nope me

fow about mr. chicken


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

me again


draik since its till early here


----------



## ededdeddy

Nope It's me

Frightners


----------



## Monk

nah

Roxy next?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How did you know?


Monk


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, just me.

Roxy you still there?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

nope.

rox?


----------



## Wildcat

Sorry just me.

Roxy for 3rd time?


----------



## RoxyBlue

WINNAH!!!!!


Wildcat, come on back.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

why when I'm so hot? 

rox?


----------



## Monk

Nope


Spooky1


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, it's other member of the household


Monk


----------



## Monk

darn


Now spooky


----------



## Sickie Ickie

nope

si?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

yep

now monk


----------



## Monk

yep


Sickie


----------



## RoxyBlue

No.

Monk


----------



## Sickie Ickie

no
monk


----------



## Monk

yes

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

Sickie


----------



## Monk

nope 
Sickie


----------



## Just Whisper

JW. 
And I know Monk will post next because he is following me. Or am I following him? Muaaaaa ha ha ha.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oops, no Monk.

Whisper?


----------



## Just Whisper

Good call Roxie,

Monk?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's losing on another thread


Whisper again


----------



## Sickie Ickie

nope 

monk?


----------



## Monk

sure!


Roxyblue


----------



## Sickie Ickie

naaaaaaaahhhhhh

monk?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Sickie


----------



## Sickie Ickie

yep.

rox


----------



## ededdeddy

nope

how about Spooky


----------



## Spooky1

That would be me!

Sickie next?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, honey!


How about Ed X 3?


----------



## ededdeddy

sure thing

back to Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it!

Ed again


----------



## Sickie Ickie

SI do?

spooky


----------



## ededdeddy

nope

FE


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I have a fee?

ed?


----------



## ededdeddy

sure 

Roxy


----------



## Monk

no

ededdeddy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, me!


Now Ed


----------



## Monk

nope!

Roxyblue


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay

Monk


----------



## Spooky1

Will I do?

Monk now?


----------



## Monk

yep

Spooky1 again?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope.

Mr_Chicken will post next.


----------



## pyro

nope

monk


----------



## Just Whisper

Hi Pyro. Not a monk.

sickie?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

bloodshed

whisper


----------



## Just Whisper

on the mark.

Pyro?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope.

Draik?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope

draik now


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, me again.

Mr_Chicken?


----------



## Monk

nah


FE


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time.

How about Spooky1?


----------



## Monk

no

but maybe now..Spooky1?


----------



## Spooky1

Seems like folks are expecting me here.

Roxy you there?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, honey!


Spooky1 again?


----------



## Spooky1

Sure

Roxy again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi again

Now Monk?


----------



## Monk

yes

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bingo!

Monk


----------



## Spooky1

Survey says, No.

Don Givens next?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

nope

spooky


----------



## Monk

nope

Spooky


----------



## RoxyBlue

No

How about Sickie?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

yep

roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Glad to oblige!


Sickie


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Sickie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, just me.


Spooky1?


----------



## Spooky1

Sure I'm here.

Roxy again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Perhaps Miss Dixie would care to post next?


----------



## Monk

nope

sickie?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

yep

roxy?


----------



## lewlew

Huh uh.

B Brothers?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Nope. 

Draik?


----------



## Monk

no

wildcat


----------



## Draik41895

nope, me

monk


----------



## Monk

yep

Roxy


----------



## Wildcat

Nope 

Roxy now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes - you saw me come in, didn't you?


Wildcat!


----------



## Monk

no sorry


Roxy now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay

Monk?


----------



## Monk

sure

Wildcat?


----------



## Wildcat

Okay.

PrettyGhoul?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Yes 

randyaz will post next. *


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Nope.

Wildcat?


----------



## smileyface4u23

No, it's me.

How about PrettyGhoul?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Yes, it's me.

Mr_Chicken will post next.  *


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Still me. 

Pretty Ghoul, now?


----------



## Draik41895

nope

monk


----------



## rottincorps

Ya! I win.........WRONG POST DUMMY..........opps, No just me and that other guy


Spooky1


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

me


spooky?


----------



## Wildcat

Nope me.

Roxy?


----------



## Monk

no

Wildcat


----------



## Wildcat

Sure is.

Monk you still here?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning!


Monk


----------



## Monk

correct

Roxy?


----------



## Wildcat

Nope

Roxy for the 2nd time?


----------



## Monk

no

how about now? Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I am!


Monk again


----------



## Monk

yep

Roxy once more?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope!

Spooky?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm his pRoxy


Frighteners?


----------



## Monk

no

Don Givens?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time


Joisey Gal


----------



## Monk

not quite

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wow!


Monk


----------



## Monk

yay!


Roxy (with over 8,000 posts!)


----------



## hallloweenjerzeboy

I will loool


----------



## hallloweenjerzeboy

I win


----------



## Monk

hmmmmm

Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope but you were close.

Monk shall be next.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's me!


Mr Chicken?


----------



## Monk

no me


Roxy?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope!

Monk?


----------



## Monk

yes

FE


----------



## Draik41895

nooope

roxy


----------



## ededdeddy

no sir

Spooky


----------



## RoxyBlue

Whose on first this morning?


Monk


----------



## Monk

good morning!


RoxyBlue


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning and happy Friday!


Monk


----------



## Monk

Happy Friday to you.

RoxyBlue


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sure - looks like it's just us this morning so far


Monk


----------



## Monk

it makes this game pretty easy.

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

I know - I feel almost psychotic, er, psychic


Monk?


----------



## Monk

I know

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hope you're not getting bored of being always right.


Monk


----------



## Monk

RoxyBlue said:


> I hope you're not getting bored of being always right.


That's something I've had to deal with for most of my life 

RoxyBlue


----------



## RoxyBlue

Monk said:


> That's something I've had to deal with for most of my life


_SURE_ it is:googly:

Maybe lewlew?


----------



## Monk

nope still me


maybe lewlew now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lewlew got called out for a pumpkin pie


Monk


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, it just me honey.

You still there Roxy


----------



## Dr Morbius

No one still ever sees me coming! 
Monk.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Didn't see me either, did you?


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

I'm always there for ya Roxy.

I'm guessing Roxy again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Back at ya!


Don Givens, are you out there?


----------



## Monk

nah

roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

Frankie's Girl


----------



## Just Whisper

No, I'm Loren's Girl. ha ha (that's my husband, btw)

How about Spooky?


----------



## Monk

no

Roxy?


----------



## Just Whisper

Are you following me again, Monk? 

Monk?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I cut in line before him.

Just Whisper


----------



## Just Whisper

righto. becasue Monk's always behind us.


Monk?


----------



## Monk

here in front, I am


Just Whisper


----------



## Just Whisper

Here I be...in front of thee.

Spooky?


----------



## Monk

no try again


Just Whisper


----------



## Just Whisper

Okay, trying again..I got it this time

Monk? No, Roxy... wait, Monk...oohhhhh

Monk


----------



## Monk

very good

Roxy this time!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Nope.

Draik, are you there?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Must be doing homework.


How about Frankie's Girl again?


----------



## Monk

how about me

Frankie's Girl next?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, I'm a girl, just not Frankie's



Monk


----------



## Draik41895

nope,not homework,20 dollar prop

monk


----------



## Just Whisper

Nope, JW.

I will try Roxie, well, I won't try her . I will guess Roxie.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

...I like the first comment better..but nope.

Mr. Chicken


----------



## Just Whisper

It's me again. How about FrankiesGirl next?


----------



## Monk

nope

RoxyBlue is my guess


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Guess again.

Monk?


----------



## Monk

yes!

Mr. Chicken


----------



## RoxyBlue

no!


Monk


----------



## Mr_Chicken

no!

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

Mr Chicken again, perhaps?


----------



## Monk

no

Frankie-s Girl


----------



## Haunted Bayou

nope

I bet on Roxy


----------



## Monk

no

How about Spooky1


----------



## Just Whisper

I'm heeerrrrreeeee! And I posted next.

How about Mr Chicken?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Just Whisper?


----------



## Just Whisper

yeahhhh for moon dog. you are the winner (but only on this post)

Roxy?


----------



## Monk

no

Just Whisper


----------



## Just Whisper

good guess monk.

Not sure who's online right now,

ummmm Moondog?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope.

Dixie


----------



## Spooky1

Nope it's me!

How about Frankie-s Girl next


----------



## smileyface4u23

so sorry - just me.

How about monk?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but Monk can post now if he wishes.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

its mee

roxy?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Surprise!

Bloodshed?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

mr chicken again


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Yup.

Bloodshed again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I'm finally here a few posts late.

Wildcat


----------



## Wildcat

Okay I'll play.

Roxy still here?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, glad to return the favor


Wildcat once more?


----------



## Wildcat

Looky here yes.
And for a change let's try Otaku?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

You can try that, but it ain't gonna work

Wildcat again


----------



## Monk

No

Mr Chicken


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Argh! You caught me!

Monk?


----------



## Monk

you're good

JT


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, just another blue avatar


Don Givens


----------



## Monk

not this time

RoxyBlue?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shoulda known you;d be next

So be next this time, Monk


----------



## Monk

very well

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, 'tis I!


Monk


----------



## Sickie Ickie

nope, 

rox?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Sickie?


----------



## Wildcat

Nope, just little ol me.

Roxy?


----------



## Monk

nope

Wildcat


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not yet


Monk


----------



## Monk

yep 

Maybe Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe yes


Monk again


----------



## Monk

you know it

RoxyBlue


----------



## RoxyBlue

Indeed!


Monk


----------



## Monk

sure thing

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

This game is just tooooo easy


Monk


----------



## Monk

of course

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Right again!


Monk


----------



## Monk

correct

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wow!


Monk


----------



## Monk

great!

Roxy


----------



## Spooky1

Wrong!

Now how about Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here for you, babe!


Spooky1


----------



## traditionprincess

Nope sorry! 

Spooky?


----------



## Monk

nope 

Roxy


----------



## traditionprincess

Sorry, 

Monk?


----------



## Monk

you got it!


Spooky1


----------



## ededdeddy

Nope 

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

YES!


Ed X 3


----------



## ededdeddy

sure is


Wildcat


----------



## Monk

no

Roxy


----------



## Wildcat

No

Roxy X2


----------



## ededdeddy

sorry 

Spooky


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about Spooky1's mate?


Ededdeddy


----------



## ededdeddy

yep


Monk


----------



## Monk

of course 

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes


Monk


----------



## Monk

yep 

Roxy


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, it's Roxy's mate this time

Monk you still there?


----------



## Monk

sure enough

Ededdeddy


----------



## ededdeddy

yes


Spooky


----------



## Monk

no

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

How about Smiley4U23 (did I get that right?)


----------



## Sickie Ickie

nope

monk?


----------



## Monk

sure

Draik


----------



## Spooky1

The magic Eightball says no.

Edd you next?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

nope, monk


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope.

randyaz will post next.


----------



## Draik41895

nooooo

PrettyGhoul


----------



## smileyface4u23

Nope - just me. 

How bout Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How did you know?


Monk


----------



## Wildcat

Sorry just Me.

Monk X2?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time.

Wildcat


----------



## Sickie Ickie

nope

roxy?


----------



## Monk

no 

Wildcat


----------



## RoxyBlue

No


Monk


----------



## Monk

yes

Don Givens


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope

draik?


----------



## Monk

no 

now Draik?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

nope.

Draik now?


----------



## Monk

no

Bloodshed Bros


----------



## Draik41895

nope,me

Bloodshed


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Draik!


Draik again


----------



## Draik41895

yep

bloodshed now?


----------



## Monk

no

Roxy


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Nope.

Draik?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Nope.

Draik now?


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Sorry Draik's not here!

Johnny T?


----------



## Monk

no 

Spooky1


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but he's a good friend of mine


Monk


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

lol its me

spooky?


----------



## traditionprincess

Sorry!

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep.

Traditionprincess


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

No, just me!

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!!!

Frankie's Girl?


----------



## Monk

no

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi!

Monk


----------



## Monk

yes!

Draik


----------



## smileyface4u23

No!

Frankie's Girl?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

nope

monk?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't think so


Sickie may come back now


----------



## smileyface4u23

Or not.

How bout Monk?


----------



## Monk

yep

Roxy


----------



## smileyface4u23

Nope

Monk again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time.


Smileyface


----------



## Spooky1

Nope it me honey.

Monk?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, it's me, honey


Spooky1


----------



## Just Whisper

Nope, it's me honey.

Monk?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Sorry honey, it's me.

Just Whisper??


----------



## Sickie Ickie

nope

monk


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope 

monk?


----------



## RoxyBlue

(I'm still laughing at the "no, just me, honey" stuff)

And no, it's just me

Draik


----------



## scareme

Just a little older and the wrong sex, but close.

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL and woot!


Scareme again?


----------



## scareme

You got it.

And I'll guess Roxy again!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!!! We are SO smart


One more time, scareme?


----------



## scareme

If you promise I won't regret it later.

This time I'll guess Roxy, I know, so different.


----------



## smileyface4u23

Oh but I beat her to it. 

How bout Scareme?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I have returned, although a little late for scareme's guess.

Frankie's Girl


----------



## Just Whisper

I can be Frankie's Girl if she don't mind....but my husband will be pissed.


Smiley?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll smile, if that helps


Bloodshed Brothers


----------



## Monk

no!!!!!!!!


roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

Monk


----------



## Monk

of course

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it!

Monk


----------



## traditionprincess

Sorry! 

Monk?


----------



## Monk

sure

Roxy


----------



## dave the dead

nope....surprise!!!

now roxy..


----------



## RoxyBlue

For you, Dave, anything...well, maybe not


Monk


----------



## dave the dead

wrong again.

ok monk...go ahead


----------



## Monk

thanks

Roxy would be my guess


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope!

Monk?


----------



## Monk

yep

JT?


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're not doing so well with this run


Monk


----------



## Monk

sure

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bingo - we're getting better at this
Monk


----------



## lewlew

*buzzer* Wrong again! Thanks for playing. We have some wonderful parting gifts for you behind door # 3! A year's supply of Rice-a-Roni!

I will say Roxy posts next because whe won't stand for this abuse!


----------



## smileyface4u23

looks like Roxy did stand for the abuse...how unlike her!

Monk?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

here i come out of left field
haha

roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning!

Monk should be up by now.


----------



## Spooky1

Maybe not, but I am.

Frankie-s Girl next?


----------



## Monk

no it is me!


Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Close, but no cigars.


Monk


----------



## Monk

yep

Roxyblue


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hooray!


Monk


----------



## Monk

oh yeah


Roxyblue


----------



## RoxyBlue

You da man!


Monk again


----------



## Monk

you know it!


Roxyblue


----------



## RoxyBlue

(are people starting to talk?)


Monk


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

me

now monk?


----------



## Monk

yes indeed

Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time.

Maybe Spooky1 now?


----------



## Draik41895

noooope!

monk


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Sorry Charlie just me.

Next is Monk.


----------



## smileyface4u23

Nope, me first. 

Now Monk...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ha!


Shall we give Monk one more chance?


----------



## Monk

sure

JT


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I just thought I'd pop on before I go to bed.

How about Frankie's Girl next


----------



## smileyface4u23

Nope, beat her to it.

How bout Draik?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Monk


----------



## Monk

good morning


Roxyblue


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yo, dude!


Monk again


----------



## Monk

yes!

Roxy


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I beat her here.

Roxy now


----------



## Sickie Ickie

nope

Monk


----------



## Monk

yep

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm back!


Sickie


----------



## Monk

not this time

Roxy


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, me again

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, babe!


Spooky1


----------



## Monk

nope

Spooky1 now?


----------



## Spooky1

That's me

Monk again


----------



## RoxyBlue

Noooooo


Monk


----------



## Spooky1

Nooooo

Don Givens?


----------



## Monk

no

Frankie-s Girl?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I'm not that pretty. Roxy?


----------



## Monk

me either

Don?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Sorry, no it's me!

Monk?


----------



## Monk

sure

Sickie?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

yep

Frankie's?


----------



## Monk

no sorry

Frankie-s Girl?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm a girl, so you're partly right.


Monk


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope!

Monk?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

nope

Roxy?


----------



## smileyface4u23

No 

Sickie?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

yep

Monk?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Nope

Sickie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No


Sickie


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Nope

Smiley?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

nope

roxy


----------



## Wildcat

Nope

Sickie?


----------



## Fangs

nope

J Thunder


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

No, just me

JT now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Must be past his bedtime.


Draik, you out there?


----------



## Wildcat

Sorry just me

Monk?


----------



## smileyface4u23

No, it's me.

Fangs?


----------



## rottincorps

Nope just us..........he he he 


frankie-s girl


----------



## Sickie Ickie

nope

roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

Sickie


----------



## Sickie Ickie

yes

roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

WooHoo!

Sickie


----------



## Monk

no

Roxy


----------



## Sickie Ickie

nope
monk


----------



## Monk

yes sir

Roxy?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

nope

monk?


----------



## Monk

too easy

Sickie?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

easier

monk?


----------



## Monk

sure

Sickie


----------



## Sickie Ickie

yep

monk?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Surprise!


Sickie


----------



## Monk

no, sorry

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sure thing


Monk


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, just lil ol me. 

RoxyBlue, where are you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here, babe


Spooky1?


----------



## Spooky1

Yup, I'm still here. 

Roxy(you don't make me)Blue


----------



## Monk

sorry

Sickie


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Monk


----------



## Wildcat

Nope

Sickie?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

yep
wildcat


----------



## Monk

no

Sickie again?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

No.

Wildcat?


----------



## Monk

sorry

Roxy


----------



## Sickie Ickie

nope

roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes


Monk


----------



## Monk

of course

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here (such a busy day at work - NOT!)


Monk


----------



## Monk

you know it!


RoxyBlue again!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

hi guys


roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey!


Bloodshed


----------



## lewlew

Nope. Me!

Is that chanting I hear? Got to be Monk.


----------



## Monk

you are correct

roxy?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Nope.

Monk?


----------



## smileyface4u23

No

How bout Frankie-s Girl again?


----------



## Monk

no

Frankie-s Girl now


----------



## smileyface4u23

No

Monk?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

no

frankie's?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

whoops - right finally! 

Sickie?


----------



## Kaoru

no 
Frankies?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Nope

Is Monk still around?


----------



## Monk

you know it

Smiley?


----------



## smileyface4u23

You are correct!

I'm gonna go out on a limb here...and guess...

Monk


----------



## Monk

wow

smiley again?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Right again. Took me 6 hours, but I'm here. 

How bout Roxy this time?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I am!


Monk


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

sorry, it's meeeee!

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Frankie's Girl again?


----------



## scareme

No me. Spooky!?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, me


Scareme


----------



## scareme

You're right.

I'll follow your lead and say Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hooray!


scareme


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope!

Scareme?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will I do instead?


Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

You'll do just fine!

Monk?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think he's busy.


Spooky1?


----------



## Spooky1

Why yes, how did you guess

Monk now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Still seems to be busy.

Spooky1 again?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Nope beat him to it. 

Monk?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

No, me

Smiley?


----------



## rottincorps

Nope just me.........and that other guy



Smiley


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Me again.

uuuuuummmmm.... Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, but she's sitting here next to me, does that count?

Haunted Bayou next?


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's me, honey


Maybe Draik is home tonight?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, it's just me.

Maybe Fangs next? (probably not but you never know lol).


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe not


Pretty Ghoul may make a return appearance, though.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Nope me.

Roxy again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No problem


Frankie's Girl


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Here!

Roxy again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wow, you're good at this!


Frankie's Girl


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

You too. 

Hey Roxy, still there? (ooooh my 500th post!)


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

sorry it's me...but let me be the 2nd to say CONGRATS ON YOUR 500TH POST!!!!! Ghoul beat me to it. lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

And it's duly noted on the Post Whores Congratulations thread.


Pretty Ghoul


----------



## smileyface4u23

no, just me. 

How bout Pretty Ghoul now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry, different girl


Frankie's Girl


----------



## Kaoru

Hmmm....let me see whose posting recently.....Motelsixx


----------



## smileyface4u23

Naah, just me

How bout Scareme?


----------



## Spooky1

How about me!

But I'll guess scareme too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think everyone's out enjoying the weather.


Bloodshed Brothers?


----------



## rottincorps

Hell-oh.....or is it oh hell........I don't know......but worng, IT"S US



Spooky1


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fooled you!


This time of day, perhaps Monk?


----------



## ededdeddy

Nope It's me

Roxy


----------



## Sickie Ickie

nope
rox?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Sickie Ickie


----------



## Sickie Ickie

dont'cha know it?
rox?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Brilliant!


Sickie one more time.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Nope... looks like he left.

Roxy?


----------



## ededdeddy

No Sorry

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here!


Ededdeddy


----------



## ededdeddy

Sure enough

Frankie-s girl


----------



## smileyface4u23

Nope 

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Smileyface?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope it's me.

Sickie your turn.


----------



## smileyface4u23

Beat him to it.

Now Sickie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time.


Monk, you up?


----------



## Monk

yes I am

spooky1?


----------



## ededdeddy

nope


Back to Monk


----------



## Monk

sure

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi!

Monk


----------



## smileyface4u23

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here!


Smileyface again?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Nope, just me

Monk?


----------



## scareme

Sorry, it's me.

Roxy?


----------



## Monk

not yet

RoxyBlue


----------



## Sickie Ickie

nope

monk?


----------



## Monk

yes sir

SI


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Nope, just me passing through...

SI now?


----------



## Kaoru

Nope, sorry just little ol' me.

Based on the times I've seen these 2 users posting....

Sickie Ickie


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, 'tis I

Dragonomine?


----------



## Monk

not quite

RoxyBlue


----------



## ededdeddy

sorry 

but Roxy will be next right


----------



## Monk

wrong

ededdeddy next?


----------



## ededdeddy

yep


Monk


----------



## Monk

yeah

Ededdeddy


----------



## ededdeddy

yes

A guy with a robe on?


----------



## Monk

indeed

Ededdeddy again?


----------



## ededdeddy

sure

Monk


----------



## Monk

man, you're good

A person whose name is eerily similar to that of a cartoon.


----------



## ededdeddy

yes

spooky


----------



## Monk

no

Ed


----------



## ededdeddy

yes


Dragon


----------



## Monk

no

Spooky1?


----------



## ededdeddy

no 

Monk


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hello, boys!


I'll guess Ed again.


----------



## Monk

guess again

RoxyBlue where are you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here!


Spooky1


----------



## Monk

not quite

FE?


----------



## RoxyBlue

And the answer is...nope!


Monk


----------



## Monk

yes!

Frankie-s Girl


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Yup!

back to you, monk?


----------



## Monk

you got it

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I am!


Monk again


----------



## Monk

yay

Roxy again


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

whoops, it's me

Roxy now?


----------



## Monk

no me

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you miss me?


Monk


----------



## smileyface4u23

Nope. 

How bout Joiseygal?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Me.


Roxy now?


----------



## Kaoru

sorry nope....

Frankies girl?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope.


Monk


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Nope. Maybe next time.

It will be someone with with socks?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about bare feet in sandals?


FE


----------



## Terrormaster

Sandals rox without sox... But wearing sneakers.

I bet it's gonna be Kaoru!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time.


Now Monk


----------



## Monk

yes indeed

RoxyBlue next


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I am!


Monk: The Sequel


----------



## Monk

here I am again

RoxyBlue part 9,190


----------



## RoxyBlue

Soon to be Part 9192.


Monk


----------



## Monk

Yes

RoxyBlue


----------



## RoxyBlue

Back from lunch!


Monk?


----------



## Monk

yes


Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Took a while, but I'm here now


Dragonomine?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Nope. 

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, smiley!


And I'll say...Smileyface


----------



## smileyface4u23

You are so smart!!!

Roxy again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

We ROCK at this game!


Smileyface.


----------



## smileyface4u23

Once again you are correct!

I'll guess Roxy again (before I head out the door to get some ice cream).


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Nope, me

Roxy now?


----------



## Ghoul Friday

Surprise!

Now it'll be Roxy. Maybe.


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, Roxy is upstairs, so it's just me. 

Maybe Joiseygal will be next?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time.


However, since she's on line right now, I'll say Joiseygal.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

nope

JG


----------



## RoxyBlue

HA!


Sickie Ickie?


----------



## Kaoru

Nope...Don Givens?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, 'tis I.

Monk


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Me.

Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope tis me. 

FG you still here?


----------



## RoxyBlue

She might be, but not right this second.


Spooky1


----------



## Monk

no

Frankie-s Girl.


----------



## smileyface4u23

No

Roxy?


----------



## Monk

no

Johnny Thunder


----------



## Joiseygal

no
Frankie-s Girl


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time.

How about Monk?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

no, me finally!

Monk?


----------



## Monk

yes!


Frankie-s Girl again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Monk


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Me.

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes (many hours later)


Joisey Gal


----------



## Joiseygal

yep 

Roxy again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, JG!


Don Givens


----------



## Spooky1

Here I come to save the day! Before Don Givens get in the way!

How about Roxy again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, honey


Spooky1 again?


----------



## Spooky1

As you wish 

My True Love Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're such a romantic


Don Givens


----------



## Monk

no...me


RoxyBlue


----------



## RoxyBlue

yes..me

Monk


----------



## Spooky1

Nope me first,

Don Givens


----------



## Monk

no

Spooky1


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Nope, me

Monk?


----------



## Monk

you got it!

Spooky1 now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about good friend of Spooky1?


Monk


----------



## Monk

yes

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, and I'm going home now.


Monk


----------



## Monk

yes

Frankie-s Girl?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not yet.


How about Frankie's Girl now?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Yes!

Roxy?


----------



## Joiseygal

Nope it's me JG!

How about Roxy???


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Nope, me again!

Monk now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe later.

It's later, Monk!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Not Monk. Sorry.

Frankie-s Girl?


----------



## rottincorps

Nope

Roxie


----------



## Monk

No, it's me.

spooky1


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Wrong.

Monk.


----------



## Monk

correct

Lady Nyxie


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Correct

Spooky1


----------



## Monk

nope

Lady Nyxie


----------



## Lady Nyxie

correct.

Monk.


----------



## Monk

yes

Spooky1


----------



## Lady Nyxie

wrong

Monk


----------



## Monk

yes

Lady Nyxie


----------



## Lady Nyxie

correct again.

Monk.


----------



## Monk

yes

Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just not getting it, are you?


Monk


----------



## Monk

correct

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

Monk


----------



## Monk

yay!

Roxy again


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woo hoo!


Monk


----------



## Monk

correct once again.

RoxyBlue


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

ME.

Monk next?


----------



## Monk

yes!

Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, Spooky1's wife.


Monk


----------



## Monk

Yes.

Frankie-s Girl?


----------



## Joiseygal

Nope it's me!

Monk is next?


----------



## Monk

Yes!

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I am!


Monk


----------



## Monk

yes

Roxy


----------



## Joiseygal

Nope it's me again!

Frankie-s Girl is next????


----------



## Monk

nope

Roxy?


----------



## smileyface4u23

No 

How bout Joiseygal?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

No, me.

Smiley now?


----------



## Kaoru

nope....
Frankies girl


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, just me.

How about Wildcat?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Me.

Roxy now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

Frankie's Girl


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Here!

Roxy again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Brilliant!


Frankie's Girl, come on down!


----------



## Joiseygal

Sorry it's only me!

Lets try Monk.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Newp, just me.

Roxy?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Me!

Roxy now?


----------



## Spooky1

Close, she's about 10 ft away from me. 

Frankoe's Girl again.


----------



## smileyface4u23

Nope - just me. 

Joiseygal?


----------



## ededdeddy

sorry

Spooky


----------



## Joiseygal

No it's me JG.

How about ededdeddy again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about RoxyBlue?


Monk


----------



## Monk

yes!

Spooky1?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Nope, sorry.

Monk.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

No, me.

Tradition Princess?


----------



## Joiseygal

Well no one called me a princess before, but thanks anyway! 

How about Spooky1?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I guess I'm kind of spooky... 

Monk now?


----------



## Kaoru

sorry..me...
uh...Joiseygirl?


----------



## Joiseygal

Yep you are correct!

Lets try Frankie-s Girl?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Yes!

Kaoru, still here?


----------



## ededdeddy

Maybe but not the first to reply


Joiseygal


----------



## Joiseygal

Bingo!!!!

Lets try MONK?


----------



## ededdeddy

nope sorry

Joiseygal again


----------



## rottincorps

Nope 


roxie


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

no, me


JoiseyGal?


----------



## ededdeddy

no 

where's Roxy


----------



## Joiseygal

Not sure where Roxy is?

Lets say Roxy is under my post????


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

No, me.

Where IS Roxy?

Maybe now...


----------



## Joiseygal

Nope it's me again.

Roxy come out come out where ever you are? Foxy Roxy is next!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Nope, me again...

JoiseyGal again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm baaaaackk!!!


Frankie's Girl


----------



## Joiseygal

You are back, but incorrect Birthday girl!

How about Frankie's girl now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about I come back again?


Joiseygal


----------



## ededdeddy

sorry

ROXY


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Nope.

Spooky1


----------



## ededdeddy

no sorry

ROXY


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Monk


----------



## Joiseygal

Sorry it's me! 

How about Lady Nyxie


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, how about Spooky1 

How about Joiseygal again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time.


Draik, are you out there?


----------



## Kaoru

Nope sorry....

Joiseygal?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope it's just me.

RoxyBlue?


----------



## Monk

Not this time.

Frankie-s Girl?


----------



## Joiseygal

Not Frankie-s Girl!

How about Monk?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Sorry, not Monk this time.

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Lady N!


Monk


----------



## Joiseygal

Nope I'm back!
How about Frankies-Girl?


----------



## ededdeddy

NO

Joiseygal


----------



## Joiseygal

You are correct ededdeddy!

How about Monk?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about Roxy?


Joiseygal


----------



## Joiseygal

Yep!

ROxy?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, Roxy has gone to bed, so it's me!

Monk your next.


----------



## smileyface4u23

Beat him to it. 

How about Monk now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't see him anywhere around.


Frankie's Girl


----------



## rottincorps

Nope 


Monk


----------



## RoxyBlue

Still not around.


Spooky1


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Sorry, only Nyx.

Roxy


----------



## Spooky1

Nope just me one post late.

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi!


Spooky1 again


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Right side of the country, wrong person though.

Dragonomine


----------



## Spooky1

Nope it's me (it's quiet here today)

Maybe Dixie next?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

it meee

spooky?


----------



## Spooky1

Sure, I'm still here

Bloodshed again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, me this time.


Frankie's Girl?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Nah, just me

Monk?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Monk appears to be in stealth mode.


Draik


----------



## Draik41895

yup!

monk?


----------



## scareme

No, me.

JoseyGal?


----------



## Joiseygal

LOL...we posted at the same time you beat me though yes it's me!

How about Spooky1?


----------



## scareme

Nope, me.

How about Draik?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope just me a post behind. 

scareme you still there?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

no - me.

scareme now?


----------



## rottincorps

Nope just me 


roxieblue


----------



## Joiseygal

No It's me and Good Morning!

How about Frankie-s Girl?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope.

Not many people on at the moment, so best guess is Joiseygal.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Try again.

Spooky1


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try again


Lady Nyxie


----------



## ededdeddy

sorry

Monk


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## ededdeddy

Nope

Spooky


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Ed


----------



## Joiseygal

Nope Nope

What about the Draik?


----------



## Draik41895

yep

joisey again?


----------



## ededdeddy

nope

Joisey now


----------



## smileyface4u23

No. 

Joisey?


----------



## Joiseygal

LOL..yep!

How about ededdeddy?


----------



## ededdeddy

yes

Smiley


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Ed?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time.

Perhaps Moon Dog will return?


----------



## Joiseygal

Nope one last post and I'm off!

How about Smiley?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Roxy?


----------



## lewlew

From out of nowhere...

Joiseygal next.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here, although too late for Moon Dog's guess.


Lewlew, still there?


----------



## lewlew

As a matter of fact I am.

Right back at ya Roxy, since you're the only one online.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

just me

spooky?


----------



## ededdeddy

nah


Spooky now


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, me.


Ed X 3


----------



## Joiseygal

Joisey here

How about Draik?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's out hugging frogs.

Joiseygal


----------



## Joiseygal

I had a feeling about that Draik! Yes it's me!

How about Roxy again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Frankie's Girl


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, you surrendered the computer so I'm next.

now Frankie's Girl


----------



## Joiseygal

Nope! 
How about Spooky1 again?


----------



## Evil Queen

Haven't posted here in some time, guess now's as good time as any.

Spooky1 next?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about Spooky1's best friend in all the world?


Joiseygal


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I always seem to be one post behind.

How about Mr. Chicken?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Nah, me instead.

How bout Monk?


----------



## Joiseygal

Not Monk.

How about Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I made it just in time!


Joiseygal, come on back


----------



## Joiseygal

LOL...well thank you Roxy I will 

How about Roxy again....come on down!


----------



## Kaoru

nope...
Joisegal?


----------



## Joiseygal

LOL..yep couldn't sleep! 


Ok lets try Frankies-girl


----------



## rottincorps

Nope I cant sleep ........im at work........But its friday for me!


Roxieblue


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, rottin!


Joiseygal


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, it's me honey.

RoxyBlue again


----------



## Just Whisper

Bet you weren't expecting me. Hi all.

Smiley?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

No, sorry.

Dragonomine?


----------



## ubzest

nope

joiseygal?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No.


Bloodshed Brothers


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yeees ma'am


roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Bloodshed again


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yes

roxy again


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, just Roxy's hubby

Roxy now?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Roxy now?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Evil Queen?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Nope

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You called?
Smileyface4U23?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*No, me again.

Goblin next?*


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, me!

PrettyGhoul again?


----------



## Joiseygal

No just me Joisey!

How about Moon Dog?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about the blue dogs?


Draik


----------



## ededdeddy

me

Dragonomine


----------



## Joiseygal

No you are incorrect!

How about you get another chance ededdeddy. I say your next?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I say he's not


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

You are correct honey.

Roxy you still there?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, honey!


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Yup, just sitting here eating my lunch.

Roxy again.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Go fish.

Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Lady Nyxie


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Yes.

Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm back


Lady Nyxie


----------



## Joiseygal

Had to break this up!!!!! No it's me.

How about Lady Nyxie?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope I'm back

Nyxie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think she's on another thread.

Now Joiseygal


----------



## Joiseygal

Yep Yep!!!

Spooky come on down.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 is in the lab.


Let's try Bloodshed next.


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I'm out of the lab now

Draik?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about me?


Frankie's Girl


----------



## Lady Nyxie

No, sorry.

Frankie's Girl


----------



## RoxyBlue

Surprise!


Lady Nyxie


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Absolutely!

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are so good at this!


Lady Nyxie


----------



## Joiseygal

No four hours later and I show up instead.

Ok how about Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

15 hours later and I show up!


Ghoul Friday


----------



## Kaoru

sorry no.
Ummm....Joiseygal


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*No, me again.

Spooky1 will post next.*


----------



## Joiseygal

You are incorrect PG!

How about I give PG and second chance?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmm, she doesn't seem to be around at the moment.


Joiseygal


----------



## ededdeddy

NO

but I'll say Joiseygal


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope, it's little old me!

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi!


Moon Dog?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, just your faithful minion.

10X Post Ho, RoxyBlue?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here!


My evil minion, Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

At your service.

Roxy again.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Sorry, not Roxy. Must I always be reminded that I will never compare to Roxy? 

Frankie-s Girl


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL, Lady N!)

Oh, and it's me


Wildcat.


----------



## Wildcat

Oooh good guess.

Roxy still here?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Wildcat again


----------



## Wildcat

Yay it's me,

Back to Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Got it!


Wildcat, come on down!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Nope, me just popping in.

Darn work keeping me busy...

Wildcat now?


----------



## Spooky1

Would you settle for spooky1 

Frankie's Girl


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Spooky1


----------



## smileyface4u23

Nah..

Joiseygal?


----------



## Joiseygal

Yep you are correct! I got my computer back from my daughter!

How about Smiley again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I can smile, if that helps


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Sure here I am

Roxy you still there?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes I am, after a brief divergence for report review.


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

At your service, me Lady.

Joiseygal?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

How about PA, not Joisey?

Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

You are correct good Lady.

Will Roxy be back next?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes she will


Spooky1 again?


----------



## Spooky1

As you wish. 

How about Bone To Pick?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope.

Next is Morbius.


----------



## Joiseygal

Next is Joisey!

How about Spooky?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope

scareme?


----------



## scareme

How right you are!

Bloodshed?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yup haha

scareme again?


----------



## scareme

Yes

Back to you Bloodshed.


----------



## Joiseygal

Ok I will break this up! Joisygal here!

How about Frankies-Girl?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this thime.


Joiseygal


----------



## Spooky1

I beat her to it.

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, honey!


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Hi back, honey.

The Caretaker next?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Nope.

Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope.

How about the Bloodshed Brothers?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Sorry.

Dragonomine?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Boo, I'm right behind you.

Roxy


----------



## scareme

You just have Roxy on the mind.

Karou


----------



## Joiseygal

Nope Joisey.

Roxy come on down?


----------



## Devils Chariot

wyatt


----------



## scareme

Nope, me

I'll throw it back at you, DevilC


----------



## RoxyBlue

I caught it instead

scareme


----------



## scareme

And Roxy comes out of nowhere!

Roxy, even though it's past her bedtime.


----------



## Devils Chariot

blang

scareme, Scare Me!


----------



## scareme

Dang, how can one person be so wrong.

I'l try DC again.


----------



## Devils Chariot

hey im in the graveyard chat. Doesn't anyone like me?!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We all love you, DC - it's just getting late.


scareme?


----------



## Devils Chariot

east coasters!


oh yeah,,, roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm still up!


Devil's Chariot


----------



## Joiseygal

Nope stopped in to say hi! 

How about DC again? Oh and I will have to say hi in the graveyard chat!


----------



## scareme

Nope, me.

I'll guess you Joisey, since you're the only one still awake.


----------



## Devils Chariot

revenge of the insomniacs!!!

johhny thunder


----------



## Draik41895

nope,sorry

DC,please?


----------



## Joiseygal

I was working on a prop and decided to pop in before bed. So it's me instead of DC.

How about Draik?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He might be up by now, but you get me instead.


Spooky1?


----------



## scareme

No me.

But I'll guess Spooky1 too.


----------



## gypsichic

neeeeeeegative! 

how about roxy next


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

gypsi again?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, now I'm here

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi!


Spooky1


----------



## gypsichic

fooled ya...........

roxy will post again


----------



## RoxyBlue

I did!


Spooky1 can try a return visit


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Nuh-uh.

Roxy


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

your best beat for sure.....but it is I.

Roxy for the win!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Sorry, Jeff.

Mr. Red Feather Boa himself?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually he's earned a purple and green one


Lady Nyxie


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Ding, ding, ding... Roxy wins.

Bone To Pick?


----------



## gypsichic

wrongo..........

but i bet roxy will appear next


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are BRILLIANT!


Hmmm, Spooky1?


----------



## gypsichic

why thanks! but i snuck or sneaked (?) in before spooky1

will FE appear next?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only if he posts faster than I do!


Gypsi


----------



## gypsichic

bingo! besides he's too slow........lol

roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's missed you, I'm sure!


gypsi


----------



## Draik41895

nope

Sooky1(Lol)


----------



## RoxyBlue

(I have to kill you now:googly

Draik


----------



## Draik41895

yeps

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

Draik again (maybe I won't kill you)


----------



## Draik41895

Yay!

Madam Roxyblue


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here for you (but not for long - gotta go home)

Draik


----------



## Draik41895

Waaaa!

roxy?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Sorry, no.

Spooky1?


----------



## Draik41895

nope 

now spooky1


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Sorry.

Draik


----------



## Draik41895

yup

Lady Nyxie


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Right on.

Draik?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No.


Joiseygal


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Lady Nyxie


----------



## scareme

No.

Spooky?


----------



## Spooky1

At your service

How about Joiseygal?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Nope - just me.

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

Haunti


----------



## Hauntiholik

Right again!

Roxy.


----------



## Monk

no

Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Roxy appear now!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Spook?


----------



## Spooky1

Are you talking to me?

Roxy now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Monk


----------



## Monk

yes!

Roxy again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here!


Monk once more


----------



## Monk

of course

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Glad to oblige.

Monk


----------



## Monk

don't you know it


draik this time?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Nope, beat him to it.

Roxy?


----------



## Draik41895

how dare you beat me!

roxy?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Beat her to it too. 

How bout Draik?


----------



## Draik41895

yep

monk?


----------



## Monk

indeed

smiley


----------



## Joiseygal

Nope it's me!

How about Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Of course!


Joiseygal


----------



## Joiseygal

Yep 

How about Eldritch?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I sneaked in before bedtime

Draik?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope its me up late due to a three hour time change that im probably not gunna get used to haha

ummm
roxy?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Monk?


----------



## Monk

yes

spooky1?


----------



## gypsichic

surprise! 

my prediction is: monk


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

it me


monk now?


----------



## scareme

You never thought of me did ya?

I'll go with Bloodshed again.


----------



## Monk

no


Scareme?


----------



## scareme

right

Monk?


----------



## Monk

of course

scareme


----------



## scareme

yes

back at ya Monk.


----------



## Monk

yep

spooky1?


----------



## scareme

nope, me again

Bone to pick?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Here I am!! Can't refuse an appearance request.

Roxy?


----------



## Monk

nope

scareme?


----------



## gypsichic

negative

spooky1?


----------



## Monk

not this time


Roxy?


----------



## Devils Chariot

post whoredom here i come.


monk!


----------



## Monk

yep

Roxyblue?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No!


Spooky1


----------



## Monk

?

Roxy


----------



## Spooky1

Dang Monk is quick to strike.

Monk again


----------



## Monk

yes

Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ha, it's me!


Monk


----------



## Monk

yay

Roxy again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Whoopee!


Monk


----------



## Monk

yes

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi!


Monk


----------



## Monk

easy enough

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm still here!


Monk


----------



## Monk

me too!

RoxyBlue.


----------



## RoxyBlue

This is getting a little TOO easy.


Monk


----------



## Monk

Yes, but I have to leave soon.


Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have a lovely evening then!


Monk once more before you go.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

No, sorry.

Roxy?


----------



## Monk

nope

now Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I will

Monk?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, just Roxy (finally)


Let's try a new one and say Devil's Chariot.


----------



## scareme

Nope!

How about Monk?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about me?


Scareme


----------



## Bone To Pick

Boo! Did I scareyou?

spooky?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not yet.


Bone to Pick


----------



## Bone To Pick

Alright, just this once.

Now spooky?


----------



## Monk

no

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I am!


Joiseygal


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

naw, just me. 


Bone To Pick


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time.


Spooky1


----------



## Monk

nope

Now Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No

Now Monk


----------



## Monk

yes

RoxyBlue


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here!


Monk


----------



## Monk

of course

Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Took a short break, but I'm back


Monk


----------



## Monk

I cannot resist.


Roxy next


----------



## scareme

No

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Scareme


----------



## Monk

no

Deathtouch


----------



## Joiseygal

Nope!

Bone to Pick????


----------



## Monk

nope

Joiseygal then?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm her stunt double


Haunted Bayou


----------



## Lady Nyxie

No, sorry.

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Lady Nyxie, perhaps?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope just little ole me


nyxie


----------



## Joiseygal

Not Nyxie 

How about Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here!


Joiseygal


----------



## Joiseygal

Sure why not!

How about your other half?


----------



## Kaoru

Whose the other half??
My guess is Roxyblue


----------



## scareme

Sorry.

I'll guess Mr. Chicken


----------



## Kaoru

Uh sorry no...
Lets see..umm...Fangs?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, 'tis I!


Hmmm, how about Joiseygal?


----------



## scareme

How bout me?

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi!


Scareme again


----------



## Joiseygal

No stunt double it's me 

scareme?


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Newp! It is I!!

Joisey?


----------



## scareme

No, this time it is me!

Joiseygal?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Haven't seen her yet.


Draik


----------



## scareme

No, me.

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Scareme


----------



## scareme

Yep.

Blood Brothers


----------



## Joiseygal

Nope it's Joisey this time!

How about scareme again????


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's having her morning coffee and can't come to the internet


Monk


----------



## Monk

Yes

Spooky1


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll stand in for him


Scary Godmother


----------



## Spooky1

Once again I'm one post late.

Draik?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Draik


----------



## smileyface4u23

Nope...

Roxy?


----------



## scareme

Nope.

But I'll guess you-smileyface?


----------



## smileyface4u23

You are so right! 

How bout Scareme??


----------



## scareme

You got it!

How about Johnny T?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't think so


Scareme


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

nope, sorry.

RoxyBlue


----------



## scareme

Nope, me.

Fiend4Halloween?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Seems we're slightly off sequence here


Dragonomine


----------



## Monk

nope

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

right

back at you Monk?


----------



## Monk

yes

RoxyBlue


----------



## scareme

Nope.

Monk?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just me


Scareme


----------



## Joiseygal

Boo! Did it work????
How about MONK.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(scream of fright) - Uh, no, no, I wasn't scared at all. And I'm not Monk


Devil's Chariot


----------



## scareme

Just me.

Bone to pick?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope.


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Here I am to save the day!

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

My hero!


Spooky1


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Sorry.

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here!


Lady Nyxie


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

mee

monk?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, me!

Draik, you awake out there on the left coast?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i guess not...probably out wooing woman till all hours of the night


spooky?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, BB!


Spooky1


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

not yet 
spooky now


----------



## Dr Morbius

Spooky later...
Spooky now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only by pRoxy


Bloodshed Brothers


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, now it's Spooky time. 

Dr. Morbius?


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's Roxy time!


How about Draik?


----------



## ededdeddy

How about a lost soul


Spooky?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Welcome back, lost soul!


Maybe Scareme now?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, back to me.

Joiseygal


----------



## Dr Morbius

HEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer's MORBIUS! (R.I.P Ed Mcmahon.)

ededdeddy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Heeeeeeeerrrrrrreeeeeee'ssss ROXY!


Monk


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Sorry.

Dr. Morbius?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Ding Ding! WE have a WINNER!

Roxy?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Sorry.

Spooky1?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Apologies..

ededdeddy?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope me.

Next is Monk.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Next is me


Joiseygal


----------



## Spooky1

Nope it's me!

Joiseygal


----------



## Joiseygal

Yep Yep 
How about Dr. Morbius?


----------



## rottincorps

NO me

Spookie1


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but we're related in a matrimonial kind of way


Monk


----------



## ededdeddy

ME

Spooky


----------



## Spooky1

That's me!

Roxy you out there?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes I am!


Spooky1


----------



## smileyface4u23

Nope. 

How bout Monk?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Haven't seen him on here today.


Smileyface


----------



## ededdeddy

me here

ROXY


----------



## Spooky1

Nope just her hubby,

Edx3


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, just your wife


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Yup, I'm still stalking you. 

Roxy again


----------



## RoxyBlue

How do you know I'm not stalking you?

Spooky1


----------



## scareme

Nope.

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Spooky1


----------



## scareme

Nope, me again.

I'll try Roxy again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here!


Scareme


----------



## scareme

yeah

Roxy again


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woot - we're brilliant!


Scareme


----------



## scareme

I'm going to lunch

Roxy


----------



## Dr Morbius

Nope...

Scareme after lunch?


----------



## scareme

You got it right Doc.

How about Spooky this time?


----------



## lewlew

Nope. Spooky now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No

Lewlew


----------



## Creep Cringle

Nope its the new guy! Bet Roxy is next!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You can hardly go wrong with that guess


Creep Cringle


----------



## Creep Cringle

Couldn't help myself!


How bout Frankie s girl


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope!

Roxy?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Nah.

Moon Dog?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Out of order, I see

Devil's Chariot


----------



## Kaoru

sorry nope...
Roxyblue?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No me.

Uhm next is me again? lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, me


Johnny Thunder


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Wow you is like p-sykick or sumthin'

Next is uhm Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Johnny Thunder, come on down!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Wow uhm yeah. 

Next is Morbius.


----------



## scareme

Mind if I cut in?

Bone to Pick?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, 'tis I!


Joiseygal


----------



## Bone To Pick

Doh, I missed my curtain call.

Spooky?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's out in a kayak


Bone to Pick


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

me..

.roxy?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Roxy's busy trying to sink Spooky's kayak.

now roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it!


Draik


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope me again


bone?


----------



## Bone To Pick

bingo!

I'm sensing...Spooky?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

me again...

bone again?


----------



## Creep Cringle

Sorry to disappoint but its just me.

Blood Bro will you follow?


----------



## Joiseygal

maybe they will follow me?

How about Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

Close but no cigar

Joiseygal?


----------



## scareme

Nope.

Frankie-s-Girl


----------



## RoxyBlue

Man, we're not doing so hot tonight on this guessing thing


scareme


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

hahah nope.

spooky?


----------



## Kaoru

nope 
Roxyblue?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope

kaoru


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

nope

Just Whisper?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

me

roxy?


----------



## scareme

Nope.

feind4halloween?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time.

Scareme


----------



## scareme

right

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Right also


Scareme


----------



## Kaoru

sorry nope.

Roxyblue


----------



## smileyface4u23

Nope, just me

How bout Kaoru?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope.

How about smileyface?


----------



## scareme

How bout me?

Joisey Gal?


----------



## Kaoru

nope,

Roxyblue


----------



## Draik41895

nope

Roxy now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Monk


----------



## Monk

yep!
well done.

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wow, that was a good guess!


Monk


----------



## Monk

yes

Roxy


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope

monk?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No sir!


Moon Dog


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope it me


spooky1?


----------



## scareme

Nope, me.

How about Frankie-s Girl?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time.

Wild guess - Monk


----------



## smileyface4u23

Nope 

Scareme?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry.


Joiseygal


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope

monk?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope me. 

No one ever guesses me  lol

Next is Monk


----------



## Monk

you got it!

Johnny Thunder?


----------



## Joiseygal

Nope not Johnny!

How about Johnny now?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

nope...you got me.

safe bet:
*Joiseygal*


----------



## rottincorps

Nope ........


Spookie


----------



## RoxyBlue

He took the day off


Monk


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

Bloodshed Bros


----------



## smileyface4u23

No. 

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good evening!


Smileyface


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope

monk?


----------



## Kaoru

nope
roxyblue


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope me again

kaoru


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, she's _above_ you, see?

Scareme


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, just your personal stalker. 

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, honey


Johnny Thunder


----------



## smileyface4u23

Nah

Scareme?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm a girl, too - is that close enough?


Joiseygal


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

me

roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Bloodshed


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yup 

scareme


----------



## scareme

Good guessing!

How about Monk?


----------



## Spooky1

According to the theory of evolution I have a common ancestor with a monk-ey. Is that close enough? 

scareme?


----------



## scareme

Right, monkey boy.

Spooky1?


----------



## Spooky1

That's me










scareme again


----------



## scareme

right

Monkey...I mean Spooky


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope haha

scareme?


----------



## scareme

You got it!

Bloodshed?


----------



## Joiseygal

I like blood, but it is only Joiseygal.

How about scareme again?


----------



## pyro

not 
Joiseygal


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, it's me


Pyro


----------



## scareme

Nope, me.

How bout Roxy?


----------



## Joiseygal

Nope one member too late.

How about Draik?

You beat me to it scareme so no it isn't Roxy, but how about Draik now????


----------



## scareme

How about me?

Joiseygal?


----------



## RoxyBlue

And the answer is...NO


Scareme


----------



## Kaoru

nope...
Roxyblue?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Kaoru again


----------



## scareme

Nope, little ole me!

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here!


Scareme


----------



## scareme

Yep!

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Took a couple hours to get back, but I'm here!


Scareme


----------



## scareme

Yep.

Monk?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Spooky1


----------



## Kaoru

nope sorry...
Umm...Roxyblue?
Roxy your a fan of this thread huh?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Everyone seems to expect me to be, and I just can't let anyone down


Kaoru


----------



## Kaoru

You are correct....
Wait! Let me guess! "crouches in pensive manner" Damn! So hard to guess...but meh!

Roxyblue?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, yes indeedy!


Kaoru


----------



## rottincorps

Nope just me


spooky


----------



## Joiseygal

Sometimes I can be spooky.

How about Kaoru?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about me?


Joiseygal again


----------



## smileyface4u23

Nope 

But I'll guess Joiseygal too


----------



## Spooky1

Your guess is incorrect! Tis Spooky1!

One more try for Joiseygal


----------



## scareme

No, little ole me.

Draik?


----------



## RoxyBlue

String of misses here


Monk


----------



## scareme

The misses continue.

Draik?


----------



## rottincorps

wrong

Monk


----------



## scareme

Nope, me.

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes! Woot!

Perhaps Scareme will return?


----------



## scareme

Yes I will!

Spooky1?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Not,
Roxy?


----------



## Joiseygal

Awww...you are in correct!

How about Scareme???


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, it's me this time.


Scareme now?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

me

monK


----------



## scareme

You should have guessed scareme like the last two.

Bloodshed Bro?


----------



## Joiseygal

Nope not BLooDShed Bro.

How about scareme?


----------



## Draik41895

nope,me

Scareme


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, me


Draik


----------



## rottincorps

na just me again


RoxyBlue


----------



## scareme

nope, me

Joiseygal


----------



## RoxyBlue

Geographically close, but no cigars.


Scareme


----------



## Kaoru

nope Roxyblue


----------



## Joiseygal

Nope not Roxy, but how about Draik?


----------



## Kaoru

nope joiseygal?


----------



## RoxyBlue

We all used to be MUCH better at this game


Monk


----------



## Kaoru

Hehehe...Nope

Roxyblue?


----------



## RoxyBlue

A winner at last!


Kaoru, come on back


----------



## scareme

Sorry.

Joker?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Joke's on you!


Joiseygal


----------



## scareme

Nope, me again.

How bout Roxy?


----------



## Kaoru

nope, hmmm...
Roxyblue?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

Kaoru, don't fail me now


----------



## scareme

Failing....

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Very funny!


Okay, let's try...Scareme


----------



## scareme

Yeah!!

Now Kaoru.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ha! Foiled again!


Scareme


----------



## scareme

Right.

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

At your service.


Scareme


----------



## Kaoru

nope

scareme


----------



## scareme

Yes!

Back to you Kaoru.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope!

Monk?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Spooky1


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

nope, it's me.


Monk


----------



## RoxyBlue

He must be away from his desk


Draik


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, it's my turn at the computer.

Now Draik


----------



## RoxyBlue

Both of us wrong on that one.


Scareme


----------



## Kaoru

nope...
Roxyblue?


----------



## Devils Chariot

squizzle


kaoru


----------



## Spooky1

squirrels?

bone to pick


----------



## Mr_Chicken

antelope!

Roxy?


----------



## Kaoru

nope

Uh Roxyblue


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good guess!


Spooky1


----------



## scareme

Nope.

Roxy would be a wild guess.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are wildly correct


Scareme


----------



## scareme

Yes

Roxy again.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

nope.

Scareme


----------



## scareme

You got it!

Mr. Chicken?


----------



## RoxyBlue

(sliding in to take his place) - nope

Scareme


----------



## Mr_Chicken

guess again!

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are the king!


Joiseygal


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

nope, 'tis I.


RoxyBlue


----------



## Kaoru

nope...

Roxy?


----------



## scareme

Nope, me.

Frankie-s Girl?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now it's Roxy


Scareme


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Nope, surprise...it's me.

Mr_Chicken will post next.*


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't believe so


Pretty Ghoul may.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Right you are. 

Roxy will post next.*


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm still here

Pretty Ghoul one more time?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Still here too. Want to see how long we can lurk and post before someone catches on? hehe. :devil:

Roxy will post next.*


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are correct!


Pretty Ghoul


----------



## scareme

Nope.

Devils Chariot?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

nope

Mr. Chicken?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

yesh.

hmm..Fiend?


----------



## scareme

No, scareme

Mr. Chicken?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

indeed it is!

Scareme again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope.


Kaoru


----------



## Mr_Chicken

nay.

Spooky?


----------



## Spooky1

If you were looking for Spooky1, you are correct

Mr. Chicken again


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, me again.

Mr_Chicken will post next.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Yes he will.

RoxyB?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Took me 17 hours, but I'm here!


Frankie's Girl


----------



## Mr_Chicken

nope.

Roxy again


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Mr Chicken


----------



## Mr_Chicken

yup

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

You got it.

Mr. Chicken?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope!

Spooky?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are....incorrect


Spooky1 now


----------



## Spooky1

As you wish!

Roxy back at you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here for you


Spooky1 again


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Nope, 'tis I.

Spooky1 will post next.*


----------



## Spooky1

You are correct

Spooklights next?


----------



## Devils Chariot

roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, DC!


Bone to Pick


----------



## Devils Chariot

nope it's me...padding my stats!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Since DC failed to guess the next person to post, I will guess for him...RoxyBlue!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Devil's Chariot


----------



## Devils Chariot

Me brain no work so good since master "fixed" it.

Roxy Blue, cuz come on, she's always posting. 11k+ post already.


----------



## Spooky1

Close but no cigar

Devils Chariot again?


----------



## Devils Chariot

why not!? my inbox is 92% full

I'm gonna guess roxy again, because its the safest bet.


----------



## Devils Chariot

WHAT!? did I kill this thread or something?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Getting impatient, are you?


Devil's Chariot so he can pad his post count


----------



## The Archivist

I'm gonna post next. It's so hot here I actually tried to fry an egg on the sidewalk. Edges cooked but the middle didn't, gonna have to get the hose now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Archivist has been infected by the same Forgetful Virus that hit Devil's Chariot a few posts back, so once again, I shall guess....ROXYBLUE!


----------



## RoxyBlue

And I am SO brilliant!


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Sure enough is. 

Draik


----------



## smileyface4u23

Nope. 

Spooky1?


----------



## Kaoru

me 
Roxyblue?


----------



## Devils Chariot

nope

kaoru


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm a girl like her, so you're partly correct.


Joiseygal


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*No, me.

Kaoru will post next.*


----------



## Devils Chariot

hunh unh

roxy


----------



## Joiseygal

Nope Nope...

How about Pretty Ghoul?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

How about me?

Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, but she's just a few feet away from me.

Mr. Chicken


----------



## Devils Chariot

nope 

mr.chicken


----------



## Mr_Chicken

present!

Scareme?


----------



## Devils Chariot

nope. 

chicken


----------



## Mr_Chicken

indeed

DC


----------



## Devils Chariot

yep

chicken


----------



## Mr_Chicken

foiled again!

Roxy


----------



## Devils Chariot

nope

roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Guess I won't break a trend... Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're a wise person, Moon Dog.


Devil's Chariot


----------



## Devils Chariot

YES!

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here!

Another post for...Devil's Chariot?


----------



## Devils Chariot

Dont mind if I do

bone to pick


----------



## Bone To Pick

here I am!

back to DC


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, back to me.


Bone to Pick


----------



## Devils Chariot

my time in the spotlight.

bone to pick (get back to work already)


----------



## Mr_Chicken

surprise!

DC


----------



## Spooky1

Nope.

Mr. Chicken?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time


Spooky1


----------



## IMU

Me - just to mess things up!

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where'd you come from?


Devil's Chariot


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I'm here this time.

Deathtouch?


----------



## Devils Chariot

nope

roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi!


Devil's Chariot


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope.

Roxy again?


----------



## GothicCandle

wrong, its me.

PrettyGhoul?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Noooo


Devil's Chariot


----------



## Kaoru

sorry nope.

Roxyblue?


----------



## GothicCandle

nope, its me again.


Devil's Chariot?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

nope


Spooky1?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

nope

RoxyB


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky?


----------



## RoxyBlue

So sorry, not this time.

Mr Chicken


----------



## Mr_Chicken

*sigh* yes

Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Here I am. 

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

XXOOO!

Spooky1


----------



## Mr_Chicken

sorry to disappoint 

Spooky


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll disappoint you back


Maybe Spooky1 will make an appearance now.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

now I am disappointed 

Spooky1.....where are you?....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Must be taking a break for lunch


Mr Chicken, just because..


----------



## Mr_Chicken

because I'm trying to get a bigger inbox? 

RoxyB


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, yes!


Mr Chicken


----------



## Dark Angel 27

so sorry. no.

pyro


----------



## Joiseygal

Nope just little old me.

How about Bone to Pick?


----------



## The Archivist

Nope, just me.

How about Zombie F?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Nah

Dark Angel?


----------



## The Archivist

Wrong again, how about hauntiholik? Wait never mind, she left to go get her kids. How about... Devil's Chariot?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's resting after that posting frenzy, however...

Devil's Chariot


----------



## Kaoru

nope

bone to pick?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

sorry

K again?


----------



## Devils Chariot

nope.

chicken, he is chasing the post whore congrats


----------



## DarkLore

Well....chicken's next again.....


----------



## Kaoru

nope 

Turtle?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry


Spooky1


----------



## Dark Angel 27

nope just me

Randy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't see him on this thread much.


Dark Angel


----------



## Mr_Chicken

tis the Chicken

Rox


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Mr. C?


----------



## RoxyBlue

We should be doing this in reverse order


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Present!

Roxy back at you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here!


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Always lurking nearby. 

Devils Chariot


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Try again

...as in now...DC?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

nope sorry! its just me!

um....mr chicken


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope.


Devil's Chariot


----------



## IMU

Nope.

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


IMU


----------



## IMU

Yep ... one last time!

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sure


Maybe IMU unless he meant it about this being the last time.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

looks like he meant it

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here!


Mr Chicken


----------



## Mr_Chicken

present!

Spooky


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's watching "Eureka"


Devil's Chariot


----------



## Mr_Chicken

perhaps later...

perhaps next? DC


----------



## Kaoru

nope

Dark angel


----------



## scareme

No, me.

Kaoru?


----------



## RoxyBlue

'Tis Roxy!


Scareme


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No me.

Roxy?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Nope.

DC?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time.

Mr Chicken, because he needs a bigger inbox


----------



## Mr_Chicken

hmm...Roxy's on to me 

Roxy


----------



## scareme

Me!

Mr.Chicken?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

yup

scareme


----------



## scareme

You got it

Mr. Chicken


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Scareme


----------



## Dark Angel 27

nope

Johnny Thunder?


----------



## rottincorps

Nope



roxyblue


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Rottin!


Dark Angel


----------



## Joiseygal

Nope no angel here.

How about Roxy again????


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here for you, Joisey, even if you aren't an angel


Joiseygal again


----------



## Joiseygal

You are correct.....awww thanks I feel so special!

How about Foxy Roxy again????


----------



## Mr_Chicken

nice try

Joiseygal?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, it's Foxy Roxy


Joiseygal


----------



## Mr_Chicken

haha!

Foxy Roxy again


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why, how kind of you to say so


Mr Chicken


----------



## Mr_Chicken

yup

Spooky1


----------



## Joiseygal

Not Spooky!

Mr. Chicken???


----------



## Mr_Chicken

indeed

Joisey again


----------



## Joiseygal

You are correct! 

How about Spooky1


----------



## Dark Angel 27

nope sorry! its me!
um...IMU?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

nope

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Mr Chicken (closing rapidly on that bigger inbox)


----------



## Mr_Chicken

so...close....

Roxy again


----------



## RoxyBlue

Present!


Mr Chicken


----------



## Mr_Chicken

predictably

Foxy Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here!


Spooky1


----------



## Dark Angel 27

sorry. it's just me!

hmmm.. ScareMe?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I tried to wait for her, but to no avail


Spooky1


----------



## rottincorps

nope....i just show up once in a while


monk


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think he's on vacation

Joiseygal


----------



## Kaoru

Nope.

Uh Roxyblue?


----------



## ubzest

nope , weren t expecting me were ya.

sickie ickie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Weren't expecting me, either


Scareme


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Nope!

Stick


----------



## Kaoru

Nope
Hmm...Joiseygal?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time


Kaoru


----------



## Kaoru

yup

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Kaoru again


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Nope!
Kaoru?


----------



## Kaoru

yup

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Frankie's Girl


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

uh no.

Mr. Chicken


----------



## rottincorps

Nope ......I'm back


Kaoru


----------



## Joiseygal

Nope Joiseygal.

How about Roxy???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good guess


Maybe Joiseygal will make a return appearance


----------



## Joiseygal

You are so smart!

How about Roxy Blue again????


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope me

joisey?


----------



## scareme

I've returned.

Draik?


----------



## Draik41895

yup yup

Scareme


----------



## rottincorps

Nope......


Monk


----------



## Kaoru

nope...

Joiseygal


----------



## rottincorps

Na....


Kaoru


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Sorry.

Rottincorps?


----------



## Kaoru

nope

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Spooky1


----------



## Kaoru

nope...

Joisey?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No.


Kaoru


----------



## rottincorps

Nope.....


Spooky1


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Sadly, no.

rottincorps?


----------



## Kaoru

nope...
Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Spooky1


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Sorry.

Joisey?


----------



## Spooky1

One again I'm one post late.

scareme?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time


Spooky1


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

nope


RoxyBlue


----------



## smileyface4u23

Nope. 
Roxy?


----------



## rottincorps

Nope...



Roxyblue


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Sorry. 

Scareme?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looks like I'm a couple of posts late


Spooky1


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Sorry.

Joisey?


----------



## Joiseygal

Very good Lady Nyxie.

How about Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


How about Joiseygal again?


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

eddyeddy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Perhaps he's napping


Screaming Scarecrow


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Yes maam!

Roxy? Probability is high - maybe...


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it!


Screaming Scarecrow, just 'cuz...


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Newp. Joisey?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

nah

Mr. Chicken?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope.


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

As you wish,

Roxy again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

As am I, cutie. 

RoxyBlue!


----------



## Dr Morbius

No!

Mr.Chicken


----------



## RoxyBlue

No to you, too


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Yup!

Roxy


----------



## rottincorps

nope



Mr.Chicken


----------



## Kaoru

nope

Rottin?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*No me.
Roxy will post next.*


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I shall


Pretty Ghoul may return the favor


----------



## PrettyGhoul

And you are correct Roxy. 

Kaoru will post next.


----------



## Spooky1

Hope you don't mind if it's me instead.

PrettyGhoul shall return


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I don't mind at all Spooky and you are correct, it's me.

Roxy will post next.


----------



## rottincorps

Nope just me



monk


----------



## RoxyBlue

Surprise!


Rottincorps


----------



## rottincorps

YESSSSSS!

RoxyBlue


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I am! 

Rottin again


----------



## rottincorps

YES


Pretty Ghoul


----------



## RoxyBlue

NO!


Rottincorps


----------



## rottincorps

YUP


RoxyBlue


----------



## Joiseygal

Nope not Roxy.

How about Rottincorps again?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope!

Roxy?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Sorry.

Joisey?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry I'm late, Moon Dog


Spooky1


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Sorry.

Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time.

The Honorable Lady Nyxie


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Correct... well, except for the honorable part.

Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope it's me.

How about FE?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You might like me better


Now FE


----------



## ededdeddy

Nope How about a stranger


Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Ed X3


----------



## Joiseygal

Nope Nope

How about Ededdedy?


----------



## rottincorps

Nope



RoxyBlue


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

Joiseygal if she gets out of Chat


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

nope


Draik


----------



## rottincorps

Nope


Joiseygal


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not yet


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

You chose wisely.

Roxy?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

you, not so well! lol

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You also chose wisely


FE


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Had to throw a wrench into the mix. LOL

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, you 8X Ho, you!


Spooky1


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Nope.

Monk?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time.

Lady Nyxie


----------



## Lady Nyxie

How right you are.

Roxy?


----------



## toymaker

try again,

roxy??


----------



## Kaoru

nope 

Uh...Roxy?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

sorry...

monk...?


----------



## toymaker

is this game impossible??? 

frighteners entertainment is my guess


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

nope.

Mr. Chicken


----------



## Spooky1

Survey says, No.

Fiend4


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

yep, it's me!

Ms. Wicked


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, me.

Roxy will post next.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are correct, PG.

Spooky1 perhaps?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

No, sorry.

Joisey?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope.


Draik


----------



## Kaoru

nope

Lady Nyxie?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, it's me.

Perhaps Lady Nyxie again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Perhaps not

Kaoru


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

nuh-uh


GothicCandle


----------



## rottincorps

Nope 



RoxyBlue


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning!


Kaoru


----------



## Kaoru

You are correct! Morning!

Uh Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sure thing, K!


And Kaoru again


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Sorry.

Hum, this is tough... Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy is about 4 ft away from me, so close but no cigar.

Kaoru?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No...


....but maybe Kaoru now?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

No.

Johnny Thunder?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time.


Lady Nyxie


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

ya' should've known! lol

GothicCandle


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nyah, nyah


Gothic Candle


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Sorry.

Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about Spooky1's mate?


Lady Nyxie


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Noooooooooo.

(see, I threw you off by not being on here for a reaalllly long time  )

Roxy now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes (we missed you!)


Frankie's Girl, just to stay in practice


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, now I'm here!

Roxy (since I see she's on the forum at the moment (what a shock )


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Wrong-o Tom!!!

But she might be next...?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Right-o, Jeff!


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Correct my Queen

The Post Ho Queen?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you talking about me?


Joiseygal


----------



## Lady Nyxie

One state off.

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes - and how nice to see you!


Lady Nyxie


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Ding, ding, ding. Correct.

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am so here for you!


Lady Nyxie (unless Kaoru bumps you


----------



## Lady Nyxie

20 hours later... yes.

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Three hours later and I'm here.

Draik, perhaps (if he gets out of the Chat Room)?


----------



## Spooky1

Draik had 22 hours to show, so to late for him now.

Lady Nyxie?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Scareme?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope,

Roxy is due for an appearance.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I am!


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Right here!

RoxyBlue again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are my hero


Spooky1 once more before going back to the lab?


----------



## Wildcat

Sorry. Must have scared spooky away.

Roxy?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

nope

Mr. Chicken


----------



## scareme

Naw.

Draik?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope.

scareme


----------



## scareme

Yes

feind4halloween?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time.


Spooky1


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

so wrong there lady...

Now Spooky1 can come post!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Guess you're wrong, too


FE?


----------



## Spooky1

Better late than never.

Now FE?


----------



## scareme

Sorry.

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Scareme


----------



## scareme

true

Back at you Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm still here!


Scareme


----------



## scareme

Yeah, we're on a roll.

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Made it just in time

Scareme


----------



## scareme

Yes, four hours late, but I'm here.

How about Mazz?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Roxy?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Nope, but I'll guess Roxy.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Sorry.

Joisey?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should have guessed "Roxy"


Spooky1


----------



## IMU

Nope ... ME! 

Just to mess things up. Now I'm off to mess with something else! 

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, okay, I guess


Maybe Spooky1 this time?


----------



## ededdeddy

nope

Spooky now


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but "Hi!" anyway


Ed X 3


----------



## Spooky1

Ha, you shouldn't have given up on me. 

Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Present!


Spooky1


----------



## Hauntiholik

Nope.
Spooky!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Close


Frankie's Girl (since I see she's playing games here)


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

nuh-uh

GothicCandle


----------



## scareme

nope

Feind4Halloween


----------



## RoxyBlue

Too early for him


Spooky1


----------



## scareme

Too early for me too.

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, I shoulda known!


Scareme


----------



## scareme

Right

Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Yup,

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I waited for you to post so Scareme would be right


Spooky1 again


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

me

scareme


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, BB, and no, not Scareme

Bloodshed again?


----------



## RedRum13

Nope A Newbie....And I Dont really know many

Turtle


----------



## scareme

Good guess, but it's me, scareme.

How about Feind4Halloween?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about not Fiend?


Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope.


Moon Dog may come back


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup, this will be like a tennis match...

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi!


Hmm, a bit of a crap shoot now - let's go with Joiseygal


----------



## Draik41895

nope,sorry

roxy?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

nuh-uh.


Scareme


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nyah nyah!


Draik


----------



## scareme

Nobody is getting this right.

I'll go with a wild guess, and guess Blood Brothers.


----------



## RoxyBlue

A little too wild a guess


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

How'd you guess 

Roxy again (since I see the little green dot by your name)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, honey!


Spooky1


----------



## scareme

No, me.

Could got either way, but I'll guess Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it!

Scareme


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Sorry.

Scareme?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, tis me.

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Spooky1


----------



## scareme

No, me.

Bit I'll guess Spooky too.
(That would be Spooky1, also)


----------



## IMU

Nope, me ...

I'll go with the flow ...
Spooky1?


----------



## Spooky1

You are correct!

Guess it's time for Roxy to show up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning!


Spooky1


----------



## Night Watchman

Nope, but I'll go with RoxyBlue Sept. 4 around 7 PM.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

?..uh, no

Draik


----------



## RoxyBlue

Night Watchman said:


> Nope, but I'll go with RoxyBlue Sept. 4 around 7 PM.


LOL, I had a rehearsal to go to instead, but nice try

Joiseygal


----------



## Devils Chariot

zing!

roxy


----------



## DarkLore

Ya'll are ridiculous post whores. It's Roxy again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Devil's Chariot


----------



## Devils Chariot

ok. goodnight

roxy


----------



## Joiseygal

Nope it's me!

How about Roxyblue?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning!


Johnny Thunder


----------



## scareme

Nope, me again.

Bone to Pick?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I guess we've waited long enough for him to show up


Joiseygal


----------



## ededdeddy

No a blast from the past


Spooky?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good to see you, and I'm not Spooky


Ed again.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Nope - If only you'd waited 21 more minutes for me.......


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus

roxy maybe?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Me again.

Might have been nice if I'd actually played the game in my last post!!

Now roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Since you're playing properly now...


Joiseygal


----------



## Kaoru

Nope

Mr Chicken?


----------



## Night Watchman

Nope.
RoxyBlue


----------



## Spooky1

Close but no cigar.

Bone to Pick


----------



## Bone To Pick

Wow, good guess!

Um, scareme?


----------



## Spooky1

Um, no! Me again. 

Bone to Pick, again


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, it's me.

Bone To Pick?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Correct my dear 

Roxy again


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay!


Spooky1


----------



## Zombie-F

Wrong! Now I'll say spooky1


----------



## RoxyBlue

Whoa, a surprise visitor!

And you are incorrect, sir.


Johnny Thunder


----------



## KStone

Not Thunder, but ThE WoLfMaN

RoxyB


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

I'll try scareme


----------



## RoxyBlue

Perhaps you'd like to try me?:devil:


Spooky1


----------



## stick

Ok you two, people are watching.
I figured I mess everybody up and jump in.

Kstone


----------



## Spooky1

Stick, you are coming between me and my woman. :googly:

Roxy next


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, honey


I'd say "Spooky1" but he just went back to the lab, so...


Scareme


----------



## Kaoru

nope 
Uh..Joiseygal?


----------



## scareme

Wrong, me.

Kaoru?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope.

Scareme


----------



## scareme

right

back at ya, Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Still here!


Scareme


----------



## ededdeddy

EDDY


Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, ed!


Spooky1


----------



## scareme

No, me

Spooklights?


----------



## Night Watchman

No just me.

I'll try Spooklights?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

nah-

Draik


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time.


Scareme


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope!

Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's upstairs eating lunch


Frankie's Girl


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

me


roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

Bloodshed Bros


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yes ma'am


roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Of course


Bloodshed


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yup


roxy????????????


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Last time, then I need some lunch...


Bloodshed


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

hahah yes it was me


but n ow it will be spooky?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fooled you! He's out sealing the asphalt driveway.


Mr Chicken


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I'm done with the driveway.

How about Johnny Thunder


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Indeed. 

Next is uhm Spooky1.


----------



## Spooky1

Correct JT!

Maybe Roxy will be next.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am!


Scareme


----------



## Toktorill

Nope.

Um... Roxy again?


----------



## scareme

Close, we're sometimes mistaken for sisters.

Sister Roxy?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, me.

Roxy?


----------



## scareme

No me.

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, sis!

Spooky1


----------



## Night Watchman

No me.

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Yeah!!!

Back at ya Night Watchman.


----------



## Night Watchman

Curiousity got the best of me

Spooky1?


----------



## scareme

Nope, still me.

I'll go with Night Watchman again.


----------



## Night Watchman

Yes

I'll go back to Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

yup, I'm finally here now.

scareme?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not yet.


Joiseygal


----------



## scareme

I'm here!

back at ya Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Scareme


----------



## scareme

Yes!

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Still here.


Scareme


----------



## scareme

yep

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Last time - really, I mean it this time


Goodnight, Scareme


----------



## scareme

Ha Ha, Then I'll win the last post game!

One more chance on Roxy


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, it's me

How about Roxy now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, honey!


Spooky1 again


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No me.

Next is draik.


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's in school.

JT again, perhaps?


----------



## Jack Reaper

You don't know me too well yet.......

Roxy Blue


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi!

Jack is back?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Yuppers....

Roxy again?


----------



## scareme

Nope me

Jack?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, me


Scareme


----------



## Jack Reaper

'Tis I!!!

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Goblin

Evil Queen?


----------



## Evil Queen

Hey I know her! lol

Gobby next?


----------



## Goblin

He should be next. lol

Evil Queen?


----------



## Evil Queen

Here!

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Of course I'm here!

Evil Queen again....


----------



## Jack Reaper

Not this time...Pal....

Goblin


----------



## Night Watchman

Nope

Bone to Pick?


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Uh uh!

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Evil Queen?


----------



## Evil Queen

That's me!

Goblin again?


----------



## Night Watchman

Nope

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Night Watchman?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, Roxy

Night Watchman


----------



## Night Watchman

Got me

Back to Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Roxy next?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Goblin (maybe)


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Roxy?


----------



## Evil Queen

Peek a boo it's me.

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

You're not Roxy either

Evil Queen?


----------



## scareme

No me

Evil Queen!


----------



## Night Watchman

Nope

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

You have guessed wisely

Night Watchman


----------



## RoxyBlue

You chose...poorly


Goblin


----------



## Kaoru

nope

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Goblin

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes! (whew!)

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Still here
Roxy again?


----------



## Kaoru

nope 

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Would it help if I changed my name to Roxy? lol

Roxy?


----------



## Kaoru

nope

edit: scareme


----------



## Goblin

Noooooooooo

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

Goblin once more?


----------



## Kaoru

nope..hehehehe

Roxy


----------



## scareme

nope

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Correct

Evil Queen still around?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Nope...

Goblin


----------



## scareme

No me.

Frozen Pumpkin, are you there?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

just me

who ever wakes up first lol


----------



## scareme

Or goes to bed last

Bloodshed


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

haha 

scareme?


----------



## scareme

Yeah!
Bloodshed?


----------



## Moon Dog

Surprise! 

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Took me 5 hours, but I'm here for you, Moon Dog!


Scareme


----------



## scareme

Yeah!

Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

As you wish. 

scareme


----------



## Night Watchman

Nope

Back to Spooky1.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I intercepted for Spooky1


Night Watchman


----------



## scareme

No, me.

Spooky1 again?


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

No Spooky! Just me!

scareme coming back for more?


----------



## rottincorps

No....NO.....NO......just me


Scareme


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope. Just me.

Next is Haunti.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sometimes we are mistaken for each other


Perhaps Johnny Thunder will return?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You must have a crystal ball or something.

Next is Blue. RoxyBlue.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it, big blue boy


JT one more time?


----------



## scareme

Sometimes we are mistaken for each other 

How bout Bone2Pick?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Nope, it's me!

How bout Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning!


Perhaps Spooky1 is ready to pop in.


----------



## debbie5

pop? Who's got pop? we call it soda here, but it's all good. I prefer Mountain Dew.

The next person will have hair someplace where hair should not be.....


----------



## Hauntiholik

What the??? Yeah, I've got cat hair all over my clothes. 

Roxy is up next.


----------



## The Creepster

Nope just me, I think its Spooky1


----------



## The Pod

Nope.... Roxy next?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, just her other half.

The Pod?


----------



## The Pod

Correct.....

Spooky1 again???


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, his other half


Spooky1


----------



## scareme

No

The Pod?


----------



## The Pod

Yes....

scareme again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


The Pod


----------



## The Pod

yes....

now scareme?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Close, but no cigars.

The Pod


----------



## The Pod

OK....

Roxy next?


----------



## Hauntiholik

negatory.

The Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

OH YEAH

Laurie Beasty


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time.

Joiseygal


----------



## The Creepster

and you thought you were right huh....

Haunt-O


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

hahahahah... no.

Roxy?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Nope

Now Roxy


----------



## The Creepster

nope
now Roxy


----------



## Night Watchman

Nope

The Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Ta-DAH

watch?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Negative. 

Frankie-s girl?


----------



## Night Watchman

Nope
Frankie-s Girl


----------



## The Creepster

nope
Haunt-o


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmm, we're not doing so well here


Scareme


----------



## scareme

You got it!

Night Watchman?


----------



## The Creepster

close.... Jack Reaper


----------



## scareme

Not even close.

Creepster?


----------



## The Creepster

Presto-Change-o...

Morbid Mike?


----------



## scareme

Morbid Scareme

Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

you following me?

scare?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

nope

creepster...he seems to be stalking me


----------



## The Creepster

Yup...what restrain order? 
Come on Dark do it to it


----------



## scareme

Nope, he's at school

Roxy, this bright morning


----------



## The Pod

Not yet....

How about scareme again?


----------



## scareme

Yeah

Back at you Pod.


----------



## The Pod

and returned to

scareme?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here now!


The Podster


----------



## scareme

Nope me

Roxy?


----------



## The Pod

not yet....

Now Roxy?


----------



## scareme

Me again

Pod?


----------



## The Pod

right....

scareme again?


----------



## scareme

Right

Roxy


----------



## MrsLuvIt

Ok - I'll bite... I am posting as a newbie in five minutes....:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

and then there is.....Spooky


----------



## The Pod

nope....

Creepster again?


----------



## The Creepster

I rule

POD


----------



## The Pod

And you're right....

Creepster again?


----------



## The Creepster

I got to go and do something productive.....like watch TV

Pod again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope.


Joiseygal


----------



## Night Watchman

Nope

The Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Iam so lonely...

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Took me 11 hours to get here (what a long drive that was)


Spooky1


----------



## Hauntiholik

Nope.

The Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Ka-Blamo

Roxy?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Just me...have to pop in once in awhile...

Haunti?


----------



## Spooky1

Survey says, wrong!

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, babe!


Spooky1


----------



## Jack Reaper

Thanks...Babe...
Oh! Wrong babe.

Roxy...


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope..


monk?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Haven't seen him in a while.


Bloodshed Bros


----------



## The Creepster

No dice

Debbie


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope...

roxy?


----------



## The Creepster

ahh yeh-No

Come on Debbie


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope

creepster?


----------



## The Creepster

wha? oh yeah 

ummm Iam going to be lame.....Blood?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yup
haha


creep?


----------



## The Creepster

wow we are getting super awesome at this

Blood again?


----------



## Jack Reaper

MONKEY WRENCH!!!

Creep?


----------



## The Creepster

Oh Yeah....

Jack


----------



## Jack Reaper

Hey!! You peeked!

Creep again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don;t think so


Perhaps Jack is still around?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope


roxy?


----------



## The Creepster

no way.......

Morbid mike


----------



## morbidmike

well done 

creepster


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not so well done


Frankie's Girl


----------



## The Creepster

No
Mike? AGAIN


----------



## scareme

Me!

Skellycat?


----------



## debbie5

Wrong-o.

Scareme again?


----------



## scareme

Right

Back at you debbie.


----------



## debbie5

We must belong to the Psychic Friends Network!
I am going to bed so scareme can post again.
Nighty nite!


----------



## scareme

Nighty nite debbie! Sleep tight.

Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Yep damn moose stole my tent

Debbie


----------



## debbie5

Meh. Still here. Waiting for Mr. Ambien to work his magic.


----------



## The Creepster

I waiting for the moose to bring my tent back.....or for the cats to make room so I can go to bed


----------



## debbie5

Mooses? Meeses? tents!!?

T.Creepster again...


----------



## The Creepster

now thats just plain silly

Debbie


----------



## debbie5

You rang? 
Go paint something...wash dishes...vacuum out the car.

Or post again, Creepster.


----------



## The Creepster

why not all 3 at the same time

Debbie


----------



## scareme

Nope, scarme.

Roxy


----------



## debbie5

See? I DID get to sleep, eventually. Dang, you people stay up late!

How about seeing if Ms. Roxy is up and smiling today?
Roxygirl? Where ye be?(looking around)


----------



## Jack Reaper

Nobody here but us wierdos.....

Debbie?


----------



## morbidmike

your not good at this at all JACK!!!

the CREEPSTER cometh


----------



## debbie5

Nope. Not THAT weirdo, but this weirdo.

Where is Da Weiner?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope...your not weird enough

Debbie


----------



## Jack Reaper

Mirror, mirror on the wall....ah shaddup!

Creep...


----------



## The Creepster

Ta-DA

Roxy


----------



## scareme

Nope

Creepster


----------



## Jack Reaper

Not this time..

Scareme...scareyou...scaring for always...that's the way it should be


----------



## morbidmike

wrong again as always looooooser!!!

Jack come and play


----------



## Jack Reaper

Hey I was correct earlier..scroll up

Morbid


----------



## morbidmike

Touchey Jack your not as slow as I thought props to you grandpa!!

Jack try me???


----------



## Jack Reaper

You ever have that feeling that someone....1,000 miles away was trying to reach you....

4 outta 5 voices in my head say....MORBID AGAIN!


----------



## morbidmike

Jack old boy you are a worthy oponet in this game but I will kill you!!!

Jack are you there?"


----------



## The Creepster

nope
now he is Jack


----------



## Jack Reaper

I am for now....

Creep??


----------



## The Creepster

yup mike


----------



## morbidmike

both oof ypou die!!!!!

Jack or Creep


----------



## Jack Reaper

BZZZZZT!

Creep?


----------



## The Creepster

yes

Jack


----------



## Jack Reaper

Yup

Morbid?


----------



## The Creepster

Noooooooooooo

now mike


----------



## morbidmike

Right again my friend I smell burnt cat!!!

Creep


----------



## The Creepster

don't you mean ......I can't type it 

Jack


----------



## morbidmike

Wrong angain looser

creep


----------



## Jack Reaper

Hear that? That was the sound of Morbid crashing!

C'mon out from hiding...MORBID


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm not the least bit morbid


How about a wild card - Johnny Thunder?


----------



## debbie5

No, but I sometimes hear thunder coming from our John...


Roxy again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Draik


----------



## Moon Dog

Not this time!

Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, but she's nearby. 

Moon Dog


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

now Morbid


----------



## Jack Reaper

Morbid O.Ded this morning on spoiled milk.....

Roxy


----------



## The Creepster

nope...
spooky


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

The Creepster?


----------



## scareme

Nope, me

Moon Dog again?


----------



## The Creepster

ZNope
notice the "z"

Moon


----------



## scareme

Me

Creepster


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope! 

Scareme?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, 'tis I


Moon Dog again?


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes ma'am!

Roxy?


----------



## debbie5

No way!
Now, how 'bout a Roxy?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope! 

Roxy?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope Debbbbbbbbie


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup!

Spooky?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope....Zeus? or I mean spooky?


----------



## morbidmike

Nope... come on Jack R..... dont let me down


----------



## debbie5

Jack Reaper is indisposed at the moment. I am willing to take a message for him....

Good Morning, Roxy!Be ye next?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Nope, it be me!

Now Roxy?


----------



## morbidmike

Nope, the morbid one has arrived

back up to bat smiley


----------



## The Creepster

Nope....Its me just got parole

Now its Roxy


----------



## morbidmike

Nope ....its me elevator from hell takes time

come on Roxy


----------



## The Creepster

Nope...I know Mike


----------



## morbidmike

very well executed come and get ya some more creep!!!!


----------



## The Creepster

I am The ruler of the wasteland....

Mike again


----------



## morbidmike

ruler of the liter box !!!!

come on back creep


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

me

roxy?


----------



## morbidmike

wrong here's johnny

I'm guessing Debbie


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope...

now roxy?


----------



## debbie5

EV-RYBODY DANCE NOW!

Bloodshed Brothers, which is actually Only-One-Brother-As-The-Other-One-Isn't-Online-Much-Anymore?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## morbidmike

thats incorrect

come on again Haunt


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

But Roxy will


----------



## Hauntiholik

She was held up so It's just me.
The Creepster?


----------



## morbidmike

you would think so but......

come back Haunt


----------



## The Creepster

Nope 
Haunt..


----------



## morbidmike

Creepster you should know better!!!!

creep


----------



## The Creepster

yup...Mike


----------



## debbie5

Yes? Would you like a crumpet?

Now, mr. morbid?


----------



## morbidmike

another win!!!!

Deb


----------



## debbie5

Yes, my banned-by-FE-friend??

How bout haunti?


----------



## morbidmike

no friendly person It's the MORBID one

don't let me down Creep


----------



## The Creepster

No way...
Mike again


----------



## morbidmike

Noo this is Debbie5 under my boyfriends name love ya (blushing)

Creepster again sweetie (smooches)


----------



## The Creepster

Thats not right...

Mike


----------



## morbidmike

well done

bring it back creep


----------



## The Creepster

my powers are beyond understanding...

Mike


----------



## morbidmike

death to the creepster

Debbie


----------



## The Creepster

not just yet....

Mike


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope

creep?


----------



## The Creepster

Oh Boy.....
Iam too old for this...

Blood?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yup

spooky?


----------



## debbie5

Creepster Made Half Ho Status!!


----------



## morbidmike

wrong!!!( marking no desert on your med chart)

I feel the presence of Jack Reaper (poooooof) arise


----------



## Hauntiholik

You'll have to settle for me.
Roxy next?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here for you, Haunti!


Spooky1


----------



## IMU

Me ... for now!

Spooky1?????


----------



## morbidmike

wrong 

give er another try


----------



## Hauntiholik

wrong again.
morbid mike is next.


----------



## morbidmike

your correct.....can I date your avatar????

bring it back in the game Roxy


----------



## The Creepster

nope just me...the super cool awesome-ist 
mike


----------



## morbidmike

you have won the middle finger award use it to sit and spin

creep again


----------



## The Creepster

yup....
time to go burn some metal

mike again..again..again


----------



## morbidmike

pretty clever oldtimer

creep


----------



## Jack Reaper

OHHHH! Crash and burn!!

Morbid?


----------



## morbidmike

Touche you get a lick on the cheek!!! tastes like bengay

Deb come and play


----------



## Jack Reaper

See what sniffing bengay does to your brain

Morbid again


----------



## morbidmike

oh jack

J.R.


----------



## scareme

me

mike


----------



## morbidmike

well done!!!!

Deb cumm and play lollollol


----------



## debbie5

Ew. You are yucky. B*#ger off, mate.


----------



## morbidmike

thanx I love compliments

you again deb


----------



## scareme

Nope, me again

Creepster?


----------



## The Creepster

Shocking...scareme come and play


----------



## morbidmike

she gone too bed horrific dreams to ya

I say D.........EB ya deb


----------



## debbie5

Yes, my master?

Michael again?


----------



## morbidmike

correct my submissive servant!!!!(big lick on the forehead mmmm FEAR)

now Deb


----------



## lewlew

Nope! Got to be mike again. HAS to be.


----------



## morbidmike

very preceptive for a person of your age (due to centrium silver Americas trusted Viatimin)

lewlew come........................b.........a.........c.......................................k


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

scareme


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll sub for her

Spooky1


----------



## morbidmike

No

Spook


----------



## lewlew

Took me awhile but I'm here. (For a person OF MY AGE?):finger:

I'll say Roxy next.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, lewlew!


Care to return?


----------



## lewlew

Sure. I see mike is finally offline (must be another poo break), so I'll go out on a limb and say d5 will be next.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wrong limb


lewlew


----------



## morbidmike

wrong Heeeeeres Morbid

now lewlew


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope

roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I am!


Spooky1


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope


now spooky?


----------



## Spooky1

You chose wisely.

scareme?


----------



## The Creepster

No....better

Blood?


----------



## morbidmike

look there your wrong

creep


----------



## The Creepster

uh-huh
nix>?


----------



## morbidmike

you scared her

creep


----------



## Jack Reaper

Fatus ignitus!

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

Jack Reaper


----------



## Jack Reaper

As we are the only two here for the moment.....well done

Roxy again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice to see you again!

Jack R


----------



## Jack Reaper

If we keep meeting like this...people will start to talk...

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

(shhhhh!:googly


Jack (or Jaege - they're both J names)


----------



## Jack Reaper

so....what are you implying?

JT???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ha, fooled you!


Jack again


----------



## nixie

Hi! Just a quick rant while I slip into the lead...
It needs to stop raining where I live!!! I have stuff to build outside and homecoming is tonight! Anyone know how to do an un-rain dance??


----------



## Jack Reaper

Whoops Nixie.....wrong thread...

Roxy?


----------



## nixie

oops...


----------



## morbidmike

nope

now roxy


----------



## Jack Reaper

Wrong! Tis' I...doncha know?

Morbid


----------



## morbidmike

well done Jack proud to be your friend!!!

let's say J.R. again


----------



## Jack Reaper

Damn! What gave me away? My radiance?

Morbid


----------



## morbidmike

Touche another win who say's alzimers is bad

JR


----------



## Jack Reaper

Don't you mean dimentia?
What are we talking about? Who are you? STAY AWAY FROM MY CANDY CANES!
I saw you come into my room! Tried to steal my socks!
Here kitty kitty!

Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

(peeks out cautiously at the raving maniac)


Jack, only calmer this time


----------



## Jack Reaper

Yeshhhhhh......with a little help from a little blue pill...

Nixie?


----------



## The Creepster

nope

roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good evening!


The Creepster


----------



## morbidmike

so close this is his little brother

creep


----------



## Jack Reaper

BEEEP!

Mike


----------



## morbidmike

I smell old people

I be believeing Jack be coming


----------



## rottincorps

NO.....NO......NO


RoxyBlue


----------



## morbidmike

no no no youself!!!!

now the dog lady ROXY


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here!


Joiseygal


----------



## morbidmike

i'm not a gal!!!!!

creepster


----------



## The Creepster

yep...now for some supper

mike


----------



## morbidmike

yep

now ..........roxy


----------



## rottincorps

NOT again...Its me!


Roxy


----------



## The Creepster

nope
rot


----------



## rottincorps

Me Me Me



roxie


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, me.

The Creepster will post next.


----------



## The Creepster

uh-huh...

Pretty


----------



## rottincorps

Its me again


Roxie


----------



## morbidmike

Wrong she's sleeping

now after a restful night the Lady Roxy shall post next


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am here, oh gallant Sir!


Spooky1


----------



## morbidmike

Rox I'm truley dissapointed in you JK you rock

batter up Roxy's on first base


----------



## debbie5

Roxy stole second...

mike, the Undead...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, I got tagged out at third!


Debbie5


----------



## The Pod

Not yet.....

Debbie5 next?


----------



## debbie5

Yup- still here...

The Pod again?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, tis me!

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Is it cheating that were on the phone together at the moment?

RoxyBlue


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1


----------



## Hauntiholik

You'll have to settle for me.

The Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

yep....

now Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, creep!


The Creepster again


----------



## Hauntiholik

Nope. Just me.

The Creepster


----------



## morbidmike

no way jose tis I the morbid one

I say creep


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ha!


Hauntiholik?


----------



## morbidmike

ha back to ya

Roxxy


----------



## The Creepster

Noooo its me the super dooper one

mike


----------



## morbidmike

well done drat's

rox come on!!


----------



## The Creepster

nope...

now Haunt


----------



## morbidmike

wrong ole bearded one


----------



## The Creepster

lol Shhhhh

BONE


----------



## morbidmike

wrong again tis I

now bone


----------



## The Creepster

nope...

Bone


----------



## morbidmike

bone s gone

creep again but hope its haunt hahaha


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry to disappoint you


The Creepster


----------



## morbidmike

roxy i'm not disapointed pleasant suprise

now creep


----------



## RoxyBlue

Me again!


Frankie's Girl


----------



## Night Watchman

No me.

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

Night Watchman


----------



## Night Watchman

Correct.

Roxy again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm still here!


Night, bring it on home


----------



## Night Watchman

Got me.

I'l go with the other half and Spooky 1


----------



## Spooky1

Correct, Roxy finally surrendered the computer.

How about a West Coaster .... Draik?


----------



## The Creepster

nope...they are all under the pacific right now....

Debbie


----------



## morbidmike

Deb went to bed 

now it shall be Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

And so it shall be


Spooky1


----------



## The Creepster

no..I don't have that hat

now Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

He is a hat kind of guy

The Creepster, hat in hand


----------



## The Creepster

Surprise....

roxy one more...I really got to get going...Sheesh


----------



## RoxyBlue

See ya!


Spooky1


----------



## The Creepster

Ha now I go

Spooky and his magical hat


----------



## Spooky1

Here I am (but no hat while at work)

How about zombiemommy


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about me?:devil:

Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Sure

Roxy (since I see the little green light by your name)


----------



## gypsichic

SURPRISE!!! it's me


----------



## gypsichic

spooky 1 is next


----------



## Creeper

Nope, it's me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let's pretend you guessed I was next to post - Hey, good guess!


Imu


----------



## gypsichic

Boo!

Roxy will make an appearance next


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Spooky1 now?


----------



## Spooky1

At your service my Lady

Roxy, back at ya


----------



## The Creepster

nope....

Jack


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah.


Spooky1 perhaps?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

hes getting a new hat

spooky now


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good hats are hard to find


The Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

oh yes....now

roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

We might be getting good at this


The Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Roxy once more...then you need to get back to work


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're right about that

The Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Roxy.....then I might have to go...maybe


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

I see Creepster hasn't gone yet.


----------



## gypsichic

negative.........i'm trying to pass the time before heading home to do some spookin'

roxy will pipe up


----------



## The Creepster

Ahh HA... it is I

now Roxy


----------



## gypsichic

roxy must be busy roaming another thread

spooky1


----------



## The Creepster

Nope just me again...
Iam going out on a limb......gypsichic


----------



## RoxyBlue

Back from roaming


Gypsi this time


----------



## gypsichic

ding ding ding.......we have a $1 winner

creepster who is still out on that limb


----------



## RoxyBlue

I sawed it off and he fell


Gypsi


----------



## gypsichic

lmaooooooooooo..........shame on you

roxy rou


----------



## Spooky1

I pushed him off his limb (dang Roxy beat me to the limb) 

Gypsichic will you beat Roxy to the post?


----------



## The Creepster

you forget I have CAT LIKE reflex's ...

Gyps....no disrespect...I just shortin it up a little


----------



## gypsichic

correcto..........

creepsterrrrrrrrrr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wrongo!


Gypsi


----------



## gypsichic

you're on a roll

roxy again


----------



## The Creepster

nope tis I
now gyps


----------



## gypsichic

how'd you guess?

roxy will do a drive by


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here!

Gypsi again


----------



## The Creepster

Haaaaa ruined it AGAIN

Now gyps..will appear


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 perhaps


----------



## The Creepster

no....
Now.....Jack


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now me

The Creepster


----------



## Night Watchman

Just me.

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here.


Night again


----------



## Night Watchman

Here I am

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

Quick - Night!


----------



## The Creepster

Ahhhh

Night


----------



## Night Watchman

Here I am

Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

Night


----------



## The Creepster

BAM
Roxy


----------



## Night Watchman

Nope

Spooky1


----------



## The Creepster

no
night


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's gone for the night, I think.

Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

yep

debbie


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time.


Spooky1


----------



## gypsichic

surprise!

roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning!


Gypsi


----------



## Creeper

No.

Roxy


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Rottin?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not quite


Joiseygal


----------



## Spooky1

How could you pick someone other than me 

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

You know you are the only one for me


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Still here 

Roxy again


----------



## RoxyBlue

And I'm back

Spooky1


----------



## Night Watchman

No me.

I will go with Spooky1.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry, he's with me


Jack Reaper


----------



## Wildcat

Nope just me.

Roxy still here?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

Wildcat again?


----------



## Wildcat

Okay I can play for a bit.

Back to you Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Once more, then I really need to call it a night


Wildcat


----------



## Wildcat

My last one as well.

Night Watchman?


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's daytime now, so here I am instead of Night


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

At your service.

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi


Spooky1


----------



## The Creepster

nO...

roxy


----------



## Hungryforblood

NO
But I say good old RoxyBlue


----------



## Jack Reaper

Not this time

Spooky1


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's mowing the lawn


Scareme


----------



## The Creepster

nope
mike


----------



## morbidmike

well done old friend

heeeeeeeeere's Roxy


----------



## toymaker

no!! 

according to my research roxy is most likely to post next
:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

And your research would be correct


Scareme


----------



## The Creepster

nope

Haunti


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ney for you.

But I would go Creepster on this one.


----------



## The Creepster

cause your that good

mike?


----------



## morbidmike

How did ya know????

creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Yay its me

Mike?


----------



## morbidmike

psysic creep is here

creepster again


----------



## The Creepster

yes in deed

Roxy


----------



## Hauntiholik

Nope. Just me 
Mike


----------



## The Creepster

Dahhhhhh....he will be sad

Haunti NOW


----------



## Hauntiholik

Your right! It's the one and only ME!
Creepster again?


----------



## The Creepster

yes because I have nothing going on right now

And Haunti again


----------



## debbie5

NYET!

Roxy in the a.m...(sounds like a radio show).


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does that mean I need to talk about the news and weather now?


Spooky1


----------



## The Creepster

nope all I need is "THE HAT"

Roxy now


----------



## RoxyBlue

And you need to be six feet tall, too


The Creepster


----------



## morbidmike

wrong mikes in the game

Roxy again


----------



## Hauntiholik

Roxy who? 
Mike again


----------



## The Creepster

Nope me and I am 5'2 thats close enough

Mike


----------



## Hauntiholik

Not unless Mike looks like me 

The Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Ummm I don't think he does but you never know

Roxy?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Fooled ya

Creep


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fooled ya


Spooky1


----------



## Hauntiholik

Try again 

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

Haunti


----------



## Hauntiholik

Indeed!
Spooky1 next?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Indeed not


Haunti again?


----------



## debbie5

Nein!

Roxy??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I am!

Spooky1 has to come out of the lab sometime


----------



## morbidmike

spooky is tied up at the moment

I say Haunti


----------



## The Creepster

nope

Roxy again


----------



## morbidmike

nope 

haunti


----------



## The Creepster

No tis me the good smelling one

Roxy?


----------



## Hauntiholik

nope.
The Creepster?


----------



## The Creepster

yes
Haunti


----------



## diecastman71

nope


not sure who cause I'm new.....The Monster Mash?


----------



## debbie5

No, but I don have leftover mashed potatos in the fridge...

The Morning Show: Roxy in the A.M.??


----------



## Hauntiholik

Roxy is MIA.

Spooky1


----------



## Dr Morbius

Although I am considered by many to be spooky, I am not the 1.

Creepster?


----------



## Creeper

Close.

Hauntiholik?


----------



## Hauntiholik

You got it!
Doc M again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, 'tis I

Hauntiholik


----------



## Hauntiholik

Correct again!
Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!



Haunti


----------



## samhayne

nope 

Dr Morbius?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope
Mike?


----------



## samhayne

nope. me again..

Roxy blue ?


----------



## Spooky1

Close, but no

Sam?


----------



## The Creepster

no its me

devil


----------



## Kaoru

nope me...

scareme


----------



## morbidmike

nope me

creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...
HAunti


----------



## RoxyBlue

No


The Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Yes

Debbie


----------



## morbidmike

no

now Debbie


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope..

mr morbib?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't think so


Bloodshed Bros


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yes ma'am


roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I am!


Bloodshed again


----------



## debbie5

No- just lil ol' me. 
Roxy??


----------



## scareme

Nope, I'm back from the dead.

debbie?


----------



## The Creepster

no now 

debbie


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope 

spooky?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll stand in for him


Scareme (and welcome back!)


----------



## scareme

Yeah!

Roxy again?


----------



## The Creepster

No 
scare


----------



## DarkLore

Wasn't Roxy. It's Debbie again.


----------



## debbie5

YOU ARE PART OF THE PSYCHIC FRIENDS NETWORK!

Roxy In The AM?


----------



## DarkLore

I am....and so is....Johnny L.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope.


Joiseygal


----------



## smileyface4u23

Nah, me!

Roxy?


----------



## The Creepster

nope...Green giant?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Nope, me again. 

Joiseygal?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope..

Nixi


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah!


The Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Of course

Roxy again


----------



## DarkLore

Nope...it's me. Roxy is next.


----------



## The Creepster

Nope..Zeus?


----------



## rottincorps

Its me......


Roxie


----------



## The Creepster

no
Muppet


----------



## debbie5

I killed Kermie and ate his frog's legs with some fava beans & a nice Chiiaaannttiii..

Creepster??


----------



## The Creepster

yes....

smiley? which I am going to call Frownie


----------



## DarkLore

It's me.

Debbie again?


----------



## IMU

nope ... Me

RoxyBlue?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning!


IMU


----------



## IMU

Sure ... just because!

Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

Wrong, but good morning to you IMU.

Roxy now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi!


Spooky1


----------



## morbidmike

wrong it's me

Roxy


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

take a seat Mike, you are soooo wrong! lol

My bet is on you this round.


----------



## morbidmike

well done sir!!!!

I'll say Fright for thw win


----------



## smileyface4u23

Alas, you lose - it's me!

Roxy?


----------



## The Creepster

nope shes resting....in 

smile...


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm awake now


Spooky1


----------



## DarkLore

Awake? Heck...it's 11 o'clock.

You up DeathTouch?


----------



## The Creepster

No
Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

The Inimitable Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Yes

Roxy again?


----------



## Hauntiholik

_Not the one._

The Creepster again


----------



## The Archivist

Nope, ME!!

I think DC will post next.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think not


Hauntiholik


----------



## The Creepster

Nope...me

Haunti......in pj's


----------



## The Archivist

Nope. Me...in my underwear waiting for my clothes to dry.


----------



## morbidmike

since you did'nt ask it's me

creep next


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't think I'm a creep


Morbid Mike


----------



## Draik41895

nuh uh 

Roxyblue,is it true?


----------



## The Creepster

I am angry

and now roxy


----------



## Draik41895

nope

but now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

Draik


----------



## Draik41895

yuppers

JT?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

Haunti?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. It's me, Goblin

Evil Queen?


----------



## debbie5

Nope,I'm straight.

Goblin again??


----------



## smileyface4u23

Nope. ME!

Debbie?


----------



## debbie5

Hey smiley! Yup!

Smiley again??


----------



## smileyface4u23

Yes ma'am!!

Debbie?


----------



## The Creepster

nope

Roxy?


----------



## IMU

nope ...

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Morning!

The Pod


----------



## morbidmike

Nope

I believe the Creepster cometh


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not yet.


But maybe now...?


----------



## debbie5

He's sleeping it off. He and morbidmike went out last night and tried to take an entire AA meeting out for drinks...

How about Da Weiner?? or is she up to her elbows in cookies??


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hope she makes enough for everyone


Debbie5


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope spooky?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Bloodshed


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yup 


roxy?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Sorry, no.

Roxy?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope

spooky?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nein, just me.

Next is the Bleeding Bros


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not even close

Joiseygal


----------



## The Creepster

nope

Smile?


----------



## DarkLore

Nope...it's me.


Uruk?


----------



## grim reaper

nope,


Haunti ?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope me..or us...whichever


roxy?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope just me.

Next is Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are correct!


Spooky1


----------



## Lady Nyxie

One state higher, sorry.

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

Nyxie is back on it!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Could be.

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm still here.

The good Lady Nyx


----------



## Lady Nyxie

How right you are.

Roxy?


----------



## The Creepster

nope

Spooky


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's upstairs


The Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

yes, for now,but I could get cranky at any moment

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, I'm sure you will be sweet to me


The Creepster


----------



## morbidmike

nope mike the unsweet

creepster


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Sorry, not that old... yet.

Spooky1?


----------



## Spooky1

At your service Lady!

Draik?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, 'tis I!


Now Draik


----------



## DarkLore

Nope...It's me.

Johnny?


----------



## morbidmike

wrong morbid is here

about time for Roxy


----------



## debbie5

I have her locked in the basement since she has dirty pillows.

mmike?


----------



## The Creepster

nope

Spooky


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's still upstairs


Draik


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You would think so, but not.

I think Creepster...?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I'm Spooky not Creepy 

How about Draik now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about me?


The Creepster


----------



## Night Watchman

No me.

Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Yes you are correct!

Pyro?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

Now Roxy


----------



## DarkLore

Nope.

Now it's Draik's turn.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

oppps.

I'll go with Roxy this turn.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sorry Jeff, it's me. 

OK, now its Roxy's turn


----------



## Joiseygal

I come out of nowhere....no BD it's me.

How about The Creepster?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I see I'm a couple of posts late


Joiseygal


----------



## The Creepster

Nope
Nixie


----------



## samhayne

nah - 

roxyblue ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Spooky1


----------



## The Creepster

No...but I do have a hat on

Roxy now


----------



## samhayne

sam again...

maybe now roxy ?


----------



## The Creepster

No...

Now Roxy


----------



## DarkLore

Nope. Creepster?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, it's me, a bit late for the previous post.

Now The Creepster


----------



## debbie5

Nope- he's at the gym (again).

Sow wen? I mean Samhayne?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

No, sorry.

Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, it's here significant other.

Debbie5?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Sorry, no.

Spooky1?


----------



## debbie5

No- I'm not spooky, but I am a MOM- which is SCARY!

Lady Nyxie again??


----------



## The Creepster

debbie5 said:


> Nope- he's at the gym (again).
> 
> Sow wen? I mean Samhayne?


LOL your right Debbie...just got done.. NOW I AM ALL SHREDDED OH YEAH!!!!!

Now Debbie


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ha, fooled you!


Spooky1


----------



## ededdeddy

Nope and old friend


Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Welcome back, ed!


And come on back now


----------



## samhayne

nope.... 

The Creepster?


----------



## The Creepster

YES....

Haunti


----------



## Jack Reaper

Nope

Creepster?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No.


Jack Reaper


----------



## The Creepster

No

Cheeseburger?


----------



## Night Watchman

No

The Creepster


----------



## RoxyBlue

No such luck


Joiseygal


----------



## Night Watchman

Nope

Roxy


----------



## The Creepster

Nope...shes busy fending off the pumpkin of death...he turned on her

Roxy?


----------



## Night Watchman

Nope

I will go back to Roxy.


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Finally! I made it!


The Creepster shall return


----------



## Night Watchman

Not this time

Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Yup

Haunti?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah.

Night Watchman


----------



## The Creepster

No

Easter Bunny? Bwack Bwack


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sure:










The Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Hey I thought I got all the negatives? stupid photo place

Roxy....


----------



## samhayne

nah ha ha .

roxy maybe ?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Not yet... probably soon though.

Roxy?


----------



## samhayne

The Creepster maybe


----------



## debbie5

nope- the gym...

sammy??


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, 'tis Roxy at last!


debbie5


----------



## Night Watchman

No NW

Creepster


----------



## samhayne

nope

debbie5 again maybe ?


----------



## Night Watchman

No

Roxy


----------



## The Creepster

Nope...done at the gym
Night


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's actually day


The Creepster


----------



## Night Watchman

Now its Night

Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

yes...

Night again...cause I like moose and moosehead beer with a moose while we curl


----------



## Night Watchman

Thats funny!!!
Yes because the beaver is on our nickel

Roxy


----------



## The Creepster

I want a beaver nickel....

Now 
Debbie


----------



## Night Watchman

Come to Canada before it gets cold

Creepster


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Sorry, not this time.

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi!


Spooky1


----------



## Hauntiholik

sorry, it's just me

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Always a welcome face here

Haunti again


----------



## DarkLore

Nope its me. 


Now its Creepster.


----------



## The Creepster

yup
Dark


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's away from the Forum at the moment.


Joiseygal


----------



## Night Watchman

No NW

The Creepster


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Not yet.

Spooky1?


----------



## Night Watchman

Nope

I'll try Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Moon Dog, how nice to see you!


Shall you make a return visit now?


----------



## Moon Dog

Sure, anything to please my fans!  

Roxy one more time?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Once more, then I need to go do something constructive...or not


Moon Dog, bring it on home!


----------



## Moon Dog

16K posts isn't doing something constructive? 

The Creepster, you there?


----------



## debbie5

Creepster is taking his methadone right now.

Moonie, come on back! (wasn't Loretta Lynn's hubby called Moonie?)


----------



## Moon Dog

Moonie's here!

Debbie? My wife's name is Debbie...

debbie5?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope ..and its Thorazine silly

Debbie NOW


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Spooky1?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Nope! That's what happens when you play the odds!


Creepster?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Draik41895?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope
Now Moon


----------



## morbidmike

mike in the house 

now creep


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup!

morbid mike?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

Moon


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup!

The Creepster?


----------



## The Creepster

yup

moon


----------



## morbidmike

wrong morbid here

moon?


----------



## DarkLore

Nope....DL here. Now moon.


----------



## samhayne

no no,

Roxy should be around by now ?


----------



## morbidmike

nope Roxy is indulging in slumber

wake up Roxy your up


----------



## RoxyBlue

(yawn) Here I am!


Spooky1


----------



## The Creepster

No

Spooky now


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wrong-o!

The Creep Man


----------



## The Creepster

Yes ....now its time to go run 6 miles...then chest and triceps 

Roxy...keep it warm for me


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here for you, Oh Buff One


Maybe Spooky1 now?


----------



## debbie5

How is it FUN to run 6 miles? I don't even WALK 6 miles. 

Roxy, have a candy bar & bring it on home, hon....


----------



## RoxyBlue

I just had part of a KitKat!


Debbie5 again


----------



## samhayne

nope it's me.

creepster?


----------



## The Creepster

yup
Naughty naughty candy eaters
Now Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi!


Gothic Candle


----------



## Night Watchman

Nope

The Creepster


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah.

Night Watchman


----------



## Hauntiholik

Nope. Tis I!

Roxy


----------



## grim reaper

nope 

Roxy ?


----------



## morbidmike

wrong mike is back

haunti?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope 
Haunti now


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, she's off line


Moon Dog


----------



## The Creepster

So Am I

Roxy....


----------



## morbidmike

on line but off target

moon


----------



## Night Watchman

No

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes (but it's getting late, so I can't stay much longer)


Night


----------



## Night Watchman

Yes (me too)

The Creepster


----------



## smileyface4u23

Nope 

Haunti?


----------



## The Creepster

NO

smile


----------



## smileyface4u23

Yep!

Creepster?


----------



## The Creepster

Uh-huh
Ohhh I know Smile again


----------



## DarkLore

Nope.

Smiley?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope roxy?


----------



## morbidmike

nope

roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Kind of quiet here this morning, so let's say Spooky1


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope me


spooky....or roxy

thats right i guessed 2


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, shameless!


Bloodshed (even though you should be working on your haunt)


----------



## Hauntiholik

wrong. It's the Grinch.

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

D)

Here I am!


Maybe Spooky1 now?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope...

i know i know roxy! im getting mentally prepared for the day hahaha


haunti?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Nope.

Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Bloodshed


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope

morbid mike?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, I predicted you would post next!

Bloodshed again


----------



## Night Watchman

Nope NW

Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Night!


The Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

YUP

HEEEEEEEEEE

Um Roxy


----------



## DarkLore

Hmmm...nope. It's me again.

Spooky?


----------



## The Creepster

No

Dark


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope


roxy?


----------



## morbidmike

no

NOW THE QUEEN OF POSTING ROXY


----------



## RoxyBlue

I accept my crown

Spooky1


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

me!

spooky1


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's at home setting things up.


Bloodshed Bros


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yup

mike?


----------



## morbidmike

indeed it is

shed some blood


----------



## RoxyBlue

But I don't want to


Spooky1


----------



## morbidmike

spooky is home chilling in his shark pants

now the man with the pants SPOOKY


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope


mike?


----------



## Hauntiholik

You'll have to settle for me.

Mike?


----------



## morbidmike

well done haunti

blood shed???


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, it's me, back from the party


Spooky1


----------



## Kaoru

nope..Me
Uh...Roxy?


----------



## DarkLore

Nope me. 


Creepster?


----------



## morbidmike

nope creepster is tied up with air hose at the moment

hmmm this early IIIIIII say Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's upstairs waiting for a chance to log on


Spooky1


----------



## Night Watchman

Not yet, but I'll try.

Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's making his birthday cake


Joiseygal


----------



## Hauntiholik

she missed her summoning....

Mike?


----------



## nixie

No, it's me.

maybe this time... Mike?


----------



## morbidmike

you are correct

Haunti??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope.

Johnny Thunder


----------



## Night Watchman

Not yet.

Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

The Creepster


----------



## DarkLore

Just when you think they know a guy.


Scareme?


----------



## debbie5

I'm nt scaring you or anybody.

Roxy In The A.M.?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope late nigt...well kinda for me haha

roxy?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Nope, beat her to it.

Bloodshed?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yup 

smiley?


----------



## morbidmike

nope

Roxy


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Not this time.

Creepster?


----------



## debbie5

He's running.

ROXY!!??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, yes, YES!


Spooky1


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Sorry, no.

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here!


The Creepster


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Not quite.

Spooky1?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope just me

Lady?


----------



## Night Watchman

Nope

The Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

yep

Beaver?...I mean Night


----------



## Night Watchman

5 cents worth

Creepster.


----------



## The Creepster

yep...

now Night and the metric system


----------



## Night Watchman

back again

The Creepster by a mile or or 1.6 KM


----------



## The Creepster

LOL yup....

Night again my friend


----------



## Night Watchman

Got me

I think The Creepster will be back.


----------



## The Creepster

yup

time for supper...
Roxy?


----------



## debbie5

NO- you ate her for supper, along with the previous occupants of your house.

Bone To Pick, or ghetto version is Bown2Pik?


----------



## RoxyBlue

However did you guess?

Debbie5


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Close, she is online right now, but I beat her to it.

Debbie5?


----------



## RoxyBlue

She must be getting the kids ready for school.


Spooky1


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Next is Haunti.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Next is Roxy


Johnny Thunder may return now


----------



## The Creepster

Nope tis me the sane one

Roxy? nickle?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Yay Roxy

And Roxy again


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Sheesh your good

Roxy...


----------



## RoxyBlue

As are you


Creepster again


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope

roxy?


----------



## The Creepster

nope

Lottery?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope

creep?


----------



## The Creepster

yup
Haunti?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope.

Night Watchman


----------



## Night Watchman

Here I am.

Roxy (Reese said thanks for the face)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tell him he's welcome


Night again


----------



## Night Watchman

I'm still here

Roxy again


----------



## Hauntiholik

uh no 

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

Now Night Watchman & son


----------



## Night Watchman

I'm here he is in bed, better be asleep too.

Roxy.


----------



## DarkLore

It's me. Now Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

DarkLore makes a guest appearance

Yes, 'tis I!

Night?


----------



## Night Watchman

Yes

and I will send it back to Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I accept your send


Night once more, then I need to log off


----------



## Night Watchman

Yes

Darklore


----------



## debbie5

Noooooooooooooooo...Watchman?


----------



## The Creepster

nope

Haunti


----------



## rottincorps

Nope 


Night Watchman


----------



## The Creepster

Nope...
Rot


----------



## rottincorps

Yup


The Creepster


----------



## Draik41895

me me me

Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

yep


Draik


----------



## DarkLore

Nope.


Draik?


----------



## The Creepster

nope

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Spooky1


----------



## The Creepster

Nope I steal it...Now spooky


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now I steal it


Lady Nyxie


----------



## The Creepster

She got pushed down by ....someone who will remain nameless

Roxy


----------



## morbidmike

no its me again margret

roxy


----------



## The Creepster

No shes doing my laundry

Margret?


----------



## morbidmike

ray stevens song

creepster


----------



## The Creepster

yes...

Mike again...and again...and again


----------



## morbidmike

and again

creep


----------



## The Creepster

Sweet we are winning

Mike


----------



## morbidmike

yeah its a streak

creep


----------



## RoxyBlue

Streak broken!


Morbid Mike


----------



## Night Watchman

Not yet

Bone to Pick


----------



## Hauntiholik

Try Again

Debbie


----------



## debbie5

YEP!

Morbid Mike??


----------



## DarkLore

Nope. 


Nixie?


----------



## debbie5

Nix on that one.
DarkLore again?


----------



## DarkLore

Yup.


ROxy?


----------



## ededdeddy

sorry

Roxy now


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

Come on back, ed!


----------



## ededdeddy

Sure thing 

Roxy again


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here for you!


Ed


----------



## ededdeddy

sure

Hhmmmmm..Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay

Ed once more?


----------



## ededdeddy

sure

I guess Roxy since no one else is here


----------



## morbidmike

wrong

now roxy


----------



## ededdeddy

sorry

mike


----------



## morbidmike

yep

ED


----------



## ededdeddy

sure

Mike agian


----------



## RoxyBlue

Surprise!


Ed


----------



## ededdeddy

yes

Roxy


----------



## morbidmike

no me

ed


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ha!


Ed


----------



## morbidmike

ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha 

roxy


----------



## ededdeddy

wrong

Mike


----------



## Wildcat

Nope
Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Wildcat


----------



## Wildcat

Here I am.

Roxy again?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Roxy is searching the forums

Roxy now?


----------



## ededdeddy

me 

Wildcat


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm not searching anymore


Ed


----------



## ededdeddy

yep


roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Last time - I need to go home now


Ed X 3


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Nope.

Spooky1?


----------



## morbidmike

no he's lounging in his shark pants

Roxy


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Nope. 

Creepster?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes

Mike


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time.

Hmmm, who's around now...Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Spooky1?


----------



## DarkLore

Nope.

Debbie?


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

nope tis me.

Moon Dog again?


----------



## morbidmike

nope wow alot of bad guesses

Roxy don't let me down


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Sorry to disappoint you.

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes - sorry I'm late


Spooky1


----------



## Wildcat

Nope it's me.

Roxy again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Wildcat


----------



## Wildcat

I see a pattern.

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pattern continues


Wildcat (are you still on travel?)


----------



## Wildcat

Yay it's me.
Yes I get home tomorrow for a few weeks then out again.

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Still here, although I'm thinking about getting lunch soon

Wildcat


----------



## Wildcat

yes. I have to be going to Have to get a report done.

so for my final one.

Roxy? (I'm a creature of habit)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Spooklights (so Wildcat can get his report done)


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Not this time.

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


The good Lady Nyxie


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Absolutely!

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here!


Spooky1


----------



## ededdeddy

nope me

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi!


Ededdeddy


----------



## The Creepster

no....watching cartoons I bet

Salad?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Do I look like a Salad?????

The Creepster


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope.


Spooky1


----------



## DarkLore

Nope. 


Nixie again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not yet.


Joiseygal


----------



## Night Watchman

Nope

I think Roxy.


----------



## The Creepster

Nope....

Night.....was Charles Schults Canadian?


----------



## Night Watchman

I am but he was not.

The Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Yes.....
Night again


----------



## Night Watchman

I'm Back

Back to The Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Soon you will be at 1000 post


----------



## Night Watchman

That would make me a Whore.

The Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Yes

Night


----------



## Night Watchman

Still here

The Creepster


----------



## RoxyBlue

Say hi to your son, Night!


And Night again


----------



## Night Watchman

Reese says hi with a smile. 

Back to Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here:googly:


Night


----------



## Night Watchman

Back

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sure

The Nightster


----------



## The Creepster

HA HHAHAHA I ruined it

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's what the "ster" was for


Creepman


----------



## Night Watchman

Your half right.

Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're all right


Night Watchman


----------



## Night Watchman

Yes

Roxy Again


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here!


Night


----------



## Night Watchman

Still

Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Came back for one more round of posting


Bone to Pick


----------



## morbidmike

no bone picking here

now bone to pick


----------



## DarkLore

Nope...


Creep?


----------



## morbidmike

creep is sleeping with the fishes

Roxy where ya at???


----------



## DarkLore

Mr Bill - "Oh no!"


Nixie must be next.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time around


The Creepster


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Alas, no.

Night Watchman?


----------



## DarkLore

Nope.

Spooky?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's putting props away.


Lady Nyxie


----------



## Kaoru

nope

Roxy?


----------



## morbidmike

no

spooky you lurking out there


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Not right now.

Kaoru?


----------



## DarkLore

Nope...it's me.

Debbie?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Nope, beat her to it. It's me!

Darklore?


----------



## DarkLore

Yup....

Back to you smileface!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Draik41895?


----------



## morbidmike

nope...

Roxy blue where are you we got posting to do


----------



## DarkLore

It's me again Margaret.


Lady Nyxie?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Yes sireeee indeed! Good call.

Morbid Mike?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope


roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

Bloodshed


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yup

roxy?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Nope.

Spooky1?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope

lady?


----------



## ededdeddy

no

Nyxie


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Yes.

Ededdeddy?


----------



## ededdeddy

sure


Lady agian


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Why not.

Ededdeddy?


----------



## ededdeddy

Yes

Roxy Where are you


----------



## Night Watchman

Not yey but...

Roxy time to show up.


----------



## DarkLore

Nope. It's not her time.


SmileyFace?


----------



## ededdeddy

nope 

Spooky


----------



## DarkLore

Nope.

Watchman again?


----------



## morbidmike

no

wheres Roxy


----------



## Kaoru

me
morbid?


----------



## morbidmike

correct

spooky1


----------



## Hauntiholik

Nah, just me.

Morbid Mike


----------



## DarkLore

Nope....it's me again.

Mike...your turn.


----------



## morbidmike

ok good job

darklore


----------



## DarkLore

Yup...you got it....it's me again.


Creepster?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Spooky1


----------



## morbidmike

no way no shark pants here

Roxy again


----------



## DarkLore

Nope. Tis I.

Back to you M.Mike.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll take his place


DarkLore


----------



## DarkLore

Yup...it's me.


Back to you, Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here!


DarkLore


----------



## morbidmike

nope morbid filling in

spooky1


----------



## DarkLore

Nope

...back to you Roxy.


----------



## Joiseygal

Nope mixing it up a bit.....

How about Roxy now?


----------



## Wildcat

nope she's gone.

Joisey?


----------



## Night Watchman

no

Morbid Mike


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here now


Night


----------



## Night Watchman

Too easy

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, it could have been Wildcat, you know


The Night Guy


----------



## Night Watchman

Thats kinda me

Roxy


----------



## DarkLore

Sweet Georgia Brown.

You're turn Creepster.


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's probably out burning something


Spooky1


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Nope... get a room.

Roxy?


----------



## ededdeddy

nope


Now roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

Ed


----------



## ededdeddy

Sure enough

Roxy again


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi!


Ed again


----------



## ededdeddy

yes

Rotten


----------



## rottincorps

YES


Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Haven't seen you in a while


Rottin again?


----------



## ededdeddy

no me


Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm back


Ed


----------



## rottincorps

Nope ...me



ED


----------



## ededdeddy

yes

rottin


----------



## rottincorps

YES




Roxy


----------



## ededdeddy

no

Roxy


----------



## rottincorps

no 


ED


----------



## ededdeddy

yes

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Back again!


Spooky1


----------



## DarkLore

Now me.

Mike?


----------



## rottincorps

Nope.....


Draklore


----------



## RoxyBlue

NO

Debbie5


----------



## DarkLore

Sorry Rottin...Here I am.


Back to you Rottin.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Nope.

Roxy?


----------



## DarkLore

Nope....again it's me.

Let's try Chicken this time.


----------



## Joiseygal

No Chicken...serving Joiseygal with a side dish of brains!

How about Roxy???


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are wise, oh Joisey One

Spooky1


----------



## DarkLore

Not Spook1...tis' I.

Mike...you're next.


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's not here yet.


Maybe DarkLore will return


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope

spooky?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think he's in the lab.


Bloodshed


----------



## DarkLore

I have returned.

Roxy...back to you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You guys are toying with me


Bloodshed


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yup 


roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Still here


Bloodshed


----------



## ededdeddy

nope 


Roxy


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope 

ed?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I slide in quietly while ed is not looking.


Bloodshed


----------



## ededdeddy

me

Now bloodshed


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Ed?


----------



## ededdeddy

yes


Spooky


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try again


Spooky1?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

no me


roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bingo!


Spooky1


----------



## DarkLore

Nope.

Bloodshed Bros?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No on that one, too

DarkLore


----------



## The Creepster

nope
amputation?


----------



## Night Watchman

nope

The Creepster


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, someone MUCH nicer


Night


----------



## The Creepster

Nope tis me the nice one

ROXY...did I stump you on the movie threads?


----------



## Night Watchman

No just me.


Roxy...and you can answer Creepsters question.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(yes, so far, Creep - still working on it, though).

I'm here, Night!

DarkLore


----------



## DarkLore

Yup. Back to ya Roxy.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope


now roxy?


----------



## DarkLore

Nope.

Back to you BB.


----------



## Zombie-F

Guess again. It's ME!.

Joiseygal?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Whoa, a surprise guest visit from the Madministrator

And no, I'm a girl, but not a Joisey girl


Spooky1


----------



## DarkLore

Wow...throws me for a loop. Let's try that again...


Zombie-F


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's toying with us, Dark

And I say DarkLore will return in all his majesty


----------



## Wildcat

I say 8 hours was a long enough wait. Sorry.

Deathtouch?


----------



## DarkLore

I returned....better late than never?


Roxy....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wow, you're good!

DarkLore


----------



## DarkLore

Yup...Back to ya.


----------



## debbie5

Nope- just me, in for a peek. 

PEEK!

How 'bout Darklore again??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, I waited too long:googly:


Debbie5


----------



## DarkLore

Nope...we got all that backwards.

Let's try Debbie again....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let's not


Wildcat


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, tis me!

Rottincorps?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Sorry, no.

Spooky1?


----------



## DarkLore

Nope.

debbie?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope.

Mr Chicken?


----------



## DarkLore

Nope.....again me.


Roxy?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

She's singing in the choir.

Dark Lore?


----------



## RoxyBlue

(You know me too well, Lady N)

And 'tis I!


DarkLore


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Not this time.

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

Lady Nyxie


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Absolutely!

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here!


Lady Nyxie


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Probably not.

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

?

And yes.


Lady Nyxie again


----------



## Wildcat

Nope just little ol' me.


Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

I beat her to the post

Lady Nixie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I beat her to the post


Wildcat


----------



## Night Watchman

No

I'll try Wildcat


----------



## Wildcat

Yup.

Night Watchman?


----------



## Night Watchman

Yes I'm back

Roxy is always a good choice.


----------



## Wildcat

Sorry it's me again.

Spooky?


----------



## RoxyBlue

That will be my guess


Spooky1


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Nope.

Edx3?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Lady Nyxie


----------



## ededdeddy

no


Roxy


----------



## ededdeddy

no

roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes and yes


Ededdeddy


----------



## ededdeddy

yes it is


Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here


Ed again


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Not this time.

Edx3?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, me


Lady Nyxie


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Ding, ding, ding... you win.

Roxy?


----------



## ededdeddy

no 


roxy where are you


----------



## RoxyBlue

I had to review a report


Spooky1


----------



## Night Watchman

No sorry.

Wildcat


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is he here?


Wildcat


----------



## Night Watchman

Not yet.

Roxy.


----------



## Wildcat

Sorry I was late.

Roxy?


----------



## debbie5

Nope. Just lil ol me.

Wildcat again?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Nope.

Roxy?


----------



## Wildcat

Nope.

How about Roxy now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay


Wildcat


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Sorry.

Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

Survey says .... no

Come on back, Lady Nyxie


----------



## RoxyBlue

I stand in for her


Spooky1


----------



## ededdeddy

no

Wild cat


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Too tame to be a Wildcat

Spooky1?


----------



## Night Watchman

No

Roxy


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Sorry.

Debbie?


----------



## Night Watchman

Nope

Lady Nyxie


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Correct.

Night Watchman?


----------



## Wildcat

Not this time.

Dixie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Wildcat


----------



## Wildcat

Yes.

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Indeed!


Wildcat


----------



## The Creepster

nope

Roxy


----------



## Wildcat

Nope.

Draik?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Sorry.

Wildcat?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wrong-o!

Lady Nyxie


----------



## Lady Nyxie

You got it.

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct!


Lady Nyxie


----------



## DarkLore

Nope. Guest appearance.

Debbie?


----------



## debbie5

Yessiree!
I'm washing a load of dark clothes- did everyone check under their bed for socks??

Next would be DarkLore again, prithee??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Prithee no


Spooky1


----------



## Wildcat

Just me.

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Wildcat


----------



## debbie5

Meoooooooooooooowwwww..nope.

RoxyBlue??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I am!


Debbie5


----------



## Wildcat

Me again.

Debbie5?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You waited so long and I showed up instead


Perhaps Debbie5 now?


----------



## Night Watchman

No

Bone to Pick


----------



## Wildcat

Nope

Night Watchman?


----------



## Night Watchman

Yes!

Back to Wildcat.


----------



## RoxyBlue

'Fraid not


Hauntiholik


----------



## debbie5

I'm BBBBBBBBaaaaaaaaaaaaaacccccccccccckkk!


RoxyBlue 'gain??


----------



## The Creepster

No

Spooky1


----------



## Wildcat

Nope

debbie5?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Not this time.

Roxy?


----------



## Wildcat

Me again.

How about Roxy now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it!

Wildcat


----------



## Wildcat

Yes but his will be my last one for a few hours so.


Roxy again?


----------



## debbie5

Noooooooooooooo...now roxy>/?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

YUP

YAY ummm Roxy again


----------



## Night Watchman

Nope

The Creepster


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ha!


Night Watchman


----------



## Wildcat

Nope.

Roxy?


----------



## Night Watchman

Nope

Wildcat.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're a mite out of sync here


Spooky1


----------



## The Creepster

Nope hes in the cooler...

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

At least he's not in the crematorium!

Creepster


----------



## Kaoru

sorry nope

Roxy?


----------



## Night Watchman

Nope

Now Roxy.


----------



## Wildcat

Nope

3 times the charm Roxy?


----------



## Night Watchman

Nope

Come back Wildcat.


----------



## Wildcat

Okay one more time.

Night watchman still here?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, but so am I


Wildcat


----------



## Night Watchman

Nope me.

Roxy.


----------



## Kaoru

nope me....

Nightwatchmen


----------



## Night Watchman

Yes

Roxy show up!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

Wildcat


----------



## Night Watchman

Nope

Roxy again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

Okay, Night this time


----------



## Night Watchman

Of Course.

Roxy again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here, but thinking about getting dinner

Night


----------



## Night Watchman

Yes

If Roxy is getting dinner I'll guess Wildcat.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fooled you!

Okay, last time....Night


----------



## Night Watchman

Yes

I'll try Dixie.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Kaoru


----------



## Kaoru

yup

Uh Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes (I think we're about the only ones still up here:


Kaoru


----------



## Night Watchman

Nope

Operatingnurse


----------



## RoxyBlue

No


Night Watchman - needs a few more posts to make full ho


----------



## DarkLore

No.

Mike?


----------



## Night Watchman

Not yet.

Roxy


----------



## Wildcat

Nope

Back to Night Watchman?


----------



## Night Watchman

Still here.

Wildcat.


----------



## Wildcat

Yes.

try 3 in a row. Night Watchman again?


----------



## Night Watchman

That's three.

Now 4...Wildcat.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, now me


Joiseygal


----------



## Wildcat

Nope.

Roxy?


----------



## Night Watchman

No

but now Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

Night


----------



## Night Watchman

It is I

Back to Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Present!


Night again


----------



## Night Watchman

Yes again.

Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

One more


Night


----------



## Night Watchman

you got it

Roxy again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now you can get some sleep, you old ho


Night


----------



## Night Watchman

True enough

I'll change it up so come on Wildcat.


----------



## RoxyBlue

He might be on another thread


Night


----------



## Night Watchman

Yes

Death Touch


----------



## debbie5

No- Nag Touch here..

Night again??


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope!

Spooky1?


----------



## Wildcat

Nope.

debbie5?


----------



## DarkLore

Nope.


Dixie


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not quite hitting the target, are we?


Draik


----------



## Night Watchman

Nope.

Wildcat.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nu-uh!


Johnny Thunder


----------



## Wildcat

Not this time.

Night Watchman?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Wildcat!


Night Watchman


----------



## Night Watchman

Yes

Wildcat


----------



## RoxyBlue

No

Johnny Thunder


----------



## Night Watchman

Nope

I'm staying with Wildcat


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not your best bet, was it?


Night


----------



## Night Watchman

Yes

I'm staying with it...Wildcat!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I had a cat once, so you're kinda close


Night


----------



## Night Watchman

Alright I've had enough of being stood up.

Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here!


Night Watchman


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Alas, not this time.

Roxy?


----------



## Night Watchman

No me.

Lady Nyxie


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Yes!

Night Watchman?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No


Lady Nyxie


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Sorry.

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Sorry"?


Lady Nyxie


----------



## Wildcat

Nope it's me.


Lady Nyxie now?


----------



## Night Watchman

Nope

fick209


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Perhaps Night Watchman will log back on


----------



## DarkLore

Nope.


Rocky?...Dr. Scott?


----------



## RoxyBlue

"toucha, toucha, toucha, touch...." oh, never mind


Wildcat


----------



## Lady Nyxie

So close, yet so far away.

Creepster?


----------



## Wildcat

Nope


Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Wildcat


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Nope.

The Archivist?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Noooooo


Lady Nyxie


----------



## Night Watchman

Nope

fick209


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Wildcat


----------



## Night Watchman

Nope

Roxy.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Not this time.

Night Watchman?


----------



## Night Watchman

Here I am

Lady Nyxie


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Correct you are.

Night Watchman again?


----------



## Night Watchman

Still here

Back to Lady Nyxie.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Absolutely.

Back at ya NW.


----------



## Night Watchman

To easy.

Lady Nyxie for an encore.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Yup.

Roxy?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope me

nyxie


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Sure thing.

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Lady Nyxie


----------



## Wildcat

Nope I'm back.

Now Lady Nyxie?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Here I am.

Wildcat?


----------



## Wildcat

Yes.


Roxy still here?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes I am


Wildcat


----------



## Wildcat

Yay

Lady Nyxie again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I take her place

Wildcat


----------



## Wildcat

Okay.

Back to you Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm on it!


Wildcat


----------



## Wildcat

Yes, but have to get off for 15 - 20 min but I'll be back.


Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Take a break, WC, we'll mind the post for you


Lady Nyxie


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Sure thing.

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep


Lady Nyxie


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Yup.

Roxy?


----------



## Wildcat

Nope.

Roxy now?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope
Debbie


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time


Spooky1


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Sorry, no.

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi!


Night Watchman


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I'm here now. 

Roxy


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope


roxy?


----------



## stick

Nope

The blood brothers


----------



## RoxyBlue

Naw


But perhaps Bloodshed will stop by now?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yes ma'am


spooky?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I may be sickie, but I am not ickie... or vice versa.

Bloodshed Brothers?


----------



## DarkLore

Nope. 

Roxy?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

No.

Spooky1?


----------



## Spooky1

Yes!!!!

Darklore?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Nope.

Spooky1?


----------



## Night Watchman

Nope

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Mr Chicken


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Not this time.

Creepster?


----------



## DarkLore

Nope. Dixie?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

me

good morning 
roxy?


----------



## DarkLore

Nope. 

Bloodshed again?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

wow yes sir and about 10 hours later haha


roxy?


----------



## debbie5

Noooooooooooo....

now Roxy?? oh- wait- shes in Ohio...


----------



## scareme

debbie?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope

creep?


----------



## DarkLore

Nope.

Bloodshed again....can I get it right twice in one page?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yes you can!

darklore?


----------



## Wildcat

Nope.

Draik?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

surprise!

RoxyB, step right up!


----------



## debbie5

(holding hand tightly over her mouth and answering in a falsetto)
Yeeeesss?? It's me all right!! 

Next is spooky1??


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope


debbie?


----------



## DarkLore

Nope.

Chicken?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope


dark lore?


----------



## The Archivist

No, Devil's Chariot?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time.

The Archivist


----------



## The Archivist

Bing, Bing, Bing!!!! We have a WINNER!!!! 

Of course to be fair, I'm always here. I got a cot set up in back.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Well, since Archie didn't guess anyone, I guess he's wrong....or is he correct?......

Debbie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Mr Chicken (since I see you're on line right now)


----------



## debbie5

Nope (jumping off the turnbuckle onto Roxy and pile-driving her. WHO WANTS THAT GOLD BUCKLE baaaaaaaaaaaadddddd?? WHOO- HOO! Tagging ChinaDoll & jumping out of ring....).

Now Roxy??


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope

roxy?


----------



## Ghostess

Nope... FE?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah.


Spooky1


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope 


spooky?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He might be napping


Nixie


----------



## debbie5

Nope..napping with spooky1...

Roxy??


----------



## The Creepster

No....
Pestilence?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now you're making up names


Night Watchman


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

no me


roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Spooky1


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope

roxy again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it!


Bloodshed


----------



## The Creepster

no
Roxy....after you guess right on movie trivia of course


----------



## The Pod

not yet......

Roxy next.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

The Pod


----------



## debbie5

No.

Creepster??


----------



## The Creepster

yup....squeaky clean too

Debbie


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time

The Pod


----------



## DarkLore

2 Days???? My gosh...where have yawl been?


Creepster?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Spooky1?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope


roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Debbie5


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, 

Roxy now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

As you wish,

Roxy again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here


The Creepster


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, me again.

Darklore?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Surprise!


The Pod


----------



## ededdeddy

No me

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi!

Spooky1


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope


roxy?


----------



## ededdeddy

no 


Bloodshed


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, he's above you


Spooky1


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Nope.

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

Let's go with Lady Nyxie for a return visit


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Correct!

Roxy again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

Lady Nyxie


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Yes. 

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

We are so good at this game

Lady Nyxie


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Yes. And, yes, we are.

Roxy?


----------



## ededdeddy

me

Bloodshed


----------



## RoxyBlue

No

Ed X 3


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Not this time.

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here!


Spooky1


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope


roxy?


----------



## fick209

nope, but I'll offer same guess

Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, just me a few posts late.

fick again!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, just me an hour late


Fick


----------



## fick209

yup

I think I see creepster lurking around


----------



## The Archivist

Just as weird, but no it's only me!


The mystic powers says that Roxie will be next up!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are amazing!


Spooky1


----------



## The Creepster

Nope just me

Now Roxy


----------



## DarkLore

Tis.


fick?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope

roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hello, boys


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Right you are

Roxy again


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, honey


Spooky1


----------



## fick209

nope, me

now spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe he is off line at the moment


Fick


----------



## fick209

yup - pretty tough game when only a handful of people online:googly:

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're right about that


Fick


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Not this time.

Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I'm back

Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep, I'm back


Spooky1


----------



## fick209

Nope, me

I'm going to guess that Spooky1 shows back up


----------



## Bloodhound

Fat chance!! Surprised ya!

Now it's roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wow, 22 hours ago - that was a good guess!


Kaoru


----------



## The Creepster

No..

Lady?


----------



## scareme

Some people have called me a lady.

Creepster?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Bloodhound?


----------



## Wildcat

Nope

back to Moon Dog?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time

Pyro?


----------



## fick209

nope it's me

back to Roxy?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope tis me

Now Spooky


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, 'tis Spooky1's mate


But maybe Spooky1 will stop in now.


----------



## The Creepster

Sorry...but I would mate with him...Damn that hat

Now Roxy


----------



## fick209

nope, me again

but now Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope it's me now and I think I'll leave my hat off for awhile. 

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Correct cutie!

Back at ya Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here for you


Spooky1


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope

creep?


----------



## Wildcat

Nope

Dixie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, just me.


Spooky1


----------



## debbie5

Spooky1 is at the water cooler.

Roxy again?


----------



## Spooky1

I'm back from the water cooler.

fick?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Debbie5


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope

roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


DeathTouch


----------



## fick209

Nope, me!

I think spooky1 is going to show up here next?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope

roxy?


----------



## fick209

sorry, wrong.

back to you bloodshed


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yup

flick?


----------



## ededdeddy

nope


Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here!

Ed X 3


----------



## ededdeddy

sure enough


Roxy again


----------



## Wildcat

nope

Roxy now?


----------



## ededdeddy

sorry 

Wildcat


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, me

Now Wildcat


----------



## Spooky1

Nope I'm back out of the lab.

fick?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time.

Now Fick


----------



## Wildcat

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## fick209

nope, not this time

Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Close


Fick


----------



## ededdeddy

me

Nyxie


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, it's her Big Ho sister


Ededdeddy


----------



## ededdeddy

yes

roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here!

Ed


----------



## ededdeddy

sure

Roxy Agian


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it


Ed (unless Fick jumps in)


----------



## ededdeddy

Me 

MAn we are good at this games

Roxy


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

me


roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

Bloodshed


----------



## fick209

I managed to find time to jump back in

back to Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Got it!

Fick


----------



## fick209

Absolutely

I'm thinking Creepster is going to show up soon?


----------



## morgan8586

Nope....


Roxy?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope bruddah me. 

Next is Morgan again.


----------



## debbie5

Nooooooooo...fick?


----------



## fick209

Why yes it is!

Back to Debbie5?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

How about back to Fick?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope it's me just wandering by.

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, babe


Joiseygal


----------



## fick209

nope, just me again

Is Spooky1 going to wander through again next?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think he's in the lab.


Fick


----------



## Joiseygal

Nope 

How about Roxy?


----------



## The Archivist

Nope, why does no one ever pick me? Poor Archie...

I think Haunti is around here somewhere...


----------



## Joiseygal

Nope...awww I'm sorry Archivist you got your guess wrong and no one picked ya. 

Ok everyone the one and only THE ARCHIVIST?????


----------



## The Creepster

Nope HA

Joisey? Or Alice


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope me.

Next is Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are so smart!


Spooky1


----------



## Wildcat

Nope... and isn't that cheating? "Hey hon post up in the who will post next thread"

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, and we've been known to do that if we happened to be on the phone together while posting Now our dirty secret is out.


Wildcat, come on back


----------



## fick209

nope, me sneaking in

How about spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Might be busy.


Spooky1 now?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope...its me and my magic puppet

Now Roxy....


----------



## The Archivist

uh-huh. Me. 

Hey someone go drag Zombie -F outta bed!! It's time for him to have some fun.


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's out shoveling snow.


Randyaz


----------



## scareme

Me

I thinking Roxy again, even though I know she's in church right now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Archdiocese excused us from church this morning due to bad weather, so I curled up on the couch with a mug of hot coffee and watched the televised Mass from Irondale, AL

Kaoru


----------



## The Archivist

Does Karou still exist? Haven't heard from K in a long time.
Anyway, I posted next...

I'll go next.

Duck, duck, duck, RBlue!!


----------



## DarkLore

....Goose.


Creep?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't think I am


Spooky1


----------



## fick209

nope, me

but Spooky1 will be next?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shall I call him?


Fick. come on back!


----------



## fick209

Yup, I usually do pop back in during lunch

Roxy again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it!


Fick


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Creepster


----------



## morbidmike

nope he's working on his Easter bunny dispaly


spooky1


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's working on dinner.


Night Watchman


----------



## scareme

nope

Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Yup...

Now Scareme...with non matching socks


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, me - and my socks match


Fick


----------



## fick209

why yes it is me

back to Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are correct!

Back to Fick


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope


now flick?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope.

The Creepster


----------



## fick209

sorry, me 

now Creepster


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's watching a cartoon


Fick


----------



## The Archivist

Nope, Me. The other constant site haunter. As bad as I am now, can you imagine how'd it be if I had my own internet connection? :devil:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Surprise! It's me! 

The Archivist will post next.
*


----------



## haunted canuck

sorry canadian comming through
roxy?


----------



## fick209

wrong, it is I

Roxy (in about an hour)?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now that's impressive - you know me too well


Spooky1


----------



## fick209

nope, me popping back in

How about Creepster next


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about me?


Fick


----------



## fick209

Correct you are

Now how about Creepster


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope

flick?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope...Give me a song-a
About a son-a gun that went and done her wrong-a.
But keep it clean-a,

Now Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, yes!

Fick


----------



## The Creepster

Awwww...nope

Haunti?


----------



## scareme

No

Creepster


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope.

Next is Morbius.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time.

Johnny Thunder


----------



## Johnny Thunder

True. Startling, but true. Scary, kids.

Next is Morbid Mike.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ha! Fooled you!

Johnny Thunder is still hanging around, yes?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Me again!

Roxy will post next.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, PG!


Pretty Ghoul again


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hey Roxy!! 

I have to do this. Roxy again!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Pretty Ghoul


----------



## PrettyGhoul

LOL yes, it is me again!!!! 

Roxy will post next.


----------



## scareme

No, it's me.

But I bet it will be you again, PrettyGhoul.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll bet not


Spooky1


----------



## Jack Reaper

Nope

Nixie


----------



## The Archivist

nope. I pick Gothic Candle.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Perhaps she's out shopping


Nixie


----------



## scareme

Me

Jack Reaper?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Fick


----------



## scareme

No

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

Scareme


----------



## scareme

Yeah!

Roxy again


----------



## The Creepster

Blah

Roxy


----------



## scareme

No
Spooklights?


----------



## The Creepster

No ...well ...no

Flick?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nuh-uh


But maybe Fick now?


----------



## The Creepster

No...tis me

Roxy?


----------



## fick209

nope, I finally popped in

now Roxy?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope...

Spooky1


----------



## RoxyBlue

No


Fick


----------



## The Creepster

Ahhh

Roxy


----------



## fick209

no

back to Creepster


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll sub for him


Fick


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

Flick...


----------



## DarkLore

Nope. Roxy?


----------



## scareme

No

DarkLore?


----------



## DarkLore

Yup.


Roxy?


----------



## scareme

No

But I'll try Roxy too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay!


Spooky1


----------



## The Creepster

Nay....

Roxy.....


----------



## scareme

no

Since I'm the only one on here tonight, Scareme.


----------



## scareme

Yeah! I was right.

Now I'll guess, Creepster.


----------



## scareme

Nope, still me.

Mr. Chicken?


----------



## scareme

Guess I'm still playing with myself.

How about DarkLore? (He's on here tonight)


----------



## DarkLore

tis I.


Roxy?


----------



## scareme

No, still me.

DarkLore again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, not around.


DeathTouch


----------



## The Creepster

scareme said:


> Guess I'm still playing with myself.


 All I can say is :googlygoogly:

Now Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Fick


----------



## nixie

No, sorry.

Mike?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Nixie again


----------



## nixie

Yep!

Roxy again?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope
Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here!


Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Yay

Nixie


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's off line


Creepster


----------



## fick209

no, me

now Creepster?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never know when he might be lurking


Fick


----------



## scareme

Scareme is lurking.

Morbid Mike?


----------



## morbidmike

well done


scareme again


----------



## The Archivist

nope, 

I vote Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Yup...
Spooky1


----------



## scareme

No

DarkLore?


----------



## Night Watchman

No

come back scareme.


----------



## scareme

I'm here!

Night Watchman


----------



## nixie

Nope

I'm guessing Night Watchman now...


----------



## Night Watchman

Yes

Spooky1


----------



## scareme

No 

Nixie


----------



## nixie

Yes!

Scareme again??


----------



## scareme

Yea!

Nixie?


----------



## Night Watchman

No

scareme


----------



## scareme

Yeah

Now, Nixie?


----------



## nixie

here!

Night Watchman?


----------



## Night Watchman

Here

Scareme again.


----------



## scareme

Yeah

Nixie again


----------



## DarkLore

Nope. Maybe next is Nixie.


----------



## The Creepster

nope
Scare


----------



## DarkLore

Nope. Creep.


----------



## fick209

nope

but back to you darklore


----------



## morbidmike

lights are on darklore ran away


Roxy blue


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning!


Spooky1


----------



## The Creepster

Nope


Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Creepster


----------



## morbidmike

nope this is Spooky1 where are my damn shark pants Roxy


Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, and yes


DarkLore


----------



## scareme

No

But I'll guess DarkLore too.


----------



## DarkLore

You both win a cookie.

Back to Roxy?


----------



## scareme

Nope, me again.

Creepster?


----------



## morbidmike

sorry I had to kill him by accident


Scareme


----------



## scareme

Oh well, as long as it was an accident.

M Mike?


----------



## morbidmike

yeah you win


scareme again


----------



## scareme

We're on a roll.

Mike?


----------



## morbidmike

keep rollin rollin rollin


Scareme


----------



## scareme

yes!

Wild guess, but Mikey?


----------



## morbidmike

do you have esp??


scareme


----------



## scareme

This is getting spooky, it's like we are reading each others minds, and I'm scared by what I see.

Mikey


----------



## DarkLore

[service interruption]

We pause to provide this service interruption in your gaming thread. We now return you to....

Mike.


----------



## scareme

No, me.

DarkLore.


----------



## fick209

No, it is I

Creepster?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Mr Chicken


----------



## morbidmike

sorry I accidently killed him too


spooky1 your up


----------



## scareme

No, I'm up.

Mr. Chicken?


----------



## morbidmike

told you he's dead


scareme


----------



## fick209

nope, just me investigating the accidental killings by mike

morbid mike next?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's dead and I buried him

Jack Reaper


----------



## morbidmike

I'm back and mad cause I'm dirty for some reason


Roxy your dead oh I mean next


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

Fick...wheres my cookies?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Morbid Mike ate them


The Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Yup Awww no fair

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Creepster again


----------



## morbidmike

no she's dead in a snow bank


creep


----------



## morbidmike

damn you roxy


roxy


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

Roxy


----------



## morbidmike

should have guessed creepster


creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Yup...
Scareme


----------



## morbidmike

nope she's dead too I'm on a 9 state killing spree


haunted byoue


----------



## The Creepster

Nop..
Scareme NOW


----------



## scareme

YEAH!

Creepster, back at ya.


----------



## The Creepster

Yay....so I get a crack at that tooth or what?

Scare again


----------



## scareme

Stupid me, I paid someone to do it.

Creep


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Scareme


----------



## scareme

Yes

Roxy again


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

Its me 

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi!


Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...

Spooky


----------



## Spooky1

Correct,

Creepster?


----------



## morbidmike

no he's dead again it's fun killing him


scareme


----------



## nixie

nope....

Roxy?


----------



## morbidmike

too early for her


Now Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

You know me too well


Spooky1 perhaps?


----------



## IMU

Nope, me! 

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


IMU again


----------



## IMU

Yep!

Spooky1?


----------



## scareme

No

Spooky?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope.


Fick


----------



## fick209

Right you are!

Roxy again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here for the moment


Fick


----------



## morbidmike

nope me


creepster


----------



## fick209

no, I returned

Now Creepster?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pretty sure the answer is "no"


Fick


----------



## morbidmike

roxy you kinda look like creepster with smaller breasts heheheheeh


fick


----------



## fick209

Correct

How about Creepster now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about not?


Fick


----------



## morbidmike

no its me the heart throbb!!!


roxy


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, but she's right here next to me. 

Creepster?


----------



## morbidmike

sorry to hear that


spooky1


----------



## The Creepster

Nope here I am my minions

Now Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are wise.


Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Yay

Roxy again


----------



## scareme

No me.

Creep?


----------



## IMU

Nope, Me! 

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Fick


----------



## fick209

Absolutely

Roxy again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here for you


Fick


----------



## The Creepster

Nope..and thanks

Roxy


----------



## fick209

nope, me goofing around during lunch

back to you creepster?


----------



## The Creepster

yes....

Ficky


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nopey


Creepster


----------



## IMU

No ... the crazy "Nekked" talkin IMU!!!!!!!

Roxy?


----------



## fick209

no, the fully clothed me

But now Roxy?


----------



## morbidmike

Roxy had to leave the country quickly


fick again


----------



## RoxyBlue

Back from my worldwide tour


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Yup, soon to go home so I can get into my shark pants. 

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi Honey!

Comfy Pants RULE!


The Creepster


----------



## Spooky1

Nope still me!

Roxy


----------



## The Creepster

Nope me the comfy 

Now....Fick


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time


How about Scareme?


----------



## nixie

Nope, it's me.

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Nixie again


----------



## nixie

Yes!

Roxy again??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Of course


Nixie


----------



## IMU

Nope, me ...

Roxy?


----------



## fick209

nope, she not here yet

But now Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here now!


Fick


----------



## IMU

No ... me me me me me and ME!

Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No no no no no!


Creepster


----------



## fick209

he's busy enjoying the cookies I finally sent to him this morning

But now Creepster?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He must stil be working on those cookies


Fick


----------



## fick209

Correct

Back to Roxy?


----------



## morbidmike

nope she is taking a dirt nap


spooky1


----------



## The Creepster

Nope I have returned....and your all required to join me

Roxy


----------



## scareme

Me

fick209?


----------



## fick209

How did you know I would make an unscheduled evening apperance...

I believe scareme will return next?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe she is gone for the night


Fick


----------



## IMU

Nope, Me!

Roxy?


----------



## fick209

she's never here at this hour

But now Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You guys have me all figured out


Fick


----------



## IMU

Nope!

Spooky?


----------



## fick209

nope, me

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Fick the Snake Girl


----------



## fick209

Yes, & I watched that UTube video which did not make me laugh until I cried..I kind of looked like this:  
Glad it was him and not me!

Roxy again?


----------



## morbidmike

nope


if it's not the creepster then don't post if it is creep then post away


----------



## RoxyBlue

I defy your rules and post anyway


Fick


----------



## IMU

Nope, ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Fick


----------



## IMU

Nope ... ME, MYSELF and I ... those three idiots!

Roxy?


----------



## nixie

Nope, it's me!

Roxy?


----------



## The Creepster

Haaaa....Shhhh its me

Now Spooky


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's not home yet


The Creepster


----------



## morbidmike

nope it's his partner in crime


IMU


----------



## The Creepster

Nope...

Roxy....


----------



## Unclecreepy

No.

Roxy.


----------



## nixie

nope.

unclecreepy?


----------



## scareme

Nope.

It's late, so noone will probably post til tomorrow. So Roxy.


----------



## morbidmike

hahaha foiled again


now Roxy


----------



## fick209

no, me

and I think IMU will arrive next


----------



## IMU

YEP

fick?


----------



## morbidmike

nope tis I


fick


----------



## IMU

No, me

Roxy?


----------



## morbidmike

she suffering from the hampster flu


IMU again


----------



## RoxyBlue

achoooo!


Fick


----------



## morbidmike

nope you should have known tis I


Imu


----------



## fick209

wrong, I'm back

Roxy?


----------



## The Creepster

NO...its me...

Fick...again...because you know I am right


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time


Fick


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, me!

fick


----------



## fick209

Correct

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Spooky1


----------



## IMU

Nope, Me!

Spooky?


----------



## fick209

no, I snuck back in

IMU again?


----------



## IMU

Sure!

fick???


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's out making cookies


Morbid Mike


----------



## IMU

Me ... not eating or lookin at another woman's cookies! 

Nixie?


----------



## fick209

nope, just me and my cookies

IMU?


----------



## IMU

Yep! ... nice cookies! LOL

fick?


----------



## fick209

nice to see you again

back to you IMU


----------



## IMU

Sure ... 

fick?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm going to break this up


IMU


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

Mike


----------



## morbidmike

good job!!!


death touch???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not so good a job

Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

no...

Morbid again


----------



## RoxyBlue

Doofy!


Creepster again, and don't deny it this time


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Doofy!
> 
> Creepster again, and don't deny it this time


LOL you beat me to it LOL

Roxy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No me. 

Roxy will post next.


----------



## fick209

wrong, tis I

but I think I see Roxy online now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I was about 15 hours ago, and am here now


DeathTouch


----------



## The Creepster

No...its me the bringer of happiness

Fick my cookie companion


----------



## The Archivist

Nope. Fick is sick with his/her cookie addiction.

I'm getting a vision of Candle...Gothic...something with a candle in it...oh, yeah Gothic Candle!!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope


roxy?


----------



## fick209

wrong, it's just me

but I have a feeling that the cookie monster creepster will be here soon


----------



## DarkLore

Nope it's me this time. 


Nixie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about "Roxy"?


IMU


----------



## Night Watchman

No it's Night.

Morbid Mike


----------



## fick209

Me again

But now Morbid Mike?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope... out of nowhere, it's me! 

Spooky1?


----------



## morbidmike

nope he's rotting in a ditch hehehe


post queen Roxy Blue


----------



## fick209

nope, not this early

Morbid Mike again?


----------



## IMU

Me :googly:

nixie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Johnny Thunder (just a wild guess)


----------



## IMU

Too WiLd ... sorry, thanks for playing!

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Spooky1


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, Creep!


Creepster again


----------



## fick209

nope, me

IMU?


----------



## IMU

Morning!

fick?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Spooky1


----------



## IMU

No, ME ME ME ...

Spooky?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Close


IMU


----------



## IMU

OK ... just because you're the Post-Ho GODDESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, you goofball


IMU


----------



## IMU

Make up your mind Roxy .... am I a loser or goofball ... I prefer ... Pirate! :xbones:

Roxy?


----------



## debbie5

No!

Imu!


----------



## fick209

nope, me

but back to you debbie5?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah.


Fick


----------



## fick209

correct

Roxy?


----------



## IMU

Nope, ME!

Roxy?

(time to hit the high seas .... later)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep


Now Fick


----------



## morbidmike

nope she's got her hand stuck in a toilet


creep your turn


----------



## DarkLore

Nope. Back to you Mike.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fooled you!


DarkLore


----------



## fick209

no

Mike?


----------



## The Archivist

Why is it that no one ever thinks of me? I'm here just as much as anyone else.

Anyway, enough of my whining. My incredible powers of prediction says... Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL


Archivist, just for fun


----------



## The Archivist

Yay!! Just for fun!! Yay!! 

Back to you Roxy. Lets see how many times we can do this before someone starts squawking.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Squawk!


Archivist


----------



## The Archivist

Roxy! Squawk! Squawk!


----------



## IMU

No, me ...

Archivist?


----------



## The Archivist

hehehe. I should be the "Phantom of the Forum". You never know when I'll show up.

IMU?


----------



## morbidmike

no

Zurgh


----------



## Zurgh

Yes!

Morbid Mike?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Fick


----------



## IMU

Not even close ... even after a whole barrel full of RUM! :googly:

fick?


----------



## morbidmike

nope she's fishing for brown trout


Roxy shall cometh


----------



## IMU

Nope ... 

fick?


----------



## fick209

Yes it is

IMU again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but someone was asking for me earlier


Fick


----------



## morbidmike

nope she's snakeing a drain with a rattler


IMU


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wow, and she hates snakes!


Morbid Mike


----------



## fick209

nope I'm back

Roxy?


----------



## IMU

Ahoy! Tis a drunken Pirate!

Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

No, but I'm a close personal friend of Roxy. 

fick?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, just someone close to you


Spooky1


----------



## morbidmike

no he has a bad infection in his typing hand


Zurgh


----------



## fick209

no, me

Morbid again?


----------



## morbidmike

good to see ya your right 


Fick again


----------



## Zurgh

Nope

Flick?


----------



## morbidmike

about time you showed up but your wrong


Zurgh


----------



## Zurgh

Yes, In and out all day..
Morbid Mike?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not usually


Fick


----------



## morbidmike

no me


Zurgh


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

Roxy


----------



## fick209

nope

Spooky?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nuh-uh



The Fickster


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

Roxy NOW


----------



## RoxyBlue

Impatient, aren't you?


Creepster, whenever it's convenient


----------



## The Creepster

NOW...te-heheheeh

Roxy again you saucy little number you!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, I'm here

The Creepster, in all his magnificence


----------



## The Creepster

Tis me...and I am blushing now

Roxy again...cause she loves to sing-a


----------



## The Archivist

Nope-a, its-a me-a.

I'da say-a its-a gonna be-a Creepster-a.


----------



## morbidmike

nope


spooky1


----------



## Zurgh

No and my connection today sucks!

Mr. morbid?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did someone call me?


Zurgh


----------



## Zurgh

Yep


RoxyBlue?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here!


Zurgh again


----------



## Zurgh

Could be...


RoxyBlue?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe so


Zurgh


----------



## fick209

Enough of zurgh.. it's me

Zurgh?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

Fick


----------



## fick209

tis, I

Creepster?


----------



## The Creepster

Yup....weeeeeee

Now Fick again


----------



## Zurgh

Fooled you!

Now Fick


----------



## fick209

it is

zurgh?


----------



## Zurgh

yes


Spookie?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, tis I...PrettyGhoul.

The person who will post next is Creepster.


----------



## fick209

wrong

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Spooky1


----------



## IMU

No!

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Fick


----------



## fick209

Of course

Roxy again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here!


Ms Fick again


----------



## Spooky1

I beat her to it. 

fick?


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's away.


Zurgh


----------



## fick209

no, I returned

Spooky?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Zurgh


----------



## Zurgh

Yes

RoxyBlue?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi!


Zurgh


----------



## Zurgh

Hello!

Fick?


----------



## fick209

correct

zurgh again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

How about Fick again?


----------



## The Creepster

NOpe...me...me ..ME

Roxy


----------



## fick209

How incorrect you are...I'm not that nice

Creepster?


----------



## The Creepster

Yup...only cause your following me

Fick....


----------



## fick209

yes...but not following you on purpose

creepster?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...I know its hard to resist

Fick


----------



## fick209

okay, yes

hummm, creepster again??


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...now I really like your skull pants by the way

Fick again


----------



## fick209

thanks, and good night....time for me to go

but, creepster again?


----------



## The Creepster

Yup....see you soon
not Fick
zurghhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


The Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...

Roxy now


----------



## RoxyBlue

Still here


Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Yep...amazing

Roxy...at least once more


----------



## RoxyBlue

At your service


Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Yes....
Now Spooky!


----------



## fick209

no, I return after a good nights sleep

Roxy?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

Roxy now


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I am!


Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Yay...

Roxy again


----------



## RoxyBlue

Present!

Perhaps The Creepster again?


----------



## The Creepster

I would say YES

Now Roxy....just have a feeling


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pretty safe call most of the time, isn't it?


Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...

Roxy...quit working get back here


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe Fick for a change?


----------



## The Creepster

No sorry...she split

Roxy for the lead


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I be

DarkLore


----------



## fick209

no, I'm quick jumping back in

Roxy?


----------



## The Creepster

No...
Fick


----------



## Zurgh

nope


roxy?


----------



## fick209

no

Morbid Mike?


----------



## The Creepster

No...

Easter Bunny?


----------



## fick209

umm...no

Creepster?


----------



## The Creepster

Yay....

Fick...your the Easter bunny to me


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry


Creepster


----------



## fick209

nope, me hopping on in 

now creepster?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Fick again?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope...tis me sorry ladies

Roxy


----------



## rottincorps

NOPE!........IM BACK!




THE Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...
Mike?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Definitely no


Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

How did you know

Roxy


----------



## Wildcat

Nope.

Roxy now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Wildcat


----------



## Wildcat

OOohhh it's like you're psychic. 

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wow!


Wildcat


----------



## Wildcat

You should stop. People are going to talk:tonguekin:

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Teehee!


Wildcat


----------



## The Creepster

nope

Rotton muppet


----------



## rottincorps

NOPE me


Roxy


----------



## Wildcat

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, guys!


Wildcat


----------



## Wildcat

Why yes.

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I am!


Wildcat


----------



## Wildcat

Yay. Last time for tonight.

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good night, WC!


Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Yup

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here!

Creepster (or is Wildcat still around)


----------



## The Creepster

Sorry its me...

Roxy


----------



## Night Watchman

Not now...

Creepster


----------



## Moon Dog

Not this time...

Night Watchman?


----------



## Night Watchman

Yes

Back to Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Moon Dog vollies back the Night Watchman


----------



## Night Watchman

And Night Watchman passes off to....

Zurgh


----------



## Moon Dog

Moon Dog for the steal

Zurgh, care to get in on this?


----------



## Night Watchman

Zurgh must have been benched

Moon Dog on the one timer.


----------



## Moon Dog

Touchdown Moon!

Nightie?


----------



## Night Watchman

Pick on the Goal Line with a lateral to...

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Two point conversion

Long bomb to Watchman


----------



## Night Watchman

It's good

Moon Dog kicking off


----------



## Moon Dog

It's an on side kick

It's picked up by, Watchman?


----------



## Night Watchman

With time running out the play is sent in by...

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Fakes left, runs right

Shovel pass to Nightie


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who's Nightie?


Moon Dog, bring it on home


----------



## Moon Dog

Playing the riff on the lead guitar we now have...

Roxy?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope

its me


moon dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Sure, I'll play bass

Bloodshed on drums?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about Roxy on violin?


Moon Dog on harpsichord


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

just jeromy on sax


roxy back on violin


----------



## fick209

sorry, but I have to step in on piano

next is wildcat on the drums?


----------



## Zurgh

Nope, Zurgh on Electric triangle (Bbbbzzz... OW!)

Ms. fick, on maracas?


----------



## fick209

Yes me attempting to play maracas which I dont' know how to do

zurgh?


----------



## Zurgh

Yes, unless I'm to slow.



Fick! in the library, with a shotgun?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope Moon Dog with a rope in the study

Fick209 in the hallway with a lead pipe?


----------



## Zurgh

Nope, Zurgh, with cat, on shoulders


Moon Dog, with a hydraulic harmonica, in the study?


----------



## Moon Dog

Hydraulic harmonica? :googly:

Zurgh with a cantankerous cow in the crawl space?


----------



## Zurgh

Yes, but not a cow, a cat.


Moon Dog Dissle, In the Hiso wif a pisso (I don't know!?!?)


----------



## Moon Dog

Pisso? Now that you mention it, I do have to use the bathroom 

Zurgh with candlestick in the hallway


----------



## Zurgh

Shh dont tell the Inspector...


Moondog! Livin' it up!


----------



## Moon Dog

Living large!

Zurgh with the twelve year old in the room


----------



## Zurgh

Yeh, But she should go to bed!


Moondog, with a redhead nearby


----------



## Moon Dog

My eleven year old had better be in bed (she's the blonde )

Zurgh who should probably be going to bed as well


----------



## Zurgh

Yes, Hell been so busy today, my dinner is probably rotting at the table, G'night



Moondog! See Ya!


----------



## Moon Dog

G'Night Zurgh!

Spooky1?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

Roxy now te-hehehe


----------



## Moon Dog

Guess again!

Spooky?


----------



## morbidmike

nope

moondog


----------



## Moon Dog

We have a match!

MM again?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I'm finally here.

Moon Dog?


----------



## The Creepster

Me...

Mike now


----------



## morbidmike

yep


creep again


----------



## Moon Dog

Not this time

Mike?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope

roxy?


----------



## The Creepster

Nah

Mike?


----------



## morbidmike

yeah buddy


fick


----------



## fick209

It is me

How about Mike again?


----------



## scareme

No

How about Mike now?


----------



## morbidmike

yes tis I 


now the famous violinist Lady Roxy Blue


----------



## IMU

Nope, tis I ... Pirate Boy!

Now maybe Roxy?


----------



## morbidmike

no pirate boy arg!!!

now a pirate yee bee posting


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't think so

Morbid Mike


----------



## morbidmike

yepper depper


we need spooky1 to come and play


----------



## Moon Dog

His mommy wouldn't let him come out to play

Back to Roxy


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

Roxy


----------



## DarkLore

Nope.

Mike?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

Dark


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No me.

Morbid Mike will post next.


----------



## morbidmike

well done ....good shot in the dark


Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Tis I!

Roxy?


----------



## morbidmike

kowabunga moon doggie


moon dog


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Johnny Thunder


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


The Creepsterino


----------



## The Creepster

Yay....

Roxy again


----------



## RoxyBlue

Still here


Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...

Roxy again one more again


----------



## RoxyBlue

One more, then I think I'll get some lunch


The Creep Man


----------



## The Creepster

Yay...yes time to go throw some Iron around

Sooooo

Roxy just for kicks


----------



## RoxyBlue

Stop kicking me!


Creepster


----------



## fick209

nope, just me with my beautiful PINK hair

Creepster


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, just me with my beautiful graying hair


Fick


----------



## fick209

yes it is

Roxy again?


----------



## morbidmike

no tis I


now the lovely Fick


----------



## fick209

yes it is me

How about mike again?


----------



## morbidmike

well done pinky


fick aka pinky


----------



## RoxyBlue

Surprise!


The new and improved Morbid Mike


----------



## morbidmike

yes tis I


fick she's out here some where


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's washing her hair

But perhaps she's done and ready to appear?


----------



## morbidmike

nope she's gone boo hoo hoo


Roxy the mistress of post


----------



## The Creepster

Nope...

Mike...so he can catch up


----------



## fick209

nope

creepster again?


----------



## The Creepster

Yup

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi!

Creepster


----------



## Spooky1

Nope it's me. 

Roxy?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope
sorry Spooky

Spooky now


----------



## morbidmike

no better than spooky1


zurgh


----------



## fick209

nope, me again

Mike?


----------



## morbidmike

I was gonna say you always go with your first intuition


fick209 again


----------



## fick209

I'm here

How about Morbid Mike again?


----------



## Moon Dog

Can't you get anything right? 

Fick209?


----------



## fick209

Yes, me...once in a great while I get something right

Moondog?


----------



## Zurgh

Yes, er no.


fick would be my guess.


----------



## fick209

correct...but last time for the night

since you are not floating away yet, zurgh?


----------



## DarkLore

nOPE.

Debbie?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

Roxy


----------



## scareme

no

Morbid?


----------



## Moon Dog

We're batting a thousand here...

Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

At least you're consistent


Fick


----------



## fick209

correct

I'll try Roxy again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

Fick


----------



## fick209

Absolutely

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I am!


Morbid Mike


----------



## fick209

I think his wife locked him in the basement

Zurgh?


----------



## Zurgh

Yes.


I'll guess Roxy?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

Mike


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah

The Creepster


----------



## scareme

No

Creep?


----------



## Moon Dog

Surprise!

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Moon Dog!


Moon Dog again


----------



## Moon Dog

We have a hacky!

Pass over to Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woo hoo!


Moon Dog


----------



## bats

momento my amore' my creople people


----------



## The Creepster

I am going to go with

good morning Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## tot13

just cause you got the last one right.

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


IMU


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, Me 

Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Yup....
Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Present!


Spooky1


----------



## morbidmike

nope just a hotter version of him


Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, the hat automatically makes him hotter than anyone else


Morbid Mike


----------



## morbidmike

hats are for girls I'm bald and proud and sexy too.....just kiddin I'm ugly


I say roxy but fick might be around.....hmmmmm


----------



## RoxyBlue

Right on the first guess, Captain Piccard


Morbid Mike again


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I'm back now (back off MM) 

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here, babe


Spooky1


----------



## morbidmike

nope not HIM


now spooky1


----------



## fick209

nope, I it finally got quiet at work 

Creepster?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's in hiding


Fick


----------



## The Creepster

I am out again....

Roxy


----------



## DarkLore

Me.


Mike?


----------



## morbidmike

well done dark one


darklore again


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, 'tis I!


Night Watchman


----------



## The Creepster

Nope tis me the destroyer of hope

Roxy?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Now Roxy?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope...

Roxy


----------



## Hauntiholik

I think she's MIA.

Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Yep...little sneek

Haunti


----------



## Hauntiholik

YES! YESSS! YESSSSS! YESSSSSSS! 
*I'll have what she's having*

Creepster


----------



## Dr Morbius

Nope! Just me.

Roxy


----------



## The Creepster

Nope...
Haunti again!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wrong-o!


Creepster


----------



## morbidmike

nope dope



creepers


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ha, wrong!


Creepster


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry, wrong number...

Roxy?


----------



## morbidmike

nope your wrong


creepster


----------



## The Creepster

yep

Roxy?


----------



## fick209

Nope

how about creepster?


----------



## DarkLore

Nope.

Mike?


----------



## morbidmike

nope what you got the hots for him

darklore


----------



## morbidmike

dammit


----------



## DarkLore

Yup...it's me.

What you talking about....I said Mike and you appeared. Eventually a blind squirrel catches a nut.


----------



## DarkLore

I'm like Nostrodamus now. Stand back 2012....hear me roar.

You're turn again Mike.


----------



## morbidmike

yep I do an accorn mmmmm tasty


darklore


----------



## morbidmike

dude your too fast


----------



## DarkLore

I'm BACK......

You're turn Mike.


----------



## morbidmike

yep Im back


now back to darklore


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fooled you all!


Fick


----------



## fick209

yup, it is

i'm going with Roxyblue again?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

nope.

GothicCandle?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No

but I think Fick may appear again


----------



## The Creepster

No its me really quick

Fick


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time

The Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Yep

Roxy?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Now Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay!


Moon Dog


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correctamundo!


Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Yes indeed

Roxy again


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Roxy?


----------



## fick209

no, I managed to return

but now Roxy?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

fick again?


----------



## fick209

you bet!

how about moon dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Sure enough

Fick


----------



## fick209

of course

moon dog again?


----------



## Moon Dog

Why not?

Fick?


----------



## fick209

You bettcha

Gonna go with Creepster now?


----------



## DarkLore

Nope..its me.

Your turn again MDog.


----------



## Moon Dog

Thanks DL!

Fick?


----------



## fick209

yes, but for the last time tonight

Gotta go with my favorite Creepster??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry


Fick


----------



## Moon Dog

Surprise!

Roxy?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope

moon dog?


----------



## fick209

Nope, just me

how about scareme?


----------



## DarkLore

Nope.


Debbie?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

DL again?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope.

Next is Haunti.


----------



## scareme

Sorry, again

Spooklights?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Why yes, it is I! 

Scareme?


----------



## The Creepster

No

Roxy?


----------



## scareme

no

Darklore?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, 'tis I!


Scareme again


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Now scareme?


----------



## scareme

YES!

Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Sho nuff!

Right back at cha scareme


----------



## scareme

Got ya

Moon Dog


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm his substitute poster


Spooky1


----------



## The Creepster

No

Now Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Come on back, Creepster!


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...

Roxy the greatest again?


----------



## scareme

She may be the greaest, but I'm the next poster

Roxy?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

Roxy now?


----------



## scareme

NO, ME

Creep?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm great and I'm here


Scareme


----------



## scareme

Yes!

Creep?


----------



## The Creepster

Yay....

Spooky?


----------



## morbidmike

nope


now spooky1


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

Roxy


----------



## morbidmike

nope 

Creepster


----------



## DarkLore

Nope. 


Scareme?


----------



## morbidmike

nope

Darklore again


----------



## DarkLore

Yup.

Your turn Mike.


----------



## morbidmike

I'm back


darklore


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

Roxy


----------



## DarkLore

Nope. I was a little tardy. Back to you...


Mike.


----------



## scareme

Nope, me

Darklore?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He must have gone home


The Creepster


----------



## Moon Dog

Hello!

DL?


----------



## morbidmike

nope


Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning!


The Creepster


----------



## morbidmike

nope


roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

Morbid Mike


----------



## morbidmike

dog gone mod's they can sneek up on ya


post ho


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmm, whoever could you mean?

Morbid Man (soon to be a 3X post ho)


----------



## morbidmike

yep he's a rockin the post's


I'd say fick but she's banned for 48 hr's never mess with the creepster so I'll say Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are wise


Morbid


----------



## morbidmike

yes it's funny fick is banned hahaha


roxy again


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's what comes of taking bets


Morbid


----------



## morbidmike

lol go vikings

roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Present!


Spooky1


----------



## Kaoru

nope

Roxy?


----------



## Dr Morbius

No one ever guesses me.....Waaaaa!

Morbid.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

threw ya all for a loop....ha!

Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wow, a guest visit from Stoll!

And you are correct, Mache Man


The Archivist


----------



## The Archivist

Right Here.


Seeing as how you've got the highest number of posts, I'd say Roxy!!


----------



## morbidmike

nope even better


scareme where ya at??


----------



## The Creepster

In church

Roxy?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

nope...twice in one day...geez...I'm going with......

Morbid Mike


----------



## fick209

Sorry, just me making my way back in

Creepster, are you next?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...but not for long


Fick


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


The Creepster


----------



## morbidmike

nope 


Roxy time


----------



## fick209

nope, my time

But now it is Roxy time?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No.

Next is FE.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Johnny Thunder


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Now Johnny, unless he went to that meeting


----------



## fick209

Me

Creepster next?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...
Hmmm Fick...cause she not confined no longer


----------



## RoxyBlue

Noooo


The Creepster, since he's never confined


----------



## Spooky1

I got here first 

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, honey


Spooky1


----------



## lewlew

Nope. I beat him to the honey...errrr sugar...errrrr nevermind.

morbid mike'l be next


----------



## ededdeddy

wrong

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL, lewlew)

Yes


Ed X 3


----------



## The Archivist

Nope, it is I. The OTHER Phantom of the Website!! 

Snort. I'm betting on Roxy again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Winnah!


The Archivist, just 'cause...


----------



## The Archivist

You're so sweet!!

Reporting from Dead Man's Curve, for Channel 7, this has been The Archivist. Now back to you in the studio, Roxy!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Am I on? Where's my microphone?


The Archivist


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

Spooky


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

It's all about me....

Creepster


----------



## fick209

No, I popped back in

Invisible Morbid Mike next?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about visible me?


The Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Yes....

Stolloween...come on do IT


----------



## RoxyBlue

His papier mache rats ran off with him


Fick


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Not even close.


I'll take the most random shot EVER and say...

Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, good to see you, Guy

Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

How'd you guess

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here


Spooky1


----------



## fick209

nope, I'm back

Roxy?


----------



## The Creepster

No

Fick


----------



## Spooky1

No, I seem to have missed my turn

Creepster?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No


Fick now?


----------



## The Creepster

No

Spooky


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's on the Nordic Track


Moon Dog


----------



## Kaoru

Who are you calling a dog? 

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, K!


Kaoru


----------



## Kaoru

ur so right!

Roxy


----------



## scareme

Nope

Kaoru?


----------



## DarkLore

Nope.

Zurgh


----------



## scareme

No

Darklore again?


----------



## Zurgh

No



now DarkLore


----------



## Moon Dog

No siree!

Zurgh?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Spooky1


----------



## The Creepster

Nope
Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

The Creepster again


----------



## The Creepster

Yeah...

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi


The Creepster, since he's here right now


----------



## rottincorps

Nope 


Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Rottin!


The Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Yes
Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woot!


Zurgh


----------



## rottincorps

No 




Roxy


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

Spooky


----------



## RoxyBlue

Close


The Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Yes..

Roxy?


----------



## scareme

Nope

Creep?


----------



## DarkLore

Nope. Zurgh?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not yet


DarkLore, come on back!


----------



## The Creepster

No

Stolloween


----------



## morbidmike

what he's not a normal patron


Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Morbid Mike


----------



## The Creepster

No

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


The Creepster


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No me again.

Roxy will post next.


----------



## morbidmike

no 


Roxy


----------



## fick209

nope, sorry

Creepster?


----------



## morbidmike

nope is I


fick


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's offline


The manly Morbid Mike


----------



## morbidmike

yeah!!!! you win a hug from the creepster


moon dog


----------



## The Archivist

Whose that? A hug from Creepster? Who'd want to be covered in cat hair?

I pick Sananeko.


----------



## fick209

wrong, just me

how about archivist again?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

The Archivist


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, 'tis I!


Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Ding, ding!

Roxy?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here!


Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Present!

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

At your command...well, not really


Moon Dog


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Sorry tis me withone of my pop ups


----------



## Zurgh

POOP! up


SS your up!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Think not.


The Creepster


----------



## morbidmike

nope he moved to haiti


moondog


----------



## Hauntiholik

try again

Mike again


----------



## randyaz

not hardly

Haunti


----------



## morbidmike

nope she's taking a bath


zurgh


----------



## scareme

no, I guess he is bathing too.

debbie5


----------



## The Creepster

No

Roxy...GOOD MORNING


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Spooky1?


----------



## morbidmike

morning .....but no


roxy the voilinist


----------



## Moon Dog

Morning... But no

Morbid Mike?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Morning! And no again


Fick


----------



## fick209

Good afternoon, and yes

Roxy again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I am!


Fick


----------



## DarkLore

And here I am.

Fick...your turn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll sub for her


The Creepster


----------



## DarkLore

Nope. Not allowed. 

Still waiting on Fick.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Keep on waiting


DarkLore


----------



## Spooky1

I beat Darklore to the post. 

fick?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I beat Fick to the post



Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

As you wish! (oops, time to head back to the lab)

Roxy again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bye!


The Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Yup

Roxy...with her all seeing EYE


----------



## DarkLore

Nope. DarkLore...beating her by a nose.

Where are you Fick?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope...
Haunti???


----------



## DarkLore

Nope. Still me. 

Fick....calling Fick.


----------



## morbidmike

she's snakeing a toilet


darklore


----------



## fick209

no roto-roots today, but I am back

how about darklore?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

How about Fick now?


----------



## fick209

yup, your are correct again

back to Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here for you!


Fick


----------



## DarkLore

Me first.

Now Fick.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope.

Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

You are correct

Fick next?


----------



## fick209

he must be stuck in the lab somewhere

Darklore still around?


----------



## fick209

spooky beat me to the post
but I'll stick with darklore next?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's run away


The Creepster might be about due to stop in


----------



## The Creepster

Yup..smarty pants

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...once more anyways

Roxy again


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ta da!


Let's mix it up and say...The Archivist!


----------



## The Creepster

Sorry to disappoint....

Roxy?


----------



## The Archivist

Nope, sorry I was slow. Researching parts for the prop challenge.

I will pick Bone Dancer.


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's out dancing


The Archivist, come on back!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Nope...just me

throwing it back to Roxy


----------



## morbidmike

no 


creep


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

me again....

Mike?


----------



## morbidmike

yes it is michigan people are super smart


stolloween


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

and michigan people that post next....

back to ya...Mike


----------



## DarkLore

Nope.

Roxy?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

sorry...

back in your court...Dark


----------



## fick209

Sorry but my court now

Darklore you there?


----------



## Spooky1

DL's not here, I am

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Evil Andrew


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes !


Ms Wicked ?


----------



## lewlew

Nope.

I'll say fick will be next.


----------



## fick209

Good call

Roxy next?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Another good call!


Spooky1


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


The Creepster


----------



## lewlew

Nope!

*static* Breaker...breaker 1-9. This ere's lewlew to RoxyBlue. C'mon back. *static*


----------



## RoxyBlue

*static**static* Yer breakin' up on me, good buddy*static* Over


Fick


----------



## fick209

yup, it is

I think Spooky1 will return shortly


----------



## RoxyBlue

Or not


The Archivist


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

not...me!

back to you Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it, Mr Mache!


Stoll again perhaps?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

good going....

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here!


Stoll


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Score....again


let's keep it rolling...Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wow, you're good at this!


Bone to Pick (since Stoll is off line)


----------



## Bone To Pick

Just to appease you. 

Morbid?


----------



## morbidmike

you cheated


bone to pick again


----------



## Bone To Pick

Ta Dah!!

I'm going out on a limb here......Spooky?


----------



## morbidmike

limb broke!!!!!


zurgh


----------



## Zurgh

Yes!


Mr. Mike?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No!


But perhaps Mike will make a comeback


----------



## morbidmike

here I am stop clapping


wildcat


----------



## The Archivist

nope. Okatu?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No

The Archivist


----------



## morbidmike

no he's reading

roxy again


----------



## fick209

just me,

but now Roxy again?


----------



## morbidmike

no she went off line


devils chariot


----------



## fick209

no me again

Morbid Mike?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time


Bone to Pick


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why, yes!


Spooky1


----------



## fick209

wrong this time

now Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wrong again


The Creepster


----------



## The Archivist

Sorry, he's out playing with his kitties.

Okatu


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry, he's out wiring something


The Archivist


----------



## fick209

Nope, he left

Roxy again?


----------



## morbidmike

nope shorty


lil fick again


----------



## RoxyBlue

I beat her to it!


Fick


----------



## morbidmike

nope

now fick


----------



## The Archivist

no, still here.


Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Morbid Mike


----------



## Spooky1

Don't you recognize me?

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, honey!


Spooky1


----------



## The Archivist

No fair playing hubby tag.

Devil's Chariot


----------



## fick209

haven't seen him

Morbid Mike, are you up next?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, he isn't


DarkLore


----------



## fick209

Nope, not this morning

Roxy next?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Morning, Fick!


Spooky1


----------



## fick209

Must be stuck in the snow

Creepster?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Must be stuck in the desert sand


Fick


----------



## Hauntiholik

you spelled haunti wrong 

Creepster


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wow, a guest appearance!

Haven't seen Creep all day


DarkLore


----------



## Spooky1

You'll be seeing a lot of me if we get 30" of snow.

fick?


----------



## Bone To Pick

No, just me. I'll leave now.

Creep?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Me on a Friday night....

Bone?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Back at you.

Ladies and gentlemen, another round of applause for........Stollo?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

hold the applause....

give it up for Bone To Pick


----------



## scareme

Nope, me

Boney?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I've been called that


Scareme


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

false

Scareme


----------



## DarkLore

Nope. it's me.

Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

Close, but I got to the computer first.

Roxy?


----------



## The Creepster

No
Roxy?


----------



## scareme

Everyone always mistakes me for Roxy. Better than being mistaken for Spooky, I guess.

Mike?


----------



## morbidmike

hey ....correct well done


one of the snow bird's Roxy


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

incorrect....

gonna say scareme


----------



## morbidmike

nope 


spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Scareme?


----------



## morbidmike

nope


creepster


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

no sir....

mike?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time


Perhaps Johnny Thunder


----------



## fick209

I decided I would show up instead

Where has Creepster been?


----------



## morbidmike

nope it's me


fick


----------



## fick209

you bet

Morbid Mike again?


----------



## morbidmike

yep after 11 hrs well done


darklore


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

nope...

Mike?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No


Hauntiholik


----------



## The Archivist

No

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


The Creepster


----------



## The Archivist

nope still here. (though not for long...)


Roxy again


----------



## fick209

nope, me checking in

Come on Archivist?


----------



## morbidmike

nope he's banned for life


scareme


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I'm not banned yet....

Roxy?


----------



## The Creepster

No

Roxy...now


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not quite "now", but here I am!


The Creepster


----------



## Spooky1

Nope I got to the computer!

fick?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope shes busy typing her pledge to me

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi!


The Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...

Spooky?


----------



## fick209

no, I return after completing my task of writing my pledge to you

Now spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, he's resting upstairs


The Archivist


----------



## The Creepster

No hes resting at the library 

Fick?


----------



## fick209

correct my hero

Creepster again?


----------



## The Creepster

Yup...amazing I could fit in here with the huge head you gave me

Fick again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

So sorry to disappoint you


Spooky1


----------



## fick209

nope

Roxy again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


The Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Yup sneaky Boss LADY

Roxy again..


----------



## RoxyBlue

Still here


The Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Once more then I gots to go throw some weight around

Roxy...oh Roxy....makes me want to sing-a:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, ya goofball!


The Creepster before throwing weights around


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I'm here now

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, honey!


Spooky1


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Sorry...not your honey....

let's try again...Spooky?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, not this time


Devil's Chariot


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

miss

Roxy?


----------



## The Creepster

No

Spooky


----------



## morbidmike

nope


now spooky1


----------



## fick209

sorry, wrong gender parts

I'm going to guess the all powerful, wonderful Creepster


----------



## scareme

No, it's the all powerful, wonderful scareme!

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


The Creepster


----------



## fick209

sorry, no

Roxy again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi!


DarkLore


----------



## morbidmike

nope


fick


----------



## fick209

You bet

morbid mike again??


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I came in from the cold

Creepster


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope, tis I...

Roxy?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Wrong...me

fick?


----------



## fick209

Yes, it is

Stolloween again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Morbid Mike


----------



## fick209

no,

but next will be Morbid Mike?


----------



## The Archivist

no, done with the flu. Hat in hand.

fick?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

Morning Roxy!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Nadda....

Roxy?


----------



## fick209

nope, not this time

Stolloween again?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

sure I'll play again...

fick?

now I'm off to actually work on a prop


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Hauntiholik


----------



## The Creepster

No shes busy doing something

Spooky?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's busy doing something also

The Creepster


----------



## The Archivist

Nope, just me and my stuffed up nose. I HATE being sick.

Gothic Candle?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No

But perhaps Gothic Candle now?


----------



## The Archivist

nope, still haunting the site. After being away for four days, its nice to be among similar types.


Roxy?


----------



## morbidmike

nope


creepster


----------



## RoxyBlue

nooooo


Morbid Mike


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## fick209

Nope,

Creepster?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

sorry,

fick?


----------



## fick209

correct you are

how about Creepster now?


----------



## The Creepster

Yup
Ficky...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nopey


Hauntiholik


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

not this time....

fick?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

Roxy...you?


----------



## fick209

sorry wrong,

Darklore will appear next?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

How about Ms. fick again


----------



## The Creepster

Nope..shes busy doing...ummm yeah

Roxy?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Not this time...

Giving Ms. Fick another go round


----------



## The Creepster

Yeah...woops I mean

SRoxy...morning


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here!


The Creepster


----------



## fick209

nope, he's in the middle of his workout

Back to Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Fick


----------



## The Creepster

shes plumbing away

Spooky


----------



## fick209

no, and I did no plumbing today bookwork instead

How about Creepster back again


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope, It was me

Next will be Howlin Mad Jack


----------



## The Creepster

No..tis me until I can't drink no more

Fick...you know you want to


----------



## fick209

I do... lets go

Creepster again


----------



## The Creepster

Yeah...its me...
again? Fick can you handle it?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope, it's me

Creepster?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Spooky1


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

nope,

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

sorry,


Roxy Blue?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Spooky1


----------



## fick209

No

now Spooky1


----------



## RoxyBlue

Close


Now Fick


----------



## fick209

correct

Roxy again


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

The Fickster


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

nope, the Stollster

how bout the RoxyBluester


----------



## morbidmike

nope


creepster


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nopester


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Yes!!!

Roxy!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Just me - 

Howlin Mad Jack ?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yup 

I'm going with Evil andrew


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes!

Come on back, howlin mad jack ?


----------



## fick209

Sorry, me instead

I'll guess Roxy next this morning


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are correct!


Johnny Thunder, just for kicks


----------



## The Creepster

You missed....

Spooky and his new wireless toy


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's at work and the toy is at home


The Creepster


----------



## fick209

not this time

Zurgh


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Lady Fick


----------



## The Creepster

No

Fick..now


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fick later


The Creepster, fresh from his workout


----------



## fick209

must still be on that workout

now Creepster


----------



## RoxyBlue

Must be a long workout for him


Fick


----------



## fick209

you are 100% correct

creepster can't stay away from forum this long, he will be next


----------



## RoxyBlue

He stayed away


Hauntiholik


----------



## fick209

nope,

Roxy again


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Fick


----------



## fick209

very good

how about Roxy once again


----------



## RoxyBlue

Works for me

How about Fick again?


----------



## fick209

Absolutely

But now, creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Yup....what a beautifully BRUTAL day

Fick


----------



## fick209

very good and sorry about your day

creepster again


----------



## The Creepster

Indeed
Oh no BRUTAL is a good thing....I got to go test out some new ammunition I hand loaded for my MK 23

Fick once again


----------



## fick209

Yes me again, and here I was worried thinking you had a bad day

Creepster 1 more time


----------



## The Creepster

No need to worry...just look under your bed...

Morning Roxy!


----------



## Spooky1

Good afternoon, but Roxy is out

Creepster


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good evening, but Creepster is out


Johnny Thunder


----------



## morbidmike

nope me

johnny thunder


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Sorry just me


fick?


----------



## Evil Andrew

nope me


back to you Jack


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time


Morbid Mike


----------



## morbidmike

why yes it is


roxy


----------



## fick209

sorry, just me stopping by

how about a wild guess of scareme next?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about a wild "no"?


Spooky1


----------



## Night Watchman

Nope

Johnny Thunder


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Fick


----------



## morbidmike

nope 


spooky


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's upstairs getting noodles ready for dinner


The Creepster


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope

roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, and good guess!


Fick


----------



## The Creepster

Nope...and thanks for the noodles

Roxy?


----------



## fick209

nope

Roxy now


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

Perhaps The Creepster will grace us with his presence


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Sorry

Fick


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Howlin Mad Jack again


----------



## Night Watchman

Nope

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


The Creepster


----------



## morbidmike

nope he's napping


roxy again


----------



## fick209

nope, she must be out doing something good in the world

I think The Creepster


----------



## Night Watchman

Nope

I'll go back to fick209


----------



## The Creepster

Nope...
Fick...smile


----------



## Night Watchman

Nope

Creepster


----------



## RoxyBlue

Beat him to it

Now The Creepster shall rise


----------



## lewlew

Nope. Surprise!

Roxy back.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, lewlew!


Lewlew again


----------



## lewlew

RoxyBlue said:


> Hi, lewlew!
> 
> Lewlew again


Nope, just real happy.

Hi! back to you Roxy


----------



## The Creepster

No...

Roxy


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, just her spouse

Roxy now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Morbid Mike


----------



## The Creepster

No...just his spouse..

Fick?


----------



## fick209

Correct!

Umm, Creepster again


----------



## Spooky1

Only if he's possessing me.

fick?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only I can possess you And I'm not Fick


I think Zurgh is lurking nearby


----------



## Zurgh

Not lurking quietly enough, ya heard me...


I'll say RoxyB


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well done!


Fick


----------



## fick209

Yup

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


DarkLore


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Sadly, no.

Roxy?


----------



## morbidmike

nope

now roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep


Morbid Mike, the Bass Pro Model


----------



## morbidmike

yes well done


spooky you out there


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

possibly but I'm here now,

Mike?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I have a brother Mike, but he's not here.


Zurgh


----------



## morbidmike

no he's currently swaddeling cat's hahaha


Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning!


Fick


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

fick


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope again


The Creepster and his gorgeous cats


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

No cute felines here.....

Johnny Thunder


----------



## fick209

no, I am not the great JT

maybe now Johnny Thunder


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope, just me

Back to you Fick ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, she's offline for the moment


DarkLore


----------



## fick209

1 day later, nope not DarkLore

How about Stolloween


----------



## Spooky1

No, I hope you don't mind if I win.

fick?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


How about Morbid Mike?


----------



## fick209

Nope,

Roxy next


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here!


Howlin Mad Jack next


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yup!!

Fick?


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's not here.


Howlin Mad again


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yup again! 


Back at ya Roxy


----------



## fick209

I returned

howling mad jack


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Zurgh


----------



## Zurgh

Yes!


RoxyB?


----------



## rottincorps

NO......It's ME!



Zurgh


----------



## RoxyBlue

A surprise visitor!


Rottincorps


----------



## GrimAftermath

Nope!



How about Johnny Thunder.


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

Roxy


----------



## Joiseygal

Creepster you are incorrect! 

Roxy?


----------



## The Creepster

No...and how dare you...the beatings will now continue

Joisey assume the position


----------



## RoxyBlue

She ran away laughing


The Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...for now anyways...

Roxy...your too sweet and innocent... so no beatings for you


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

beat Roxy to the win....

Joiseygal


----------



## Spooky1

Joisey is AWOL, so I win

Joisey now?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. It's Goblin

Creepster?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Fick


----------



## fick209

Correct

I'll take a wild guess and say Roxy next


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are wise beyond your years


Fick


----------



## Goblin

Nope. It's Goblin

Roxy Blue?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope, just me.

Next is Haunti.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Next is not Haunti


Fick


----------



## fick209

Holy ****, 12 hrs later you are correct

I have to go with Mr. Morbid Mike next


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, no, don't go with him, he's too tall for you


The Creepster


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Me again

Johnny Thunder?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No


How about Bone to Pick?


----------



## bourno

nope, betcha didn't see me coming

How about Rottincorps


----------



## Bone To Pick

Wrong. Suddenly out of nowhere, here I am instead.

Creepster?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

And so am I.....

Morbid Mike


----------



## morbidmike

yes well done

stoll


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Goblin

Roxy Blue?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good job, Goblin!


The Creepster


----------



## morbidmike

nope 

now the creepster


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Sorry


How about Joisey?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope...

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi!


DarkLore


----------



## morbidmike

nope havent seen him in awhile


zurgh


----------



## Spooky1

Incorrect

Creepster?


----------



## The Creepster

Yup

Roxy?


----------



## DarkLore

Nope.

Allen?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Goblin

Darklore?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time


The Creepster, back from his morning run


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope sorry...


How about Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Morbid Mike


----------



## morbidmike

wow good guess


now goblin


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not so good guess


Morbid Mike


----------



## morbidmike

yepper's


fick dont let me down


----------



## RoxyBlue

Guess she let you down


Zurgh


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope


Darklore?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

Spooky


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope Just me 

Next is Creepster


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Me again

Evil Queen?


----------



## morbidmike

nope


morning Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, Mike!


Fick


----------



## The Creepster

Nope...shes busy doing my biding

Roxy?


----------



## fick209

Nope, me taking a much needed break

Now Roxy


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

Fick...the slacker


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ha!


Now Fick


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

Roxy HA


----------



## fick209

HA...not even close...I'm not even close to being that nice

okay, Creepster back to you


----------



## The Creepster

Yay......

Fick?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Dark Star?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who?


Spooky1


----------



## The Creepster

Why yes...No seriously its me

Fick? just don't stand too close..unless you have showered


----------



## fick209

I showered after I was at the gym this morning

Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...

Fick again...you smell lovely


----------



## fick209

I smell better than I did at 5 AM

Creepster, whose perfect in every way


----------



## The Creepster

LOL thats a good one...a perfect DUCK head

Fick again....


----------



## morbidmike

oh like nope heheheheh
you guys are wierd


darklore


----------



## RoxyBlue

My eyes are dark - is that close enough?


Morbid Mike


----------



## morbidmike

yes tee hee hee
I'm giddy like creep and fick hehehehehe

roxy again


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope sorry...


Now Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi!


Howlin Mad


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yup!!


How about back to you Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Goblin

Roxy now?


----------



## morbidmike

nope me


morning roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, and good morning to you!


Fick


----------



## The Creepster

Nope....

Roxy...


----------



## debbie5

NO!

Imu??


----------



## The Creepster

Nope....

Roxy now....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Yay...Hi Roxy

Roxy again...cause shes Aces


----------



## RoxyBlue

That was a good guess


Haunted Canuck


----------



## The Creepster

Close....

Roxy once again


----------



## morbidmike

nope


spooky1 r u out there?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Apparently not...


Creepster?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

it would be me....

howlin mad.....?


----------



## fick209

Not quite

Morbid Mike?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. It's me, Goblin!

Morbid Mike now?


----------



## morbidmike

yes in deed


morning Roxy!!!


----------



## Wildcat

Good morning, and I asked you to stop calling me Roxy

Okay Roxy now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, hello, boys!

Fick


----------



## Evil Andrew

It is me now, but next is Fick


----------



## fick209

Very good

Evil Andrew again


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

Easter Bunny..Bwack Bwack


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Goblin here
Evil Queen?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not usually


The Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Yes....

Stolloween


----------



## RoxyBlue

No


Howlin Mad Jack


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yup!!


Morbid Mike


----------



## The Creepster

No

Haunti


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Sorry but no...


Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good call!


Morbid Mike


----------



## The Archivist

Nope. 

Gothic Candle.


----------



## DarkLore

Nope.

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Goblin

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Is Fick up yet?


----------



## Evil Andrew

just me

fick will be next


----------



## The Creepster

Nope...

Roxy?


----------



## Zurgh

Nope


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Yep

Zurgh?


----------



## Zurgh

Uncanny!


I'll go with Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Still here

Uhhhhhh.....Zurgh?


----------



## Zurgh

You have to be psychic!



Lemmie see..... I'd say... Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You have chosen wisely

I'll say Zurgh for the block


----------



## Zurgh

You have mighty magics at your disposal! I'm off to bed. G'night!



My last guess will be Goblin!


----------



## Goblin

Goodnight Zurgh. It was fun

Roxy next?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope...


Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm too predictable


Zurgh


----------



## Zurgh

Why, yes!



RoxyB?


----------



## Wildcat

Nope.

Roxy now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Debbie5


----------



## fick209

no

Roxy next


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are correct


Morbid Mike


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope (but nice try!)


Fick?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think she went home


Morbid Mike


----------



## Howlinmadjack

nope sorry


now Roxy


----------



## Zurgh

No.



Mr. Howlin Mad Jack?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Sorry to disappoint....

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wow, you're good at this!


Zurgh


----------



## Zurgh

Amazing!



morbid mike


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Zurgh again?


----------



## Zurgh

Another psychic!



my magic 8 ball said RoxyB.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Sorry...


Zurgh?


----------



## Zurgh

Am I becoming predictable?



Howlin mad jack, I presume?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

You presume right!


let's see, Zurgh again.


----------



## Zurgh

Why, Yes!



Hmmm, howlin mad jack, perhaps?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Guessed right,you have a knack for this.


Zurgh one more time.


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

Morning Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Do I look like Roxy? lol

Roxy now?


----------



## Wildcat

Not yet.

How about Roxy now?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope


how about goblin?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe I need to show up earlier


Howlin Mad Jack


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yep, We were all on pins and needles to see when you'd show up!!


Roxy again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, you slay me


Howlin Mad again


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Right again


Roxy one more time?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Of course


Howlin Mad Jack in all his glory


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Lol... All my glory...


Let's see, how about say, oh I don't know... Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope I beat her to the post

Mad Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yep!!


Back at'cha Spooky


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Nope...

Fick?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nuh-uh

But maybe Fick now?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope


Roxy?


----------



## morbidmike

nope 


creepster


----------



## RoxyBlue

Haven't seen him here today.


Stolloween


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

So right you are...

back at ya, Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, Stoll!


Howlin Mad Jack


----------



## The Archivist

uh-huh. 

I pick the Blue Chick Group! (Roxy)


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

nope...you picked poorly...no Blue Chicks around...

I'll toss it back to you...Archivist?


----------



## The Archivist

Yep.

Back to Stolloween


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I'll bite...<chomp>

Archivist?


----------



## debbie5

No- he's eating a yoghurt.

Stoll?


----------



## Zurgh

I'm not the master of mache.



Goblin?


----------



## The Creepster

Nah.....

Morning Roxy...Attempt #2


----------



## Goblin

You haven't chosen wisely

Roxy now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You choose...wisely


Fick


----------



## The Creepster

No...

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi!


The Creepster with his gold chains


----------



## The Creepster

Yay.... I thnik I will not wear a shirt today

Roxy? again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sure


The shirtless, gold chained Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

I am flexing my Lats and Traps FOR YOU Roxy...WOOOF!!!!!!!!

Roxy...cause she can't look away:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am averting my eyes as we speak


The Creepster because he has nothing better to do with his time


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...well seeing another brilliant accident a t-bone this time..in front of my house....hey I need to post that in happiness 

Roxy again


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here!


Stolloween


----------



## debbie5

It's too late for him. He's in his crypt sleeping!

*I* ..howevah....have 

I N S O M N I A !! and shall therefore be next!


----------



## debbie5

If Creep looks so good, why can't we have a pic of him IRL? WHY!!??
(wiping Pavlovian spittle off of corner of mouth..Google Pavlov's dog if needed)


----------



## Zurgh

I know of the INSOMNIA beast all too well...



Hmm, debbie5?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Goblin

Zurgh?


----------



## Zurgh

Yep!


I'll try RoxyB


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I am!

Zurgh is still lurking


----------



## Zurgh

Darn you & your X-ray Mod-o-vision!


RoxyB?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, but close

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, honey!


Spooky1


----------



## morbidmike

nope honey 


I call for creepster


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, and no


Morbid Mike, the soon-to-be-computer-literate


----------



## morbidmike

yes tis I that posteth



Roxy Blue back to you


----------



## The Archivist

No sorry, Roxy had to go walk the dogs.

Back to Mike


----------



## Zurgh

Nope.



RoxyB, perhaps?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope Howlin...


How about Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You have chosen wisely

Howling Mad Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yep!! Again, you have a disturbing knack for this!


I'll go with, Roxy?


----------



## fick209

nope, it's me

Zurgh will be next


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wrong-o!


The Creepster


----------



## Moon Dog

Guess again! 

Spooky1?


----------



## morbidmike

no he's tired and went to bed



moon dog again


----------



## Moon Dog

Sure, what the heck?

MM, ball is in your court.


----------



## morbidmike

field goal


moon dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Present

MM once again?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope, how about HMJ!!


Let's go with Zurgh.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah


How about Evil Andrew?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Dang ! You really are psychic !

You (Roxy) will be next !


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are wise and observant


Evil Andrew


----------



## Hauntiholik

Nope. Just me.

Mike now?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Surprise!!!

Roxy


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope, just me.


Moon Dog?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's on the phone


Fick


----------



## fick209

Absolutely correct

How about Roxy again


----------



## RoxyBlue

Glad to oblige


Fick


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nuh uh


How about Morbid Mike?


----------



## fick209

Nope, he must be in his labor-a-tory

Zurgh


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, it tis I!

Roxy next


----------



## RoxyBlue

(blowing kisses:kisskin


Moon Dog


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope, me !
Next is Roxy B


----------



## Goblin

Wrongo

Now Roxy


----------



## fick209

Not this time,

but now I have a hunch, RoxyBlue


----------



## Zurgh

Nope, I'm back!



howlin mad jack?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ha!


Zurgh


----------



## Zurgh

You rang?



Hm, fick, perchance?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope just the angry wolf


Back at ya Zurgh


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, just the happy dogs


Howlin Mad Jack


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

Mr. Peanut


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nuh uh


Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

The Cranky Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...you have no idea

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here!


Fick


----------



## The Archivist

sorry. 

Haunti?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Zurgh


----------



## Zurgh

In my tunic, even! (No peaking! Kinda looks like a Mu-Mu!)



RoxyB?


----------



## The Creepster

No

Beef Jerky?


----------



## morbidmike

who the hell is beef jerkey


Zurgh


----------



## Spooky1

Maybe Creepster was placing a take out order. 

Roxy?


----------



## morbidmike

no silly


now Roxy Blue


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay!


Morbid Mike


----------



## Goblin

Nope


Roxy?


----------



## morbidmike

nope rember I'm usually first in the morning then roxy


morning Roxy


----------



## fick209

not this morning

so now I'll say Roxy next


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are correct!


Zurgh


----------



## Zurgh

Yup



fick


----------



## morbidmike

nope she's banned for posting outta turn


zurgh again


----------



## Zurgh

No, er.. wait... what?



Mr. mm


----------



## fick209

nope, he's busy spreading rumors

Zurgh


----------



## Zurgh

yup!



I'll guess fick


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


I'll guess Zurgh


----------



## The Creepster

Nope....Silly

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Morbid Mike


----------



## Bone To Pick

Nope. Obviously I've been away too long.

Roxy again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I shoulda known


Bone to Pick, welcome back


----------



## Bone To Pick

Thanks, Roxy!

Roxy?.......Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here, here!

Bone to Pick


----------



## The Creepster

Nope...hes busy writing bad puns

Haunti
for a change


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nah


Wyatt Furr?


----------



## Zurgh

Nope!



LazerSmurf81


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Zurgh?


----------



## fick209

Not this morning

Roxy in about an hour from now


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wow, I'm impressed!


Johnny Thunder


----------



## The Creepster

Sorry..

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

The Creepster


----------



## Zurgh

No



Fabfunbot12


----------



## The Creepster

No 

Roxy ? again


----------



## fick209

Not this time

How about Zurgh next?


----------



## Zurgh

Yup!



fick?


----------



## fick209

Correct

Back to Zurgh


----------



## Zurgh

Why, yes!



fick, again, for 50₧?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

ERRRR wrong answer Bob!!


How about Morbid Mike?


----------



## morbidmike

well done sir


HMJ for the win


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Jackpot!!!


Back at ya, Mike for the bonus round!


----------



## morbidmike

cha ching Yatzee!!!


HMJ for the ultimate bonus round


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Winner!! 


Morbid Mike for the $50,000 pyramid!!


----------



## Zurgh

Errr, Wrong! you lose!



Hmmm.... I lose too! Voltmouse33?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Goblin

Roxy?


----------



## The Creepster

No

Roxy now


----------



## Hauntiholik

Sorry. You'll have to settle for me.

Mike next.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry, you'll have to settle for me


The Creepster


----------



## Hauntiholik

I think he's bench pressing a cat.

Roxy again.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Roxy is not available to take your call, but please leave a message and she'll get back to you as soon as possible.

Roxy now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You guys are cracking me up - "bench pressing a cat" - LOL!


Bone to Pick


----------



## Bone To Pick

Busted.

Roxy again.


----------



## Hauntiholik

She's getting a massage from the pool boy.

Bone?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope, he's currently reading catscans.


Morbid Mike?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's out plotting death & destruction:googly:

Hauntiholik (and where's that pool boy you were talking about?)


----------



## Hauntiholik

Tis I!!!!!!

The pool boy is out shoveling snow off of the hot tub cover.

Roxy again


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woot!


Hauntiholik


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Sorry just me...


Haunti?


----------



## RoxyBlue

She beating the pool boy with a shovel for scratching the hot tub cover

Howlin Mad Jack


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yes!!!


Roxy again?


----------



## Hauntiholik

It was Roxy's turn with the shovel.

Howlin Mad Jack


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Back again!!


Haunti one more time?


----------



## Hauntiholik

One more time.

hmj?


----------



## morbidmike

holy crap Hauti on the games !!!!! is the sun in line with saturn??

but no


Zurgh


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope, tis' I

Spooky1?


----------



## The Creepster

No

Nuclear Winter?


----------



## Zurgh

Yup!



Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Correct!

Zurgh?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


The Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

YAY.....









Ummmm Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why, yes


DarkLore


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Sorry


Zurgh?


----------



## Zurgh

yesiree♪♫♪



Mr. howlin mad jack, perhaps?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

That's right!!


Zurgh again?


----------



## Zurgh

Your good at this!



howlin mad jack, again?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Hey, why not?


Zurgh one more time. Stop the cycle I'm getting dizzy!


----------



## Zurgh

OK, just this once...



Hm, How bout' Archi, then?


----------



## The Archivist

Here. 

Back to Zurgh.


----------



## Zurgh

Yup



Archi for 20₧


----------



## The Archivist

I get 20 pts!!

Zurgh for 40.


----------



## Zurgh

perhaps...



Archi for 982₧, the mache sofa, the pot of sprinkles & a free spin?


----------



## The Archivist

I win!!! 

Zurgh for a hot date with the chick of his choice, keys to a swanky car and a gift certificate for dinner for two at McDonalds.


----------



## Zurgh

Yeah, but can I chose door #2 with the fire breathing mecha, dinner for 2 at Chunky's Chili, & a free cat wash?


Archi for game, set, match?


----------



## The Archivist

Done.

Now how about the wonderful, mysterious Gothic Candle?


----------



## The Creepster

No...

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Now Roxy?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope, Roxy is busy washing her socks.


Johnny Thunder?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, he's busy looking for his socks


Hauntiholik


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope, its just me

Next is Goblin


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nuh uh


Roxi?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, but she is sitting right next to me. 

Mad jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yup!!


Spooky?


----------



## The Creepster

Nah...

Mike?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope, surprise it's me!

Creepster?


----------



## The Creepster

Great....just when I was having a peaceful night

Evil....


----------



## Evil Queen

Can't let you have all the fun to yourself.

Creepster?


----------



## The Creepster

Better watch out...theres a bees nest

Evil...


----------



## Evil Queen

And I have a stick.

Creepster?


----------



## The Creepster

I bet mines bigger.....:googly:

Evil...


----------



## Evil Queen

hahahaha

Creepster?


----------



## The Creepster

Your good....for being a girl

Evil...


----------



## Evil Queen

I've been at it for a looooong time.

Creepster?


----------



## The Creepster

The girl part? LOL Glad to hear it

Evil...the Queen


----------



## Evil Queen

Hahaha, well that and playing forum games.

Creepster, The


----------



## The Creepster

I bet your good at playing games...

Evil...


----------



## Evil Queen

I do pretty good.

Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Well keep at it...

Evil...once more


----------



## Evil Queen

Yeppers

Creepster


----------



## scareme

Nope
Creepy?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope he's busy trying to distract me.

Creepster?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Zurgh

Nope



Good morning RoxyB!


----------



## fick209

She's not here yet

Now Roxy


----------



## The Creepster

Nope.

Mike


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


The Creepster


----------



## Zurgh

No



fick


----------



## fick209

Correct

I'll try Zurgh again


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Fick


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Zurgh


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Now Zurgh?


----------



## Zurgh

Sure



RoxyB


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Zurgh?


----------



## Zurgh

yep!



Goblin™, perhaps?


----------



## Goblin

You have chosen wisely

Zurgh?


----------



## Zurgh

Could be..



Goblin©, again?


----------



## Goblin

Yep

Zurgh?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No

Bone to Pick


----------



## Bone To Pick

No fair peeking!

Back to you, Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Intercepted by Goblin

Bone to pick?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Intercepted by me!


Bone to Pick


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Evil Queen

Intercepted again!

Bone To Pick?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Hey Roxy.....You out there?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Nah, she's busy working on a plan for her next 25,000 posts.

Evil Queen?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Me again

Bone to pick?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope just me.

Next is Haunti.


----------



## Goblin

Nope. It's me again

The Creepster?


----------



## The Creepster

YES...because I am everywhere 

Now lemon scented ..Evil


----------



## Evil Andrew

Evil ......Andrew ? 

Next is Zurgh


----------



## Zurgh

Could be



More.. Evil...


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Evil yes, but not the one your looking for.


Goblin?


----------



## The Creepster

No...

Evil Lemon scented Andrew


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why yes !

Back to you , Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...

I should make sure you like lemon before I said that

Evil A again


----------



## Howlinmadjack

nope...


Goblin?


----------



## The Creepster

Nooooo

Evil Queen...and her shoes


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nuh uh...


Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Yes....
and Howlin down on the A1A


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yup...and close to A1A


Creepster again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, guys!


Howlin Mad


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yesss!! 


How you doing Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Not Roxy....Goblin

Roxy?


----------



## scareme

nope

creepster?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Goblin

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning!


Fick


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope, but good morning, Roxy!


Roxy again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Goblin


----------



## Goblin

You got me you lucky devil!

Foxy Roxy next?


----------



## fick209

Not this time

I say Creepster next


----------



## Goblin

Wrong as wrong can be

Howling Mad Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yup!!!


Goblin this time.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fooled ya!


Bone to Pick


----------



## Howlinmadjack

No, I have no bone to pick.


Goblin one more time?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe later


Howlin Mad Jack


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yup!!


Think I'll go with ....Roxy?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Awww, too bad but thanks for playing!

Roxy now?


----------



## scareme

nope

Bone To Pick


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Scareme


----------



## The Archivist

Wow, everyone is way off today!

The Queen of the Fun & Games space - Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

We have a winnah!


Bone to Pick, where are you?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Not here...


Creepster?


----------



## The Archivist

He's off drooling over pictures of his maid.

Bone to Pick?


----------



## Bone To Pick

In person, via my post.

h m j?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yup!!


Archivist?


----------



## The Archivist

Here.

Problem with the public libraries is that they're not open long enough to satisfy my reading habits. Nor will they let me into some of the more special categories (the ones that require special gloves and sealed environments).

Back to you Jack!


----------



## Goblin

Jack's been unavoidably restrained

Roxy?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope, but nice try!!


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You have chosen wisely

Howling Mad Jack?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You have chosen not so wisely


Fick


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Me again

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Bone to Pick


----------



## Bone To Pick

We're on a winning streak!

goblin?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oops!


Johnny Thunder


----------



## scareme

sorry

Back to you Roxy.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I'm taller.

Roxy again


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you?


The Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Yup 

Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Haunti?


----------



## Hauntiholik

In the flesh!

Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Where? lol wow you look a lot like Lord Humongous 

Haunti?


----------



## The Archivist

sorry. 

Queen Roxy?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Bzzzzzzzzt.

TA?


----------



## The Creepster

Nah....just me sorry to disappoint

Haunti


----------



## The Archivist

yip.

Back to Haunti.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Wrapped up in a bow!

Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Ummm...umm...ba ba ba baa

Haunti


----------



## Hauntiholik

did you see a sheep go by?

Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

No...a big BOW

Haunti....


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope just me.

Creepster?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...

Evil in her comfy PAM ware


----------



## Evil Queen

Hahaha

Creepster and his body guard?


----------



## The Creepster

No ...my check bounced

Evil...cause she likes it


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep

Creepster and his rubber check?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

nope


creepster now?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yep that's me!!


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Still here

Jack again?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

In the flesh...kinda


Goblin again?


----------



## Goblin

You got me you lucky devil

Jack again?


----------



## Zurgh

Nope!



Goblin, perhaps?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nuh uh


Zurgh?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Will I do?

Zurgh?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

nope...howlin mad?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

that's me!!


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

In place of Zurgh

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

That's right!!


Stolloween?


----------



## Goblin

Nope, Me again

Zurgh?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Nope

Howlin Mad?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yep!!


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Here!

Jack?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Nope....

Jack again....all work and no play


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Last of the evening!! Good night!!


Goblin?


----------



## The Archivist

nope.

Jack?


----------



## Goblin

Wrong

The Archivist


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

No no no...

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Yep

Stolloween?


----------



## The Archivist

Wrong again.

Stoll?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Yuppers

Arch?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Jack?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Not

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Yep

Stolloween again?


----------



## Zurgh

Sure, NOT



H M J in the fur!


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Zurgh?


----------



## Zurgh

OK, but just this once...




Goblin, mayhaps?


----------



## Goblin

Yeah. But got to leave for a while

Zurgh?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Fick


----------



## The Creepster

No

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


The Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...hello sweet Roxy

Roxy again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here


The Pod


----------



## The Pod

sure why not...

Creepster?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's out to lunch


Evil Queen


----------



## The Pod

She doesn't seem to be around either....

Roxy next.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Hauntiholik


----------



## The Creepster

NO...Iam back from LUNCH....but not for long

Roxy...again


----------



## Hauntiholik

Better late than never.

Creepster


----------



## The Archivist

Nope.

Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes


Haunti


----------



## The Creepster

No....

try the big bad Haunti


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aww, she's not bad


The Creepster, who probably IS bad


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...I am..... Look I have my scooter in the house

Ummm Spooky just for kicks


----------



## Hauntiholik

I'm not bad. I'm just drawn that way.

Roxy


----------



## The Archivist

Nope. I'm not bad, I'm twisted...

Bone Dancer?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Goblin

Howling Mad Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Innn the flesh!!


Goblin!!


----------



## Goblin

In person

Jack again?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yup...It's like you know!!


Goblin one more time?


----------



## Goblin

Just one?

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Sure why not...


Goblin, until the cycle is broken!!


----------



## Goblin

Why would someone break your cycle?

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

What a surprise...


Goblin perhaps?


----------



## Goblin

GOBLIN.......IT'S FOR YOU!

Uhhhhhhhh......Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yup!! How ever did you know?


Lets see, uhhh...Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Sure why not

Is Brother Jack out there? Gimme an "AMEN" if he is


----------



## The Archivist

Snort. Bzzzt...

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Ohhhh nooooooo! You broke Jack's Cycle!

The Archivist?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope, Jacck's baaacck!!


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Sooooooooooooooooooo's Goblin

Jack's back?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yup, and still howlin!!


You still out there Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

I'm anywhere and everywhere tonight

Jack will be next


----------



## Howlinmadjack

And you would be right!!


Is there a Goblin in the house?


----------



## Goblin

Of course....cemetaries...haunted houses.....in fact, I'm right behind you now!

Jack?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time

Howlin Mad J


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yup!! But gotta go!


Goblin for the last time?


----------



## Goblin

Bye Jack!

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here!


Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Still here

Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

Close but no cigar

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

She's been unavoidably restrained

Spooky 1?


----------



## Zurgh

Nope!



A really cool HF member?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why, thank you, Zurgh!


Fick


----------



## Goblin

He sent me instead.

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

(Pssst, Fick is a girl)

And yes, 'tis I.


Goblin again


----------



## Goblin

Since you asked nicely....okay.

Roxy again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Glad to oblige


The Gracious Goblin


----------



## Goblin

You called?

The very nice Roxy next


----------



## Hauntiholik

She's on a coffee break

Goblin again


----------



## Goblin

You got me you lucky devil! 

Hauntiholik?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now who's the lucky one?


Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Just couldn't stay away from me, huh?

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, yes


Joiseygal


----------



## Goblin

I'm not even a girl! lol

Ravishing Roxy next?


----------



## Wildcat

Not yet.

Roxy now?


----------



## The Creepster

No...shes sleeping

Haunti?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Maybe the Queen of the Kingdom of Moderation will appear now


----------



## Howlinmadjack

No, no queen here!!


Wildcat?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope, Me !

Back to you Jack


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I'm baaack!!


Evil?


----------



## Evil Andrew

yes !

next is Zurgh


----------



## Hauntiholik

I sent Zurgh out for kleenex....

Evil Andrew


----------



## The Creepster

No

Haunti


----------



## Hauntiholik

You raaaaangg?

Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

yes....

Haunti...the destroyer of.....


----------



## Hauntiholik

You must be psychic

Evil Queen?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No evil here


The Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...

Haunti?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Roxy will be next


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, honey!


Spooky1


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Sorry not spooky, (just plain scary!!)


Roxy now?


----------



## Hauntiholik

I think she went to bed

HMJ


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yep, that would be me!!


Haunti?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis I, Goblin

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yep!!


Goblin, back at ya.


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, me now

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're so smart


Spooky1


----------



## The Creepster

No...

Good Morning Roxy


----------



## scareme

Good Morning Creep.

Creepster?


----------



## Goblin

You were close. Too bad you weren't playing horseshoes

Roxy?


----------



## Hauntiholik

She overslept.

Roxy now?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope....shes sleeping off that M.L.T

Oh lets go with Haunti


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope it's me.

Creepster?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...now go wash your hands

Evil...for the block


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry


The Creepster


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope, sorry...


Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Hauntiholik


----------



## Hauntiholik

I'm only a few hours late 

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay!


Morbid Mike


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Wicked Mr. Goblin

Is Roxy out there?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes I am


Goblin


----------



## Goblin

One last time. Gonna watch Chuck
then Wrestling. Back in 3 hours

Roxy one last time?


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Chuck" is a fun TV show


The Creepster


----------



## Hauntiholik

He's around here somewhere.....

Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

I am here look behind you

Haunti?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope it's me this time.

Creepster?


----------



## The Creepster

Hello Evil...

Evil Queen the oh so handy one!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Creepster again.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Not Creepster


Evil Queen?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Goblin

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Right back atcha!!


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Still here

Jack?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Nope.

Goblin?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope!


Goblin now


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Jack again?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

That would be me again!


Goblin one more time


----------



## Goblin

Still hanging around

Is Jack still out there?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

He is...


Goblin, calling Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Hello? Goblin here

Where o where is Jack tonight?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Right here, wearing away my fingertips!!


Is Goblin in da house?


----------



## Goblin

Depeneds on who's house it is. lol

Why, I think I see Jack out there


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yeah jack is still here!


I'm thinking Goblin will be here til late?


----------



## Goblin

I always am

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yup, but this is my last for the night!!


Goblin one last time?


----------



## Goblin

Goodnight Jack

Roxy?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Nope, Roxy won't be here til this morning some time.

Right Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Not Roxy. Goblin

Now Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm even a little early today


Evil Queen


----------



## Hauntiholik

Only the Evil part is true 

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning!


Haunti


----------



## Evil Queen

I see I'm late to the party.

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

Ms Evil again


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep one more then I'm off.

Roxy?


----------



## fick209

Not this time

How about Zurgh


----------



## The Creepster

Nah

Roxy?


----------



## Evil Queen

Wrong again.

Creepster?


----------



## The Creepster

yES...uMMM 

fICK?


----------



## fick209

Hi Creepster, thanks for the cleaning supplies

Now Zurgh?


----------



## Zurgh

Yup! & Happy B-Day again!



fick?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Zurgh


----------



## Zurgh

Yes, indeed!




RoxyB?


----------



## The Creepster

No...just me

Fick again?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Goblin

Creepster?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not hardly


Goblin


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi!


Goblin


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope, Jack's back!!!


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Still...........................................................................................Here!

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

s'me again, never left did'ja?


Goblin one more time


----------



## Goblin

And miss all the fun and games

Jack again.....unless Roxy beats him to it


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Me again...


Goblin again


----------



## Goblin

Yes, Tis Me

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Still here!!


Goblin again, and again, and ag....


----------



## Goblin

If only you were a girl. lol

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Ok...just a tad weird!!


Think I'll go with Roxy!!


----------



## Goblin

Isn't she married?

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yeah, I'm back...


Goblin?


----------



## morbidmike

nope

now Goblin


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope again


Mike?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Figured someone would get it right!!


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Still hanging around for a while longer

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yup, I'll be here awhile!!


Goblin again


----------



## Goblin

I will be here till Lost comes on

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I'll still be here!!


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

I'll only be go for an hour

Jack?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time


Joiseygal


----------



## Goblin

Not even close!

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Fick


----------



## Goblin

Who you calling Fick?

Roxyyyyyyyyyyyy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yesssssssssss


Goblin


----------



## Goblin

You have called and I have come

Roxy again?


----------



## The Creepster

Nah

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

No fooling you, is there?

Creepster?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Zurgh


----------



## Zurgh

Yep!



The Man, The Legend, The Creepster


----------



## Goblin

He is when I'm not around. 

Zurgh?


----------



## morbidmike

nope


now I say Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Maybe she'll hear you.....not just now

Mike?


----------



## Hauntiholik

He is lurking.

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Yep......You got me

Haunti next?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Am I late for something?


Zurgh


----------



## Goblin

Nope. It's me, playing games on 2 seperate forums!

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, you multitasker


Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Here.

Roxy again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

That was a good guess!


Fick


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis I, Goblin!

Do I see Roxy out there in the crowd?


----------



## fick209

not right now

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

One last time before I go out

Fick?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Hauntiholik


----------



## Goblin

Haunti was unavoidably restrained

Roxy can be next


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

or can she?

Go Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Multitasking, but here

Stolloween?


----------



## morbidmike

no

again with the night dweller goblin


----------



## Goblin

Still here

Mike again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Yep

Roxyyyyyyyyyyyy?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Creepster?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah

Perhaps the fine and manly Creepster will stop by now?


----------



## fick209

he's busy with Lord Humungus or whatever kitty's name is

Now the Almighty Creepster


----------



## Goblin

Nope. It's the All-Powerful Goblin

Roxy?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope it's me.

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct


Goblin


----------



## The Creepster

Nah I am back....and the kitty cats are not pleased you do not know your GODS names...all will be punished
on that note

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think his name is "God"


The Creepster shall return next because he's that kind of guy


----------



## The Creepster

yes...Iam anti-biotic resistant So DON"T BOTHER

Ummmm Roxy once more


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here


The Creepster and the beautiful kitties


----------



## Goblin

Nope. It's me, Goblin

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi!


Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Hello

The one and only Roxy


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Goblin?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Close, but no cigars


Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Roxy again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Maybe Spooky1 now?


----------



## Spooky1

You are correct, Honey.

Goblin now?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope tis I.

Creepster?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Nope, Not, No

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Stoll!


The Evil Queen (sound fanfare)


----------



## Evil Queen

Tah Dah!

Roxy?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Tah DOH!!

Now Roxy?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope...

Queeny? of Evil


----------



## Evil Queen

Peek a boo!

Creepster?


----------



## The Creepster

Iam here

Queen again...in between sets lol


----------



## Evil Queen

You got it.

The Creepster before kitty feeding time.


----------



## The Creepster

One more time yes!!!

Queen..once more before .....ummm I am not sure


----------



## Evil Queen

I think I have time before something.

Creepster?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...AMAZING

Queen once more, then I go


----------



## Evil Queen

Ok me too.

Roxy next?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Now Roxy?


----------



## fick209

not quite

How about morbid mike


----------



## Goblin

How about Morbid Mike!

Fick?


----------



## fick209

Yep, it's me

Goblin next


----------



## Goblin

Yep

Flick again?


----------



## The Creepster

no

Goblin cause he has no set schedule


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Creepster?


----------



## Monk

no

perhaps RoxyBlue


----------



## Evil Queen

Not yet.

Roxy now?


----------



## Monk

no

Evil Queen next?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yay!

Monk?


----------



## Monk

easy enough

Evil Queen


----------



## Evil Queen

Yes?

Monk?


----------



## Monk

yes, me

Evil Queen


----------



## Evil Queen

Right again

Monk?


----------



## morbidmike

nope


not so evil queen


----------



## Evil Queen

I have my moments. lol

Not so morbid mike.


----------



## morbidmike

always morbid madam


Evil queen


----------



## Evil Queen

That's me

the morbid madame again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about the not so morbid Roxy?


Evil Queen


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep

Roxy again?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Should be about time for Roxy


----------



## The Creepster

Nah

I know...... Goblin


----------



## Goblin

You do?

Creepster?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Goblin


----------



## Goblin

You are correct

Roy will be next, cause I said so


----------



## Evil Queen

Sorry no Roy here.

Creepster?


----------



## morbidmike

no he's tied up


goblin


----------



## Goblin

You called

Mike?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope, HMJ back among the living!!


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Welcome back. Have a great time?

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yup, spent a week out in the woods!!


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Sounds great. I'm a beach man myself

Jack again?


----------



## scareme

Nope

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Still hanging around

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

How did you ever guess?

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Yeah!

Back to you, Goblin.


----------



## Goblin

Thank you

Scareme again


----------



## scareme

Why thank you!

Goblin again!


----------



## Goblin

Yep

Scareme once again


----------



## scareme

It is I!

Goblin? Are you there?


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am

Scareme one more time?


----------



## scareme

You betcha!

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Yep

Scareme again


----------



## scareme

Right!

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You got it

Scareme


----------



## scareme

Yep.

Let's see, could it be Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Could be

Is scareme still out there?


----------



## scareme

Yeah, but I'm fading fast.

Looking for Goblin.


----------



## Goblin

You found him

Scareme again?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nuh-uh, how about Jack?


Evil Queen?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Right back at ya!!


E. Queen?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Right here.


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Amazin! So am I!

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

back again!!


Goblin again?


----------



## Goblin

Yep. Still here

Jack again?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Hanging on...


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

That's me

Jack?


----------



## The Creepster

No

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Nope.

Creepster?


----------



## Evil Andrew

nope - just me

back to you Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Hello Evil Andrew

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

DS?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why yes 

Next is the Evil Queen


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Now the Evil Queen


----------



## morbidmike

no she's being held hostage by a band of lil people


dark star


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Me again

Mike?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

Mike now?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

You there Mike?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

DS?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Evil Queen?


----------



## morbidmike

nope

goblin


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

Mike?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Mike now?


----------



## morbidmike

yes

goblin


----------



## Goblin

You got it

Mike?


----------



## morbidmike

yes

back at cha goblin


----------



## Goblin

Thanks

Evil Queen?


----------



## Spooky1

Incorrect!

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Sure. Why not

Spooky?


----------



## Dark Star

surprise!!!..... No

Mike again?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

DS?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time


Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Well I've been known to be spooky

Roxy?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope not yet.

Roxy soon?


----------



## Dark Star

surprise again! 

EQ?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Morning!


Evil Queen shall grace us with her presence again


----------



## Evil Queen

Tah Dah!

DS?


----------



## Dark Star

yes it is.

Roxy ?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope just me again.

DS?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

EQ


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep

Creepster?


----------



## The Creepster

Yay

EQ again


----------



## Dark Star

nope

EQ now?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

EQ


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep

DS?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

DS


----------



## Evil Queen

She must have gone for more coffee

Creepster?


----------



## The Creepster

YES...
EQ then


----------



## Evil Queen

Peek a boo!

DS?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


The Creepster's cats


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis I

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi!


Evil Queen


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep

DS?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Creepster?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes one last time...

EQ?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## fick209

Nope, not this time

Goblin?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

Fick?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep


The Goblinmeister


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope it's me.

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Not yet

Evil Queen?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not doing so well, are we?


Zurgh


----------



## Goblin

I'm not Zurgh

Is Roxy still around?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes I am (or at least I'm back)


Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Still here

Roxy again?


----------



## Soni

Nope


Gobby??


----------



## Goblin

Hi Sweetie!

Soni?


----------



## Night Watchman

no

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Night Watchman?


----------



## Hauntiholik

it's not night here yet.

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

It is here

Hauntiiholik


----------



## fick209

nope

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

How did you guess?

Fick?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Goblin?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Hi, Moon Dog!

Fick next


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Hi Roxy!

Ummm... Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sure


Moon Dog


----------



## Goblin

Wasn't he in a Gidget movie?

Roxy?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Joiseygal

Nope not Roxy! 

Evil Queen again?


----------



## Evil Queen

Mornin Joisey

Joisey again?


----------



## Joiseygal

Morning EQ 

Lets go for Evil Queen one more time?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep

Joisey again?


----------



## Soni

Nope



Evil Queen??


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep

Hey Soni! Glad to see you joined us.


----------



## Soni

Thanks!!!!


Evil Queen??


----------



## Evil Queen

Right again!

Soni


----------



## Soni

You got it


I'm thinking evil queen??


----------



## Evil Queen

You're thinking right.

Hmmm pony girl?


----------



## Soni

ha ha!!
Yeah I am mad I haven't
figured out how to load my 
cowgirl avatar 

The one and only Evil Queen??


----------



## Evil Queen

I think you have to have a certain number of posts first.

Soni again?


----------



## Soni

That is what I was thinking!!



Evil Queen??


----------



## Evil Queen

You have to have 10 posts so you should be able to change it now. 

Soni?


----------



## Soni

cool!!!!!
I will go look!!!


Evil Queen??


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep

Soni?


----------



## Soni

You got it



Evil Queen??


----------



## Evil Queen

That would be me.

Soni in the goose free zone?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I'll break this pattern


Fick


----------



## Soni

Nope


Roxy??


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

EQ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time (and welcome, Soni!)


The Magnificent Creepster


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope it's me this time

Creepster?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...

Eq


----------



## Soni

nope
and thanks Roxy

EQ now??


----------



## The Creepster

NO...

Jesus on toast


----------



## Evil Queen

Hahaha no

DS?


----------



## Soni

nope


creepster?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes....now run

Roxy?


----------



## Soni

nope


EQ??


----------



## The Creepster

No...

DS..and her skirt fetish


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Soni?


----------



## Soni

Yep

Gobby??


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Stunning Soni?


----------



## Soni

oh yes


Gobby??


----------



## Goblin

Still here

Stupendous Soni?


----------



## Soni

even better


The great gobby??


----------



## Goblin

Thought you had gone

Soni again?


----------



## Soni

I did I'm at work had something to do


Gobby


----------



## Goblin

Oh? Bet that shocked everybody! lol

Stunning Soni again


----------



## Soni

Yeah I was actually working, lol!!!


Gobby??


----------



## Goblin

Still here Sweetie

Soni?


----------



## Soni

Good job


Gobby again?


----------



## Goblin

Looks like it's just you and me now

Soni again?


----------



## Soni

Yep


Gobby??


----------



## Goblin

Sure, why not?

Stupendous Soni?


----------



## Soni

You know it


Gobby??


----------



## Goblin

Of course I do

My sweet Soni again?


----------



## Soni

of course


The great gobby??


----------



## Goblin

Yep....Unless Archie shows up

Soni?


----------



## Soni

why if archie shows up??


Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

He might bring Betty and Veronica?

Soni?


----------



## Soni

Yep


Gobby??


----------



## Goblin

All we need now is Jeff and the Pumpkin Butcher. lol

Soni?


----------



## Soni

I know!!! 


Gobby??


----------



## Goblin

Of course you know me!

Stunning Soni


----------



## Soni

as stunning as ever


Gobby??


----------



## Goblin

Yeah, so am I. lol

Soni?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I feel as if I've suddenly been transported to Halloweenforum


Goblin


----------



## Goblin

So do I

Ravishing Roxy next?


----------



## Soni

nope


Roxy??


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Soni?


----------



## Soni

Yep


Gobby??


----------



## Goblin

Still here

Stunning Soni?


----------



## Soni

Yep


Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Back for more, huh?

Stunning Soni


----------



## Soni

yes it is too windy outside
to do anything


Gobby??


----------



## Goblin

Fly a kite

Soni?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fooled ya!


Goblin


----------



## Goblin

You called

Roxy or Soni.....whoever gets to it first!


----------



## Soni

me


Roxy


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope, just jack...


Soni?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Me again

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yup, took a day off!!


Goblin again?


----------



## Goblin

Everyday is a day off for me. 

Jack again?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yup 


Goblin again?


----------



## Goblin

Still here

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yup, back from dinner


Uhhh Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Here!

Is Jack still here?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yup!! I'll be here awhile!!


Probably not as long as you!! Goblin, is there a Goblin in the house?


----------



## Goblin

Yes there is

Jack?


----------



## morbidmike

nope


now jack


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yup still here


Goblin?


----------



## morbidmike

no


goblin


----------



## Goblin

Yep

Mike?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope sorry


Mike?


----------



## morbidmike

yes


goblin


----------



## Goblin

Yep. Still here

Mike?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope not this time


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Yep. Gonna watch Lost shortly

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yeah still here!!


Goblin one more time before lost?


----------



## Goblin

Yep

Jack again?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yeah, I'll be here a little while longer.


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

I will play during the commercials

Jack?


----------



## Soni

Nope it is me



Gobby??


----------



## Goblin

Hi Soni
Back when the commercials are on

Soni?


----------



## Soni

Yep


Gobby again?


----------



## Goblin

Yep. Sure don't show much show

Soni?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Naw just me Jack


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Yep. Back for the rest of the night

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yeah for a little while longer.


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Yep

Jack?


----------



## Night Watchman

Nope

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Yep

Night Watchman?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope Jack, last for the evening, goodnight


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Goodnight Jack. It's been fun

Roxy in the Morning?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Roxy in the Evening?


Goblin


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope just here hubby

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, honey!


Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Don't you honey me!

Spooky?


----------



## Dark Star

nope me

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

DS?


----------



## morbidmike

nope


morning Roxy


----------



## Evil Queen

Not yet

Roxy?


----------



## Soni

Nope



EQ?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yes, good morning Soni.

Soni again?


----------



## Hauntiholik

She's distracted.

EQ


----------



## Evil Queen

Good morning Haunti

Haunti again?


----------



## Soni

Nope


Haunti now??


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

Soni?


----------



## Soni

Yep


The Fabulous EQ??


----------



## Hauntiholik

I'm back.

the return of EQ?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep

Soni?


----------



## Soni

got it


EQ??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


But perhaps the Evil Queen now?


----------



## Dark Star

Nope, shes making a mom taxi run...

Soni?


----------



## Zurgh

Nope



Evil Queen


----------



## Dark Star

Nope morning Zurgh, missed you in chat last night 

EQ now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope.


Zurgh


----------



## Zurgh

Yup



Dark Star?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Evil Queen


----------



## Evil Queen

yep, good morning Zurgh

Z next?


----------



## Soni

nope


Roxy?


----------



## Dark Star

nope

Zurgh where are you??


----------



## Zurgh

Here I am!



Dark Star next?


----------



## Dark Star

yes sir

EQ?


----------



## Soni

Nope!!


DS??


----------



## Evil Queen

nope

Soni?


----------



## Soni

Yes it is



EQ?


----------



## Evil Queen

Present!

Soni?


----------



## Soni

here


EQ?


----------



## The Creepster

Nah...

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I am!

Our beloved Creepster


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Soni?


----------



## Soni

Yep 


Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

How did you guess?

Stunning Soni?


----------



## Soni

Yep


Gobby??


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Soni again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's looking at another thread


Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Oh, Is her clothes coming apart again?

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Took me a while to get here


Evil Queen


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Me again

Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Just me

Next Evil Queen


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Me again

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I'm baaaack!!


Goblin?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Nope...I'm back too!

Goblin?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

nuh-uh jack again!!


Now Goblin


----------



## Goblin

So am I
Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yup

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Still here

Jack again?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

nada...

Mad Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yup still here 


Stolloween?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Stolloween?


----------



## Spooky1

Incorrect

Goblin?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Not this time


Spooky1?


----------



## Goblin

Nope it's me

Jack?


----------



## fick209

nope

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Fick?


----------



## fick209

I did, but last time....time for bed

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Goodnight Fick

Roxy in the morning?


----------



## morbidmike

nope first me


Roxy


----------



## Evil Queen

She's not up yet I guess.

Roxy now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay!


SpookyJ


----------



## The Creepster

No

Roxy?


----------



## Dark Star

nope

Roxy now?


----------



## morbidmike

nope 


DS


----------



## RoxyBlue

Man, I keep missing my calls


Morbid Mike


----------



## morbidmike

yes


roxy again


----------



## RoxyBlue

Present!


Morbid Mike recuperating from back strain


----------



## morbidmike

yes



bout time for the goblin


----------



## Soni

Nope


EQ??


----------



## morbidmike

nope


now EQ


----------



## Soni

wrong


morbid mike?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Spooky1


----------



## morbidmike

nope he's distracted by something shiney


soni


----------



## Soni

oh yes


Roxy??


----------



## morbidmike

nope


spooky1


----------



## Soni

wrong


morbid mike?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah


Soni


----------



## Soni

good job


roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay!


Soni


----------



## Soni

fabulous 



Roxy?


----------



## morbidmike

denied


soni


----------



## Soni

amazing job


morbid mike?


----------



## morbidmike

well done

soni for the win


----------



## Soni

yes I will


Morbid Mike again??


----------



## morbidmike

no you wont


soni


----------



## Soni

your amazing



morbid mike??


----------



## morbidmike

thats what all the ladies say lol


soni again


----------



## Soni

here


morbid mike??


----------



## morbidmike

indeed


soni


----------



## Soni

it is me 


morbid mike again?


----------



## Spooky1

Do you mind if I cut in 

Soni


----------



## Soni

oh yes


spooky?


----------



## Evil Queen

No it's me

Mike?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's nursing a bad back


Evil Queen


----------



## morbidmike

nope she's taking a walk by the prison


goblin


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Morbid Mike the Magnificent


----------



## morbidmike

yes I accept the honor


roxy


----------



## Dark Star

nope sorry

Roxy now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it!


Dark Star again


----------



## morbidmike

nope


evil queen


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Good Queen Hauntiholik


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Roxy?


----------



## morbidmike

nope


goblin


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nuh-uh


Goblin?


----------



## morbidmike

nope he's logged of i think


HMJ


----------



## Goblin

Did I hear someone call my name?

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yup!! how ya doing Goblin?


Goblin again?


----------



## Goblin

Doing okay. You?

Jack again?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Everything's fine!!


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

I went to Martinsville today for a couple of hours

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Don't they have a racetrack there?


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Yep. Martinsville Speeday

Jack?


----------



## Evil Andrew

nope, it is me

next is Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Sure. Why not

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope It's Jaaaack!!


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Yep. Still here

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Be here awhile...


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

So will I

I believe I see Jack over there


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yeah you probably do


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

ME! He picked Me!

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yes, The werewolf Cometh...


Does the Goblin Follow?


----------



## Goblin

Goblin doesn't follow.....he leads

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Still here!!


Goblin again!!


----------



## Goblin

Yep

Jack again?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Last time got some studying to do


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Night Jack

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why yes

Next is Evil Queen


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Try again

Evil Andrew


----------



## morbidmike

nope


perhaps evil queen


----------



## Evil Queen

Here I am.

Roxy?


----------



## Soni

Nope it is me



EQ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, she's above you


Soni


----------



## Soni

Your amazing


Roxy again?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope me now

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, babe!


Spooky1


----------



## morbidmike

hi


fick


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

SpookyJ


----------



## Soni

Nope


Roxy?


----------



## Evil Queen

nope

Roxy this time?


----------



## Dark Star

nope 

Spooky?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

Fravak?


----------



## The Creepster

Guzuntight...


Evil Q?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yay! 

Creepster again?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Jack?


----------



## Dark Star

nope 

EQ?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep

Zurgh?


----------



## Zurgh

Yup!



Dark Star?


----------



## Dark Star

yes!

EQ?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep it's me

DS?


----------



## Dark Star

yep

Zurgh still with us?


----------



## Zurgh

Yup



DS again?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

DS now


----------



## bfjou812

Boy am I gonna screw this all up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DS??


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Bfj?


----------



## morbidmike

no

evil queen the mistress posting


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep

Mike?


----------



## morbidmike

yes


tag your it evil queen


----------



## Evil Queen

Ok

Mike's up next


----------



## morbidmike

thanx for the honor


back to you evil queen at the news desk


----------



## Evil Queen

Breaking news.....

Mike will post next.


----------



## morbidmike

the small town is in shock that they just witnessed the truth


back to you EQ


----------



## Evil Queen

And in a related story...

We'll go back to Mike on location


----------



## morbidmike

some people just witnessed me hit 5000 posts this is astonishing !!!


back to you EQ via satelite


----------



## Dark Star

Nope sorry
Congrats Mike...still trying to make that 400 so I will be allowed in chat tonight 

EQ next


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep

Almost there DS


----------



## morbidmike

nope


EQ


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep

Mike?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Spooky J?


----------



## SPOOKY J

Yep

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Spooky J again?


----------



## The Creepster

No

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

You have chosen wisely

Creepster?


----------



## SPOOKY J

nope

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Yep

Spooky J?


----------



## The Creepster

Nah

\Evil QUEENIE


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Creepster?


----------



## Evil Queen

No, sorry

Mike?


----------



## The Creepster

No

Now The QUEEN


----------



## Evil Queen

I think that's me.

Creepster?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Mike?


----------



## morbidmike

yes


goblin


----------



## Goblin

You are correct

Mike again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He appears to be awway


The Great and Wonderful Creepster


----------



## Goblin

Nope.

Roxy?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Uhhh...Nope, just jack!!


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yup, I'm back in the saddle!!


Goblin rides again?


----------



## Goblin

Yep

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Right here!!


Goblin?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Jack?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me again

Spooky1?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Noper.

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Yep

Stolloween?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now Stolloween


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Evil Andrew?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Not at the moment...

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Yes.

Stolloween?


----------



## The Creepster

Nah

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Joiseygal

Nope not Roxy.

How about Roxy now?


----------



## Soni

Nope


DS??


----------



## Dark Star

yep

EQ are you here this morning?


----------



## Evil Queen

Just got up

DS?


----------



## Joiseygal

Nope it's me again.

How about Dark Star now?


----------



## The Creepster

No

Joisey


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

Creep?


----------



## The Creepster

Yay..Hi Queen

Queen?


----------



## Evil Queen

Hi Creep

Creep again?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes

Queen


----------



## Evil Queen

Peek a boo!

Creep?


----------



## Joiseygal

I'm not a creep?

How about DS?


----------



## morbidmike

no she watching the gardner


EQ


----------



## Soni

wrong


Morbid Mike??


----------



## Evil Queen

nope

Roxy?


----------



## Joiseygal

No Incorrect

Soni?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Joiseygal?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Yep. Tis me

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi!


Goblin again


----------



## Goblin

Lost my connection for a minute but I'm
back

Roxy again?


----------



## Joiseygal

Nope she is too slow this time.

The Creepster


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Me again

Joiseygal?


----------



## Dark Star

Nope me.

EQ are you out there?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep

DS still here?


----------



## fick209

Not now

Evil Queen


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

EQ


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep

Creep?


----------



## The Creepster

Yay
DS?


----------



## Dark Star

Yep, one quickie before I shower

EQ!


----------



## The Creepster

No

EQ...unless shes going to shower


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope I'm here.

Creep?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes

EQ...again


----------



## Evil Queen

Yeah it's me.

Creepster dude?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...

EQ...once more


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep

Creep again, again!


----------



## The Creepster

Indeed

Queenie


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep

DS?


----------



## bfjou812

I'm really going to screw all this up....................

EQ?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Bfj?


----------



## Soni

Nope



Gobby??


----------



## Evil Queen

Little early for him

Soni?


----------



## Joiseygal

Nope

Soni now?


----------



## Soni

I agree he is probably sleeping


EQ??


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep

Joisey?


----------



## Soni

nope



EQ again??


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep

Soni?


----------



## Joiseygal

Nope it's me again

EQ?


----------



## Soni

nope


Joisey??


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

Soni?


----------



## Joiseygal

Lol no

eq?


----------



## Evil Queen

hahaha

Soni?


----------



## SPOOKY J

Nope

Evil Queen?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep

Spooky J?


----------



## SPOOKY J

Yep

Evil Queen again?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep

Spooky J again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Evil Queen


----------



## Evil Queen

Good morning Roxy

Spooky J?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning to you!


Evil Queen again


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep

DS?


----------



## Joiseygal

Nope It's me

Dark Star


----------



## Soni

Nope


Joisey


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

Creep?


----------



## Soni

nope


eq now??


----------



## The Creepster

No...Its me...So RUN

Josiey?


----------



## Soni

nope


creep??


----------



## The Creepster

Yes....oh wait...Yeeehawwww right? lol

Soni...the cow gal


----------



## morbidmike

nope she got caught in her lasso


maybe soni wiggled free by now


----------



## Goblin

I think she's gone

Creepster?


----------



## The Creepster

One more....time

Goblin?


----------



## morbidmike

nope 


Goblin


----------



## Dark Star

nope but good try

Mike?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Creepster?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope, how 'bout Jack


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Hellooooooooo Jack

Uhhhhhh......Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yup


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Still here

Jack again?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Round an round!!


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Well, at least I proved I know Jack

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Only the priviledged!! LOL


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Lol

Jack again


----------



## Howlinmadjack

On a roll...


Goblin again


----------



## Goblin

Keep on rolling

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

How far can we go before the cycle is broken?


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

All day?

Jack?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Surprise!


Howlin Mad jack


----------



## Howlinmadjack

AAAAGH you broke the cycle...LOL


Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Roxy now?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope, time to start again?


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Yep

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Here....we go!!


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

On a roll once again

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Keep it goin!!


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Okay

Jack?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wrong


Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Roxy broke it again

Roxy?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

AAAAGGHHH!!! Foiled again!! LOL!!


Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yep!!


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

(singing) Will the circle be unbroken...........

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Quickly...


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Yep

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Uh-huh


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Still here

Jack?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Goblin


----------



## Soni

Nope


Gobby is next??


----------



## Goblin

Yep

Stunning Soni?


----------



## Soni

You know it


Gobby goose??


----------



## Goblin

Honk honk

Stupendous Soni?


----------



## Soni

the one and only


the great gobby??


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Soni now?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Sensational Soni?


----------



## Soni

you got it


spooky1?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope sensational Jack!! LOL


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Yep

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

right here


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

So am I

Jack again?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

yup


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Here we go again

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

keepin it goin!


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Yep

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Still...


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Here

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Last time before I go to class...see ya later!


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Bye Jack. Been fun. See ya later

Roxy?


----------



## SPOOKY J

Nope

Soni?


----------



## Soni

Yep


SpookyJ?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Soni?


----------



## Soni

Yeppers


Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Thought you had gone

Soni?


----------



## Soni

yes and no
I am at work had to do a few things

Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

I got caught up playing with Jack and Roxy. lol

Soni?


----------



## Soni

yep
my last post I am officially off of work, yippee

Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

See ya later Soni

Roxy or Jack out there?


----------



## Soni

Nope


Gobby


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Soni?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


The Creepster


----------



## Goblin

Wrongo

Roxy?


----------



## The Creepster

Nah

Soni...


----------



## Goblin

Think she went to bed

Creepster?


----------



## The Creepster

Yup

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Still here

Creepster again?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Joiseygal

No and Good Morning EQ

EQ again?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good morning Joisey

Joisey again?


----------



## Joiseygal

You are so smart!

EQ agin?


----------



## Evil Queen

lol thanks

Soni?


----------



## Dark Star

Nope me

EQ again?


----------



## Soni

Nope


EQ now??


----------



## The Creepster

Shes fired

Soni


----------



## Joiseygal

No me 

Creepster?


----------



## The Creepster

Hi me

Joisey...


----------



## Joiseygal

BAM! How's that?

Creepster again?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope it's me

Creep?


----------



## Joiseygal

Aha I beat him to it!

EQ?


----------



## The Creepster

Nah

Ummm Joisey...AND


----------



## Evil Queen

nope

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


The Creepster in all his finery


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes


Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Still here

Roxy?


----------



## Soni

Nope


Gobby??


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Soni?


----------



## Soni

you got it


Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Yep

Stunning Soni?


----------



## Soni

Yep


the great gobby??


----------



## Goblin

Greater than ever!

Sweet stunning stupendous Soni?


----------



## Soni

Yes she is, lol!!!


The perfectly amazing great gobby?


----------



## Goblin

I'm not perfect, just as close as you can get. lol

Soniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii?


----------



## Soni

Yippee!!!



Gobby ?


----------



## Goblin

I'm almost modest too

Soni?


----------



## Soni

yee-haw


Gobby again??


----------



## Goblin

Still here

Cowgirl Soni?

Ha ha almost typed Cowpie! lol


----------



## Soni

ha ha not good!!!


Blobby I mean Gobby??


----------



## Goblin

That's Boggy. lol

Soni the Magnificient?


----------



## Soni

yep
I can call you 

bloggy if I want, ha ha

Gobby blobby??


----------



## Goblin

Guess you can

Soni the merciless?


----------



## Soni

Yep


Gobby poo??


----------



## Goblin

Still here

Soni poopsie pie?


----------



## Soni

as poopsie as every


Gobby Goose??


----------



## Goblin

Always got that goos on your mind, huh?

Soni?


----------



## Soni

I must always fear him, lol



Gobby??


----------



## Goblin

...and he loves it too!

Terrified Soni?


----------



## Soni

very terrified!!!



crazy gobby??


----------



## Goblin

Crazy as ever

Hide under her bed Soni?


----------



## Soni

hiding!!!



running for the hills gobby??


----------



## Goblin

Depends on who's hills they are. lol

Scared of her own shadow Soni?


----------



## Soni

shivering !!!


shaking in his boots gobby??


----------



## Goblin

Yep. Twisting the night away

Boooooooooooooooooooo Soni!


----------



## Soni

Yep


eeeeeeeekkkkkkkk Gobby??


----------



## Goblin

Did I scare ya? If not.........

Booga Booga Soni!


----------



## Soni

ahh running away like a little girl!!!



scary gobby!!!


----------



## Goblin

Hee! Hee! I know something tht really scares you........
(To goose) It's Soni, Lucifer.......Get her!

Soni?


----------



## Soni

*picks up baseball bat*


Lucifer???


----------



## Goblin

Quack! Honk! Honk! Quack!
*Is that all you got?


Honk! Honk! Quack! 
*Soni's next.....lliterally


----------



## Soni

ha ha!!


Gobby??


----------



## Goblin

Yep. Tis me

Soni?


----------



## Soni

good job



Gobby??


----------



## Goblin

Don't I always?

Soni?


----------



## Soni

exceptional 


Gobby again?


----------



## Goblin

Hmmm. Got an unbroken circle going here

Soni?


----------



## Soni

pretty much


hmmmmmm lets see gobby??


----------



## Goblin

M! She picked ME!

I choose....................Soni?


----------



## Soni

yep



I'll pick gobby again


----------



## Goblin

Wise choice

Soni for the block


----------



## Soni

can you tell I'm working hard today?? lol!!!


back to ya gobby


----------



## Goblin

Yeah. I noticed.

Soni again?


----------



## Soni

oh well maybe I will get fired, lol!!


gobby??


----------



## Goblin

Don't you work for your husband?

Soni?


----------



## Soni

lol!! Yes!!!!!



Gobby!!!


----------



## Goblin

Just tell him, he sleeps on the couch the rest of his
life if he fires you. lol

Soni?


----------



## Soni

oh he so will!!!



Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Without a blanket and pillow too

Soni?


----------



## Soni

ha ha
I've actually gotten a lot done here
at work

Gobby??


----------



## Goblin

I'm not working

Soni?


----------



## Soni

you are so lucky


gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Not when you figure I had to wreck my heart to do it

Soni


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Morbid Mike


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## The Creepster

No

The Noid?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Creepster


----------



## Soni

nope!!


are you still here gobby??


----------



## Goblin

Yep. You caught me as I was about to leave

Soni?


----------



## Dark Star

nope 

Creepster?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope it's me.

Creep?


----------



## Joiseygal

Nope it's me DS 

How about DS again?


----------



## Joiseygal

Oh crap beat me to the post EQ?


----------



## Dark Star

nope just me 

Joisey?


----------



## Joiseygal

Yes guess I'm too slow at posting!

EQ?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep

Joisey?


----------



## The Creepster

No its me

Now the J


----------



## Dark Star

nope me

EQ?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Roxy now?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

Joisey?


----------



## Joiseygal

Yep 

Goblin


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

not...

Joisey?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

Stolloween?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Right you are

Back at ya EQ


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## morbidmike

nope


now roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Not yet

Mike?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Evil Queen?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## The Creepster

No

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Creepster?


----------



## Joiseygal

No

Creepster now?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Joiseygal?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Just me

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Still here

Stolloween?


----------



## Joiseygal

NO

Stolloween now


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Yup....let's see...hmmmmmmmm

Joisey?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis still me

Now Joisey?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

Creep?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Stolloween?


----------



## Joiseygal

No again

How about EQ?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Joiseygal?


----------



## fick209

not this time

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Fick?


----------



## morbidmike

nope



Evil Queen


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep

Stolloween?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


The Creepster


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope me again

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, Ms EQ!


The Inimitable Evil Queen again


----------



## Soni

Nope


Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Soni!


Fick


----------



## Dark Star

Not yet.....Morning Roxy

I am going with Goblin it is about that time.


----------



## Soni

Nope


Gobby now?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Soni?


----------



## Soni

Yep


Gobby again?


----------



## Goblin

Still here

Stunning Soni?


----------



## Soni

as stunning as ever



The great gobby??


----------



## Goblin

Greater than ever

Stupendous Soni?


----------



## Soni

Here!!!


Gobby?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

Easter Bunny?


----------



## Soni

Um nope


Creep?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Soni?


----------



## Soni

yep


Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Yep

Soni again?


----------



## Soni

here


gobby?


----------



## The Pod

nope...

now Gobby


----------



## Soni

Nope


Pod?


----------



## Goblin

Yep

Pod?


----------



## The Pod

sure...

Soni?


----------



## Soni

Yep


Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Still here

Soni or Pod?


----------



## Soni

Soni


Pod?


----------



## Goblin

Gobby

Pod?


----------



## Soni

soni


Gobby??


----------



## Goblin

Yep

Soni?


----------



## Soni

oh yes


gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Still here

Soni?


----------



## The Pod

no.

Soni next


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Pod?


----------



## The Pod

yep

soni?


----------



## Soni

Got it


Pod again?


----------



## The Pod

yep...

Gobby?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

Mom?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I sneaked in during my lunch break

Soni?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

Row master .....Staaaaaroke


----------



## The Pod

nope...

how about Spooky1


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about me?

(and hi, Pod - long time, no see)


The Creepster


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

Soni?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope...off riding steak:googly:

Roxy...the LOVELY


----------



## Soni

nope


EQ?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep

Creep?


----------



## The Creepster

yup


Son...eye


----------



## Soni

Yep


Creep?


----------



## The Creepster

Yay

Soni the cow gal AGAIN!


----------



## Soni

sure


creeps again?


----------



## The Creepster

Once more...your good!

Soni....


----------



## Evil Queen

Surprise!

Soni?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope...time to go though

EQ for the road


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep

DS?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Creepster


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

Soni?


----------



## Dark Star

nope

EQ you might make 2000 before the day is through!


----------



## Evil Queen

Might

DS?


----------



## Dark Star

ok one more time before I go

Roxy?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope me again

Mike?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's not here


Evil Queen


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep

Roxy?


----------



## Joiseygal

No

EQ?


----------



## Soni

Nope


Joisey?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Soni


----------



## Soni

Good job


Roxy?


----------



## Joiseygal

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Soni

Nope


Joisey?


----------



## Goblin

Wrongo 

Soni?


----------



## Soni

Yep


Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Soni?


----------



## Soni

Great job



Gobby again?


----------



## Goblin

You got it

Stunning Soni?


----------



## Soni

You know it



hmmmm how about Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Yeah, how about me!

Soni again?


----------



## SPOOKY J

Nope.

Evil Queen?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yes, good morning.

Spooky J?


----------



## SPOOKY J

Yes!

Evil Queen?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep

Spooky J again?


----------



## SPOOKY J

Yes

Evil Queen again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Surprise!


SpookyJ


----------



## SPOOKY J

Yes - Funny I can almost set my clock by you Roxy.

Roxy again?


----------



## Joiseygal

No

Roxy now


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL, SpookyJ)


Yes!


Joiseygal


----------



## Joiseygal

You are correct!

How about Roxy again?


----------



## The Creepster

Nah its me...Shhhhhhh

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning!


The Creepster


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Evil Queen


----------



## scareme

No.

How about Evil Andrew?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Evil Andrew


----------



## The Creepster

No...

Roxy?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

Joisey?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope, wow.....hasn't been a right answer in a while!!


Goblin?


----------



## Joiseygal

No

How about MM


----------



## morbidmike

YAY!!!!!


JG for the win


----------



## Joiseygal

You are a wiener!!!!


How about The Creepster?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Joiseygal?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

Jo the yard QUEEN!


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Creepster?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Afraid not....

Evil Queen?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep

Stolloween?


----------



## scareme

Nope, me.

Nixie?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Nadda,

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Right

Stoll again?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Right-O

Scareme? (again)


----------



## scareme

Right!

Nixie this time?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope my turn

scareme?


----------



## scareme

Right

Spooky again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Almost


Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Roxy?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

Dark Star?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis Me

Roxy?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

DS?


----------



## Dark Star

you the woman!!

EQ?


----------



## Evil Queen

no you da woman!

DS?


----------



## Dark Star

oh my gosh...you are amazing!!!

EQ?


----------



## Evil Queen

Why thank you, so are you!

DS again?


----------



## Dark Star

Is that a new hat??


EQ?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yes it is do you like it?

DS?


----------



## Dark Star

lovely....the color suits you

EQ?


----------



## Evil Queen

Thank you. Are those new shoes?

DS?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope same old shoes!!


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yup, what's up goblin?


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Nothing much. You?

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yup, and really glad I don't have class today!!


Goblin again?


----------



## Goblin

Yep

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Right here


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Still here

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

yup


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Last time for a while
Got to go get dinner

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yup, I'll be here!


Goblin?


----------



## The Creepster

Nah

Powdered toast?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't think so


The Maine **** Man


----------



## morbidmike

NO hahahaahah


creep


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope


Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

Close but no cigar

Jack


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

Creep?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Morbid Mike


----------



## morbidmike

winner


spooky 1 !


----------



## The Creepster

Nope
ROXY


----------



## morbidmike

nope 


roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Creep


----------



## The Creepster

Yay

EQ


----------



## Evil Queen

Me!

Mike?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's on another thread


The Creepster...or maybe Evil Queen


----------



## The Creepster

yup
Roxy


----------



## morbidmike

nope 



Now Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Morbid Mike again


----------



## The Creepster

Nah
EQ?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep

Roxy?


----------



## morbidmike

nope 


EQ


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep

Creep?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

I'm thinking Evil Queen again


----------



## Goblin

Wrongo

Jack?


----------



## fick209

um, nope

goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Fick?


----------



## Joiseygal

Not Fick!

How about Goblin again?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Joiseygal?


----------



## Dark Star

nope

EQ?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep

Joisey playing yet?


----------



## Dark Star

We need to have an alarm system...lol

EQ?


----------



## Evil Queen

Hahaha true.

DS?


----------



## Dark Star

Yep

since no one else seems to be playing this morning

EQ is next


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep, everyone must be hungover.lol

DS seems likely to be next


----------



## Dark Star

once again your powers for foresight amaze me

EQ?


----------



## Evil Queen

Hahaha

I seeeee DS posting next.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

yup!!


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Still here

Jack again?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Ditto...


Goblin, again?


----------



## Goblin

Amazing!


Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

your powers of divination are astounding...


Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Aren't they though?

Jack again?


----------



## Joiseygal

Nope

Jack now?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

JoiseyGal?


----------



## Joiseygal

Yep

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

We're on a roll

Joisey again?


----------



## Evil Andrew

nope - me 

next Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Okay

Evil Andrew?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Nope...

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Stolloween?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Yup....

Goblin redux


----------



## Goblin

Still here

Stolloween again?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Yup...

Ditto...or rather Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Yep

Stolloween


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

yup...and big surprise....

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Yep

Uhhhhhhhh.......Stolloween


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

duhhh..yup

Goblin??


----------



## Goblin

Yep

Stolloween?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Yes

Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Stolloween?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Yes Sir.

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Still here

Stolloween?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Me too.

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Yep

Stolloween?


----------



## Joiseygal

Nope

Stolloween now


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Joiseygal


----------



## Evil Queen

Not yet

Creep?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Howlin Mad


----------



## The Creepster

nope

EQ


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not yet


Creepster


----------



## Evil Queen

nope

Creep?


----------



## The Creepster

Yay

Roxy?


----------



## Dark Star

no

EQ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No


Dark Star


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

DS now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry


But maybe Dark Star now?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## The Pod

nope...

Roxy next.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Pod?


----------



## Soni

Nope


Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Soni?


----------



## Soni

You got it


Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

How are you today?

Stunning Soni?


----------



## Soni

grrrr I am at work and it is Monday how do you think I am?? LOL!!!



Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Would you rather be there with just 2 hours sleep? lol

Sizzling Soni?


----------



## Soni

No but my counter clerk called in sick, so I actually have to work today grrrrrrrrr.........
I am sizzling mad, lol!!!


Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

It'll be over with before you know it sweetie.

Soni?


----------



## Soni

not soon enough


Gobby


----------



## Goblin

Just hang in there.......and don't growl at the customers! lol

Soni?


----------



## Soni

ha ha yeah maybe they won't even come in the door if I'm growling lol!!!!


Gobby


----------



## Goblin

They might growl back.

Growling Soni?


----------



## Soni

grrrrrrrr..........



Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Growl at me again and I'll throw you a bone! lol

Soni?


----------



## Soni

grrrrrrrrr..........
Can you tell I love my job?


Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Yes. But remember....you can growl, but no barking.......and definitely no biting!

Soni?


----------



## Soni

No biting what fun would that be??


Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

They might muzzle you for it. lol

Soni?


----------



## Soni

Good!! 



Gobby


----------



## Goblin

Must I come out there?

Soni?


----------



## Soni

somebody needs to control me, lol


Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

What shall I do with all the dead bodies? lol

Soni?


----------



## Soni

I got a hole dug already


Gobby??


----------



## Goblin

Couldn't you use them as props?
Seems a shame to let them go to waste

Soni?


----------



## Soni

Good point




Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Maybe dress them up pirates?

Soni again


----------



## Soni

and cowboys??



Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

What about the women?

Soni?


----------



## Soni

Wenches?? 



Gobby


----------



## Goblin

Works for me

Soni?


----------



## morbidmike

nope


goblin again


----------



## Goblin

Did I hear someone call my name?

Mike?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope, Jack


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Back form dinner

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Back again


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Me too

Jack?


----------



## morbidmike

no



jack


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Mike?


----------



## morbidmike

yes

goblin


----------



## Goblin

Correct

Mike again?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope, Jack's back


Goblin


----------



## Goblin

WB

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

WB?


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Welcome back

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Ahhh, now I get it, just a bit new to the lingo!! LOL


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Lol

Jack again?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Still here


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

So am I

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yup!!


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Still here

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yeah, but I gotta go study, So I'll catch ya later!!


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Bye Jack. See ya later

Roxy?


----------



## Joiseygal

You are incorrect

How about MM?


----------



## Goblin

Marilyn Monroe? She's dead

Joisey?


----------



## morbidmike

nope

goblin


----------



## Goblin

Yep

Mike?


----------



## Joiseygal

No

Goblin?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

Joisey?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Johnny Thunder


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Soni

Nope


Gobby?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's away from the keyboard


Hauntiholik


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope, Jack.


Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep


Howlin Mad Jack again


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Right here.


Back to you Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay!


Howling Mad


----------



## Howlinmadjack

The one and only...lol


Roxy again?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

Roxy now though!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


The Magnificent Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Thank you

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here!

Creepster again


----------



## Spooky1

How about your husband 

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here for you


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

and I for you 

Roxy again?


----------



## The Creepster

Close enough

Roxy?


----------



## Dark Star

nope me

Roxy now?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

DS


----------



## Dark Star

yep

Creepster one more time?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

yup, back again!


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

So am I

Jack again?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yup, be here a little while.


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Me too

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Still here.


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

So am I

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yup, what a shocker!!


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Cleaned up the garage today. Tired

Jack?


----------



## Soni

Nope



EQ?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep

Monk


----------



## Soni

Nope


Monk now??


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

Joisey?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not yet

Well, not many people here at the moment, so best guess is Fick


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Soni

Nope


Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Yep. Was about to leave. lol

Soni?


----------



## Soni

awwww



Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Then I seen you here and stayed
Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

Stunning Soni


----------



## Soni

aww your so nice sweetie


The Great Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

I know it

Sweet Soni?


----------



## Soni

so sweet


Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Ya'll miss me last night?

Stupendous Soni?


----------



## Soni

Sure we did. Where were you??


Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

I told you in my PM

Soni?


----------



## Soni

lol oh yeah, I'm being blond again



Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Hahahahaha

Soni again


----------



## Soni

huh?? lol!!!!



Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Huh?
Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

Soni?


----------



## Soni

You got it


Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Still here

Soni again...and again......and again


----------



## Soni

Yep nothing better to do



Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

I'm nothing, huh?

Soni?


----------



## Soni

Your crazy that for sure!!!!



Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

You love me for it too! 

Soni?


----------



## Soni

ha ha your funny also



Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

You love me for that too! 

Stunning Soni?


----------



## Soni

Yee-haw my new phone just arrived


Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Nude phone?

Soni?


----------



## Soni

ha ha nope
Ok well I am going to go figure it out
ttyl


Gobby again?


----------



## Goblin

See ya later Soni
Hope you figure out how your nude phone works!

Roxy? Jack? Mike?


----------



## Evil Queen

wrong, wrong, wrong

Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

Right town wrong person

EQ?


----------



## Evil Queen

lol Yep

Spooky1 again?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## The Creepster

Nooo

EQ


----------



## Goblin

Nope

The Creepster?


----------



## Soni

Nope


EQ?


----------



## Spooky1

Incorrect

Queenie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about a Post Queenie?


Fick


----------



## Soni

Nope


Roxy?


----------



## The Creepster

No

Roxy?


----------



## Soni

Nope


Creepster?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Soni?


----------



## Soni

Yep


Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Soni?


----------



## Soni

Yep


Gobby again?


----------



## Goblin

What? No PB? lol

Stunning Soni?


----------



## Soni

Well if he was here I would pick him


Gobby??


----------



## Goblin

You don't love me anymore.
Boooooooooooo Hooooooooooooooooooo

Soni?


----------



## Soni

Poor Gobby!!!
He is a pumpkin butcher, that is kind of cool!!!
lol!!!


Gobby goose??


----------



## Goblin

Did you know Hannibal joined Face Book?
We're friends

Soni?


----------



## Soni

Cool is that who you suggested me to be friends with??
I haven't went to fb yet just saw the notice on my phone


Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Yep. Oh, it's your turn on wordscraper. lol

Soni?


----------



## Soni

cool!!
Well I need to go for a bit I have a 
large job I need to bill out


Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

See ya later Soni
Don't work too hard

Roxy?


----------



## Soni

Done working



Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

I wasn't working to start with. lol

Soni


----------



## SPOOKY J

Nope

Evil Queen


----------



## RoxyBlue

No


SpookyJ


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

Spooky J?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Um, yes......pay no attention to my screen name or avatar. I am SpookyJ.

SpookyJ?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Bone to Pick?


----------



## Soni

Nope



Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Yep. Tis me

Soni?


----------



## Spooky1

Sorry, but that would be wrong

Soni?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## Soni

Nope


Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Yep

Soni?


----------



## Soni

You know it



Gobby again?


----------



## Goblin

Still here

Stunning Soni?


----------



## Soni

Yep


Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Yep

Stupendous Soni?


----------



## morbidmike

no tis the MORBID one not cute frilly fuzzy Soni the lover of all things pink BARF


Roxy you awake yet


----------



## Joiseygal

No but I am. 

Roxy now?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

Apetoes?


----------



## The Creepster

Who told?

Roxy is HERE!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes I am!


The Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Hello

Roxy..again


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay!


The Creepster for round 2


----------



## Soni

Nope


Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Ms Soni


----------



## Soni

Good Job


Foxy Roxy??


----------



## The Creepster

Thanks its my new hair do

Roxy?


----------



## Soni

ha ha and your wrong



Creepster ?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

Soni?


----------



## The Creepster

No shes busy.....getting off the floor :googly:

Soni NOW


----------



## Soni

Yep


EQ


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

EQ


----------



## Soni

wrong


Creepster?


----------



## The Creepster

YAY

Ohhhh Soni again


----------



## Soni

You know it


Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Ok..just cause I CONFORM


Soni?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope it's me this time.

Creep?


----------



## The Creepster

Yay

Ummm SOni
LOL I am not doing well


----------



## Soni

You got it


EQ?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep

Creep?


----------



## The Creepster

Yay once more...

EQ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Soni


----------



## The Creepster

Noooooooooo

Yay Roxy once more


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Roxy?


----------



## Soni

Nope


Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Hey Sweetie!

Soni?


----------



## Soni

Hey there Gobby!!!


Gobby again?


----------



## Goblin

How are you today?

Stunning Soni?


----------



## Soni

At work need I say more??
and you?


Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Naw. I don't work anymore. lol

Soni again?


----------



## Soni

Your lucky


Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Think so? I had to wreck my heart to do it

Soni?


----------



## Soni

aww well that is true
my job is wrecking my personality lol!!!

Gobby??


----------



## Goblin

Growling at the customers again?

Soni?


----------



## Soni

grrrrrrrrrrrr.........



Gobby??


----------



## Goblin

You are a tigress, ain't you? lol

Soni?


----------



## Soni

maybe



Gobby??


----------



## Goblin

Still here

Soni......If she can stop growling long enough


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope, try Jack.


M. Mike?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time


But maybe Morbid Mike now?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope it's me.

Dark Star?


----------



## Dark Star

yes is is..

EQ?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yeppers

DS again?


----------



## Dark Star

wow amazing!

Anything good for dinner? .... EQ


----------



## Evil Queen

Yeah I got some Shu Mai at Costco. Yummy

and you DS?


----------



## Dark Star

I don;t think I have heard of that 

Trying to decide if I want to go out EQ...lol


----------



## Evil Queen

They are like a pot sticker only made with a wonton wrapper and fried crispy.

You know you want In N Out DS.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Jack?


----------



## Soni

Nope



Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Hi Soni

Soni?


----------



## Soni

Gobby guess what



Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

What?

Soni?


----------



## morbidmike

no


now soni


----------



## Soni

I feel off a horse tonight  
I never fall off I got dizzy when I got on


Gobby??


----------



## Goblin

Still waiting

Soni?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nuh-uh


Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Still here

Jack?


----------



## Soni

Nope


Morbid Mike?


----------



## morbidmike

yes


HMJ


----------



## Howlinmadjack

yup


M. Mike


----------



## Soni

Nope


Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Noooooooooo

Jack?


----------



## Soni

Nope


Jack now?


----------



## morbidmike

nope 


soni


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Soni?


----------



## Soni

Yep


Gobby?


----------



## morbidmike

nope



now goblin


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope, jack


Mike?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Jack?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yup


Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Yep

Jack?


----------



## Soni

wrong



Mike?


----------



## morbidmike

yes

back at ya soni


----------



## Goblin

Yeah....but you can call me Gobby

Soni?


----------



## Soni

Oh yes



Gobby goose??


----------



## morbidmike

gobby goose?? not hardley


soni again


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Soni?


----------



## Soni

Oh yes



Mikey??


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope, Jackie


Mike


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yup


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Still here

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yeah, last for the night. Goodnight!!


----------



## Goblin

Goodnight Jack

Soni?


----------



## Dark Star

nope

EQ?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep

DS?


----------



## Dark Star

yep

EQ since no one else is up


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep, light weights.

DS the beer gussler?


----------



## Dark Star

lol But who is up first? 

EQ?


----------



## Evil Queen

I dunno I was up at 7.

DS?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Soni?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Spooky1


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope 


Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yup here for a little while longer


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Had to eat dinner first. lol

Jack?


----------



## The Creepster

No

DS?


----------



## Dark Star

wow you are good!!

Creepster one more time?


----------



## The Creepster

Indeed....

DS...with her toasting abilities


----------



## Dark Star

hey it was toasted....just alot. 

Creepster?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes....amazing

DS cause shes that way


----------



## Dark Star

you can read me...

Creepster ?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Just signed on


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Yep

Jack?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

Soni?


----------



## Soni

Yep


EQ?


----------



## Evil Queen

Here I am!

Soni?


----------



## Soni

Yipee


EQ again?


----------



## Evil Queen

We're on a roll!

Soni?


----------



## Soni

Yes we are


EQ?


----------



## morbidmike

roll breaker 


eq


----------



## Soni

Nope


MM??


----------



## morbidmike

yes pinkey it is


Soni (aka Pinkey)


----------



## Soni

as cute,frilly & pink as ever, lol!!!


MM??


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope 


Soni?


----------



## morbidmike

nope line cutter


now soni


----------



## Soni

Yep


Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yup, and not cutting in!


Mike?


----------



## morbidmike

thanx for following the rules LOL


jack again


----------



## Soni

wrong


MM now??


----------



## Howlinmadjack

No sorry


Soni now


----------



## Soni

oh yes



Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Here


Mike?


----------



## Soni

So wrong


Jack again?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yup, tis me


Soni again?


----------



## Soni

Ye-haw


Jack ?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yup still hangin around


Mike?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Goblin


----------



## Spooky1

Nope I'm here now

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi


The Creepster


----------



## Soni

Nope


Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Soni?


----------



## Soni

You know it


Gobby??


----------



## Goblin

Still here

Stunning Soni?


----------



## Soni

as stunning as ever


The great gobby??


----------



## Goblin

Greater than ever

Stupendous Sonbi?


----------



## Soni

stupendous


Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Awesome as usual

Sweet as honey Soni?


----------



## Soni

so sweet



awesome gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am

Soniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii?


----------



## Soni

Oh yes



Gobby??


----------



## Goblin

How's your Monday going?

Soni?


----------



## Soni

its has been alright
just trying to get through the next hour
and you??

Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Trying to get you through the next hour too

Soni?


----------



## Soni

Yep



Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Here

Soni?


----------



## Soni

Great job



Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

I thought so

Soni again?


----------



## Soni

Wonderful



Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Yes you are

Soni?


----------



## Soni

excellent


gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am

Soni?


----------



## Soni

Yep



Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Tis me

Soni?


----------



## Soni

You know it


Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Of course I do

Soni?


----------



## Soni

Yep



Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Soni?


----------



## Soni

Yep



Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Good evening

Son?


----------



## Soni

Who is Son?
lol!!


Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Still here

Stunning Soni?


----------



## Soni

Yep



EQ?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Soni?


----------



## Soni

Yep


Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Hello. How are you?
Soni?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

no sorry


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Hello Jack

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yup, How you doin Goblin?


Goblin again?


----------



## Goblin

Doing all right.
Watching lost and posting during commercials

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yup, Posting with my son, He's been typing.


Goblin


----------



## Goblin

That's nice

Jack and Son?


----------



## Spooky1

Incorrect

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## Dark Star

nope

EQ are you out there?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe, but not here


The Creepster


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope here I am

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Soni?


----------



## fick209

Not this time

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Still here

Fick?


----------



## morbidmike

nope

Evil Queen


----------



## fick209

nope,

How about Goblin


----------



## morbidmike

too early for him


soni


----------



## Soni

You know it



Mike?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Soni now


----------



## Soni

Yep


Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


The Well -Muscled Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

YES!!!!!!!!! ALL PUMPED 

Roxy...?


----------



## Soni

Nope


Creepster now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He can't get here fast with all those muscles dragging him down


Soni


----------



## Soni

Good Job


Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


The Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Roxy your on the LIST! lol

Soni?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think she's gone now


The Pumped-Up Creepster


----------



## Soni

I'm back 


Creepster?


----------



## RoxyBlue

My mistake


The Creepster now


----------



## Soni

Nope
I'm leaving now though got to get busy at work


Roxy?


----------



## The Creepster

No....

Soni...get to work...the "man" is watching


----------



## Goblin

Good morning

Soni?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope



Evil Queen


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep

Dark Star?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


The Creepster


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

Mike?


----------



## Dark Star

nope

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Roxy now?


----------



## Soni

Nope



Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Stunning Soni?


----------



## Soni

Yep


Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Soni again?


----------



## Soni

You know it


Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Soni?


----------



## Soni

Yep I'm back




Gobby?


----------



## morbidmike

nope


goblin


----------



## Soni

Wrong


Mike?


----------



## morbidmike

sure why not


Soni


----------



## Soni

Good Job



Mike again?


----------



## morbidmike

lookie here


soni


----------



## Soni

Your good



Mike again??


----------



## morbidmike

yes its me


now its you soni


----------



## Soni

You know it



Mike will be up next!


----------



## morbidmike

and so it shall be done


do it soni


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Soni?


----------



## Soni

awwwww Gobby broke the chain



Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Sorry

Soni again?


----------



## Soni

Oh yes



Mike?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Mike?


----------



## Soni

Wrong


Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

I'm not the wrong Gobby either!

Stunning Soni?


----------



## Soni

Yep



Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Still here

Soni?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


The Creepster


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## HauntCast

Sorry, Charlie!

Hauntcast


----------



## HauntCast

Yes, I rule!

Haunti


----------



## fick209

not this time

How about Morbid Mike?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about me?


The Creepster


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Jack?


----------



## Dark Star

nope

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Soni?


----------



## morbidmike

nope


Evil Queen


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Mike?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope it is me !

Goblin will be next, after supper


----------



## Goblin

Goblin is here now

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Dark Star

nope

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Roxy now?


----------



## Soni

Nope


Gobby?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


The Creepster


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope it's me

DS?


----------



## Spooky1

How about me!

back at you EQ


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't think so


Spooky1


----------



## Evil Queen

Missed again

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay!


The Creepster


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## fick209

Not this time

How about Roxy now?


----------



## Goblin

Roxy!!!!! When you can have me instead?

Fick?


----------



## fick209

Yup it's me

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Still here

Fick again


----------



## fick209

last time for me, but yes

Goblin again?


----------



## Goblin

Goodnight Fick. Sweet dreams

Jack?


----------



## Soni

Nope me



Gobby?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Spooky1


----------



## The Creepster

So sorry

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


The Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Indeed!!!!

Roxy once more


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here


The magnificent Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

YES....your good! 

Roxy...cause shes that good


----------



## RoxyBlue

On a roll now!


The Creepster


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Soni

Nope



Mike?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Soni?


----------



## Soni

Yep


Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Soni again?


----------



## morbidmike

nope 


soni


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Mike?


----------



## Soni

nope


Gobby?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nuh-uh


Soni


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Not yet.

Goblin


----------



## Dark Star

not yet

Goblin now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Hauntiholik


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

nope 

next is goblin


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Dark Star?


----------



## fick209

Nope, just me popping in for a bit

How about Roxy next?


----------



## Spooky1

How about Roxy's hubby 

Roxy you there?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Spooky1?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep!


The Cheerful Creepster


----------



## Soni

Nope



Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Maybe Creepster now?


----------



## Soni

Nope it is just me



creepster now?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Soni?


----------



## The Creepster

No hello LADIES....Te-ehehehehehehe

Roxy?


----------



## Soni

well hello!!



creeps again?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Soni?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

Soni?


----------



## Soni

Oh yes



Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Yep

Soni next


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Soni

nah


creeps now?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Creepster?


----------



## Evil Andrew

nope

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay!


Spooky1


----------



## CB_Christmas

nope
goblin?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No


CB again


----------



## CB_Christmas

oh you know me too well 

roxy again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL


CB_Christmas


----------



## Spooky1

I'm here now

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, babe!


The Creepster


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I'm still here

Roxy again


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay!


CB Christmas


----------



## Spooky1

Haven't you figured out I'm stalking you 

Roxy?


----------



## CB_Christmas

nope 
spooky1?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me.

CB_Christmas?


----------



## morbidmike

no

roxy


----------



## Evil Queen

Guess she's still snoozin.

Roxy wake up!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did someone call me?


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

I'm here

Roxy again?


----------



## morbidmike

nope


goblin


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah


Morbid Mike the Souffle Man


----------



## morbidmike

LOL stupid word!!!


roxy again


----------



## RoxyBlue

Morbid Mike the Plain Old Eggs and Bacon Man


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, it's Powdered Toast Man!

Mike now?


----------



## morbidmike

well done


Spooky1 agin perhaps


----------



## RoxyBlue

Perhaps not


Morbid Mike


----------



## Goblin

Well....You almost got it right

Roxy?


----------



## CB_Christmas

negative.

Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Noper


CB_Christmas


----------



## Dark Star

nope me

CB Christmas now?


----------



## CB_Christmas

Iwis! it is I! 

Dark Star?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

CB_ Christmas?


----------



## CB_Christmas

oh of course 

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

CB again?


----------



## CB_Christmas

*(jaws music plays)* .... yes its me again!

Roxy?


----------



## The Creepster

Nah

Roxy now


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope me.

Creep?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, but he's around here somewhere


The Creepster now


----------



## Spooky1

He must be busy lifting weights

Roxy back at ya


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here for you


my hero, Spooky1


----------



## Dark Star

sorry no

EQ?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep it's me

DS?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah


Evil Queen


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Roxy?


----------



## CB_Christmas

nope! 

evil queen?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

CB_Christmas?


----------



## CB_Christmas

wow.. you know my habbits well Gobby!

do I see roxy in our future?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

CB again?


----------



## CB_Christmas

yepp.

gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Still here

CB again?


----------



## CB_Christmas

yepp...going to work now tho...

roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

CB?


----------



## morbidmike

nope the school bell rang


goblin


----------



## Goblin

Yep

Mike?


----------



## CB_Christmas

nawww

im thinking Spooky1?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Wrooong!!!


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Hello Jack

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Back again, been a long time!!


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Yeah it has

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yup!!! Starting the cycle again?


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

(Singing) Will the circle be unbroken?

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yessir...


Goblin again?


----------



## Goblin

Who else?

Jack again


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Back in the saddle!


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

I never left it

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yeah, we can't all be Goblin the great and terrible!!!


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

May have died trying to be 

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Lol!!


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Still here

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yup...

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Yep

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Still here as well!!

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You got a well?

Jack?


----------



## CB_Christmas

c-c-c-combo breaker!! Its me!!

Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

CB?


----------



## CB_Christmas

yes it is I!

jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

In the Flesh...Sort of!!


Goblin?


----------



## CB_Christmas

nice try.... 
HMJ?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Jack?


----------



## CB_Christmas

naww

gobby AGAIN?


----------



## Goblin

Yep

CB?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope 

CB?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Jack?


----------



## CB_Christmas

nope
jackk?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

CB?


----------



## CB_Christmas

MUAHAHAHAHAHAH NEVER!!!

lol Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Nooooooooooooooooooooooo. Try again

CB?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope, Jacks Back!!


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Still Here

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yup


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Yep

Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

One more time then I'm off to bed...G'night!!!


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Goodnight Jack

Roxy?


----------



## CB_Christmas

non. C'est moi encore!
gobby encore?


----------



## Goblin

Yep

CB again?


----------



## CB_Christmas

yepp

jack?


----------



## The Creepster

Nah

ROXY!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

The Creepster with hairball on his shoulder


----------



## The Creepster

LOL that sucked so bad!

Roxy again!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I am!


The Creepster, cleaned up now


----------



## The Creepster

YES...just for a bit though...the time to go lift is at HAND

Roxy?


----------



## Evil Queen

Surprise!

DS?


----------



## Dark Star

wow!! you are insightful

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

So are you!


Evil Queen


----------



## Dark Star

nope 

EQ now?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## morbidmike

nope


soni


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nu-uh


Morbid Mike


----------



## Goblin

He was unavoidably restrained

Roxy?


----------



## Hauntiholik

She must be working.

Gobby


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Haunti again?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Indeed.

How about Mike now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about not Mike?


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

How'd you guess?

Roxy again


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Spooky1 one more time?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

No, sorry...


Dark Star?


----------



## Dark Star

Yep.

I am going with Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Okay......But you pay your own way into the movie! 

DS?


----------



## morbidmike

nope shes tiedup at the moment muhahahahahahaha


now roxy


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

DS?


----------



## Dark Star

Yep

Roxy?


----------



## morbidmike

nope


DS


----------



## Dark Star

once again

Now Roxy?


----------



## morbidmike

nope 

roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Creepster


----------



## morbidmike

nope


DS


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Morbid Mike


----------



## The Creepster

Nah

DS?


----------



## RoxyBlue

This game is not so easy this morning, is it?


Morbid Mike


----------



## The Creepster

Nah

Creepster?


----------



## The Creepster

YES!!!!!!!!!

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, ya goofball!


Creepster again


----------



## The Creepster

Indeed

Roxy? for the WIN


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woot!


Spooky1


----------



## The Creepster

Nah

Roxy once more


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Roxy now?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Still wrong.

Gobby next


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Haunti?


----------



## morbidmike

nope Im too ugly to be her



Dark Star


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Roxy


----------



## Hauntiholik

I think she's spotting Spooky1 

DS now


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Haunti?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope, Jack


Goblin?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Spooky1?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*No, it's me.

Spooky1 will post next.*


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Hauntiholik

She's off having her 29th birthday 

Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

SOMEBODY IS PEEKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Haunti?


----------



## Spooky1

Wrong

Haunti?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope...


Goblin?


----------



## CB_Christmas

nope! Im back!!!

Jack?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Roxy?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## morbidmike

nope tis I


dark star


----------



## Evil Queen

She must be sleepin.

Mike?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not even close


Johnny Thunder


----------



## Goblin

Wrongo

Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Me 

next Goblin


----------



## RoxyBlue

No


Next Evil Andrew


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why yes it is

Next is Bobzilla


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Spooky1

Wrong

Roxy, you there?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Spooky1?


----------



## Evil Andrew

nope me 

Next is Evil Queen


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Roxy?


----------



## Soni

Nope



Roxy now?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

me

next Goblin


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Evil Andrew?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope it's me.

Roxy will post next.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay!


Morbid Mike


----------



## PrettyGhoul

lol, no it's me again. 

Roxy will post next.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Now Roxy?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Me again.

I still think Roxy is going to post next.


----------



## morbidmike

wow optimism !!! but sadly no


Pretty Ghoul??


----------



## Evil Andrew

me 

next is Draik


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, and sorry I'm late


Morbid Mike


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, tis me

Roxy, you still there?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Roxy now?


----------



## scareme

No, will anyone get it right on this page? I'll try next. 

Morbid Mike?


----------



## morbidmike

ding ding ding we have a winner


johnny thunder


----------



## scareme

Sorry, me again, another loser.

JT?


----------



## morbidmike

dammit I was going to say you too!!!


now I will scareme


----------



## scareme

Yeah! We're on a roll of one! Shall we try for two in a row?

Mike?


----------



## morbidmike

woot!!!


scareme


----------



## scareme

Yeah! We're really rocking now!

Mike again?


----------



## morbidmike

yipppppeeee!!!


scareme


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

But Roxy will be next now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I am

Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

He's been unavoidably restrained

Spooky1 now?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct

Evil Queen?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No...me.

Spooky1?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## scareme

Nope

Spooky?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct good lady

scareme?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Spooky1?


----------



## Spooky1

Sure

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi , honey!


Spooky1 again


----------



## Goblin

Believe it or not.......NO!

Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

Right town, wrong member

Dark Star?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Morbid Mike


----------



## Spooky1

Do I look Morbid to you? 

Morbid Mike now?


----------



## Dark Star

surprise nope, just me....

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, DS!


Dark Star again


----------



## Goblin

Nope.

Roxy?


----------



## Dark Star

Nope

Maybe Roxy next.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

DS?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Sorry, but no.

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Jack?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope just me.

Dark Star will post next.


----------



## Devils Chariot

Sorry chap! I say Johnny Thunder!


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

nope 

next Goblin


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wrong-o


Evil Andrew


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why yes it is !

Next is Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Evil Andrew?


----------



## scareme

Suprise!

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Scareme


----------



## scareme

Right!

You again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Of course!


Scareme


----------



## Dark Star

nope

Spooky?


----------



## morbidmike

nope 


goblin


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah


Morbid Mike the Magnificent - or Maleficent:devil:


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, just your hubby

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think you're magnificent


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

You're so sweet 

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, honey

Evil Queen


----------



## Dark Star

Nope not yet...

Mike?


----------



## morbidmike

well done sugar cube


snookie wookie again (DS)


----------



## Dark Star

absolutely my little hot fudge sundae.....

Would you care to go again?


----------



## morbidmike

you betcha you saucy lil biscut


DS again


----------



## shar

sauce and biscuits-- hungry now


----------



## shar

I am soooo sorry should have said Goblin?


----------



## morbidmike

nope


shar


----------



## Zombies R Us

No.
I say Scareme.


----------



## shar

no i still think goblin is going to put the comic book down


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

scareme?


----------



## shar

no

Guess I will go with Dark Star


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Shar?


----------



## shar

yessiree billy bob boy lol

do i get to guess next one as Dark Star?


----------



## shar

oops posted in wrong place but yep meeeee lol

do i get to guess Dark Star?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Me again

Shar?


----------



## shar

yuppers when is the deadline for this lol?

scareme?


----------



## morbidmike

nope she is still sleeping


shar again???


----------



## scareme

I'm not sleeping, just lazy.

Shar?


----------



## shar

yes

halstead?


----------



## Spooky1

Incorrect

Roxy


----------



## morbidmike

incorrect as well


now roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it!


Morbid Mike


----------



## Spooky1

Not expecting me?

Roxy


----------



## Dark Star

nope sorry

Roxy next perhaps?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

DS?


----------



## shar

nope nope

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Shar?


----------



## shar

yip yip

scareme?


----------



## The Creepster

No......and get off my lawn

DS?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

shar?


----------



## shar

righto

Dark Star?


----------



## scareme

Nope

shar?


----------



## Goblin

Nooooooooo

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Yea! 

shar?


----------



## morbidmike

nope too early for her


scareme


----------



## scareme

Yep

Mike again?


----------



## morbidmike

yepper 


next will be roxy blue


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are so right!


Morbid Mike


----------



## The Creepster

Nah...land shark

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Creepster


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Roxy?


----------



## scareme

naw, just me

Goblin?


----------



## morbidmike

nope


shar hehehehe


----------



## shar

yep heheheh

Hellrazor?


----------



## Spooky1

Incorrect

Shar?


----------



## Evil Andrew

me 

next spooky1


----------



## shar

sorry

Dark Star?


----------



## scareme

I'm sorrier

shar?


----------



## shar

right you are!

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Shar?


----------



## shar

right

Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, but close


The Creepster


----------



## morbidmike

hes to mean to play games any more LOL


dark star


----------



## Dark Star

yep, it is me....


Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct!


Morbid Mike


----------



## morbidmike

indeedley doo


dark star


----------



## Spooky1

I break the streak of correct answers

Mike?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but he's lurking somewhere

Morbid Mike now?


----------



## scareme

Nope, me

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes


Scareme


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

How about my Honey Pie


----------



## RoxyBlue

I trust you mean me?

Evil Queen


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## Evil Andrew

me 

next is shar


----------



## shar

right

Evil Andrew again?


----------



## Evil Andrew

right again

Next is Goblin


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Spooky1


----------



## Dark Star

nope just me.

scareme?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me.

DS?


----------



## shar

just me

Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, just her hubby

shar?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nuh-uh

Morbid Mike


----------



## shar

nope

scarme?


----------



## Spooky1

Boo (did I scare you?)

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Nooooooooooooo

Spooky1?


----------



## shar

Noooo

Hot Goblin again?


----------



## fick209

Nope, just me with quick visit

How about shar again?


----------



## DarkLore

How about a long shot.....it's me.


Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Noooooooooo

Now Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

No, but she is on the couch next to me.


Scareme


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Spooky1 next, unless Roxy takes the laptop
away from him and posts. lol


----------



## Evil Andrew

me

next is Evil Queen


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## shar

If you saw me in the morning I would scareyou

Evil Andrew?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Shar


----------



## shar

yess 


Spooky1?


----------



## Spooky1

Yes!

Roxy?


----------



## shar

nope

Roxy now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I am!


Shar again


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope it's me.

Evil Andrew?


----------



## shar

naw just me

Evil Andrew now?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

shar, back to you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope:jol:


Hauntiholik, for the long shot


----------



## Goblin

Good thing you didn't bet the famly fortune! 

Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Me

and my good friend , Mr Chicken


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's not here


Morbid Mike


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

Close (she's on the couch next to me)

shar?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Me again

Roxy?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Goblin will post next.


----------



## Goblin

You called?

PrettyGhoul?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope, Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

We have a winnah!


Evil Queen


----------



## Spooky1

I may be Evil (sometimes), but I ain't no Queen 

Creepster


----------



## shar

me

HMJ?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Roxy?


----------



## Hauntiholik

nope

Evil Queen now


----------



## Evil Queen

Here I am.

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Evil Queen?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Nope just me after quite some time

roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Morbid Mike


----------



## Spooky1

Don't you recognize your own hubby? 

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing morbid about you


Spooky1 again


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Morbid Mike?


----------



## morbidmike

yes it is


dark star


----------



## smileyface4u23

No, it is I. 

RoxyBlue??


----------



## morbidmike

nope


evil queen


----------



## Goblin

Nope.

Dark Star?


----------



## morbidmike

nope too early


evil queen


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time


Shar


----------



## morbidmike

nope


spooky1


----------



## Evil Queen

I finally showed up.

Mike?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He must be busy somewhere


Mike now?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, it's me!

Mike?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Shar?


----------



## morbidmike

hey I'm here now!!! well till 530 am



now let it be roxy blue


----------



## RoxyBlue

So be it


Fick


----------



## Evil Queen

Boy did I read that wrong. lol

DS?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Evil Queen?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Sorry but no.

EQ?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Haunti?


----------



## Hauntiholik

YES!!!!!

Morbid Mike now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No!

Haunti


----------



## Hauntiholik

You are psychic!

Roxy again


----------



## Spooky1

Incorrect, oh non-psychic one. 

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Morbid Mike


----------



## Spooky1

No Morbid here.

Haunti?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Maybe Haunti now?


----------



## The Creepster

Nah

Scareme


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wrong

Haunti


----------



## Evil Andrew

nope

next is Evil Queen


----------



## Goblin

Sorry. Tis me

Morbid Mike?


----------



## CB_Christmas

no! It is I!

Goblin again?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope!

CB Christmas again?


----------



## CB_Christmas

yessir!

Spooky1?


----------



## The Creepster

No...hes out getting me a new hat

M Mike


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope me 

Next is Evil Queen


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm not evil at all


The Creepster


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Haunti?


----------



## samhayne

nah..

Spooky1 ?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope hes hugging bacon or something....

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, yes


The Creepster


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## ededdeddy

Nope 


Spooky?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Close


Morbid Mike


----------



## morbidmike

well done you guys havent given up hope on me


dark star


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope tis I!

Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


But perhaps Spooky1 now?


----------



## Goblin

Who??????

Morbid Mike?


----------



## morbidmike

well lookie here another win for the good guys


evil queen


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


The Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Yes....but only because Your in the same room as me...

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm pretty sure I'm by myself here


Shar


----------



## The Creepster

Nah....I am underneath the dog

ROXY with MOXIE!


----------



## scareme

Bet you never expected me!

Spooky


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bwa ha ha - no


Morbid Mike


----------



## morbidmike

indeed


goblin


----------



## Spooky1

No goblins here

scareme?


----------



## morbidmike

no


creepster


----------



## scareme

No, me again.

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

You have chosen wisely

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Yeah!

Goblin?


----------



## morbidmike

nope wrong


now the goblin


----------



## scareme

Wrong again

but now the Goblin


----------



## shar

Nope

Redsno?


----------



## scareme

no

shar?


----------



## shar

ok its me

peanut?


----------



## scareme

Yeah! I got one right!

shar again?


----------



## shar

damn your good

shar?


----------



## scareme

Wrong again, it's me

wild guess, shar?


----------



## shar

I swear your looking in my computer!

Goblin?


----------



## scareme

Fooled you again, it's me!

shar, once more?


----------



## shar

ok, looking over my shoulder now!

JT?


----------



## scareme

Ha Ha Ha, I just keep tricking you.

shar


----------



## shar

You should be a magician!!

got it back for now


----------



## Evil Andrew

Me

Next Shar


----------



## shar

Are you sure this is not scareme???

EvilA again?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why yes

Back to Shar


----------



## shar

Damn people keep doing this to me

scareme?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Morbid Mike?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


The Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Yeah..your good at this Roxy

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

So are you


Morbid Mike


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, tis me

Shar?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time


Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis Me

Roxy?


----------



## morbidmike

nope


dark star


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not doing so well, are we?


Spooky1


----------



## morbidmike

I should say not


Roxy


----------



## scareme

Loser!

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Scareme?


----------



## shar

nope, she is clipping her toenails

goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Yep

Morbid Mike?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No


Mr Chicken


----------



## PirateLady

No never would have guessed me







Roxy?


----------



## morbidmike

nope she chasing shar at the moment


goblin


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's chasing rainbows


Morbid Mike


----------



## Goblin

Nope. He's chasing his tail 

Roxy?


----------



## morbidmike

nope notta zipola


shar


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're all out of practice


Johnny Thunder


----------



## Spooky1

Not expecting me?

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, honey


Hauntiholik


----------



## morbidmike

nope she might be washing BelFry


Scareme


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sometimes we are mistaken for one another


Morbid Mike, come on back!


----------



## morbidmike

ello my dear


roxy again


----------



## scareme

Dear Roxy and I look just alike. Except for our eyes, hair, mouth, cheeks, hight, weight, and nose. But other than that we look alike.

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Yep. Tis me

Scareme?


----------



## morbidmike

nope


dark star


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Evil Queen

nope

Spooky1?


----------



## The Creepster

Nah....but I am wearing his hat

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, give the hat back!:googly:


Morbid Mike


----------



## The Creepster

No but I am wearing his oatmeal pie

Roxy again


----------



## scareme

Nope, her twin

Morbid Mike?


----------



## morbidmike

yes I'm using my 7000 th post this give you an honor Scareme


scareme again


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's retired for the evening


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Correct, Your Psychotic powers are showing 

Roxy again?


----------



## morbidmike

no its me


roxy


----------



## Goblin

You're not Roxy!

Morbid Mike?


----------



## scareme

I've not retired for the evening, but soon

Goblin?


----------



## morbidmike

nope


shar


----------



## PirateLady

No She is eating her zombie meal


roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


The Creepster


----------



## Evil Queen

Not this time.

Let's try Roxy again.


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, but but I do know were she lives. 

Now Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay!


Da Weiner


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, me again

Evil Queen?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep!

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Evil Queen


----------



## Evil Queen

Ding, ding, ding we have a winner!

Mike?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think he's dropping a screwdriver into an electrical panel


Evil Queen


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, just Evil Spooky1 

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Whooooooo?

Scareme?


----------



## Monk

nope


ededdeddy?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope....

FryLock?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you just make that up?


The Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

YES....and no hes real....Aqua Teen Hunger Force

Roxy, the truly evil one


----------



## PirateLady

Nope


Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ta da!


The Creepster


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Newp

Spooky1?


----------



## The Creepster

No WAY

Roxy?


----------



## debbie5

NO..I hexed her computer. 

Morbid Mike?


----------



## Spooky1

nope, you apparently didn't get my computer Debbie

Debbie?


----------



## rottincorps

nope its me



Roxy


----------



## Goblin

You're not Roxy either!
Heck, since I'm the only one around..........

Goblin?


----------



## Night Watchman

No

Mr Chicken


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nuh-uh


Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Mr. Chicken?


----------



## PirateLady

Nope


Johnny?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


The Creepster


----------



## Night Watchman

No

Goblin


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wrong


Morbid Mike


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope me

next roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay!

Mr Chicken


----------



## The Creepster

What did you call me?

Dark Star


----------



## RoxyBlue

She must be doing something else


The Creepster


----------



## Night Watchman

no

Creepster


----------



## morbidmike

nope


goblin


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Mike again?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next is the Evil Queen


----------



## Spooky1

Incorrect

Evil Andrew


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Morbid Mike?


----------



## shar

nope

Evil Queen?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yeppers

Shar?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No

Shar now


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope she's having dinner.

Spooky1?


----------



## morbidmike

nope hes clipping his toe nails


evil queen


----------



## shar

nope she is clipping ear hairs

Mr. Chicken?


----------



## morbidmike

nope hes eating spuds


Shar


----------



## shar

yesssss

Goblin?


----------



## The Creepster

of the magic nose type

Roxy


----------



## shar

no just a proxy

Mr. Chicken?


----------



## Spooky1

Who you calling Chicken 

Creepster?


----------



## shar

Who you calling Creepster?

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

I didn't call you Creepster!

Morbid Mike?


----------



## morbidmike

who you calling Mor.......wait thats me well done


Shar


----------



## shar

very well done!

Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

Close, but no cigar

shar?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


The Creepster


----------



## Wildcat

Nope.

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Morbid Mike


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Roxy?


----------



## morbidmike

no tis I da morbid one

roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it!


Morbid Mike again


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis I

Morbid Mike?


----------



## PirateLady

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

Doc Doom perhaps?


----------



## The Creepster

No

Spooky


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's here somewhere


The All-Powerful Creepster


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope, the all powerful EQ

Spooky1?


----------



## The Creepster

Nah
Roxy again with her SMILE


----------



## PirateLady

Nope just me 

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, and I am smiling


Evil Queen


----------



## Spooky1

You have a beautiful smile Roxy, even if you guessed wrong

Roxy again?


----------



## morbidmike

no smiles here just looks of sheer anger


now Fick209


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Rabid....er....Morbid Mike?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Me

Mr Chicken ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Evil Andrew


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why yes

Next Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


The Creepster


----------



## PirateLady

Nope just little ole me

Creepster?


----------



## Spooky1

Good guess, but no

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Pirate Lady


----------



## Goblin

Arrrrggghhhh.......nooooooooooooo

Roxy?


----------



## PirateLady

Ahoy Matey nawww

Badger?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Pirate Lady again


----------



## PirateLady

Yep 

Spooky1?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Morbid Mike?


----------



## PirateLady

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Close


Pirate Lady


----------



## Dark Star

Nope surprise!! just me 

Roxy again?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, but I am her close personal friend. 

EQ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Spooky1


----------



## morbidmike

nope tis I the morbid one


EQ


----------



## Goblin

Nooooooooo

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Evil Queen


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Morbid Mike?


----------



## Runs With Scissors

Sorry!

Evil Queen?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

But perhaps Evil Queen now?


----------



## Moon Dog

Surprise!

Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Surprise


Moon Dog


----------



## Goblin

You're absolutely WRONG!

Morbid Mike?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope me.

Goblin will post next.


----------



## Goblin

You called?

PrettyGhoul?


----------



## Lunatic

No...sorry.

Johnny Thunder will post next


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next is Evil Queen


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Morbid Mike?


----------



## Evil Andrew

nope 

next Evil Queen


----------



## morbidmike

nope now its me


evil queen


----------



## Evil Queen

How in the world did you know I was going to post?

Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next Evil Queen


----------



## Evil Queen

Right you are.

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Spooky1?


----------



## Spooky1

Sure, why not

EQ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Evil Queen now


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Roxy?


----------



## Nightmare-Dude

Nope

Goblin????????


----------



## morbidmike

nope


nightmare dude


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Morbid Mike


----------



## Evil Andrew

me

Next, Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good call


Badger


----------



## The Creepster

Nah...

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay

The Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Once more then I must go and find my lamp

EQ?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope , EA !

Next EQ


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Morbid Mike?


----------



## The Creepster

Nah 

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Indeed


The Creepster and Lord Humongous


----------



## The Creepster

YES...and hes telling me its time to go work my back, legs and abs...before we do...

Roxy once more for the road


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope it's me this time.

Roxy now?


----------



## The Creepster

YES...wait who?

My magic talking paperclip that tells me to eat pencil shavings


----------



## Evil Queen

I guess I'll post next while you eat your pencil shavings.

I'll call on Mike to post next.


----------



## The Creepster

Nah tis ME..but you get a cookie anyways

EQ? perhaps


----------



## Evil Queen

Hmmm a cookie.

Creep again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't think so

Morbid Mike or his Minion


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next Fick


----------



## debbie5

Fick is out buying gas for the lawnmower (I wonder if the parents repaid for the gas?)

Next is Roxy....


----------



## Goblin

Wrongo 

Morbid Mike


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope...


Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Roxy asked me to fill in for her

Morbid Mike?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope


Evil Queen?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Roxy?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope it's me...PrettyGhoul


----------



## Goblin

Yeah, but who's posting next?

PrettyGhoul again?


----------



## jdsteel82

Nope Its me!

Howlin Mad Jack again?


----------



## lewlew

Just in from left field....

I'll say Goblin.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, lewlew!


The Creepster


----------



## Spooky1

What, not expecting your hubby?

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, honey:kisskin:

Johnny Thunder


----------



## morbidmike

nope its me


Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Evil Queen


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next Badger


----------



## Goblin

Noooooooooooo

Morbid Mike?


----------



## jdsteel82

nope
But I will guess Morbid Mike


----------



## morbidmike

good guess


now Evil Queen


----------



## RoxyBlue

nope


Morbid Mike


----------



## morbidmike

well done Rox!!!


back to ya Roxy blue


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next mike


----------



## Goblin

Wrongo

Roxy?


----------



## morbidmike

nope not yet


Evil Queen


----------



## lewlew

Uh Uh.

Let's say Evil Andrew.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Noooo


Dark Star


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next EQ


----------



## The Creepster

No shes busy making jell-o

Roxy...just fer KICKS


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Morbid Mike?


----------



## morbidmike

YES you win


evil queen


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time

Morbid Mike, who should be working on something


----------



## The Creepster

Nah hes got sticky fingers from pie that he grew on face farm

Roxy...cause well you know


----------



## morbidmike

nope and I dont play games there dammit


now the wonderful Roxy


----------



## Spooky1

Yes she is wonderful, but not here. 

You out there Roxy?


----------



## morbidmike

nope I guess not



EQ


----------



## The Creepster

No...shes on face farm too...growing some corn

Dark Star maybe


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next Creepster


----------



## Zurgh

Nope

Goblin, perchance?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Zurgh?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope, how about Howlin...


Morbid Mike, perchance?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Next EQ


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Zurgh

You think I'm that sexy, feminine, and sport a meat-body? WOW!

I'll guess Goblin, but don't trust a shadow...


----------



## Goblin

Whoever said I did? 

Zurgh?


----------



## Evil Andrew

nope, 

next Johnny T


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Next EQ


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Morbid Mike


----------



## Luigi Bored

No, Luigi!

EvilQueen?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Spooky1


----------



## The Creepster

Sorry...its the hat

EQ?


----------



## morbidmike

nope


now EQ


----------



## Goblin

You have guessed incorrectly
Men, take him out an execute him!

Roxy?


----------



## The Creepster

Sometimes

EQ?


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm here!

Spooky1?


----------



## The Creepster

Nah...

Cream filled Mike?


----------



## morbidmike

LOL yes


EQ


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope. EA !

Next EQ


----------



## morbidmike

nope


EA


----------



## ededdeddy

no


Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Ed X 3


----------



## ededdeddy

sure enough


Roxy again


----------



## Zurgh

NO..

Goblin-ish...


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Zurgh?


----------



## Zurgh

I called for pizza... But ya might be an appetizer for the army...

Gobbie (as a side-salad?) they know ya by name....


----------



## Goblin

Yeah......right

Zurgh?


----------



## Zurgh

Uncanny!

Goblin for 22 pts...


----------



## Goblin

You got it

Zurgh for lack of anyone better


----------



## morbidmike

nope 


roxy in the morn!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay, except it's officially afternoon now


The Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Ok one more before I go and destroy my arms/shoulders/abs

Roxy...cause shes so nice and her heart is BIG LIKE THIS


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Now Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, I typed too slow

The Creepster once more before killing his shoulders?


----------



## The Creepster

Ok...BUT now I must go....I have to go and get BIGGER....for I have worlds to take over

Roxy...once more...cause I said SO


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me again

Uhhhhhhhhh......Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope. 

Next MM


----------



## The Creepster

No hes at some bar where you have to wear Dockers...

EQ?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Heh heh heh, Dockers

Next EQ


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nuh-uh


Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Noooooooooooo

Morbid Mike


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Creepster?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Me

Next EQ


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Morbid Mike?


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the week last.


----------



## Zurgh

Ha,Ha!

Go4it, Gobbie!


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Zurgh?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

not if i go for it too!


----------



## Goblin

Oh really?

Dark Angel?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope....

ROXY...HERE....NOW


----------



## RoxyBlue

Impatient, aren't we?


The Creepster, at your leisure:jol:


----------



## The Creepster

Ok but don't tell no one....

Roxy once more cause well...you know


----------



## RoxyBlue

I know nothing


The Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

YES...
Now DS...and some toast


----------



## RoxyBlue

No DS, no toast


Dark Star now?


----------



## The Creepster

Shes getting the toast ready......

ROXY...you sneaky little


----------



## RoxyBlue

You talkin' to ME?!


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

At your service

Roxy again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Spooky1 one more time?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Get a chat room, you two!! :googly:


----------



## Evil Andrew

Me !

Next is MM


----------



## morbidmike

is that monster mudd or me??? I'll go with me



now Evil Queen


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope - EA

Next EQ


----------



## The Creepster

Nah...shes do some exploratory surgery 

Powder Toast Man?


----------



## morbidmike

umm I think so but not sure


creep again


----------



## The Creepster

Ok only cause I paid through till Thursday....

Mike...just a guess


----------



## Evil Queen

Here I am!

Spooky1?


----------



## Spooky1

You must be psychic

EQ?


----------



## Goblin

Nooooooooo

Zurgh?


----------



## The Creepster

Nah hes over by the concession stand getting more hog fat.....

EQ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


The Creepster shall return 'cause he's like that


----------



## Goblin

Not this time

Roxy.....cause I said so.


----------



## Spooky1

Apparently just cause you said so, isn't good enough.

Roxy, you there honey?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, sweetie


Morbid Mike


----------



## Spooky1

Caught you trying to meet up with another man! 

EQ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Caught you trying to meet up with another woman:googly:


Spooky1, my one and only man


----------



## morbidmike

Barf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!barf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Eq


----------



## Spooky1

Did you get that out of your system Mike?

Next a Post Ho with nearly 30K posts?


----------



## Goblin

She's too busy counting them

Spooky1?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next is Gob


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fooled ya!


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Yes and congrats on 30K posts

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Of course


Bone to Pick


----------



## Bone To Pick

Only to be a part of posting history, Rox!! Back to you...


----------



## Evil Andrew

Me

Next Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Morbid Mike?


----------



## The Creepster

Nah hes out selling oranges by the off ramp.....

Roxy!!!!!! for it has been fore TOLD


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ya doofy!


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Correct :kisskin:

Bone to Pick?


----------



## pyro

ha ha 

roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good job, Pyro!


Morbid Mike


----------



## Goblin

Who?

Roxy?


----------



## The Creepster

No shes doing some laps

Roxy now though....cause its Friday and they let me out for good behavior


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here


The Creepster, as long as he is still behaving himself


----------



## The Creepster

I am always behaving on myself....what better way to enjoy this fine Friday...

Roxy again? perhaps?


----------



## Spooky1

Incorrect!

EQ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Also incorrect.


Evil Andrew


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wow - now that is a truly psychic prediction ! 8 hrs before I logged on !


Next is Evil Queen


----------



## Goblin

Wrongo

Roxy?


----------



## Zurgh

Lies!


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Zurgh?


----------



## Zurgh

No, but since ya answered & not the Elder-gods...

Mr. Goblin... I think, perhaps, with my dinner... Too?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Just me

Zurgh?


----------



## Zurgh

Bah... I'm still hungry...

Goblin, with a yummy snack, then?


----------



## Goblin

Be hard pressed to get it to you

Zurgh


----------



## morbidmike

nope


evil queen


----------



## Dark Star

nope she must be sleeping in this morning!

how about now? EQ are you there?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Spooky1?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next EQ


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, tis me.

Zurgh will post next.


----------



## Goblin

Nope. It's me

Zurgh?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, no Zurgh here

Evil Queen?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next is Goblin


----------



## PirateLady

Nope

Roxy


----------



## Spooky1

Close, but not quite

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Morbid Mike?


----------



## PirateLady

Nope just me

Morbid Mike?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He must be busy doing something


The Creepster


----------



## Spooky1

He's off lifting massive weights

EQ?


----------



## Evil Queen

That would be me.

Creepster?


----------



## PirateLady

Nope,

Morbid mike?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## The Creepster

Nah...



Spooky1 said:


> He's off lifting massive weights


 OF COURSE its what I do!!!! LOL

EQ now?:googly:


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next , mr thunder


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Morbid Mike?


----------



## Zurgh

Nah, he is sleepin....

Wild guess, Goblin?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not wild enough, I guess


Morbid Mike


----------



## morbidmike

do ya'll have ESP or what???


Goblin


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope it's me this time.

Spooky1?


----------



## morbidmike

dammit!!!!


EQ


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next EQ


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Zurgh?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next EQ


----------



## morbidmike

nope


evil A


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why yes

Next creepster


----------



## The Creepster

sausages

The Archivist


----------



## morbidmike

LOL he's banned FOR EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and hes not here


evil A


----------



## The Creepster

Nah

Red Fox


----------



## morbidmike

yep


Opie Cutingham


----------



## Evil Andrew

Creepster's real name is Opie ?

Next mm


----------



## morbidmike

yes his name is Opie


evil A


----------



## The Creepster

Nah...hes got a job now

evil andrew


----------



## Evil Andrew

Dang. This is hard !

Next MM


----------



## The Creepster

MMmmm nope

Pestilence?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope, I'm Death


Maybe MM's gnomes would be considered a pestilence


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope Famine.

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why yes

Next Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...but only cause I said so

EQ?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yeppers!

Andrew?


----------



## The Creepster

No...sorry just me

Now perhaps Andrew of Evil


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Morbid Mike?


----------



## morbidmike

yes here in the morning


EQ


----------



## The Creepster

Nah..

I am going with Toast....or DS as shes known


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wrong-o!


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

As you wish 

Evil Queen?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope-O

Thundercleese....I mean Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Next EQ


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## PirateLady

nope

Roxy?


----------



## morbidmike

too early its just me


I say Evil Queen


----------



## RoxyBlue

I say NO


Spooky1


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next Goblin will pop in


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, it's me one post late. 

Morbid Mike?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Spooky1 again?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope, 

Next Pirate Lady


----------



## debbie5

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! Nope.

Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, she's down stairs.

Debbie?


----------



## Goblin

Noooooo......

Dolly Parton?


----------



## rottincorps

man if I was.........DAM



Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Dracula?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next is EQ


----------



## Goblin

She is?

Morbid Mike?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now EQ


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## morbidmike

nope


goblin


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Evil Andrew?


----------



## morbidmike

nope


roxy b.....


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## morbidmike

nope 



goblin


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ha!


Morbid Mike


----------



## morbidmike

why are you here so late but you are correct


roxy again maybe???


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Now Roxy?


----------



## morbidmike

nope she musta went to bed


EQ


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope

Roxy...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning!


The Creepster in All His Greatness


----------



## morbidmike

nope morbid mike and his more betterness 


spooky1


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Next EQ


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Morbid Mike


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next is MM


----------



## Goblin

Marilyn Monroe?

Spooky1?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Jack?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next is EQ


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't think so

Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Noooooooooooooooo
Wanna try again?

Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

No

Goblin ?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why yes

Next Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Yep

Evil Andrew again?


----------



## morbidmike

nope 


now evil andrew


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why yes

Next EQ


----------



## morbidmike

she was burned at the stake tonight LOL


evil Andrew


----------



## Evil Andrew

morbid mike said:


> she was burned at the stake tonight LOL


Very sad, but, sniff sniff, are we having steak tonight ?

Next is MM


----------



## Goblin

Nope. He's eating his steak

Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope, 

Next is EQ


----------



## Goblin

Wrong again

Morbid Mike?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

EQ ?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Morbid Mike?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Sadly no

Next is Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Surprise!

Now Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Surprise!

Morbid Mike


----------



## Goblin

Wrongo

Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why no,

Next is EQ


----------



## RoxyBlue

Next is me


Evil Andrew


----------



## morgan8586

I was next...

Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why yes,

Next is one more Roxy, then Goblin will wake up from his nap : )


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I am!

Evil Andrew, 'cause Goblin is still napping:jol:


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why yes, it is me

Maybe goblin now


----------



## Goblin

You have called and I have came

Evil Andrew?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, it's me.

Roxy will post next.


----------



## Goblin

Nope. She's probably gone to bed

Morbid Mike?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope , MM is working on props, like the rest of us should be doing

Next is Goblin


----------



## Goblin

One time, then got to go work downstairs.

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why yes

Next is Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Wrong again

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next is Spooky


----------



## Spooky1

Why yes!

Evil Andrew again?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why yes

Next is the Evil Queen


----------



## Spooky1

This time you are incorrect

Evil Queen you out there?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yeppers I'm here.

Spooky1 for 12,000?


----------



## Goblin

Nope.

Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

We are way overdue for Morbid Mike


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Morbid Mike now?


----------



## Moon Dog

Just me

Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Negatory

Next is EQ


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope (sorry I'm late, Moon Dog)

Speaking of Moon Dog...


----------



## Goblin

Sorry. He's appearing in a Gidget remake
Or is that Moon Doggie?

Roxy?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope... not Moon Doggie either. 

Spooky1, you have the floor


----------



## scareme

Back from the dead, I'll take the floor.

Evil Queen?


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry to disappoint...

Yo Roxy!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope,

Next is Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Whatta ya know, he finally got it right!

Spooky1?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next is MM


----------



## Spooky1

I'll say that's a no.

Evil Queen?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll say that's a no, too


Goblin


----------



## Spooky1

The no streak continues!

Roxy again?


----------



## scareme

No

But I'll guess Roxy too.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next is EQ


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Dark Star


----------



## Goblin

Noooooooooooooooooooo

Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next MM


----------



## Goblin

Nope.

Zurgh?


----------



## morbidmike

nope


roxy


----------



## debbie5

Bite me Mike.


Jesus?


----------



## Spooky1

Bless you my child, but I alas can't walk on water.

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Spooky1?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Negative

Next is Rox


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Just the ones in your head. lol

Morbid Mike?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nein

Weiter is der Goblin


----------



## debbie5

NEIN!

Evil Andy??


----------



## Evil Andrew

Oui

Suivant est Debbie


----------



## debbie5

Who is serving me??

Mon sewer Andrew again??


----------



## Goblin

Andrew is in your sewer Debbie?

Debbie5?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next is me


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ha ! I was right ! I knew it would be me!

Next is Madame Debbie


----------



## debbie5

Ahhhhh..how do you know that I am a Madame?? tee hee..

next is.....Spooky1??


----------



## Spooky1

Wow, good guess

Debbie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wow, not so good guess


Goblin


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next is MM


----------



## debbie5

Nah- he's in his man cave taking a shower with another guy, I think...or something like that.

Andrew again?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wow - psychic !

Next is Debbie


----------



## debbie5

No moleste!

Andrew, it's past your bedtime....


----------



## Goblin

Good evening kids

Spooky1?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope, me !

Next is Debbie


----------



## Goblin

Wrongo

Morbid Mike?


----------



## Evil Andrew

no

Next is Debbie


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

You called and I have come

Spooky1?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Me

Next Rox


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, but she's sitting next to me.

Andrew?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why yes! 

Next is EQ


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Debbie5


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next is Madame Debbie


----------



## Goblin

Wrongo

Debbie5?


----------



## scareme

Nope

Goblin?


----------



## autumnghost

Sorry. It's the Ghost. 

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


I'll say Goblin next since he's lurking somewhere close by


----------



## Goblin

You have called and I have come

Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next Deb


----------



## debbie5

YES!


Evil??


----------



## Evil Andrew

Damn straight

Next Spooky


----------



## debbie5

Noooo..he's in JAIL.

E.A.?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Bummer - I hate jail.

Next is Deb


----------



## debbie5

Yeah yeah..WHAT!!??

Evileth Andreweth again...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Noeth


Goblin


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Morbid Mike?


----------



## debbie5

He's in detox. Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next is Deb


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next is Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're good at this


Debbie5


----------



## Spooky1

Nope (no soup for you!)

Debbie now?


----------



## Evil Andrew

No

Next Goblin


----------



## Zurgh

Nope


I'd guess is either Debbie5 or Lady Ga-Ga


----------



## Evil Queen

Neither, it's Me!

Zurgh again?


----------



## Zurgh

Why, Yes! (Your secret is safe with me)



Hm, Evil Queen, then?


----------



## Evil Queen

Rightyo!

Z again? (I found some cans)


----------



## Zurgh

Yes. 


Evil Queen (Not my cans, I hope!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

No cans and no Queen


Evil Andrew


----------



## debbie5

Nope.... I have him bound & gagged in my basement.

Evil Queen??


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Morbid Mike?


----------



## debbie5

He's framing something...maybe his wife for murder?

Evil Queen should be in soon to claim the morning Last, so I will guess her...


----------



## Goblin

Wrong again Debbie.

Debby5 for the win


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next is Deb


----------



## RoxyBlue

Uh-uh


Evil Andrew


----------



## debbie5

Nope. he's been a bad boy again. I have him hanging in the tree by the waist on his undies. 

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Debbie5?


----------



## autumnghost

Nope. Try again.

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woot!


Evil Andrew


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, it's Evil Hubby!

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Zurgh


----------



## Zurgh

Absolutely!


Debbie5?


----------



## debbie5

Yes! I'm taking a 10 minute cleaning break...

and naturally Zurgh will post again...


----------



## Zurgh

Nothing 'natural' about me, but I am a predictable artificial event...


debbie5, or her cleaning lady


----------



## debbie5

I'm back again...cleaning chicke left long ago...I'm just carrying on.

Zurgh a-gain??


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next is Spooky


----------



## debbie5

Nyet.

Evil Andrew??


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Evil Mister Goblin

Debby5


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next be Goblin, as soon as he's done goblin' the gobbler : )


----------



## debbie5

Nope.

Zurgh?


----------



## Zurgh

yup


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Who calls forth the Goblin?

Zurgh?


----------



## debbie5

Nyet.

Spooky 1?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nein

Next is Deb


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Evil Andrew shall return


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why yes.....

Now, it belongs to Deb


----------



## Goblin

Wrong

Morbid Mike?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing morbid about me


Zurgh


----------



## Evil Andrew

Next is EQ


----------



## debbie5

No. Andrew??


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why yes

Back to you, D


----------



## debbie5

Oui, Mon Sewer.

Andrew again, even tho' he should be organizing the basement.


----------



## Evil Andrew

You ain't kiddin - it's a wreck !

Next Deb, again


----------



## debbie5

Yes, it's me. ***I* Plan on doing some chores...unlike some Andrewish people. 

So I will say Andrew a- gaaayyyyyyyn.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yep

Next is Spooky


----------



## debbie5

Nope. I stole his shark pants= his source of power.

Andrew again.


----------



## Spooky1

Help police, there's a shark pants thief about (at least she didn't get my dragon pants) 

Debbie the pants thief?


----------



## debbie5

There are DRAGON pants!!??? We need pics!


Spooky1 a-gayyyynnn.


----------



## debbie5

OMG!!

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=shark+fabric

http://www.jandofabrics.com/Fabric.aspx?Flag=All&Narrow0=shark:Keywords:

I think all H.F. members should have a home made pair of shark jammie pants.....


----------



## Goblin

But who posts next Debbie? lol

Debbie5 in her shark jammy pants?


----------



## debbie5

YES! Seriously- I think I should be able to make some shark jammie pants without a pattern..how hard can they be? Then we can all wear shark jammie pants to the mall like everyone else does. Too LAZY to find real pants! 

Posting next would be..umm....Spoooky1?


----------



## wheussmann

skip the shark jammies,,, makes the trip to the mall far far more interesting!!!

wonders who will post next?


----------



## debbie5

Twas MOI!

Wondering is pants-less wheussmann is next??


----------



## autumnghost

Nope. Just me - fully clothed.

Goblin?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope, just me. 

Deb is next


----------



## debbie5

Yeah yeah yeah...me again. Me & Mr. Insomnia. 

Umm....Goblin>?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Debbie5?


----------



## debbie5

I was gone & now I'm back. 

Evil Queen?


----------



## autumnghost

Evil - but not the queen

Andrew?


----------



## debbie5

Nope. 

Spooky1?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next is Deb


----------



## Goblin

Wrong as usual

Zurgh?


----------



## debbie5

Nope..I was in Organizing Mode..

Next is.....is......Goblin again??


----------



## wheussmann

takes stage dive......

next should be Goblin?


----------



## debbie5

I should but its me....

Whe again??


----------



## wheussmann

throws on cloak How did you know????

Debbie again?


----------



## debbie5

Tis I. All full of mashed taters, chicken & green beans.

Whe again??


----------



## Spooky1

Nope!

Debbie?


----------



## debbie5

Yup. dang- it's not like I'm on here 24-7. Just seems like it's my turn when I DO log on.


Spooky1 again??


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next, Miss Deb


----------



## debbie5

WHAT DO YOU WANT FROM ME!!??

Okay- I'm gonna try to go to bed. Try.

So next will be Evandy.


----------



## Goblin

Who??????

Debbie5?


----------



## debbie5

I was gone ALL DAY ans still I'm called upon.


(Hob)Gob?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Nope! Jeromy out of left field 

Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

Since she's in the hospital, I'm as close as you'll get.


Evil Queen?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next Roxy


----------



## Spooky1

Nope she's still in the hospital

Andrew?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## Moon Dog

Surprise!

Spooky1?


----------



## debbie5

Why hello Moon Dog!
Nope- tis I. 

Moon Dog again??


----------



## Evil Andrew

Negative

Next is Spooky


----------



## Goblin

It is?

Morbid Mike?


----------



## debbie5

No- he's sleeping off his Friday night.

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

DebbieFive?


----------



## Evil Queen

Just when you thought it was safe, I show up.

Deb next?


----------



## debbie5

Yep..just got back.

Queenie again??


----------



## Evil Queen

Sure 

Deb again?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not this time

You're up your Evilness


----------



## scareme

How about me?

I'll go with Evil Queen.


----------



## debbie5

Me, checking in again.

But maybe scareme will be in again as well??


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Back to Madame Debbie


----------



## Goblin

Isn't that the name she uses when making cookies?

Evil Andrew?


----------



## debbie5

I only use the "Madame" title when I'm COOKING, honey..not baking. MMeeowwrrr...

Evil Andrew again??


----------



## autumnghost

Hubba hubba.

Debbie still awake?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope me

Next Deb


----------



## debbie5

Hello autumnghost! 

I'm still awake...and coughing.


How about autumnghost again?


----------



## autumnghost

Yep. Still here. 

Um, let's go for Goblin


----------



## Evil Andrew

Next is Spooky


----------



## debbie5

Nope. I'm here instead.

Evil Andrew....let's go ice fishing.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Morbid Mike?


----------



## debbie5

Don't you people SLEEP!?

autumnghost?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next is Spooky


----------



## Goblin

It sure is.

Debbie5?


----------



## debbie5

Yep, up and at 'em here. I'm still waiting for E.A. and I to go ice fishing.

And I think he will be next...


----------



## Evil Andrew

Dang ! 9 hrs before I log in ! That's psychic !

Next is Rox


----------



## debbie5

is she free yet?? 

Evil Non-Fishing Guy Andrew.


----------



## Joiseygal

No  I'm throwing you guys for a loop!

How about Debbie?


----------



## autumnghost

Nope. Try again. 

Andrew?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why yes !

Next is my fishin' partner


----------



## Joiseygal

Me again

How about Autumnghost this time?


----------



## Joiseygal

LOL..you beat me to it Andrew!

Autumnghost?


----------



## debbie5

(gasp!) You have a SHACK!?? I usually just sit on a bucket in the wind....

Autumnghost again.


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Just me

Debbie5?


----------



## debbie5

Yup. Your crystal ball must ball shined up. 

Gobby again??


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope , just me

Next is EQ


----------



## fick209

nope, just me making a quick appearance here

How about Evil Andrew next?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why yes!

Next is Deb


----------



## debbie5

I just woke up from dozing off like a 90 year old in the chair..great- now I won't sleep all night. WTH is wrong with me?

Ancient Andrew again.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Morbid Mike?


----------



## debbie5

He can't be in the sun..he looks all sparkly...

Evil Queen?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope it's EA

Next is D5


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, she's off avoiding house work

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Evil Andrew

How much housework can there be ?

Next is Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Debbie5?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not this time.

Evil Queen?


----------



## autumnghost

Uh, nope. Happy Friday!

Spooky?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Debbie5?


----------



## debbie5

Yes! 

Next is Gobby again.


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Debbie5?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next is D5


----------



## debbie5

You have a very shiny crystal ball, EA!!

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Debbie5?


----------



## debbie5

Yes?

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Debbie5?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Looks like the mojo is a little out of sync

Next is D5


----------



## debbie5

I'm not on ALL day....yet YOU KNOW...

Next is Evil A.


----------



## Goblin

Try Evil G

One of the 5 Debbies


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope - all of the Evil Andrews

Next is EQ


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Guess again

Debbie5?


----------



## debbie5

Nope. Me. 

Gobby again??


----------



## Spooky1

Incorrect, Ms. Debbie

Goblin?


----------



## debbie5

Incorrect, Monsieur Sharkpants.

Gobby is a nightowl...he should be around here soon....


----------



## Goblin

Here I am

Debbie5?


----------



## debbie5

Good morning! Where's all the snow? I think the midwest stole it all....


Next is..umm...Hmm..Spooky1??


----------



## ededdeddy

me 

Spooky


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Debbie5?


----------



## autumnghost

Uh uh. It's me.

Debbie - and you can have your snow back.


----------



## debbie5

Yes, my child....you called me?? I don't have much snow here! We just got an inch or two. Not even enough to need boots. 

Next is ededdeddy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next is spooky


----------



## debbie5

No. He is ironing his sharkpants.

ededdeddy?


----------



## Goblin

wrong, wrong and wrong

Morbid Mike?


----------



## debbie5

Nope.

autumnghost?


----------



## scareme

No

debbie


----------



## debbie5

Yup.

Scareme again.


----------



## scareme

Yeah!

Back at you debbie!


----------



## debbie5

Oui.

And back to you.


----------



## scareme

Took an hour, but I'm here.

debbie?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next is Goblin


----------



## debbie5

No.

Next is autumnghost


----------



## scareme

Nope

debbie?


----------



## Goblin

Nope.

Debbie5?


----------



## debbie5

Yep...I'm on here way too much.LOL.

Gobby again?


----------



## autumnghost

Nope - just li'l ole me.

Andrew?


----------



## Spooky1

no, just little old spooky me.

Debbie?


----------



## scareme

no

Spooky?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next is Spooky


----------



## Spooky1

You chose wisely

scareme


----------



## debbie5

Nope.

Evil Andrew of the Liver Sausage.


----------



## fick209

Sorry, no...

Gonna go out on a limb and guess the recovering RoxyBlue tomorrow morning?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next D5


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Debbie5?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Now it is the time of the Evil Queen


----------



## debbie5

Nope.

Evil Andrew ay-gayn??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah


Debbie5


----------



## Goblin

Welcome back

Roxy?


----------



## debbie5

Me.

Roxy NOW??


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me
That Christmas Pixie, Debbie5?


----------



## scareme

no

debbie5?


----------



## Evil Andrew

No

Next is Mr Goblin


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Debbie5 the Christmas Pixie?


----------



## autumnghost

Nope. Would you settle for a rather plump elf?

Come on Roxy. You gotta show up some time.


----------



## Spooky1

I'm sure she will, but not right now.

Debbie


----------



## debbie5

WHAT!?

LOL.

ededdeddy?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, me again

Tag, your it Debbie


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice try, but no cigars


Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Spooky1?


----------



## scareme

No

How about Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

What about me?

Roxy?


----------



## scareme

What about you?

Goblin.


----------



## Goblin

I am the know all, do all of the world

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next is EQ


----------



## Spooky1

No EQs here

Evil Andrew?


----------



## morbidmike

NO



goblin


----------



## scareme

No

But I'll guess Goblin too.


----------



## Goblin

You have chosen wisely

Scareme?


----------



## debbie5

Nope.

Evil Queen?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm not evil


Debbie5


----------



## Spooky1

Nope just some guy wearing Shark pants 

Roxy?


----------



## autumnghost

Nope. No shark pants either. 

Debbie?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next is Spooky


----------



## scareme

Close, except for the sex, hight, hair color, age, weight and eye color. Other than that you can't tell us apart.

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Scareme?


----------



## debbie5

Nope.

Spooky 1 at lunchtime?


----------



## scareme

scareme before lunch

debbie again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Maybe Spooky1 now?


----------



## Spooky1

Always here when you need me. 

Roxy again?


----------



## scareme

Sorry

Spooky?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next is Madame Deborah


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Santa Claus?


----------



## scareme

Close

Goblin?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now Mr G


----------



## Goblin

Merry Christmas!

Mrs. Claus?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

At your service my dear.

Roxy again.


----------



## scareme

Me

Goblin!


----------



## Goblin

Me Goblin too!

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

newp

next is EQ


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Debbie5


----------



## scareme

Sorry

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Who dares summon the Goblin?

Was it Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Yup

And I'll do it again, Goblin.


----------



## Goblin

Do what again, Scareme?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not post next, that's what she'll do


Evil Andrew


----------



## Spooky1

Expecting another man to be following you, Roxy?

How about Roxy again?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Just me

Spooky1?


----------



## scareme

Again you confuse me for him. If we didn't look so much alike I'd be offended

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Close


Scareme


----------



## Goblin

BOO!

Did I scare you?

Roxy?


----------



## debbie5

Nope. Me. Checking in. 

Gobby again??


----------



## Hauntiholik

Surprise!

d5


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, but I'll go with 

Debbie next also.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wrong-o!

Perhaps Ms Haunti will surprise us again?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Me again.

Anyone of a cast of thousands.


----------



## debbie5

This is personality # 389 out of 1000.


Spooky1?


----------



## Goblin

debbie5 said:


> This is personality # 389 out of 1000


Well I'm already #1 so why try harder?

D5?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not this time

Roxy?


----------



## Draik41895

i dont think so...

Joisey maybe?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next is EQ


----------



## scareme

If EQ stands for scareme, then you're right, otherwise, sorry.

I think it's about time for Goblin.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Perhaps not


Debbie5


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nyet

Next is Spooky


----------



## debbie5

Nope. 

Scareme


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Better keep an eye out for The Mistress of All She Surveys


----------



## debbie5

Yes, my serf?

EA again...


----------



## Evil Andrew

No no no, to me you say "yes, my Liege"

Madame D ?


----------



## Spooky1

Survey says .... no

Evil Andrew?


----------



## debbie5

Wrong-O.

But now, EA....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wrong-o again


Johnny Thunder


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Next is Rox


----------



## debbie5

No.

Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Debbie5?


----------



## scareme

no

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Who else were you expecting at this hour?

Scareme?


----------



## debbie5

Me again.

Then Spooky1.


----------



## scareme

Again someone gets us mixed up. I'm going to have to start shaving more.

debbie?


----------



## Spooky1

We have a winner! (edit: or not, since scareme cut in line )

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Debbie5


----------



## debbie5

Yes!

Scareme


----------



## Hauntiholik

Nope.

Morbid


----------



## morbidmike

nope this is the creepster living vicariously thru the morbid one



haunti


----------



## Hauntiholik

Tis I.

Mike again


----------



## morbidmike

holla !!!!


haunti


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## morbidmike

nope



roxy


----------



## scareme

Nope

debbie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time


Hauntiholik


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, it's the guy sitting next to you

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Haunti


----------



## Hauntiholik

Ewwww. You sit that close? hehehe

Spooky1 now


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's nice to sit close to


Haunti again


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Debbie5?


----------



## scareme

no

Spooky?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but he's close by.


Scareme


----------



## debbie5

Nope.

Gobby?


----------



## Hauntiholik

He's in bed.

Spooky1 next


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's sitting next to me AGAIN!


Haunti


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Debbie5?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope. 

Next is Rox


----------



## debbie5

No no and more no.

Gobby?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Johnny Thunder


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Evil Queen?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next is Haunti


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope.

Next is Mike.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nyet


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Winner!

Goblin next?


----------



## debbie5

No.

Jesus next?


----------



## scareme

Thank you, but it's me.

debbie


----------



## Goblin

You're NOT Debbie either

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Right!

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

debbie5 said:


> Jesus next?


No, Saint Andrew, the first Apostle : )

Next is The Virgin.


----------



## Spooky1

No I'm not from Virginia

Evil Andrew?


----------



## RoxyBlue

And the answer is...NO


Joiseygal


----------



## Goblin

Noooooooooooooooooo

Morbid Mike?


----------



## scareme

no

how about Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Score one for you

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Good guess for this time of night. 

Back at cha, Goblin.


----------



## Goblin

Right back at you too

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next Spooky


----------



## scareme

no

wild guess here...Evil Andrew?


----------



## morbidmike

nope


EA


----------



## scareme

wrong again

mike?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Goblin


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Goblin?


----------



## debbie5

I need to get to sleep SOON.

Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

And you want me hit you on the head with a hammer?

Scareme?


----------



## autumnghost

Uh uh.

Debbie?


----------



## debbie5

Yes. Just got back from making soup deliveries!

Next is......Spooky1?


----------



## Spooky1

Winner!

I predict ... Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay!


Now Debbie5


----------



## debbie5

Exactamundo!

Spooky1 again??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Close


Scareme


----------



## Spooky1

incorrect

scareme?


----------



## Goblin

Scare you? Would shots fired over your head do?

Debbie5


----------



## autumnghost

Nope. But at this time of morning just about everything scares me.

Debbie


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

autumnghost again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope as well

Debbie5


----------



## Spooky1

Your psychic powers are weak

scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Next is Mistress Deborah


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wrong-o!


Johnny Thunder, where be ya?


----------



## Evil Andrew

JT is MIA

Next is Spooky


----------



## scareme

No, I don't think we've gotten one right this page.

How about debbie?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Ooohhh, we got one right.

Evil Queen?


----------



## Spooky1

Not this time

scareme?


----------



## debbie5

I refuse to post.

The pod?


----------



## scareme

Naw

Spooky?


----------



## debbie5

Nope.

Scareme again??


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Nah. 

Spooky.


----------



## scareme

No

Ninja?


----------



## Plastic Ninja

It has come to pass.

Debbie5 shall post next on this topic.


----------



## Spooky1

Incorrect

Is Goblin lurking about?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Maybe ScareMe ?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Next is EQ for a good morning last


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope, she was here,but didn't make her mark

Next is D5


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Scareme


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

scareme are you still up?


----------



## Goblin

Apparently not

Morbid Mike?


----------



## debbie5

Nope. Mike is still getting his beauty sleep.

evil queen?


----------



## autumnghost

Nope. 

Spooky - are you awake yet?


----------



## Plastic Ninja

No, no, no.

RoxyBlue


----------



## debbie5

WE WERE NINJA'D!!

Nope. Me again.

How 'bout Spooky1??


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about Spooky1's mate?


Debbie5


----------



## autumnghost

Uh uh. Me again.

Debbie? Tag you're it.


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, but better late than never

Autumn?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, it's winter now:googly:


Ededdeddy


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Next is MM


----------



## debbie5

NO.

Next is EA.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why yes , it is !


Next is D5


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Goblin?


----------



## debbie5

Nope. We are batting 0.00 today.

EA?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## debbie5

BOO! Nope.

Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Winner!

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Another winner!


Debbie5


----------



## Spooky1

Not a winner

Debbie?


----------



## debbie5

Yessiree!

scareme?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not yet


Debbie5


----------



## Spooky1

I cut in line 

Roxy?


----------



## debbie5

NOPE

now Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Tis I

Next is mm


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nooooo


Evil Andrew


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, my turn

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You summoned the Goblin?

Scareme?


----------



## autumnghost

Boo. No it's me. 

Debbie?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Roxy you on yet?


----------



## debbie5

No- she's ironing your sharkpants.

Roxy now?


----------



## scareme

No

How about debbie?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Newp

Next Spooky


----------



## debbie5

Nooooooooooooooo...he's out catching some fresh shark to refurbish his sharkpants.

Next is autumnghost?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope
next MM


----------



## Goblin

Marilyn Monroe?
Mickey Mouse?
Marty Moose?

Scareme?


----------



## debbie5

no..

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Spooky1


----------



## Evil Andrew

Newp

Next is Lil Debbie


----------



## RoxyBlue

Newpo


Scareme


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Yeah!

Since you and I are the only ones up this time of the night, or should I say morning, I'll guess Goblin.


----------



## Goblin

You have chosen wisely

Whats her name?


----------



## scareme

Scareme, that's right!

Goblin again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

You're so right!

Evil Queen?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope. 


NextD5


----------



## debbie5

Yessir. I was on the couch in agony for the past 5 hours, digesting a gut load of cabbage....I think I felt every turn in my bowel as it traversed its way down. 

Next is....Gobby.


----------



## scareme

Yummy thought there deb,

How about debbie, if she hasn't gone to bed yet.


----------



## Spooky1

I know I'm going to bed

That night owl scareme?


----------



## scareme

You got it

Are you up for one more Spooky?


----------



## Goblin

Am I up for one more spooky what?

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Righto!

How about debbie?


----------



## Spooky1

Sorry I'm late

scareme?


----------



## scareme

It's about time!

Spooky, unless he's sleeping again.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Newp

Next ScareMe


----------



## Goblin

Okay........BOO!

That scare you Evil Andrew?


----------



## Evil Andrew

You know, it kind of did.

Next is Rox


----------



## debbie5

She's off with that gecko again!

Next is..Gobby??


----------



## scareme

Wrong again.

Debbie?


----------



## Goblin

You're still wrong

Morbid Mike?


----------



## debbie5

As are you.

Autumnghost?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Debbie?


----------



## Goblin

Nooooooooooooo

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Yes!

How about debbie this time?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about not Debbie?


Goblin


----------



## Spooky1

Nope 

Evil Queen?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah

Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Winner!

Goblin?


----------



## scareme

I don't think it's late enough.

debbie


----------



## Goblin

Debbie Reynolds?
Debbie Boone?

Scareme?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Nope.

How about Morbid Mike?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Fick


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope.

Spooky1?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Haunted Spider

nope

Evil Queen?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Spiderclimber?


----------



## Haunted Spider

haha, Winner. I could hold off and not post but I am having too much fun on the forums these days.

I will say Roxy


----------



## Goblin

You can say Roxy but it will come out Goblin

Roxy?


----------



## Hauntiholik

She is busy drinking spiked hot chocolate.

spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Roxy likes spikes in her hot chocolate?
Must need a little iron in her diet. 

Hauntiholik?


----------



## debbie5

Nope. 

Spiderclimber?


----------



## Goblin

I'm sorry Debbie, but you spelled Goblin wrong.
There are only 6 letters not 13!

Debbie5?


----------



## debbie5

Yep...sitting on my brain, starin' at the 'puter.

Next....isssss........Spooky1?


----------



## Spooky1

Winner!

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Next will be Morbid Mike and his dancing banana


----------



## Haunted Spider

Morbid mike takes offense to the dancing banana and doesn't post 

My guess is Debbie


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your guess is....incorrect

Perhaps Spiderclimber will return


----------



## Haunted Spider

I will return and help your win. 

My guess is Roxy as she is trying to hit 32,000 in the next 10 minutes it seems


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, I'm here!

Spiderclimber again


----------



## Haunted Spider

ok. I will post. Just trying to get through the last hour of the work week. Nothing to do as most people already left for the day.

Roxy again for getting closer to her goal.


----------



## Spooky1

No, but I am a close personal friend of Roxy's 

Debbie next?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wish you were close right now - it's cold here

And I'm not Debbie5


Hauntiholik


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Scareme it isn't. 

Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

Close, she's sitting next to me on the couch

scareme


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ha! Wrong!


Spooky1


----------



## scareme

He's my twin.

Roxy again?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Haunted Spider

You always pick scareme. 

I chose Goblin


----------



## Goblin

You have chosen wisely

Scareme?


----------



## Haunted Spider

You chose wrong again. 

I chose Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woot!


Spooky1


----------



## PirateLady

Nope

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Wrong as wrong can be

Spooky1?


----------



## scareme

You never pick me. :lolkin: Spiderclimber, the reason he pick me is we are usually the only two on here till four in the morning. 

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Nope.

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

You got it!

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Scareme?


----------



## Goblin

What? No reply?

Roxie this time?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Who guesses Roxie? She hardly ever posts. 

I am guessing Debbie


----------



## RoxyBlue

HA, fooled you!


Perhaps Spooky1 now


----------



## debbie5

Nope. he's eating his eyeballs.

autumnghost?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Gary Massy?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Spooky1?


----------



## scaretastic

Nope...

Roxyblue


----------



## Goblin

Nooooooooooooo

Spooky1


----------



## RoxyBlue

pbbbbbttthhhhh!


Spooky1 now?


----------



## Spooky1

How'd you guess 

Roxy again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here for you, babe:kisskin:


Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Well that's nice to know. lol

Who wants to be next?


----------



## scareme

You're right, it is me!

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You're not Goblin.....I am

Scaremeeeeeeeeeeeeeee?


----------



## scareme

Yes, I will scare you, boo!

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Ohhhhh I'm soooooo scared

Scareme again


----------



## Spooky1

Not my name

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Spooky1


----------



## Haunted Spider

no please try again

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, indeed


Scareme


----------



## scareme

I'm here!

Spooky1?


----------



## Spooky1

You are correct my good lady 

scareme again?


----------



## scareme

Yup!

Back at ya Spooky1.


----------



## Spooky1

I got it 

catch scareme


----------



## Haunted Spider

ball was dropped. sorry spooky

Spooky again?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Spiderclimber?


----------



## scareme

It's me!

Spiderclimber?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis the Goblin

Scareme?


----------



## Haunted Spider

nope spider here. 

Goblin next


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Spider-Man.....er Climber?


----------



## Spooky1

He must be stuck in a web

scareme?


----------



## scareme

You got it

Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Yes dear 

scareme again?


----------



## Goblin

How was that?

Spooky1?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope, just me. Goblin again?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Scareme?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Nope, please try again

spooky?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Close


Spiderclimber


----------



## Haunted Spider

Hurray for Roxy.

I am guessing Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

You guessed wisely

Scareme


----------



## Haunted Spider

You guessed poorly. No food for you. 

Guessing Spooky


----------



## Spooky1

A wise choice again.

scareme?


----------



## scareme

Righty O!

debbie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Scareme again


----------



## scareme

right

Spooky1?


----------



## Spooky1

You're so smart 

scareme again?


----------



## scareme

You got it!

Spooky again?


----------



## Goblin

WHO????????

Scareme once, Scareme twice, and Scareme once again


----------



## Haunted Spider

no, scareme not

Debbie?


----------



## Goblin

Debbie was unavoidably restrained

Spiderclimber?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Yep

Goblin, since he is currently taking over every post on my lunch hour.


----------



## Goblin

Not for long. Got to go out for a while.

Spiderclimber


----------



## Haunted Spider

It is me indeed and I even left this one open for someone else to win for 21 hours. 

I am guessing Spooky


----------



## debbie5

Nope.

Next is autumnghost?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like autumn, but I'm not Autumnghost


Scareme


----------



## Goblin

BOO!

How was that?

Roxy?


----------



## Draik41895

i wish i was roxy, but sorry

maybe shed like to say hi?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Nope not Roxy. 

How about Goblin?


----------



## Spooky1

No Goblins here

scareme?


----------



## Goblin

How many times do I have to scare you?

Scareme, myself, and I?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

scareme you out there?


----------



## RoxyBlue

yes, but not here

Goblin


----------



## debbie5

Nope.

spooky1??


----------



## Goblin

Sorry, wrong number.

Debbie5?


----------



## Spooky1

Incorrect

Debbie?


----------



## Goblin

You have guessed wrong!

Spooky1......or else!


----------



## debbie5

NO! DAMMIT!

Now Spooky1?


----------



## Goblin

Wrongo

Scareme?


----------



## debbie5

No..we are doing a bad job...must have ta polish up that crystal ball. 

Evil Queen?


----------



## Haunted Spider

She is sleeping in today. 

I am guessing spooky


----------



## RoxyBlue

I won't post here so you have a chance to be right....oh, wait...

Now Spooky1?


----------



## Haunted Spider

spooky is not quite quick enough. 

I am guessing Roxy


----------



## Goblin

You guessed wrong to

Spiderclimber better be next!


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I'm late, but I'm here now!

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


My favorite Valentine, Spooky1


----------



## Haunted Spider

your favorite valentine let you done. 

I am guessing Goblin


----------



## debbie5

Nope.

Gobby is doing nightshift here at HF. 

autumnghost?


----------



## scareme

nope

debbie?


----------



## Haunted Spider

nope, 

How about debbie now?


----------



## debbie5

Yessir.

Spidey again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Hauntiholik


----------



## Spooky1

you weren't expecting me?

scareme?


----------



## Goblin

Wrong again.

Scareme?


----------



## Haunted Spider

still incorrect.

I am guessing Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good guess

Spooky1


----------



## scareme

I think he's at lunch

Spooky1, are you back yet?


----------



## Spooky1

Yes, I am (and it was a tasty lunch)

Roxy?


----------



## scareme

Not yet.

Spooky1 again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I am - oh, wait....


Scareme


----------



## scareme

Righty-O

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, indeed

Scareme


----------



## Spooky1

Righty - No!

Spiderclimber?


----------



## Goblin

He climbed a spider.......and it ate him

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Who else would be fool enough to be up this late? Oh yeah, you.

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Right

Goblin?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Goblin let you down, 

I am guessing Spooky


----------



## Spooky1

You am guessing right 

Roxy?


----------



## scareme

Yeah, it's me

Spooky1 again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey now!


Scareme


----------



## Spooky1

No, it's me me me me!

Roxy (I see your little green light is on)?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, honey!


Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Haunted Spider

No sorry, 

How about Debbie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about Not Debbie?


Spooky1


----------



## scareme

How about scareme?

Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about Roxy?

Scareme


----------



## Spooky1

Back by popular demand!

You still out there Roxy? (and quit cutting in line!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am now


Scareme


----------



## debbie5

Nope. 
scareme?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

scareme?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Wrong again.

I am going to guess scareme


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope it's me. 

Goblin will post next.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, he won't...


...but Scareme might


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Scareme?


----------



## Haunted Spider

No, Please try again.

I guess Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

I guess you're right


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

you guess right too

Spiderclimber?


----------



## Haunted Spider

right again. 

Can we go for three in a row? How about Debbie


----------



## Spooky1

I gave her 5 hours to show, but no Debbie

Spiderclimber?


----------



## BarkAtTheMoon

Me!


----------



## Spooky1

Ah, a newbie who doesn't realize they're suppose to guess who will post next. 

Spiderclimber?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Goblin


----------



## debbie5

No. I was chopping ice and being a good Urban Amish mother all day.

Next is.....is.....ummmmm...ummm....
scareme?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Maybe Spooky1 will make an appearance after the D&D game


----------



## debbie5

D & D = "dorks & dice"..LOL.

Now, Spooky1?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me again

Scareme?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

I was going to say Debbie, but she hurt my feelings, calling me a Dork. I'm a Geek, not a Dork, Woman!

Spiderclimber?


----------



## Haunted Spider

spider it is. I would guess the newbie that didn't post who was next but I think we may have scared him off. Come back newbie, we are friendly 

I guess Goblin.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try again


Scareme


----------



## Goblin

Once again.......you're absolutely wrong!

Scareme?


----------



## Haunted Spider

scareme it isn't,

but debbie it might be?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe not


Spiderclimber is welcome to return


----------



## Spooky1

But he didn't

Roxy back at ya


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, honey!


Spiderclimber now?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Haunted Spider

nope, although sometimes confused with, I am not roxy. 

I am guessing Spooky next


----------



## Spooky1

Winner!

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Debbie5


----------



## Goblin

Was there 4 Debbies before her?

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Who else?

Back at you Goblin.


----------



## Goblin

Still here

Scareme


----------



## Haunted Spider

nope, tis me not scareme.

How about Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I am


Spooky1


----------



## GrimmEverafter

*ninjas* Guess again!! Spiderclimber?


----------



## Goblin

Not this time

Roxy?


----------



## debbie5

Nope, no Roxy here.

...and yes, there were previous Stepford Wife versions of the "Debbie" model that came before me...after 4 versions were tried, my creator found perfection in me, and no longer had to make any more versions. I am.......debbie5. 

and next shall be.....autumnghost?


----------



## Haunted Spider

nope, are you sure it isn't like Johnny 5 from short circuit? hmm... Johnny 5 is alive.


well anyway, I guess Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're good at this game


Spiderclimber


----------



## scareme

Nope, me

Roxy?


----------



## Haunted Spider

nope, but I see scareme is still online.

Maybe she will post again?


----------



## Spooky1

But posted first 

scareme now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not yet


Spiderclimber


----------



## Goblin

He's been unavoidably restrained

Scareme?


----------



## GrimmEverafter

Wrong again, RoxyBlue?


----------



## debbie5

Nein.

Grimm?


----------



## Goblin

No. My avatar just looks that way.

Scareme?


----------



## Haunted Spider

nope, please try again. 

How about Grimm?


----------



## Goblin

Wrongo

Scareme?


----------



## Haunted Spider

I take it you are new at this game. Scareme never posts when asked to 

So I will guess Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

I never post when asked to. Oh, wait....


Debbie5


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Haunted Spider

nope, How about.....

Goblin.


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, but I'm sure he'll be here soon

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

I am here

Spooky1?


----------



## Haunted Spider

nope try again. 

How about Debbie?


----------



## debbie5

I be here!

Next is spidey again.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Hurray, two in a row. 

How about spooky this time?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's in the lab


Goblin


----------



## Haunted Spider

I'm sorry, Goblin isn't here right now. Please leave a message.

I am guessing Debbie


----------



## Spooky1

Better late than never!

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi!


Scareme


----------



## debbie5

BOO!

scareme now?


----------



## Goblin

BOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Debbie5?


----------



## RoxyBlue

(no)


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

winner!

scareme


----------



## Goblin

You lose!

Now Scareme?


----------



## Haunted Spider

nope, 

How about Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Guess again

Scareme?


----------



## Haunted Spider

nope, i guess.....

Scareme


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think she's having coffee at the moment


Spiderclimber the Magnificent Tiler


----------



## Haunted Spider

haha, magnificent tiler is not a title I have had before. It was two long weeks of tiling at that. 

Anyway, I am betting on Spooky next.


----------



## Spooky1

You win your bet!

Is Roxy back from the bank yet?


----------



## Haunted Spider

hey now thats no fair to guess someone who lives in your house. I smell a.... wrong guess. 

How about Roxy now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes - and I went to the bank from work, not home, so there

Spiderclimber


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis the Goblin

Scareme?


----------



## Haunted Spider

no, not scareme, but if you keep guessing her, you may get it right eventually. 

I guess Roxy.


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, but I'll guess ....

Roxy is next!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, honey!


Debbie5


----------



## Haunted Spider

gaa.. ousted by Spooky and Roxy. 

Well I will guess Debbie5 next


----------



## Goblin

You have chosen incorrectly, grasshopper

Roxy?


----------



## PirateLady

not quite
Spooky?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Also not quite


Long shot - Haunti


----------



## Spooky1

way off

spiderclimber?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Scareme?


----------



## Haunted Spider

scareme it isn't

How about spooky


----------



## Spooky1

Spooky it is!

A return for Spiderclimber?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Guess not

Scareme


----------



## morbidmike

this place is all jacked up
LOL


Gobby!!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope me again.

Roxy will post next.


----------



## Goblin

At 2:30 in the morning?

Scareme?


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's busy


Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Roxy?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Nope, 

I guess Goblin


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nuh-uh


Scareme


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Just because I can...

Roxy


----------



## avarax

Nah, 'tis I, Avarax. Don't feel bad though, it's my first time here in 828 pages, whoulda seen it coming?


I'm going to say Roxy


----------



## Goblin

You can say it all you want........

Scareme?


----------



## Haunted Spider

you guess wrong every time you guess her. 

I say Debbie5


----------



## Spooky1

Incorrect, now go sit in the corner

I'll guess Debbie now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sit in the corner with Spiderclimber


Speaking of Spiderclimber....


----------



## Haunted Spider

hello there. Where you just talking about me?

Well then, talking behind my back isn't very nice so I guess Goblin.


----------



## Spooky1

Couldn't you see me right in front of you, SC?

How about my friend, scareme?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about your wife?:kisskin:

Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Here I am (scareme is just a friend, really )

Roxy again?


----------



## Goblin

Who's Roxy Again?

Scareme?


----------



## Haunted Spider

ba hahaha. you lose again with the scareme guess. Some day you will learn, some day. 

I guess Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

You guess correctly


Spooky1


----------



## autumnghost

Not this time.

Evil Queen?


----------



## PirateLady

Nope .. sneak attack..

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

You have chosen wisely.

Spooky1?


----------



## Haunted Spider

although you did not guess scareme, you did not guess right still. 

I wonder if Pirate Lady will sneak attack again.


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me again

Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, she's too sick to get on the forum

scareme?


----------



## Goblin

Nothing serious I hope?

Spooky1?


----------



## Haunted Spider

nope I am sure she will get better soon. 

Pirate Lady


----------



## Goblin

Arrrrrr.......Nooooo Me Bucko

Spiderclimber?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am mostly well and back, so your guess is incorrect


Spiderclimber perhaps now?


----------



## Haunted Spider

ah, you are correct. 

how about spooky now?


----------



## Spooky1

Two wins in a row, I'll try for three and guess

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay!


Runtz


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope, me. Um why does no one pick me? lol

Spooky will post next.


----------



## Goblin

He would've if I hadn't beat him to it

Scareme?


----------



## Haunted Spider

nope, try again. 

I will pick PrettyGhoul. See sometimes you are picked.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And sometimes the guess is wrong


Spiderclimber


----------



## Haunted Spider

You guess right. See this is why no one guesses pretty ghoul. 

hmm... I guess Spooky since he is home sick


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's sitting here on the couch next to me, so you're close


Debbie5


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Nor is it 1-4 either.

Scareme?


----------



## TheShadows

Nope

Goblin?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

I'll guess TheShadows


----------



## Goblin

Nope. But I was hiding in them

You out there Shadow?


----------



## Haunted Spider

No, 

but I bet Spooky is


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, he's home resting


Spiderclimber


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## scareme

no
how bout Goblin again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe next time


Pretty Ghoul so she doesn't think no one ever guesses her


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Anybody?


----------



## Spooky1

I'm not just anybody!

Evil Queen?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. It's the Evil Goblin

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

How did you ever guess?

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay!


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Winner 

Bone Dancer?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Who else would be up this late?

Back to you Goblin.


----------



## Goblin

Who else were you expecting?

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Right here

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Last time tonight

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Righty-o

Evil Queen?


----------



## PirateLady

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Haunted Spider

try again

Spooky?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Maybe Spooky1 now?


----------



## Spooky1

As you wish 

Pretty Ghoul?


----------



## Haunted Spider

no, please try again. 

How about Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations.....you won one!

Scareme?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Congrats, you lost another. 

Spooky?


----------



## RoxyBlue

So did you


Scareme


----------



## Haunted Spider

I may have but so did you. That is 3 in a row. 

I haven't seen debbie in a while, so maybe calling her out will make her come back.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice try


Spiderclimber


----------



## morbidmike

who????


Gobby


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ha!


Morbid Mike the Magnificent


----------



## Haunted Spider

sorry Roxy, 

I guess Goblin now.


----------



## Goblin

Wow! Two in a row Spidey

Scareme?


----------



## morbidmike

wow 0 in a row gobby hahahah


morning Roxy


----------



## Haunted Spider

i'm not roxy. But thanks for saying hi to her for me. 

Hi Spooky


----------



## Spooky1

Hi Spiderclimber 

Morning Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Morning, all


Hauntiholik for the long shot


----------



## Goblin

Your long shot didn't pay off

Scareme once and Scareme twice, and sacreme once again


----------



## Haunted Spider

scareme not

how about the Goblin?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about not Goblin?


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Good guess

Evil Queen?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Haunted Spider

nope. please try again. 

How about spooky?


----------



## Haunted Bayou

RoxyBlue


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woot!


Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

No, but I am Spooky too 

Scareme?


----------



## Haunted Spider

no, try again. 

Debbie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Winner!

How about Spiderclimber next?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No....


....but maybe Spiderclimber now?


----------



## Haunted Spider

ah, indeed you are correct. 

I would be Roxy again since she is still online.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are wise, oh climber of spiders


Spiderclimber for the 1000th post


----------



## Goblin

No. Goblin for the 13,358th

Late night with Scareme?


----------



## Haunted Spider

no sorry, 

How about a spooky post?


----------



## PirateLady

no sorry
How about goblin?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time


Debbie5


----------



## debbie5

Yes, O Psychic One.

Spidey again??


----------



## PirateLady

not this time
Spooky1?


----------



## Spooky1

Yes, you are correct!

Pirate Lady?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not correct


Morbid Mike


----------



## Goblin

Undeniably wrong

Scareme?


----------



## PirateLady

Not quite....

Roxy?


----------



## Haunted Spider

sorry, Roxy it is not. 

How about Debbie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're not dong so hot at this, are we?


Spooky1, are you awake yet?


----------



## Spooky1

Yup, I'm awake

Spiderclimber?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## PirateLady

nope

Evil Queen?


----------



## Haunted Spider

no, she never posts here. 

How about spooky?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He was here a while ago


Spooky1 for a second chance


----------



## PirateLady

no not quite

they say three times a charm Spooky1?


----------



## Goblin

Guess this proves them wrong

Scareme?


----------



## bfjou812

You've never scared me Goblin!!!!!!!!!!1 LMAO!!!

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

I never tried Bfj. lol

Bfj?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Bfj is not for the win, spiderclimber on the other hand would have been. 

How about Roxy?


----------



## PirateLady

Nope she is busy 

Maybe now... Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Joiseygal?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Haven't seen her on this thread for a while


Debbie5


----------



## Goblin

Not tonight

Scareme?


----------



## debbie5

Nope.

Gobby again?


----------



## Moon Dog

Out of the blue it's moi'

Spooky1?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Scareme?


----------



## PirateLady

Nope Just me goofing off instead of being productive.

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep


Debbie5


----------



## Goblin

She was unavoidably restrained

Spooky1?


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Sorry gobby, it's me.

bfjou812


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Scareme?


----------



## PirateLady

nope just little ole me 


Spooky1?


----------



## Spooky1

Yes!

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, honey!


Wildcat


----------



## Goblin

Sometimes........

Spooky1?


----------



## ededdeddy

no 


roxy


----------



## debbie5

Nope.

Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Yes

Evil Queen?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next Goblin


----------



## scareme

Nope

Evil Andrew


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nu-uh


Goblin


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Roxy?


----------



## Moon Dog

Surprise!

Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Almost - he's sitting next to me


Debbie5


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

I'll guess scareme!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

But maybe Scareme now?


----------



## Goblin

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Scare you Roxy?


----------



## Marrow

Nope. Marrow speaking.

Pumpkinrot?! (I know he's not, but we can hope)


----------



## Spooky1

No rotting pumpkins here

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Spooky1?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Newp

Next Roxy


----------



## Dark Angel 27

sorry, no.

....Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Debbie5?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Surprise!


Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Nope. It's me!

Roxy?


----------



## Rahnefan

Nope, me, playing games and reaching for ho status. 

spooky1?


----------



## scareme

Oh Rahnefan, you'll always be a ho in my eyes!

Zurgh?


----------



## Zurgh

Only for you, tonight, Madam.


Good Ol' Goblin Supremo!


----------



## Rahnefan

Nope, I'm still up, celebrating like an idiot

Zurgh, don't let me down


----------



## Zurgh

OK, shoulda been in bed like 3 hr ago


YOU, With the Face!


----------



## Goblin

Yes. I do have a face

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

You called?

Back at you Goblin. Can't go to bed, want to watch the celebrating.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe he finally went to bed


Rahnefan


----------



## Rahnefan

Right you are

SpiderClimber


----------



## scareme

Nope. 

Rahefan


----------



## Rahnefan

YARG!!!

Goblin


----------



## scareme

Nope, I bet you won't make that mistake next time.

Rahnefan?


----------



## Rahnefan

Heh. Ok...scareme?


----------



## Devil

nope

rahnefan


----------



## Spooky1

Incorrect

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, honey!


Devil


----------



## Goblin

Some people say I'm the devil.....but no

Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

Close (geographically)

scareme?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Hauntiholik


----------



## Devil

Nope

scareme


----------



## Spooky1

nope

Devil


----------



## scareme

nope 

devil?


----------



## Devil

YES..!

scareme???


----------



## Guest

no

devil


----------



## Rahnefan

i agree, no Devil!

Devil


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

You got it right!

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

WooHoo!


Scareme, come on back!


----------



## scareme

We are on a roll now Roxy!

Roxy


----------



## Spooky1

close, but no cigar 

scareme?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Spooky1 perhaps?


----------



## scareme

We're all off again.

Spooky1?


----------



## stagehand1975

Nope, but I am stilll going with Spooky1


----------



## Rahnefan

Buzz...

Roxyblue ftw


----------



## RoxyBlue

Winnah!


Rahnefan


----------



## Rahnefan

We're all winners today

Zurgh?


----------



## scareme

no

Rahnefan


----------



## RoxyBlue

He be gone at the moment


Scareme


----------



## scareme

Yeah! One in a row. 

Roxy?


----------



## Devil

nope

roxy???


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it!


Zurgh


----------



## Zurgh

Only when summoned... sometimes...


You, with all that exposed epidermis under your clothes. YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE!


----------



## scareme

Nope, just me, and I'm not exposing anything.

Back at you Zurgh.


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Scareme?


----------



## Rahnefan

I'll try. BOO

RoxyBlue again?


----------



## scareme

Sorry

Rahnefan?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I sneaked in

scareme?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not yet


Scareme


----------



## Rahnefan

BOO I say

Spooky1?


----------



## scareme

Nope, I'm here

Rahnefan?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Scareme


----------



## scareme

RightyO

Roxy, are you still up?


----------



## Goblin

She's been avoidably restrained

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Yup

Are you there Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Of course

Scareme?


----------



## Zurgh

I hope not...


Goblin or another Oxygen respirating life-form...


----------



## Goblin

You called

Zurgh?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next Spooky


----------



## Spooky1

Correct

one of the late night crowd .... scareme?


----------



## scareme

You got that right!

How about Zurgh?


----------



## Goblin

Wrong again

Scareme?


----------



## PirateLady

Nope Just me.

scareme?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope just me here for my morning visit

Evil Queen?


----------



## Lunatic

Nope. Roxy?..no, Haunti?... no ROXY?!


----------



## Goblin

Wow! Wrong three times in a row!

Roxy will be next


----------



## Lunatic

Goblin said:


> Wow! Wrong three times in a row!
> 
> Roxy will be next


Damn it! Now Roxy will be next!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next is ScareMe


----------



## Goblin

Wrong again Andrew

Scareme?


----------



## PirateLady

Nope just me

Spooky 1?


----------



## Spooky1

Yar, ye be correct!

scareme?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Debbie5


----------



## Spooky1

also no

scareme?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Yeah!

Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's sitting next to me - shall I give him a nudge?


Zurgh


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, i think she's a late riser

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Debbie5 and her container of mustard


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Back to Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Dixie?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Newp

Next is Spooky


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but Spooky1 is next to me


Zurgh


----------



## scareme

No

Zurgh?


----------



## Moon Dog

Surprise!

Scareme?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Zurgh

Do I?


Perhaps RoxyB?


----------



## scareme

How about RoxyS as in scareme?

Zurgh?


----------



## Zurgh

You WIN!


Mayhaps, scareme for 25pts.


----------



## scareme

Yeah! We're on a roll now!

Zurgh?


----------



## Zurgh

You rang? Time for bed 4 me.


scareme, for the trip to Bermuda, the sports car, and the pile o' cash?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Dixie?


----------



## scareme

You took my trip to Bermuda!

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

I'm here.

Someone Evil


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, we all know that isn't me


Debbie5


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, and are saying Debbie is evil?

Zurgh?


----------



## Zurgh

OK, only 'cause you make the shark pants thing HAPPEN!

scareme, for 10pts?


----------



## Goblin

You lose

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Goblin?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Goblin is sleeping so I will jump in and mess up the guessing. 

I guess spooky


----------



## Spooky1

You guess correctly

Evil Queen?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Wicked Goblin

Scareme?


----------



## Dixie

Nope, just me. Playing games before bed.

Boggy?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Googlie?


----------



## Dixie

Googlie, check.

Gobby, appear.


----------



## Goblin

Last time. Bedtime

Googlie again?


----------



## Dixie

Yes, but only after I had a couple hours of sleep.

Evil Queen?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Dixie may return


----------



## Spooky1

She may, but not yet

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Dixie?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not this time...

Spooky where are you?


----------



## Goblin

He's hiding out in an underground bunker.....he thought the world was gonna end

Dixie the Pixie?


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher

Not this time Goblino!

How about Gobby again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about not?


Debbie5


----------



## Spooky1

No it's your honey.

scareme?


----------



## Zurgh

Did I again, now?


I'll guess Goblin...


----------



## PirateLady

Nope just me


Scareme?


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher

Nu-uh


PirateLady Again?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

I'll guess Roxy, the birthday girl.


----------



## RoxyBlue

My honey is so smart


Spooky1


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher

Nope, it's me.

Happy Birthday Roxy! 

Spooky1 now?


----------



## Spooky1

Back by popular demand!

scareme?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Spooky1?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct

Roxy?


----------



## scareme

Surprise!

Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Surprise Spooky1? I thought it was Roxy's birthday?

Scareme?


----------



## Dixie

Just little ol' me.

NOW it's Scareme's turn?


----------



## Goblin

To do what?

Dixie?


----------



## Dixie

Wow, 2 hours gone by and... yes. It's me.

Hmmmm. this is hard.... Boggy?


----------



## Goblin

I thought I heard someone call my name

Dixie the Pixie?


----------



## Dixie

Noooooo, no Pixie here. 

Ok, one last time for this night, my friend.... Boggy?!


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Whistling Dixie?


----------



## Dixie

Now I am!

G'night Goblin - this time I'm REALLY going!


----------



## Goblin

Goodnight Googlie

Scareme?


----------



## Dixie

21 hours later...... still no Scareme. She's wrestling them thar' tornaders up in OKC.

Evening Goblin!


----------



## Goblin

Good Evening Googlie

Googlie again?


----------



## scareme

Nope

Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Scareme?


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher

Nope.

Dixie?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Time for Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Always time for me


Debbie5 the Daring


----------



## debbie5

Hahahahah..oh yeah- I'm daring.I'm daring for like 2 hours, then I cave. 

Next isssssssssssssssssssssssssssss.....Spooky1?


----------



## Spooky1

yes, that's three right in a row, woot!

Debbie again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I broke the streak


Debbie5


----------



## Spooky1

The steak is still broken

I'll guess Debbie again


----------



## Goblin

Who's Debbie Again?

Dixie?


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher

Not this time......

Spooky1 maybe?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Close, but no cigars


Zurgh


----------



## Goblin

He's been unavoidably restrained

Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Debbie?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Dixie?


----------



## Spooky1

incorrect

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## debbie5

Nope....

Spooky1?


----------



## Spooky1

Yes

Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woot!


Debbie5


----------



## Evil Andrew

Newp

Next Goblin


----------



## Spooky1

No Goblins here

Evil Andrew?


----------



## scareme

Sorry

Back at you Andrew.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why yes 

Next Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Wrongo

Scareme?


----------



## Zurgh

Boo...


Hmmm, Gobbie?


----------



## Spooky1

negative

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi


Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Just me

Roxy?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not this time!

Spooky?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Moondog?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Negatory

Next ScareMe


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nyet


Debbie5


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Dixie?


----------



## Devil

no

roxy


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, but I can see her from here.

scareme?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

But I will also guess Scareme


----------



## Goblin

You have guessed wrong too

Scareme?


----------



## PirateLady

Nope


Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's at home right now

Hauntiholik


----------



## Spooky1

No Haunti, just me running late

scareme?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Next is goblin


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

How'd you guess? 

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Goblin

I'm evil but not Andrew

Spooky1?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Newp

Next Spooky


----------



## Goblin

Wrongo

Dixie?


----------



## Evil Andrew

No

Next Mr Goblin


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You have chosen wisely grasshopper

Scareme?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

No, no, no.

Spooky1?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Now Spooky


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Not this time.

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why Yes!

Next will be Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Well.....you were close

Spooky1?


----------



## Evil Andrew

No

EQ next


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## Spooky1

Yes!

Lady Nyxie?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next Goblin


----------



## Goblin

You have chosen wisely grasshopper

Scareme?


----------



## Dixie

Nope, its me. 

But I know Boggy will be next, right Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Was there ever any doubt? 

Dixie?


----------



## Evil Andrew

No

Next Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Dixie?


----------



## PirateLady

Nope just me

Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

Close, but no

Roxy now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Finally made it!

Debbie5


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Guess again

Spooky1?


----------



## PirateLady

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## Spooky1

Good Guess

Evil Queen?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Spooky1 again?


----------



## Spooky1

You know me so well

Back at ya Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here for you


Spooky1 for the win


----------



## PirateLady

Sorry no win

Dixie?


----------



## Spooky1

No, but I can whistle Dixie.

Roxy?


----------



## PirateLady

LOL no

spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's a funny guy

and no


Pretty Ghoul, just because she says no one ever guesses her:jol:


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope, just me 

Now Pretty Ghoul


----------



## Goblin

Will I do?

Scareme?


----------



## PirateLady

Not quite...


Spooky?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Also not quite


Evil Andrew


----------



## Goblin

Nope.

Roxy


----------



## Evil Andrew

Newp

Next ScareMe


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme now


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Wrong again

Dixie?


----------



## Evil Andrew

newp

next Mr Goblin


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm more of a gargoyle person


Scareme


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Now Goblin


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try again


Evil Andrew


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why yes!

Next is Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

You were close

Dixie?


----------



## Evil Andrew

No

Now Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Not this time

Uncle Arthur?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope. Uncle Albert and Admiral Halsey.

Next is EQ


----------



## Goblin

Wrong twice in a row!

Scareme?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Dixie?


----------



## scareme

Naw

How about Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's in the lab

Debbie5, with sandwich


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Goblin with a cupcake

Dixie?


----------



## Spooky1

I'm whistling, but no Dixie here.

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, honey!

Hauntiholik


----------



## scareme

Close, we are both females

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Debbie5


----------



## DarkLore

Nope, it's me. Back to Roxy


----------



## scareme

DarkLore, what a surprise.

debbie?


----------



## Goblin

Nope.

Dixie?


----------



## Evil Andrew

No

Next Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Silly.....you spelled Goblin wrong!

Scareme?


----------



## PirateLady

Nope....

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Debbie?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Negatory

Next Rox


----------



## Spooky1

No, but we're on the same couch

Debbie?


----------



## Dixie

No, and im not on the same couch with her either, lol

Boggy?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Dixie?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next me


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why yes - it is me

Next spooky1


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wrong. It's me again

Now Spoooky1


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Dixie?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next EQ


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Now Rox


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct!


Evil Andrew, come on back


----------



## Evil Andrew

You are indeed psychic!

Next is Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

another correct guess!

Andrew?


----------



## Evil Andrew

The psychic power of evil is growing

Next is Goblin


----------



## RoxyBlue

The psychic power of evil has failed


Debbie5


----------



## scareme

No

Spooky1?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Scareme?


----------



## Diane Rott

Nope.

Next is Johnny Thunder.


----------



## Goblin

Nope.

Dixie?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Dixie the Pixie?


----------



## Evil Andrew

She's a Pixie ?

Next is Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Dixie?


----------



## scareme

Me!

Goblin?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Scareme


----------



## scareme

Right!

Roxy again?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

You got it

Goblin?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nyet


Debbie5


----------



## Evil Andrew

Newp

Next Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Dixie?


----------



## Evil Andrew

No

Next Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Goblin


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Right here

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Who else is here?

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Naw

Spooky1 will now appear


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not yet

Spooky1 now?


----------



## Spooky1

Back by popular demand 

Andrew the evil?


----------



## Goblin

Nope.

Scareme if you can


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

I call on Roxy to appear


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy has gone to bed, so I'm the consolation prize.

scareme?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

nope

next is Dixie


----------



## DarkLore

nope it's me. Next is Jaybo.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Jaybo is out helping Dixie make tombstones


Spooky1


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now Spooky


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Next EQ


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time


Debbie5


----------



## Evil Andrew

Next Spooky1


----------



## scareme

No, how about you, Evil Andrew?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why yes!

Now spooky1


----------



## scareme

How about me again?

Wild guess...Evil Andrew?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Dixie?


----------



## Evil Andrew

No

Now Rox


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Amazing! You're absolutely wrong!

Scareme?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, she's having surgery on her eyeball

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here


Spooky1 again?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Roxy will be here after supper


----------



## RoxyBlue

Way after supper


Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Now we will see the Spooky1


----------



## scareme

Sorry

It's after midnight, so it must be Goblin.


----------



## Goblin

You have chosen wisely

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Yeah, just 10 hours late

How about Roxy this time?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, ma'am!

Scareme, come on back


----------



## scareme

Yeah! I got two in a row right, lets try it again... 

Spooky1?


----------



## Spooky1

You're on a roll

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Now Roxy will appear


----------



## DarkLore

Nope. Scareme next.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Righty-O

Evil Queen?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 


Now it's Spooky1's turn


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope sorry...


Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Debbie5


----------



## morgan8586

Nope--Morgan8586

JT?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now Goblin


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nuh-uh


Spooky1


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Oh sooo close....but no....


How about E. Andrew?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope (I'm one post late)

scareme?


----------



## Goblin

You're also wrong!

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Next is mr Goblin


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

How'd you guess?

scareme?


----------



## scareme

Righty-o

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Yes I did call you, but I didn't call you Scareme. 

debbie5?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Winner!

Debbie?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Now Scareme


----------



## scareme

You got it!

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Who else is up?

Scareme?


----------



## PirateLady

Not this time

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay!


Scareme


----------



## scareme

You got it!

Right back at you Roxy!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now Goblin


----------



## Goblin

You have chosen wisely

Scareme?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yeppers

Debbie5


----------



## Evil Andrew

Newp

Now Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Wrong again Bucko

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Now Scareme


----------



## RoxyBlue

Close - we're both girls


Spooky1


----------



## Evil Andrew

No

Now Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

He's been unavoidably restrained

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Next is Miss Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are so clever


Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Wrongo

Scareme?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep


Debbie5


----------



## Evil Andrew

Newp

Next is Rox


----------



## RoxyBlue

Indeed


Spooky1


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Nope, But I think Roxy may double back.


----------



## scareme

Not before I do. 

Eldritch?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Yes!

Dare I guess Goblin?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You dare to be incorrect?

Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Now who's incorrecta moondo?

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Me now, Goblin later


----------



## Goblin

Correct Evil One

Scareme?


----------



## highbury

Nah, I'll scare you later...

Wild guess: Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, yes!

Maybe Highbury will return not so wildly


----------



## highbury

Shhh. Be very, very quiet. It's me again.


That can only mean the Goblin is next!


----------



## Evil Andrew

next will be the evil queen


----------



## Spooky1

I've never been called a queen before :googly:

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, honey


Debbie5


----------



## debbie5

You must be psychic.

Spooky1?


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

You, unfortunately, are not psychic.

debbie?


----------



## morbidmike

you get a pass for I have been away for awhile


Roxy good morning


----------



## debbie5

nope

gobby


----------



## Goblin

You have chosen wisely

Scareme?


----------



## debbie5

nope

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi


Evil Andrew


----------



## Evil Andrew

Your powers are truly remarkable !

Now Deb


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Dixie?


----------



## scareme

No

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Scareme?


----------



## debbie5

NOooooooooooooooooooo

Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Close - he's sitting next to me


Evil Andrew


----------



## Evil Andrew

Dang straight !

You really are psychic : )

Next is Goblin


----------



## morbidmike

naw its me 

now the goblin


----------



## Draik41895

me! 

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Righty-O

Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think he's in the lab


Morbid Mike unless Debbie 5 gets here first


----------



## Evil Andrew

Newp

Now MM


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try again


Spooky1


----------



## debbie5

Nope...Spooky1.


----------



## scareme

No, but I'll keep it going..

Spooky1?


----------



## Spooky1

Oui Madame!

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## morbidmike

nope she went beddy by


ROxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bingo!


Spooky1


----------



## debbie5

no

evil queeN/


----------



## Death's Door

Nope!

It is I who will post next!!!

Spooky1 - may you do us the honors?


----------



## morbidmike

I will do the horror's 


now Evil Andrew


----------



## highbury

Let me get in there real quick.

Now Evil Andrew?


----------



## morbidmike

again access denied


EA now


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Look it's me. 

Next is master chef Mike.


----------



## debbie5

Nope.

Spooky1


----------



## morbidmike

nope hes changing into his shark pants


Evil Andrew


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope.

Next is Debbie


----------



## morbidmike

nope Debbie cant get wireless in the soup can she lives in 


come on Evil Andrew


----------



## Evil Andrew

Dang Straight !

Next is Gothic Candle


----------



## RoxyBlue

No candles here


Evil Andrew


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes, yes, yes! My evil spreads.

Next is Mr Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Correct

Dixie?


----------



## morbidmike

nope she's whistling some where


Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are so smart

Spooky1


----------



## Evil Andrew

No

Now JT


----------



## morbidmike

JT is watching horror flick's and drinking beer leave him be


Gobby da man


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, it's Roxy da lady


Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me.....Da Man! 

Scareme?


----------



## morbidmike

nope tis I 


morn Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Morning, Mike


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

You called?

Mike the Morbid one?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Negatory, good buddy. Mike's on a big 10-7.

Next is Roxy


----------



## morbidmike

nope it is me


Debbie


----------



## scareme

We're sisters.

My other sister, Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, yes


Scareme again


----------



## scareme

Right! Roxy again!


----------



## RoxyBlue

One more for the road

Evil Andrew


----------



## scareme

He can be our sister too, but it's me.

Mike, you know you're a sister. OX (hug and kiss)


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope, it's me.

Morbid Mike will post next.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't think so


Goblin


----------



## DarkLore

Nope. Scareme next


----------



## scareme

You're right!

Goblin?


----------



## debbie5

Yes! It's me, Goblin.

Debbie5?


----------



## debbie5

Yes! You are correctamundo! Brilliant!~

scareme?


----------



## morbidmike

nope



now scareme


----------



## scareme

Yes!
How about debbie now?


----------



## debbie5

Yes ma'am!

Umm...Gobby next??


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Dixie?


----------



## scareme

Nope

Evil Queen?


----------



## Goblin

Nope....but I'm evil and mean

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Evil and mean, but not a queen, a good thing, so it would seem

Here's to you again, mr goblin


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Good guess (or was it that I'm sitting next to you with my laptop out?)

Mike?


----------



## morbidmike

you rang???


the gobster


----------



## Spooky1

No, you are incorrect

scareme?


----------



## Goblin

So are you

Soni?


----------



## morbidmike

SONI???? havent seen her in a ***** age


Morning Roxy


----------



## Night Watchman

No

But Roxy is next.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are correct


Draik


----------



## Evil Andrew

No

Next Miss Deb


----------



## morbidmike

nope Mr Morbid


goblin


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Our next contestant is Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Indeed


Scareme


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Dixie?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nerp

Next is Dixie


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scaryme.....er Scareme?


----------



## PirateLady

Nope

Spooky 1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Almost


PirateLady, come on back


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, just me a post late

Roxy again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, honey


Spooky1 again?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Negative

Now Spooky1


----------



## debbie5

Yes, it's ME! I just got in from kayaking and am slipping into my sharkpants!

Next will be....Roxy!


----------



## morbidmike

nope

debbie


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, it's me - I just kicked over all the markers the damn drunkies left on my lawn


Spooky1


----------



## Night Watchman

No but I'll take Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Yes, now I'm off to reclaimed my shark pants & kayak

Evil Andrew


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Sorry I'm late

Next is Night Watchman


----------



## scareme

How about me?

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Out of the blue, to confound you!

Spooks?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Spooky1 Now !


----------



## Goblin

Wellllllllll.......No

Scareme?


----------



## morbidmike

nope

Roxy in the AM


----------



## Spooky1

Close, but no cigar

Now may be time for Roxy's appearance.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are so smart


Debbie5


----------



## highbury

She must be sleeping. It's pretty late.

Goblin?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope. 

Now Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Now i am here!

now back to Evil Andrew?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## morbidmike

nope


Roxy


----------



## PirateLady

Nope 


Spooky1


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nu-uh


Highbury


----------



## Evil Andrew

not even close

Next is Spooky1 for some after dinner forum surfing


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's on his way


Spooky1


----------



## morbidmike

I tied the legs of his shark pants in a knot muhahahahahah


the Goblin


----------



## Night Watchman

No

highbury?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## PirateLady

Nope just me..


Spooky1


----------



## Evil Andrew

No,

Next is Deb


----------



## highbury

After me.

Now Deb.


----------



## Night Watchman

No

Evil Andrew


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why yes

Now Debbie5


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

OK now ScareMe


----------



## highbury

Boo! Did I scare you?

Over to you, Roxy!!


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, but she did just get home

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Nope.

Dixie?


----------



## debbie5

Yes! It's Dixie here!!

Next is Spooky1.


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's home with the dog


Evil Andrew


----------



## stagehand1975

nope

goblin


----------



## RoxyBlue

No as well

Perhaps stagehand will return for another curtain call


----------



## scareme

Just me.

debbie5?


----------



## Night Watchman

No
Debbie 5 now.


----------



## morbidmike

no


nightwatchman


----------



## debbie5

BEGONE! Tis I!


nightwatchamn?whatchamacallit?


----------



## Night Watchman

I'm not sure how to answer this...I guess yes

Back to debbie5


----------



## scareme

Me first,

Now debbie.


----------



## Goblin

Nope. 

Scareme?


----------



## DarkLore

Nope.

Jaybo?

---
I am here: Google Maps


----------



## Spooky1

Incorrect

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes

Spooky1 again


----------



## highbury

Nah...

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

You're right!

Spooky1?


----------



## DarkLore

Nope..me.

Roxy?


----------



## scareme

Nope me

mike?


----------



## Spooky1

nope

scareme?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No again


Debbie5


----------



## Night Watchman

Not this time

scareme


----------



## DarkLore

wrong-o


Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Too late for her

Scareme?


----------



## Spooky1

No it's ME!

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, at last


Evil Andrew


----------



## scareme

Wrong again.

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Wrongo

Spooky1?


----------



## Night Watchman

Not Yet

I'll go the other half...Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are correct, sir


Evil Andrew


----------



## morbidmike

nope killed him last night tied to the car and dragged him


Roxy


----------



## Evil Andrew

morbid mike said:


> nope killed him last night tied to the car and dragged him


That wasn't me, that was my decoy : )
Next Rox


----------



## scareme

No

How about Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Scareme?


----------



## Night Watchman

Not yet

Good choice...I'll call scareme


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's not answering the phone


Debbie5


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, Spooky1 

Will the Night Watchman come out in the daylight?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Now you are right!

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I see you


Debbie5


----------



## Evil Andrew

Sadly no, she is indisposed.

Now Goblin


----------



## Goblin

I'll see if he's in......Nope, he's out of town for the weekend.

Scareme?


----------



## morbidmike

nope shes sleeping shhhhhhhhhhhhhh *Mike holds pillow over her face and grins*


your next Roxy........but for what muhahaha


----------



## RoxyBlue

Next in line to kick your butt, perhaps?:googly:

Spooky1


----------



## highbury

Fight! Fight! Fight!

Now Spooky1


----------



## scareme

All we are saying, is give piece a chance. 

Goblin?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, he's resting in peace


Evil Andrew


----------



## Goblin

He's reating in pieces. 

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ne ne

Next is Roxy and her Gargoyles


----------



## Spooky1

The gargoyles are here, but Roxy's not

scareme?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

What other damn fool is up at this hour of the morning, oh yeah, you.

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Yep

Scareme?


----------



## highbury

Let the other children play, too.

Spooky1?


----------



## scareme

Not yet.

highbury?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Evil Andrew


----------



## highbury

Yes. Oh wait, no I guess not.

Now Evil Andrew?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## morbidmike

no 


Roxy


----------



## Spooky1

Wrongo

Evil Andrew?


----------



## highbury

You'd think, but no.

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why, yes


Debbie5


----------



## Night Watchman

Sorry

Spooky1


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

HA....wrong O Mart Lo.

Maybe stinky Mike?


----------



## morbidmike

hahahaha tis I 


scareme


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Nope silly man...


It's gonna be mr. Stinks!~


----------



## morbidmike

yes 


anyone but FE LOL!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ha.....wrong o sally


he that smells, yes...he will return!


----------



## Goblin

Who?

Scarme?


----------



## highbury

Narf.

Evil Andrew?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Spooky1 perhaps?


----------



## Spooky1

Yeah, you big winner!

scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Now Gobby


----------



## Goblin

Greetings

Scareme around tonight?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Roxy?


----------



## ededdeddy

Nope..just jumped out of the way back machine

How about Roxy now


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Ed!


Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## highbury

Not yet.

Spooky1?


----------



## Spooky1

You are wise!

Roxy?


----------



## autumnghost

Nope. Will I do?

Goblin?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He must be sleeping


Debbie5


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now Roxy will appear


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## highbury

Still not yet.

Maybe Debbie5?


----------



## Evil Andrew

No

Next is Trishaanne


----------



## RoxyBlue

Next is Roxy


Evil Andrew


----------



## Evil Andrew

There you have it !

Next is AutumnGhost


----------



## morbidmike

nope

Evil A


----------



## Goblin

Nope.....Nor any of the rest of the alphabet

Scareme?


----------



## bradndez

Not even close.

RoxyBlue


----------



## Spooky1

Incorrect

Evil Andrew?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Brad had the better guess


Debbie5


----------



## debbie5

No.

Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

I'll beat her to the post

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Wrongo

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Next is Spooky 1


----------



## Goblin

Nope
Scareme?


----------



## bradndez

nope
goblin


----------



## highbury

Me first!

Now Goblin. No wait. Spooky1.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Tis I

Now trishaanne


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try again


Debbie5


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## bradndez

nope 

Debbie5


----------



## Evil Andrew

negatory

now is Rox


----------



## bradndez

Nope Let me try again

Scareme


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next is Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

No. 

Next is Goblin's evil stepsister


----------



## scareme

Saw me on here did you?

Evil himself, come on down!


----------



## Goblin

Here I am!

Scareme?


----------



## Pumpkin5

Pumpkin5...no....wait...that's me....arrghhhhh!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Next is Spooky1


----------



## scareme

Well I'm next to Spooky1 if that counts. (Don't tell Roxy)

debbie?


----------



## debbie5

yeah yeah..Im still up.

Next is....gobby?


----------



## scareme

Do I really look like gobby? Dang, I need to check back into Baptist.

debbie


----------



## Goblin

Nope.

Scareme?


----------



## bradndez

nah

Evil Andrew


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Spooky1


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next is a tall shapely woman, whose name is not yet clear to me.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Right!

Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I'm the tall shapely woman Evil Andrew was waiting for


Spooky1 now?


----------



## Spooky1

How insightful 

scareme?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

No

Next will be a younger person with freckles


----------



## bradndez

I'm pretty old with more warts than freckles

scareme


----------



## Goblin

Nooooooooooo

Dixie?


----------



## bradndez

I might be whistling dixie, but nope

Spooky1


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next is the Spooky1


----------



## scareme

No

Evil Andy


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why yes! 

Now the Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

He's been unavoidably restrained

Scareme?


----------



## bradndez

Nope

Spooky1


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll tell him you called

Brad may return now


----------



## MrGrimm

Sorry!

How about ScareMe next?


----------



## Goblin

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Scareme?


----------



## highbury

Nein.

Roxy?


----------



## MrGrimm

Nope!

Goblin returns next?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Good guess...but sadly...no! 
Hhhhmmmm....how about Scareme?


----------



## morgan8586

Sorry....

Fangs?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sorry Morgan, it's me AGAIN....How about Evil Queen? She keeps trying to be the last post to win.....but she can't beat me....Wa ha ha ha ha ha haaaaaa...


----------



## ouizul1

Nope...sorry, Pumpkin5. Figured I wing in because who would expect a first timer? 

Ummm...gonna play the odds and pick Roxy.


----------



## Pumpkin5

ouizul1 said:


> Nope...sorry, Pumpkin5. Figured I wing in because who would expect a first timer?
> 
> Ummm...gonna play the odds and pick Roxy.


Man...you killed my odds. Remind me...I am NEVER taking you to Vegas! Seriously!!!!:jol:


----------



## ouizul1

Pumpkin5 said:


> Man...you killed my odds. Remind me...I am NEVER taking you to Vegas! Seriously!!!!:jol:


Oh! And you killed me back. ...hmpft. But that's okay, I don't like Vegas anyway...would rather go to Reno.

Edit: Forgot to predict...going with The Creepster this time.


----------



## MrGrimm

Sorry!

Now I am sure Pumpkin5 is gonna strike again!


----------



## scareme

We're not doing to good here. Let me try. Hmmm

MrGrimm?


----------



## MrGrimm

Woot! Good job!!!

OK Pumpkin5, it's your turn!


----------



## scareme

MrGrimm, What do you not get? I post, then you post, then I post , then you post, get it?

MrGrimm!


----------



## Pumpkin5

scareme said:


> MrGrimm, What do you not get? I post, then you post, then I post , then you post, get it?
> 
> MrGrimm!


:jol: Or it could be you post, then I post...then Pumpkin5 posts...you know the drill...how about...for the next post.....Scareme???


----------



## scareme

Yea! we're on a roll now!

Pumpkin5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Come On!!! MrGrimm...don't leave me hanging!!!:jol:


----------



## scareme

Hang!

Pumpkin5?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, Spooky1 would have been the correct answer

scareme?


----------



## MrGrimm

Ack!!! Sorry Pumpkin5 had to step away for a bit!

Pumpkin5?


----------



## scareme

ME!

MrGrimm?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Me

Next scareme


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Pumpkin5

Goblin said:


> Nope
> 
> Scareme?


Nope! It's me again...and the vicious cycle continues......

MrGrimm???


----------



## MrGrimm

Booya! Way to go Pumpkin5!!!

Now hit me back! Pumpkin5 FTW


----------



## Spooky1

No hitting on the forum

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sorreeee....It's me again. Sorry Mr. Grimm, I was out cleaning the yard and Spooky1 was too fast for me. Let's see....hhhmmm... RoxyBlue?:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why, yes


Quick, Pumpkin5 before anyone else shows up


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I am on FIRE!!! You are too Roxy! How about....Scareme?


----------



## MrGrimm

Sorry! 

Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Me !

Next is the Goblin


----------



## MrGrimm

Doh!

OK Goblin is next


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Not a Goblin...but how about a Pumpkin? 

And next will be.....Spooky1?:jol:


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## MrGrimm

eeeek! Nope!

Roxy in tha house?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why, yes


MrGrimm may do the honor of a return visit


----------



## MrGrimm

But of course my Lady!

Pumkpin5 your turn!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Ahhh, you know me too well! Can I get a Goblin to sound out?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Me

Next is D5


----------



## MrGrimm

Sorry!

My spidey senses tell me Spooky1 will be next!


----------



## Goblin

They're wrong too

Scareme?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I didn't want to post next...but they made me....
MrGrimm, I know you're out there..


----------



## debbie5

all wrong-O!

Roxy now??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I am!


Spooky1


----------



## MrGrimm

Nope,

Maybe Spooky1 will show up now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe not


MrGrimm, unless you're still busy looking for your cell phone


----------



## MrGrimm

Nope just working  Good job!

Now Pumpkin5! It's been a while!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Just logged in at the nick of time!!! 
How about Scareme???


----------



## scareme

Yeah! We're on a roll!

Back at you Pumpkin5.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Seriously guys, we must be psychic or something!!! How about MrGrimm again?


----------



## MrGrimm

Bingo! Scary!

Scareme again?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Negative

Now scareme


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: WTF!!!! Come on CHUCK!!! Join this psychic friends network and meet me!!!:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

The network is temporarily down for repairs


Scareme


----------



## Goblin

She's been unavoidably restrained

Dixie?


----------



## MrGrimm

Dixie is restraining someone right now 

Pumpkin5 you next?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Oh, okay...I'll play along....How about Debbie5?


----------



## MrGrimm

Sorry! How about a grimm dressed as a reasonably similar debbie4? 

Now Debbie5, make your presence known!


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's planning a fall costume dance


MrGrimm, come on down!


----------



## MrGrimm

... You're next on the Post is Right!!!

Hehe!

Spooky1 in the house?


----------



## Evil Andrew

No

Now Rox


----------



## MrGrimm

Busted!

Scare me you awake?


----------



## Goblin

Nope.

Roxy?


----------



## MrGrimm

Sorry!

Goblin again!


----------



## Spooky1

That would be a No.

Roxy?


----------



## scareme

What honey?

Fine, if you want Roxy, then Roxy it is.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sorreeee! I just felt like butting in....Now who's next...let's see....the elusive Ms. RoxyBlue?:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here


Someone whose name begins with a letter between A and Z


----------



## scareme

No, sorry it's...wait that is me! 

Now I'll guess Spooky1


----------



## highbury

You have chosen poorly...

You here, Evil Andrew?


----------



## scareme

No, I killed him

Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Scareme?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sorry Goblin, it is just plain old Pumpkin...
How about Pernicious Pete???


----------



## Spooky1

Who??????

How about Evil Andrew next


----------



## Evil Andrew

dang ! the awesome psychic power of the spooky1 !

Next is P5


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yes, it is ME!!! Ha Ha Ha....how about MrGrimm??:jol:


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next is D5


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nah!! How about a P5? And next we haveSpooky1?


----------



## scareme

No

Pumpkin5?


----------



## Evil Andrew

No next is P5


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## MrGrimm

Sorry!

Goblin on the return?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nuh-uh



Spooky1


----------



## scareme

Nuh

debbie?


----------



## Spooky1

nope

Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next the General


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Is Dixie out there?


----------



## MrGrimm

Sorry!

Goblin on the return!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Spooky1


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Mannnnn!!! We all just suck! Hhhmmmm...How about MrGrimm?


----------



## highbury

FAIL.

Goblin?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Fail x 2

Now Goblin


----------



## scareme

Fail 

Andrew?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ahhhhh. Scareme is the wise one this evening.

Now goblin


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Scareme?


----------



## MrGrimm

Ahhh no.

Scareme?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Spooky1


----------



## scareme

no

Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

Almost made it in time

scareme?


----------



## MrGrimm

no sorry!

Goblin?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nerp

Next will be the hairy one.


----------



## MrGrimm

Doh!

Pumpkin5!!! Make it happen!


----------



## Goblin

He couldn't make it

Scareme?


----------



## debbie5

Nyet.

Spooky1. Make it happen!


----------



## MrGrimm

Eeek!

Nope, how about Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

No

Now Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Scareme?


----------



## MrGrimm

Sorry!

Roxy for the win?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Finally!


Debbie5


----------



## MrGrimm

Doh!

How about a little Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's actually 6 feet tall, so not so little


MrGrimm again


----------



## MrGrimm

Bingo! End of the work day, I always check in 

I wasn't trying to imply he was little... That came across badly, sorry!

RoxyBlue?


----------



## Evil Andrew

No way, Jose

Next will be the Mistress of all she surveys


----------



## Spooky1

That's Mr. to you 

Roxy?


----------



## Zurgh

Not since last I checked...

Mr. Awesome himself?


----------



## Goblin

Here I am! 

Scareme?


----------



## MrGrimm

Nope!

Goblin again?


----------



## Goblin

You got me you lucky devil!

Dixie?


----------



## MrGrimm

Sorry!

Now Zurgh?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's currently visiting an alternate universe


Evil Andrew, Poster of Hilarious Pictures


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ahhhhh, Roxy is wise beyond her years.

Next is the demented one.........


----------



## Zurgh

The don't often call me that in that other parallel dimension...

The master of metaphor or was that semaphore...


----------



## Goblin

Who?

Scareme?


----------



## highbury

Not before me! Ha Ha!

Spooky1?


----------



## MrGrimm

Sppoky1 can't come to the thread right now, but if you leave a post, he'll post back at his earliest convinience.

The return of Zurgh?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He is now battling an evil vortex in a parallel universe


Debbie5


----------



## MrGrimm

Sorry, she's interviewing for the Debbie6 position

OK long shot here... ScareMe?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, she's collecting corn stalks as high as an elephants eye.

Evil Andrew?


----------



## MrGrimm

He's out eviling... Did I just invent that word?

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

I'm thinking MrGrimm just may pop by again


----------



## MrGrimm

You're good!

Are you watching me through the window?

Spooky1 next?


----------



## debbie5

Not until I pop in...MrG?


----------



## Goblin

Good evening

Scareme?


----------



## Zurgh

Do I?


RoxyB, perchance?


----------



## MrGrimm

Sorry she's out getting her blue dye job, she's not a _natural_ blue you know lol 

OK Pumpkin5?


----------



## RoxyBlue

(you funny guy)

And wrong-o!


Evil Andrew


----------



## MrGrimm

*Buzzer!*

Sorry thanks for playing!

How about Roxy again? (I see you online!!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're not online at the moment, but here I am


Scareme


----------



## debbie5

BOO! Did I scareyou??

Next is....uhhhh....Daweiner?


----------



## MrGrimm

Oh snap! Sorry!

How about Zurgh for the win!


----------



## Zurgh

You WIN! Not sure what, but you won it.


Spooky1


----------



## Evil Andrew

Na

Next is the defiant one


----------



## bradndez

Nope

Spooky1


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's on the exercise bike

Bradndez


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## MrGrimm

Boo! Did it work?

No? 

Well how about Evil Andrew making his presence known?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe later


MrGrimm


----------



## MrGrimm

Of course!

Bored at work!

Spooky1 is next!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sorree, he's off 'spookin up the place'
How about Debbie5?


----------



## highbury

How about highbury?

And then how about Debbie5?


----------



## MrGrimm

Ouch sorry!

Roxy? Be there!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Be where? Oh, you mean here


Debbie5


----------



## Evil Andrew

Negatory

Now ScareMe


----------



## Goblin

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Dixie the Pixie?


----------



## MrGrimm

Nope.

How about Pumpkin5?


----------



## Evil Andrew

No P5

Now D5


----------



## scareme

Nope

back at you Evil Andrew


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes ! Yes !

Next is the foul one........


----------



## Spooky1

Who are you calling foul, or were you expecting a bird?

scareme?


----------



## scareme

Right on.

Spooky1 again?


----------



## debbie5

Sorry, I'm late. I was busy lining a coffin with purple fabric and using the wrong glue.

Gobby??


----------



## scareme

What is the wrong glue?

debbie5


----------



## bradndez

Nope

Spooky1


----------



## debbie5

The wrong glue would be Elmers instead of a high tack, quick set fabric glue that I currently can't find ...

scareme again? please?


----------



## debbie5

Oooooooooo..crosspost! JINX!


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## MrGrimm

Sorry, 

How about a little Roxy for the Win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I am


Spooky1


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now Spooky1


----------



## scareme

Close, people get us mixed up all the time.

Evil Andy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes , you see the future clearly, o wise one!

Now , we will be accosted by a bum


----------



## scareme

Who you callin a bum?

Andy?


----------



## debbie5

Not.


Roxy?


----------



## scareme

Not.
Spooky?


----------



## Goblin

Who's not Spooky?

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

You rang? (Lurch)

MrGrimm?


----------



## debbie5

No.

Roxy?


----------



## scareme

No 

debbie?


----------



## bradndez

way off

Goblin


----------



## scareme

He's a vampire, he won't be out until tonight.

still looking for debbie


----------



## MrGrimm

she's out shopping for Halloween stuff...

Goblin?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Spooky1


----------



## MrGrimm

Gah! No...

Now Spooky1! Go!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Debbie5 maybe...


----------



## scareme

wrong

but that's what I'm guessing too.


----------



## Goblin

Two wrongs don't make a right!

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Finally a right

How about Evil Andrew?


----------



## MrGrimm

Ack!

early morning Roxy for sure!


----------



## scareme

Early evening me.

Mr Grimm?


----------



## MrGrimm

Hells-ya! 

OK, OK... hmmm... so much pressure here... gotta nail it... OK!

Roxy! Before bed Roxy!! Come on!


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Scareme?


----------



## Zurgh

Wrong!

And now, someone who breathes air, types, and has an epidermis, it's...


----------



## MrGrimm

Sorry! Mr. Grimm here!

Undead, fleshless and has an undead zombie spider monkey do my typing! 

(after i saw pirates of the caribbean I just had to have one!)

Next up, Roxy again!


----------



## DarkLore

Nope....guest stand in. Now Scareme?


----------



## MrGrimm

No! 

But DarkLore with a quick return?


----------



## scareme

Darklore wasn't fast enough.

Mr Grimm again?


----------



## MrGrimm

Yepper! Good job!

OK how about a long shot here... Evil Andrew!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ahhh yes, you are worthy










Next is one who has learned that wealth does not pass three generations.


----------



## ededdeddy

Did not know that..So I guess your wrong

Early morning ROXY


----------



## highbury

Nope.

When Evil Andrew can snatch the pebble from my hand, his journey will begin. Or was it walk across rice paper and leave no trail?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: No pebbles, no Andrew...just a pumpkin! How about....Spooky1?


----------



## scareme

No Spooky1 either.

Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

Sorry I'm late!

Roxy now?


----------



## MrGrimm

Sorry! She's deer hunting...

OK how about... Goblin?


----------



## scareme

This early?

Mr Grimm


----------



## MrGrimm

Yes! I'm lurking around here a bit this morning... 

Will Scareme return?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope, she's in the pumpkin patch waiting with Linus....
How about Evil Andrew?


----------



## ededdeddy

sorry no

Where is Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Right here


Ed X 3


----------



## Evil Andrew

The signs point to NO

Next ScareMe


----------



## MrGrimm

Nah!

Spooky1 before bed?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## MrGrimm

No.

Roxy!


----------



## scareme

No

Mr.Grimm?


----------



## MrGrimm

Yes, Good job!

Spooky1?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Next is the wild one


----------



## scareme

How well you know me!

Back at you!


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## MrGrimm

ah no...

But now Roxy shall return!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wow!


Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Dixie?


----------



## ededdeddy

nope

Spooky


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Guess again! How about Nixie???


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about un-Nixie?


MrGrimm


----------



## scareme

Sorry

Roxy?


----------



## scareme

Nope, me.

I'll try Roxy again.


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Nope....

Scareme yet again?


----------



## debbie5

No. She's napping.
Spooky1?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Scareme you are too funny! How about the one and only Mr. Grimm?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Newp

Next is the EQ


----------



## MrGrimm

Ah sorry!

But Spooky1 will be next!


----------



## Goblin

Wrongo

Scareme?


----------



## Monk

spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Hey Monk! You are wise

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Really Spooky? Andrew? Nope....not even close...
How about Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

No, no, no

Now spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

At least I show up on time Mr. Slow Poke. 

Monk you still there?


----------



## Goblin

Wasn't he cancelled last year?

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next is the guilty one.....


----------



## Spooky1

I'm innocent, I tell ya!

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

You're also wrong

Dixie?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope! How about Spooky again?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

not on your life P5....hmmmmm, thinking Goblin it be?


----------



## scareme

I think it's too early for Gobby

How about pumpkin5?


----------



## highbury

Maybe after me.

Pumpkin5 now?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Newp

Next is Rox


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Neh

Next is the lucky one


----------



## MrGrimm

Nope!

How about Spooky1?


----------



## Spooky1

I'm lucky enough to have Roxy. 

scareme


----------



## MrGrimm

Sorry!

But spooky1 will come back before bed!


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## MrGrimm

Ah no!

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes. 11 hours prescient, you are.

Next is one who has become powerful with the Force.


----------



## Spooky1

Wise you are

scareme?


----------



## DarkLore

It's me. Next up is Roxy.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## ededdeddy

no

Spooky?


----------



## MrGrimm

Nah... how about DarkLore?


----------



## highbury

Tis Highbury!

Roxy?


----------



## ededdeddy

no 


but now Roxy


----------



## Evil Andrew

Next is Spooky1


----------



## DarkLore

Nope. Mr. Grimm?


----------



## debbie5

Nope..I just got back form karaoke & midnight shopping at WalMart (what a adventure!! FREAKSVILLE!)

Next is....ummm..who's a night owl?? Gobby??


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Scareme?


----------



## MrGrimm

Sorry!

Roxy?


----------



## DarkLore

Nope. It's me again Margaret. 

Roxy?


----------



## debbie5

No. She's busy choosing which flavor Fruit Roll Up to wear to work.

Ededdeddy??


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope, it's the pumpkinator...now....drum roll please...how about.....Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

No, but she sitting beside me. 

Debbie?


----------



## MrGrimm

Nope, but
maybe now Roxy will get online?


----------



## Evil Andrew

No

Next is Haunti


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## pensivepumpkin

No.

Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Pensivepumpkin?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Andrew?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Aaaah. Yes. You are truly wise and all seeing.

Now is time for Roxy


----------



## DarkLore

Nope. Back to Spooky


----------



## MrGrimm

Ah but no...

How about a little pumpkin5?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Next P5


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, just 1 Spooky

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

You rang?

Back to Goblin


----------



## DarkLore

it's me. Roxy?


----------



## scareme

No, still me.

Now Roxy?


----------



## MrGrimm

Not yet,

How about now? Roxy!


----------



## Evil Andrew

NOw Roxy!!


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Dixie?


----------



## MrGrimm

Nope.

Roxy? Come on!


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Evil Queen?


----------



## debbie5

Yup to the nope.

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

MrGrimm, please


----------



## MrGrimm

When asked so politely, of course!

How about an Andrew? Ahhh, try and make him Evil is you would be so kind?


----------



## Spooky1

No evil here, just Spooky 

MrGrimm, do you have a moment to appear?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think he's gone home


Frightmaster General


----------



## DarkLore

Back to you Roxy.


----------



## MrGrimm

Nope!

I'm back! Had a meeting lol

Evil Andrew, going twice...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time


Debbie5


----------



## DarkLore

Nope. Now Dixie


----------



## scareme

Dixie, scareme same thing

Mr. Grimm?


----------



## Evil Andrew

no, no, no

next a scareme repeat


----------



## scareme

Righty-O

Back at you Misunderstood Andrew


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ha!


Debbie5


----------



## debbie5

Yes. Your crystal ball is attuned. 

Next is.....Mrgrimm?


----------



## DarkLore

Would it count if I were wearing a Mr Grimm costume?

Back to Debbie...


----------



## scareme

Suprise! It's me.

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Scareme?


----------



## MrGrimm

Yes!.. actually no, sorry

But how about a little Roxy blue?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I am


Spooky1


----------



## MrGrimm

Nope!

OK now I'll move aside to let Spooky1 post!


----------



## scareme

Sorry

debbie5


----------



## Evil Andrew

D5 is out with P5, playing on the I-5

Now Spooky 1


----------



## debbie5

No.

scareme


----------



## scareme

Righty-O

debbie?


----------



## debbie5

yes...insomnia & I are dancing the night away....

and then..scareme was still up as well....


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## debbie5

Nope...me..with not enough sleep dammit.

Next is......Evil Queen?


----------



## MrGrimm

Sorry!

How about a little evil... Evil Andrew?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not yet


MrGrimm


----------



## MrGrimm

Why yes! Yay!

How about we get a little spooky1 up in here?!?!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next is the Spooky 1


----------



## MrGrimm

Sorry, how about...

Darklore?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Spooky1

Incorrect!

MrGrimm?


----------



## MrGrimm

Booya 

How about morning Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've more of an afternoon or evening person, actually


MrGrimm, if you please


----------



## scareme

No

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Negatory

Next P5


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Scareme?


----------



## MrGrimm

Nah, I'll scare you later...

How about Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next Gothic Candle


----------



## DarkLore

Nope. Spooky1?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## highbury

Who is this Scareme??

Spooky1?


----------



## Spooky1

You are prophetic!

MrGrimm?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are not so prophetic


Spooky1 again?


----------



## MrGrimm

Sorry!

How about Darklore?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

D5?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Just me

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

No
Next Spooky 1


----------



## Goblin

Nope

The Great Pumpkin?


----------



## MrGrimm

Nope, he's with Linus...

Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Autumnghost ?


----------



## ededdeddy

no 

Roxy????


----------



## QueenRuby2002

No

Evil Andrew


----------



## DarkLore

No. Vlad?


----------



## debbie5

He's currently hot-gluing some of my skellies.

Gobby??


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Debbie5?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

No one ever expects the spanish inquiation!

MrGrimm


----------



## debbie5

No- he's frying some of that fake bacon.

Roxy??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Perhaps MrGrimm would like to favor us with his company now


----------



## MrGrimm

Yes!!

I'm all done eating my bacon!

Spooky1?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Nope

Now Spooky1


----------



## MrGrimm

No! How about QueenRuby2002 again!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Yes, you called that one

MrGrimm


----------



## MrGrimm

Muhahaha!

But of course.. stranded at work with nothing to do...

QueenRuby2002 still online eh?

Gotta be you next!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Yes, but I'm just doing this utill I can't put off grocery shopping anymore.

Mr.Grimm


----------



## DarkLore

Nope. Evil Andrew?


----------



## MrGrimm

Nah!

Roxy?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Nope

Evil Andrew


----------



## MrGrimm

Ha! No! Did i mentioned I am bored and at work? 

How about Spooky1?


----------



## scareme

How about me?

Maybe QueenRuby?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Right

MrGrimm hasn't said anything in a while


----------



## RoxyBlue

And still hasn't


QueenRuby


----------



## MrGrimm

Mr Grimm here!

Oooh, how about scareme for 500$ Alex?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Sorry the answere is 'who is QueenRuby'

Roxy!!!


----------



## MrGrimm

eh... nope.

How about a Spooky1 appearance?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Past his bedtime

Scareme?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Doesn't speak

MrGrimm


----------



## MrGrimm

Hey Hey Queen! Yeppers

How about a Queen comeback?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Of coruse I have a come back. You just can't handle it.

MrGrimm once again.


----------



## MrGrimm

Yes, but I will have to get some work done today... someone has to pay for all that Halloween stuff you know!

Queen again, because you can't resist!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

ooo your going to pay for my Halloween stuff? That is so nice of you. In that case get back to work.

Roxy for a change.


----------



## MrGrimm

Ah no, but I do hope your cupcakes are better than your guessing 

How about Queen again, because those cupcakes are just not getting made are they?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

There done and frosted. Mmmm and taste so good.

MrGrimm because he dosen't really work he's just saying he dose.


----------



## MrGrimm

I'm a multitasker!

OK how about a long shot: QueenRuby200.... ummm 2!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Oh you got it again big boy!

Anyone but Grimm!


----------



## scareme

That would be me!

QueenRuby again?


----------



## MrGrimm

Sorry , she's out being ever so sassy 

But, wait here she is...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct only if you really meant me

MrGrimm, who is posting here instead of working so he can pay for his props


----------



## QueenRuby2002

No MrGrimm has been taken over by this thing called work but I'm here.

Evil Andrew!


----------



## MrGrimm

Nope, back again after an ever-so-necessary meeting 

How about Spooky1?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Nope wrong again

MrGrimm!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nerp

Next QR


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Yes 

Spooky1


----------



## scareme

Sorry again.

How about Queenie?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope - just a double helping of EVIL!

Now back to QR


----------



## QueenRuby2002

correct

Roxy!


----------



## scareme

Remember me?

Evil Andy?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Nope

MrGrimm


----------



## Goblin

Too late for him

QueenRuby2002?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Yep.

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Last time. Bedtime

QueenRuby2002?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Of coruse.

MrGrimm


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## DarkLore

nope....Spooky1?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next is the masked one


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Nope

Evil A


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes Ruby, your wisdom grows along with your skill

Next is the one who has not finished his work, and thinks there is still time tomorrow.......


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

No just little old me.

A person not scrambling to get things out at last mintute


----------



## Goblin

That's not me. lol

Scareme?


----------



## DarkLore

Nope. Goblin?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ah, DarkLore makes a guest appearance - and guesses wrong


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

As you wish 

A somewhat Evil persona


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Naah Just me.

Roxy for the win!


----------



## DarkLore

Nope, but Roxy is next.


----------



## Goblin

Wrongo

Scareme?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Wrong

Roxy?


----------



## DarkLore

Wrong. Mr Grimm?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Newp

Now Haunti


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## randomr8

Wrong, Goblin?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

scareme?


----------



## scareme

Righty-O

Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

You called?
Scareme?


----------



## DarkLore

Nope. E. Andrew?


----------



## Dixie

Nope. Scareme?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nu-uh


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

How ever did you guess 

Dixie?


----------



## Evil Andrew

nope - you guys are getting the order all wrong........

Next is Goblin


----------



## Spooky1

It's not late enough for him

Dixie?


----------



## scareme

Well. at least the sex is right this time.

Spooky1?


----------



## DarkLore

nope. Roxy?


----------



## debbie5

She's in bed, fershure.

Gobby??


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Scareme?


----------



## MrGrimm

Nope! Roxy?


----------



## DarkLore

No. 

Dixie?


----------



## MrGrimm

Nope, DarkLore again?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

MrGrimm?


----------



## Evil Andrew

No

Now the Spooky One


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time

Pretty Ghoul for the long shot


----------



## Spooky1

Incorrect

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes. Your prescience has reached the 9th level.

Next is Kung Fu Master Goblin


----------



## scareme

Just little ole me.

Evil Andy?


----------



## aquariumreef

As I post this, I smirk at your fail. 

Goblin?


----------



## debbie5

Evil Debbie.

Now Evil Queen??


----------



## scareme

Nope

How about Spooky1?


----------



## Evil Andrew

He has been unavoidably detained....


Next is ScareMe


----------



## Spooky1

I see I'm late again

scareme?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Scareme still up?


----------



## MrGrimm

Nope, How about Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll see if he's here - nope


MrGrimm is still hanging around, though


----------



## Goblin

Not tonight

Scareme?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

No He's in the basement doing something

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

(Scareme is a girl)

And yes, I'm here!

Evil Andrew


----------



## QueenRuby2002

(Yha I realized that about 10 minutes after I posted. Sorry)

No I locked up EA so it has to be MrGrimm


----------



## Evil Andrew

I got loose: )

Next mr goblin


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> (Scareme is a girl)
> 
> And yes, I'm here!
> 
> Evil Andrew


I can go either way.



Evil Andrew said:


> I got loose: )
> 
> Next mr goblin


sorry

next will be Andy again.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Aahhh Yes ScareMe, you are wise and perceptive and most clearly feminine....

Next is the new moderator


----------



## scareme

Not yet, but if I stick around long enough, maybe I'll outlive everybody, and then they'll have to make me a moderator.

It's getting late, time for Gobby.


----------



## Goblin

Here I am

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Yes dear?

Evil Queen?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Nope it's me.

MrGrimm


----------



## Zurgh

No


RoxyB, perhaps...


----------



## Evil Andrew

No Grasshopper, you are not ready

Next is the royal one


----------



## scareme

Thank you, thank you, thank you.

next is Zurgh


----------



## Zurgh

Yes. You have amazing powers of precognition.


Someone like Spooky1...


----------



## scareme

Happy Dance! I got one right! Sad dance, Zurgh got it wrong

I'll give you another try, Zurgh


----------



## Zurgh

You can't loose! 



I'll try... scareme?


----------



## scareme

Happy Dance!

Back at you Zurgh!


----------



## Goblin

Intercepted

Scareme?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope! One of those round orange things.
Evil A?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes. You have great knowledge, wisdom and authority. You are master of the eleventh hour.

Next is the the one who scares me


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good to know, but not unexpected. hehehe (evil laugh)

Zurgh will post next.


----------



## Zurgh

Only because you summoned...


Only the most radiant star, shimmering as if from the heavens themselves, shall post next...


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Sorry Buddy - I know that isn't me!!!

Scareme


----------



## DarkLore

Nope. Mr Grimm?


----------



## scareme

No

debbie?


----------



## Goblin

She's been unavoidably restrained

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I am


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

That's two in a row!

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Now it is 3

Next goblin


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Scareme?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: The evil side of me is rejoicing in breaking the roll, but the kinder side is kind of sorry.....so how about Scareme being next?


----------



## Spooky1

Two miss streak now.

scareme?


----------



## Goblin

Nope.

Scareme?


----------



## Zurgh

Wrong again!


RoxyB?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nerp

Now Goblin


----------



## Zurgh

Must be a psychic snow, as all of our powers of precognition are way off.


I'll try for Spooky1


----------



## Evil Andrew

We must call to him harder

SPOOKY1 !


----------



## highbury

I thought I heard something, but I guess I was wrong...

Uh, Spooky1??


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Zurgh

Nada



Hmmm, I'll try to call forth, Evil Andrew


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ahhh yes, the mojo is working again.

Now ScareMe will appear !


----------



## Goblin

Wrongo

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Can you hear us, ScareMe? Give us a sign.........


----------



## Goblin

She's been unavoidably restrained

Debbie5?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


The King of All That Is Good shall post next


----------



## Evil Andrew

I am king of all that is E V I L , is that close enough ?

Next is my minion, P5


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Zurgh

Wrong-o, but scareme should be back from the hospital to play with us soon.


Hmmm, Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Zurgh?


----------



## Zurgh

Yessir!


Goblin!


----------



## Goblin

Yep

Zurgh?


----------



## Evil Andrew

No

The spirits tell me that someone who has not posted in this thread before will be next......


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

No

Next Miss Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

noper...

EQ?


----------



## aquariumreef

Narr.

Roxy (who's foxy)? :lol:


----------



## DarkLore

Nope. 

Jaybo


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Dixie?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Our psychic abilites are hopping away......

Next Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Wrong again

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Now ScareMe?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Guess not


Debbie5


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, just look to your left. 

scareme?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Now Scareme?


----------



## tcass01

OOWWW, Missed 'em by { } that much...

Now Evil Andrew?


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're not doing so hot at this game today


Debbie5


----------



## tcass01

We suck!

Now Spooky1


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but I do know him


Tcass may return


----------



## Spooky1

Maybe, but not in time.

Tcass now?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Tis I 

Next QR


----------



## Goblin

Wrong again

Scareme?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Nope.

Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

You correctly saw the future. 

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

So did you


Debbie5


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Yay! You remembered me!

Gobby again?


----------



## Goblin

You are correct

Scareme again?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Now ScareMe


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Evil Andrew, back to you!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes

Now Haunti


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

No

Now Miss Roxy


----------



## Spooky1

Close but no cigar

Andrew?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

We are losing our mojo!










Next Spooky1


----------



## Zurgh

No



Goblin


----------



## Goblin

You have guessed correctly

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now D5


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Señor Goblin?


----------



## scareme

Not yet

But now, Goblin.


----------



## Goblin

Who else?

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

You are sooo right.

debbie5?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. It's Gobby100

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Right

Gobby again?


----------



## Goblin

Last time tonight

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Right

I guess it will be Spooky1 in a couple of hours.


----------



## Drago

Nope

He's prolly after me


----------



## scareme

No, it's me again.

OK, Drago.


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, just me showing up a little late

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Drago

nope

Goblin?


----------



## Spooky1

Still too early for him

scareme?


----------



## debbie5

Nope. 
Zurgh?


----------



## Zurgh

Yup, sans total angler fishiness


Perhaps Goblin


----------



## debbie5

No. I'm still lurking, like a hungry angler fish..

Next is.....Zurgh?


----------



## scareme

Right! Oh, I mean sorry.

debbie?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Ebeneezer Scrooge?


----------



## scareme

No, he went to bed already

Who else but Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Last time. Bedtime

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Righty-O

If you've gone to bed, then it should be Evil Queen.


----------



## Drago

Aww, nope

Shes next?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time


Debbie5


----------



## Drago

Nope

Scareme....


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Drago

no!!!!!!!

Debbie


----------



## Zurgh

Nope


scareme?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try again


Zurgh the Fishmonger


----------



## Zurgh

OK



Someone with holiday magic.


----------



## Goblin

Here I am!

Scareme?


----------



## Drago

awww no.

Roxy


----------



## Spooky1

Close, but no

Zurgh?


----------



## Drago

No

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Yes!

debbie?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

scareme again?


----------



## scareme

Yes.

I suppose it's getting to that time of night again, Gobby.


----------



## debbie5

No, Ma'am. I'm up, sauteeing. Chicken, not my liver. 

Then there was..scareme again>?


----------



## scareme

Oh you tricked me

debbie?


----------



## debbie5

See how that goes?

And Ms. Thang again??


----------



## scareme

We're on a roll!

debbie


----------



## debbie5

No. 

Gobby?


----------



## scareme

Have another drink.

Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Here I am

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

yes?

Gobby


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nah, just me...let's see...Debbie?


----------



## Drago

Nope

Spooky?


----------



## Spooky1

yes!

Drago?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

That pesky Scareme?


----------



## Drago

Nooooo

Scareme?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sorry Charlie! How about Scareme?


----------



## Drago

Nope

Evil Q?


----------



## Spooky1

nope

Evil Andrew?


----------



## DarkLore

nope. 


Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Hi Hon!

Spooky1?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Drago

Not now

Deb?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Spooky1 perhaps?


----------



## Spooky1

perhaps yes!

Drago?


----------



## Drago

Yes!!!

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

You got it!

Drago again?


----------



## Drago

Sure why not!

DA?


----------



## Goblin

Naw

Scareme?


----------



## Drago

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## debbie5

Nope.

Spooky1?


----------



## Drago

Nooo

Spooky?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Close


Debbie5


----------



## Drago

Nope

Spooky?


----------



## Spooky1

Good guess

Roxy?


----------



## Drago

Wrong


Scareme?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Naw


Drago


----------



## Drago

Yay

Debbie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Boo


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

You are wise 

scareme?


----------



## Drago

nope

scareme?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Drago

Aww no

Debbie?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, maybe she's taking a nap

Drago?


----------



## debbie5

No.

Roxy?:smoking:


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, her office had no power this morning

How about Roxy now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I am!


Debbie5


----------



## Drago

no!

Debbie?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

scareme?


----------



## scareme

Yes!

Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Correct

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nerp

Next is Ruby


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You have chosen correctly

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Back to Mr G


----------



## Spooky1

No G's here

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Spooky1

Incorrect

Roxy?


----------



## debbie5

Nyet.

Morbidmike?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Debbie?


----------



## Goblin

Wrong as wrong can be

Scareme?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

How about Haunti?


----------



## scareme

I'm home!

Spooky1?


----------



## Hauntiholik

still not a guy....
scareme


----------



## Spooky1

Sorry I'm late

scareme?


----------



## scareme

Right here!

debbie5


----------



## ededdeddy

nope


Spooky


----------



## RoxyBlue

No

But perhaps Spooky1 will make an appearance now


----------



## scareme

perhaps not

Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

How about Roxy now?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Roxy Now is busy

How bout Mr. Now ?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope

Spooky1 will post next.


----------



## Spooky1

Good guess

Pretty Ghoul again?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## ededdeddy

no


But now Scareme


----------



## scareme

you're right

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay!


Spooky1


----------



## scareme

Sorry, let's try this again.

Is it to early for Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

It's never too early for me

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Yes hon?

Gobby


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Scareme again?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Nope had to cut in.

Roxy!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sorry! Butting in! How about my old friend Scareme....not saying you are old, but you know what I mean. You've been on the forum awhile.....well, I am just digging the hole deeper, huh?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope! Vlad????


----------



## Spooky1

Incorrect

Haunti?


----------



## Hauntiholik

YES!

Spooky1 now


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's at the grocery store


Evil Andrew


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Pumpkin?


----------



## scareme

No

How about Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Happeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee New Yearrrrrrrrrrrrrr!

Scareme?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: HHHHHAAAAPPPPYYY NNNEEEWWW YYYEEEARRR!! Nope, tis I! How about Vlad again?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Ooops! Sorry...to much champagne, I meant Spooky 1....


----------



## Evil Andrew

Negatory

Next is Ruby


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Back at you Andrew


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope, sorry, just me.

But...maybe Andrew will now post next.


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now P5


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Scareme?


----------



## Hauntiholik

hmmm I don't see her.

Spooky1 now


----------



## RoxyBlue

Close but no cigars


Debbie5


----------



## Spooky1

I think she off having onion soup 

Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

There's soup?

Next is ScareMe


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Now Scareme.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Now S1


----------



## Spooky1

Is the short hand of me?

Haunti?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Now Haunti


----------



## Spooky1

nope

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Goblin

Welllllll.......NO!

Scareme?


----------



## Lunatic

Nope....sorry.

Roxy Blue?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes. You have chosen wisely....

Next is one who also lives in a cave......


----------



## Spooky1

No caves here 

Haunti?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Yes?

Gobby?


----------



## stagehand1975

Nope, I made a rare appearence.

Debbie5


----------



## scareme

You need to come around more often. We miss you.

Spooky1?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now P5


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

scareme?


----------



## scareme

Righty-O

Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Who else?

Scareme?


----------



## stagehand1975

Nope, spookie1


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's busy moving a lab


Pretty Ghoul


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Nope

Evil A


----------



## scareme

no

QueenRuby?


----------



## Evil Andrew

No

Next is Roxy


----------



## Spooky1

No, but I can see her from here.

scareme?


----------



## Goblin

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Now Scareme?


----------



## stagehand1975

Nope, two days in a row, thats a streak for me.

Scareme?


----------



## PirateLady

Nope just me

Scareme?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Nooooo

Now Roxy


----------



## scareme

No

QueenRuby?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Yep

Scareme


----------



## scareme

How did you know?

Back to you Queenie.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

yes

and serve back to you


----------



## scareme

We are on a roll!

Let me see.... Queenie?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

No... Oh wait I meant yes.

Scareme


----------



## Evil Andrew

No


ScareMe will appear next !


----------



## scareme

Yes! Yes! Yes!

Andy?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Correct

Scareme?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope me. Surprise. 

Scareme will post next.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Yes honey?

Spooky1


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Hauntiholik


----------



## stagehand1975

Nope


scareme?


----------



## scareme

You're good at this!

stagehand again?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

No me

Scareme


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Spooky1

Incorrect

scareme?


----------



## scareme

You called?

Spooky1 again.


----------



## Spooky1

You win!

Roxy?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, me again. 

Roxy next?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now Ruby


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Just me

Scareme?


----------



## PirateLady

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I showed up late to this party


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Looks like I'm just in time.

Pirate Lady?


----------



## scareme

I'm late too.

Spooky1?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Next is the 'squatchy one.........


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, just me a post late

I sense Evil


----------



## scareme

I'm nice, once you get to know me.

It's getting late, time for Gobby.


----------



## Goblin

It's always time for Gobby! lol

Scareme.......unless someone else shows up!


----------



## scareme

Nope, just me.

You still awake Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Yep

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

I'm still here.

Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's busy, like I should be


Debbie5


----------



## Spooky1

I'm also late 

scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Now P5


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hmmmm. 

Haunti?


----------



## scareme

No, but people mistake us for each other all the time. Right Haunti?

Misunderstood Andrew


----------



## Evil Andrew

You are wise and all- seeing.

Next is one who understands me....


----------



## Goblin

Yep......You're a nut! 

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Next is Trishaanne


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

how bout I throw a scarecrow into the mix...

Evil Andrew - com'on back good buddy


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Yees!

Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now the One who is Spooky


----------



## scareme

I am spooky! You should see me when I wake up in the morning.

Is it too early for Gobby?


----------



## Spooky1

No, it's time for the real Spooky!

Goblin now?


----------



## Goblin

You have chosen wise, Grasshopper!

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

yes oh wise one

debbie?


----------



## Goblin

Nooooooooooooooo

Scareme again


----------



## scareme

I thought you had gone to bed

Gobby


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Hi Honey 

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes. Your prescience easily travels the space of 5 hours time.

Next is mr g


----------



## Goblin

Good guess

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

No

Next is the 1 who is Spooky


----------



## scareme

I've been called that.

Are you still around Andy?


----------



## Spooky1

No Andy or Littl' Opie either

scareme?


----------



## scareme

Yes dear? Mmmm venison sausage.

Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Negative

Now Ruby


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

You rang?

My old buddy Gobby.


----------



## Goblin

Here I am

My old pal.....uhhhhhh.....Scareme?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Evil Andrew?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not even close


Hauntiholik


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope, but she is a neighbor .

Next is ScareMe


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Negative

Now Spooky1


----------



## Evil Andrew

Red Rover Red Rover Send Spooky On Over !


----------



## Spooky1

Sorry I'm late 

scareme?


----------



## Goblin

Guess again.

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Mr G


----------



## Spooky1

It's too early for him

Tag Andrew, you're it?


----------



## Goblin

He couldn't make it

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Next is Rox


----------



## Spooky1

She's off playing her violin

Debbie?


----------



## Evil Andrew

She has a violin?

Next is mr G


----------



## Spooky1

Still too early for him

Goblin now?


----------



## Goblin

Here I am.

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Now QR


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

I'm here!

Spooky1?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Next is Mr Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Not very much

Now Haunti


----------



## aquariumreef

In disguise!

Goblin?


----------



## Evil Andrew

No, Señor......

Next is P5


----------



## Spooky1

Incorrect

scareme?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Once more....... ScareMe !


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Good guess......but no.

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

ScareMe is MIA in this thread.........

Next Rox


----------



## Spooky1

Close, but no

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Now's there's a goblin! 

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Next is _Goblin_ the night owl


----------



## Goblin

Who else would it be?

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Tis I.......


Next is Ruby


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

How about a visit from scareme?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now ms haunti


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Spooky1


----------



## OtisDriftwood

Nope It's Otis!  Happy Sunday! I say Goblin..


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Nope me! You know you love me.

Evil A!


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

How about QueenRuby again?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

no

Goblin


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wrong-o


Spooky1


----------



## scareme

It's me,

but now Spooky1!


----------



## Spooky1

Your foresight is excellent!

QueenRuby?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Negative

Next is Rox


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Now Mr Spooky1


----------



## RoxyBlue

We used to be better at this

Evil Andrew


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why yes !!!

Now Spooky?


----------



## Spooky1

I heard you were looking for me. 

Back at you Evil Andrew


----------



## Goblin

He missed it!

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Righty-O

debbie5?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

How about Haunti?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Negative

Next Badger


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Nope you know it was me you wanted

Hmm how about Goblin


----------



## Goblin

You have chosen correctly

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Yes

Back at you Gobby.


----------



## Goblin

Right back to you again Scareme.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

I come in for the steal

now Scareme


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, my turn

Badger?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Negatory 

Now QR


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Yay your right!!

Goblin


----------



## Spooky1

Not yet!

Now Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Here I am

Scareme?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

And no...

Now Scareme


----------



## scareme

Yes honey?

Back at you Ruby.


----------



## Spooky1

No, but I do have some slippers 

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Goblin

He's been unavoidably restrained

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Released from my restraints

Next Roxy


----------



## Spooky1

I can see her for here, is that good enough?

scareme?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

yep

Gobby?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You were up early


Spooky1 perhaps?


----------



## Spooky1

You are wise 

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Your prescience easily spans 8 hours. Impressive indeed....... If only you were able to cross your legs like this........

Next is QR


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next D5


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't think so.


Perhaps Scareme will stop by for a post-birthday visit


----------



## scareme

I was here on my birthday, by 5 min.

Now Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

You have chosen wisely

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

No

Now Spooky 1


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Yes!

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay!


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Right again!

scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

The mojo is gone

Now Mr G


----------



## Goblin

Yep

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nerp

Back to Señor Goblino


----------



## scareme

Seniora scareme

Now Gobby.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Hauntiholik


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Andrew?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Spooky1

Incorrect

scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Tis I 

Now ScareMe


----------



## Goblin

Nope.

Scareme?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

no it is me

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

You called?

QueenRuby2002?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Now QR


----------



## RoxyBlue

No


Evil Andrew


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ahh yes - you are truly wise ...... as are your Gargoyles.....

Next Da Wiener


----------



## Spooky1

Not so wise

Haunti!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hmmmm

Now ScareMe ?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Of course!

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nerp

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Next aquariumreef


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Now Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nerp

Next is Rox


----------



## Spooky1

Close but no cigar

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Close....but you're totally wrong!

Scareme?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Not this time...

Ramonadona ?


----------



## N. Fantom

Too bad 

STOLLOWEEN?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Yuppers.

N. Fantom?????


----------



## N. Fantom

You bet!

STOLLOWEEN again?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Why not.

Round and round we go....N. Fantom.


----------



## N. Fantom

Wonder how long this is going to last?

I'm probably wrong but, could it be STOLLOWEEN


----------



## Goblin

Yep! You're wrong!

Scareme?


----------



## N. Fantom

Don't think so

I'm going to try this again STOLLOWEEN


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, no, nyet


N. Fantom may return


----------



## Goblin

Anf then.....he may not!

Scareme?


----------



## Ramonadona

Nope.

RoxyBlue?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Perhaps Gwydolyn Joy will make a guest appearance


----------



## debbie5

It's me. She's sleeping . 


Next is.....scareme?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

but I foresee Debbie coming back to haunt this thread


----------



## RoxyBlue

She will, but not now.


Hauntiholik


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Not this time...let's try again.

Hauntiholik


----------



## N. Fantom

Sorry but im back and more postyer than ever.

Could it be Debbie5?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now it is the Return of the Fantom


----------



## N. Fantom

That would just so happen to be correct.

Will goblin return next?


----------



## Spooky1

Not yet

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Of course

N Fantom


----------



## N. Fantom

You must be a physic.

Roxy once again?


----------



## aquariumreef

No, but I'm Foxy. B)

Spooky1?


----------



## N. Fantom

Nada

aquariumreef?


----------



## Goblin

Absolutely wrong!

Scareme?


----------



## Ramonadona

Nit, not, nyet.

Thinking Fantom will make an appearance.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe later


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Correct, thanks for holding my place

Stolloween?


----------



## N. Fantom

Nope but perhaps he'll appear next?


----------



## Ramonadona

Sorry, no.

Stolloween????????????????


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now Rox


----------



## Goblin

Nope.....No Rox

Scareme?


----------



## Ramonadona

No...just little me.

How about my MN neighbor G Joy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about your not-so-near MD neighbor?


Draik


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Sorry to disappoint...

Back to Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're never a disappointment, Stoll


Spooky1


----------



## Ramonadona

Nope.

I think RoxyBlue wants a comeback.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

My turn for a comeback

Ramonadona??


----------



## Ramonadona

Ding ding ding. Right on the money.

_(Short, short term memory_)...um...Goblin?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Ding wrong......

Spooky?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now Rox


----------



## N. Fantom

Uhh uh

How bout stolloween?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He was here a while ago


N. Fantom for the win


----------



## N. Fantom

You gots it!
Maybe Roxy once more?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Ramonadona

Nope nope

Fantom?


----------



## N. Fantom

Yeperrooni positooni

Bethene?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Nadda....

Fantom?


----------



## Ramonadona

Negative.

Goblin?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nuh-uh


Aquariumreef


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next mr g


----------



## Goblin

Me?

Scareme?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

No, did you miss me?

Scareme!


----------



## N. Fantom

Sorry but no

Going to give into mob mentality and say scareme


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I am mental.

Fantom


----------



## N. Fantom

Yepz

STOLLOWEEN


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ha! Fooled you!


Stolloween now, please


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Your wish is my command

Fantom


----------



## N. Fantom

Now lets see whats behind curtain number 2... and it's our grand prize! Me!

Roxy


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, EA!


I think N Fantom is going to make a comeback


----------



## N. Fantom

I am no longer a one hit wonder 

Now will Roxy escape that tittle?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

No me again

Goblin


----------



## scareme

Just me

Ruby again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Scareme


----------



## scareme

Yes?

roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

Close but no cigar!

scareme?


----------



## scareme

Am I getting that common?

Evil Andy?


----------



## N. Fantom

Sorry

Let's see how frequently you visit, scareme?


----------



## scareme

I never left

How about you N. Fantom


----------



## N. Fantom

You got me 

Are we going to continue this cycle scareme?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

The cycle ends

Spooky?


----------



## N. Fantom

And a new cycle has not begun

STOLLOWEEN


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Righty

Scareme?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wrongy


Gothic Candle


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Next Spooky1


----------



## scareme

How about a scaredy one

Evil Andy


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Scareme?


----------



## Ramonadona

Uh uh.

Roxy Blue?


----------



## scareme

Nope

Ramonadona?


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

nope

Rox ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Evil Andrew again?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes - 10 hours later! Your prescience is truly powerful.

Next , El Goblino


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Nope.

Andrew?


----------



## Goblin

Noooooooooooo

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Yes dear?

Evil Queen?


----------



## Ramonadona

Sorry...

Goblin?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

It would be me.

Sawtooth?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

That would be me.

Goblin?


----------



## N. Fantom

Noda

STJ?


----------



## scareme

No

Gobby?


----------



## N. Fantom

Sorry

scareme


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Zurgh

NO!


Next is the best of of the professional duck feeders....


----------



## N. Fantom

Uhm i don't think so...

Could it be STOLLOWEEN?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

How about scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now Ruby?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Nada

Hairazor?


----------



## N. Fantom

Sorry but no

Goblin?


----------



## scareme

nope 

how about Gobby?


----------



## N. Fantom

Nopes

Scareme once again


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Sawtooth Jack


----------



## scareme

no

but now old sawtooth


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Yep.

N. Fantom?


----------



## N. Fantom

You betcha 

Mrs. Haunted Bayou


----------



## scareme

no

back at you N Fantom


----------



## N. Fantom

You gotz it

Now back to scareme for the weather


----------



## scareme

Cloudy with a chance of 

N Fantom showing up


----------



## N. Fantom

Thanks scareme

Breaking news! Scareme will return!


----------



## scareme

And I'm back.

Now to you Gobby.


----------



## Goblin

You have chosen wisely

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

yup

Gobby again?


----------



## Goblin

Of course

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Righty-O

N fantom?


----------



## ladysherry

Nope 
it's the newbie

Scareme?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Ladysherry


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Not this time...

Goblin?


----------



## scareme

Too early for Gobby

Back at you Stolloween?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Now ScareMe


----------



## scareme

Andy! Good to see you!

Back to Evil Andy.


----------



## Goblin

Wrong My Dear

Scareme?


----------



## ladysherry

it's meeeeee 

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Scareme?


----------



## Zurgh

Nope!


Someone who doesn't stomp hamsters without reason.


----------



## Goblin

That would be me

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Yes

Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He was just here.


Debbie5


----------



## Goblin

Is that a breakfast food?

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now Spooky 1


----------



## scareme

no

now evil andrew


----------



## Evil Andrew

Now we're cookin'.........

Next Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Yes

N. Fantom?


----------



## N. Fantom

Youz gotz itz 

STOLLOWEEN?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Haven't seen him


Aquariumreef


----------



## scareme

no

Roxy again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi!

Come on back, Scareme


----------



## Evil Andrew

Uhhhh, no

Next Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Winner!

Evil Andrew again?


----------



## ladysherry

Sorry. It's me

Scare me


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

N. Fantom?


----------



## scareme

Not this time.

Is it Gobby time?


----------



## Goblin

Yes it is.

Scareme?


----------



## ladysherry

Nope.

spooky1?


----------



## Joiseygal

Ha Ha...never thought it would be me!

How about Roxy???


----------



## ladysherry

Surprised at Joiseygal for showing to the party. LOL

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Righty-O

Ladysherry again?


----------



## PirateLady

Nope just me dropping by


Roxy?


----------



## ladysherry

Sorry scare me had to do lunch when you rang.

N Fantom?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Perhaps Ladysherry?


----------



## ladysherry

It's MEEEEE!!!! Thanks for calling.

Pirate lady?


----------



## scareme

Close, but no cigar.

Ladysherry?


----------



## ladysherry

yes, may i help you?

Roxy?


----------



## aquariumreef

Neraghhhh!

Zurgh!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nerp

Now Mr G


----------



## Spooky1

Incorrect

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

Evil Andrew


----------



## Evil Andrew

Dang straight 

Now ScareMe


----------



## scareme

We're on a roll!

Let's keep it up with Gobby!


----------



## Goblin

Who else is there?

Scareme?


----------



## ladysherry

Roll ended.

Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, but she's sitting next to me. 

Fick?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nerp

Spooky1 reprise?


----------



## ladysherry

Hey don't I get credit or at least a cookie for her being in the same room with you?

Spooky1?


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Scareme?


----------



## Ramonadona

Nope.

Now, Scareme?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

I'm always here when you need me.

ladysherry?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nu-uh


Scareme


----------



## ladysherry

dang missed again when you rang.

you there Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, indeedy

Ladysherry for the win


----------



## ladysherry

I win!!!!

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Yes!

N. Fantom?


----------



## N. Fantom

Winner Winner Caviar diner 

Could it be Mr.G?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Negatory

Now ScareMe !


----------



## scareme

You're so clever!

Back at you Andy.


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

N. Fantom?


----------



## ladysherry

not this time.

Spooky 1?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Hairazor

No way Jose

RoxyBlue


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

but maybe Roxy will be next now


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I shall


Spooky1


----------



## scareme

No, It's spooky scareme!

Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

I seem to be one post late.

scareme?


----------



## Hairazor

Whoops, No

N. Fantom should be appearing next


----------



## ladysherry

ok waited long enough for N. Fantom.

scareme?


----------



## scareme

You rang?

I think it's time for Gobby.


----------



## Zurgh

Too early for the gobster.


scareme, please?


----------



## scareme

yes, you're right

dare I guess Zurgh again?


----------



## Zurgh

Sure, and you'd be right!



I think it will be scareme, in the computer room, with an ax...


----------



## scareme

close

it was Zurgh, in the pool, with a tazer


----------



## Zurgh

Yup, shocking...



Next is Goblin


----------



## scareme

Sorry,

Zurgh again?


----------



## Zurgh

Sure,


Could be scareme up next...


----------



## scareme

Who else is crazy enough to be up at this hour?

Oh yeah, Zurgh.


----------



## Hairazor

Not this time

Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's home trying not to get the flu


Evil Andrew


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Zurgh?


----------



## scareme

If I look like Zurgh to you, you really are sick.

Spooky1?


----------



## Evil Andrew

No

Now ScareMe will return


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe next time


Scareme now


----------



## Spooky1

Not this time

how about scareme now?


----------



## scareme

It is that time.

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nopey Opey, how about Scareme???


----------



## Evil Andrew

I'm 2 hrs behind

Next Debbie5


----------



## aquariumreef

Nah, I'm too pretty.

Goblin?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah, I'm too pretty


Evil Andrew


----------



## Spooky1

Not this time.

scareme?


----------



## scareme

Yes

Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Yep

The Easter Bunny?


----------



## scareme

Right again.

Hairazor?


----------



## Goblin

Close

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

No
Now Roxy


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, but she says hi.

Evil Andrew again?


----------



## ladysherry

Not this time

Scare me?


----------



## Goblin

BOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Scareme?


----------



## ladysherry

I'm scared. LOL

BOOOOOOO back at ya Goblin?


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's not 4 in the morning yet


Ladysherry


----------



## ladysherry

Yes it is me. 

Evil Andrew?


----------



## ededdeddy

Me doing it from mobile. Yeah welcome to the year 2012 me


----------



## Spooky1

Apparently your unable to post who will post next from your mobile. 

Andrew the Evil?


----------



## ededdeddy

Oops got so excited forgot what I was doing.😲. But me again

How about spooky now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but I could hit him with a piece of crockery from where I'm sitting


Scareme


----------



## Evil Andrew

Noper

Next the 1 who is Spooky


----------



## ededdeddy

Nope



How about Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## ededdeddy

Sorry 


Scareme now


----------



## Spooky1

Maybe she's sleeping

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Honey:kisskin:


Spooky1 again, perhaps?


----------



## Hairazor

I have been told I am "spooky" but I am not Spooky1

Scareme up?


----------



## ededdeddy

Sorry not now

How about Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here - and you're not


Ladysherry


----------



## ladysherry

i'm here, checking ya'll out. LOL

Eddy?


----------



## ededdeddy

I'm back now

How about spooky


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about Roxy?:jol:


Evil Andrew


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes, you are indeed gifted.










Next Scare Me


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry to disappoint you


Aquariumreef


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Nope it is I screamer of the crows

Spooky1?


----------



## Spooky1

Winner!

Edx3?


----------



## ededdeddy

Sure


Back to spooky


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

is it wrong to win more than once a day?!

edx3?


----------



## ededdeddy

Yes


Hair razor


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Ramonadona

I seem to always be sneaking up behind you Goblin.

Roxy Blue?


----------



## ededdeddy

Nope me


How about scareme


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

As you wish!

Evil Andrew?


----------



## ededdeddy

Nope. 



Roxy. You here yet


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, at last


Pretty Ghoul, just for fun


----------



## ladysherry

That would be me. LOL


someone evil?


----------



## scareme

No, sweetheart me!

Sherry again?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Ed of the iPhone?


----------



## ladysherry

Just missed me

Scare me?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next N Fantom


----------



## N. Fantom

You got me

Hairazor?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## ladysherry

not yet.

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes


Rahnefan


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Ramonadona?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Hairazor

No, better luck next time

Spooky1?


----------



## Spooky1

Winner!

Roxy next?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, honey


Spooky1


----------



## Evil Andrew

Naw

Spook1 now !


----------



## scareme

No

Evil Andy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Si Señora !

Spooky1 now ?


----------



## Spooky1

Here I am to save the day!

scareme, if she's not too busy dodging tornadoes.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now scareme


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

one more try for scareme?


----------



## Goblin

Wrong again

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Yes dear!

Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Still here

Scareme again?


----------



## scareme

Still here, watching the storms

Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

I'm watching tv.

Scareme?


----------



## Hairazor

No me

Roxy Blue?


----------



## Spooky1

No but I'll let here know you said hi.

Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Winner, winner, winner

N. Fantom?


----------



## ededdeddy

Me


Roxy you there


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes


EdX3 again?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Here, but indisposed

Now Scareme !


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Now P5


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who?


Evil Andrew


----------



## scareme

sorry

ladysherry


----------



## ededdeddy

It's me


Evil Andrew


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ahhh yes

Now Goblin


----------



## Hairazor

Naw

Debbie5?


----------



## Goblin

Wrong as wrong can be!

Is thou there Roxy?


----------



## ladysherry

nope there is a lady thou

Roxy you up?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am


Ladysherry again?


----------



## ladysherry

well of course. LOL

How about spooky 1?


----------



## scareme

How about him?

Spooky1?


----------



## Spooky1

Did someone call? 

How about scareme one more time!


----------



## RoxyBlue

She went home already


Gothic Candle, just for variety


----------



## Hairazor

I'd like to think I'm variety but I'm not Gothic Candle

Vlad?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not even close


Evil Andrew


----------



## Spooky1

I guess he's tied up

Ladysherry?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

No

Evil A


----------



## ladysherry

Always a minute late and a dollar short.

Queen are you hanging out?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Yes I am. just that bored.

LadySherry again?


----------



## scareme

No

LadySherry now?


----------



## ladysherry

yes it is.


Roxy you got your ears on?


----------



## Goblin

Doesn't she take them everywhere she goes? 

Is Scareme out there?


----------



## scareme

Yes I am

It's got to be Gobby.


----------



## Goblin

I am never very far away

Spooky1?


----------



## ladysherry

nope its just me.

Is there a queen in the house?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't see one

Scareme


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, but I'm sure she'll be back later

Hairaiser?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Nope it is I

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Next Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Why yes it is.

Scareme out there?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Not yet.

Spooky1 next


----------



## Spooky1

As you command o Super Mod! 

Hairazor?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Hairazor now?


----------



## Hairazor

Yes

Hauntiholic around?


----------



## scareme

I am round, but I'm not Haunti

Hairazor


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not yet


Scareme


----------



## scareme

Righty-O

Let's see, N. Fantom?


----------



## Evil Andrew

No

Now ScareMe !


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Winner!

scareme?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Dixie the Pixie?


----------



## ladysherry

Hehehe it's only me


Evil Andrew?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

How about Roxy?


----------



## aquariumreef

Nahhh

Lady Sherry?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Nope.

Goblin?


----------



## Spooky1

Too early for Goblin 

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Winner, winner

Roxy up next?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nopey! Spooky?


----------



## Hairazor

Not this minute.

Goblin around?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

How did you ever guess?

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ahhh yes , Wise and all-knowing are you.....

Now Roxy


----------



## Spooky1

Close

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Scareme?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Nope.

Debbie5?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Bawhahahaha...no...How about Roxy Blue?


----------



## Hairazor

Just me

How bout Roxy now?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Hey Roxy time for you to post here!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here, I'm here!


Evil Andrew


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes ! Yes! Yes! I knew you had the "shining"........










Next is AquariumReef


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sorry, but no, tis I, the Pumpkin5, but how about Scareme?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope! How about Roxy??...don't let your hubby hog the computer!


----------



## RoxyBlue

He has his own computer

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Scareme?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope, but how about Spooky1?


----------



## ladysherry

Not this time.

Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

Sorry I'm late 

Hairazor?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope, sorry I'm early...Scareme?


----------



## scareme

That's me!

Back to Pumpkin5?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe she has departed


Evil Andrew


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: No, no, I'm here, I'm here....how about Vlad?


----------



## Hairazor

Not Vlad, just me

Can we see N. Fantom?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's invisible


Spooky1


----------



## N. Fantom

Sorry no, but i'm visible again

How bout Roxy


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, she's put her laptop away.

Pumpkin5?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

QR2 ?


----------



## scareme

No

Gobby?


----------



## Spooky1

He seems to be AWOL.

Headless?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I have a head on my shoulders, thank you very much


Debbie5


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope! Debbie5?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not yet


But I will guess Debbie5 now


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Sorry, I just had to butt in! Spooky1?


----------



## Spooky1

Winner!

Evil Andrew?


----------



## bmaskmaker

Nope, but no one would guess me. 

RoxyBlue


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi!

Bmaskmaker, who needs more posts for the contest:jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: What Contest? I want to enter!  And I guess Bmaskmaker too!


----------



## bmaskmaker

Yes! So obvious ... am I? This is post 15 by the way. 

Pumpkin5


----------



## bmaskmaker

Miscounted. THIS is post 15

Still Pumpkin5


----------



## ladysherry

not this time. I have enough for the contest but never hurts to have a few more.

bmaskmaster?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I guess he has enough posts for the moment

Haunti!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mwahaha, no!


Evil Andrew


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Seriously?! What contest?! Sorry, just perplexed me again...how about Scareme now?


----------



## scareme

YES!

Pumpkin5! Check out the $20 prop contest.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=30392


----------



## Evil Andrew

Now back to our regularly scheduled program, ScareMe Redux.......


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: No, just me, but now Scareme...
By the way Scareme, thanks for the head jolt....I had read the $20 prop challenge, but forgot about the people that needed to have more postings before they could enter the contest....duh!!!:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

You must be psychic

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes - never underestimate the power of the Schwartz !










Now Goblin...


----------



## Hairazor

No, no, just me

Goblin?


----------



## aquariumreef

Grumble grumble no

Scareme?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Yup!

Gobby again?


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry, no

Ladysherry out there?


----------



## scareme

She probably is, but she's not answering.

Hairazor again.


----------



## Hairazor

Lurking

Roxy Blue lurking too?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, yes, I am


Scareme


----------



## Spooky1

I think I'll beat her to the post

scareme now?


----------



## ladysherry

No its me. Didn't hear my call out earlier.

Scareme? Here is your chance. LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

She just lost her chance


Ladysherry for the gold


----------



## ladysherry

Winner winner.


Back at ya Roxy to share the gold.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope, looks to be bronze or silver for Roxy....how about Scareme again?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm the one popping in

Maybe N. Fantom now??


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:What are you going to do with a dang Pumpkin that keeps popping up?
Spooky1?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Carve it : )

Next D5


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Shoot! I thought you said P5...sorry.....
How about Roxy now?


----------



## N. Fantom

Nope sorry

Now i'm saying P5


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YEAH!!! Finally!
How about back at me N.Fantom?


----------



## N. Fantom

you got it
lets go p5 again


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Ha! Ha! Yes! Fantom again? (or are we wearing this out...)


----------



## N. Fantom

nope it's still in style, back to you again p5


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: WooHoo! Go Fantom!


----------



## N. Fantom

Your turn p5


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Ta-Da!!!
N.Fantom!!! It's your turn!!


----------



## N. Fantom

Round and round we go
Where will we stop? Will p5 know?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Is this a merry go round? It feels scarier...like there is a ghost ....or a phantom (Fantom) lurking....


----------



## N. Fantom

yep and i'm lurking in a Pumpkin5 patch


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not anymore


N Fantom


----------



## N. Fantom

are we going to start a new cycle Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why not?


Pumpkin 5


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, my turn

N. Phantom?


----------



## N. Fantom

I'm baaack

Roxy


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Nope.

Spooky1


----------



## ladysherry

nope

SPooky?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope, P5 in da howse! How about Roxy?


----------



## Hairazor

Just me

Maybe Roxy next?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning!


Ladysherry


----------



## ladysherry

Good morning to you too.

P5 are you hanging around?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Why yes Ladysherry, thanks for asking.....what about Scareme? Are you haunting around?


----------



## ladysherry

nah, she's packing to come to my house this weekend.

Roxy?


----------



## DynomiteDaniel

word!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope, sorry! How about Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

OK, I'll pop up

Scareme around?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sorry Hairazor, I just can't seem to get off this thread...Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope she has rehearsal tonight

Evil Andrew?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Scareme


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry, not

Now AR?


----------



## aquariumreef

Yay!

Roxy?


----------



## scareme

Yes

Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Scareme?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sorry, Scareme was busy...how about Hairazor again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about me?


Pumpkin5


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yes, it's ME! Roxy again?


----------



## Hairazor

An hour late and a dollar short but I'm here

You again P5?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Roxy you out there?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Here I am! Here I am!
How about N. Fantom?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're not Roxy


Aquariumreef


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next P5


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yes Evil, you are correct!!!
Can you slap me back Evil A?


----------



## RoxyBlue

If he wants to


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

At your command!

How bout Scareme?


----------



## aquariumreef

Liatella.

Pumpkin5?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I'm filling in for Scareme, how about Roxy?


----------



## Hairazor

Me, me,me, me

Maybe Spooky1?


----------



## Spooky1

Yes, yes, yes!

Pumpkin5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yeee-uP! (using the guy from Storage Wars bark)
How about Hairazor?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

But perhaps Hairazor will appear now


----------



## Hairazor

Just got home from work

How bout P5?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

You are so wise

scareme?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: No...just the orange one...how about Evil A?


----------



## Hairazor

Just me

Now maybe Evil A?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: How about Evil P? Ha, ha...just kidding...now how about Evil A?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes, you are wise and far-seeing.....

Next Roxy......


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sorry! Cool owl though. I'm haunting the forum tonight....
How about Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

OK you got me.

Scareme around?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but Pumpkin5 might be


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Seems like always 
How about Evil A now?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

but I think scareme is due.


----------



## Goblin

I didn't know she was especting 

Scareme?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Scareme? Yoo Hoo! Scareme? Nope, I don't see her....
How about Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Good Morning to you 

P5 again?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Nope me!

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

One last time before I sign off and get to work

QRuby again?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Of coruse.

Now goblin.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ha!


Spooky1


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: hA! hA!  Hairazor?


----------



## Spooky1

Sorry I'm late

Pumpkin?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, dear


Evil Andrew


----------



## ladysherry

not this time I crashed the party. 

P5?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

No

Evil A


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sorry! Tis I, queen of the pumpkin patch...speaking of queens, how about Queen Ruby?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

But of coruse.

P5 again


----------



## ladysherry

nope just a lady.

Queen?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: How about a Pumpkin with a crown?
Now Queen Ruby?


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's washing brains out of clothing at the moment


Scareme


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nerp

Now Haunti


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, she's off having a bad day

I sense Evil!


----------



## Evil Andrew

And lo, Evil appears !

Now ScareMe!


----------



## Hairazor

Guilty for not being Scareme

But maybe she will pop in next?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## ladysherry

not yet

Scareme?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Ladysherry


----------



## ladysherry

I am here.

Spooky 1?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Not at this particular time...how about Hairazor?


----------



## ededdeddy

It is me


Spooky


----------



## Hairazor

No, just lil ol me

P5 around?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next Mr G


----------



## Spooky1

Too early for G

scareme you up?


----------



## bmaskmaker

Sorry Spooky ... just me.

RoxyBlue?


----------



## aquariumreef

Andrew?


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Scareme?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Man, we are sucking at this game, no one has been right in quite a while...let's see if I can break the streak....Scareme?


----------



## scareme

It's broken!

Back to Pumpkin5


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Woohoo! We are back on track...now how about Ladysherry?


----------



## ladysherry

i am here were on a roll now

P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Rolling! (in my 5.0 with the ragtop down so my hair can blow...)
Ha ha! How about Scareme now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The roll broke


Hairazor


----------



## Spooky1

Still broken

Ladysherry?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Dangit! No fixin' it now! Ladysherry?


----------



## ladysherry

yes yes I am here.

Roxy?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jolin my best Roxy voice... Correct ladysherry, tis I, RoxyBlue...but I am busy packing for NHC, sorry, I can't even post a 'who's next'...busy, busy, busy......who will post next....??????


----------



## Evil Andrew

Sadly, I'm not packing to go anywhere

Next Spooky 1


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Me either Evil A...and it's just not fair...do you know who is packing??? Roxy and Spooky1...they are just too busy to mess with this trivial mess.....
Evil A, since you aren't busy...how about you again?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Nope me because I'm already packed.

Now Evil A


----------



## DarkLore

Nope. Next is Roxy.


----------



## Goblin

Wrong

Scareme?


----------



## ladysherry

error error......Goblin you meant to say Lady Sherry right? 

P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Keeer-rect!!! How about Roxy now?


----------



## Hairazor

Just got home so checking in

Now Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Finally!


Pumpkin5, who is not packing for anything


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, tis' I (also known as he who has not packed yet)

Pumpkin5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:crykin: That's okay Roxy...rub it in....sniff, sniff....(sorry Spooky1 I was typing while you snuck in and beat me to the post, so not only are you going to NHC, but you beat me at posting next....oh, the humanity....)
Let's see if I can wipe my tears away enough to type....Ladysherry?


----------



## ladysherry

it is I to save the day. Also not packing to go anywhere.

P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yeah! I am not alone in my despair on having to work and stay home. (why do I suddenly feel better?)

Evil Andrew? Another one not going anywhere.....


----------



## Evil Andrew

¡ Si Señora !

¿ Señor Spooky1, donde estas ?


----------



## Spooky1

Oui, Monsieur!

scareme?


----------



## DarkLore

Nope. It's me again Margaret. 



LadySherry?


----------



## ladysherry

Yes i am up still.

Dark lore?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Scareme said she isn't coming out to play....so you'll have to settle for me....How about Hairazor this morning?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll sub for Hairazor


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

By your command

Hairazor?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: No hair at all actually! How about Ladysherry?


----------



## scareme

I lied.

Pumpkin5?


----------



## ladysherry

Nope I am here just late.

Scareme?


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's looking for her lost motivation


Spooky1


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: No, Spooky1 is packing for you're upcoming trip....

How about LadyS?


----------



## ladysherry

I am here waiting to get off work.

P5? since your not packing


----------



## Hairazor

I have been gone ALL day but here now

P5 around?


----------



## aquariumreef

Nahh

Foxy Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Back to AR ?


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry, me, me, me me

AR now?


----------



## scareme

Nope

Back to Hairazor?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## N. Fantom

Sorry 

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Of course

Scareme?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: No-ey, no, no! What about Evil A?


----------



## Hairazor

He must be sleeping in, so I'm answering

Maybe now Evil A?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why yes - your brain power is amazing !!

Next Miss Roxy


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope, Mrs. Roxy-Spooky is at the NHC meeting...where we want to be...how about Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

OK, I'm here

P5 again?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Is scareme up?


----------



## Goblin

She was

Scareme?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope, sorry...how about Ladysherry?


----------



## Hairazor

Me!

Scareme around?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Where is she? Scareme....Scareme???? Nope, she's not playing...
How about Spooky1?


----------



## ladysherry

sorry I didn't answer the call earlier. I was in the shop creating my next monster.

Goblin?


----------



## Spooky1

Still too early for him

Goblin now


----------



## debbie5

NOOoooooooooooooooooooo...

AquariumReef?


----------



## Goblin

Not tonight

Scareme?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Scareme said she is just too busy...How about Roxy?


----------



## ladysherry

Roxy may have jet lag. I will cover for her.

Evil andrew?


----------



## scareme

nope

pumpkin5?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, just little ol me

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

yes!


Ladysherry


----------



## ladysherry

yes it is I.

spooky 1?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

scareme ?


----------



## Spooky1

Just me, a post late

scareme?


----------



## aquariumreef

In disguise

Andrew?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry, tis me


Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No

Ladysherry


----------



## Spooky1

I seem to be one post late recently 

Hairazor?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope...sorry....let's see...how about Spooky1? (if he can be on time this time...)


----------



## ladysherry

not this time I jumped in front on the line

Spooky 1?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I think Spooky1 is playing hard to get ......how about Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Yes, I am here

P5 again?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yeah! Way to guess Hairazor!!! Hhmmmmm let me think...Roxy???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good guess


Scareme


----------



## Just Whisper

spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

I'm on time for once!

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Actually I am still here

Scareme here?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Mr G?


----------



## Goblin

You are correct

Scareme?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: What is up with Scareme? She must be a busy woman lately! How about Ladysherry?


----------



## ladysherry

Good Morning.

How about someone who loves Halloween?


----------



## RoxyBlue

That was a good generic guess


Spooky1


----------



## Hairazor

Naw, just me

Now maybe Spooky1?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I haven't a clue where Mr. Spooky1 be, but here I is! How about Ladysherry again?


----------



## Spooky1

Once again I'm late!

Ladysherry?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I totally give up...
Michael Myers???:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

Ha, ha, no!

P5 still around?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Why yes...I was lurking and smirking.....Thanks Hair!
How about Evil Andrew???......


----------



## Evil Andrew

2 in a row !!!

Now Zurgh


----------



## Zurgh

OK



I'll try summoning the great one...


----------



## ladysherry

you called. 

p5?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Evil Andrew, Catbird Man


----------



## Spooky1

Did you just flip me the bird? :finger::googly:

scareme?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Hairazor

No, but I am here

How about Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Hair!


Hairazor again, perhaps?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: No, sorry...how about Scareme?


----------



## Hairazor

No, me a post late

P5 still on?


----------



## Spooky1

Pumpkins not here, so I'll take her place

Ladysherry?


----------



## ladysherry

I am here.

P5


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Jess, you are correcto! How about Hairazor???


----------



## Hairazor

Your wish

Ladysherry still about?


----------



## ladysherry

I am thanks for noticing.

Spooky 1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll sub for him


Evil Andrew


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope!

Spooky?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sorry...he's prop building....(my Moondog, what big teeth you have!)
How about Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

No


I felt a great disturbance in the Force... as if millions of voices suddenly cried out in terror and were suddenly silenced. I fear something terrible has happened. P5 will be next.......


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: My God! You are right.....forget Nostradamus, you are the soothsayer of the century!!!

How about Hairazor???


----------



## Hairazor

Yep I'm here but gotta leave after seing if 

Evil Andrew is around


----------



## aquariumreef

Nah

Jeramai? Bye!


----------



## scareme

No 

Pumpkin5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YES! Here I am! How about Hairazor?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, my turn

Ladysherry?


----------



## ladysherry

Last call for the night

Goblin?


----------



## aquariumreef

Shiver me timbers and sing to the sky's. No.

Spooky1?


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Scareme?


----------



## Hairazor

I may be scary but I am not Scareme

How bout P5?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope just S1 

Roxy?


----------



## ladysherry

I rock but I am not Roxy

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Third time is the charm, Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Moon Dog, what a lovely surprise!


Scareme


----------



## Hairazor

Tis me

N. Fantom?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Next Rox!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I finally got back on! Whew! How about Scareme?


----------



## Spooky1

Not this time

Goblin?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, nyet, nein


Pumpkin5


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yes, it is me, it is me....How about AquariamReef now?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Yes honey!

Back at Gobby.


----------



## Goblin

Here I am

Scareme


----------



## DarkLore

nope. back to Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Scareme?


----------



## Hairazor

Alas no, just me

Evil A?


----------



## Spooky1

Negative

Debbie?


----------



## Goblin

Who's Negative Debbie?

Scareme?


----------



## Hairazor

It's a good morning me

P5 out there?


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry to disappoint, tis I!

P5?


----------



## N. Fantom

Sorry, just little old me

Perhaps P5 this time?


----------



## Hairazor

Well I hope P5 is having a great day where ever she is

AR?


----------



## aquariumreef

RAWR!

Moondog?


----------



## Spooky1

No mooning here.


AR?


----------



## Evil Andrew

No

Now ScareMe


----------



## Moon Dog

No siree....

Roxy?


----------



## Hairazor

End of the day, me

Scareme?


----------



## aquariumreef

Negative, Captain Hairyrazor ma'am.

Andrew?


----------



## DarkLore

Nope. Scareme?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, 

but maybe scareme will be next now!


----------



## Goblin

Close, but not close enough

Scareme?


----------



## Hairazor

Good morning, from me

Now maybe P5?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No


Spooky1


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sorry, I was LATE!  How about Spooky1 now?


----------



## graveyardmaster

no

pumpkin5


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: You rang? How about Spooky now?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope

pumpkin5 lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wrong!


Evil Andrew


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope lol

spooky1


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's in the kitchen


Pumpkin5


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

How about Zurgh?


----------



## aquariumreef

No, I'm not that odd. :lol:

Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

No

Next is P5


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: You sir are an evil genius....that is why they call you Evil A....
now...how about Hairazor???


----------



## Hairazor

Yes, yes, yes

Back at you P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yep! Can I get a WUP WUP back Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Wup, wup

One last P5 before I sign out?


----------



## scareme

Sorry

How about LadySherry?


----------



## aquariumreef

I am neither a lady or a sherry, sorry. 

Pumpkin5?


----------



## ladysherry

Dang just missed my calling

Scare me?


----------



## Goblin

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Is Scareme out there?


----------



## Moon Dog

She might be somewhere...

How about ya Spooky1?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope, sorry...good morning all!
Back to work now...but how about AR?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Too early for him


Spooky1


----------



## Hairazor

I'm up and here

Now maybe Spooky1?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope

how about roxyblue:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

Am I late?

How about Ladysherry?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope

pumpkin5


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Ladysherry requested that I butt in for her...and you know I like to butt in...so....
How about Roxy??


----------



## ladysherry

Thanks for butting in for me P5.
Now I am covering for Roxy she needed a couple more minutes to respond.

Roxy?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope

roxy:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

I believe she won't mind if I cover for her. 

How about Moon Dog?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Was someone asking for me?


Spooky1


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Here I go...butting in AGAIN!!! (sorry) 

How about Graveyardmaster? Or GYM, the condensed version?


----------



## graveyardmaster

boo yep your right

pumpkin5,surely never:jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Surely YES!!! Ha ha! What about it GYM? Popping in again?


----------



## graveyardmaster

ok ok yep its me lol

no way its pumpkin5,or is it?


----------



## Spooky1

My turn to cut in line 

Pumpkin?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Oke-doe-ke smokey....I mean Spooky! Ha Ha
How about Ms. RoxyBlue???


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope

booo me pumpkin5,good night!!

got to be roxy!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope,

Back to P5


----------



## Hairazor

I just got home so sneaking in

Now P5?


----------



## Moon Dog

Howdy!

Spooky1?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

<buzz> Wrong answer

Roxy?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: We sure aren't hitting on much lately...Sorry...
How about Scareme?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope

pumpkin5:jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yes, tis I!
How about Spooky1?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yes sir! Reporting for duty sir! 
How about GYM?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about RB?


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

I'm up and at em

Roxy again?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

How about a new Post Ho?


----------



## ladysherry

I'm still a rookie does that count?

Someone newer than me?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Gosh! Me again? I am such a butt-in-ski! Seriously!
How about Spooky 1 again? (watch out, I will probably log in again and post in Spooky's place....I've done it before.....)


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

How about Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Why, correct you are sir! 

Goblin, ya got yer' ears on?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Moon Dog, you are such a hoot


Ladysherry


----------



## Moon Dog

I'm not an owl...

P5? (You sank my Battleship)


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Ding, Ding, Ding!!! (the crowd goes wild...) You are Correct Moon Dog!
Now how about The Lunar Canine again???? (Moon Dog in case you're wondering!)


----------



## Moon Dog

Woot! Or is that woof?!?

The light is still on which either means that Tinkerbell is alive or P5 will respond


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Oh! Tink is alive because I clapped my hands!!! But I am on too! Dare I guess Moon Dog again? Is it getting monotonous now?


----------



## Moon Dog

Someone has to keep the dream alive!

It's like a tennis match now... MD volleys back to P5


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: "Thwack" back to you Moon Dog!


----------



## Moon Dog

Over the net back at P5


----------



## Spooky1

Interception!

Moon Dog?


----------



## ladysherry

I call a time out so I can play


Roxy?


----------



## Moon Dog

What you talking about Willis? There's no interception in tennis

P5?


----------



## ladysherry

in forum tennis there is. see I just did it too.

MD?


----------



## graveyardmaster

wrong

ladysherry maybe!!


----------



## Hairazor

Me popping in

Moon dog still prowling about?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope! But I am BACK! Bawhahahaha...How about GYM?


----------



## Moon Dog

Tis I!

Hairazor?


----------



## ladysherry

back now checked rule book interception is ok in forum tennis

P5?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

LS?


----------



## ladysherry

yes it is.

back at ya MD?


----------



## Hairazor

Jumping in

P5?


----------



## ladysherry

P5 said I could cover for her for a minute.

P5?


----------



## graveyardmaster

p5 asked me to pop in lol

p5


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Here I is!
Moon DOG?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm jumping in one last time before I have to turn this thing off and go to work!

Ladysherry?


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry to disappoint! 

P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YEP! How about GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

you called!!!

ladysherry


----------



## ladysherry

yeppers!!!


GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

ooops yep its me

p5 i think hmmm


----------



## Moon Dog

Nawww....

Spooky?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope hehe

ladysherry where are you!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

She's over there...

P5?


----------



## ladysherry

I had to do some work, they pay me so they expect some work. LOL


Moondog?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Graveyardmaster


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep correct!!

ladysherry perhaps!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nuh uh...

GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

you called moon dog!!

hmmm tricky roxy maybe!!


----------



## Hairazor

I think she's busy so I'll pop in

Ladysherry around?


----------



## ladysherry

yes i am checking the contest to see where I placed.

I think that maybe hairazor is lurking about still?


----------



## Moon Dog

And so am I

Hairazor now?


----------



## Hairazor

Yes, yes, yes!

And back to Ladysherry?


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry, not this time...

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Here for the moment

P 5?


----------



## aquariumreef

Du duu duuuuuuuuuuu

Hairy razor?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope! 

How about Roxy Blue?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good job!

Perhaps badger will be next


----------



## Moon Dog

Perhaps not...

P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YEP! You are clever!
Moonie again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No mooning allowed


Debbie5


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope

now it must be debbie5


----------



## Hairazor

Wrong, tis me

I'll take a chance on spooky1?


----------



## graveyardmaster

ha!! ha!! nope

come on then hairazor!!


----------



## Spooky1

I'm late again!

Hairazor?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I'm early again! How about the lovely Roxy again?


----------



## graveyardmaster

ha!! ha!! wrong p5

p5 maybe!!


----------



## ladysherry

nope. Man if we had a nickel for each wrong guess we would have enough money to buy a ghost town. 

spooky1?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope there"s goes another nickel

spooky1


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Ghost town it is! 

How about Ladysherry again?


----------



## N. Fantom

Sorry, looks like we're getting a ghost town. 

Goblin


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: If we keep this up, we can get the super deluxe model with a ghost train too! Woo Woo!

How about GYM?


----------



## ladysherry

yep here is another nickel


Spooky 1?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope 

got to be p5


----------



## Hairazor

Silly fickle nickel, me

N. Fantom?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: GUYS!!! I AM THRILLED! A Hauntforum ghost town, with a train....can I be the conductor? Can I, can I, can I????
How about Scareme?


----------



## Hairazor

A ghost town? What fun!!

P5 again


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

ScareMe ?


----------



## ladysherry

not scare me but I am mayor of the ghost town

Train conductor? AKA p5?


----------



## aquariumreef

Phlump. 

How about Scareme?


----------



## Spooky1

incorrect

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Ok but then I gotta crash

GYM still up?


----------



## aquariumreef

Nahh

Lady Sherry?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Roxy?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope...

p5 maybe


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're so not on a roll this morning


Graveyardmaster


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep it is:jol:

roxy


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope! How about a gourd head instead!

Ladysherry, you around???


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope,im around p5

p5 your turn to pop in


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Well, there goes our ghost town! Not enough nickels now....

How about it Graveyardmaster, want to hit me again?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep ok ouch lol

come on p5,lets go and come in again


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Okay, well you twisted my arm! 
Okay GYM, you wanna play one more time?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep we are on a role lol

go on then p5 what you waiting for!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:....this is the absolute last time....
GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yaaaa its me lol

p5,well no one else is posting,lets go for the record,whats the record?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ...not sure...but I think we're close...

...let's see...Graveyardmaster????


----------



## graveyardmaster

hehe yep

p5


----------



## graveyardmaster

thought i would butt in for p5 so ...

p5.


----------



## Hairazor

Hate to spoil your roll but---

Roxy around?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi


Hairazor again, please


----------



## Hairazor

Your wish

P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yes, it is me, 'da gourd is in 'da house!

How about Ladysherry?


----------



## ladysherry

I heard you were looking for me. 

P5?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time


Pumpkin5


----------



## graveyardmaster

sorry for butting in but p5 asked me too lol

ok p5 your next


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sorry guys! I was actually working there for a minute! Ha Ha! Let's see, how about the fair Hairazor?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope

how about spooky1


----------



## Hairazor

Nope, the fair hairazor, snicker, snicker

Now Spooky1?


----------



## Lord Homicide

nope

spooky1 now?


----------



## Hairazor

He may still be kayaking?

Ladysherry available?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Butting in cause ya know dat's how I roll!

How about Roxy, unless she is catbird hunting?


----------



## ladysherry

I am available

Moondog?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I wish...but no go, it is the round orange gourd again...

How about Hairazor? (she blushes when I call her fair Hair)


----------



## aquariumreef

I'm not hairy enough :l

Scareme?


----------



## Hairazor

Blushing, here I am

P5 again?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Why yes, fair Hair, thanks for calling...I just have no idea...out a limb....
Roxy/Spooky1??? (sorry for doing a combo...I just want it so bad......)


----------



## Evil Andrew

Tis I

Back to P5


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Ahhhh! Evil A...yes.....at last....
How about Evil Andrew back again....?....?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes , you are wise...

Next Hairazor!


----------



## Hairazor

Ooo Kkkk

Evil still lurking?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes, yes !

Back to P5


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

P5?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope


but how about Moon Dog again?


----------



## Moon Dog

We have a match!

Spooky?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I can see him from here

Moon Dog for the win


----------



## Moon Dog

We have a hacky!!

Scareme?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## N. Fantom

Sorry

Goblin?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Oops sorry. Not P5

NOW P5??


----------



## aquariumreef

Nahhhh

Fantom?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Hairazor

It's me

Ladysherry?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope! Saturday morning last! Oops! Sorry wrong game....
How about Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I am


Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry to disappoint

Now Spooky1


----------



## Hairazor

Ummm, no just me

GYM?


----------



## Spooky1

Once again I'm late.

Ladysherry?


----------



## ladysherry

Yep. Finally got my hands out of the glue.


Evil andrew


----------



## Evil Andrew

Survey says - Evil Andrew !










Now a word from our sponsor, P5........


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yep! Back on now! How about Ms. Roxy???


----------



## Hairazor

Umm, no

Maybe now Roxy?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope

hairazor maybe


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sorry, no, but on the good side we are really banking those nickels folks! How about Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Score!!!

P 5 anywhere?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YES! Scareme, we may be on a roll....so much for the ghost town...
How about...hhhmmm...let's see.....Hairazor again????


----------



## graveyardmaster

hhhmmmm nope

hhhmmm p5 good evening!!!


----------



## Hairazor

I am going to pop in quick

GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yeah its me 

hairazor again!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sorry, no...I'm filling in for her....how about Spooky1?


----------



## Spooky1

You guessed well!

P5?


----------



## Hairazor

Budging in front of the line

Ladysherry out and about?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope, EA is on the case

Next ScareMe


----------



## Spooky1

She's been AWOL for a few days. I hope she's not at the Lake House again.

I see a green light by Evil Andrews name.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes !

Now N Fantom....


----------



## N. Fantom

You got it

How bout you again EA


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## aquariumreef

Sorry, I'm much more beautiful.

N. Fantom?


----------



## Goblin

Wrong again!

Spooky1?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope, but Spooky1 asked me to say, "Boo Ya'll" for him.
How about Roxy, you around?


----------



## Hairazor

You will have to do with me for the moment

Now Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yeppers


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Yes, We're on a roll now!

Pumpkin?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Hootie Hoo, Hootie Hoo...
Now QueenRuby??


----------



## Hairazor

Not!

GYM?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: No, I am going to have to fill in for GYM, he had to travel. How about Headless...(is she on the fun and games?)


----------



## Hairazor

If she is, she's a bit late this time around

Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

Close, I can see her from here. 

N. fantom?


----------



## N. Fantom

Correct

S1


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now Spooky1


----------



## Hairazor

Me, me, me

N. Fanton


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Why yes, Moon Dog, it is P5 here trying to guess who will be next....hmmmmm....Lord H?


----------



## Lord Homicide

hey, you're right... is there a winner?

P5 again?


----------



## Hairazor

My turn even if not

Lord H again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

But perhaps Lord H will return....


----------



## Moon Dog

Perhaps... 

Now Lord H?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Jesus... am I that bad??

HAIRAZOR NOW


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sorry, nope...but yes, you ARE that bad...but luckily not as bad as I am..
LadySherry, save us!


----------



## Hairazor

Unfortunately I had to show up at work if I want a paycheck but I am here now

P5 hanging around?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Always...like a haint in a 'haint house'....how about Spooky1?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Thank you for thinking of me

N. Fantom?


----------



## Spooky1

no fantom, just Spooky

Goblin?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No

EA


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## aquariumreef

Yarr, I say no.

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Too early

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

AR?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's cooking something


Spooky1


----------



## Hairazor

Jumping in here

Now maybe Spooky1?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Spooky1 is... let's say in-DISPOSED of right now.

Hairazor is on deck


----------



## Spooky1

Nope 

But I see LH in the future


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sorry! LordH is well aware of what a butt-in-ski I am so he gives his nod. Let's see...AR? Are you around you young Alaskan Phenom?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Back to P5


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Evil A...you always astound me with your knowledge of the future...tell me...Oh Evil one...what are the lottery numbers for the lottery win tonight.....

Oh...I am guessing....AR...come on turtle man!


----------



## aquariumreef

Yeah!

Andrew?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ahhh, yes. You have the gift of prescience.

Next is spooky 1


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry, me

P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Wah-ha-ha-ha-ha You are correct as always Hairazor!!!

Evil A? Are you around?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Ladysherry?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Scareme?


----------



## DarkLore

No. Andrew?


----------



## Goblin

That's right....No Andrew

Roxy?


----------



## Moon Dog

Wrong again!

AR??


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Yes! i'm up and maybe at em

How about Evil A?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Lord Homicide is lurking nearby


----------



## Hairazor

He may be lurking but I am answering

N. Fantom?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sorry Hair...teenage agnst, he's playing with AR....
How about LordHomicide????


----------



## aquariumreef

Hmmph, like I'd play with _him_. :lol:

Hairazor?


----------



## Pumpkin5

aquariumreef said:


> Hmmph, like I'd play with _him_. :lol:
> Hairazor?


:jol: Sorry no.....you are such a snob, but on some level...so darn loveable....how do you do that????
Uhhmmm... let's see... how about Scareme??? Pleeeze


----------



## Spooky1

Since you asked nicely ..... no 

Roxy?


----------



## aquariumreef

Nope, just the lovable snob. 

Pumpkin5?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now Mr G


----------



## Goblin

You rang?

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Goblin again?


----------



## Hairazor

He is on break

Evil A. out there?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

No I killed him

Or maybe not?


----------



## Moon Dog

Let's hope not

Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Now P5 !


----------



## Lord Homicide

May I cut in?

Roxy now


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Hey LordH, why you trying to steal my swagger???
How about Evil Andrew, are you in the HOUSE?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ahhhh - now we're cookin

Next AR


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Evil A, I'm butting in AR is off taking more photos....I am going to say Evil Andrew......why not? It's Friday friggin night!


----------



## Hairazor

Friday night or not it's me

Now maybe Evil A?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope, I think I am the only one on tonight other than you...let's do a back and forth.....
Hhhhmmmm...Hairazor???


----------



## Lord Homicide

Friday yes and sculpting pumpkins... 


P5?


----------



## Hairazor

O k

p5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Good Gosh Hairazor...you are like some kind of MIND READER!!! I am just dumbfounded....let me guess....mirror, mirror, on the wall, who is the Hairest of them all? (watch out Lord H is back on the prowl)
Hairazor????


----------



## Hairazor

Surprise!

Humm, who's around, could it be P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Genius! F-ing Genius! My turn???
Hairazor.....????


----------



## Hairazor

Here

P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Ta-Friggin DA!!!! Tis I!! Woman you are on a roll!!!
How about the Fair Hairazor????:jol:


----------



## Lord Homicide

Holy hell ladies.... Settle down!

P5


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Ha, Ha, LordH, you are quite hilarious!!! But as a proper lady does, let's give props to Hair,

Hairazor???


----------



## Hairazor

Well it was fun while it lasted

One last P5 then I gotta split


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yeah Hair! We are the team to be beaten...(and I don't see it happening)
Have a good night dear!
I'm up in the air????Spooky1??


----------



## Goblin

Wrong as wrong can be

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not this time, 

P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yep! You are correct sir! Hhhmmm...how about Hairazor? Are you out and about lady?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm back from the reverse vampire treatment (gave blood) and ready to roll

How bout Lord H?


----------



## graveyardmaster

how about gym!!

p5 maybe huh!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Nope I just banned her

Hairazor


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: You can ban me all you want to LordH...but that doesn't mean I'm going to listen....
How about Queenruby?


----------



## Hairazor

Can't keep a good woman down can they P5?

N. Fantom hanging around anywhere?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope but i am hairazor!!

lets see hairazor,ring!! ring!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sorry, GYM, I had to butt in...
Now Hairazor!


----------



## Hairazor

Come on in, I have just enough time to answer before I must get back to work

Maybe GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

sure is!!

right p5,you there not banned are you!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Well, they tried...but I just don't follow orders well...
How about LordH now since Hairazor is gone?


----------



## graveyardmaster

how about gym

p5,come on in!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Okay, just out of the shower fresh!
Hhhmmm, how about Evil A? (may be too early)


----------



## Hairazor

All that yard work!! I need a short break

P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yes...I am such a post ho.....sniff, sniff....Now how about....N.Fantom...the next Steven Spielberg of our times!!!


----------



## Spooky1

He must be busy filming

scareme?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, sorry its me (surprise! lol).

Scareme will post next.


----------



## Goblin

Close, but not close enough

Lord Homocide


----------



## RoxyBlue

You really need to check spelling of people's names before posting, G.

Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

How about Spooky now?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope! Sorry
How about LordH?


----------



## TarotByTara

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Nope! Sorry
> How about LordH?


Nope!

I don't know anyone here so I'll guess it's someone who has the letter b in their name.


----------



## Hairazor

Um, no! But you will get acquainted

AR up and at um yet?


----------



## N. Fantom

Sorry

Up and at'em, aquarium reef!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sorry Fantom, still thinking about that haunted house though.....
How about Scareme? Cause we love her!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Yes we love her, but I'll still cut in line in front of her

P5?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Mr G ?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Oops... P5 now?


----------



## Goblin

Nope....just me

Scareme?


----------



## aquariumreef

Negative, Cap'n.

Lord of the H's?


----------



## Goblin

Who?

Aquariumreef?


----------



## Spooky1

I think your crystal ball is broken

Hairazor?


----------



## TarotByTara

Nope. 

Ummm. Pumpkin5?


----------



## Hairazor

Nice guess but no

Copchick?


----------



## TarotByTara

No.

TarotbyTara?!?!?!


----------



## TarotByTara

YES!!!! wow, you're good! 

okay, hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry, wrong answer.

Roxy?


----------



## TarotByTara

Nope!

Lord Homicide?


----------



## Moon Dog

Wrong again!

To be announced...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Just this in folks, the person posting next is ME! P5
How about GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep correct p5!!

hmmm how about p5 again!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now P5


----------



## Hairazor

Taking a break from yard work so signing in

How bout GYM?


----------



## TarotByTara

No... tis moi! 

GYM now?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep correct tarotbytara!!

let me see spooky1 perhaps!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

He just went outside


graveyardmaster


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep its me roxy!!!

come in roxy,we are on a roll!!


----------



## Hairazor

Roxy must have joined Spooky outside so I'll have to do

Tarotbytaro (can I use Tbyt)?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I don't know how TarotbyTara feels about this, but since she has the same name as my Sis, I call her Tara...but uhhh..nooo, not her. It is me, P5
How about Aquariumreef?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I'm back inside now

P5?


----------



## aquariumreef

Negative

Scareme?


----------



## DarkLore

No. Andrew?


----------



## Goblin

Yep! No Andrew!

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

No siree!!

P5?


----------



## Lord Homicide

sorry to let you down... it's me

P5?


----------



## Moon Dog

Now who's disappointing who?

Lord H?


----------



## Lord Homicide

certainly not me...

MOON DOG again?


----------



## ladysherry

jumping in line.

Moondog is next?


----------



## Hairazor

Ha ha ha, tis me

Now maybe Moondog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup! Tis I!

Spooky1?


----------



## graveyardmaster

sorry its gym!!!

p5 around or is she busy working lol!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Never too busy for forum fun!
How about Hairazor, is she around?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe yes, maybe no


Pumpkin5 again


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Why yes Ms.Blue...so nice of you to call....
How about my fav, Evil Andrew?


----------



## Evil Andrew

You are wise and talented !










It is foretold that P5 will return !


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: You are a genius....and I come when summoned.....
Evil A, have you retired or are you available?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's on another thread


But EA may appear now......


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope sorry roxy its rgm "risen from the dead" lol

boooooo p5 or is she in bed!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I'm here, Vampires never sleep...you know that GYM
How about EA now????


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes yes !

Back to GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

yes correct evil andrew!!

evil andrew again


----------



## Hairazor

Hairazor is finally home from work and checking in

How bout P5?


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry...

Spooky1?


----------



## Goblin

Not tonight

Roxy?


----------



## aquariumreef

Negative

Dog on the Moon!


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Hairazor

My morning break

Maybe P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Ding, Ding, Ding!!! 

How about the charming LordH?


----------



## Hairazor

Lord H is probably busy Lording 

GYM around?


----------



## Lord Homicide

'Tis I!

Who's next... Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's out grocery shopping


Ladysherry


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope sorry!!

roxy!!


----------



## Hairazor

Roxy is probably helping put up the groceries so I'll have to do.

Ladysherry?


----------



## ladysherry

I heard you call.

P5?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope p5 is busy working!!

copchick maybe huh!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe not


Graveyardmaster


----------



## SterchCinemas

Nope, Sterch for the win!

How 'bout Spooky1?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope! It is the orange ball of fun...
How About Copchick?


----------



## graveyardmaster

sorry p5 how about gym

hmmm p5


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yes sir! You are not only correct...you are correct!
Now Copchick?....(If I keep saying her name...she will come...in a Field of Dreams kind of hope.....)


----------



## Lord Homicide

She's trying to pull me over... hang on

Copchick will be next...


----------



## Spooky1

She must be off righting wrongs

Lord Homicide?


----------



## Lord Homicide

You caught me!

P5


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Pretty Ghoul


----------



## Hairazor

Just me

GYM?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope

well i think it might be hairazor!!!!!!!!


----------



## aquariumreef

Negative

Roxy?


----------



## DarkLore

Not this time. Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Not this time what?

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Lord H?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, it's my turn

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here


Ladysherry


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry, I'll have to do

Copchick?


----------



## ladysherry

sorry 1 post late.

P5 you hanging out?


----------



## Lord Homicide

No clue where she's at....

Rox?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Roxy is busy moderating all these unsavory posts.....so I am butting in.

How about Copchick?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope! Where are our pyschic powers???? TarotbyTara? Where are you woman?


----------



## Spooky1

Me man, not woman 

I still see a green light by Pumpkins name


----------



## aquariumreef

Negative

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Bingo!

How bout GYM?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Wise choice

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Roxy?


----------



## Hairazor

Not

Maybe Roxy now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good call


Scareme


----------



## graveyardmaster

sorry wrong!!

roxy maybe!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sure


graveyardmaster again


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Spooky1


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope, sorry....well you know I like to butt in....
How about Moondog?


----------



## Hairazor

How bout me?

Copchick?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Negatory

Next mrs roxy....


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, but she says hi 

scareme?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not yet


aquariumreef


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sorry, no...how about Ladysherry?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

P5?


----------



## Hairazor

Hairazor here!

N. Fantom?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope

how about copchick,you there huh!!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Next P5


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Evil A you sir have extrasensory powers!!!
Now...channel through me....let's see......Hairazor???


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

but maybe Hairazor now?


----------



## Hairazor

You called? 

Roxy around?


----------



## Lord Homicide

I think she's out promoting her surf brand. I'll just step in and out. 

Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!!!

lets see, well its not p5,she"s asleep!!!
how about copchick huh!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Well I'm a chick but not a cop

Back to GYM?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope...sorry...shhhhh..he's sleeping...
How about Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now AR


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah


Perhaps Spooky1 will be next


----------



## Spooky1

Hi Honey 

Out of the blue, how about Moon Dog?


----------



## ededdeddy

Nope it me. 


Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Ed!


Evil Andrew


----------



## DarkLore

Nope. Scareme?


----------



## Goblin

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Now Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope!

Goblin?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sorry Lunar pup, it's just me....
Hhhhmmm, Goblin?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Pumpkin5


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yes Roxy! You are a genius!
Hhhmmmm, not having much luck lately...how about Copchick?


----------



## Hairazor

How bout me!

P5 again?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yes! You are correct! (Sorry Hairazor, you weren't 'lit up' when I posted my guess) 
Could it be GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

correct!!!
come on in hairazor huh!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

How about my Honey, RoxyBlue?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Awwww


Ladysherry


----------



## ladysherry

yep I am here

Evil Andrew?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope sorry

roxy maybe!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## Hairazor

Checking in

GYM on line?


----------



## aquariumreef

Nope, he's at the gym. 

Scareme?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Ah, ha!

AR?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope, EA

Next S1


----------



## Goblin

Wrong again

Scarenme?


----------



## aquariumreef

Nope!

Hairazor?


----------



## Goblin

At 3:30 am?

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

It's 4:10, so who else could it be?

Roxy?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: May be a tad early...but the other insomniac is up. Hhhhmmmm
AR? I know you're up buddy...


----------



## aquariumreef

Yep, 

Scareme again?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Now Scareme??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry, Moon Dog


Spooky1


----------



## Hairazor

It's gotta be me

Is Ladysherry here?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!!!

well its not p5 she is having 40 winks at her desk!!!! sooo how about copchick huh!!!


----------



## ladysherry

I'm here now. Was stuffing my face so I would have the energy to keep up with ya'll.

Roxy?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope....

hairazor about huh!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Why, yes I am, taking a quick break

Roxy?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope, sorry! (and GYM you better quit calling me a sleepy head!!)

How about Scareme? (She was up with me at 2:00 this morning!)


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope.. sorry p5 its gym

ok since p5 has woken up p5!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Seriously GYM???? I am AWAKE!!!
Now okay Graveyardmaster...bring it back!


----------



## graveyardmaster

ha!! ha!! kidding!!! its me gym!!

Hhhhmmm p5!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: You are a goof!
Okay GYM, are you tired of this game????


----------



## RoxyBlue

Apparently so


Pumpkin5


----------



## graveyardmaster

wrong roxy lol!!!

Hhmmmm copchick you about huh!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope... She's writing a ticket somewhere.

GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

you called!!!

well copchick about huh!!!!


----------



## aquariumreef

Negative. 

Scareme?


----------



## DarkLore

Nope. Jaybo?


----------



## aquariumreef

Nope, just me.

GYM?


----------



## Hairazor

I'll have to do for the moment.

P5?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

P5?


----------



## aquariumreef

Hairazor?


----------



## Goblin

Not tonight

Scareme?


----------



## aquariumreef

Nope, IT'S ME! 

Spooky1?


----------



## Goblin

You ARE NOT Spooky1

Aquariumreef?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

AR?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Hey Moondog, you were right the first time.
How about Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: See? Now you're getting it!
How about AR?


----------



## graveyardmaster

how about gym!!!

hairazor you about huh!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

but GYM will be next!


----------



## Hairazor

I am, thanks for asking!

Now Spooky1?

Edit: by the time I got done typing, Spooky1 beat me!

So now GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope ,its me gym!!! well i would say p5 but she"s busy boogieing to robbie williams!!!

soooo spooky1 you there huh!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Robbie told me to take a break, so I am breaking in....
How about the ever popular Ladysherry?


----------



## DarkLore

Nope. Scarme?


----------



## ladysherry

I'm here. had to deal with a salesman. caused me to be late

Darklore?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope sorry....

is copchick about huh!!!


----------



## Spooky1

I speed in front of copchick. 

Pumpkin?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No

But she will post next, I predict


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope sorry!!!

now p5 will post next!!! come on p5 huh!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope!

GYM?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope, sorry...he's sleeping...5 hour time difference between us and him. 
How about the fair Hairazor? (she blushes when I say that)


----------



## Hairazor

Blushing * I'm here.

Ladysherry?


----------



## graveyardmaster

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Nope, sorry...he's sleeping...5 hour time difference between us and him.
> How about the fair Hairazor? (she blushes when I say that)


yep you a correct pumpkin5,had a busy day at work!!!

let me see,well its 2am where you are,so il say!!!! p5 you up and about huh!!!


----------



## scareme

I think she's sleeping.

Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

You have guessed correctly

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Yes!

back to Gobby


----------



## Goblin

Who else is here?

Scareme?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sorry, Gobbie, you early birds have infected me....thanks...
Let's see...Scareme? Are you around?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

P5?


----------



## DarkLore

No. LadySherry?


----------



## Cat_Bones

nope

Roxy?


----------



## scareme

Sorry

Roxy?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope....sorry...butting in again..
How about Hairazor?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

scareme? (did you finally get some sleep yesterday?)


----------



## Hairazor

Hairazor here instead

How bout Ladysherry?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!! its gym!

roxy about huh!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Close but no cigar

GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

correct!!! spooky1!!!

how about hairazor,you about tonite huh!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

GYM?


----------



## Hairazor

He's probably busy eating some of that lime cheesecake

Maybe he's done now and will post next, GYM?


----------



## DarkLore

No, moondog?


----------



## Copchick

It is I. Goblin next?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sorry CC....only me...hope you came to a decision on those scarecrow feet
How about LordH?? Haven't seen him in a while....


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

How about Copchick?


----------



## Copchick

Here I am!!! Lord H, we're calling on you...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Okay...well Copchick never called out the next and since she and I are so close....I will post for her.....PUMPKIN 5.....okay....give me a minute.......


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Oops! Copchick (Tina) did call out LordH....but I am, once again...buttin in.....Ha, Ha, Haaaaaaaa
Sweeeeeetttttt.....


----------



## Evil Andrew

Next P5


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Awwwww Evil...there is something so cool about you.....


Now...who will we call??? How about Tuck? (though he isn't a big game player)


----------



## Spooky1

Nope it's me again

tag, you're it Pumpkin


----------



## Goblin

She tripped and fell in the creek

Scareme?


----------



## DarkLore

Wrong-o.


Spooky1?


----------



## Goblin

Double wrongo

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope!

P5?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope sorry moon dog...
lets say copchick,you about huh!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not here


Graveyardmaster


----------



## graveyardmaster

spot on roxy!!!

spooky 1 maybe!!!!


----------



## Copchick

No, it is the one and only...ME!

Haven't seen Scareme yet. Are you lurking around?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope i am though...

copchick again maybe..


----------



## Hairazor

She's probably busy so I'll chime in.

Now maybe Scareme?


----------



## Lord Homicide

I wonder if anyone has ever added up the times people have been right and kept track who is in first place.

Copchick on deck?


----------



## Copchick

Hey, it is me!! Just checking in before I go fishing. Hey Pumpkin 5, are you there?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope she isn"t,its gym!!

hairazor!! are you popping in!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Why yes I am, just have a few minutes before my next appt. so---

shooting it back to GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

you rang the bell hairazor!!!

shooting it back to hairazor lol!!!


----------



## Hairazor

One last time as my customer heads in the door

but back to GYM for now


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep you are correct hairazor!!!

well lets see p5 is busy packing,so come on hairazor still there huh!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Sorry to break the streak

Ladysherry?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Evil Andrew


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope sorry!!!

p5 floating about by now huh!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yes! We finally got to the coast.....Loverly...
Let's see....I'm not sure...how about Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

She's off playing her fiddle 

Pumpkin?


----------



## Hairazor

She's busy with coast things

How bout AR?


----------



## scareme

Surprise!

Hairazor again?


----------



## Hairazor

Ok

Spooky1?


----------



## scareme

I'm pretty spooky, but I'm closer to 50. Heck, you all know I'm 54.

Gobby's turn?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

No me

Scareme


----------



## scareme

Ruby, Ruby, you tricked me. Well you're not going to trick me again...

Ruby!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Yes you win

Goblin (just because)


----------



## Goblin

You have chosen wisely

Scareme?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

nope your voodoo is weak tonight.

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Who else were you expecting?

QueenRuby?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Yep though last time I have to pack up to leave for MHC

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Still here

QueenRuby again?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not this time!

Spooky1


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope, sorry he's probably outside admiring his new slab.
How about Scareme?


----------



## graveyardmaster

how about gym!!!

hairazor about huh!!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Hairazor reporting as requested.

GYM still about?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep i am thanks for asking!!!

hairazor you still there huh!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Pumpkin5


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## graveyardmaster

correct!! spooky1!!!

roxy about huh!!!


----------



## scareme

Nope

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes, you are wise and far-seeing










Next The oracle of Roxy


----------



## scareme

I don't know about her orecle, but her fannys not here, just me.

Not so Evil, more just misunderstood really, Andrew.


----------



## Hairazor

How bout me?

Now Evil A?


----------



## Evil Andrew

You too are counted among the wise...










Back to ScareMe


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not so wise, are we?


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

You are wise 

next is an insomniac


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yep...you are correct sir...
AR next?


----------



## Lord Homicide

No.

HR?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!!!

hairazor now though!!


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor Cow Throw? Is that a new game?

Scareme?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!! 

pumpkin5 you going to say hello huh!!


----------



## Goblin

At 5 am? All she's doing is snoring!

Roxy?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope sorry goblin its gym!!! yes you are right pumpkin5 is probably snoring!!!!

ok lets see copchick about huh!!


----------



## Hairazor

Hairazor is making an appearance

Maybe P5 will take a brreak in frolicking and stop in?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yes! Here I am...and Goblin and GYM...I don't snore!

How about GYM?


----------



## Lord Homicide

No mam, not this time. 

GYM now?


----------



## graveyardmaster

correct lord homicide!!! hey pumpkin5 ,i think you snore huh,lol!! kidding!!! do you!!!!

well better not say p5,she will furious right now!!!,lets say hairazor you about my friend huh!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Friend here!

Ladysherry up and at 'em?


----------



## graveyardmaster

sorry hairazor its me gym!!!!!


lets say hairazor,you about again huh!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup it is moon dog

roxy about huh!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nada...

Copchick?


----------



## Copchick

Here I am!!!

I think GYM may be next.


----------



## graveyardmaster

correct copchick

copchick coming in again huh!!


----------



## TarotByTara

NO! 

ummm... GYM just because that's the only name i remember right now.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Nope my steal

Lets go old school and say
Roxy!


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope sorry!!!

tarotbytara!!!!!!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

No

EA


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, it's old school Roxy


QueenRuby


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Yay

Roxy


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, she off line for the moment

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Bingo!

P5 around?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Nope.... Sorry. 

Hairazor again??


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope...just a Gourd Head
How about Moondog? The Canine of the Lunar curve?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Ah... Sorry old friend... IT'S ME

Hairazor?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: No "old friend" it's me....
How about Scareme???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Frightmaster-General


----------



## Hairazor

It's me instead

GYM still up?


----------



## Lord Homicide

I am... Rox?


----------



## Goblin

You are?

Scareme?


----------



## Lord Homicide

No not me... Rox?


----------



## scareme

No

Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Here I am

Scareme again?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## Copchick

Sorry, no cigar.

Pumpkin5 awake yet?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope, but I am!

Copchick again?


----------



## Copchick

You guessed right MD!

Calling on P5 again.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Busy signal....

Copchick?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Lord Homicide


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

Moon Dog?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope, we're on a roll folks....a bad one...Ha Ha!
Spooky1?


----------



## graveyardmaster

NOPE

p5 maybe


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, just me a post late

P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: FINALLY! YES! Woohoo! 
How about Mr.Invisible, GYM?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

How about me

and Evil A


----------



## Lord Homicide

How about no 

P5 scurrying about?


----------



## Copchick

Nah, it's me. P5 is spreading manure in the pumpkin patch. :jol:

QueenRuby, you still hangin around?


----------



## graveyardmaster

wrong buster!!!

lets see hairazor there huh!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Lord H?


----------



## graveyardmaster

wrong!!

copchick going to come in and say hello!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope!

GYM again?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope! Sorry! (not really sorry either...) How about Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope, not sorry either! 

Copchick?


----------



## Copchick

You got it dog!

P5 you here?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yep! Here, Here!

How about GYM now?


----------



## Moon Dog

GYM is in left field

Spooky1?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope sorry moon dog!!

hairazor about yet huh!!!


----------



## Spooky1

I'm always a post late 

Moon Dog?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope....

roxy about then huh!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you call?


Graveyardmaster


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep its me roxy!!!

roxy again huh!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Now Miss Roxy !


----------



## Spooky1

Wrong, but I'll say hi for you 

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Hairazor

Andrew is somewhere being evl so I'll answer

Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Sho'nuff!

Goblin?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Goblin doesn't feel well, he is skipping our fun and games. So I am doing what a good friend does, filling in...
How about Scareme, she is one of the only ones I know up this early..


----------



## Moon Dog

You have so much to learn...

P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yes, you are correct...and you are right sir...a lot!
Moon Dog, you want to do the round and round?


----------



## Hairazor

I will have to do.

Now maybe Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, my turn

GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

how about gym!!

Hhmmmm lets see copchick about huh!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't think so.


But Graveyardmaster is


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep im here!!

copchick next huh!!


----------



## Hairazor

No, just me.

How bout GYM repeat?


----------



## Spooky1

No repeats 

except for Hairazor maybe?


----------



## Hairazor

Ok!

P5?


----------



## Copchick

Sorry HR, it's me chiming in today!

I think GYM is lurking in stealth mode.


----------



## graveyardmaster

gym it is lol

roxy lurking about huh!!


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, the lurker is I!

I see GYM has a green light


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep he has lol!!

roxy this time huh!!


----------



## Hairazor

It be me.

Spooky1?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope, 

Next Pumpkin5


----------



## Spooky1

One post late again 

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ahhh yes. The mojo is getting stronger.

Now P5.......


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope gym

p5 is lurking about though


----------



## Hairazor

I'm here for one last go tonight

How bout Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

POOF! I'm here!

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yes, just popping in...
How about Spooky1?


----------



## graveyardmaster

how about gym!!

lets say p5 huh!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

How about not.

GYM's gotta be next.


----------



## Copchick

Negative LH, I sniped in.

I think he may be next though.


----------



## graveyardmaster

correct copchick!!

pop in again copchick huh!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

(EDIT: damn it, you beat me to it...)
Pop does the me-asel.

"Paging Ms. Copchick, paging Ms. Copchick. You have a telephone call at the front desk." (name the movie this rough quote came from)


----------



## Copchick

Copchick here. Was it Pee Wee Herman's movie? Paging Mr. Herman...

Hey I think P5 may be chiming in.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> Copchick here. Was it Pee Wee Herman's movie? Paging Mr. Herman...
> 
> Hey I think P5 may be chiming in.


Yes - you are awesome. It's me again.

GYM


----------



## Spooky1

Not this time 

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi


Lord Homicide


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope, he is busy erecting steel (or that's his story anyway...)

How about GYM? Back to tea yet?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Steel erection... what a show stopper. I once... oh, pardon me.

P5 must be crawlin' about.


----------



## Hairazor

She may be, but I'm here for the moment!


Maybe Copchick now?


----------



## Lord Homicide

She's sweatin' people down...

Hairazor again


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope its me lord h!!

ok lets see my friend hairazor about huh!!


----------



## Hairazor

You called?

GYM Repeat?


----------



## Spooky1

Not this time

GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

why not huh!!

hairazor pop in again huh!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sorry Scottie, Hairazor was busy asked me to sub for her.....
How about Roxy Blue?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Yes!

Headless?


----------



## Hairazor

Starts with an H but not that H.

P5?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sorry Goblin, couldn't sleep....
How about AR?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Pumpkin5?


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry

Spooky1?


----------



## Hairazor

sorry too!

Copchick?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope my turn!

Ladysherry?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I'm the other lady


Pumpkin5


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Roxy, you are a genius! (or a dynamite guesser...either or)
Hairazor? Are you haunting around?


----------



## Hairazor

Good one P5!

Back at you?


----------



## ladysherry

I am jumping in to say hi.

now P5?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I'm back

Ladysherry again?


----------



## ladysherry

yes it is I.

Spooky 1 back at ya?


----------



## Lord Homicide

May I cut in? Let's tango.

Ladysherry


----------



## Spooky1

Mind if I cut in? 

Maybe I can dance with Roxy now?


----------



## graveyardmaster

ooooops sorry spooky1!! lol!!

would p5 care for a dance now huh,maybe she"s better at dancing than cooking!!! kidding!! kidding!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can we go back one post so I can dance with my husband?


Graveyardmaster


----------



## graveyardmaster

yes you can roxy!!!

spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Here I am!

Graveyardmaster again?


----------



## graveyardmaster

boooo yep its me spooky1

is my friend hairazor about yet huh!!


----------



## Hairazor

Here!!!

Back to you GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

hey there how are you!!

back to hairazor huh!!


----------



## Hairazor

Here!

AR lurking?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope

copchick lurking about huh


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sorry, she is busy riding around in that fine '65! I'll jump in the line for her.
How about AR now? You have been absent young man...


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Maybe Roxy next?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep


Pretty Ghoul


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

P5?


----------



## Copchick

Negative MD

Evil Queen?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope...if wrong guesses were fishes....we'd be having a fish fry!

How about Spooky1?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Bring on the catfish... It's me bright and early

Copchick


----------



## Spooky1

Late again!

Pumpkin5?


----------



## Hairazor

Jumping in here!

GYM about?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Hairazor


----------



## Lord Homicide

She's probably watching Match Game on GSN

Spook?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Wow, the fish are gettin deep in here....
How about Scareme?


----------



## Lord Homicide

We are going to have a bunch of fish.

P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YES! Now let's get some squid too.....as long as we're frying.

Hairazor? You around dear?


----------



## Hairazor

Here!

Back at you P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yep! I am so glad it is FRIDAY!

Roxy, you around woman?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but my avatar is


Evil Andrew


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes - I am amazed by your prescience !!










Now ScareMe


----------



## Copchick

Nope, only me chiming in.

Goblin?


----------



## Hairazor

I will barge in instead.

Now maybe Evil A?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes - your mojo is strong !










Next CopChick


----------



## Spooky1

Maybe she's working nights

Roxy next?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Y'all underestimate me...

"Who will post next"
Any haunt forum girl


----------



## ladysherry

me!!!!!

Any good looking guy?


----------



## Goblin

Here I am!

Ladysherry?


----------



## Copchick

Nope, gotta settle for the law enforcement chick extraodinaire. (Yeah right. ) 

Let's see, how about Evil Queen?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope its me!

hmmm well lets see if pumpkin5 is out of bed yet,ohhhh you pumpkin5 rise and shine!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Ha, ha! Yes, I am finally up! (funny man)

Hhhmmm who's next? How about Moondog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Well, wadda ya know? 

Roxy?


----------



## Hairazor

Me, me, me!

N. Fantom?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope its me gym!

hmmm lets say roxy,you about huh!


----------



## Hairazor

Hey GYM, it's me. How you doing?

Maybe Copchick will check in?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next P5


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!!

lets say hairazor,im doing fine hairazor,thanks for asking!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Nope

GYM?


----------



## Ramonadona

Nope.

Maybe now GYM.


----------



## Copchick

Nope, it's me.

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Bingo!

I wonder, P5?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Now P5


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Ta Da!!! (just got home) 
How about AR?


----------



## highbury

Who!?

Roxy, are you still around here?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yes Highbury, but not usually this late...AR is AquariumReef, a young man with some mad skills at mask making.....
How about Evil Andrew?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, me staying up late

Pumpkin?


----------



## Goblin

Yes, we have no pumpkins

Scareme?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!!

lets say hairazor huh!!


----------



## Goblin

Who the heck is Hairaor Huh?

Let's try Scareme again


----------



## graveyardmaster

lets say gym!!

is agent starling about thats copchick off-course!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope sorry...butting in here.
How about Copchick? You around this morning.


----------



## Copchick

At work, but I'm here on the sly.

How about Evil Andrew?


----------



## Hairazor

I will have to do.

Is it a GYM morning?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Roxy?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Nope. 

P5


----------



## Copchick

Negative LH.

GYM should be getting on soon.


----------



## graveyardmaster

YOU BET I AM!1

agent starling there huh!! yep you copchick!!


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

but maybe Hairazor will be next


----------



## Hairazor

You called?

Still trying to catch GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep im here hairazor!

hairazor again maybe!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sorry, no...me
How about Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Sending mega psychic vibes to P5 - come in P5


----------



## Hairazor

She's taking a psychic break

But maybe she's ready now, P5?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, not yet

Moon Dog?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Scareme


----------



## Evil Andrew

Now P5 ?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Spooky1?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Funny how nobody guesses me anymore, heh

Spook?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

AR?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope just the gourd....
How about LordH?


----------



## Lord Homicide

You got it! 

P5?


----------



## aquariumreef

Nope, just me. 

Dog on the Moon?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm popping in before my day really gets going

Copchick around?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope, me, just in for a second....
LordHomicide????


----------



## Spooky1

He must be out killing someone 

Ladysherry?


----------



## Copchick

Just me!

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Here for a moment

Lord H?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Hairazor?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Nope...

Moon Dog?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nerp

Next Mrs Roxy ?


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry,

N. Fantom?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope, hey we're batting a thousand 
LordHomicide?


----------



## Spooky1

Swing and a miss!

Pumpkin again?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Now P5 !


----------



## Hairazor

Now me!

AR?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nope...sorry guys....having a nap.....
LordHomicide......please?


----------



## graveyardmaster

BOOOOO yep me GYM!!!

Hhmmm lets see,well pumpkn5 is off to the pumpkin patch for a new head!!! Hhmm hairazor about huh!!!!!!


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis the Goblin prowling the night

Scareme if you dare


----------



## Moon Dog

Nada

P5?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Nope... 

P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YES!!! Finally, my nose was really itching...should've guessed. (the place I work actually requires me to get some work done though, boo...)
How about Copchick? Are you popping in this morning?


----------



## Copchick

Ta da!

How about Hairazor? Are you awake yet?


----------



## Spooky1

I can't speak for Hairazor, but I'm awake!

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yeppers


Pumpkin5


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope sorry pumpkin5 asked me to butt in,she is busy listening to robbie williams lol!!

Hhmmm lets see roxy about huh!!


----------



## Hairazor

Well my internet is finally back up so here I am

Ladysherry around?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Copchick?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No

Hairazor


----------



## Lord Homicide

Pardon me, do you have any Grey Poupon?

Hairazor


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll tell him you called

Moon Dog again, perhaps?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Sorry the Lunar Pup is howling tonight.....
How about LordH?


----------



## Hairazor

Hairazor is finally here but without grey poupon

Lord H?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


How about Lord of the Shark Pants?


----------



## Moon Dog

No siree...

Lord H?


----------



## Goblin

Nope, just me

Scareme?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Awwwww Goblin, we love you too....but it was Scareme's turn..... Ha ha
How about Scareme now???


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yes, thanks...
Moon Dog again for the WIN?


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup!

P5 once more?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Well....if you insist!!
Moon Dog, you're up pup!


----------



## Moon Dog

Woof!

P5, you're next!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Woof! Woof! Sorry it took me so long..... I think the Lunar Hound is off now so how about Copchick???


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope sorry to dissapoint p5

well lets bring in p5


----------



## Copchick

Nope, a little late I'm afraid. Frightmaster General, you getting in on this?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!!!!!

you awake yet pumpkin5 huh!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Possibly, but not here


Spooky1


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope its gym!!

hairazor about huh!!


----------



## Spooky1

Better late than never 

GYM?


----------



## Hairazor

One post late, for me, better than usual

How bout Roxy if she's not too busy petting the boss's dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Nada!

Spooky1?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!!

copchick around huh!!!


----------



## Copchick

Here.

Lord Homicide?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He was here earlier


Evil Andrew


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope!

Copchick with her lights on?


----------



## Copchick

Pull over to the right mister.

Pumpkin5 still around?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YES! Thanks friend for hollering for me. (omg I hope LordH sees that because he thinks I am such a hillbilly)

Speaking of gasmask man...How about LordH?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope my turn

Copchick?


----------



## Hairazor

She's probably pulling someone over so I will nudge in


How bout N Fantom?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope! Me again...sorry (I'm Not Sorry....spoken in a demon voice.....)

LordH???


----------



## Spooky1

Nope I'm back!

Pumpkin again?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Hey Spooky1! You aren't fooling me..you saw my light on.....but thanks! Hhhmmmmm...who could it be??? I am going to have to go with LordH again because he pouts so much if no one guesses him.......


----------



## graveyardmaster

wrong p5

lets see hairazor about huh!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Wrong!

P5?


----------



## Goblin

Not even the first four!

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Wrong again!

Copchick?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope, me finally....but
Copchick now, huh?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Cc now?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Sorry to be the harbinger of bad news but no...

Roxy now


----------



## Hairazor

Me checking in

Copchick?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I guess she's of Protecting and Serving. 

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good guess


Ladysherry


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!1

roxy there huh!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why, yes, I am


Spooky1, are you out of the lab yet?


----------



## Spooky1

Yes I am!

Moon Dog?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

GYM?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Spooky1?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now P5


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Evil, you are just SO SMART!

How about LordH?


----------



## Hairazor

He's moving kind of slow today so I'll step up

Copchick?


----------



## Copchick

Hey, Here I am.

Evil Andrew back in on this?


----------



## Spooky1

Not this time


----------



## Hairazor

Not this time either

But maybe Lord H now?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:YEP! Good morning folks!
How about Moondog again? Woof, Woof


----------



## Copchick

It's me putting my two cents in.

Evil Queen?


----------



## Hairazor

Well, there are those who say I am a bit Evil but no one wants to give me any authority by calling me queen

P5?


----------



## Lord Homicide

I don't think the Playstation 5 is out yet...

MOON DOG


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope! (Hey, aren't you supposed to be watching a movie???)
Is GYM around today?


----------



## graveyardmaster

Yep i am,im grinning here like the cat that got the cream ha!! Ha!! I had a good day!!!!!

ohh p5 around huh!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yes, thanks!
GYM, you want to play ring around "the next post"?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep ok that sounds like fun!!

p5 again,im getting dizzy though!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Okay, last time....promise!
GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

noooooo way this is fun!!!

p5,you still standing huh,grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope...just fell down....someone else's turn???
GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

omg you crack me up p5!!! its 12.50 over there,you gulping wine or something huh!!

p5!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry to disappoint

Spooky1?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Your ESP is off.

P5?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not even close


Hairazor


----------



## graveyardmaster

WRONG ROXY SORRY!!!

hairazor this time huh!!


----------



## Hairazor

Right on!

Ladysherry about?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next my favorite LEO - Copchick ?


----------



## Copchick

Why thank you kind sir! 

Hairazor I know is around here somewhere.


----------



## highbury

Somewhere behind me, I guess...

RoxyBleu?


----------



## Spooky1

Survey says ....... no

Moon Dog?


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry l'm late

GYM?


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry...

P5?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Calling P5 ?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yes sir....Evil A, P5 reporting sir!!! Hhhmmmmm
How about LordH?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope how about GYM!!!

lets see,has pumpkin5 come back down to earth yet huh LOL!!!!!


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!!

copchick huh!!


----------



## Copchick

Present

Evil Andrew?


----------



## aquariumreef

Nope just m. 

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## kauldron

Sorry, can I jump in?

Lord Homicide?


----------



## Copchick

Negative Kauldron.

But I'll call on him too. Lord Homicide?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

P5?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

Lord H?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope sorry hairazor!!

Hhmmm roxy about huh!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes I am


Graveyardmaster


----------



## graveyardmaster

you called roxy huh!!!

Hhhmmm how about spooky1!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope...cutting in...sorry charlie, only the best tasting tuna gets to be Starfish tuna...

How about Hairazor my forum friend????


----------



## Hairazor

Here!!

Copchick?


----------



## Copchick

Here and present for duty! Oops forgot I'm off today.

GYM peeking around the corner?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Duplicate post


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Errrr...Duplicate NO! Sorrrryyy... How about LordH?


----------



## Evil Andrew

No

Now Hairazor will appear !


----------



## Hairazor

Presto!

P5 taking a break from fun and checking in?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## Spooky1

Winner!

Out of left field, I'll guess Lady Nyxie


----------



## Goblin

Maybe she was in left field!

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Same field...

Roxy?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning from me

Lord H around this fine day?


----------



## graveyardmaster

good late afternoon from me 

hairazor still about huh!!


----------



## Hairazor

Just taking a quick break

GYM still about?


----------



## graveyardmaster

YEP I AM THANKS!!!

popping in again hairazor huh!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep here spook1

roxy about huh!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

GYM


----------



## Lord Homicide

Nope.

Hairazor?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!!!!!!

roxy about huh


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Nect Copchick !


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: No nect to it Evil A, ha, ha....no sorry..just the gourd.
How about LordH?


----------



## Hairazor

He may be around but I am here for the moment

Maybe Lord H now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe not


Pumpkin5 has a green light on


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next ScareMe ?


----------



## Copchick

A little late but here!

Moon Dog?


----------



## Spooky1

Incorrect

Pumpkin?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Hairazor?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope, how about Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Finally I appear

Spooky1?


----------



## Lord Homicide

We suck...

P5?


----------



## Spooky1

I'm late again!

Pumpkin?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YEP! And no "we" don't suck!!!
How about Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

No we don't!!

Spooky1?


----------



## highbury

I AM spooky, but not THAT spooky.

Goblin?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He'll check in around 3:00AM


Graveyardmaster


----------



## graveyardmaster

YEP HERE!!

pumpkin5 around huh!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Yes pumpkins are round, but I'm here now

Moon Dog?


----------



## Copchick

He's off somewhere chasing a cat

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Here!

N. Fantom?


----------



## aquariumreef

Nope just Chuck Testa. 

Chopchik?


----------



## Copchick

Here I am AR! 

Lord Homicide around?


----------



## Evil Andrew

He be gone

Next is Pumpkin to the 5th power


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Evil you are a genius!
Spooky1?


----------



## Hairazor

Aw, sorry

Maybe GYM?


----------



## Goblin

They had to workout

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope!

AR?


----------



## aquariumreef

Yeah!! :3

DH? <3


----------



## Copchick

Nope

Is Pumpkin5 around this morning?


----------



## Lord Homicide

No mam, just me, one of the coolest new faces around here...

Back atcha Copchick


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> No mam, just me, one of the coolest new faces around here...
> 
> Back atcha Copchick


:jol: Pull-LEEZE!!! Full of yourself much?

Now Copchick!


----------



## Copchick

Ta da!!

Frightmaster-General around still?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Nope.

Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Close, but no cigars


Graveyardmaster


----------



## Hairazor

Checking in for the day

Now maybe GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

hey correct my friend hairazor!!

ok roxy about now huh!!


----------



## aquariumreef

Negative, Cap'n.

Chopckik?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Hairazor?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No

Graveyardmaster


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Nope.

Otaku?


----------



## aquariumreef

Who? 

Roxy?


----------



## Copchick

No it's me, a little late though. 

Calling all gourds, calling all gourds, P5, where are you?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Hello, Hello, Hello!!!
LordH is lurking close by....


----------



## Hairazor

Popping in

Roxy?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, but I'll tell you said hi

next will be a Mod!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

P5?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Nope 

Goblin?


----------



## graveyardmaster

NOPE!!!!!!!!

my friend hairazor about huh!!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Nope.

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Jack!


Spooky1


----------



## Hairazor

Finally I get a break at work so I'll just budge in here (imagine, they expect me to work before they pay me!!)

Lord H lurking?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not here


I see Graveyardmaster is, though


----------



## graveyardmaster

YEP IM HERE ROXY!!!

HHhmmm lets see,hairazor about huh!!


----------



## Hairazor

Now I am

AR around?


----------



## aquariumreef

I am now 

GYM?


----------



## Hairazor

I think he is busy being master of his graveyard.

Maybe Copchick will appear.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Next is Copchick


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Yep!

Ladysherry?


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

AR?


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're out of practice


Pumpkin5


----------



## Spooky1

Another swing and a miss

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ahh you are wise, predicting my presence at a time of day that I'm not usually here ....


Next Hairazor !


----------



## Hairazor

You have a crystal ball or what?

N. Fantom?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Sawtooth Jack


----------



## Copchick

No, he's out playing with the canine I guess.

How about AR?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

I'm here now!

Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No


Zurgh the Magnificent AxMan


----------



## Zurgh

Ax, and you shalt receive...


Evil Ax...er..Andrew?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope..........

roxy about huh!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope...sorry Grumplestiltskin...oh I mean GYM 

How about Spooky1 for the win?


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry, a miss!

GYM?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Nope. 

Goblin?


----------



## Spooky1

He won't show until 3am or so.

Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

P5?


----------



## Draik41895

wrong.

Gonna say.... Darkangel?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gonna say...no


Spooky1


----------



## graveyardmaster

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Nope...sorry Grumplestiltskin...oh I mean GYM
> 
> How about Spooky1 for the win?


ohhhh you cheeky monkey pumpkin5,calling me a grump huh!!! grrrrrrrrrrrrrr,

ok back to the game!!!

lets see my good friend hairazor about huh!!!! hey hairazor im not a grump huh!!!!,help me out here huh!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Hey Grump, I mean GYM, Hairazor said I could answer for her...she concurs that you are a grump but I see you are finally getting cheery again.
Who will be next......hhhhmmmm...How about LordH?


----------



## Hairazor

It's me here and GYM, P5 was kinda using her "right to lie" when she said I concur with grump because of course you would be "big _friendly_ grump"! Hehe!

N. Fantom?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope sorry hairazor,awwww thanks for that its good to know i have at least 1 friend here,pumpkin5 all i can say is grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!

my friend hairazor still there huh!!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Am 

Maybe Roxy?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Nope.

Lord Homicide?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No

Graveyardmaster


----------



## graveyardmaster

correct roxy!!

how about spooky1 huh!!!


----------



## Spooky1

winner!

Roxy?


----------



## Hairazor

just me

GYM?


----------



## Lord Homicide

.............

Rox


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep im here hairazior!!!

how about my other friend roxy huh!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Unfortunately, Mrs. Roxy been unavoidably delayed. I am sent in her stead.

Next will be P5


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Andrew you are ALWAYS right!

Hhhmmmmm...how about Sawtooth Jack?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

P5?


----------



## Hairazor

Not right now.

AR around?


----------



## Spooky1

Not at the moment

Hairazor?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!!

HHHhhhmmm is roxy about huh!!


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!!!

HHHhhhmmmm lets see has sleepy head risen from the dead yet huh (yep you pumpkin5)


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## Hairazor

Just me

P5?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Hr again?


----------



## Hairazor

Ok

GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep im here 

lets see roxy about huh!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Negatory good buddy

Copchick, you got your ears on, come on back? What's your 20?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

P5?


----------



## Copchick

10-4 Evil A, I loved Cannonball Run! Just back from camp, present and accounted for. I was Bear Bait all the way home son!

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

You called?

P5?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Next Mr G?


----------



## Lord Homicide

No!

Gym?


----------



## aquariumreef

No, he's at the YMCA... DU DU DU DUUU!

So how about Andrew?


----------



## graveyardmaster

NOPE!!!!!!!!

hhhhmmmm pumpkin5


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!!

pumpkin5


----------



## aquariumreef

No, but I'm also gourdgous. 

Gymnasium?


----------



## graveyardmaster

ha!! ha!! you are soooo funny AR!!

hairazor about huh!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1 now?


----------



## Hairazor

Late as usual but finally here

Maybe Spooky1 now?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: HA HA! You guys sound like cheerleaders! Spooky, Spooky, he's our man!
sorry guys...just me..
How about Copchick?


----------



## graveyardmaster

NOPE WRONG P5,ITS GYM!!!

HHHHhhhmmmmm ok you twist my arm pumpkin5!!!


----------



## Hairazor

She has other obligations at the moment so you get me.

How bout Copchick?


----------



## Copchick

Here!

AR should be chiming in soon


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, but we have internet again so ..... I'm back! 

graveyardmaster?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not yet


Evil Andrew


----------



## Evil Andrew

Si si, Señora ! Eres muy intelegente !

Hairazor ?


----------



## Copchick

no me es sabio uno.

Pumpkin5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Si! Tis I!
How about Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sure


Hairazor


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Now Copchick


----------



## Spooky1

nope

I see Evil Andrew in a future post


----------



## Hairazor

A little more in the future

Moon Dog?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Day late and a dollar short....

Back to Hairazor !


----------



## Hairazor

One more tonight

N. Fantom?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Pumpkin5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: thanks Gobbie, you are always cofindent of me....how about GYM now?


----------



## Goblin

Who's Gym Now?

Pumpkin5 once again?


----------



## aquariumreef

Well carve me negative. 

How about Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

The Burglar?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## Hairazor

I'll have to do for the moment

P5?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nyet


Spooky1


----------



## graveyardmaster

sorry to butt in roxy!!!

HHHhhmmm my friend hairazor about huh


----------



## Hairazor

Here

GYM one more time?


----------



## graveyardmaster

HA HA you bet hairazor,how"s your day huh!!

hairazor once again lol!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hairazor

So far my day is going well and I hope yours is too

I'll bounce it back to you once again GYM then I gotta get to work


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep it sure is,thanks for asking!!

HHHhhhmmm pumpkin5,


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Copchick?


----------



## Copchick

Here sir!

Lord Homicide checking in?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Spooky1


----------



## graveyardmaster

sorry roxy nope!!

lets see spooky1 dropping in to say HI!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:....I just never can quite wait for my turn.....
How about GYM?


----------



## Hairazor

I'll have to do for now

Lord H?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Now FMG ?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nerp! How about Mr. Spooky1???


----------



## Spooky1

Your foresight is excellent

Roxy?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!!!
my friend hairazor popping i to say hi huh!! hows your evening hairazor huh!!


----------



## Hairazor

Quiet evening, just staying in to keep cool

GYM once more?


----------



## graveyardmaster

you bet!!!

care to waltz in again hairazor!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope it's me.

graveyardmaster again?


----------



## Hairazor

One last time

And back at you GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

ha!! ha!!

HHHHhhhmm pumpkin5 around huh!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Goblin?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Nope...

Hairazor?


----------



## Goblin

Not even a straight razor!

Pumpkin5 or 1-4?


----------



## Hairazor

Hot good morning to all

Copchick?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

No siree!

Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

We were both wrong


Lord Homicide


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hey, hey! You're right. What's the prize?

GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

hey your right lord h.,how are you man!!

HHHhhhmmm roxy there huh!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope!

Lord H?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope, me

Copchick?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Damn it Moon Dog, sorry. Oh yeah, wrong, it's me now. 

COPCHICK


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: No..sorry charlie!!!

How about Ms. Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Coming back to you P5 !


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Pumpkin?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Pumpkin5?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

Copchick?


----------



## Copchick

You rang?

I'm throwing it out to Moondog


----------



## Evil Andrew

Heh heh - throwing a bone to the dog. : )

Now Hairazor ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No

Evil Andrew may return


----------



## Hairazor

Hairazor shows up

Maybe Evil A now


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes yes !

Next will be Copchick !


----------



## Spooky1

No, No!

Pumpkin5?


----------



## Copchick

A little late, but here for now!

Coming back for Evil Andrew


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes , you are wise !

Now Spooky 1


----------



## Moon Dog

No love for Moon Dog?

Spooky1?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Pumpkin5


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YEP!
Spooky1?


----------



## aquariumreef

Nope, but I am.

Hows about moonie doggie?


----------



## Goblin

Does this look like a Gidget movie?

Aquariumreef?


----------



## aquariumreef

Yep, but only cause I'm foreveralone.jpeg tonight :l

Back at ya Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Last time tonight

Aquariumreef?


----------



## aquariumreef

Rightio again :blush:

So maybe it'll be P5?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Yep!

GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

high five hairazor!!!

right back at you hairazor huh!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

High five - Up high! Down low.... ooooo TOOOOO slow! What's up GYM.

GYM should be next.


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep im here LH,how are you this fine evening,well afternoon where you are LOL!!

lord h. coming in again huh!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope sorry! Me!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How about Copchick?


----------



## Lord Homicide

WRONG. Sorry mam.

Will P5 be back here?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Nope, just me.

Pumpkin5 again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No


Lord Homicide


----------



## Lord Homicide

Howdy Rox, yes you're right!

Back at Roxy


----------



## Copchick

Nope

Hairazor in the house?


----------



## Hairazor

She's in the house where there is AIR CONDITIONING!!

Copchick still there?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## aquariumreef

Just this foxy fella here. 

How about Copchick?


----------



## Copchick

You know, I thought I'd check in one more time tonight. Thanks for hollerin'!

Pumpkin5?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Nope.

How about P5 now...


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now Hairazor will appear !


----------



## Hairazor

You are Good!!!

AR about?


----------



## Goblin

No.....but I am

Pumpkin5?


----------



## aquariumreef

So how about that Hairazor?


----------



## graveyardmaster

HOW ABOUT GYM huh!!

ok AR come in again huh!


----------



## Goblin

WHO?

Scareme?


----------



## aquariumreef

was it me you was looking for?

Maybe it's P5 next?


----------



## Goblin

aquariumreef said:


> was it me you was looking for?


NO!

Pumpkin5


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Oh yes, Guardian of Darkness!! 

How about Hairazor


----------



## Spooky1

My turn now

Roxy?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Ooops, sorry.

Roxy now?


----------



## Hairazor

Hairazor had a busy morning but is here now

Roxy now?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next P5?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!!!

hairazor huh!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

GYM?


----------



## Hairazor

Me late again!

P5?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope sorry!!

hairazor huh


----------



## Hairazor

I have a few minutes before my next victim, um I mean client

GYM again?


----------



## Lord Homicide

I have to cut in here and stop all this nonsense...

HAIRAZOR again


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope sorry LH!!

roxy about huh!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

What? Huh?


Evil Andrew


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes yes

And Now ....... P5


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

No No

How about now?


----------



## Hairazor

Not yet

Maybe now P5?


----------



## Copchick

Nope, I think she went out for margaritas.

Sawtooth Jack?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

GYM?


----------



## aquariumreef

Nopironi 

Whatta bout Copchik?


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Pumpkin5?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

I'll guess Goblin


----------



## Goblin

It's the only answer you got right on the quiz!

Spooky1?


----------



## Hairazor

Can't believe I'm still up

N.Fantom?


----------



## graveyardmaster

you are dreaming hairazor huh LOL!!!!!!!

HAIRAZOR AGAIN


----------



## graveyardmaster

you are dreaming hairazor huh LOL!!!!!!!

HAIRAZOR AGAIN


----------



## Goblin

No and no!

Scareme?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope Goblin...sorry
How about AR?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Pumpkin5?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope,she is snoring her head off right now,lol!!!

lets say AR you around huh


----------



## Hairazor

He's probably just getting to bed

Evil A out and about?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope but I am, just for a second getting back in the water soon...but I have prune fingers now...
How about GYM? I saw him lurking about.
(p.s. GyM? FYI, I don't snore.........)


----------



## graveyardmaster

OHHH HHHHhhhmmm you sure about that huh!! 

ok since pumpkin5 is going back to snore ehhh i mean go in the pool,hairazor about huh!!


----------



## Hairazor

Here!

LordH lurking?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not here


Spooky1


----------



## graveyardmaster

sorry to butt in roxy!!

ok spooky1 you about huh!!


----------



## Spooky1

Yes!

N. Fantom?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Negative

Calling Hairazor !


----------



## Spooky1

The line must be busy

Roxy?


----------



## Hairazor

Line is open now.

Copchick around?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Pumpkin5?


----------



## scareme

Anyone remember me?

Back to Gobby.


----------



## Goblin

Who are you again? Spookme? ScareMyself?
Oh yeah, now I remember.........

Scareme


----------



## scareme

I missed you!

P5


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope p5 asked me to butt in because she is having a lie in, lol!!

HHhhhmmm lets see lord homicide popping in huh!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

GYM's right

P5?


----------



## Copchick

Nope

Back at ya Lord H


----------



## Lord Homicide

Yep. Damn you are good

Back at the slick Copchick


----------



## Hairazor

She is probably making watermelon salsa so I will substitute

Is it too early for Evil A??


----------



## Spooky1

No Evil here. 

Hairazor again?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Sorry I'm late

Next is Copchick !


----------



## Copchick

Sweeet! 

P5 should be popping in soon


----------



## Hairazor

Hello all

Scareme lurking?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Somewhere....

Next Spooky1


----------



## Hairazor

Your radar is a bit off

Spooky1?


----------



## Spooky1

Your radar is working perfectly 

Ladysherry?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not even close...

Roxy?


----------



## scareme

Close.

It's after midnight, so it must be Gobby.


----------



## Goblin

I am never far away

Scareme?


----------



## aquariumreef

Nope 

Mebeh its Gbolin again?


----------



## Goblin

You mean me?

Aquariumreef?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

AR now?


----------



## Copchick

Negative, he's off planning for a baby.

Hairazor?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Not sure what her 20 is...

COPCHICK's gotta be next.


----------



## Copchick

Yes, I gotta be

Moon Dog?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm late again!

Evil A?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

pumpkin5


----------



## Hairazor

Not

GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

hey yep im here!! how are you hairazor!

hairazor again!


----------



## Hairazor

I'm great thanks, and you?

GYM again?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep getting there,busy day at work,hate mondays they suck lol!

hairazor again!


----------



## Hairazor

One last time 

GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep im here

hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

I'm back

Copchick?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Back to you Hairazor


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Andrew?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

You rang?

Lord H?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Goblin?


----------



## Lord Homicide

He's out goblin Emily Maynard.









Copchick?


----------



## Goblin

Not now

Pumpkin5


----------



## Moon Dog

Nada

AR?


----------



## Copchick

Negative

Pumpkin5?


----------



## Spooky1

Survey says .... no

Lord H?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

Where is P5?


----------



## Lord Homicide

I'm not her keeper, how would I know?

Hairazor may pop back in here.


----------



## Hairazor

Just for a minute

Back at you Lord H


----------



## RoxyBlue

Got here first

Lord Homicide now?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Yeehaw! Great balls of fire. Yes'm, it's me.

I'm guessing the Roxy surf chick again


----------



## Hairazor

You would be wrong

N. Fantom


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nerp

Now Hairazor ?


----------



## Hairazor

Ok

p5?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I'm back

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

I didn't know you were gone

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

We really suck at this game...

P5?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Yes we do Moon Dog... I think she's trying to get her Jackson Five cover band a gig at Chuck E. Cheeses.

The Great Hairazor shall come forth!


----------



## graveyardmaster

NOPE SORRY LORD H.....

HHhhmmmm now my friend hairazor next huh!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

You screwed me up!! ... yelling at me across the pond like little kids... hahaha, hilarious!

GYM again


----------



## graveyardmaster

no lord h we say tripped you up huh... lol!!

go on then lord h.................


----------



## Lord Homicide

Holy crap

GYM again


----------



## graveyardmaster

yaa its me lord h...

you still there lord h...lol!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Dude, we are the best ones at this game.

GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

YOU BET HUH!!

bring it on lord h..........


----------



## Spooky1

Interception!

Now Lord H?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Nice... how'd you know?

Spook again?


----------



## graveyardmaster

HA NOPE...

lord h.... popping in huh!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Yep

gym


----------



## graveyardmaster

YEP ITS ME!!

ok is my good friend hairazor popping in huh!!


----------



## Hairazor

YES, popping

GYM again?


----------



## graveyardmaster

YOU BET IT IS!!

HHhhmmm hairazor again huh!


----------



## Hairazor

OK

Should we ask Copchick to join in?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Sure

Copchick ?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Goblin?


----------



## Hairazor

Not yet

Maybe Goblin now


----------



## graveyardmaster

maybe not!!

p5 lurking about huh!


----------



## Goblin

I think she's hanging from the rafters

Scareme?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

how about lord h....


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Pumpkin5?


----------



## graveyardmaster

NOPE! she"s snoring right now lol!!

HHhhmmm wake up lord h............


----------



## RoxyBlue

He'll be along shortly


Right, Lord Homicide?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Sure... how'd you know I was going to see this?

ROXY BLUES


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, my turn

GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

you called spooky1!!

HHhhmm roxy about huh!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope, and seriously GYM??? I am developing a complex about this snoring thing...........
How about Copchick?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Pumpkin5 again, perhaps?


----------



## Hairazor

Stuck with me

Lord H?


----------



## PirateLady

Nope Just me

Lord H?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

HHhhmm hairazor!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

Moon dog?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Nah.

Debbie5


----------



## Hairazor

String of bads

N.Fantom?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope....

hairazor about huh!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Goblin?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Now goblin !


----------



## Goblin

Ta-Dahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Scareme?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope....

lord h..... lurking about huh!


----------



## Goblin

Don't see him

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

P5?


----------



## Copchick

It's me chiming in for the morning.

I'll holler for her again, P5?


----------



## PirateLady

Nope must be sleeping

Maybe Roxy?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!!!

lord h ... lurking about huh!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yes, he is..but I'm faster.........

Now LordH?


----------



## graveyardmaster

wrong p5 lol!!

ok now lord h...........


----------



## Lord Homicide

Yes mam, how'd you know? You're quiet!

Gym


----------



## graveyardmaster

ha ha im always quiet lord h.............

lord h...... again...........


----------



## Lord Homicide

we both posted to P5's thing... yeah it's me.

with nothing better to do, GYM will scurry in again


----------



## graveyardmaster

yaa its me!!

lord h... coming in again huh!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Yep

GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

sure is lord h...

and again lord h....


----------



## Lord Homicide

haha, hilarious! everyone hopped offline...

Willy Wonka


----------



## graveyardmaster

NOPE!! NO WILLY WONKA HERE LOL!!

roxy lurking about huh!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Get a life, guys, will ya?


Spooky1


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next D5 ?


----------



## Hairazor

No

P5 around?


----------



## Lord Homicide

I guess not

Another pass from a Hairazoring lunatic?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm up for it.

GYM?


----------



## Copchick

RoxyBlue said:


> Get a life, guys, will ya?


Ha, ha, ha! You tell 'em Roxy! I was wondering when it would stop. 

Negative, btw on who's next

FrightMaster General?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> Ha, ha, ha! You tell 'em Roxy! I was wondering when it would stop.


Y'all are just jealous...

Sorry, no clue where he is...

Copchick, are you coming out or staying behind the "Radar Enforced" sign?


----------



## Copchick

Still here Lord H

Spooky1 on yet?


----------



## Spooky1

Why yes, I am. 

Lord H.?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Graveyardmaster


----------



## graveyardmaster

you called roxy huh!

HHhhmm hairazor about huh!


----------



## Hairazor

Present

Maybe Copchick?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope...

HHHhhmmm roxy about huh!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

GYM?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Nope...

GYM


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

correct moon dog...

HHhhmm ok lord h... come in huh!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Lord H?


----------



## Lord Homicide

damn, I was wrong and you're right.

Moon Dog


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope.....

hairazor lurking about huh!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nope you are a bad guesser GYM!!! 
how about Lord H?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Nope

Copchick?


----------



## Copchick

Nope

Lord Homicide, I know you're still around


----------



## Copchick

er, yes actually.

Wow you were fast before I got my post up before!

Lord H?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Copchick?


----------



## Copchick

Yep

Pumpkin5 got her ears on?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YEP!!! Present and accounted for! How about the LUNAR CANINE??? That is you Moondog!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next, it's time to let the badger loose


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe but I'm cutting in

Roxy?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I can see him from here


Hairazor


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, you should have looked to your left 

Evil Andrew?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope....

HHhhmmm lets see well p5 will be zzzzzzzzzz and snoring right now "lol" sooooo how about lord h....,you about my friend huh!!


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Just me

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Naw!

How a about a Haunt Forum member?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Really? Moondog could you have been more generic?? Yes you were correct so my turn to guess? I will guess either a male or female or Zurgh.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe Zurgh falls into the "male" category


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

You are so wise 

I haven't seen scareme around recently


----------



## graveyardmaster

NOPE!! its gym!!

HHhhmmm lets see how about p5 she lurking about huh!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Copchick?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope...

roxy about huh


----------



## Copchick

Nope

Moon dog prowling around?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope - sent him to the dog house

Back to Copchick now !


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope........

copchick popping in......


----------



## Hairazor

Finally got a chance to jump in

P5?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope, I'm back from the home...

Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, but she says hi.

Lord H.?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Spooky1 ?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sorry Charlie....only the best tasting tuna gets to be Starfish.....blah, blah, blah....

How about Spooky now???


----------



## Hairazor

Me, me, me

N.Fantom?


----------



## Evil Andrew

No

Now P5 !


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope...

HHhhmm hairazor about huh


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope! Sorry GYM...just me.....

How about Graveyardmaster?


----------



## graveyardmaster

ha ha correct p5!!

p5 popping in again huh!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yes....you are oh so right!
GYM again for the win?


----------



## graveyardmaster

hey i always WIN!!

P5 waltzing in again huh!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yes, I could do this all night.....but someone has a plane to catch....

How about GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

ha ha you crack me up p5 NOT!!

HHhhmmm lets see ok you twist my arm p5!!


----------



## Goblin

I'll rip it off if you like.

Graveyardmaster


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep its me goblin!

HHhhmmm lord h......lurking about huh!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## graveyardmaster

NOPE!

roxy!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope!! 
Hhhmmmm Moondog?


----------



## graveyardmaster

NOPE!!

HHhhmmm lets see hairazor about huh!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Uhm no, no, no...how about Copchick?


----------



## Hairazor

I swear I am always a post late

Lord H in the shadows?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope.....

hairazor now huh!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Now P5


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yes as usual you are correct Evil one!  How about Hairazor now?


----------



## graveyardmaster

NOPE!!

HHHHhhmmm P5 LURKING ABOUT HUH!


----------



## Hairazor

Me, late

GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

Nope!! Im here!!

Hairazor again huh!!


----------



## Copchick

No

Come on Evil A, sing to me


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes ! You are wise and far seeing !

Next is the Spooky 1


----------



## Spooky1

We're on a roll!

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes yes !

Now GYM !


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep correct evil andrew!

HHhhmmm spooky1 lurking about


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: See what I did? I could have just waited for Spooky1 but oh no....I just had to chime in there and get everyone off kilter and back to losing...sorry......I have no filter for the right thing to do......

How about LordH?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Howdy

P5


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yes O Lord of the Gas Masks......

How about LordH???


----------



## Hairazor

How bout me

GYM?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Why not? 

Copchick


----------



## Goblin

Not tonight

Pumpkin5?


----------



## graveyardmaster

NOPE!!! think she is still snoring her head off,ehh i mean sleeping,sorry pumpkin5!! LOL!!

lets say moon dog,you there boy!


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup!

GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep its me moon dog!

moon dog coming in again huh!


----------



## Hairazor

No but I am up and at em

GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

YEP IT IS

HHhhmmm lets see i think roxy is lurking about there huh,you going to say hello roxy!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope!

It's about time for Copchick to pull me over!


----------



## Copchick

Hey Dog! License and Registration please. 

Frightmaster, are you still around?


----------



## Hairazor

I am

Copchick repeat?


----------



## graveyardmaster

SORRY TO SPOIL THE PARTY LOL!

HHhhmm hairazor huh!


----------



## Copchick

Nope

AR?


----------



## Spooky1

Incorrect

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Yes!

Ar?


----------



## Goblin

Praticing to be a pirate, Hairazor? It's ARRRRRRR

Hairazor the Pirate?


----------



## graveyardmaster

NOPE!!

HHhhmmm lets see,lord h...... you about my friend huh!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope, sorry LordH had gas mask issues that he is currently taking care of....hhhhmmmm...this early? (5:39 am) how about Moondog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Right you are!

P5 again?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!!

but p5 now huh!!


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

Evil A lurking?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Too early

Hairazor


----------



## graveyardmaster

NOPE!!

roxy coming in again huh!


----------



## Lord Homicide

WAPAHH! You got pitted!

GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep its me lord h...

lord h.... again huh!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope....just me...
How about the fair Hair???


----------



## Lord Homicide

Nair fair hair here dear

HF's beloved Pumpkin5 again.....


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Awwwwwwwwwww..... (thanks meanie.....)

Now Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, my turn!

Haven't seen Lady Sherry lately?


----------



## highbury

Neither have I.

Goblin?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Where?

Spook's in here a lot, maybe he'll scuttle in


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope

HHhhmmm lord h........


----------



## Lord Homicide

one more time.... i'm out

GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep ok lord h..........

HHhhmm pumpkin5,good night folks!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Night GYM!! Sweet dreams and don't let the bed bugs bite!

How about Scareme??? (welcome back woman!)


----------



## Hairazor

Just me.

Roxy around?


----------



## Spooky1

She's heading for bed, so I'll take her place

Pumpkin?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Calling the 1 who is Spooky ......


----------



## Goblin

Not tonight

The Pumpkin5?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

lets say moon dog,you there boy!


----------



## Goblin

Let's not and say we did

Scareme?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I will fill in for Scareme for a bit....
How about Moon Dog now?


----------



## Moon Dog

I'm here!

P5?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope! 

HHhhmmm lets say my friend hairazor,you about huh!


----------



## scareme

Can I be your friend?

Back to graveyardmaster.


----------



## graveyardmaster

hey! yep you sure can scareme,welcome back,hope you are feeling better!

scareme again huh!


----------



## scareme

We're on a roll, too bad it's downhill. lol

graveyardmaster!


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep scareme correct!

like to do the honour and come in again scareme!


----------



## scareme

I'm back!

And now take it away, graveyardmaster.


----------



## graveyardmaster

im here scareme!

popping in again scareme huh!


----------



## Copchick

Okay, let's break up the monopoly

Is Aquarium Reef still awake?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

ok scareme want to pop in again huh


----------



## highbury

Nah...

P5?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Sorry Ohio... as GYM would say "she's snoring right now"

GYM


----------



## Hairazor

GYM looked away for a moment and I jumped in

Copchick?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I sneak in to say good morning!

Highbury?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Highbury? Cross between Hightower and Tackleberry? I'm glad you could pop your head out and say hello spook.

P5: Red rover, red rover....


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yep! I am here "O Lord of the Gasmaskers".....Hey...Question??? Where do you and GYM get off thinking that I am this big snore-hound...I thought I had killed all the people that would know that about me.... except my current husband......

Let's see how about the ever popular Spooky1?


----------



## graveyardmaster

NOPE! you do snore pumpkin5,do you sound like DARTH VADER huh!! kidding! just teasing!

ok well i better say pumpkin5,she probably has the boxing gloves on now! LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Hhhmmmm I shouldn't even dignify that "mean GYM post" by answering this call...but I am weak.....so weak when it comes to posting....... (GYM you use to be nice, but now you are as mean as LordH)

How about LordH now??? (mean as he is....)


----------



## Lord Homicide

Who mean, you are rite! (double whammy homophone)

P5 is week? (WAPAHH! one more!)


----------



## Hairazor

Know it is knot P5, it is me

Scareme?


----------



## Lord Homicide

How about I meat you half way

P5


----------



## scareme

nope

Lordy?


----------



## Lord Homicide

"Lordy, lordy... Look who's forty." Line written on an over the hill mug I saw once.

scareme again


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

how about my friend pumpkin5,if she is still talking to me huh!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Evidentally she's _still_ not talking to you - ha!

GYM again


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep its me lord h......

im sure she is,hey pumpkin5,you talking to me huh!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yes, I guess, for some reason I forgive "Scottish Devils" fairly quickly....

How about Copchick now? You got your ears on Copchick?


----------



## Copchick

Hey! Here I am P5!

I think Lord H is still cruisin' through the posts...


----------



## Lord Homicide

"This is crazy Cooter... turkey comin' right down my alley."

Back at COPSTICKS


----------



## Copchick

Callin' out Hairazor now!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I want ScareMe next - it's been too long away : )


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Spooky1?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm home now

Copchick?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Back to Hairazor


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, just a tardy Spooky1 

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1 again?


----------



## Copchick

No, it's me

I'll holler for Spooky1


----------



## Hairazor

Hairazor answers

Evil A?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Copchick?


----------



## Copchick

Here!

Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC again?


----------



## Hairazor

Me

Now Copchick?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

moon dog


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope

scareme now though,you there scareme huh!


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

lets say pumpkin5,she must be getting out of her coffin soon! lol!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep its me moon dog1

HHhhmmm well i think pumpkin5 has risen from the grave! so good morning pumpkin5!!


----------



## aquariumreef

Guahahahaha

Hows about that GYM person?


----------



## Copchick

I'm surprised he hasn't jumped in.

Frightmaster General around?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Probably so...but he was too frightened to respond..... (get it??? Frightmaster??? I crack myself up...)

How about the always popular, LordH?


----------



## highbury

Or the not-as-popular Highbury!

There's a good chance that Roxy might be next?


----------



## Lord Homicide

You're about as accurate as the weatherman...

Highbury's on deck


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe but I am here now


Highbury now?


----------



## Spooky1

and he's still on deck. 

Hairazor?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Slipped out and I slithered in...

HAIRAZOR now?


----------



## Hairazor

Yes now

Spook1 still there?


----------



## highbury

Now HE'S on deck and I'm up.

Which means Spooky1 will be up next!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Now you're out and he's still on deck...

HIGHBURY again


----------



## ladysherry

nope its lady sherry stepping out of the shadows to join the party

Lordhomicide?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Pay no attention to the man behind the curtain. Oh wait, that's me.

Ms. Lady Sherry


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope! sorry lord.. h..!

come on then lord.. h..


----------



## ladysherry

Nope GYM.
Its me!!!!

Gym?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep its me ladysherry,how are you!

ladysherry again!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe ladysherry has left the building


Graveyardmaster, since he has time on his hands


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep its me roxy,how are you this fine evening,well afternoon were you are!

roxy again!


----------



## ladysherry

I stepped in for Roxy.


Roxy is on deck?


----------



## Hairazor

I jumped line

GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

correct hairazor!

jumping in again hairazor


----------



## Lord Homicide

Backhanded! *WAPAAAH* WRONG!

GYM git back up and git in here.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Lord H?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

ok lord .... h... im here ,git in here huh!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Lord H?


----------



## scareme

Lord scareme? I like the sound of that.

How about Copchick?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now Hairazor !


----------



## Hairazor

Caught me

Scareme?


----------



## Copchick

It's the female law enforcement officer extrordinaire, but you can just call me Copchick!

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Noooooooo......sorry.......Evil A was otherwise occupied.....I will sub for him. 

How about Scareme????


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Hey Moon Dog!!! Yep, I am here!

Hhhhmmmm...next? How about Spooky1?


----------



## Spooky1

How about me 

Copchick?


----------



## Copchick

Here!

Roxy should be around here


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Now P5


----------



## scareme

Now me

Copchick?


----------



## Copchick

Hi Scareme! Glad to see you back!

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Yep!

Evil A still about?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes !

Now Copchick ?


----------



## Copchick

You must be psychotic, I mean psychic!

Spooky1 still around?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

how about pumpkin5


----------



## Goblin

The first four pumpkins stopped by for a visit

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

I'm still awake.

Back at you Gobby.


----------



## Goblin

Still hanging around

Scareme again


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

GYM perhaps?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope! He's best man in a wedding today, so he won't be around for a while!

How about Copchick?


----------



## highbury

She's on the beat.

Spooky1?


----------



## N. Fantom

Sorry

How bout P5


----------



## Hairazor

How about Hairazor

Now P5?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Whachu talkin' 'bout Willis?

P5 must be almost here.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yep! Just "out of the china shop" and boy...did I make a mess...snort, snort.....

How about Scareme? You around darling?


----------



## Spooky1

She may be sleeping, so I'll step in

Maybe it's time for Roxy?


----------



## Lord Homicide

I need to step in and say something... oh wait... no need to 

"Roxy is right behind me, aren't you? Ehh... hello?"


----------



## Hairazor

I think she is busy doing Friday things

Copchick?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope! 

how about hairazor huh!


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

but maybe Hairazor now?


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

GYM again?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep its me

hairazor again,how your friday going huh!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Lord H?


----------



## Copchick

No siree, it's me

Pumpkin 5 around?


----------



## Hairazor

Will I do?

GYM?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Negative - GYM is MIA

Back to HR


----------



## Spooky1

Not this time

How about a lady in uniform next?


----------



## scareme

So you like it when I wear uniforms?

Crazy Cathy? (Make that Creepy)


----------



## Hairazor

I can be creepy but I am not Cathy.

How bout The one and only Evil A?


----------



## Lord Homicide

... The one and only Lord Homicide...

HR


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope!

Zurgh?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

N. Fantom?


----------



## N. Fantom

Yep, moon dog?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

moon dog


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Yes honey!

Gobby


----------



## Goblin

Last time tonight

Goodnight Scareme


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope

HHhhmmm pumpkin5 must be ready to show herself huh!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope!

Spooky1?


----------



## graveyardmaster

NOPE

pumpkin5 popping in to say hello! good afternoon pumpkin5,well morning where you are!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yes!!! Thank God for iPhones, my Internet is still down...Grrrrrrrrrrrrr
How about you back at me GYM? Ring around the forum?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep it sure is

ring around a rosie with pumpkin 5 lol!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Ha Ha....We bring "sick & twisted" to a whole new realm, GYM! How about the fair Hairazor now?


----------



## Hairazor

Fair here

Roxy on?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope sorry!!

how about my best friend pumpkin5 huh!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Oops...

GYM


----------



## Evil Andrew

Back to LH


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope

HHhhmmm copchick about huh!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Calling P5


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

HHHhhmm hairazor about huh!


----------



## Hairazor

Yes

Copchick?


----------



## scareme

No

Hairazor


----------



## Copchick

Nope, Hairazor had to get her sardines and tuna.

Is she back yet?


----------



## Hairazor

Tuna and sardines, check

Copchick again?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, my turn

Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Spooky 1


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

EA?


----------



## Hairazor

No

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

AR?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Hairazor?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope

HHhhmmm lets say moon dog!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Nope 

Moon dog


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

lord h...


----------



## Lord Homicide

Damn

Gym


----------



## graveyardmaster

HA HA yep its me...

ok come in again lord h.........


----------



## Hairazor

He had to step out a moment

GYM back from the big doings?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Copchick


----------



## Copchick

Hey, here I am!

Coming around for Pumpkin5 now


----------



## graveyardmaster

sorry its gym!

copchick coming in huh!


----------



## Spooky1

Not this time

Roxy?


----------



## graveyardmaster

no sorry spooky1

HHhhhmmm roxy now huh,good evening roxy,how as your day huh?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope


Now Copchick ?


----------



## Copchick

You called?

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## Spooky1

We have a Winner!

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1 again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's eating dinner


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

You called?

Moon Dog still about?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Probably...somewhere....but I am ducking in for the steal!

Hhmmmm how about Evil A?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes you are wise and far-seeing

Now the 1 who Spooks


----------



## Spooky1

correct again!

Pumpkin5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Oh My Gosh!!! Three in a row!!!

Uhmmmm....LordH???


----------



## Hairazor

Uhmmmm, just me

Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's looking intently at his keyboard



Pumpkin5


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Just me

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Right here

Back to Gobby


----------



## Goblin

Ask and you shall recieve

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Sorry, I wasn't paying attention.

Are you still here, Gobby?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yep, you are correct Mr. Smiley-smile!

The next person is the hottest forum member that I have ever seen!
(generic guess I know....but who wouldn't want to fill those shoes?)


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep im here huh!

pumpkin5!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Dude... She's uncorking the vino. After all it's 8:45am NC time. 

P5 will stumble in next


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:You are hilarious LordH...honestly...you just slay me....

Hiccup.....:googly:

How about Hairazor?


----------



## highbury

How about Highbury?

But yeah, how about Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Yeh, how bout me?

Highbury again?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Probably our razing the hair of the dog.

P5 again..


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

how about hairazor huh!


----------



## Hairazor

Sure enough

Lord H?


----------



## Lord Homicide

You got me...

Hairazor, back'atcha


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

come on then lord.. h...


----------



## scareme

sorry

but I'll guess that hansome hunk graveyardmaster


----------



## graveyardmaster

now! now! scareme LOL!!

ok scareme waltz back in huh!


----------



## RoxyBlue

A lady is never to be rushed


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Sure

Now Lord H?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Copchick

Nope, just me.

Evil Andrew still around?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes - your prescience is renowned !

Now Hairazor ?


----------



## Spooky1

Your prescience needs a little work 

scareme?


----------



## Hairazor

Now Hairazor

N.Fantom?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope

how about pumpkin5


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

hairazor now though!


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope

HHhhhmm lets say scareme!


----------



## scareme

Lets say yes!

gravey?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep its me lol!

again scareme!


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Now GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep

HHhhmmm copchick


----------



## Lord Homicide

Nope 

gym


----------



## Hairazor

Good morning

Copchick?


----------



## highbury

Sorry.

Master of thine GraveYard?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nope, just me Zombieman! 
How about Hairazor now?


----------



## Lord Homicide

who?

GYM


----------



## Hairazor

Haha LordH!!

Roxy?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope sorry hairazor!

lord.. h... you there buddy!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Yep! I'm here...









GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

ha ha you crac me up lord.. h...

lets say lord.. h...


----------



## Spooky1

Nope it's me (busy booby trapping the door Lord H is trying to kick in).

Pumpkin?


----------



## Lord Homicide

She's trying to figure out how to use these... 









P5, are you done practicing with stilts yet?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Probably hasn't even started, knowing her tendency to procrastinate


Graveyardmaster


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep its me roxy!,hows your day going!

roxy again huh!


----------



## Copchick

I've got the spotlight now.

Evil Andrew on yet?


----------



## Spooky1

Apparently not yet

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Here as requested

P5 around?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think she's in chat


Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup!

Roxy?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Night at the Rox-what?

GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

here!

lord... h..


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Nope.

P5


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

HHHhhmmm lets say lord.. h.. (or is he listening to wham.....lol!! kidding buddy!)


----------



## Lord Homicide

What if I am?? Heh. 

Maybe **** Dog


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe me

LordH still about?


----------



## PirateLady

Just me

Roxy?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

HHHhhmmm how about pumpkin5,or maybe she is toothless! lol!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Toothless? WHOA NELLY!

P5


----------



## Wethier

Me


----------



## Lord Homicide

oh...

How about Pumpkin 5............


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Hairazor, please


----------



## Lord Homicide

You said the magic word and I appeared...

Hairazor?


----------



## Pumpkin5

graveyardmaster said:


> nope!
> 
> HHHhhmmm how about pumpkin5,or maybe she is toothless! lol!


:jol:Okay....blabbermouth that is it! I am officially not telling you anything else! Nope, not toothless, a 6 month dental check up and the report was glowing! My pearly whites are even whiter than ever now....(mean ass GYM)

How about Spooky1? (my one friend on the forum that doesn't dog me...)


----------



## Lord Homicide

Veneers? 

P5 again


----------



## Hairazor

You do love to pick on P5 don't you?

GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep here!

hairazor again huh!


----------



## Hairazor

OK

GYM once more?


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> Veneers?
> 
> P5 again


:jol:I like you less and less...with eaching passing post......

My other friend that doesn't dog me...Hairazor?


----------



## Lord Homicide

I guess I dog you... Aw come on, just good ol' fashioned fun. My mother always told "if they pick on you, they like you..." Maybe she said that to make me feel better.. who knows.

Hair now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Lord Homicide


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope

lord.. h.. now though!


----------



## Lord Homicide

nope..

lord h?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

HHhhmmm is roxy about huh!


----------



## Gorylovescene

It's ME! No one saw that coming ;-)

hmm... Scareme?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

HHhhmm gorylovescene!


----------



## Copchick

No

Lord Homicde? Are you around still?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!!

HHhhmm my friend pumpkin5 around huh!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Ooops...









Copchick??


----------



## Copchick

Oh my god! You know she's gonna get you back right? That's brutal!

Lord H again?


----------



## Lord Homicide

I know! I can't wait to see it!!

COPCHICK


----------



## highbury

HIGHBURY

And there's no way I'm saying Lord Homicide after that photo! So I'll politely say Pumpkin5 now?


----------



## Copchick

Nope, but she's gonna raise hell when she gets on here and sees that!

Highbury, back at ya


----------



## Lord Homicide

Oh God, I'm not that bad.

Copchick's bound to be up next


----------



## Copchick

Here again.

RoxyBlue here yet?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## Spooky1

Winner!

A recent Post Ho?


----------



## Moon Dog

Could be

Roxy?


----------



## Wethier

Not me


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

GYM?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now P5


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yes, thanks Evil A, ever the gentleman with a lyrical sensibility

How about the ever fair Hairazor?


----------



## Spooky1

No fair 

Highbury?


----------



## Hairazor

Hair finally

P5 by a kind requester


----------



## Lord Homicide

Sorry. It's me again

Will the charming pumpkin5 please forward


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

hairazor about huh!


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Scareme?


----------



## graveyardmaster

NOPE

HHhhmm gorylovescene you there huh!


----------



## Goblin

Who?

Copchick?


----------



## Copchick

Hi Goblin! 

Let's see, gym still lurking around?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep i am !

copchick again huh!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

HHhhmmm lets say pumpkin5!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep its me!

again moon dog!


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup!

GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

ha ha yep!

ok once more moon dog!


----------



## Moon Dog

Winner!

GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

correct moon dog

HHhhmmm lets say pumpkin5 this time huh!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup

pirate lady


----------



## Lord Homicide

Nope

GYM


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: That's a "swing and a miss" LordH (mean, mean man that you are...I finally saw the picture...you are in such trouble......)

How about the kind and talented Highbury?


----------



## Hairazor

He's busy being kind and talented

Roxy?


----------



## Gorylovescene

Nope, me(That's who, Goblin ) 

So...Goblin?


----------



## DarkLore

No. Roxy?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope....

lord... h..


----------



## Spooky1

Hell No 

Hairazor?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

HHhhmmm gorylovescene,come in and say hi!


----------



## Gorylovescene

Oh hey!

Graveyardmaster again, hmm?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep it sure is!!

HHhhmmm ok twist my arm gorylovescene!!


----------



## Hairazor

She's busy being gory so I'll pop in

Scareme around?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope sorry!!

HHhhmmmm is my friend hairazor about huh!


----------



## Gorylovescene

Just me

Hairazor?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hair clippers?

Back at Gory


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Lord H?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Yep

Moon Dog again?


----------



## Moon Dog

Yuppers

Lord H yet again?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Sure why not

Moonshine Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

*hic!*

Back to you Lord H


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

HHhhmmm lord.. h.. now though!


----------



## Moon Dog

When will you ever learn?

Spooky1?


----------



## Hairazor

Not yet

Maybe EvilA?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

EA now


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ooooohhhhh, you're good !

Next the 1 who Spooks


----------



## Lord Homicide

Will not be here

Copchick


----------



## Hairazor

Me

Scareme?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Do you want me to scare you?

Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

You do scare me

GYM?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Goblin?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

but gobin will be here soon huh,good morning goblin!!


----------



## Goblin

Good morning

Graveyardmaster


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep im here!

goblin


----------



## Goblin

Still here

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

here you called moon dog!

HHhhmmm lets say moon dog!


----------



## Wethier

Won't be me


----------



## graveyardmaster

NOPE!

HHhhmmm lets say wethier!


----------



## Hairazor

Let's say Hairazor

Copchick checking in?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I am sure she will be around but I am slipping in for a quick "hey y'all"

How about the lovely Roxy Blue next?


----------



## graveyardmaster

how about the sweet GYM!

HHHhhmmm how about the lovely pumpkin5 LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Oh thanks GYM! You are sweet!! Do you want to be next for a ring around?
GYM?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Guess not


Pumpkin5 and her steampunk crows


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yes! Yes! (don't give up on me Roxy)

How about our newest member the German Ollie? (yes, going out on a limb here)


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

HHhhmmm ring around with pumpkin5,yippeeee its friday!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yes! Who can resist your charm?
Not me......
How about Spooky1 now?


----------



## Spooky1

Good guess!

I still see a green light by Pumpkins name.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yes, Mr. Spooky you are right...I am at home sick today..... fuzzy head from cold medicines....yuck....

How about one of our new members, Wethier??


----------



## Lord Homicide

Are you afraid of me now?

Come back P5


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: No LordH...not scared..just trying to make room for the newbies...they need love too....

How about FrightMaster? (not saying you are a newbie FM but you green light is on)


----------



## Lord Homicide

Oh I assumed with the picture above you were terrified of me.

FM next


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

gorylovescene you there huh!


----------



## Hairazor

I am, how you doing?

GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep its me,im fine thanks for asking!

hairazor again!


----------



## Lord Homicide

nope

The unbelievably charming Pumpkin5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:It is funny when the sarcasm drips off your tongue like that!!! But I will respond cause you know I am working on my 3,000 post ho status!

How about GYM now?


----------



## Lord Homicide

God you make me sound sinister! Muwahaha! No. I'm not GYM

HR


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

P5


----------



## Spooky1

Not this time

Roxy?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope

spooky1


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

P5?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope

HHhhmmm gorylovescene


----------



## Goblin

Who?

Scareme?


----------



## graveyardmaster

NOPE!

HHhhmm lets say gory!


----------



## Goblin

Wrong again

Scareme?


----------



## graveyardmaster

you too goblin!wrong! lol!


HHhhmmm lets say scareme!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nope! (wow GYM, you aren't hitting on much this morning/your afternoon are you?)

Let's say Spooky1!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Copchick?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nope! Moondog!


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!(not very good at this game pumpkin5 huh)

HHhhmmm lets say pumpkin5,you there the lovely pumpkin5 huh!


----------



## Hairazor

Where is Hairazor? Here!

Evil A?


----------



## Spooky1

How about not too evil Spooky 

GYM?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Sorry Spooky, he is fast asleep...and snoring....I have it from a very reliable source...ha ha....

Let's see, how about Hairazor???


----------



## Hairazor

Still up but not for long

P5 one more time?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:You are wise and lovely Hair!
Now how about Evil A to round out our Saturday evening?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Pumpkin5?


----------



## aquariumreef

Pff

How about that Goblin guy?


----------



## graveyardmaster

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Sorry Spooky, he is fast asleep...and snoring....I have it from a very reliable source...ha ha....
> 
> Let's see, how about Hairazor???


nope! (ohh pumpkin5,i don"t snore,well i don"t think i do,HHhhmmm someone been spilling the beans on me huh!! grrrrrr...)

HHhhmm lets say my good friend hairazor.....


----------



## Goblin

Just your friendly neighborhood Goblin

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep its me....

goblin coming in again huh..


----------



## scareme

He should be here any minute

Gobby?


----------



## aquariumreef

Nobby

Me thinks that there is scareme afoot in this here dark and mysterious trailer.


----------



## graveyardmaster

ha ha spooked you scareme!

scareme coming in to say hi....


ha ha AR beat me to it grrrrrr....


----------



## scareme

Hi!

back to graveyardmaster!


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

HHhhmmmm lets say pumpkin5,you risen from the grave yet huh.....


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yep just made stuffed french toast for the masses here and popping in to the forum to say "Hi"!

How about Spooky1? You haunting around this morning sir?


----------



## Hairazor

It's me wishing someone would make me stuffed french toast

Copchick, how bout you, french toast too?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Still no french toast so still here

Moon dog again?


----------



## Moon Dog

Si!

HR once again?


----------



## Hairazor

OK

Moon dog for a triple?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now P5


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yes Evil, you are both wise and amazingly intuitive....

(p.s. Hairazor....I have plenty of Stuffed French toast left...come on over!)

And next will be.....(drumroll please...)....Roxy Blue


----------



## RoxyBlue

(cymbal crash) Yes


Copchick


----------



## Copchick

Here!

Evil Andrew still around?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Perhaps not


Hairazor


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope sorry roxy!

HHhhmmm lets say pumpkin5,you there huh!


----------



## Spooky1

nope

Pumpkin5?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope

HHhhmmmm lets say roxy,you there huh!


----------



## N. Fantom

Sorry, nope

How about Hairazor


----------



## Copchick

Nope

Hairazor?

(Lol, NF you just posted before me, you're quick!)


----------



## N. Fantom

Sorry

How about Hairazor again


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Sorry Fantom!

How about Evil A?


----------



## N. Fantom

Oops, sorry, how about P5 for the rebounds


----------



## Hairazor

Finally I appear

Maybe EvilA now?


----------



## N. Fantom

Sorry,

P5?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## Spooky1

We have a winner!

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Yay!

Copchick there?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Ha ha! We are just a "hot mess"! 
How about Fantom now???


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now Copchick


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yep.....

Now Moondog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup

P5 again?


----------



## Copchick

Here I am, a little late and waaayyyy past my bedtime.

Pumpkin5?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis me

Scareme?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

how about my best forum buddy pumpkin5


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Awwwwwwww.....you get extra points for being sweet first thing in the a.m. on Monday! Wow!

How about Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Pumpkin5 still hanging around?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

AR??


----------



## Hairazor

Not

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes


Copchick


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

HHhhmmm lets say my friend hairazor.....


----------



## Hairazor

Friend here

Maybe N. Fantom?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope sorry hairazor!

HHhhmmm lord... h.. coming in to his favorite game huh!!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Nope.

P5?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't see her around


graveyardmaster


----------



## graveyardmaster

correct roxy

spooky1


----------



## scareme

spooky scrareme

gravey?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Nope

Scareme again?


----------



## graveyardmaster

you called scareme!

scareme...hows are you today....


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

How about Evil Andrew?


----------



## Hairazor

How bout me

And then EvilA?


----------



## Moon Dog

Never fear, Moon Dog is here!

HR?


----------



## highbury

Hb...

P5??


----------



## Copchick

I think she's building her props!

I see Lord H has a green light on, are you there oh gas mask king?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:He is absent right now...but since he has been so nice lately I will sub in for him!

How about everyone's favorite? Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Thanks

P5 again?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope

hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

You bet

Moon dog?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Correct this time. 

Moon Dog?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Nope

Copchick?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

goblin


----------



## Goblin

Of course..........

Graveyardmaster


----------



## graveyardmaster

you bet goblin

goblin...


----------



## Goblin

Last time tonight

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope, sorry, it is morning now..you guys stay up too late!

How about Moon Dog for a Tuesday morning win?


----------



## Hairazor

How bout me?

And back to P5


----------



## RoxyBlue

Think I'll step in for a minute here


Hairazor


----------



## Spooky1

Not this time

Hairazor now?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

pumpkin5.... you there my friend....


----------



## Hairazor

Late as usual

GYM again?


----------



## graveyardmaster

correct!

hairazor there huh!


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

I sense a presence from the UK


----------



## graveyardmaster

ha ha nice one spooky1

roxy about huh...


----------



## Lord Homicide

Roxy about what?

GYM will flop in here


----------



## graveyardmaster

yaaa its me!!

HHhhmmm lets say lord...h....


----------



## Lord Homicide

Now you're starting to catch on kid!

GYM again


----------



## graveyardmaster

sure is lord...h..

lord...h... again


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nope! It is the Gourd head breaking up that testosterone rift! 

How about the enchanting LordH now?


----------



## Copchick

Nope

P5, back at you.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Testosterone rift re-engaged!

GYM?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Lord H again


----------



## Lord Homicide

How'd you know?

Rox?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, but I'll tell her you said hi.

Is Lord H. still lurking about?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

HHhhmmmm lord... h...


----------



## Hairazor

Humm, no

GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep its me!

hairazor again...


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

GYM?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nerp

LH ?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Hey Moondog! How's your morning?
Want to go again Moonie?


----------



## Moon Dog

Doing fine!

P5 one more time.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yes! I feel a HOWL coming on! 
Lunar Canine for the last time?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Y'all are crazy

Ehh... P5


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Oh? Like you're not!
LordH......


----------



## Lord Homicide

Now you are catching on and no mam, I'm not!

P-diddy5


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope! sorry lord...h...

HHHhhmmm lets see pumpkin5...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Hey LordH? Me thinks you doth protest too much!

How about GYM, saw your light on sneaky!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Huh?

P5


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

lets say hairazor,you there my friend...


----------



## Hairazor

You are good, I am here

Copchick?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

HHhhmmm lets say pumpkin5..


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yep, you guessed right GYM!

How about my good friend Scareme?


----------



## Lord Homicide

How about another friend

Back at P5.


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

my good friend hairazor about huh!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Let's get this train back on track...

GYM


----------



## RoxyBlue

Train derailed


Pumpkin5


----------



## Lord Homicide

...and the train keepth on derailin'!

Green light special on P5


----------



## Hairazor

Penny on the rail

Lord H again?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Yes mam, finally someone who knows what's going on... That's what I like about you Hairazor... you're attention to detail

HR


----------



## graveyardmaster

NOPE!

hairazor...


----------



## Lord Homicide

more like a scottish egg!

GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

ha ha lord... h... 

ok come on then lord...h..


----------



## Lord Homicide

Who me?

GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

correct...man we are on a roll...

lord...h...


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, it's Spooky-time

GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

correct spooky1

roxy about huh...


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Copchick maybe?


----------



## Copchick

Hey Moon Dog! You must have the hound instinct.

Fright Master General? I saw your green light on.


----------



## Hairazor

Just got home so checking in

Evil A next?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope, sorry I think he is busy writing lyrics...or singing lyrics..doing something lyrical!

Hhmmmm, how about the ever popular, always hypnotic, LordH?


----------



## Copchick

I think he's off in a trance somewhere!

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now P5 !


----------



## Spooky1

No pumpkins here 

Andrew you still up?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yes, you are wise! (and thanks for posting in the lyric game...)

Now Spooky1! (also thank you for posting in the lyric game...)


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

GYM?


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yep!

Now Scareme?


----------



## Hairazor

Me Me Me

happyfeets lurking?


----------



## highbury

Yeah, somewhere...

And now to the Master of the Graveyard?


----------



## graveyardmaster

ha ha correct highbury...

HHhhmmmm lets see roxy about huh


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yeppers


Spooky1


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope

hairazor


----------



## Lord Homicide

nope...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Yep!

GYM?


----------



## Lord Homicide

sorry it's just me.
Roxy


----------



## graveyardmaster

wrong lord... h..

HHhhmmm lets say pumpkin5


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

GYM?


----------



## Copchick

Nope

Now GYM?


----------



## Lord Homicide

He's headed down to the sandlot

Copsticks?


----------



## Copchick

Yes my lord?

Back atcha


----------



## Lord Homicide

You caught me!

Back at ya


----------



## graveyardmaster

sorry its me

copchick


----------



## Copchick

Yep

I see Hairazor has a green light


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Hairazor

Better late than never

N. Fantom?


----------



## Lord Homicide

It's me

Gym


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep

HHhhmmm lets say hairazor


----------



## Evil Andrew

Next Mr Goblin


----------



## graveyardmaster

NOPE!

goblin next..


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Nope, BHC.

LordH?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

BioHazardCustoms


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

P5?


----------



## Copchick

Good morning Moon Dog!

Goblin still here?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

HHhhmmmm hairazor about huh


----------



## Hairazor

Why yes I am.

Lord H?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

HHhhmmmmm lets say roxy,you about huh!


----------



## Spooky1

incorrect

GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep its me!

roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Evil Andrew


----------



## Lord Homicide

Sorry miss, just me trolling about

Spookster


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope

hairazor


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

GYM?


----------



## Copchick

Nope (Hi Moon Dog)

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Back to Copchick


----------



## Spooky1

Not this time

Hairazor?


----------



## autumnghost

Uh uh

Roxy?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

hairazor


----------



## Copchick

Nope

Evil A, are you still here?


----------



## highbury

I guess not...

How about you, Pumpkin5?


----------



## Hairazor

I am here

Evil A around?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wise and strong with the force, you are !

Next GYM


----------



## Kaoru

scareme?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Sorry..no....just a Gourd Head ducking in...

How about Karou...Want to hit me back?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Why hit? Don't we just peacefully protest nowadays?

P5


----------



## Kaoru

Nope....

Next is Lord Homicide?
Btw, ironic game considering you talk of peaceful protest.


----------



## Lord Homicide

You got me!
It's part of what us dignified humanitarians do 

Back at Kaoru


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: She told me NO! And that I could Hit you!

What about Kaoru again! (we've tagged you now girlie)


----------



## Kaoru

lol...Yup you got me pumpkin!Hmmm...
Gonna try to tag yah back Pumpkin5
Your so violent! Pumpkins should be ...more...friendly!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Ha ha! You are so right Kaoru...Lordh is way too violent! Ha ha..no he is a pussy cat....don't let him fool you...he is super nice.....
Let's say mean old LordH now...okay?

edit (Oh wait...Kaoru...you think I am voilent??? Nooooooo...just teasing...playing....pumpkins are like that....it is from rolling in the field with other pumpkins.....we get knocked around a lot.....)


----------



## Lord Homicide

There goes those crazy disclaimers again....

Johnny 5... I mean P5


----------



## Kaoru

Nope.....Sorry Lord H!
I am guessing, Pumpkin5 this time?!


----------



## Spooky1

Nope just 1 Spooky 

Kaoru? (Long time no see, good to see you again)


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

GYM?


----------



## Kaoru

Nope...umm...Spooky1?

And Spooky, thanks, finaly have a bit of free time now. Although I can't vouch for next week!


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

hairazor


----------



## Kaoru

nope.....Graveyardmaster?


----------



## graveyardmaster

sure is...

HHhhmmm kaoru...


----------



## Lord Homicide

Nope

Gym


----------



## graveyardmaster

correct...

HHmmmmm lets see the gourd...pumpkin5..


----------



## Lord Homicide

She's probably in the sack

Gym


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep its me!

the terminator himself..lord..h..


----------



## Lord Homicide

YO! Wasssuuuup buddy

Gym


----------



## graveyardmaster

ha ha here!

lord... h...


----------



## Kaoru

sorry nope.....I'm baaaaack!

Uh...Graveyardmaster?


----------



## graveyardmaster

here!

HHhhhmmm kaoru


----------



## Lord Homicide

Huh

Gym


----------



## Kaoru

nope...Umm....
Graveyard again??


----------



## Lord Homicide

Nope 

Kaoru


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

kaoru


----------



## Kaoru

Yup, 

Lord H?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

HHhhmmmm goblin.....


----------



## Kaoru

nope...hmm.....
Scareme


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## Kaoru

nope....spooky1?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

kaoru...


----------



## Hairazor

You guys sure went round and round

For a change, Copchick?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

How about Spooky1?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:How about a round gourd?
Evil A?


----------



## Lord Homicide

What did you just call me?

Copchick


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now Roxy


----------



## Copchick

Nope, just me, a little late as always

Back at you Evil A


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes !!

Now LH will appear !


----------



## graveyardmaster

NOPE!

hairazor....


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep here!

hairazor again huh


----------



## Hairazor

Ok

gym?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep its me,how are you hairazor huh...

hairazor.....


----------



## Spooky1

My turn!

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Copchick?


----------



## Copchick

Hey Hairazor!

Pumpkin5, still here?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

HHhhmmm lets see spooky1


----------



## Lord Homicide

Waaaaasssssssuuuup

Spooky1


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

pumpkin5.......


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hey brah!

Gym


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Evil Andrew


----------



## Hairazor

Me

Maybe Evil A now


----------



## MrGrimm

Sorry, but I think Hairazor will be back next!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Back to Hairazor now !


----------



## MrGrimm

No, but Evil Andrew is still online, so go!


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

an insomniac


----------



## Hairazor

Ha ha

Spooky1 still up?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yeah im here goblin...

HHhhmmmm lets see,well pumpkin5 is a no no zzzzz and snoring!! lol!! HHhhmm roxy! rise and shine!!!


----------



## Draik41895

nope, sorry

Now roxy?


----------



## highbury

Nope.

Spooky1?


----------



## Hairazor

me

Draik still around?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Highbury?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wrong-o


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Yes, Dear. 

Pumpkin?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nerp

Now 1 who Spooks


----------



## Hairazor

Umm, no

Maybe Scareme


----------



## Lord Homicide

Nope 

Hairazor


----------



## MrGrimm

Sorry pal, maybe Pumpkin5 next?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, its me again.

Mr. Grimm will post next.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now McG


----------



## MrGrimm

If McG is me, then yes... if not... 

Now for Roxy?


----------



## Hairazor

Now for me

Maybe Roxy next


----------



## MrGrimm

Noparino!

But maybe Hairazor will check back in?


----------



## Hairazor

Once more

MrG once more?


----------



## Spooky1

Not this time.

Gym?


----------



## Lord Homicide

No sir.

Back at the spookster


----------



## Gorylovescene

Just (not SO) lil ol' Me!

Where's my friend GraveYardMaster?


----------



## Goblin

Not here yet

BHC?


----------



## Copchick

Nope, he may still be at the prison

Pumpkin5 checking in yet?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

P5?


----------



## Hairazor

I'll have a go

Scareme?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope..

my friend hairazor about huh...


----------



## MrGrimm

Oh sorry,

How about Spooky1?


----------



## Gorylovescene

How about me?

Lord Homicide, appear! *poof*


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

HHhhmmm lets say pumpkin5...


----------



## Hairazor

*poof* how did I get here?

Lord H now?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!!

gory....


----------



## Lord Homicide

*shazaam* Who's summoning us out of order?

GYM


----------



## MrGrimm

Nah, how about Roxy out of the Blue?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep here buddy...

lord..h...


----------



## Lord Homicide

Back at ya


----------



## Gorylovescene

It says right here in "Wizardry for Dummies" that the magic word is *poof*. Huh. I guess I'll need a little practice.

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## Copchick

Nah...

Lord H, are you out there?


----------



## MrGrimm

No but CopChick will strike back...


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

HHhhmmm lets say gory..


----------



## Lord Homicide

Gory's my middle name...

COPCHICK


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

HHhhmmm lets say pumpkin5..


----------



## Lord Homicide

she even up yet?

GYM


----------



## Copchick

Nope, he sniped me earlier. This is payback. Lol!

Okay, now GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep its me copchick...

copchick again huh...


----------



## Copchick

Here!

Frightmaster G's light is on. Are you there our Netherlands friend?


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Yes; I am! 

Graveyardmaster again?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep here!!

HHhhmmm lets see hairazor about huh!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope!

Spooky1?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Wah ha ha ha ha ha....Nope!! Butting in here.
How about one of my forum favs, LordH?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Back to my North Carolina favorite : )


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm in Maryland, silly boy


Evil Andrew


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

How about Hairazor next?


----------



## MrGrimm

Nah... How about Pumpkin5?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Sorry Charlie. 

GYM up?


----------



## Hairazor

Now appearing

Next up Goblin?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope
Now mr G


----------



## Lord Homicide

Who? Kenny G?

Copchick


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

P5?


----------



## Lord Homicide

She's MIA....

No lights on... a craps shot - Hairazor


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> She's MIA....
> 
> No lights on... a craps shot - Hairazor


:jol:Hey LordH? Nuh-uh! I am right here...I was shamed away from the forum due to my lack of prop production, hee hee....

How about LordH? (he likes it when I guess him)


----------



## Hairazor

I'm stopping by

How bout P5 again


----------



## Lord Homicide

Spooky1


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Wrong, wrong, wrong, wrong...and did I mention you're wrong?

Ha ha! How about Hairazor now?


----------



## Spooky1

Once again I'm a post late 

Moon Dog?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Don't worry, at least people think about you haha

P5, since she sporadically hops on and offline.


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!!!

HHhhmmmm lets see roxy about huh!


----------



## Hairazor

I am

Lord H?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Yes mam

Copchick?


----------



## MrGrimm

Yarrr... no!

Pumpkin5!!


----------



## Gorylovescene

Me this time

Now Pumpkin5?


----------



## Copchick

Here I am, late again.

Lord H, your green light is on I see


----------



## Hairazor

Me

Then Lord H


----------



## Evil Andrew

Negative

Mr spooky1 ?


----------



## Spooky1

Three cheers for Evil Andrew!

Lord H.?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

P5?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Nope

HR


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!!

HHhhmmmm lets say gory...


----------



## Hairazor

Gory later, me now

Maybe now is later and Gory will appear


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!!

HHhhmmm is the gourd..pumpkin5 there huh!!


----------



## Gorylovescene

Gory was sleeping in- here I am now!

LH? (In laboratory abbreviations that stands for "Luteinizing Hormone", by the way)


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiidey ho!

COPSTICKS


----------



## MrGrimm

Nope, Spooky1?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

hairazor..


----------



## Hairazor

Yep!

GYM still about?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep sure am!

hairazor still there huh!


----------



## Copchick

Nope

Mr.Grimm I see you're hiding in the shadows


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## Spooky1

Winner!

Lord H.?


----------



## Copchick

Nope, he's off working on a dream

Hairazor?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nooooooo sorrrrryyyy!

How about my buddy Fantom?


----------



## N. Fantom

U* gotz it!

How bout my BFF (best forum friend) P5 again


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yep! Right here for you Fantom! 

How about Scareme now?


----------



## MrGrimm

Oops!

Will P5 be back again?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yes, plus I am laster than you Mr G

How about Fantom again?


----------



## Hairazor

How bout me now

Then N. Fantom?


----------



## MrGrimm

Mr G in Last place again!!! Wow, you know, that doesn't really sound good at all :/

Pumpkin5? You still online?


----------



## Kaoru

nope....
Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

Evil A in the house?


----------



## MrGrimm

Maybe, just not right now...

Spooky1 for a night cap?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

How bout one for the ditch for Spooky?


----------



## Spooky1

Here I am!

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes 

Now FG !


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Indeed... 


Spooky1 again?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

P5?


----------



## Hairazor

No

GYM?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Lord Homicide


----------



## Lord Homicide

Yes mam (at least you can spell!)

BiloxiBlues


----------



## MrGrimm

Nope,

spook1?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

HHhhmm lets say gory..


----------



## Gorylovescene

You rang?

Now... Spooky1?


----------



## MrGrimm

No sorry,

How about Lord Homicide


----------



## Copchick

Nope

Frightmaster G?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nope! 
LordH?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Back to Hairazor !


----------



## Hairazor

Oky doky

N. Fantom?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Time for a morning appearance from GYM?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet...

Now GYM?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nope and we are pathetic!!! But I really feel that the candle maker extraordinaire known as Copchick will be next!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Spooky1?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## MrGrimm

Sorry! How about Lord Homicide


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about someone else?


Hairazor


----------



## Lord Homicide

Day late and a dollar short...

No lights on... wild guess - MrGrimm


----------



## MrGrimm

Booyah! Bored @ work!

How about CopChick, just to shake things up


----------



## Hairazor

How bout me

and back at ya to keep you less bored


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I am not bored...just like to butt in!

How about everyone's fav, LordH?


----------



## ladysherry

nah!!!! out of the shadows its me.

P5?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now Copchick !


----------



## Copchick

I am here, EA!

Lord H?


----------



## Lord Homicide

howdy

Plea5


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Who is Plea5??? A new forum member????:googly:

How about Fantom?


----------



## Lord Homicide

How about he's probably still sleeping in... who knows if he rolled back into bed haha

P5 back'atcha


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yes, okay...but LordH...who is this Plea5 you keep calling????

Okay....I am not going to merry go round...now Fantom!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Yes mam you are, HOP ON!

P5


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: OMG you are such a PUSHER!!! 
Okay...okay...now how about the famous envelope pusher, LordH?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Perfect! You seal it, I'll push it!

PleaFlive


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

HHhhmmm lets say gory!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wrong, dearie


Spooky1


----------



## Gorylovescene

Not this time.

will GYM Make a reappearance?


----------



## Spooky1

Hey quit cutting in line! 

Evil Andrew?


----------



## MrGrimm

Nah, next up Gory back again?


----------



## Gorylovescene

Yep, still here.

Will the LadySherry return from the shadows?


----------



## Hairazor

She's probably busy so I will jump in

Back to Gory?


----------



## Gorylovescene

Since I'm here anyhow...

Now CopChick?


----------



## Copchick

Here I am! 

Back at ya GLS


----------



## Gorylovescene

Now that I'm done torturing my poor outpatient I am here. 

Hairazor, jumping back in?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Signs say GLS will reappear !


----------



## Hairazor

Me, late as usual

P5?


----------



## scarrycher

nope
I was going to say you hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

You would be right

Back to you


----------



## Gorylovescene

Back to me again.

And now back to you, Hairazor!


----------



## Hairazor

Ok

Gory again?


----------



## Spooky1

Not this time

Hairazor?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nope!
LordH?


----------



## Hairazor

Me again, thank you

Copchick?


----------



## Copchick

Yes ma'am

P5?


----------



## Lord Homicide

No mam

Copsicle?


----------



## Goblin

She melted in the hot weather

Scareme?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

HHhhmmm lord.. h..


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## Hairazor

Me

Copchick on the forum?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

HHhhmmm lets say copchick ..you around huh!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Negative

Next ScareMe


----------



## Spooky1

Not at this time 

Someone who should be working on a prop and not playing games  :googly:


----------



## Hairazor

Haha true

Gory around?


----------



## Gorylovescene

Here I am, lurking all night at the forums instead of doing work. 

Hairazor again?


----------



## Hairazor

Yep, I'm taking a break

Lord H lurking?


----------



## Copchick

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Spooky1 ?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

Evil A again?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Hairazor?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

HHhhmmm lets say goblin..


----------



## Goblin

Greetings

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## graveyardmaster

sure is goblin!

HHhhmmm lets say roxy..


----------



## MrGrimm

no, how about Pumpkin5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:You are smart!!!!

Now Mr. G again please?


----------



## graveyardmaster

NOPE!! WRONG! WRONG! WRONG! PUMPKIN5

HHhhmmmm lets say hairazor..you there my friend huh!!


----------



## Hairazor

Just got here

Copchick around?


----------



## MrGrimm

Dunno...

CopChick?


----------



## Copchick

Here!

Back at you Mr.G


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## Copchick

Hi Moon Dog!

Coming back around?


----------



## Moon Dog

Sure thing!

Again with CC


----------



## Copchick

My last go around, laundry is calling

Mr. Grimm, still here?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not this time

Now Mr G?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nope, Mr.G is busy....I will sub for him....While I am waiting for my props to dry.......

How about Hairazor?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!!!

HHhhmmm lets say roxy...


----------



## Gorylovescene

Not this time.

Shot in the dark... Hairazor?


----------



## Evil Andrew

No

Next is Copchick ....


----------



## Copchick

Present and accounted for!

Spooky1?


----------



## Spooky1

You got it!

Copchick you still there?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Back to Gory


----------



## Hairazor

On break from prop, again, so jumping in

P5?


----------



## MrGrimm

Not yet...

How about Roxy?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:One post late...and they forget you!

LordH???? Please!


----------



## MrGrimm

Nope, sorry

But Pumpkin5... one last time before bed?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Okay, Grimmie-Grim....there you go....and since you are leaving me...how about.......Evil Andrew?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes - you are wise and far-seeing !

Next the Razor of Hair


----------



## Gorylovescene

I see only what's right in front of me.

Pumpkin5 now, before I'm out of work?


----------



## Spooky1

I think she's gone

I see a green light still for Gory.


----------



## Gorylovescene

Alright then

How about Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Yep, on time for a change

Gory up again?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Nope. But I'm gonna guess GLS as well!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

HR?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

HHhhmmm lets say goblin!


----------



## Goblin

Here I am

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

P5 maybe?


----------



## MrGrimm

No,

How about early morning Roxy?


----------



## Hairazor

How bout me?

P5 around?


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's painting crows - or should be


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

I have one last "here" in me this morning

Roxy again?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sorry, my crows are still tacky...I must have put the gesso on too thick! (dang it)

How about Scareme?


----------



## MrGrimm

Sorry P5...

How about Spooky1 before getting his pizza?


----------



## Copchick

Nope

P5 still here?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yes Ms. Hula, I am here. Hee hee

How about Scareme?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

The Inimitable Copchick


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

Highbury?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

P5?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Now P5, please !


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

P5?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Negative. P5 is MIA

Send Lt Spooky instead.....


----------



## MrGrimm

Noparooney...

How about Evil A on the rebound


----------



## Evil Andrew

Correctamundo

Now Hairazor


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:OMG!!! Here I am! Sorry Guys...I was painting. (that is right...actual prop making....finally!!!)

How about the grim Mr. Grimm?


----------



## Hairazor

Late again

Mr.Grimm now?


----------



## MrGrimm

BINGO! 

OK P5 is here somewhere!


----------



## Hairazor

She's busy doing important things

Evil A?


----------



## Spooky1

Looks like he's gone for the moment

Hairazor you still up?


----------



## Hairazor

For a few moments more

Spooky again


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Nope.

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

GYM?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

GYM?


----------



## MrGrimm

Sorry, How about Lord Homicide?


----------



## Hairazor

How bout a Good Morning from me?

Spooky1?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Ha! Ha! (we suck, guys)

How about LordH? He is feeling better today after all......


----------



## Lord Homicide

Who sucks?

Peashooter5


----------



## RoxyBlue

No


Copchick


----------



## Copchick

Here!

Lord H?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

Lord H?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Back to HR


----------



## Spooky1

Nope it's me again!

scareme?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## Copchick

Nope, he must still be laid up!

Moon Dog should be here shortly


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes I am!

P5?


----------



## MrGrimm

Maybe in a bit...

Lord Homicide?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I am answering Moon Dog's howl a bit late, sorry to butt in to your place LordH.
How about Scareme now?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning all

Lord H up next?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Evil Andrew


----------



## Spooky1

Not it 

Pumpkin?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

Lord H?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Negative, he is in a meeting...

How about FMG??? (your green light is on...)


----------



## Evil Andrew

Signs say No










P5 ask again


----------



## Hairazor

She is busy painting world class crows

I see her light is on so maybe P5 now


----------



## Evil Andrew

Signs say No










Hairazor ask again


----------



## Hairazor

O K 

Back at you


----------



## Spooky1

Not this time

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Copchick

Nope

Maybe now, Evil A?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Say my name 3 times...

Next mr grim


----------



## Copchick

(Evil Andrew, Evil Andrew, Evil Andrew)

Hairazor around?


----------



## Hairazor

You bet

Now Lord H


----------



## MrGrimm

Nope!

CopChiquita?


----------



## Copchick

You called Mr.G?

Back atcha


----------



## MrGrimm

Hey hey!

Switch it up to Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Once more with gusto

Spooky1 for a win?


----------



## Goblin

You lose

What have I got to lose with Graveyardmaster?


----------



## Moon Dog

A lot!

Scareme?


----------



## Hairazor

Scare myself

P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Ha ha! Yes! Hairazor you are funny!

How about my good friend and bull in a china shop, LordH?:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

Lordy lordy he's in the back 40

P5 once again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Lord Homicide


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

HHhhhmmm lets say my good friend hairazor


----------



## MrGrimm

Sorry to disappoint! 

How about Lord H?


----------



## Hairazor

Better late than never, right?

Now welcome back to GYM


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Ding ding ding Winner!

Scarrycher?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## Moon Dog

Moon Dog said:


> Nope
> 
> Spooky1?





Spooky1 said:


> Nope
> 
> Roxy?


Hmmm... 

GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

YEP ITS ME!

HHhhmmmm lets say copchick...


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

GYM again?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep sure is hairazor...how are you?

hairazor again..


----------



## Hairazor

I'm back so OK

P5?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Correct

Ladysherry?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Sorry just a hair late...now how about Copchick?


----------



## graveyardmaster

sorry pumpkin5...wrong!

HHhhmm lets say copchick..you there huh!


----------



## MrGrimm

Sorry,

But how about GYM on the rebound?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep its me!!

mrgrimm....


----------



## MrGrimm

Yello! Yep still online, waiting for the bus...

GYM for the win!!!!


----------



## graveyardmaster

ha! ha! yep still here!

MRGRIMM!!!


----------



## MrGrimm

Yes! I feel like Bill Murray in Groundhog day!

GYM for eternity!!!


----------



## graveyardmaster

correct!

HHhhmmmm lets say..mrgrimm..tricky though! lol!!


----------



## MrGrimm

Yessir!

How about Lord H (just because I saw you get online)


----------



## Hairazor

Ummm, no

Copchick?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Now Copchick


----------



## Copchick

You called Evil A? 

Hairazor on board?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Round to Evil A?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Aahhhh. You are as wise as I am evil : )

Now the ferocious rodent and his twin ...... BadgerBadger ?


----------



## badgerbadger

*waves furiously* ...I'm going a little nuts with the posting, being new and all, but you guys are too much fun.

So, I'm winging it and I'm going to say...Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Yay! Right

Copchick?


----------



## Copchick

Yes, you get the nickel!

Back at you BB


----------



## badgerbadger

TAG!

Hmmmmm..... Evil Andrew needs to make an appearance?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Ha ha! No! Tis I! The Evil Pumpkin5!
Wahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaa

Now how about Copchick?


----------



## Copchick

Score!

Scareme checking in yet?


----------



## Hairazor

I didn't see her light so I'll hop on board

Let's make badgerbadger feel welcome by summoning


----------



## badgerbadger

.....you rang? (and thank you!)

I think we should add Pumpkin5 to the mix!


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, the mix is Spooky right now

Goblin?


----------



## graveyardmaster

NOPE!

but im certain goblin is next though!!


----------



## Goblin

Of course I am!

Graveyardmaster


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep its me my friend!!

goblin coming in again huh!


----------



## Goblin

You had to ask?

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## graveyardmaster

sure is!

HHhhmmmm lets say goblin!


----------



## Goblin

Last time tonight

Graveyardmaster


----------



## graveyardmaster

good night goblin!

HHhhmmmm lets say copchick....


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC now maybe?


----------



## Gorylovescene

Maybe next time?

Or maybe it will be BadgerBadger


----------



## graveyardmaster

or maybe it will be GYM!!!

HHhhmmmm lets say gory...........


----------



## Hairazor

Let's say ME

and send a shout out for Scareme


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Just me.

P5?


----------



## graveyardmaster

NOPE!

gory there huh!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Apparently not

Hauntiholik


----------



## Hairazor

I'm breaking between chores

Spooky1?


----------



## Spooky1

We have a winner!

Gory?


----------



## Copchick

Nope

GYM here yet?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

Ladysherry?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Negative

Next is D5


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry...

GYM?


----------



## Hairazor

No

Copchick?


----------



## Spooky1

nope

scareme?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nope....everyone is gone night, night...:undecidekin:

How about....the nightowl Evil A?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!...sorry!

HHhhmmm copchick...


----------



## Goblin

Hhhhmmmm no!

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## graveyardmaster

YAAAA!!! goblin...

HHhhmmmm lets say copchick..you there my friend huh!


----------



## Copchick

Here

Moon Dog checking in yet?


----------



## highbury

No, not yet.

Graveyardmaster, you're up!


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep sure am!!!!

HHhhmmm lets say agent starling....copchick offcourse!!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope, tis I!

Spooky1?


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry

Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, she's practicing her fiddle.

Pumpkin?


----------



## Copchick

Nope, she's looking for seashells at the beach!

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

I've been in and out but here for the moment

NFantom?


----------



## N. Fantom

You got It

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I am gonna chime in here for EvilA!

How about FMG?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Sorry I'm late : )

So now ladies and gentlemen it is star time, are you ready for star time? It is indeed a great pleasure to present to you at this particular time, national and internationally known as the hardest working man in show business... Mr. Dynamite, the amazing Mr. Please Please, Mr Shark Pants himself, the star of the show....

Spooky1 !


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Thank you, thank you...I'd like to accept this award on Spooky's behalf, unfortunately he couldn't be here, he was right in the middle of dinner....

How about Hairazor? Is she about tonight?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Nope, just me.

How about you again, p5, Does not look like the usual WWPN crowd is about!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yes, Sawtooth, you are more fun anyway....

How about...hhmmmmm...Sawtooth Jack?


----------



## N. Fantom

Sorry, 

how bout my Best Forum Friend, p5?


----------



## Spooky1

She elsewhere at the moment

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Just getting ready to sign out

Goblin?


----------



## N. Fantom

Sorry

Now will the great goblin make an appearance?


----------



## Goblin

Ta-Dahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

CC?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Sorry Moondog....just me....

But can you bark back at me now?


----------



## Copchick

Here!

GYM?


----------



## MrGrimm

How about MrG?

Spooky1?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nope!

How about Hairazor??


----------



## Hairazor

Correct!

Let's ask for Mr.Grimm


----------



## Lord Homicide

Let it be me!

P5


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

LH?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:You called O'King of the Gasmask? 
Yes, I came...now your turn LordH....holler back at me....


----------



## Lord Homicide

HOLLA FOR A DOLLA HONEY BOO BOO.. haha

P5


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Sure

Back to Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Why not?

HR once again?


----------



## MrGrimm

no...

How about GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup im here!

HHhhhhmmm my friend copchick about huh!


----------



## Spooky1

Not this time

GYM again?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup here spooky1!

HHhhhmm lets say MRGRIMM!!


----------



## MrGrimm

Bingo! Good job...

Now how about P5?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wrong


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Winner!

GYM?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now .......ScareMe !


----------



## Lord Homicide

Nope

Evil A


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

N. Fantom


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Graveyardmaster


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Nope 

Moon Dog


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Uh-uh......

How about Ms. Hairazor????


----------



## Lord Homicide

Cramping my style!

HR


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Looks like Lord H. is on a roll.


----------



## Hairazor

Good Morning

Lord H?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not yet

Perhaps Lord H now?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Howdy!

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Go for it again Lord H?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Nice

HR


----------



## Spooky1

You're repeating yourself. 

I still see the green light for Lord H.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Nice

HR


----------



## Hairazor

OK

Copchick?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Evil Andrew


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

how about my buddy...lord..h..you there huh!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Waaaaassuupp?!

Copchick


----------



## Copchick

Here!

Roxy checking in?


----------



## Monk

nope
Dixie?


----------



## Spooky1

I haven't see Dixie in the games in ages. 

Lord H.?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Next.....Copchick !


----------



## MrGrimm

How about a little bit o MrGrimm...

Now for GYM


----------



## Hairazor

Now for me

Copchick?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Mr. Grimm?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

HR?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay!


Lord Homicide


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

lord.. h... now though...


----------



## Lord Homicide

Yep

GYM


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nah-uh! What is up with the chainsaw on my page???

How about LordH again since he is so MEAN!!! (har, har)


----------



## Lord Homicide

Wasn't that funny? Saw it on deviantart

P5


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I would post next...but someone cut my legs off....ouch!

How about Copchickles?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchiclets ain't here

P5 again?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

HHhhmmm how about copchick!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

NOPE!

Chopchiclets


----------



## Copchick

Present!

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Back to you Copchick


----------



## Copchick

Yo!

Scareme?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Hairazor


----------



## Lord Homicide

nope

HAIRGRAZER


----------



## Spooky1

nope

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

LordH come on in


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hey!

Copchick?


----------



## highbury

I most certainly am not!

GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup here!

highbury..again!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Negatory 

Now Mr G


----------



## MrGrimm

Nice one!

How about a RoxyBlue?


----------



## Hairazor

How bout me?

Now Scareme?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Nope.

How about Lord H?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Maybe Hairazor one more time?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Goblin?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Nope

Goblin now


----------



## scareme

Not yet 

Lord Ho?


----------



## Goblin

No Ho

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry

HR?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jolon't be sorry Moonie....

My guess is a wonderful forum member...


----------



## Lord Homicide

scareme said:


> Lord Ho?


Lol Lord Ho. Thanks P5 for the intro 

P5 again?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yep, you are both wise and adorable....wait...what???

How about Spooky1? You in the house?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Yep, you are both wise and adorable....wait...what???


hey hey, we agree on something finally! 

P5


----------



## Spooky1

One post late again!

How about the "Great" Pumpkin5


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry, lil ol me

Roxy around?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I am


Evil Andrew


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

HHhhmmm lets see...copchick about huh..


----------



## Hairazor

Me

GYM again?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup its me hairazor...

hairazor my good friend again huh!


----------



## Hairazor

Okey dokey

GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

YAAA!!! its me!

we are on a roll..hairazor again!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Evil A?


----------



## Evil Andrew

You are wise and far-seeing !

Now Copchick ?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:You dumb and blind as a bat.....
bawhahahahaha...sorry....just kidding Evil Andrew...I was playing off your whole, "you are wise and far seeing" I think you are smart and funny....Don't be mad!

How about Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Sure

P5?


----------



## Copchick

Nope

Back to Evil A (AKA: The Wolf)


----------



## Evil Andrew

You've got a corpse in a car, minus a head, in a garage. Take me to it. 

Now spooky1


----------



## MrGrimm

Nah..

Evil A again


----------



## Spooky1

Not this time

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

OK


Back to Spooky1?


----------



## Goblin

Intercepted

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

You should know better... 

GYM?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nah! You should know better!
Copchickles?


----------



## Copchick

Here I am!

Frightmaster G?


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Present and accounted for! 

Pumpkin 5?


----------



## Hairazor

Good Morning

Roxy around?


----------



## Lord Homicide

She'll get here eventually... I'm sure. 









Back at HR?


----------



## Hairazor

OK

LordH still Lording?


----------



## Spooky1

Maybe, but not here

Hairazor?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Lord Homicide


----------



## Hairazor

Not yet

But maybe Lord H now


----------



## Lord Homicide

10 Lords a Leaping

My friend HR again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time


Lord H may return now


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

HHhhhmmm i say hairazor...you there huh!


----------



## Hairazor

I am, how you doing

You still on GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep sure am...getting stronger by the day hairazor...thanks for asking!!!

my good friend hairazor...


----------



## Hairazor

I'm back

How bout P5?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Nope.

LH?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nah!

CC?


----------



## Copchick

Here I am Moon Dog! Good guess.

Pumpkin5?


----------



## DarkLore

No. Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next Hairazor ?


----------



## Hairazor

Is

How bout Moon Dog?


----------



## Spooky1

Is not 

How about a nightcap Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

One last time

Back at you


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks

Return to sender


----------



## Goblin

Sender couldn't make it

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## graveyardmaster

here! goblin!

HHhhmmm lets say copchick!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Sorry GYM!! I don't see any of the usuals...so I butted in....how about Hairazor????


----------



## Hairazor

Winner winner

Back to P5?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

How about P5?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

Moon Dog still howling about?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Jan, it seems we couldn't hit a one legged pirate today....how about LordH for inspiration??? (well...as much as he brings.....) hee, hee!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Yes peon?

Back at Servant5!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:You toad!

Hairazor?????


----------



## Hairazor

Here!!

Copchick anywhere around?


----------



## graveyardmaster

no sorry hairazor..i am though...

HHhhmmm lets say pumpkin5...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let's not


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

How'd you know I was going to post 

A new 3X post Ho?


----------



## Hairazor

If you mean me, yep

Scarrycher?


----------



## Copchick

Nope

Spooky1 still haunting about?


----------



## Lord Homicide

He may be drunk on Mikes  (just rousting you man!)

Copchick again?


----------



## Copchick

You called?

Back atchya


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Hhmmmm...I think Lordh was so distraught at your misreprentation of Spooky...he just couldn't go on.......

How about BCH??????


----------



## Lord Homicide

No!

Copchick


----------



## RoxyBlue

Heh


Ms Copchick now?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Heh

Back at Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Heh heh you sly dog


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Bingo

Now the 1 the only P5


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Copchick is the chosen one


----------



## Copchick

Sweet

Lord H, your green light is illuminating brightly


----------



## DarkLore

Nope. Scareme?


----------



## Spooky1

Incorrect

Goblin?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Nope. 

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

You have chosen wisely

Lord Homicide?


----------



## graveyardmaster

NOPE!

goblin..


----------



## Goblin

Who else?

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Okay...I am going to start whining...nobody ever guesses me anymore!? 

Now LordH?


----------



## graveyardmaster

NOPE!

HHhhmmm lets say pumpkin5...she feels left out..jump in huh!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Ha Ha! Thanks GYM! 

Okay, GYM one more time, but I am off to bathe 3 very dirty dogs!


----------



## graveyardmaster

your welcome...pumpkin5...

HHhhhmm pumpkin5....the gourd off-course!!


----------



## Hairazor

She's still cleaning those dogs so I will sub

Moon Dog?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope sorry spooky1!

roxy now though!!


----------



## Spooky1

Nope she's off at a rehearsal 

Pumpkin?


----------



## Hairazor

Me

Now Copchick?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

P5?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Now GYM?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Nope

P5


----------



## MrGrimm

Nah... Roxy?


----------



## Hairazor

No

Lord H?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Aye, aye!

GRIMM


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Someone with nothing better to do:jol:


----------



## ladysherry

That would be me.

Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, but I did just talk to her on the phone. 

Hairazor?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No


Pumpkin5


----------



## MrGrimm

Nope...

Spook1?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope....

pumpkin5 jumping in huh!


----------



## MrGrimm

Maybe later?

GYM again?


----------



## graveyardmaster

HERE!

HHhhmmm lets say MRGRIMM....


----------



## MrGrimm

Yep right before my bus!

GYM again?!?


----------



## Hairazor

Well I've been paying bills all day so I need a break

P5?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Sounds like a lot of bills HR

P5


----------



## Spooky1

Noooooooooooooooo

Copchick?


----------



## Copchick

Yessssssssssss!

Hairazor?


----------



## MommaMoose

Noooo

Lord Homicide?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

Back to you MommaMoose?


----------



## MommaMoose

Sure why not?
How about CopchicK next?


----------



## MrGrimm

No...

But Hairazor will show up!


----------



## Hairazor

She will

And Roxy will show up


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

HR?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

CORRECT!

HHhhmmmMM lets say goblin!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Let's say Nilbog

goblin


----------



## DarkLore

Nope. let's go with Draik next.


----------



## MrGrimm

Nope, how about Roxy?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:How about you get busy Mr Grimm and stop playing with me  on the forum?

How about LordH?


----------



## MrGrimm

Nope! And nope P5 i am at work  No props for now...

How about P5 again?


----------



## Hairazor

How about me?

Now how about Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

A winnah!


Frightmaster-General


----------



## Hairazor

No

Moon Dog?


----------



## Spooky1

Not this time

Mr. Grimm?


----------



## DarkLore

Not this time. CreeeepyCathy?


----------



## Goblin

Nope.....not this time

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nawwww...

Now GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yaaa!!! correct!

HHhhhmm lets say copchick....you there huh!


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Hairazor?


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Alas, it's me.... 

Copchick?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I would hate to break the trend....no........

How about Mr. Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time


GrimmEverafter


----------



## MrGrimm

Hello!

GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

here!

HHhhmmm lets say MRGRIMM!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Wrong...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Nice, Lord H, always wondered what was under that "mask"

Back at you LordH?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Yes'm, you're right!

Copchick?


----------



## MrGrimm

Nah, how about GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup..here!

MRGRIMM again...


----------



## MrGrimm

Yessir!

GYM cause your still online


----------



## graveyardmaster

ha! ha!....yup!

MRGRIMM jumping in again!


----------



## MrGrimm

Sure buddy!

OK GYM on last time before I go back to work?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yaaaaa!..

ok lets say lord...h..


----------



## MrGrimm

Boo! It's me... sorry I might've lied...

How about GYM again...


----------



## graveyardmaster

boooo!..yup here!

MRGRIMM....


----------



## Moon Dog

Nawww...

Spooky1?


----------



## DarkLore

Heh heh heh...it's me again Margaret.

Grimm?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Grimm better be working on some props! LOL
How about Copchickles?


----------



## Hairazor

How bout me?

And then MrGrimm?


----------



## MrGrimm

Yes!

Hairazor coming back?


----------



## Hairazor

Okey dokey

Once more for MrGrimm?


----------



## MrGrimm

Sure! Just for you 

You coming back for more?


----------



## Hairazor

Once more cause I'm tough

Lets throw it out to Lord H


----------



## Lord Homicide

Yes mam, here!

Backatcha HR


----------



## MrGrimm

Combo Breaker! (Sorry old video game reference)

Ummm Lord H


----------



## Lord Homicide

Up up down down left right left right b a select start!

Grimmagain?


----------



## MrGrimm

Our princess is in another castle!

Lord H one. more. TIME!


----------



## Spooky1

No more times for Lord H.

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Hairazor


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

P5?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

Now GYM?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nuh-uh


Lord Homicide


----------



## Lord Homicide

eh?

spookster?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nope...and stop wearing my dog's head! You are creeping me out!

How about Frightmaster General?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Lord H.?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, just me, myself, and I


Lord Homicide


----------



## Spooky1

Nope just me (myself and I wandered off) 

Lord H.?


----------



## Hairazor

Me

LordH anywhere?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:He is but his new head keeps wanting to chase cars....sheesh!

How about Dogface now? Oops! LordH? (no biting!)


----------



## Lord Homicide

That's a promise I _cannot_ make

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Finally you showed up

Scarrycher


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1, how about you old bean?


----------



## Spooky1

The old bean is here 

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Is here

MommaMoose?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Hairazing Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not this time

GYM?


----------



## Hairazor

Should have gone with me

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

Pumpkin5 or Hairazor - that should increase my chances of being right


----------



## graveyardmaster

should off added gym...roxy..LOL!!

ROXY AGAIN..


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Present

See your light Lord H


----------



## Lord Homicide

Yes mam, just slithering around sprinkling some snake-like charm.

Human Resources?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope....

Time to get your spook on... Spooky1, where are you?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jolrobably making some fantastic prop so I will feel worse...ha ha.....
How about Zurgh??? Where has he been lately???


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You have chosen wisely Weedhopper

PUmpkin5?


----------



## graveyardmaster

NAH!....sorry goblin!

goblin...


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## graveyardmaster

HERE!

HHhhmmmm lets say goblin again!


----------



## Gorylovescene

Nope, it's a drive-by posting by me.

Lord Homicide?


----------



## graveyardmaster

NOPE!

gory...you there huh!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Alas.... 


Pumpkin5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yay! You never guess me FMG....I was developing a complex!
How about you back at me?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

P5?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

But I'll back at you anyway Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Correct!

To HR again


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Wrong! 

P5 again?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

OK I think!!

One more time Moon Dog then I gotta go


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

HHhhmmm lets say roxy!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Spooky1?


----------



## Spooky1

Yes!

Lord H.?


----------



## Hairazor

No

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

At this hour? Who else would it be?

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## graveyardmaster

you called goblin!

goblin coming in to say hello!


----------



## Goblin

Hello

Graveyardmaster for the win


----------



## graveyardmaster

yaaaa!..you bet goblin!

goblin for gold!


----------



## Gorylovescene

Gorylovescene for the gold!

Pumpkin5, you want to take silver?


----------



## Hairazor

I have no problem with silver

Roxy next?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Indeed


Evil Andrew


----------



## graveyardmaster

NOPE!

spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Not this time!

P5?


----------



## Copchick

Nope

Lord H?


----------



## Hairazor

Not

P5?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope! sorry!

HHhhmmmm lets say hairazor..you there huh!


----------



## Hairazor

Why yes I am thanks for asking.

You again GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

you called hairazor...

hairazor again...


----------



## Hairazor

OK

N.Fantom?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Ms Copchick


----------



## Spooky1

Hi Honey 

Now Copchick?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:No...she is playing with that new wonderful witch prop she just bought!

How about Fantom now?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

CC now?


----------



## Copchick

Good evening Moon Dog!

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Ding ding, winner

Moon Dog?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Hairazor

sorry

Copchick


----------



## Copchick

Yep!

RoxyBlue?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Nope.

Pumpkin?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, just me


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

You got it!

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Lord H?


----------



## graveyardmaster

NAH!

HHhhmmm lets say copchick,you there huh!


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Hairazor?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nope, sorry Spooky1, how about Copchick?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Back to P5 !


----------



## Hairazor

Nein

Now P5?


----------



## Haunt Maker

Nope!

Roxy?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

haunt maker


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nada!

P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Hey Moon Dog!
How about LordH, the forum 'bad boy'?


----------



## Copchick

Nope, he got spanked again I guess. Lol!

MrGrimm?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning all

Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's downstairs


Pumpkin5


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

HHhhmmm lets say hairazor!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Alas.... 


Pumpkin5?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Spooky1?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nerp

Next Hairazor !


----------



## Hairazor

Si!

N. Fantom?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nada...

HR again?


----------



## Hairazor

Okey dokey

Spooky1.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

P5 maybe?


----------



## Hairazor

not

Lord H with us?


----------



## graveyardmaster

NOPE!

HHhhmmm lets say pumpkin5...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let's not and say we did


Graveyardmaster


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup here roxy!

hairazor!


----------



## Hairazor

Present

Scareme?


----------



## Copchick

Nope

Lord H? (and his little dog too)


----------



## Evil Andrew

Negative. LH and the K9 or on a 10-7

Next Hairazor .......


----------



## Hairazor

Just got home

Spooky1?


----------



## Spooky1

Winner!

Hairazor, you still there?


----------



## Hairazor

Am

Lord H?


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry, no Scareme here...

P5?


----------



## Hairazor

Not this time

Roxy?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Sorry, I missed Moon Dogs howl...it is so super high pitched, sometimes I don't hear it in time!
How about that new dog owner, LordH?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Evil Andrew


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

P5?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

HR now?


----------



## Hairazor

Hey Moon, good choice

You again?


----------



## Copchick

Nope

Back atcha HR


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Back to Copchick


----------



## Copchick

Here I am!

Evil Andrew again, please?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ahhhh, you are wise and all-knowing !!

Next Hairazor ?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Sorry....no.....very sad......
How about the Fair Hair???? Hairazor Extraordinaire???


----------



## Hairazor

Don't be sad, be glad

EvilA eviling?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Pumpkin?


----------



## Goblin

Do I look like a pumpkin? Don't answer that!

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## graveyardmaster

you called!

goblin!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

YUP HERE!
HHhhhmmm lets say pumpkin5!


----------



## MrGrimm

Maybe later...

How about a Roxy out of the Blue?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Maybe Roxy will make an appearance now?


----------



## MrGrimm

Mind if I jump in?

Now Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Finally!


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Winna, winna, chicken dinna

GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep here hairazor!

hairazor!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Heh


Spooky1


----------



## MrGrimm

May I have this post?

How about Spooky1 now?


----------



## Copchick

Nope

Up again Mr. G?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Spooky1?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

MommaMoose?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Back to Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

OK

Copchick, I think I saw a light


----------



## MrGrimm

Sorry,

How about a longshot with Lord Homicide


----------



## Spooky1

Not tonight

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Ramonadona

Nope, just me.

Maybe Evil Andrew now?


----------



## Hairazor

He must be practicing evil somewhere

Scareme around?


----------



## Spooky1

Maybe, but not here.

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup goblin..here!

goblin again!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yes Moon Dog! You must 'sense' me...ha ha!
How about Roxy Blue?


----------



## graveyardmaster

how about gym!

HHhhmmm spooky1


----------



## Hairazor

What about me?

What about P5?


----------



## Copchick

Nope

Calling on Frightmaster General


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Present and accounted for! 


Pumpkin5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Oh FG...I love it when you call my name!!!

How about EvilA?????


----------



## Evil Andrew

So wise you are !

Next Copchick


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

EA again?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes - I feel the power building

Now the 1 who is Spooky


----------



## Hairazor

Not

Scareme?


----------



## Goblin

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Hairazor?


----------



## graveyardmaster

no sorry goblin!

goblin!


----------



## Goblin

Last time tonight

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## graveyardmaster

here!

HHhhmmm spooky1


----------



## Hairazor

Me, me, me

Mr.Grimm around?


----------



## Spooky1

I'm late again

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Copchick

Nope, he's preparing to watch the Steelers beat the Broncos

Lord H still around?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Negative

Now Hairazor !


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

Evil A still on?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes yes !

Now P5 !!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Ha ha...yes Andrew...you are both wise and amazing.... (lyrical and rhymthic)
Now.. how about GYM???


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup here pumpkin5....

HHhhmmm lets say darcula!


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

CC maybe?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

maybe roxy


----------



## Copchick

Nope, it's me a little late though

FMG?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!....

pumpkin5...


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Nope... 

Evil Queen perhaps?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

GYM still here?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup still here!

hairazor again!


----------



## Hairazor

Am, but only for a few more minutes

GYM one more time?


----------



## graveyardmaster

you called...

HHhhmmm lets bring in copchick..


----------



## RoxyBlue

Surprise!


Hairazor


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

spooky1..you must be due to make an appearance....


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yes he is...but not fast enough...how about FMG?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!....

HHhhmmm lets say roxy!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

I'm a bit too late... 


Will Roxy Blue be next?


----------



## Hairazor

Not just yet

P5?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope - Feel the mojo....let it pass over you... and through you...

Now Hairazor !


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jolang it!!! I'm late......

How about Spooky1 now??


----------



## Hairazor

Dang it I'm late too!

Goblin yet?


----------



## Spooky1

Too early

Maybe Goblin now?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

CC maybe?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

moon dog..


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

Maybe GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

you called!

hairazor again!


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

Spooky1 around?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't see him


Scareme is, though


----------



## graveyardmaster

so is gym...lol!!

HHhhmmm lets say scareme...you there my friend huh!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC maybe?


----------



## Copchick

You are a wise one, Moon Dog!

Evil Andrew checking in yet?


----------



## Hairazor

Let's see

EvilA around?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ahhhhh Yes ! 

Back to Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

OK

One last time EvilA?


----------



## Goblin

Nooooooooooooo

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:You got me Moonie! How about you back again Moon Dog?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

HHhhmmmm p5 now though


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

GYM?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup here!

hairazor you there huh!


----------



## Hairazor

Am

Spooky1?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

moon dog


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Hairazor?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

goblin!


----------



## scareme

Hardly

graveyard again


----------



## graveyardmaster

you called!

scareme again!


----------



## scareme

Yahoo, we're on a roll!

back to you graveyard


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup here!

back to you my friend..scareme!


----------



## scareme

Thank you

and now to P5


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Ha ha! Hey Girlie girl!
How about Spooky1?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm jumping in here

Lord H lurking?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now time for P5 !!


----------



## Spooky1

Not this time

How about the lovely scareme!


----------



## Goblin

Nope, just the ever handsome Goblin!

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## scareme

Naw

Bet you a dollar it's Gobby.


----------



## DarkLore

It's not. Spooky1?


----------



## scareme

No

Is the granddaughter keeping you awake, Darklore?


----------



## graveyardmaster

BOOOOOOOOOO!.....GUESS WHO!

goblin!


----------



## scareme

Dang, I'm striking out tonight.

graveyard?


----------



## Goblin

Three strikes and you're out!

Scareme?


----------



## graveyardmaster

you called!

good morning scareme!...


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

CC?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

HHhhhmmm i think copchick must be due to make an appearance very sooooon!


----------



## Hairazor

She must be busy so I'll pop in

Roxy around?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why yes


Debbie5, just to be different


----------



## scareme

Yes, she is different, but we love her just the same

Who the heck knows who's going to be next? I don't have a crystal ball.


----------



## Hairazor

If you had a crystal ball it would show me

P5?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

scareme....


----------



## RoxyBlue

She was here three hours ago


graveyardmaster


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup here!

hairazor!


----------



## Hairazor

You called?

Let's see, maybe Copchick?


----------



## Copchick

Here I am HR!

Is Evil Andrew stepping up to the plate?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes yes ! Wise and all seeing !

Back to you Copchick !


----------



## Copchick

Yep, safe on first base.

Batting again Evil A?


----------



## Evil Andrew

I feel the mojo building 

Back to my favorite LEO !


----------



## Copchick

Home run!! Yay! ...and the crowd goes wild!

How about the little blue pony wrangler? Lol!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Now there's a handle : )

Now Spooky 1


----------



## Hairazor

Not at the moment

MrGrimm?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Spooky1, perhaps?


----------



## Spooky1

Perhaps you are correct.

Gym, you up yet?


----------



## scareme

I don't know, but I am

Gobby?


----------



## graveyardmaster

YUP HERE!

scareme!


----------



## scareme

Yes

graveyard?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup!

goblin!..you there my friend!


----------



## Goblin

For a minute or two

Graveyardmaster


----------



## graveyardmaster

YUP!

goblin again!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

P5?


----------



## Hairazor

A Good Morning no

Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll tell him you asked after him


Ladysherry


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

hairazor!


----------



## Hairazor

You rang?

GYM still on?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Nope.

BH?


----------



## Hairazor

Not

Goblin?


----------



## Spooky1

Not yet

Hairazor again?


----------



## Hairazor

For a few moments more

Now N.Fantom?


----------



## Goblin

Not even close!

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup here!

goblin!


----------



## Goblin

Last time tonight

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## graveyardmaster

correct!

moondog!


----------



## Copchick

Not yet

How about now, oh dog of the moon?


----------



## highbury

No, it's the bury of the high.

Spooky1?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

copchick!


----------



## Hairazor

She's probably out smoking and drinking with her new skellie buddies so I will pop in

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Negative

Let's try again. Hairazor is next !


----------



## Hairazor

You must have seen my light

Back to you


----------



## Evil Andrew

Our power grows !

Next Copchick ?


----------



## Copchick

You called EvilA?

Roxy Blue got her ears on?


----------



## Goblin

She never leaves home without them!

Copchick?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

goblin!


----------



## Hairazor

Not in daylight, makes you wonder doesn't it?

Spooky1?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

HHhhmmm lets say darcula!


----------



## Copchick

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## Spooky1

Winner!

GYM?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Negatory good buddy

Calling Hairazor !


----------



## Hairazor

Answering.

Copchick?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Sorry Fair Hair....I just like to butt in late on Sunday nights....
How about my fav, MoonDog???


----------



## Spooky1

Not your favorite, but I'm here 

Ms. Pumpkin5 again?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

goblin!


----------



## DarkLore

no. Spooky1?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

goblin!


----------



## Goblin

You have called and I have come

Graveyardmaster


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Hey Moondog!
How about Roxyblue?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

HHhhmmm lets say roxy now huh!


----------



## MrGrimm

Sorry!

How about Spooky1


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

roxy!


----------



## SterchCinemas

wrong!

graveyardmaster again?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup correct..

sterchcinemas!


----------



## SterchCinemas

yes!

uh graveyard again?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yaaa!

sterchcinemas again!


----------



## Hairazor

Ummm, no

P5?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nada

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Why yes

N.Fantom?


----------



## Spooky1

Not this time 

Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

GYM?


----------



## Goblin

Of course not!

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

P5?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

Maybe P5 now?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Evil Andrew?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Samantha


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

sterchcinemas!


----------



## SterchCinemas

Yup! 

Graveyard again?


----------



## graveyardmaster

you called!

sterchcinemas again!


----------



## SterchCinemas

Yes!

Graveyard again again? Lol


----------



## graveyardmaster

ha! ha!..yup here!

tricky one huh...HHhhmmm lets say sterchcinemas....lol!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wrong!


Graveyardmaster


----------



## graveyardmaster

here!

HHhhmmm lets say hairazor..you there my friend huh!


----------



## SterchCinemas

No!!

Now, Hairazor?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

sterchcinemas!


----------



## SterchCinemas

Yes siree!

graveyard!


----------



## graveyardmaster

yaaaaa!

sterch!


----------



## SterchCinemas

this is so back and forth! xD but at least we both win!

graveyard!


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup your right!

sterch!


----------



## SterchCinemas

yes!

graveyard!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Copchick


----------



## SterchCinemas

nope!

copchick now?


----------



## Copchick

Yeppers

Back atcha SterchC


----------



## SterchCinemas

yup!

roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nerp

Now Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Just got home

Back at you EvilA?


----------



## Evil Andrew

You betcha !

Now D5 !


----------



## highbury

Who?

GYM


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Gym now?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## Hairazor

Ooops, no

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Winner!


Copchick


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Moon Dog?


----------



## Gorylovescene

I'm actually part cat.

RoxyBlue?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

CC?


----------



## SterchCinemas

nuh uh!

moon dog?


----------



## Hairazor

Not

Copchick?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Samanthathe TW


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## Hairazor

Ummm, no

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep


Ladysherry


----------



## SterchCinemas

Nope

Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nada...

Spooky1 old boy?


----------



## Copchick

Nope

Highbury playing in on this?


----------



## highbury

Why, yes!

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

But back to Highbury?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Bingo! Winner!

Copchick?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sadly, no


Spooky1


----------



## DarkLore

No. Scareme?


----------



## Goblin

Yep.....No Scareme!

Whoever gets to it first!


----------



## SterchCinemas

lol

Spooky1?


----------



## Spooky1

Yes!

Moon Dog?


----------



## Copchick

Nope

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Yo, here

Is it too early for Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not at all!

CC?


----------



## Copchick

Evening Moon Dog!

Back atcha my canine friend


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Now Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

And now I appear

Spooky1?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

GYM?


----------



## Hairazor

Me, Me, Me

How about P5 checking in?


----------



## graveyardmaster

how about...gym...

HHhhmmm roxy about huh!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Negative

Moving on to Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Present but no accounting for

Evil A still evilizing?


----------



## Copchick

He can't answer right now, he's sampling his brew 

Let me give him a call. Oh Evil A? Are you with us?


----------



## Moon Dog

He's over in the corner...

Spooky1?


----------



## Spooky1

We have a winner!

Maybe CopChick will make another appearance?


----------



## Hairazor

Not just yet

Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup!

HR again?


----------



## Hairazor

OK

Let's make some rounds and call Copchick


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I am taking this call for our pretty gal....how about Evil Andrew to finish us up?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes - you are the wisest !

Back to the 1 who Spooks !


----------



## Hairazor

Nyet

Spooky1 now?


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## Hairazor

No

Aquariumreef?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Hairazor?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

goblin!


----------



## Copchick

Guess again

Moon Dog?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

HHhhmmm lets say cc


----------



## Hairazor

No

Haven't seen MrGrimm in a while


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm on it

GYM?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nope!
How about Spooky1?


----------



## Gorylovescene

It's me this time

GYM lurking anywhere?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup here!

HHhhmmm lets say gory!


----------



## Hairazor

Let's say Hairazor!

And GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup here!

hairazor you lurking about huh!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Spooky1?


----------



## Spooky1

You are quite the fortune teller.

Roxy?


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry

P5?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Negative 

Hairazor ?


----------



## Hairazor

You rang?

Mr.Grimm?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nope!:Moondog?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

HHhhmmm lets say hairazor...


----------



## SterchCinemas

nuh uh

graveyard?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup here!

sterch!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Spooky1 now?


----------



## Copchick

Here I am, a little late!

My southern friend, P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Ha ha....yep.....sober and accounted for!!!
How about MrGrimm???


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

scareme?


----------



## Hairazor

How bout me?

Lord H?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Negative

Now Goblin !


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Thanks Moon Dog! Yep!
How about RoxyBlue?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I am!


Copchick


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

hairazor!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

oh... what a surprise ... it's ME!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Now Copchick


----------



## Spooky1

nope

scareme?


----------



## Hairazor

No

Goblin on yet?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

P5?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

spooky1


----------



## MrGrimm

Nope!

How GYM?


----------



## Hairazor

Soon

GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup here!

HHhhmmm lets say p5.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope



Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Why yes, I am here

GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup here!

hairazor again!


----------



## Hairazor

One more time before I gotta head for work

Copchick?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Evil Andrew


----------



## Evil Andrew

The Mistress of the 43,000 posts is wise and far seeing.........

Next Copchick !


----------



## Copchick

Yes! 

Goblin?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yes Moon Dog! Right again...I fear I am growing predictable....
How about Copchickles?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Nope. 

Copchick?


----------



## MrGrimm

Nah,

How about Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay


onemomspov


----------



## Lord Homicide

huh?

P5?


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry 

but maybe P5 now?


----------



## MrGrimm

not this time

How about CopCHick?


----------



## Copchick

Here!

GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

you called!

copchick!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:It is like when you call.......

How about LordH? Freshly back from Texas...bigger and better than ever!


----------



## Lord Homicide

P5 again?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Hairazor !


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Copchick?


----------



## Copchick

Present

Spooky1 checking in yet?


----------



## Spooky1

Yes I am 

How about Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Graveyardmaster


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

P5?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

GYM?


----------



## MrGrimm

Nah,

How about GYM now?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup here!

HHhhmmm lets say hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Yes!

P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Hey Girlie!
How about Copchick?


----------



## MrGrimm

Sorry 

How about a lunchtime Roxy?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

copchick!


----------



## MrGrimm

Nah! Spooky1?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

hairazor!


----------



## MrGrimm

nah!

GYM?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nope....
Spooky1?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

hairazor about huh!.....


----------



## Hairazor

Yes

GYM again?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup here!

hairazor again!


----------



## Hairazor

I am but my next victim, I mean customer, is pulling up so I will need to say, later

GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

guess what ..yup!

spooky1


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but I'll tell him you were asking after him


Copchick


----------



## Copchick

Here!

Evil Andrew are you here?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes 

Next Goblin !


----------



## Hairazor

He can be next!


----------



## Moon Dog

Or... not.

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Moon Dog?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

goblin!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

GYM


----------



## Hairazor

Morning!

Moon Dog?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

HHhhmmm who else but p5!


----------



## SterchCinemas

nada!

Roxy?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

hairazor!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Ha ha...sure...Yes Graveyardmaster....you are sooooo right!
How about GYM back again?


----------



## Copchick

Nope, just me.

P5, back atcha


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yay You!
How about Copchick again?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope


Back to my favorite Pumpkin


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

Mr. Grimm?


----------



## Goblin

Not tonight

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup here!

HHhhhmmmm lets say goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

P5?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

HHhhmm lets say p5!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yes!!!
Now who? Copchick?


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry!!

Maybe Copchick will now appear


----------



## graveyardmaster

maybe gym!

HHhhmmm maybe chopchick now huh!


----------



## Hairazor

Me, me, me 

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now Roxy !


----------



## Spooky1

Right house, wrong Mod. 

Evil Andrew again?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope....

CC?


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry

Scarrycher?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## graveyardmaster

you called!

goblin!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

P5?


----------



## Copchick

Nope

Moon Dog?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

moon dog now though!


----------



## Hairazor

Not

Haven't heard from Lord H for a while


----------



## Hairazor

Not

Haven't heard from Lord H for a while


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

HHhhmm lets say pumpkin 5.....she must be due to make an appearance any time now!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not yet


Evil Andrew


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

HHhhmmm copchick lurking about huh!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Huh huh huh

huh gym huh


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Negative sir...:zombie:
How about Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Yes

LordH?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

hairazor!


----------



## Hairazor

Yes

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Now, we return to the previously scheduled Haunter ^


----------



## Goblin

Whoever that is!

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Hey Moondoggie!
How about Scareme now?


----------



## MrGrimm

Sorry! MrG back in the house... or thread... whatever!

How about Roxy Blue?


----------



## Hairazor

How bout me!

And now the one and only P5?


----------



## MrGrimm

Sorry, how about P5 now?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

OMG!...p5 thats 3 shouts for you.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Still no luck, huh?


Copchick


----------



## MrGrimm

Nope,

How about CopChick NOW!?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Time to mix it up...





Grimm.


----------



## MrGrimm

Back!

How about my Lord?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about not?

MrGrimm


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nope! Just finally me......But better late than never...just like some other things I can think of....
How about Copchick now?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

HHhhmm lets say p5


----------



## MrGrimm

Nope,

How about Spooky1?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Next Hairazor !


----------



## Hairazor

Actually, yes

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yes, good morning Moondog!
Now how about my toothed friend MoonDog again?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Nope... How about your other toothed friend

Moondog?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

hairazor


----------



## MrGrimm

sorry!

P5 again?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

HHhhmmm lets say P5 now though!


----------



## MrGrimm

umm, nope

But GYM will be BACK!


----------



## Hairazor

No, Now Hairazor

Let's go round to Mr.Grimm


----------



## MrGrimm

Yep! 

Hairazor again?!


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

hairazor now though!


----------



## MrGrimm

Gah! We're out of sync!

How about GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

you called

MRGRIMM


----------



## Hairazor

I'm out of order

GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup here!

hairazor again huh!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


I see MrGrimm is lurking about


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup but soo am i!

roxy!


----------



## MrGrimm

Ha!

How about... CopCh-airazo-GYM-Roxy/spooky1?

OK, fine, Moondog!


----------



## graveyardmaster

how about gym!

HHhhhmm lets say spooky1


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's in the lab


scarrycher


----------



## Lord Homicide

She's a really nice lady and I like her but it's just me

HR?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

HHhhmmm lets say p5!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jolresent and account for!
How about LordH? He is always a good time!


----------



## Hairazor

He is a good time but the time is not just now

Scareme?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Hairazor again, perhaps?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Yes, I'm out of the lab. 

Evil Andrew?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, just me:kisskin:


Graveyardmaster


----------



## graveyardmaster

you called!

HHhhmmm i think p5 is lurking about!


----------



## MrGrimm

Nope!

Maybe Moon dog?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Sawtoothed Jack ?


----------



## Hairazor

Not just now

Copchick?


----------



## Goblin

Not tonight

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nope!
Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup!

CC maybe?


----------



## MrGrimm

Nah,

GYM ftw!


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry

But back to you?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Who, you?

Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Hairazor the 4X Ho


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

hairazor now though!


----------



## MrGrimm

Nope...

Roxy in the thread?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

hairazor next!


----------



## Hairazor

Here

P5?


----------



## Lord Homicide

I need to wiggle my way back into the minds of HF members guessing who's next!

Back at HR


----------



## Monk

copchick is my guess


----------



## Copchick

Yes, you are wise and all seeing

Back atcha Monk


----------



## Hairazor

Not at the moment

Copchick again?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next is Hairazor !


----------



## Hairazor

Bingo

LordH?


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Graveyardmaster


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Okay Moon Dog! (we have to stop meeting like this)
Uhm... 
Hairazor?


----------



## MrGrimm

naw...

P5 again?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

MRGRIMM!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Late as ever!
Now MrGrimm?


----------



## MrGrimm

Hello!

GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup here!

MRGRIMM!


----------



## MrGrimm

DUDE! How did you know?!?! 

GYM one. more. TIME!


----------



## graveyardmaster

you called!

HHhhmmm lets say scarrycher....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wrong


MrGrimm


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

Maybe MrGrimm now


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah

hairazor!


----------



## MrGrimm

Sorry!

GYM still around?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Apparently not


You are, though


----------



## MrGrimm

Yes!

Bred at work... office is EMPTY this Friday

Roxy again?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

MRGRIMM


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

P5?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

hairazor lurking about!


----------



## MrGrimm

Nah,

Now for Hairazor!


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

HHhhmmm p5 about!


----------



## MrGrimm

dunno,

But you are GYM?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm late, I'm late for a very important date!!

MrGrimm


----------



## MrGrimm

Hiho!

Hairrazor is still around, but I think GYM will post first


----------



## graveyardmaster

ha! ha!

copchick around yet huh!


----------



## Hairazor

I'm here but a customer is on the way up the walk. You know they won't pay me if I don't do their hair so---

GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup here!

MRGRIMM!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Gym again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No


Lord Homicide


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Now P5 !!!


----------



## DarkLore

Nope. Spooky?


----------



## Lord Homicide

P5


----------



## Hairazor

Perhaps P5 next?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Calling Copchick ........


----------



## MrGrimm

Can I answer?

How about Spooky1


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Hairazor ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Highbury?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Nope.

P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Hey Friend! I am bowing in honor of your Sabers!
How about the always loved Copchick?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Just the wicked Mr. Goblin

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup here goblin!

HHhhmmm lets say MRGRIMM!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope,

P5?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

HHhhmm lets say spooky1


----------



## Hairazor

Oh no, just me

Roxy around?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

hairazor still lurking about huh!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Spooky 1


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Nope.

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Evil Andrew


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes yes

Now Hairazor !!


----------



## Hairazor

Presto!!

Spooky1?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

goblin must be lurking about soon!


----------



## Goblin

Did someone call me?

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup here goblin!

I feel goblin is still lurking about!


----------



## Goblin

Last time tonight

Graveyardmaster


----------



## graveyardmaster

here goblin!

good night goblin!....HHhhhmmm lets say pumpkin5......she must be lurking sooooooooon!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Ha ha, hey GYM....lurking am I?
Hhhhmmmm, how about Copchick now?


----------



## Copchick

Yawn...here, but sleepy

Ha, GYM is the lurker, still here pal?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup lurking around lol!!...

HHhhmmm ok copchick still lurking around huh!...lol!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope,

Spooky1?


----------



## Gorylovescene

I did just see copchick post elsewhere... let's give her another shot!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Sorry she is busy now...
How about Scareme?


----------



## graveyardmaster

how about GYM.....HA! HA!

HHhhmmm i see pumpkin5 is still lurking about!...LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:No fair! You are looking at my green dot!
GYM again? (your dot is glowing, hee hee)


----------



## graveyardmaster

as always pumpkin5....lol!!

HHhhmmmm ok pumpkin5....waltz in!........


----------



## Gorylovescene

May I cut in?

GYM again?


----------



## graveyardmaster

HA! HA!...YUP HERE!

HHhhhmmm ok gory.....your shout!


----------



## Gorylovescene

Here I be.

Pumpkin5 now?


----------



## Hairazor

Good MidMorning

Copchick in the Haunt?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

HHhhmmm i think gory is lurking about!


----------



## Gorylovescene

With ninja-like skills of disguise, I am here.

Hairazor still here?


----------



## Hairazor

Am now

Spooky1?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

HHhhmm lets say hairazor...you there my friend!


----------



## Hairazor

Just back from working on a prop

Spooky1?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Mrs. Blue ?


----------



## Copchick

Nope

Hairazor still hangin' around?


----------



## Hairazor

Still

P5?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Next mr Goblin !


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

HHhhmmm well who else but the man himself....GOBLIN!....good morning my friend!


----------



## Goblin

Good morning Graveyardmaster


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup here goblin!.....good night!

HHhhmmm i think goblin might still be lurking!


----------



## Goblin

Last time tonight

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

P5?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

HHhhhmmm lets say pumpkin5.....she will be lurking shortly im sure....watch out!.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


I believe I saw Hairazor's green light on


----------



## Hairazor

You did. I check out other threads of interest and save fun and games for last.

GYM still about?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup here hairazor!

hairazor again!


----------



## Hairazor

One last post for the time being

Roxy here?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes


Graveyardmaster


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup here!

HHhhmmm lets say spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Yes it's me!

Roxy?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

HHhhmmm lets say roxy..you there huh!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am now


Lord Homicide


----------



## Moon Dog

Way off...

CC?


----------



## Copchick

Here, you wise hound!

Evil A checking in yet?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nada

CC again perhaps?


----------



## Hairazor

Perhaps Copchick will be next


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Moon Dog, come on down!


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

HHhhmmm my good friend goblin!....you there buddy!


----------



## Goblin

Aren't I always?

The one and only Graveyardmaster?


----------



## graveyardmaster

thank you goblin!

who else but the master himself.......GOBLIN!.....you there buddy!


----------



## Goblin

One last time

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup here goblin..good night!

HHhhhmm pumpkin5 i"m sure will be popping in shortly.....


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet my friend

P5 now?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

HHhhmmm lets say roxy...you there huh!


----------



## Hairazor

Good afternoon

LordH lurking?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope but GYM is....lol!

HHhhmm i think spooky1 will pop in anytime now


----------



## RoxyBlue

Keep thinking


Evil Andrew


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Hairazor !


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

Back at you


----------



## graveyardmaster

ooooops sorry!

HHhhmmm...who else but the man himself......goblin!....morning buddy!


----------



## Goblin

Good morning Graveyardmaster


----------



## graveyardmaster

good morning goblin!

goblin!


----------



## Goblin

Last time tonight. Internet problems!

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

GYM now?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup here!

HHhhmmm lets say irish witch.....


----------



## Irish Witch

you called ....

hummm i suppose graveyardmaster


----------



## graveyardmaster

good guess...lol!

HHhhhmmm this is tricky...irish witch...


----------



## Irish Witch

how did you guess???
let me see........... graveyardmater


----------



## graveyardmaster

you called..lol!

OMG!..this is getting harder by the minute......HHhhhmmm ok irish witch.....


----------



## Irish Witch

lol yup
your right it is getting harder hummm..... graveyardmaster


----------



## graveyardmaster

how did you guess!..lol!

HHhhhmmm lets say irish witch....


----------



## Hairazor

She probably had to do a fly by so I will pop in

Roxy1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi


Perhaps Hairazor will swing by again?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

how about roxy..you there huh!


----------



## Gorylovescene

Just me!

RoxyBlue?


----------



## MrGrimm

Nope! (Love your username btw!)

How about GYM?


----------



## Hairazor

I see a new avatar

LordH lording?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

spooky1


----------



## MrGrimm

Sorry! How about Roooooooooxxyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy?!


----------



## Moon Dog

How about not?

CC?


----------



## Copchick

Here I am, Moon Dog!

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Yo

Spooky1?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup here buddy!

HHhhmmm this is tricky........irish witch lurking about huh!


----------



## Irish Witch

haha yup you called I arrived lol

Hummmmmmm ............. graveyardmaster


----------



## graveyardmaster

good guess irish witch...lol!

HHhhmmm..i think IRISH WITCH is peaking around the corner....lol


----------



## Irish Witch

booooo...... ha

this is gonna be a hard one hummmm..... graveyardmaster


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

IW again?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

HHhhmmm lets say IRISH WITCH!


----------



## Irish Witch

yup. think its time i show my face again 

graveyardmaster???


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry

P5?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah...think she is lost....yeah where are you pumpkin5.....boooooooo!......

HHhhhmmm ok lets say hairazor....you there my friend..... hey pumpkin5.....come on and join in on the fun huh!....we miss yeah!.............


----------



## Hairazor

I'm back

Copchick around?


----------



## Gorylovescene

She might be, but I'm going to stop and say hi instead.

Now... Mr. Grimm?


----------



## MrGrimm

Yes! Woot!

GYM?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Irish Witch


----------



## Lord Homicide

Rox again?


----------



## MrGrimm

Nope, GYM?


----------



## Irish Witch

nope 

hummm RoxyBlue again?


----------



## Hairazor

My turn 

Now IrishWitch again?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Rox again?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Rox again?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Yep, yep!

Lord H?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but I hear he was asking after me


Evil Andrew


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, it appears no one expected me!

Lord H?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Graveyardmaster


----------



## Irish Witch

Nope

Graveyardmaster


----------



## graveyardmaster

ha! ha!.....how did you guess huh!...

HHhhmmm ok i see the IRISH WITCH light is on.....lurking about i see...lol!


----------



## Irish Witch

yes, yes i am 

hum..... graveyardmaster


----------



## graveyardmaster

gosh you are good at this game....lol!

HHhhhmmm IRISH WITCH..........:googly:


----------



## Irish Witch

why thank u .... tis me again

hard guess ........... graveyardmaster


----------



## graveyardmaster

BOOOOOOOO!...yup here!

HHhhhmmm well who else but the IRISH WITCH!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC maybe?


----------



## Copchick

Maybe is correct, canine friend.

Irish Witch still here?


----------



## Irish Witch

Yup im here 

maybe copchick again?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!...maybe GYM...lol!

HHhhhmmm lets say IRISH WITCH.....


----------



## Irish Witch

correct 

GYM??? ha


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup here!....

last time IRISH WITCH!


----------



## Spooky1

Not this time.

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, honey

Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Wow, 7 hours later and you are correct!

Lord H around?


----------



## Copchick

I think the lord went a leaping.

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why yes ! Wise in the ways of the Jedi , you are !

Hairazor next, she is !


----------



## Hairazor

Ummmm, here

Scareme?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## Irish Witch

Nope

Goblin again?


----------



## Goblin

You got me, you lucky devil!

Irish Witch?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

HHhhmmm lets say goblin!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1


----------



## Hairazor

Good Morning!!

Maybe Spooky1 now?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Still here

Where oh where is P5?


----------



## graveyardmaster

OMG!....i know hairazor!!!!....

HHhhhmmm lets say IRISH WITCH......


----------



## Irish Witch

yup  good guess

hummm..... hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Sure!

Scareme?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Lord Homicide


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Graveyardmaster


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup here buddy!

HHhhmmm goblin!


----------



## Goblin

Last time tonight

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning everyone, oops Afternoon

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers!

Back at MoonDog


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

P5?


----------



## Hairazor

Just me

Roxy?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry

Maybe LordH?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

GYM?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Would you believe P5?
How about GYM now?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Don't try to be mysterious!

Moon dog?


----------



## Hairazor

Me

P5, good to see you


----------



## Lord Homicide

Thanks, oh wait... wrong person.

Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC perhaps?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

How about Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Sure, why not?

Back at'cha Spooky1


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nope....the gourd again....
How about Hairazor? (nice to be back Fair-Hair)


----------



## Hairazor

Good to hear from you

Scareme?


----------



## Lord Homicide

I probably do... Back at HR... you know, I'm surprised we haven't befriended each other yet


----------



## Hairazor

Go for it

Back at you LordyLordyH


----------



## Goblin

You're wrong again!

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Gob always guesses GYM

How about the **** dog?


----------



## Hairazor

Not

P5?


----------



## Lord Homicide

P5


----------



## RoxyBlue

No


Spooky1


----------



## Irish Witch

nope

RoxyBlue again?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Ha ha! Sorry! Trying to catch up here....
How about Roxy now?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!....how about GYM!.........

HHhhmmmm pumpkin5 still lurking about huh!.........


----------



## Lord Homicide

P5


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

GYM?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## Copchick

Nahh...

Moondog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes!

GYM?


----------



## Hairazor

Ummmm, no

Copchick?


----------



## Irish Witch

Nope

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Hi Oh!

Irish Witch?


----------



## Irish Witch

Yup

Pumpkin5 (helping you catch up here)


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You rang?

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Hey there, Moondog!
How about the forum fav, Copchick?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm the other forum fav


Spooky1, my personal forum fav


----------



## Hairazor

Just lil ol me

Now maybe Roxy again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I can do that


Pumpkin5


----------



## MrGrimm

No...

How about P5 now?


----------



## Hairazor

She's doing important pumpkin stuff

LordH?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Back at HR Dept.


----------



## Hairazor

Haha, OK

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Back to Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Sure

EvilA?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Close - well, not really

How about Evil Andrew now?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

HHhhmm well who else but the man himself......GOBLIN!......morning buddy!


----------



## Irish Witch

Nope

Maybe Goblin now...........??


----------



## Goblin

You rang?

Irish Witch?


----------



## graveyardmaster

NAH!

goblin!


----------



## Irish Witch

Nope 

hummmm.............. graveyardmster


----------



## graveyardmaster

good guess IRISH WITCH!....


HHhhmmm tricky.....shot in the dark here.........IRISH WITCH......:googly:


----------



## Irish Witch

haha my witchy powers worked. 

hummm........ im guessing graveyardmaster ????


----------



## graveyardmaster

hehehehe...yup those super powers sure work...lol!!

HHhhmmm who else but the IRISH WITCH herself!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Correct

Grveyardmaster?


----------



## Irish Witch

nope

Goblin again?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nope! Me! 
How about Moondog??


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

HHhhhmmm lets say pumpkin5.....i think she is lurking around!.........


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Ha ha! Right you are!
How about Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Ding ding ding, Winner

Back at you P5


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

HHhhmm my good friend IRISH WITCH...you there huh!


----------



## Irish Witch

you rang...... i arrived lol

hummmm right back at my good friend graveyardmaster


----------



## graveyardmaster

good guess IRISH WITCH!

HHhhmmm IRISH WITCH popping in again huh!.


----------



## Irish Witch

if you call i will arrive

maybe graveyardmaster for the last time


----------



## Hairazor

It must have been for the last time, for now

Spooky1?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Back to Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Hello there

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi!


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

EvilA eviling (is that a word)


----------



## Spooky1

Not this time

Maybe Evil Andrew now?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes ! Farsighted you are!

Next is Hairazor !


----------



## Irish Witch

Nope

Hairazor now?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

EvilA I see your green light


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes

Now Goblin !


----------



## graveyardmaster

HHhhmmm goblin popping in to say hi!!


----------



## Irish Witch

nope

maybe Goblin now?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

HHhhhmmm IRISH WITCH...or maybe she has fallen asleep again.....


----------



## Irish Witch

haha im never asleep hahaha

hum.......Graveyardmaster


----------



## graveyardmaster

BOOOO!.....here!

HHhhhmmm IRISH WITCH!...........


----------



## Irish Witch

you rang.....

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

HERE!

Irish Witch or Graveyardmaster?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yaa!..here buddy!

HHhhmm lets say goblin!


----------



## Goblin

Yep. Last time tonight

Goodnight Graveyardmaster


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

P5?


----------



## graveyardmaster

NAH!

HHhhhmmmm IRISH WITCH lurking about huh!


----------



## Irish Witch

yup im here 

right back at my good friend graveyardmaster


----------



## Hairazor

I think he had to patrol the graveyard he is master of so Hello

Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I can see him from here

Perhaps Spooky1 now?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now the Irish Witch


----------



## Irish Witch

yup

Spooky1


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's on another web site

The Amazing Evil Andrew


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes - you are prescient and far-seeing

Back to the Irish Witch


----------



## Hairazor

Ummm, no

P5?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Back to Hairazor !


----------



## Hairazor

Okey dokey

Rerun to EvilA?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Tra la, yes

Spooky1?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Spooky1?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## Irish Witch

Nope

Goblin?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:It is like you are physic or something....
How about Goblin?


----------



## Hairazor

He's probably off for the day

P5 again?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Hellooooooo! Yes, tis I!
How about Hairazor once more....(then I really have to get some work done...):googly:


----------



## Hairazor

You got it and the work thing, me too

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm impressed


Scarrycher


----------



## Bone To Pick

Wrong! Turn in all your yard props, Rox..........

Salma Hayek?


----------



## Copchick

Uh, wrong! Didn't know she's a forum member! 

Is Evil Andrew in the house?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why yes !

Next, please join me in a warm round of applause for 

Hairazor !


----------



## Hairazor

How did you know?

Spooky1?


----------



## Irish Witch

Nope

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Irish Witch or Graveyardmaster


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Bone to Pick is back - yay!

However, he will not be next to post - perhaps Lord Homicide will grace us with his presence.


----------



## Irish Witch

nope

Graveyardmaster??


----------



## graveyardmaster

BOOOOOOOOOOOOO!....yup here!

HHhhhmmm tricky.....IRISH WITCH.......


----------



## Irish Witch

woooo my powers worked again

hummm...... GRAVEYARDMASTER


----------



## graveyardmaster

jeeeeez......those spells really do work huh!

HHhhhmmm IRISH WITCH.......


----------



## Evil Andrew

Negative

Now Hairazor


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Nope, 'tis I.

Roxy


----------



## Hairazor

Now Hairazor

Perhaps Spooky1 next


----------



## Irish Witch

Nope

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Yep. Gonna go for my internet crashes again!

Irish Witch?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

good guess moon dog!

HHhhmmm lets say the gourd.....pumpkin5!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Spooky1


----------



## Hairazor

Oops, no

Maybe Spooky1 now


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now the witch from Eire ...


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry

Scareme?


----------



## Irish Witch

nope

maybe roxyblue?


----------



## Copchick

Nope

GYM?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## Irish Witch

Nope

Moon Dog?


----------



## Goblin

I got a hot dog, is that close enough?

Irish Witch?


----------



## Irish Witch

DEAL 

now moon dog?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nope! 
How about the birthday boy, Goblin?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

P5 again?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Pumpkin5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yes and Happy Birthday Gobbie!
How about Irish Witch now?


----------



## Irish Witch

Yup 

Hairazor?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time



Spooky1


----------



## Hairazor

I seem to be late again

LordH lurking?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

CC?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sadly, no....


Evil Andrew


----------



## Evil Andrew

So wise and so powerful is your prescience...Jobu is pleased..










Next is Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Is

Copchick?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Nope.

Copchick now?


----------



## Copchick

I heard someone calling me!

Is the razor of hair still about?


----------



## Hairazor

Still

Let's round back to EvilA


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nope!
Moon Dog?

(edit: seriously we were posting at the same exact time 5:56...what are the odds?)


----------



## rottincorps

Nope and you thought I would never return.

RoxyBlue


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, rottin! Long time no see


Copchick


----------



## Hairazor

Not just now

MrGrimm?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

HHhhmm lets say IRISH WITCH!


----------



## Irish Witch

You called my friend?

GYM


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now Miss Roxy


----------



## Hairazor

Not yet

Copchick?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

HHhhmmm luck of the irish....IRISH WITCH off-course!


----------



## Irish Witch

you called............

hummmm................................. hard one graveyardmaster??????????


----------



## graveyardmaster

jeeeeez your good at this game IRISH WITCH....lol!!

HHhhhmmm last time ohhhh man i wonder....you twist my arm IRISH WITCH.........


----------



## Irish Witch

ohh sorry hope i didnt twist it to much

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You rang?

Irish Witch?


----------



## Irish Witch

Yup

Moon Dog?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Irish Witch?


----------



## Irish Witch

you called???

Roxyblue


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

HHhhhmmm lets say IRISH WITCH.........


----------



## Irish Witch

hey im loved today i just keep getting called lol

hummmmmmmmmmm........Graveyardmaster


----------



## graveyardmaster

HA! HA!......good call IRISH WITCH!

HHhhhmmm i think IRISH WITCH is still lurking...........


----------



## Irish Witch

you must have good eye sight to see into the shadows and see me 

hummm....... let me see......... GRAVEYARDMASTER


----------



## graveyardmaster

ha! ha!....hey IRISH WITCH "eye of the tiger huh"

HHhhhmmmm ok i can see you IRISH WITCH......you there huh!........


----------



## Irish Witch

you called?? 

the master of the gave yard???????


----------



## graveyardmaster

HA! HA!...yup here!

who else but the IRISH WITCH herself........:googly:


----------



## Irish Witch

i have arrived

let me see........ hummmm..... tricky Graveyardmaster?


----------



## graveyardmaster

BOOOOOOOOOOOOO!........you called!

HHhhhhmmm i wonder what spells IRISH WITCH has up her sleave!........


----------



## Irish Witch

you have to stop jumping out at me saying boo its scarey 

my spells tell me graveyardmaster is a lurking,,,,,,,


----------



## graveyardmaster

BOOOOOO!....scare yeah huh!......well it is halloween time!........everyone is entitled to one good scare huh!

HHhhmmmm IRISH WITCH...........HHhhmm is it trick r treat IRISH WITCH........


----------



## Irish Witch

ill have a treat please  you've tricked me enough!!

ok let me seeeee.............. graveyardmaster


----------



## graveyardmaster

HA! HA!.....HHHhhhmmm how about the everlasting gobbstopper...lol!!!

HHHhhhmmm IRISH WITCH..........


----------



## Irish Witch

HAHA that wont stop my gob 

Hairazor


----------



## graveyardmaster

BOOOOOOOOOOOO!

HHHhhhmmm tricky...........IRISH WITCH...........muhahahhahaahha!


----------



## Irish Witch

you rang???

ok last time GRAVEYARDMASTER...............................


----------



## Hairazor

Hairazor late as usual!

Spooky1?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

HHhhmmm lets say IRISH WITCH....she is peeping round the corner!


----------



## Irish Witch

you rang........

ok Hairazor this is your chance to be on time


----------



## Hairazor

Yay!!

I will say, hmmm, P5?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now D5 ?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Spooky1?


----------



## Hairazor

No

P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yes! It is me! Thanks fair Hair!
How about Evil A now?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

HHhhhmmmm lets say IRISH WITCH!


----------



## Hairazor

Not just now

Goblin around yet?


----------



## Irish Witch

Nope

Goblin now???


----------



## Goblin

You got me you lucky devil!

Irish Witch?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!...she"s zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!

HHhhmmm goblin your awake huh!.........good morning!


----------



## Irish Witch

i think you'll find you were the one snoozing.......

goblin?


----------



## graveyardmaster

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!......no IRISH WITCH.......i"m wide awake!

HHHhhhhmmm well since your awake now IRISH WITCH!


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup right buddy!

HHhhmmmm lets say good afternon to IRISH WITCH...........finished playing with your broom yet huh!..............


----------



## Irish Witch

at least i clean up lol 

huummm......... graveyardmaster?


----------



## graveyardmaster

you called!

HHhhhmmmm i can see IRISH WITCH lurking around!..........


----------



## Irish Witch

yes................ 

lets disturbed the master from his grave yard?


----------



## graveyardmaster

good guess IRISH WITCH!

HHhhhmm lets say IRISH WITCH...."i wonder what spells she is getting up to huh"


----------



## Irish Witch

not much its sunday a day for resting 

hummm.... graveyardmaster????


----------



## graveyardmaster

OMG! your good at this game IRISH WITCH!

HHhhmmmm you twist my arm IRISH WITCH!


----------



## Hairazor

I hate to nudge in but I will anyway

I'm going for Irish Witch OR GYM, whoever is first!!


----------



## Irish Witch

nudge away you need to throw him off 

Roxyblue?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!.......nudged back on....lol!

HHHhhmmm lets say roxyblue!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, guys


Copchick


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

HHhhhmmm lets say IRISH WITCH


----------



## Evil Andrew

Now P5 ?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

HHhhhmm lets say roxyblue!


----------



## Hairazor

No, no

Copchick?


----------



## Irish Witch

Nope 

Graveyardmaster


----------



## Evil Andrew

Now Copchick !


----------



## Copchick

Yes, oh yes, wise one! 

My forum sis, P5?


----------



## Irish Witch

nope

Hairazor ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers!

Roxy?


----------



## Irish Witch

Nope

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Yep

Irish witch?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!....she"s snozzzzzzzzing goblin...lol!

OMG!....WAKE UP!...IRISH WITCH...ITS MORNING!......


----------



## Irish Witch

Im going to be nice to you today ONLY HAHAHA


lets be haven the birthday boy graveyardmaster


----------



## graveyardmaster

ha! ha!....yup here!

HHhhmmm i think the IRISH WITCH.... will pop in and say hi!


----------



## Irish Witch

i will and hi....

hummmm.... tricky this....... graveyardmaster


----------



## graveyardmaster

your too good at this game IRISH WITCH!

HHhhmmm ok IRISH WITCH!


----------



## Irish Witch

correct 

hummm..... graveyardmaster


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

P5?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

Copchick?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Hurricane Sandy


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope, it's Evil Andy

Next the Razor of Hair


----------



## Hairazor

Here!

LordH around?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!..

HHhhhmm lets say sleepy head...or is it sleepy hollow.....IRISH WITCH off-course.....


----------



## Irish Witch

Tis I.......... 

Hummmmmmmm.... Graveyardmaster?


----------



## graveyardmaster

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!....yup here!

HHhhmm lets say IRISH WITCH....happy halloween eve!


----------



## Irish Witch

happy halloween eve 

hummmmm.... im guessing ........... graveyardmaster


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup here!

HHhhhmmmm IRISH WITCH!


----------



## Irish Witch

yup 

GRAVEYARDMASTER


----------



## graveyardmaster

here!

HHhhhmm IRISH WITCH!


----------



## Goblin

Nope. tis me

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## Irish Witch

nope

Graveyardmaster NOW ??


----------



## Moon Dog

Not just yet...

GYM now?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup here!

HHhhhmm lets say IRISH WITCH!


----------



## Irish Witch

yup

Jezzz everyone is calling you so im gonna call you again GRAVEYARDMASTER


----------



## graveyardmaster

MUAHHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAAA!.......here!

HHhhhmmm ok someone different this time......i see pumpkin 5 lurking about!


----------



## Hairazor

She's busy right now so I am jumping in

Roxy?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

HHhhhmmm lets say hairazor!


----------



## Hairazor

OK

highbury?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Graveyardmaster


----------



## Copchick

GYM is on a break

Highbury?


----------



## Hairazor

Not right this minute

Scareme?


----------



## Goblin

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup here buddy!

HHhhhmmmmm goblin!.........


----------



## Irish Witch

Nope

Goblin?


----------



## graveyardmaster

muhahhhahahhhahha!

HHHhhhmmmm IRISH WITCH...........happy halloween to you!.........


----------



## aquariumreef

Just little ol' me. 


I' calling out GYM!


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup here!

happy halloween to you aquariumreef!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

GYM


----------



## Copchick

Nope

Hairazor?


----------



## graveyardmaster

NAH!

HHHhhmmm lets say birthday boy spooky1


----------



## Hairazor

He's probably busy haunting or filling up on B-day cake

GYM?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next Mr Goblin !


----------



## Hairazor

Nein

But I bet Goblin will be along shortly.


----------



## Goblin

You win

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Graveyardmaster or maybe Irish Witch


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next Copchick


----------



## Copchick

Well, hello there Evil A!

Irish Witch?


----------



## Irish Witch

YUP 

Roxyblue?


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry

P5?


----------



## Copchick

Nope, she's playing with her awesome cauldron creep!

Droidecon?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Time for Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Guess again

Graveyardmaster?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

GYM?


----------



## Irish Witch

Nope

Copchick ?


----------



## Hairazor

All these nopes

LordH?


----------



## Sytnathotep

Wrong! lol

Copchick next?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nope....har, har...
How about GYM?


----------



## Hairazor

I think he may be on break.

Roxy?


----------



## Copchick

Nope

How about her mate Spooky1?


----------



## Hairazor

Not just yet

P5?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Copchick !


----------



## Copchick

I'm back for another appearance

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Correcto!

Spooky1?


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Irish Witch?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Not even close... Copchick


----------



## Copchick

Gee, how did you know? It's like you 're clairvoyant!

Goblin?


----------



## Irish Witch

Nope

Maybe goblin now?


----------



## Lord Homicide

he's gone to bed, what's clairvoyant mean?
CHOPCHICK????


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Irish Witch again?


----------



## Irish Witch

Yup

Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Spooky1?


----------



## Hairazor

I am not always late!

P5?


----------



## Gorylovescene

ME! ME! OO! PICK ME!

I spy a green light next to Irish Witch...


----------



## Irish Witch

Tis me 

Pumpkin 5


----------



## Goblin

You're not Pumpkin5 either!

Irish Witch?


----------



## Irish Witch

You rang?

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

YES!

Irish Witch again!


----------



## Irish Witch

Tis me

Moon dog?


----------



## Goblin

You're not Moon Dog either

Irish Witch?


----------



## Hairazor

Not just this minute

Maybe Irish Witch now?


----------



## Irish Witch

Yes 

Hairazor again?


----------



## Hairazor

Okey Dokey!

MrGrimm?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Copchick


----------



## Irish Witch

Nope

Goblin?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

GYM?


----------



## Hairazor

Naw

Copchick?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Irish Witch


----------



## Irish Witch

Yup

Hairazor?


----------



## Sytnathotep

Nope!

Copchick


----------



## Hairazor

Late, I'm late again

Scareme?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

The winner of the Irish Witch/Graveyardmaster cage match


----------



## Irish Witch

Im gonna be the winner for a while as he is on a break 

Moon dog?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Irish Witch?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

YES!

Copchick?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No


Graveyardmaster


----------



## Irish Witch

Nope

Goblin??


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Copchick

Nope, it's me.

Irish Witch?


----------



## Irish Witch

Yup

Hairazor?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not yet


Hairazor now?


----------



## Hairazor

Yes

Spooky1?


----------



## graveyardmaster

Goblin said:


> Nope
> 
> The winner of the Irish Witch/Graveyardmaster cage match


ohhhh come on goblin!!!!!!....you know there's only one winner there!!!!!....GRAVEYARDMASTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....sorry you loose IRISH WITCH!!!..........MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

back to the game!!!!

nah!
hairazor.......


----------



## Hairazor

Yep!

P5?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Scarrycher


----------



## Irish Witch

Nope

dont be getting your hopes up there GRAVEYARDMASTER!!!!!!!!!!!

scareme?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Irish Witch?


----------



## Irish Witch

YES 

Lets say goblin again if he is better


----------



## Goblin

Better? I'm excellent!

Irish Witch?


----------



## Irish Witch

Good to hear your better so, i mean excellent 

Moon Dog?


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Irish Witch one more time


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Yes, Moon Dog, yes

Irish Witch?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No



Spooky1


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe he will be next

Spooky1?


----------



## Spooky1

Yes!

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Irish Witch

Nope

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Yep

Irish Witch?


----------



## Irish Witch

Yes

Goblin again?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

P5?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Irish Witch

Nope

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Irish Witch?


----------



## Copchick

Moon Dog?


----------



## Hairazor

No

Roxy?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Nope.

P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Hey Sawtooth! 
How about the lovely Copchick now?


----------



## Copchick

You rang, sis?

Droidecon?


----------



## Irish Witch

Nope

hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

Goblin up yet?


----------



## Goblin

I've been up since early morning!

Irish Witch?


----------



## Irish Witch

You rang?

Roxyblue


----------



## Goblin

At 5 am?

Irish Witch?


----------



## graveyardmaster

sorry goblin wrong buddy!

HUMMMMMM!............IRISH WITCH must be lurking about!..............


----------



## Hairazor

She might be but I am here just now

Irish Witch now?


----------



## Irish Witch

Think its time to show my face now 

spooky 1?


----------



## Moon Dog

Naww...

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good guess


Pumpkin5


----------



## Goblin

She was here at 4

Irish Witch?


----------



## Irish Witch

Yup

Moon dog?


----------



## Goblin

Not tonight

Irish Witch?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope, tis I!

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Here Moon Dog

Copchick checking in?


----------



## Irish Witch

Nope

maybe Copchick now?


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry

Goblin?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Sorry my friend, just me

Golbin


----------



## Goblin

Who the @$$%@& is Golbin?

Irish Witch?


----------



## Irish Witch

yes

Goblin again? who ever he is


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

You called?

Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, will her hubby do? 

Evil Andrew?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Scareme


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

Lord H?


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry...

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You rang?

Irish Witch?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Lord Homicide


----------



## Irish Witch

Nope

Hairazor?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Apparently not


Copchick


----------



## Hairazor

Hairazor finally appears
Copchick?


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Irish Witch?


----------



## Irish Witch

Yes

Moon Dog?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Irish Witch?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

good call Moon dog

Now we'll look for Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here!


Hairazor on the rebound?


----------



## Hairazor

OK, sure

Lord H?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Spooky1?


----------



## rottincorps

Nope.....
Moon Dog


----------



## Spooky1

Not this time

rottincorps?


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry

Irish Witch about?


----------



## rottincorps

Nope 

Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Not tonight

Irish Witch?


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry...

HR?


----------



## Irish Witch

Nope

Maybe hairazor now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not yet


Spooky1


----------



## Hairazor

Now, now

Scareme?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Lord Homicide


----------



## Lord Homicide

Damn you're good... oh wait... well actually... *are* you?

HR


----------



## scareme

No, she's not good.

Next will be the naighty Lord H.


----------



## Irish Witch

Nope

Maybe LH now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's walking the dog


Copchick


----------



## Hairazor

Hummmm, I'm still pondering if *I* am the "not good" mentioned above because I was sure I had you all fooled, heehee!

Lord H now?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

How about Irish Witch?


----------



## Irish Witch

Yup

Goblin?


----------



## Hairazor

Not quite yet

Maybe Goblin now?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nada

CC?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Spooky1


----------



## Evil Andrew

Now Hairazor !


----------



## Hairazor

Here!

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Here I am

Irish Witch?


----------



## Irish Witch

Yes

Hairazor?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Irish Witch?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

P5?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

HHhhhmmm lets say irish witch


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I kept waiting to be called....
How about GYM now???


----------



## Lord Homicide

NO
Hr


----------



## Irish Witch

nope

ok P5 your turn


----------



## Hairazor

I'll pop in quick and call up 

P5


----------



## Copchick

Nope

HR again?


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next Spooky1


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's working on a slideshow


Pumpkin5


----------



## Goblin

Did she say Spooky1 was working in a sideshow? 

Irish Witch?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

You are good!!

P5?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Copchick


----------



## Spooky1

Nope,

but how about my Honey?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Anything for you, my dear


Scareme


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

How bout Hairazor ?


----------



## Hairazor

Bingo!

Copchick?


----------



## Copchick

Yep

Goblin?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning Moon Dog

Irish Witch flying in?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Apparently not


Copchick


----------



## Hairazor

Not just yet

Maybe Copchick now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe she's arresting someone.


Graveyardmaster


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Calling Spooky 1


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Irish Witch?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

You are good

Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll tell him you called


Evil Andrew


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wise you are, and farsighted !

Next, the razor of hair


----------



## Hairazor

Correct

Lord H?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR again?


----------



## Hairazor

Very good!

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Taaaa dahhhhhhhh

Irish Witch?


----------



## Copchick

Nope

Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Si' Senorita!

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

And a Good Morning to you

Copchick?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now HR


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Might Evil Andrew return?


----------



## Hairazor

It's the late me

P5?


----------



## Goblin

Not tonight

Irish Witch?


----------



## Copchick

Nope

Moon Dog checking in today?


----------



## Moon Dog

Correct as usual Queen Friday!

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Bingo

Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Negative

Back to HR for revised prediction


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Goblin


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

GYM


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Irish Witch


----------



## Hairazor

Just me

Moon Dog?


----------



## Goblin

Really? Then why do you call yourself Hairazor?

Hairrazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Still here

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Right behind you

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Last time tonight

Goblin repeat?


----------



## Goblin

Never far away

Hairazor still here?


----------



## Hairazor

Whoa! 10 hours later, I guess so

Copchick?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now mr goblin


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:How about Ms Pumpkin5??? 
Moondog???


----------



## Hairazor

Hey there, how bout me?

Now maybe Moon Dog


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Irish Witch?


----------



## Hairazor

Haven't seen her this morning

Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's sitting next to me


Copchick


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

_Now_ Copchick.


----------



## Copchick

Yep, present and accounted for.

Spooky1?


----------



## Hairazor

Me, me, me

EvilA still on?


----------



## Spooky1

No, but I am 

How about Debbie5?


----------



## Goblin

You mean there are 4 more just like her? 

Irish Witch?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

You are good MoonDog

Irish Witch?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Spooky1. If not him, then the next available person:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

I'm here!

Headless?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Hairazor


----------



## Evil Andrew

Negative

Next is Spooky1


----------



## PirateLady

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Hairazor

Nein

Copchick?


----------



## Goblin

Wrong again

Irish Witch?


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Present

Copchick?


----------



## Evil Andrew

OK - focus............

Signs say Hairazor next..........


----------



## Hairazor

Signs are right!

Back to the one and only EvilA?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes - the mojo is flowing

Now Copchick


----------



## Copchick

Here

Roxy checking in?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Evil Andrew the Magnificent


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Irish Witch?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nada...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning Moon Dog

P5?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes!

Copchick?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nein

Hairazor !


----------



## Hairazor

Ja

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woo hoo!


Headless


----------



## Hairazor

Not yet

Goblin?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

P5?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nuh-uh


Copchick


----------



## Copchick

Yes, ma'am

I see Moon Dog is here?


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup

Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's around, just not here


Spooky1 now?


----------



## Spooky1

You are so wise. 

Maybe Moon Dog will make another appearance.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Hairazor !!


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Droidecon?


----------



## Goblin

Who?

Irish Witch?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Hola!

Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Copchick


----------



## Moon Dog

Nada...

CC now maybe?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Negative

Now HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers!

Back at EvilA?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No


Goblin


----------



## Goblin

You rang?

Irish Witch?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't think so


Spooky1


----------



## Hairazor

Not just this minute

P5?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nada...

CC?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

Copchick?


----------



## Copchick

Present and accounted for

Evil A?


----------



## RoxyBlue

His light's out


Pumpkin5


----------



## Hairazor

No

I'm going for Goblin


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Gobbie said zzzzzzzzzz...how about Roxy????


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Pumpkin5?


----------



## Copchick

Not yet.

Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Present

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning!

How bout GYM?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Haven't seen him in a while


Copchick


----------



## Copchick

Here

Spooky1?


----------



## Evil Andrew

No

Now it will be Copchick


----------



## Hairazor

Oops, no

Maybe Copchick now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe not

Headless


----------



## Goblin

Last time I checked I had my head!

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry


Copchick


----------



## Hairazor

No

P5?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Back to HR


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ha!


Hairazor now


----------



## Hairazor

Now

How bout Goblin?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nada...

HR once again.


----------



## Hairazor

Once again

Scareme?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Haven't seen her

Copchick


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hi HR !


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Irish Witch?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Present

P5?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Evil Andrew


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## Copchick

Hey Moon Dog!

Back atcha.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Now Droid


----------



## Hairazor

Not

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes?


Hairazor may return


----------



## Hairazor

She will

LordH?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Santa Claus?


----------



## Copchick

Not even his elf

Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes ma'am!

HR?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Zurgh


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

P5?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## Copchick

Oh yes, wise one

I think I saw Gym's back


----------



## Hairazor

Just me

EvilA?


----------



## Spooky1

You should have guessed me!

Moon Dog?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Last time tonight.

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Irish Witch?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

Copchick?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time.


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

Where's LordH?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Out Christmas shopping, perhaps?


Bone to Pick


----------



## Copchick

Nope
HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Hi Copchick

Back to you?


----------



## Copchick

Yeppers

Hey Lord H, someone's knocking at your door.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Not Lord H

Lady HR !


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

Spooky1 now?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Hairazor

No

Is Moon Dog around when there is no Moon?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Apparently not


Copchick


----------



## graveyardmaster

HHhhhhmm lets say roxy!


----------



## Hairazor

Hey scottish devil, it's me

Back at you GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

hi-yaaaaa!!!!! hairazor.....how are yeah!

HHhhhmm hairazor!


----------



## Hairazor

Good choice

P5?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup!!!!!!

HHhhmm roxy..coming in to say hi!!!!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now Copchick


----------



## Copchick

Yep, cruisin' the posts

Back atcha Evil A


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yeah !

Now Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Copchick again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

She in bed with benadryl


Pumpkin5


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

Goblin?


----------



## Spooky1

Not yet! 

Hairazor?


----------



## debbie5

NOPE!

Spooky1?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Copchick?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

The Moon has a strong pull

Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

OK

Copchick?


----------



## Copchick

Uh huh

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi!

Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Yes

Lord H?


----------



## Spooky1

Not this time

Moon Dog?


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Irish Witch?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

Moon Dog?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

but shooting it back to Moon Dog


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope

HHhhhmm lets say roxy....


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nerp

HR ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

GYM?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Don't you know you have to save my name 3 times?

Ebeneezer Scrooge?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not hardly... 

HR?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Spooky1


----------



## Hairazor

Not just now

Maybe Spooky1 now?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1 finally?


----------



## Spooky1

Am I late? 

Moon Dog, you still there?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, he isn't


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Goblin?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Back to HR


----------



## Goblin

Home Room?

Hairazor?


----------



## Copchick

Not her

Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes!

HR?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Hairazor

Ah, no

Copchick?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Spooky1


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry

Moon Dog


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe later


Moon Dog, it's later now


----------



## Goblin

Too late

Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wrong-o


Pumpkin5


----------



## Hairazor

Well I see Roxy beat me by a pinch

P5 up next?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nada...

CC?


----------



## Copchick

Hey Moon Dog!

Evil A appearing yet?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not just yet

CC again?


----------



## Hairazor

I will have to do

EvilA?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How'd you guess?


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Sure

Spooky1?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR now?


----------



## Hairazor

YES!

Lord H?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Copchick


----------



## Hairazor

Nein

Santa?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not till the 25th!

Spooky1 my boy, you're up!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now HR


----------



## Hairazor

OK

Roxy?


----------



## Copchick

Negative

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

HR now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

But maybe Hairazor now?


----------



## Hairazor

Now

Copchick?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Time for HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Pumpkin5


----------



## Hairazor

Last time tonight 

Calling out Goblin?


----------



## Spooky1

To early for the G-man

Perhaps Hairazor again?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Hairazing Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

HR here!!

How bout P5?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry


Spooky1


----------



## Hairazor

Oops

EvilA?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Oooohhh. You _are _good !

Spooky 1 ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I can see him from here


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Yes

Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Present!

CC?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Absent


Hairazor


----------



## Wildcat

Nope 

Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

Close, she's sitting next to me. 

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

Copchick?


----------



## Copchick

Here!

Spooky1 checking in tonight?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Sure

EvilA still here?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Oh my gosh, hello Moon Dog

Back at you!


----------



## Moon Dog

Correct!

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good call


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Yep, still here for the moment

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Time now for Miss Roxy


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, you missed Roxy. 

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

EvilA?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes

Now Rox ?


----------



## Goblin

Absolutely wrong

Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet...

Now HR?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope



Spooky1


----------



## Hairazor

Finally Hairazor

Copchick


----------



## Copchick

Yes, checking in!

Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Close


Hairazor


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope. 

Next CC


----------



## Hairazor

Not at this moment

Spooky1?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Roxy Blue, it's up to you ........


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Hairazor?


----------



## Copchick

Not yet

Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes ma'am!

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Here!!

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay


Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Maybe Spooky1 will show his face now?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now ScareMe


----------



## Hairazor

Not at this moment

Spooky1?


----------



## Goblin

Want me to go wake him for you?

Hairazor?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nope....just me....
How about LordHomicide?


----------



## Hairazor

LordH is busy counting the days

Back to P5


----------



## RoxyBlue

Surprise!


Copchick


----------



## Hairazor

Not at the moment

Maybe GYM?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Okey dokey

Copchick?


----------



## Copchick

Yeppers!

RoxyB?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

P5?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think she was here recently


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

I'm back!

Roxy again?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HHhhmmmm lets say hairazor....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

But maybe Hairazor now?


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

GYM?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

CC


----------



## Goblin

Know any other spanish words?

Hairazor?


----------



## Copchick

Sorry, not this time.

Evil Queen?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nopey, nope, nope....
How about Hairazor??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Give it a minute



Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

You are so right!

LordH around?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Sorry, he is working double time to get off of Santa's naughty list......that will never happen!
How about Evil Andrew?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes yes ! Wise and far-seeing you are !

Now time to meet Hairazor !


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Spooky1


----------



## Copchick

Nope

Hairazor, back to you


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

The Bloody Chef?


----------



## graveyardmaster

HHhhmm who"s the bloody chef???????????

HHhhmmm lets say IRISH WITCH...you lurking about huh!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Copchick


----------



## Irish Witch

Nope

Graveyardmaster


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup correct IRISH WITCH!!!

HHhhmmm irish witch.........


----------



## Irish Witch

You rang?

The master of the graveyard.........


----------



## graveyardmaster

here!!!!!

IRISH WITCH!!!!!


----------



## Irish Witch

Yes 


Hummm..... Hard one GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

correct again...IRISH WITCH....

HHhhmmmm lets say IRISH WITCH....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let's say "Roxy"


graveyardmaster


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, it's the master of the shark pants 

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Hairazor

It's good to see GYM and Irish Witch again

P5?


----------



## Copchick

Nope

Now Evil A?


----------



## Evil Andrew

So so wise you are !

Time to raise some hair !


----------



## Hairazor

I can do that

GYM?


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes ma'am!

Roxy?


----------



## graveyardmaster

NOPE!

HHhhmmm lets say IRISH WITCH........


----------



## Hairazor

It's me!!

but I will ask for Irish Witch for you


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!!!!

HHhhmmm lets say hairazor....


----------



## Evil Andrew

Negative

Time to ScareMe


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe in a bit

The Bloody Chef?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Sure

Roxy?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Spooky1?


----------



## graveyardmaster

NOPE!

santa?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm close enough

Copchick


----------



## Irish Witch

Nope

Maybe copchick now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe not


Hairazor


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Back to Rox


----------



## Hairazor

Merry Christmas!

Back to EvilA


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Present

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Spooky1


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!....

HHhhmm lets say pumpkin5....you lurking about huh!..


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nein !

Actung Herr Spooky1


----------



## graveyardmaster

NOPE!...

HHhhmm lets say IRISH WITCH.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let's not


graveyardmaster


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup here!

HHhhhmmm ok roxy again...


----------



## Evil Andrew

Clearly, no

Spooky1 next


----------



## scarrycher

sorry!
I say copchick


----------



## Hairazor

Me, pick me!

GYM?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

Roxy now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep


Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1 now?


----------



## Hairazor

No

The BloodyChef?


----------



## graveyardmaster

NOPE!

hairazor!


----------



## the bloody chef

Nope! just missed HR!!!

Copchick??? :xbones:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Spooky1


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

BC ?


----------



## Hairazor

Stuck wirh me

Scareme?


----------



## the bloody chef

Nope! 

EA? :xbones:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nuh-uh


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Bingo!

EvilA still here?


----------



## Copchick

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

But maybe Roxy now?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

HHhhmm lets say IRISH WITCH....


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nerp

ScareMe Now !


----------



## RoxyBlue

Boo!


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Yay

Moon Dog?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope
Maybe Copchick?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

HR back, after dinner ?


----------



## Hairazor

Right

Copchick?


----------



## Copchick

Here I am!

Hey is that Bloody Chef around?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Time to Raise a little Hair


----------



## the bloody chef

Sorry EA! I am here!

Hairazor?!?! Cograts on 6000!!!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

Let's call EvilA


----------



## Evil Andrew

Now the mojo is flowing

Back to BC


----------



## the bloody chef

Bingo!

You there Hair?


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers 

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Hairazor?


----------



## the bloody chef

Nah! She's not here  but I am! 

Copchick- you next?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


the bloody chef


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I am sneaking in here......
But Bloody Chef now???!


----------



## Hairazor

Me

Maybe Copchick?


----------



## Moon Dog

Maybe not.

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

You are good!

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good job!


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Yay!

EvilA?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes !

Now for the 1 who Spooks


----------



## the bloody chef

Nuh-unh!!! 

Methinks Goblin's about to show up! :zombie:


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

CC possibly?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Possibly not


Spooky1


----------



## Hairazor

Oops, sorry, me

Now maybe Spooky1


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Ha ha! Nope! Sorry, tis I!

What about Roxyblue? (the better half of the Spooky1)


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next will be Lady Sherry !


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry,

Roxy?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:No, sorry....
I am guessing next will be that gorgeous forum member Evil A.....just saying....


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wise and discerning , you are : )

Now HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

The BloodyC around?


----------



## the bloody chef

I are!!!

EA, you're up!


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Hairazor?


----------



## Copchick

Nope, she's snoozin'

I see The Bloody Chef is up early


----------



## Goblin

But not next

Copchick?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Up and at 'em

Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Please try again, HR : )


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

HHhhmm lets say pumpkin5..........


----------



## Hairazor

It's me

the bloody c around?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope
But I'll repeat it, Bloody Chef?


----------



## Spooky1

Not tonight

Happy New Year to Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Why thank you, same to you

Maybe CrazedHaunter next?


----------



## the bloody chef

Nope....I'm here now!

Is it timefor....Copchick?:zombie:


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes

Graveyardmaster


----------



## Hairazor

Me

Maybe GYM now?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

CC ?


----------



## Copchick

You called?

Hairazor still with us?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Let's call EvilA


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes, the trifecta !

Next Roxy B !


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope just me.

About time for Moon Dog to check in


----------



## Hairazor

Not quite yet

But I will put in a call for him, Moon Dog?


----------



## Goblin

Sorry. Wrong number

Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Missed it by that much...

CC?


----------



## Copchick

Good morning Moon Dog!

Is the Bloody Chef around yet?


----------



## Hairazor

I think he is somewhere but I'm sneaking in

and will call for BloodyC now!


----------



## the bloody chef

Here for a little bit! then I have to go work on a tombstone (I need a job!) 

Your turn Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I am!


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Here

P5?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll tell him you called


the boogie man:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

I think I scared him away

Copchick?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Back to HR


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Uh ah
Cop chick


----------



## Hairazor

Me

EvilA


----------



## Goblin

Who?

Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

P5?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Evil Andrew the Lyricist


----------



## Hairazor

I'm not lyrical but I am here

Pumpkin5?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

not this time

BloodyChef?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nada...

Spooky1?


----------



## Copchick

It's me! It's me!!!

RoxyB?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay!


Hairazor


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Back to Mrs Roxy


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

But maybe Roxy now!


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry

CC?


----------



## Copchick

Here Moon Dog!

Hairazor?


----------



## WendyLou

no 

wild blue?


----------



## WendyLou

lol! I work for wild blue I meant wildcat....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Copchick


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

but I'll tag WendyLou


----------



## the bloody chef

Swing and a miss!!! 

Will we hear from Scareme sometime soon?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Apparently not


Hairazor


----------



## Bone To Pick

Ha hah!! No one expects the Skeleton Inquisition!

Copchick


----------



## Hairazor

Not yet

Maybe Copchick now


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Good pick

Spooky1?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Sure

Moon Dog?


----------



## Copchick

Nah

But I think Evil A is stepping up to the plate


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes yes ! 

Back to CC


----------



## RoxyBlue

Intercept!


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Yes

Moon Dog?


----------



## the bloody chef

I've never mooned a dog. 

You awake yet CC? :coolkin:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:No, not yet!
How about Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

BloodyC?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Smart call


Copchick


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry

Spooky1?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope.

Copchick?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## Copchick

Here I am, wide awake. 

Moon Dog?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

HR now?


----------



## the bloody chef

Sorry, Dawg!

Roxy...you there?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes


the bloody chef may return


----------



## Hairazor

He may but not till after me

BloodyC?


----------



## the bloody chef

Righty-O, HR! 

Too early for Goblin....so my $$$ is on ScareMe!


----------



## Hairazor

Just me

Copchick?


----------



## Copchick

Right you are!

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Copchick?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC now?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

BloodyC?


----------



## the bloody chef

absotively correctomundo!

Punkin'5...paging Punkin'5....


----------



## graveyardmaster

negative!

HHhhhmm lets say roxy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good guess


Copchick


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Moon Dog?


----------



## Hairazor

Not just yet

BloodyC?


----------



## Copchick

Hello, did someone call?

Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Tis I, Sir Dog of Moon!

Goblin?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fooled ya!


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

GYM?


----------



## Copchick

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's sitting next to me watching "Castle"


Evil Andrew


----------



## Hairazor

Possibly later

LordH?


----------



## N. Fantom

Sorry, but no

Pumpkin?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Hey Noah! Yep!
How about Goblin?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

just me.....

RoxyBlue?


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry

Copchick?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


N Fantom


----------



## Moon Dog

Wrong!

Spooky1?


----------



## Copchick

It's me!!!

Hairazor to the plate?


----------



## the bloody chef

Steeeeeeee-rike!!!!!

Now it's HR's turn to bat!


----------



## Hairazor

Home run

LordH?


----------



## Copchick

No, he's still in his tropical state of mind.

The Bloody Chef?


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nada

CC?


----------



## Copchick

Yep

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Good Morning

Roxy out and about?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

Shall Hairazor return?


----------



## Hairazor

She shall

BloodyC?


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry...

BC now?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next HR


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nope Sugarbear it is me! 
How about Fantom??? My little (or rather, 6 foot plus) Noah??


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe N. Fantom will be next?


----------



## Evil Andrew

No

Roxy next!


----------



## the bloody chef

Sorry! Roxy's busy!

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

CC?


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's out ticketing a ne'er-do-well


Hairazor for the win


----------



## Hairazor

Winner, winner, chicken dinner

P5?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Lord Homicide


----------



## Moon Dog

Will you ever learn? 

CC?


----------



## Copchick

Yay! Here I am! 

I saw Lord H's green light on. Are you here My Lord?


----------



## Hairazor

I think he had to walk Baxter

Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

Close 

Roxy now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

You're good!

BloodyC?


----------



## the bloody chef

Check!

Back to you HR! I think you're ;urking about!


----------



## N. Fantom

Sorry, i'm currently the only one lurking here

How about Hairazor now?


----------



## Hairazor

Good to see you around N.Fantom

Goblin?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

scareme?


----------



## graveyardmaster

me,me,me....

HHhhmmm lets say hairazor....


----------



## Hairazor

Hey you

Copchick?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Pretty Ghoul


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

HHhhmmm lets say roxy!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Now BC


----------



## scareme

Sorry

Evil Andrew


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes yes ! !

Now HR


----------



## scareme

Nope, me again

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Hairazor

Sneaking in 

BloodyC?


----------



## scareme

Close, but no cigar

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

EvilA?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes ! The mojo is flowing.....

HR ?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm back

Copchick?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

Goblin?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now back to H R


----------



## Hairazor

Last time tonight

Now maybe Goblin


----------



## Goblin

You rang?

Hairdresser......er.......Hairazor?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:No, but you can nickname me 'Hairmesser' if you like, due to my "Sunday morning just got out of bed wild mane hairdo".

How about Bloody Chef first thing?


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry...

CC?


----------



## the bloody chef

Not CC...BC here!

Scareme? You're up!


----------



## Hairazor

She looked away so I popped in

Roxy?


----------



## graveyardmaster

ME!..ME!..ME!

HHhhmmm hairazor still about....


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

BloodyC?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Spooky1


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now time for CC


----------



## Copchick

Yes, oh wise one.

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Ding, ding, ding!

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Verily I hath arrived

Hairazor?


----------



## the bloody chef

_Not bird, nor plane! Not football ref!_
_Just little ol' me, The Bloody Chef!_ 

_Next up= _
_the Evil Andrew??? _


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry...

CC?


----------



## Copchick

Good morning Moon Dog!

The Bloody Chef on deck?


----------



## the bloody chef

Top o' the mornin' to ya', T!

C'mon back!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe later


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

LordH?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!..

HHhhmm wonder...is the IRISH WITCH lurking about huh!


----------



## Hairazor

Where is the Irish Witch lately?

Spooky1?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

HHhhhmmm lets say IRISH WITCH....


----------



## the bloody chef

Nyet. Nein. No mon!

Is there a Punkin' in da house?:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Graveyardmaster


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nopey, nope, nope....
How about LordHomicide???? Or he may be too busy bowing....


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!!!!

roxy!!!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Hi GYM, it's me

Copchick?


----------



## Spooky1

Not this time

Pumpkin?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

Goblin?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

CC?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Present

GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

i"M here buddy!...

back to you hairazor...


----------



## Hairazor

OK

BloodyC checking in?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

HHhhhmmm is IRISH WITCH....lurking tonite....


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

Scareme?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Not quite yet.......
How about The Bloody Chef? Or Maroon Meat Clever as he's sometimes called.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Spooky 1 ?


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe Spooky1 will be next?


----------



## the bloody chef

Nope! It's the Maroon Meat Clever! jol:5????) 
Your turn, Goblin.....


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## Hairazor

Not just yet

Copchick now?


----------



## Copchick

Hello, HR!

I see Lord H's green light, is he going to appear?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe later


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

Maybe LordH?


----------



## the bloody chef

nope! he's still stuck at the bottom of the empty pool!

Your turn Dawg....


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope it's me. I'm back finally.

P5?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Who else were you expecting?

Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Copchick


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yep! Nice call Fair Hair!
How about the Lord of the Sharkpants???


----------



## Goblin

He was unavoidably restrained

Hairazing Hairazor?


----------



## the bloody chef

She's a-sleepin'!

CC's turn!


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry

CC now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ummmm, no


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

I'm up now

GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

you called!!!

back at you hairazor!!


----------



## Hairazor

Here!!

Spooky1?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## Copchick

Yeppers!

Bloody Chef checking in yet?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm back from Margaritaville so checking in!

BloodyC?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Hairazor?


----------



## the bloody chef

Nopers!

CC....wake uuppp!!!! It's your turn!


----------



## Hairazor

Still not up? I'll step up

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nada...

Roxy


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:No, no, no...I keep telling you...my name is Pumpkin5...

How about the Fair Hair? Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

here!

HHhhmmm lets say roxy!


----------



## Zurgh

Surprise! no...


P5, perhaps?


----------



## scareme

Surprise! no....

Zurgh again?


----------



## Zurgh

Sure, just because...


scareme, cause' she is cool like that.


----------



## scareme

I'm glad you noticed!

Back at you Zurgh.


----------



## Zurgh

It's hard to not see such greatness.


Super scareme, before I'm off to Mapleworld?


----------



## scareme

Where in the world is Mapleworld?

Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Almost hate to break up the run going on

Bone Dancer?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I am subbing for him tonight!
Bone Dancer said to guess Copchick.


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Pumpkin5?


----------



## the bloody chef

I am just not that cute!

Time to Raze some Hair?


----------



## Hairazor

Razing to the occasion

Copchick?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Just me.

scareme next


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

HHhhhmm lets say hairazor!!


----------



## Hairazor

Hello GYM

Maybe P5 checking in?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nay!

CopChick?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Hairazor


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Now HR?


----------



## the bloody chef

Sorry Dawg! No moon kibble for you!

Tina's turn!


----------



## Hairazor

Actually now me!

BloodyC?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Hehe it's me

Back to you Hairazor!


----------



## Hairazor

Hi CrazedH, I gotta get back to work but first---

Back to you!


----------



## graveyardmaster

just me!

HHhhhmmm lets say hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Hi GYM, good to see you

P5 around?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

HHhhmmm i think roxy is due to make an appearance!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good guess


graveyardmaster


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup here!

HHhhhmmm lets say spooky1


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

But me thinks BloodyC is due to make an appearance!


----------



## scareme

I bet no one counted on me.

Hairazor?


----------



## Copchick

Not just yet.

Maybe HR now?


----------



## Hairazor

Wise one

BloodyC?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

First me

Now BloodyC


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

CrazedH?


----------



## the bloody chef

I'm crazed, but I ain't H !
Iiiiiiiiiit's Goblin time!!!!


----------



## Goblin

You called?

The bloody chef?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## Copchick

You sly dog!

Pumpkin5?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't see her at the moment



Spooky1


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

HHhhmm lets say hairazor...you there buddy!


----------



## Hairazor

Hi GYM, how are you?

LordH?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

Roxy


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nope! Sorry Hair!
How about Spooky1? (the other half)


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope!

Copchick?


----------



## Goblin

Just the wickedly evil Mr. Goblin!

Either The Bloody Chef or The Swedish Chef......one or the other!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Uh huh!


HR?


----------



## Copchick

Just me, a little late.

GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup here!

HHhhhmm lets say pumpkin5..


----------



## Hairazor

Whoops, me

Now CrazedH?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

HHhhmm lets say my friend hairazor!


----------



## Hairazor

Hey you

Let's say back at GYM!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let's not


Copchick


----------



## CrazedHaunter

nope!


BloodyChef?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

HHhhhmmm lets say pumpkin5


----------



## the bloody chef

Hey! No cutting the line!

HR, your next appointment is here!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

wrong!!!


now HR!!!!


----------



## Hairazor

I had to, heh heh, do a little *clean up* after my last appt.

Copchick?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry

Roxy?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

nope



back to you Hairazor


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try again


Copchick


----------



## graveyardmaster

try again!

HHhhhmm lets say roxy...you there huh!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nada...

Spooky1?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

BloodyC?


----------



## the bloody chef

What? Oh, yeah! Howdy! I'm here!

Scareme?


----------



## Goblin

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

The Bloody Chef?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nuh-uh


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Yep, I was slow getting around this morning

P5?


----------



## graveyardmaster

me,me,meeeee!

HHhhmm i think pumpkin5 is ready to show herself...


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I think your right but I got here first.

now p5


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!!

HHhhmmmm lets say scarycher!!


----------



## Hairazor

Hey GYM, hope you got a good weekend planned!

CrazedH in the house?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, just me

Hairazor?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry


Scareme


----------



## Goblin

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Hairazor?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Sorry I'm late.


GYM?


----------



## the bloody chef

You were right on time- just wrong!

Copchick, if you're ready....


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

HHhhmmm lets say crazedhunter....


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Present..




RoxyBlue maybe


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

roxy now though!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Yep, yep, yep

Let's see if P5 is around?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't think she is


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Guilty as charged!

Crazed H?


----------



## graveyardmaster

me,me,meeeeeeeeeee!

HHhhhmmm lets say my good friend hairazor....you there buddy!


----------



## Moon Dog

Not right now...

CC?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

nope... me again!!


HR?


----------



## Copchick

Not yet, it's ME!!!

Back to ya CrazedHaunter


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I'm here.


lets see ....Bloody Chef?


----------



## Hairazor

Not bloody yet

Scareme


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## the bloody chef

Sorry! Bloody, not Spooky!

Goblin?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

goblin now though....


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Score for Moon Dog

Roxy?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

HHhhhmmm roxy must be due to show herself!!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

NoNo just me



Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Good one

Spooky1?


----------



## scareme

No

How about Hairazor again?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope me again...


Time for The Bloody Chef...


----------



## scareme

Nope

CrazedHaunter?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yup still here.

Hairazor?


----------



## scareme

Still me

CrazedHaunter?


----------



## Hairazor

Ha, ha, Me

CrazedH?


----------



## Copchick

I am a little crazed, but not him.

TBC?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:No, no, nopey! Sorry CC....tis I P5....but technically TBC said I could sub in for him any time I was feeling talkie......and tonight is such a night...soooooooooooo

How about HairRazor now??? Or Roxy? Or Spooky1? Or Goblin....okay...that doesn't really count as "A Guess" now does it????


----------



## Hairazor

I will have to do for now

BloodyC?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

I see a green light by Hairazors name still.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Wrong


The Bloody Chef is due!!


----------



## the bloody chef

Actually, it's not really me...I'm just subbin' for Punkin' since we traded shifts!!! teeheehee!!! :jol:

Callin' GYM....yer up!!!


----------



## Goblin

nope

Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR now?


----------



## Hairazor

Yep!

Copchick?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


The Bloody Chef, spatula in hand


----------



## the bloody chef

Right you are! Johnny, please tell her what she's won....!

Letsee...next will be.....Spooky1?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm back

CrazedH?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Welcome back HR..



CopChick?


----------



## the bloody chef

No, but I do appreciate a woman with handcuffs!

Summoning the Overlord of Darkness.....


----------



## Goblin

He tries to avoid a summons when he can

Scarem?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Present

GYM


----------



## CrazedHaunter

nah




back to HR


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll tag team for her


Copchick


----------



## Hairazor

She's probably dealing with murder and mayhem so I'll pinch hit

Scareme?


----------



## the bloody chef

She's out giving CC some work to do!

Punkin'? You busy?


----------



## Goblin

Apparently she was

The Bloody Chef?


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Bingo

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good guess!


Copchick


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Sorry Roxy...you are usually correct....maybe I read the wrong directions??

How about The Bloody Chef?? Or is he too busy listening to 107??? Mr. Brag!


----------



## Hairazor

Hi P5, it's me

CrazedH?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR again?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope


Now Hr


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

Roxy?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning!

Roxy?


----------



## the bloody chef

Sorry, HR! 'Tis I!

CC you gone to work yet?


----------



## Moon Dog

Must have...

Spooky1?


----------



## Hairazor

Not just yet!

CrazedH?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yup

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Pumpkin5?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope 

Pumpkin5?


----------



## Hairazor

Four nopes in a row, Yipes!

Copchick?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

How about Roxy?


----------



## the bloody chef

Nope! She must be workin'!

HR....HR....HR...........


----------



## RoxyBlue

No...no...no...


Copchick


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Me again.

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Yes!

Crazed again?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yes

CopChick your up!


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry

Haven't seen EvilA for a bit


----------



## scareme

And you're still not seeing her.

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Scareme?


----------



## the bloody chef

Nope! she's out checkin' her garden!

P5???


----------



## Hairazor

She's checking the sky for snow

Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Right!

Spooky1?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:No......he is busy taking pictures of deer
How about Bloody Chef?


----------



## the bloody chef

You rang!

HR is due to check in....


----------



## Hairazor

Yes she is

CrazedH?


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

P5?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CH?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yup! In the middle of the Super Bowl too!


P5?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nada

HR?


----------



## Copchick

Nope

TBC?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

nope

Moon Dog?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nuh-uh


Copchick


----------



## Evil Andrew

nope 

Next HR


----------



## Hairazor

You're good!

BloodyC?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope,

Back to you HR


----------



## Hairazor

Last one tonight

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Yep!

P5?


----------



## the bloody chef

No Punkin' here!

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep


The Bloody Chef on the rebound?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nada

CC?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Noooo...sorry MD....
How about Bloody Chef??? I have a whole pond of pudding for you to swim through.....all flavors....all delicious.......YUMMMMMM!


----------



## the bloody chef

Can I say 'no' to pudding? I think not!!!

I have a nice shiny nickel for a comeback Punkin'!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Well you know how I love shiny things.......
(I think we messed up saying too much about ourselves....)
Okay....I will see your nickel and raise you a pudding pop! (p.s. they are frosty and delicious, and yet...still pudding!)


----------



## the bloody chef

Oh, c'mon! I am _not _that easy!.....wait a minute....okay...so I_ am_ that easy!!! :smoking:

One more nickel or a nice shiny dime? Your choice! Time for me to go back to the Rangers losing _again! :voorhees:_


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:How could I refuse you??? (you may have extra pudding cups...or something equally delcious...you are a chef....)
Okay...since you are abandoning me for the game....the story of my life....I will guess someone else....how about Hairazor? Are you out and about?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

She maybe around but ya got me instead...


How about CopChick?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No.

ZF?


----------



## Copchick

No JT, just me.



the bloody chef said:


> Time for me to go back to the Rangers losing _again! :voorhees:_


Oh what a shame. You know how badly I feel for you.  Since you're watching a losing game, I'm calling on you to tune in next.


----------



## the bloody chef

razzafuzzamazzapruzzaRRRRRR!

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

CrazedH?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You have chosen wisely

Scareme?


----------



## the bloody chef

You are not as wise!

EvilA?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Hairazor?


----------



## Copchick

She's still snoozing

Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup!

HR?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:No!....where is she????
Bloody Chef...it is time for breakfast....Pudding and Pancakes....


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about a high fiber granola bar?


Copchick


----------



## Hairazor

I'm up

CrazedH?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

here!!!


scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Boo! Did I scare you?

CH?


----------



## the bloody chef

Nopers!

P5...where's me puddin' cakes?!?!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Next is HR


----------



## Hairazor

Bingo!

Copchick?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## Hairazor

Nada

CrazedH?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah!

HR


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR now?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

again nah!!

third times the charm HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

Scareme?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Graveyardmaster


----------



## the bloody chef

Sorry, Rox!

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Boo again, did I scare you this time? 

CC?


----------



## Copchick

Yes, oh wise one.

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

You're good!

Scareme?


----------



## the bloody chef

Not so much!

EA??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

CrazedHaunter


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yup

Back to you RoxyBlue!


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, but I'll tell her hi for you.

Crazed?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Sure 

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy!

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Howdy Hairazor


----------



## Moon Dog

Cc?


----------



## the bloody chef

Sorry! Bc!

CC now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

P5?


----------



## graveyardmaster

me,me,meeeeeeeeee!!

HR....


----------



## Hairazor

Hey GYM good to see you!

Back at you!


----------



## graveyardmaster

here!!!

back at you HR...


----------



## Hairazor

Okey Dokey!

Copchick?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## the bloody chef

Nope.

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

I'm here.

Back at you chef.


----------



## Hairazor

Whoops, me

Back to you Scareme


----------



## CrazedHaunter

me


now HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy!

Back to you P5!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I am bowing deeply at the waist....thank you Fair Hair!!!
How about Sir Goblin next????


----------



## Goblin

Yay verily milady

That thar Pumpkin5 lady


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Right on

Where oh where is LordH?


----------



## graveyardmaster

i"m here hairazor...

HHhhhmmm lets say HR


----------



## Hairazor

Hi guy, what's up?

I see a green light by EvilA!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Dang ! You're psychic !

Now calling P5 !


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope 

How about CopChick?


----------



## Copchick

Yes, you are correct CH!

Evil A, you checking in?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes - you're psychic too ! 

Hairazor for the trifecta


----------



## Hairazor

Hello!

CrazedH?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time


Scareme


----------



## Moon Dog

Nada

Goblin?


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry

Copchick?


----------



## graveyardmaster

its me hairazor!!

HHHhhmm lets say HR


----------



## Hairazor

How ya doing?

Back at you GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

i"m not so good hairazor..floored with the flu....been of work now for over a week...it sucks...slowly getting better though....hows things with you?

back at you HR....


----------



## Hairazor

Oh no, that flu is a bugger! Get well!

Crazed H?


----------



## scareme

naw

Hairazor, lets get that count up!


----------



## Hairazor

OK!

Back at you Scareme!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## the bloody chef

I've been called many things, but Roxy ain't one of 'em!

CC?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

GYM?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No. 


The Bloody Chef


----------



## N. Fantom

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

Moon Dog?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now mr G


----------



## Goblin

Taaaa Dahhhhhhhhh!

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## the bloody chef

Wrong Again!

P5? P5? P5?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, no, and no


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Present

BloodyC?


----------



## the bloody chef

You rang?

Roxy...batter up!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## Copchick

You're the smartest dog I know!

TBC, post ho extraodinaire?


----------



## Evil Andrew

nope 

now hr


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You rang?

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

P5?


----------



## scareme

no

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

CrazedH?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

good guess


back to you HR


----------



## Hairazor

Sure, why not?

Copchick?


----------



## Evil Andrew

nope 

now HR


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry

Spooky1?


----------



## Hairazor

Nein

BloodyC?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nix.

Scareme?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

Calling Goblin?


----------



## scareme

No

But now Gobby will show


----------



## CaptainCadaver

Nope


Hairazor,
Come in,Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy CaptainC

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Righty O

Hairrazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Hey you!

I'm gonna send it back to Scareme then hit the hay!


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

You rang?

Gobby?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC maybe?


----------



## CaptainCadaver

Well,You could call me CC.
But I don't think I'm the CC you're talking about. 


scareme?


----------



## Hairazor

Not this time

P5?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Hairazor the Magnificent


----------



## graveyardmaster

you mean roxy...GYM the greatest....lol!!

roxy!!


----------



## Hairazor

Oops, me!

Lordy LordH?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope.

TBC?


----------



## CaptainCadaver

Afraid not.

Copchick?


----------



## Hairazor

Not just now

Goblin?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nerp

Now an HR repeat


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe later

BloodyC?


----------



## CaptainCadaver

It just isn't so.


Evil Andrew?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope,

Time for HR to make an appearance.


----------



## Hairazor

Presto

P5?


----------



## scareme

How about me?

Hairazor? You've only got 11 to go!


----------



## Hairazor

Hey you, thanks for the heads up

Back to you Scareme!


----------



## Evil Andrew

What she said....


----------



## Spooky1

Not this time

How about Hairazor for 7,000


----------



## scareme

not yet

How about now, Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

OK!

Now Copchick?


----------



## Goblin

Who's Now Copchick?

Scareme or her italian cousin Scarame


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## the bloody chef

Nope again!

P5?


----------



## Hairazor

How many nopes till a win?

CrazedH?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope again....

HHhhhmm HR.....ITS A DEF YUP!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hairazor

YUP, YUP, YUP. 

Now P5?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

BloodyC?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now BC


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Now calling P5 !


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Uh huh!

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Correct

Back at you CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yup still here.

Right back to you HR!


----------



## Hairazor

One last time tonight

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## Copchick

You are one smart cookie

TBC checking in?


----------



## Hairazor

He's finishing brunch about now

So he should be next!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope back to CC


----------



## Copchick

Back at you oh Evil one.


----------



## Evil Andrew

You are wise and farsighted !

Next is HR


----------



## Hairazor

Good choice!

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Yep

Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## Hairazor

Whoops!

GYM?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Copchick


----------



## scareme

Sorry

Hairazor?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Good chance Scareme will return


----------



## Goblin

That's why I don't let you pick the lottery numbers

Scareme?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

nope!

CopChick?


----------



## Hairazor

No

Scareme?


----------



## Copchick

Nope

CrazedHaunter gonna check in again?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now HR


----------



## Hairazor

Bingo

BloodyC?


----------



## the bloody chef

Bongo!

Gobalin?


----------



## Goblin

You called oh bloody one?

Hairazor if not Scareme or The Bloody Chef unless it's Pumpkin5
or possibly Roxie or Spooky1 or it might just be me.....unless it's Copchick!


----------



## Copchick

Yay, you're right!

I think it's time for Moon Dog


----------



## Goblin

Is that a hot dog you only eat by moonlight?

Copchick?


----------



## Moon Dog

No, that would be incorrect on both accounts

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Correct-o!

Now perhaps CrazedH?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Perhaps not


Scareme


----------



## CrazedHaunter

nope its me!!


Scareme perhaps?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Now HR


----------



## Moon Dog

Wrong answer

EA???


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ok

Now CC


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

Back to EA


----------



## Copchick

Nope

Now it's Evil Andrew's turn.


----------



## Hairazor

Me, me, pick me!

BloodyC?


----------



## the bloody chef

That is a correct statement!!!! A *GOLD STAR* for you!!!

Right back to ya'!


----------



## RoxyBlue

HA!


the bloody chef again?


----------



## Hairazor

He will appear after me!


----------



## the bloody chef

That's **TWO STARS** for you!!! Yay!!!

One Mo' Time?!?!?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Awwwww you guessed!

Everyone's snoring away so I have no idea who to pick.............

Wake up Scareme!


----------



## RoxyBlue

She can't hear you


Copchick


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Cutting in.

Now Copchick


----------



## Hairazor

Also cutting in,

Now Copchick?


----------



## the bloody chef

Nopity Dopity!

Punkin'? You done playing with those widdle spiders?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

my quess is she's still fiddlin' with them!

Goblin your turn!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Negative

ScareMe


----------



## Copchick

Sorry, I won't scare you.

TBC in the house?


----------



## the bloody chef

I am!! Thanks for noticing!

C'mon back!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

Spooky1?


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe later

CrazedH?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Here!


TBC?


----------



## scareme

Nope

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Hello

N.Fantom?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Goblin?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

nah! 

Hairazor you still around ?


----------



## scareme

She might be, but I'm here.

Crazy again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sometimes


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Present

LordH?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Me again!

I'm gonna go out on a limb and say Queen Ruby!


----------



## Hairazor

I'm popping in

Scareme?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Me first
Now Scareme


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next The Razor of Hair ?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Back at the B-day man, EvilA


----------



## the bloody chef

You got his evil twin instead!

How about it, Brother?!?


----------



## Goblin

Missed it again

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Yes!!

Copchick?


----------



## Lunatic

Ahhh what the hell, I'll try this.

Pumpkin5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yes, thank you...I thought you guys had all forgotten about me....
Thanks to Lunatic though...I am bacckkkkkkkkkk....
How about my forum fav, Lunatic?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Wrong, lol

Lets see now, I think I see VLad coming this way


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

HHhhmmm lets say HR..


----------



## the bloody chef

Sorry GYM!

Punkin? Can't stand the thought of you feelin' left out!


----------



## Hairazor

I'll call for P5 also!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

not yet, but how about Now


----------



## Hairazor

She's chatting but I'll call her again!

P5?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

How about Roxy?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Goblin?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

no

HR should be showing up soon


----------



## graveyardmaster

not yet though

but maybe now....HR!!


----------



## Hairazor

Ta Da!

Scareme in the Haunt?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

No

Now she is


----------



## graveyardmaster

NAH!!

HHhhhmmm lets say roxy!!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Time for QR


----------



## QueenRuby2002

How did you know? Are you stalking me again?

Grave.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

EA?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Feelin the mojo

HR ?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

EA again?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope



Scareme


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe later

Goblin?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

No
EA


----------



## the bloody chef

Sorry! you got his evil twin!

Goblin?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## Copchick

Yes, yes

Pumpkin5?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

No it's me....

Scareme come on down your the next poster.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Perhaps not


QueenRuby


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Calling CC


----------



## Copchick

Here I am, Miss America! 

QueenRuby?


----------



## Hairazor

Me for now

GYM?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nien

Now QR


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who?


Scareme


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

QR for the win


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Blocked

RoxyBlue?


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry

Spooky1


----------



## the bloody chef

Sorry! 'Tis the Bloody1!

Evil Queen?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nada

CC?


----------



## Hairazor

She's busy, so I'm popping in

GYM?


----------



## Copchick

Ha, ha, no I wasn't at the gym. 

TBC?


----------



## CaptainCadaver

Nope.

Copchick?


----------



## Copchick

Aye, aye Captain

CrazedHaunter?


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe He will be next!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

you get the cupie doll!



TBC?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not this time.

Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Negative

Time for Roxy now !


----------



## Copchick

Nope

Hairazor are you here?


----------



## Hairazor

I R!

Now P5?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now P5 ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nup


Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Goblin?


----------



## Hairazor

Just me

CrazedH?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

yup


Evil A?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry

BloodyC?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nein

Mr G


----------



## Goblin

You rang?

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nada

CC?


----------



## Hairazor

Awww, missed

Scareme?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:No, it is just a plain ole gourd.
How about the Bloody Chef?


----------



## the bloody chef

You are _not _plain! But you are correct!!!!

Roxy's turn?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Try again MD


----------



## Hairazor

I'm going to summon P5


----------



## scareme

She won't come, but I will.

Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

Goblin?


----------



## scareme

No, but people have told me I look like him.

HR?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## scareme

No

Hairaxor?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning!

Back to Scareme?


----------



## the bloody chef

Sorry! I didn't mean to interrupt!

Scareme now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Copchick


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC now?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nah! 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

EvilA?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No Evil A here


Hairazor


----------



## Goblin

She's been unavoidably restrained

Scareme, if you dare............


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

P5 in the Haunt?


----------



## graveyardmaster

i am HR....sorry!

HHhhmmm my best forum friend HR!!..you there buddy!


----------



## Hairazor

Never be sorry, always glad to hear from you

Back at you GYM!


----------



## graveyardmaster

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!.HERE!!!

HHHhhhmm HR!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scareme

Noooooooo!

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Okey Dokey

N.Fantom?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope time for 

CC !


----------



## Copchick

Perfect timing!

Is crazed haunter appearing?


----------



## Hairazor

He's probably hiding so he can pop out and startle us

BloodyC?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Boo! Did I scare ya?


Back to you HR


----------



## Hairazor

Why yes you did, heehee

Back to you CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

BOO!! Oops! I did it again.. 


Time for Roxy to show up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good guess


Scareme


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

CH ?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Just that dang old orange orb...
How about The Bloody Chef...bring some of your musical sounds my way....


----------



## the bloody chef

n o 

Is there a Punkin' lurkin'?


----------



## Hairazor

She probably is but I'm popping in

Now Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Not even close!

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Maybe a little.. 

HR?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry


Copchick


----------



## Hairazor

I'm sure she will appear soon

like maybe now, Copchick


----------



## scareme

Nope

HR?


----------



## Copchick

Uh uh.

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

yup

wild guess..Copchick?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm jumping in and calling Copchick now!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

CrazedH?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

The Bloody Chef?


----------



## scareme

no

Gobby again?


----------



## Goblin

Of course

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

You have me figured out, don't you?

Gobby


----------



## the bloody chef

Me no Gobby!

Hmmmm....let's see.....Copchick, perhaps?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning everyone

Copchick around?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't see her


Scareme


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Maybe CC now?


----------



## scareme

May me now?

Maybe CC now?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

HR?


----------



## the bloody chef

Sorry, Bro!

Scareme???


----------



## scareme

Righty-O

chef?


----------



## Hairazor

Uh, uh

Scareme?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nah


Scareme


----------



## scareme

YES!

back to CrazedHaunter


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

HR !


----------



## scareme

Suprise!

Andy Bada$$!


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Winnah!


Spooky1


----------



## CrazedHaunter

me again

Moon dog?


----------



## scareme

No

Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, but I can see him from here


Bone Dancer


----------



## scareme

No

Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Hey you

Back at you, Scareme


----------



## scareme

I'm here baby!

Now something really unexpected...Hairazor.


----------



## Goblin

Nobody ever expects the Goblin

Scare.......what's her name!


----------



## scareme

ME!

Copchick?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope 

Copchick


----------



## Hairazor

Me, me, me, pick me

How bout P5?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not yet


Copchick


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nerp

HR !


----------



## Hairazor

Hey there

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Try again : )


----------



## scareme

Yup

Evil Andy again?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope 


Now EA


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes !

Mojo is calling to .....ScareMe


----------



## scareme

Duh! You tricked me.

Let me see if I can get it right this time. Crazy legs?


----------



## Hairazor

Did you possibly mean---Crazed H?


----------



## scareme

Yup, Did you want to guess me?

You!


----------



## Hairazor

Me

Yes, Scareme?


----------



## scareme

We're on a roll now!

Troll Wizzard?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nay 


Hairazor


----------



## scareme

no

Gobby?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Ding ding ding, winner

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woot!


Hairazor again?


----------



## Hairazor

One last time before I have to plunge into work for a while!!

Copchick?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC now?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nyet!

Scareme?


----------



## Hairazor

Nein!

EvilA?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ahh, wise you are!

Now ScareMe


----------



## Copchick

Nope, she's catching up on the old SOAP series.

Spooky1 feeling better yet?


----------



## Goblin

Spooky1's feeling butter again?

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

HR


----------



## Goblin

Since you asked nicely...........NO!

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Hairazor

Me, then EvilA


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Still here

CrazedH?


----------



## Goblin

Noooooooooooooo

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

One last time tonight

Goblin?


----------



## scareme

I am evil, but I'm more scared.

Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Did I hear my name called twice?

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Yes

Gobby, is there an echo in here?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

CazedH?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yup!


RoxyBlue?


----------



## the bloody chef

Sorry, she's busy at the moment!

Scareme???


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next miss Roxy


----------



## Hairazor

Later, like, Maybe now, Roxy


----------



## Copchick

Negatory

Is Crazed Haunter appearing?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry I'm late for the earlier guesses


Hairazor


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Bloody Chef?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Time to raze some hair !


----------



## Hairazor

Can do!

Goblin?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Nope, just little old me - for the first time in a very long while...

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Noooooooooooo

Scareme?


----------



## Copchick

She must be getting caught up with her sleep.

Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes!

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning!

BloodyC?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Possibly Spooky1?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Impossible 

Now HR


----------



## Hairazor

Righty - O

Scareme


----------



## Goblin

She's been unavoidably restrained

Scareme or the heck with it!


----------



## the bloody chef

Not!

CC...time to wake up!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

CC now?


----------



## Copchick

Yawn, here.

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Up and at em at last

GYM?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Hairazor is lurking about


----------



## Goblin

Surprise!

Roxy?


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin, Daylight Savings time play havoc with your schedule?

Now Roxy?


----------



## scareme

Not yet

But next, Roxy


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

CC


----------



## Copchick

Si, Si!

Crazed Haunter?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Spooky1


----------



## Hairazor

He may be just around the corner

Spooky1?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Here!

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Hairazor or Scareme


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Someone who is very smart will post next


----------



## Hairazor

So right!!

P5?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nada

HR


----------



## the bloody chef

Nadalamente'

My twin, EA???


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Wrong again,

Back to you TBC


----------



## Copchick

No!

HR now?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Ready, set, HR now !


----------



## Hairazor

I've been perusing the other parts of the forum, now for the fun and games

BloodyC?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Spooky1


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Mr G


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Sorry Jan, Spooky is out slaying dragons and bad guys.....(Edit...WTF...Evil..you are just too dang fast.....)
How about Evil A? Champion of truth and goodness?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Fast, true and good !

Now the Goblin ?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## Hairazor

Oops

Scareme?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Copchick


----------



## CrazedHaunter

nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Winner!

P5?


----------



## scareme

No

Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

EvilA?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes yes !

Back to you, HR !


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

EA?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Now HR !


----------



## Hairazor

Now!

Moon Dog still here?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next P5 !


----------



## the bloody chef

Sorry, Dude!
Iiiiiiiit's Goblin time!


----------



## Goblin

Taaaa Daaaaaa!

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## Copchick

Si, si!

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yeppers


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Here


crazedH?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

present


Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yo, back at you CrazedH!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope. 

CC !


----------



## Copchick

Good guess, Evil A.

Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Correct as usual Queen Sara

HR?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll tell her you called


Copchick


----------



## Hairazor

She's polishing her badge

BloodyC?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Try again, HR : )


----------



## Hairazor

OK, I will,

BloodyC?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Keep trying


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

OK, 

BloodyC?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Give it another try

Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

OK

BloodyC OR CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

You rang?


BloodyC


----------



## Goblin

Not even close!

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## Hairazor

Negative

P5?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

nah


Pumpkin5


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next Roxy


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I am sorry Crazed and Hair...I was scoping the $20 Challenge...WTF? I can't even buy mascara for $20......
Okay...how about The Bloody Chef???


----------



## the bloody chef

Punkin' called and I answered!!

Back to you Gourdalicious!!!


----------



## Goblin

Gourdy can't make it right now

Scareme?


----------



## Hairazor

Later

CrazedH.


----------



## Goblin

Wrong. Wanna try guessing the other 5 numbers?

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Still here

Back at you Goblin, then I'm turning in!


----------



## Goblin

Goodnight......Uhhhhh what was your name again?

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

GYM?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nuh-uh


Copchick


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope now HR !


----------



## Hairazor

Oh, you're clever

Back to EvilA?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes yes !

Now the mojo calls CH !


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Good Mojo.


How about Scareme?


----------



## Goblin

Keep looking!

Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Wow, hours later but Here

Goblin?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yep still here

CrazedH?


----------



## Goblin

Who?

Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

P5?


----------



## Hairazor

Not right now

Copchick?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Graveyardmaster


----------



## Evil Andrew

Negative 

Time to get the mojo flowing.....

Calling HR !


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Copchick?


----------



## Goblin

She accidently handcuffed herself to the patrol car

Hairazor?


----------



## Copchick

Nope

Moon Dog chiming in?


----------



## Moon Dog

Here I is!

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Hairazor!


Scareme


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Zurgh

I ain't nowhere near that pretty...


P5, perchance?


----------



## Copchick

Perchance, no.

Crazed Haunter?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Oh shoot Tina...I heard Zurgh beckon...and so I beckoned back.....
How about the Bloody Chef? Is he around tonight cutting and slashing?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Please try again, P5


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe later


Captain Cadaver


----------



## Hairazor

Just me

EvilA?


----------



## Evil Andrew

HR is the wisest of ALL !

Roxy ?


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Good one Goblin

Moon Dog?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Razor of Hair


----------



## Hairazor

You rang?

Copchick?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

do i look like a chick?


RoxyBlue?


----------



## CaptainCadaver

Sorry,But no.

Hairazor?


----------



## Copchick

Uh uh

Moon Dog's evening appearance?


----------



## Hairazor

Not just yet

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep


Evil Andrew


----------



## fontgeek

Not me!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Sorry I'm a little late.....
Now HR


----------



## Goblin

She's sound asleep

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Someone utterly charming


----------



## Hairazor

You got it! ahahaha!

CrazedH?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not this time.. 

CC?


----------



## Hairazor

Me, me, pick me

EvilA?


----------



## Copchick

Nope

Back to you HR


----------



## Hairazor

OK

Now EvilA?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes ! Wise and far seeing , you are !

Next wiIll be ScareMe


----------



## Goblin

Not tonight

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Hi Goblin

CrazedH in the Haunt?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Guess not


Spooky1


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

HR !!


----------



## Hairazor

I R here

Spooky1?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nope....sorry...past his bedtime...
Where is the howling hound when you need him??? Moondog?????


----------



## Moon Dog

Right you are!

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You have chosen wisely

Hairazor?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

sorry Gob ya got me.

Now HR


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## Hairazor

Now Hairazor, hehe

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Present!


The Bloody Chef


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers!

CrazedH?


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nada

CC?


----------



## Copchick

Good morning!

P5?


----------



## Lunatic

Nope.
Now P5?


----------



## Hairazor

Now P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Thanks Hairazor! Don't mind if I do!

How about CrazedHaunter now?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Nope, its me 

Let's see now, about time of Roxy to show up


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why, how astute of you


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Astute back at you!

GYM?


----------



## graveyardmaster

you called!!

hairazor!!


----------



## Hairazor

You called back!

LordH?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Copchick


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC now perhaps?


----------



## Goblin

Perhaps......Maybe........Not a chance buster!

Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nada

CC?


----------



## Hairazor

Not at the moment

but maybe now Copchick will appear!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think not


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Sure, why not?

CrazedH?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

at your service!

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Goblin

Not tonight

Hairazor?


----------



## Copchick

Nope

It's Moon Dog time


----------



## Goblin

Maybe later

Copchick?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry


Graveyardmaster


----------



## Hairazor

He's not here right now

Maybe P5?


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's talking to Bone Dancer in chat


Evil Andrew


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No

I believe Hairazor is in the vicinity


----------



## Hairazor

Am!

Copchick?


----------



## Goblin

Amazing! You're absolutely WRONG!

Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Bingo wasn't his name-o

CC?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


The Bloody Chef


----------



## Hairazor

Hi yo, no

GYM?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

nope


TBC


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Up waaay too early but here

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yeppers


Copchick


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## Hairazor

Me

Copchick?


----------



## Copchick

Wooo hooo!

Crazed Haunter?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy!

CrazedH?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Here I is!!

Back to you HR


----------



## Hairazor

Works for me

GYM?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

CH ?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Tis the amazing Mr. Goblin!

Is Hairazor in the room?


----------



## Hairazor

I am

Back at you Goblin!


----------



## Goblin

Back again!

The Easter Bunny?


----------



## Hairazor

Well, at my house, yes

Copchick?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!!

HHhhhmm lets say HR!!..you there buddy!


----------



## Spooky1

Not this time

Roxy?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Rubber Duck, you got your ears on? Come on


----------



## Evil Andrew

Time for HR


----------



## Hairazor

Bingo

BloodyC?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

P5


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Hey Joe, looks as if you win the prize...hhhhmmmmmm...this late? 
How about Evil A?


----------



## Goblin

Not tonight

Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Now HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Good choice

P5 in the haunt?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this one


Copchick


----------



## Moon Dog

She's handing out tickets...

Spooky1?


----------



## Copchick

Nope

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Well played!

Moon Dog?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Time for P5 !


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's in chat chatting


Hairazor


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

No.

How about Hairazor now?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Goblin time yet?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## Hairazor

nope

maybe Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe yes


Copchick


----------



## CrazedHaunter

no


its Goblin time...


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Zurgh?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Negative

Time for HR !


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:No, you are wrong.....and I am so sorry to have to break it to you...
How about Copchickles?


----------



## Hairazor

Better late than never

CrazedH?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Choose again HR


----------



## Spooky1

You choose poorly

EA come on back!


----------



## Goblin

He accidently locked himself out again

Hairazor?


----------



## Copchick

No

It's time for Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes!

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

You called?

BloodyC around?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Haven't seen him in a while


Copchick


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I think she is icing her nose...thanks to Mr. Jack, ha, ha...
How about Hairazor? Are you in the house???


----------



## Hairazor

Just me

EvilA?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nup


Pumpkin5


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

HR will get the mojo flowing here ......


----------



## Hairazor

I'll try

Next up, Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Here I am!

Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's frosting someone's hair


Copchick


----------



## Hairazor

Nope, I'm frosting cookies

Now Copchick?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC now?


----------



## Copchick

Ta daaaaa!

Is Dock going to join us?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Time for Miss Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

How about the 1 of Spooky?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Hairrazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR now?


----------



## DocK

Nope

Guessing: Goblin!


----------



## Hairazor

Hairazor finally gets a break and jumps in

Copchick


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sadly, no.


Evil Andrew unless Hairazor gets another break


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope, but the dog is off of work and enjoying an ice cold beer.

Care to join me CC?


----------



## Hairazor

I bet she would but not just this moment!

I'm bouncing it back to you MoonDog!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Na

I call from the beyond to...... HR !


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Sorry Charlie...(Evil) Only the best tasting tuna gets to be Starfish...
How about DocK?? (since he is burning up the forum, here lately?)


----------



## Goblin

Who?

Pumpkin5 still hanging around?


----------



## Hairazor

Me checking in

Spooky1?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

It's Goblin time!


----------



## Hairazor

He's busy knitting cat hoodies

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Copchick


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

How bout CrazedH?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

Goblin time?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:No....sorry....no Goblin...how about Copchick?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope 

Back to you Pumpkin


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Thanks CH!!!
How about the Crazed Guy????


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Hairazor?


----------



## DocK

Nope

Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Right on queue

CC?


----------



## Hairazor

Later,

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Present!


Evil Andrew


----------



## Moon Dog

Not this time

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Not tonight

Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

Now HR?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now me, a little late


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Ah, I finally got to the computer

P5


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Hey Baby Girl! You are so RIGHT!

How about my new friend, and always entertaining CrazedHaunter? (Joe-Joe, holler at me!)


----------



## CrazedHaunter

YO JANA HERE I AM,

Ok enuff yelling, back to you P5


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mwahaha!


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

CrazedH still in the Haunt?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Good call HR,

How about RoxyBlue


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:NO!! But he gave me the go ahead to Holler for him!
How about Roxy blue next???


----------



## Goblin

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:NO!! But he gave me the go ahead to Holler for him!
> How about Roxy blue next???


He gave you the go ahead? He who?

Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## DocK

Nope

Hairazor?


----------



## Pumpkin5

Goblin said:


> He gave you the go ahead? He who?
> 
> Hairazor?


Sorry...CrazedHaunter and I must have posted at the same time...Oops....


----------



## Bone Dancer

Nope, its me. 

I am sure Roxy will have to post next, she is like that you know. lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here


Bone Dancer might return


----------



## Hairazor

Morning everyone

Well I will also shout out for Bone Dancer!


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's letting us down, HR


Copchick


----------



## Copchick

Yes, oh wise one!

Time for Moon Dog yet?


----------



## Hairazor

He'll probably be around soon

DocK?


----------



## DocK

Right here!

Now where's Moondog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Present!

Roll call, HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

We are so on a roll, which I will probably now break by saying....



....Copchick?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

shattered

CopChick?


----------



## Pumpkin5

CrazedHaunter said:


> shattered
> 
> CopChick?


:jol:CH if you are shattered...I am splattered.....

How about Moondog???


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes!

Spooky1?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nein !

Time for de Pumpkinator !


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

HR?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wrong-o


Now Hairazor, please


----------



## Hairazor

Okey Dokey

Where is the BloodyChef?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

He's busy cooking something up.

Soo how about Pumpkin5?


----------



## Hairazor

Just me!

Copchick?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope 

HR


----------



## Copchick

Nah...

Dock?


----------



## Hairazor

Me

Scareme


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nuh-uh


Copchick


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Spooky1?


----------



## Copchick

Nope

Crazed Haunter?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Bingo!

Maybe HR this time


----------



## Hairazor

Hello

P5?


----------



## DocK

No way, José!

Moondog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Here I am!

HR?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


DocK


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Monk

Sorry, no.

Spooky1


----------



## Copchick

Uh, uh.

HR?


----------



## Monk

nope
Roxy?


----------



## Hairazor

Late as usual

Spooky1?


----------



## Goblin

Wrong. Drop and give me a hundred pushups!

Hairazor?


----------



## DocK

Nope...

Still howlin' for Moondog


----------



## Goblin

Nope! Drop and give me 100 pushups

Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

My arms are tired after all the pushups

P5


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope - no pushups required


Monk


----------



## Monk

Congrats

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Drop and give me a 1000 deep knee bends

Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Monk

No

Dock


----------



## DocK

Present

Moondog?


----------



## Monk

NOPE

Dock?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Scareme is lurking nearby


----------



## CrazedHaunter

nope
but CopChick is!


----------



## Goblin

No she isn't

Is that you, Hairazor?


----------



## DocK

Nope

Maybe Moondog?


----------



## Moon Dog

No maybe's about it

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Copchick


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry


Evil Andrew


----------



## Monk

nope


Goblin?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope again


Pumpkin5 if she can tear herself away from Chat


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll tell him you asked after him


Possibly Spooky1 now?


----------



## Spooky1

Yes!

Monk?


----------



## Goblin

Naw. He was cancelled a year or two back

Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

HR now?


----------



## Ramonadona

Nope, sorry.

Roxy Blue?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Yes

P5?


----------



## Monk

no

Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Copchick?


----------



## Monk

nope

RoxyBlue?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nay nay!
It's HR time.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Its ScareMeTime !


----------



## scareme

You're right!

Back at you Andy!


----------



## Hairazor

You will have to settle for me

Spooky1?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

And you will have to settle for me
Ok Scareme your turn


----------



## Goblin

You'll have to settle for me........and like it!

Scareme Haizazor?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sorry

Vlad ?


----------



## Ramonadona

Nope

Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning all

Scareme?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Copchick


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes - we need Copchick !!


----------



## Copchick

Here, here I am!

I saw Spooky1's green light on. Will he check in?


----------



## Goblin

I doubt it

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy Goblin

Shooting it back to Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Missed me!

Hairazor again?


----------



## Hairazor

Once more with gusto

And Goblin again?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:The Pumpkin5 is subbing in for Goblin....
Hee, hee.....how about...
CrazedHaunter???


----------



## Goblin

Wrong choice

Pumpkin5 or someone subbing for her


----------



## Hairazor

No one could ever replace Pumpkin5 but sub? I'll try

BloodyC?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Crap late again, sorry Jana.
'Bout time Scrareme showed up!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Spooky1?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Awwwww Hair...you are SWEET!...
Okay...how about Copchick? Where is our fearless Cop about town?


----------



## Copchick

Ta Daaaa!!!!

I saw Evil A's green light on...


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes !

Now, the mojo flows to HR !


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Flow on to Goblin!


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Hairazor or a reasonable facsimile


----------



## Moon Dog

Not this time 

HR now?


----------



## DocK

Nope

Maybe now (HR)???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ummmm, no


Copchick


----------



## Hairazor

Now Hairazor

Next Copchick


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Time for my favorite Pumpkin - P5 !


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Goblin


----------



## Ramonadona

Nope.

Now Copchick?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Present

Monk?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## Copchick

Yes, wise one

Dock?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Negative

Time for HR


----------



## Hairazor

Right you are

Goblin about yet?


----------



## Goblin

I'm always about!

Hairrazor?


----------



## Ramonadona

Nope.

I think Goblin is still about


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning Mr Moon Dog

Roxy next?


----------



## RoxyBlue

As you wish


Copchick


----------



## Copchick

Yeppers

P5?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

I call on HR to appear !


----------



## Hairazor

Presto!

Back at you EvilA


----------



## Goblin

Intercepted!

Hairazor still around?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Ramonadona

Nope.

I think Evil Andrew will make the scene?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He did 11 hours ago


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Morning all

Monk in the Haunt?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

You are good

CrazedH?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Time to raise some hair ...


----------



## Hairazor

Can Do

Pumpkin5?


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Ramonadona

Sorry.

Goblin?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Monk?


----------



## Ramonadona

Nope

RoxyBlue?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe later

P5?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nuh-uh


Copchick


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

GYM?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

Moon Dog?


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

You still around Goblin?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Evil Queen?


----------



## Ramonadona

Nope.

Scareme?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No

Evil Andrew


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No no

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Present

P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Hey Hairazor! Isn't it past our bedtimes?
How about you hit me back? I think I am going to be up for a bit.....


----------



## Hairazor

Back at you P5 then I gotta turn in!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I think she fell asleep. 

But I'll hit it back to you


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Apparently not


Copchick


----------



## Hairazor

I'm late again

CrazedH?


----------



## Georgeb68

I'm always early!


----------



## Moon Dog

I arrive precisely when I mean to

P5?


----------



## Alkonost

Nope. A newbie joining the game 

Pumpkin5 maybe?


----------



## Goblin

Maybe not

Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Scarrycher


----------



## Hairazor

Hairazor now

Maybe Monk will appear


----------



## Alkonost

Not yet

Goblin up next?


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry to disappoint...

CC?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Sorry...jumping in CC's place...how about the Fair Hair now?


----------



## Hairazor

Hey you!

Copchick now maybe


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jolang it!!! Don't you just hate it when n'er-do-wells chime in and ruin everything?? Oops...me again...
How about you one more time Hairazor and I promise I won't butt in again... (ha, ha...but you just can't trust a gourd...I may just be lying....)


----------



## Copchick

Naw, it's me popping my butt in. 

How about HR, or P5, or Roxy, or ...


----------



## Moon Dog

Me!

Goblin?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nah..

Evil Queen?


----------



## Hairazor

Nopers

Goblin time?


----------



## Goblin

Of course it is!

Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't see her around


Pumpkin5


----------



## Hairazor

Man I just keep being late, blame it on ladies who expect me to work for my pay

P5 now?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

nope
now P5


----------



## Ramonadona

Nope.

Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Why sure...

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning Goblin and Moon Dog

CrazedH about?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


How about Copchick?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

sorry I'm late again HR..
I think its time for Bone Dancer to show up


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nope, he had to run to the store....I will chime in though...
How about Hairazor now?


----------



## Monk

nope


Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

CrazedHaunter


----------



## Hairazor

Me, me me

CrazedH?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

yep,yep,yep

HR?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope nope nope!

CC?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope 

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Present but not accounted for

Spooky1?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Not this time

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Hairazor?


----------



## Bone Dancer

To early

Headless ?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nuh-uh


Lord Homicide


----------



## Hairazor

I am just budging in

Haven't seen BloodyC for a while


----------



## Ramonadona

Sorry, BloodyC is not with me.

Bone Dancer?


----------



## Goblin

They went to audition for Dancing with the Deceased Stars

Hairazor?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No, Just me again!

Pumpkin5?


----------



## Hairazor

Hi CrazedH

I'll holler for P5 for you


----------



## Moon Dog

She didn't hear you

CC?


----------



## Ramonadona

Nope.

RoxyBlue?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nah, 

I see Roxy's green light is on, maybe she'll show up here?


----------



## Goblin

Not tonight

Hairazor for the win


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry

HR now?


----------



## Hairazor

Hi guys

Scareme still around?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope but I am,
Back to you HR


----------



## Hairazor

Hello

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Present!


Copchick


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

Monk?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope..
P5?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

GYM?


----------



## Ramonadona

nope...

CrazedHaunter?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

winner

HR?


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Hairbrush.....Hairspray.......Oh yeah.......Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR now?


----------



## rottincorps

Nope 

Roxie


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Rottin!


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Finally I appear

CrazedH?


----------



## Spooky1

Not this time

How about Evil Andrew?


----------



## Ramonadona

...no...*Sigh*...

Goblin?


----------



## scareme

Sorry

Ramonadona?


----------



## Moon Dog

Wrong answer

CC?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Right answer...wrong day...

How about Crazed Haunter?


----------



## Hairazor

Hi P5---

Back at you!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No just me.. 

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

YES!

about time for Gobby


----------



## Goblin

Yes it is

Scareme or Hairazor


----------



## Moon Dog

Of not.. 

HR now?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Nope..

Monk most likely


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

CopChick?


----------



## Hairazor

Me, me me

Scareme?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, no, no



CrazedHaunter


----------



## Moon Dog

Ummm... no

CC?


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe later

Ramonadona?


----------



## scareme

Not now

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

Goblin?


----------



## scareme

No

But I think he'll be next


----------



## Goblin

Here I am

Hairazor?


----------



## Bone Dancer

nope

Monk ?


----------



## Ramonadona

Nope...just me

CrazedHaunter?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Bingo

Copchick?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No bingo


Monk


----------



## CrazedHaunter

nope!
Ramonadona?


----------



## Monk

NAH

Crazedhaunter


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Hi Monk!

HR your turn


----------



## Hairazor

Hey yourself

Now P5


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Back at'cha HR


----------



## Hairazor

You are good! 

Goblin next?


----------



## Goblin

Greetings all

Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## Hairazor

Look at that sunshine!

Roxy?


----------



## Ramonadona

Nope.

Now Roxy...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay


Copchick


----------



## Bone Dancer

nope

Monk again


----------



## Copchick

Negative

Hairazor making an appearance?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Maybe later but for now I'm thinking...

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No,

Bone Dancer?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Hairazor?


----------



## Ramonadona

Sorry, no.

Roxy?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

CrazedH?


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Scareme?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Not this time!!

CopChick maybe?


----------



## Goblin

Maybe......well........Not a chance!

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning Goblin

Moon Dog?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## Ramonadona

Nope.

CrazedHaunter?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Close


Copchick


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

You got it!

Copchick?


----------



## scareme

No

Monk?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Copchick


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## Ramonadona

Nope

Moon Dog?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

nah!

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Goblin time?


----------



## Goblin

Of course it is!

Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not yet


But perhaps she will grace us with her presence now....


----------



## Hairazor

Grace, heehee

Copchick?


----------



## Ramonadona

Nope...

Scareme?


----------



## Goblin

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Hairazor in the joint?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

HR now?


----------



## Hairazor

Now

Roxy?


----------



## scareme

Sorry

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

CrazedH?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Copchick


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Hey there Moon Dog

Gonna call out Goblin


----------



## Goblin

You called and I have come!

Hairazor?


----------



## Ramonadona

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## Rahnefan

Noper

Roxy


----------



## Hairazor

Soon

P5?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Copchick


----------



## Ramonadona

Nope

Goblin?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Goblin now?


----------



## Hairazor

He must have overslept

Ramonadona?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nope (OMG we are on a "nope roll")
How about Bone Dancer?


----------



## Bone Dancer

LOL that was toooooooooo easy.

Mmmm maybe Roxy next


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct!


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Right-O

CrazedH?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yep, yep, yep!
How about CrazedHaunter???


----------



## Bone Dancer

nope, sorry

Monk?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope...

P5?


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Hairazor?


----------



## Ramonadona

Nope sorry.

Roxy?


----------



## Hairazor

Not

Monk?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR again?


----------



## Hairazor

Righty

Ramonadona?


----------



## Ramonadona

You caught me!

Goblin?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope



Pumpkin5


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, just look to you left. 

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Moon Dog?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:He's right here...but I am answering for the wolfman...
haha...
How about....RoxyBlue???? (Bonnie girl?)


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm still up


Goblin


----------



## Goblin

I'm still up too! 

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm now up!

CrazedH?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Ramonadona

Nope

P5?


----------



## Hairazor

Not just this moment

Scareme?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nah! 
Ramonadona?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Uhm.....no...no...no....why can't you just guess me???
How about Hairazor??


----------



## Hairazor

OK P5, I'll just guess you!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Heh heh heh


Rahnefan


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Hairazor?


----------



## Ramonadona

Nope nope

CrazedH?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Roxy?


----------



## Rahnefan

Man ain't nobody hittin'

Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Score

Back at you Rahnefan


----------



## Rahnefan

Ditto

Roxy?


----------



## Ramonadona

nope

Goblin?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nada

CC?


----------



## Goblin

No no

I just know Ramonadona is lurking about


----------



## Moon Dog

Not just yet...

HR?


----------



## Ramonadona

No...but I'm lurking now.

Goblin still around?


----------



## Hairazor

I think he has retired for the day

Monk?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Haven't seen him


Copchick


----------



## CrazedHaunter

nope


Pumpkin5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:YEP!
How about Hairazor???


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## Ramonadona

Nah...me

Goblin?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm going to budge in

GYM?


----------



## scareme

Sorry

How about Hairazor.


----------



## Hairazor

Hi there!

Is it Goblin time?


----------



## Ramonadona

Guess not

Roxy?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

It's always nice to find a Moon Dog on my computer

Also a Roxy if she is around


----------



## RoxyBlue

Better than being mooned by your computer


Copchick


----------



## scareme

Not yet

Copchick now?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

nope just lil' ol' me

hmm thinking Moondog?


----------



## scareme

sorry

hmmm thinking CrazedHaunter?


----------



## Hairazor

Hmmmm, how bout me?

Roxy?


----------



## Ramonadona

Nope, sorry

Scareme?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

uh-uh

Rahnefan?


----------



## scareme

We do look a lot alike

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Here!

CrazedH?


----------



## scareme

Sorry

Back to hairazor


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You have chosen wisely!

Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

HR now?


----------



## Ramonadona

Maybe later

Branson Haunted Hills?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

I see Hairazor looking around


----------



## Hairazor

Yes I am

P5?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

wrong....


Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Righty=O Birthday Boy

CrazedHaunter again?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

yuppers

how about the other birthday person today..Roxy!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope, she's still eatin birthday cake.

Time for HR


----------



## Hairazor

Long time no see

Roxy done eating cake?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I had a Panera cinnamon roll


Copchick


----------



## Goblin

She accidently handcuffed herself to a flagpole

Is Ramonadona out there tonight?


----------



## Ramonadona

You found me Goblin!

So Goblin you still lurking?


----------



## Goblin

I am never far away!

Ramonadona cause everyone else is asleep


----------



## Moon Dog

So is R apparently

HR?


----------



## Ramonadona

Not HR. And Moon Dog was right...but awake now

Scareme?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm here now for a bit

Roxy?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Butting in, as pumpkins will do.....
How about CrazedHaunter? Are you up this late Joe???


----------



## Goblin

Apparently not

Jack the Ripper?


----------



## Ramonadona

Guess I've been called worse...but no

P5?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

Ramonadona


----------



## highbury

Nein.

Copchick, what's your location?


----------



## Ramonadona

I don't know, but not here now.

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Yes, tis me!

Is Ramonadona haunting the forum tonight?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Maybe....maybe not....one never knows for sure...

My guess at who will post next is the coolest forum member ever........


----------



## Ramonadona

Right! You made this very difficult! (I doubt that qualifies me...but posting ANYWAY)

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

CrazedH?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Good call HR,

Over to you Romonadona


----------



## Evil Andrew

Time for HR


----------



## Hairazor

Right you are

Copchick?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I think she has someone in handcuffs.....
How about Roxyblue?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I am!


Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Never say my name three times..............

PumpkinRazorDonaScareSpookoxy5?


----------



## Ramonadona

Ha! That's one way of being right!

Goblin, Goblin, Goblin? (I sound like a turkey!)


----------



## Goblin

More than usual? 

Ramonadona still fluttering about?


----------



## Hairazor

Sleeping off the spell you put on her for saying your name 3 times

Roxy?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## Ramonadona

Nope. It's me fluttering Ramonadona!

Roxy?


----------



## highbury

At some point...

How about old P5??


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nerp

Time for HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

CrazedH?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Here!

Back to you Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Hey you

Bout Goblin time


----------



## DocK

Nope, Pumpkin5?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope 

Romonadona?


----------



## Ramonadona

YES! HI EVERYONE!

Moon Dog still around?


----------



## Moon Dog

I am now...

CC?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Rahnefan?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No just me...

CopChick


----------



## Goblin

You're not Copchick either!


----------



## Goblin

You're not Copchick either!

Ramonadona! Ramonadona! Ramonadona!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope nope nope

HR?


----------



## Ramonadona

Here now, but not HR

CH?


----------



## Hairazor

Nudging in and

Looking for Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Nada

P5?


----------



## highbury

Noooooooooooooo.

But now P5? Wait. No. I mean Roxy.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope,

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin next?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR now?


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

Rahnefan?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Copchick


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Hey there O' Big Toothy Grin! How's it Howling?
How about Bone Dancer now....(but he doesn't play here very often...)


----------



## Copchick

Nope

Crazed Haunter?


----------



## highbury

Not by name...

Spooky1?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Oh I can be spooky at times, but no!

Hairazor should be popping in soon.


----------



## Moon Dog

Not just yet.. 

Maybe HR now?


----------



## Hairazor

Now!

P5?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Someone who has the letter "A" in their name


----------



## Bone Dancer

Mmmmm Bone d-A-ncer, does that count?

OK, now P5


----------



## Moon Dog

You didn't sink my battleship...

CC


----------



## Goblin

No No

Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR now?


----------



## Hairazor

Here at last

CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Present and accounted for!

How's 'bout P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Ta DAAAAA!!! Hello, hello friends!

Let's see....how about the beloved Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Wow, winning streak!

P5 again?


----------



## Goblin

Missed by that much..................

Hairazor?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Nope, sorry

now Hairazor


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:No, no, no.....tis I! (the orange gourd, the squash head, the symbol of Halloween)

How about Bone Dancer again? Is he up this early?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Ta daaaaaaaa

Roxy next


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Bingo!

Haven't seen BloodyC for a while


----------



## RoxyBlue

I haven't either


Copchick


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Time for P5 !!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Evil A you are scenic!....Oops....I meant psychic! Sorry...long day...too much sun...too many margaritas...

How about Roxy now?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope



Now how about HR?


----------



## Goblin

How about HR!

Hairazor around here tonight?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet...

HR now?


----------



## Hairazor

Late as usual

CrazedH?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope



Spooky1


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Time fore C H


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## Hairazor

Me, me me me

Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Ramonadona


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Lunatic, just to be different


----------



## Moon Dog

I've been called worse...

CC?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

Ramonadona?


----------



## Hairazor

She's resting up

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Yep, Yep

P5?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Copchick


----------



## Bone Dancer

nope

now Copchick


----------



## Moon Dog

Haven't seen her in a while...

Spooky1?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:...yes....they call me the spooky one....errr...wait...you meant Spooky1 as in Roxy's Spooky...okay....oops...sorry....not me....
How about Copchickles?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Try again P5 : )


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Ta Daaaaaa...(thanks EA...you always have my back...or is it my front....dang it...I get so confused:googly:....) 
Okay...how about Hairazor now???


----------



## Hairazor

Winner!

EvilA?


----------



## highbury

Nah.

Perhaps the Spooky1 now?


----------



## Goblin

Who is this Spooky Juan you speak of?

Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Bone Dancer

sorry


about time for Roxy to show up.


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

Monk?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, but someone was calling me earlier


Bone Dancer


----------



## Moon Dog

If we're going to dance, I have to lead

CC?


----------



## highbury

No, HB.

P5?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

But I see RoxyBlues green light is on.


----------



## Goblin

Lights out

Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet...

HR now?


----------



## Hairazor

Finally

P5?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Copchick


----------



## Moon Dog

Haven't seen her in a while... getting worried

Spooky1?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Time for HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers!

CrazedH?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Copchick

Not yet

Crazed Haunter?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard they were in the supermarket switching the labels on canned goods!

Hairazor?


----------



## Bone Dancer

sorry,

Roxy?


----------



## Hairazor

Not just now

Ramonadona?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she was arrested for selling se shells at the seashore without a license

Hairazor?


----------



## Bone Dancer

nope,

pumpkin5 maybe,


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she was writing love letters in the sand just before the Tidal wave hit!

Do I see Roxy on the horizon?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not quite...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Roxy now?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Nope not yet,

Now Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi!


Bone Dancer on the rebound


----------



## Bone Dancer

Ta daaaaaaa

Goblin maybe


----------



## Hairazor

A bit early for Goblin

Let's try CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard they had accidently locked themself in the closet

Hairazor?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Pay no mind to the sounds from the closet.

Monk maybe?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## Hairazor

Not just yet

Ramonadona?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Who?

Monk maybe


----------



## Haunt2530

Nope

RoxyBlue


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Dang it who locked that closet door?

Goblin?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sorry, I'm here early

Goblin maybe this time.


----------



## highbury

later tonight.

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Now Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You have called and the Goblin has come!

Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Now HR


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, just little old me


Pumpkin5


----------



## Hairazor

Now Hairazor!

Now P5?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

CC?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she dropped her one bullet and was busy hunting for it

Hairazor..........or has she locked herself out in the rain again?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Copchick


----------



## Hairazor

I'm late as usual

Now Copchick?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope..

Bone Dancer?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard he'd opened a lemonade stand in Death Valley

Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

No sir...

HR?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No sir

How about Hairazor now?


----------



## Hairazor

Yes!

Bone Dancer?


----------



## Rahnefan

NOBODY EVER EXPECTS RAHNEFAN, HAhahahahahhahaha!

Goblin?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Hi there

EvilA?


----------



## Copchick

Nope

Crazed Haunter?


----------



## Hairazor

Just me!

I'm calling for Moon Dog


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope


How about P5?


----------



## highbury

After me.

Now P5?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

HR !


----------



## Hairazor

Correct

Spooky1?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard he dislocated his hip in a twist contest and Clyde the Camel would be filling in for him

Hairazor or her twin sister Heckrazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Hair it is

Rahnefan because sometimes we do call for you


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Roxy?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sorry..O' Howler of the Moon.........Roxy is busy doing her choir duties....
But...she is with us in her heart.....
How about CrazedHaunter??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Choir is off for the summer


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

BloodyC?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard he was checking into the price of tickets to visit Oz

Hairazor......or did she get her head stuck in the ice cream maker again?


----------



## Moon Dog

Looks like it did...

Maybe she's out now?


----------



## Hairazor

Yes, I licked my way out

Copchick?


----------



## highbury

Not before me!

Now Copchick, if you please...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sadly, she is not here



Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Yo! 

Spooky1?


----------



## Hairazor

Nopers

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

When you least expect me........expect me!

Whoever wins the "Post Next Battle Royal!"


----------



## Moon Dog

I guess that would be me!

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning Moon Dog

Roxy next?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she was hunting for dance partner for the Zombie Hoedown

Scareme................or is she still test driving the new rocket broom?


----------



## Moon Dog

Must be...

HR?


----------



## highbury

Nope, HB!

Copchick?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Hairazor, Queen of the Clippers


----------



## Hairazor

Heehee, yes!

P5?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Copchick


----------



## Hairazor

Later

Like maybe now


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Spooky1 maybe?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Negative....
How about Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Hey you!

Let's say Crazed H!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Evil Andrew


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

We're not exactly batting a thousand here...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Winner!

Monk?


----------



## highbury

Not yet.

Roxy?


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry...

Cop Chick?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR now?


----------



## Hairazor

Present but no accounting for 

Scareme now that she has the net again


----------



## Moon Dog

Boo! Did I scare ya?

Roxy?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No you didn't scare me but maybe ya scared Roxy so she couldn't post.


HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

At your service.

Back at ya, HR


----------



## Hairazor

Okey Dokey

CrazedH?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sorry HR...just the old orange gourd....
How about the lovely, adored, Scareme???


----------



## scareme

Thank you, thank you.

It's about time for Gobby.


----------



## Goblin

It's ALWAYS time for Gobby!

Pumpkin5.........or is she still at yodeling practice?


----------



## scareme

Or maybe sleeping practice.

Gobby again?


----------



## Goblin

Never far away

Scareme or her evil twin Scareyou


----------



## scareme

I sometimes confuse even myself.

Back at you, Gobby.


----------



## Goblin

Somebody call me?

Scareme........or is she still out bulldogging chickens?


----------



## Moon Dog

Must be...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Bone Dancer?


----------



## scareme

Out dancing, I'm afraid.

Back to Hairazor.


----------



## Hairazor

Sure

P5?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she was down in the vault counting her posts! 

Scareme.........or is she still trying to Trick-or-treat in June?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry

Monk


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Bone Dancer


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

BD now?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Just me again!! 


Now P5?


----------



## scareme

No

CrazedHaunter?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

Moon Dog for a win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

HR try again ?


----------



## Hairazor

Ding, ding, winner

Goblin time?


----------



## scareme

It is, but I beat him to it.

How about now Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Scareme......or is she still trying ro appear on American Bandstand?


----------



## scareme

Dancing my way to get a better camera angle.

Gobby, will you be my partner?


----------



## Goblin

Sure......why not?

Twinkletoes Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Mmmm... Twinkies...

HR?


----------



## highbury

They're back (just like me!)

And Roxy?


----------



## Hairazor

Later

P5?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Guess I should have made an appearance 22 minutes ago


Copchick


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

HR !!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Uhm...Nooooo...but I sure did try.....
How about N.Fantom???


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard their sawhorse broke a leg and they had to shoot it!

Pumpkkin5........or is she still trying to travel around the world on rollerskates?


----------



## Moon Dog

Must be...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

CrazedH?


----------



## scareme

No 

Hairazor again?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Roxy?


----------



## highbury

Maybe after me...

And after Goblin?


----------



## Copchick

No, too early for Gobby

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Time for P5 !


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she was holding a seance to see if she could get Elvis to be her partner on "Dancing with the Deceased Stars!"

Hairazor........or has she took her Zombie Impersanations show out on the road?


----------



## Moon Dog

Looks like she has

HR back yet?


----------



## Hairazor

Whew, just back and worn out from all that travel

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay!


Evil Andrew for the gold


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe later

For now, BloodyC?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

I summon the mighty Zurgh!


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard he was arrested for throwing rocks at people and claiming it was hailing

Scareme........or is she still trying to get her car out of the tree?


----------



## Moon Dog

She must be...

HR?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Frightmaster-General


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry

Scareme?


----------



## highbury

When it gets dark out...

Now over to Pumpkin5.


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she was trying to ski down Mount Everest!

Roxy.......or is she still trying to get Santa to make her head elf?


----------



## Bone Dancer

hi there gobby

Now maybe P5


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Bone Dancer?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Copchick


----------



## Evil Andrew

Time for HR


----------



## Copchick

Uh uh

Moon Dog?


----------



## Bone Dancer

nope sorry

Roxy maybe


----------



## highbury

Still sleeping...

Goblin?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sorry....he is dancing on the moon this Sunday morning...

How about Bone Dancer now?


----------



## Moon Dog

Someone say moon?

P5?


----------



## Hairazor

Pick me, pick me

Next up Monk?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Wrong! 
Back to you HR


----------



## Spooky1

My turn!

Roxy will be next.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Anything for you, honey:kisskin:


Copchick


----------



## Bone Dancer

nope sorry

Spooky1


----------



## Hairazor

Oops!

EvilA?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

Goblin time?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Hairazor.........or is she still trying out for the hula contest?


----------



## Moon Dog

Sources say no...

HR now maybe?


----------



## highbury

Maybe not...

Roxy?


----------



## Hairazor

No

P5?


----------



## Bone Dancer

nope

roxy?


----------



## Moon Dog

No

CC?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry I wasn't here earlier


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Yay!

Bone Dancer?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Ta daaaaaaaaaaaa

Goblin for sure


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmmmm.....


Pumpkin5


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard the was taking classes in alligator wrestling over at the college

Scareme........or did she get submarine duty again?


----------



## Moon Dog

Run silent, run deep

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Here!

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep!


Zurgh


----------



## Bone Dancer

Who?

Pumpkin5 maybe


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe next!


----------



## highbury

Maybe not.

P5 now?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not this time...

Too early for Goblin time?


----------



## Goblin

Says who?

Hairazor.........or is she still trying too paddle the canoe fast enough to get Scareme up on those water skiis?


----------



## Moon Dog

Pass the popcorn... I'd like to see that

HR now if she's not too tired.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't see her



Copchick


----------



## Hairazor

I'm later than usual, resting my arms from all that paddling

P5?


----------



## Bone Dancer

sorry

Maybe P5 now


----------



## Copchick

Not yet

RoxyB?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## scareme

She's gone to bed long ago.

Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Spooky1's a she? :googly:

Scareme........or did her jet broom blow up on the launch pad again?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm popping in here

Maybe we can catch Moon Dog next


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Oops...is it near a full moon?? Sorry....cutting in...
How about the Fair Hair again? Holler back girl!


----------



## Hairazor

Back at you P5!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Here! Here! Let's do that annoying thing that others roll their eyes at...I will hit you back, then you....this will be come the Hairazor/Pumpkin5 game...
Hee, Hee.....
Hairazor???


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers, you again P5


----------



## RoxyBlue

Psych!


Copchick


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Oops! Sorry Jan, I got lost....
How about Bone Dancer now???


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard they were welcoming people to munchkinland!

Hairazor.........Or is she still trying to create brocoli flavored twinkies?


----------



## Bone Dancer

I like broccoli,

Copchick maybe?


----------



## Hairazor

I like broccoli too!

Rahnefan?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Haven't seen him today


Bone Dancer the Magnificent


----------



## Evil Andrew

Calling CC on a Friday night !


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard her and the entire swat team was having a scavenger hunt

Hairazor..........or is she still searching for a sincere pumpkin patch to sit in?


----------



## Copchick

Goblin said:


> Last I heard her and the entire swat team was having a scavenger hunt
> 
> Hairazor..........or is she still searching for a sincere pumpkin patch to sit in?


You wouldn't believe the scavengers we found. Scallywag's too!

HR is in dispose, she's trying to communicate with the Great Pumpkin by mental telepathy.

Maybe she'll be here shortly?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm here and I'm working on making my own sincere pumpkin patch

up next - Scareme? she has pumpkins, maybe she has the Great one


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:...uhm....well...Jan...since I, myself is a pumpkin....uhm....
But stilll...hopimg for the best.............


----------



## Goblin

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:...uhm....well...Jan...since I, myself is a pumpkin....uhm....
> But stilll...hopimg for the best.............


Your hopes have been answered.......the BEST has arrived! 

Hairazor...........or is she still trying to catch the 9:15 tornado to Oz?


----------



## Hairazor

Missed the fly by

P5, who is, of course, the greatest pumpkin of all


----------



## Moon Dog

Nobody ever guesses the Moon Dog

HR?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she was in Oklahoma learning to be a pearl diver! Go figure!

Moon Dog.......or is he still out on his paper route?


----------



## Bone Dancer

must be, i do have my morning paper yet,

Copchick ?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Present

CrazedH?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, just crazed


I'll guess the Moon Dog so he feels the love:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

What about me Roxy, I need love too.

Pumpkin5 maybe?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## Hairazor

I, too, shall call out our fav howler, Moon Dog!


----------



## Moon Dog

Sounds good to me!

Copchick?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she was tracking down a lead to apprehend Jack the Ripper

Moon Dog.......or should I address his secret identity.......The Ham Burglar?


----------



## Moon Dog

Present and accounted for!

HR?


----------



## highbury

She must be in a meeting with Mayor McCheese...

Over to you, Roxy.


----------



## Hairazor

McCheese kept me waiting too long so I left, for more important things, the Forum heehee

P5?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Bone Dancer so he knows he's loved, too


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet...

BD now?


----------



## Copchick

I'm cutting in!

BD now?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope 

BD now


----------



## Hairazor

OK Bone Dancer, we are all just begging for you to show up!


----------



## Moon Dog

BD... Where are you?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard he was taking part in a huge dance marathon!

Hairazor..........Or is she still trying to get the elephant out of her living room?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Queue HR now


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Morning!


HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Late as usual!

I'm gonna send a shout out for Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hear you


Moon Dog


----------



## highbury

AAAHHOOOOOOOOO!

Next up: BD?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope, sorry...he was washing windows last time I checked....

How about Bone Dancer now? It is way past time for you to be finished.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Let the lions roar and the trumpets ring out, I am here. (to much?)

Copchick?


----------



## Evil Andrew

No

Now HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Very good!

Goblin?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not this time

HR?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Evil Andrew


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

CrazedH?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Oops....I zigged when I should have zagged....

How about Copchickles?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Goblin time!


----------



## highbury

Right after this word from Roxy...


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Word"


Copchick


----------



## SterchCinemas

Try again!


Nooww Copchick


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

HR !!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope!

The ever lovely P5!


----------



## Hairazor

I'm busting in here and throwing it out to CrazedH next


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Goblin time!


----------



## Goblin

I'm backkkkkkkkkk!

Hairazor..................or is she still trying to get Bozo the Clown's autograph?


----------



## Hairazor

Still

Moon Dog?


----------



## Bone Dancer

sorry

Copcick should be here soon.


----------



## Moon Dog

Not soon enough...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Hairazor.........or is she still playing leap frog with Bigfoot?


----------



## Moon Dog

Must be...

HR now?


----------



## highbury

Nope.

EA?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Pumpkin5


----------



## Hairazor

Me

Copchick?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope 

How about Highbury!


----------



## graveyardmaster

how about GYM!!!

HHhhhmm how about my best forum buddy hairazor!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Hey you, good to see you pop up!

I'm going with Bone Dancer up next


----------



## Bone Dancer

Ta daaaaaaaaa

Copchick next.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yeah......NO:jol:



Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Hello

EvilA?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes !!

Now Miss Roxy !


----------



## Spooky1

Close, but not quite.

Hairazor?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she had climbed to the top of a tall tree, sprinkled herself with yellow dust, yelled "I can fly like Peter Pan!"
Then hit every limb on the way down!

Out of the hospital yet Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

But now possibly?


----------



## Hairazor

Yep, it's hard to keep me down

CrazedH?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now CC


----------



## Copchick

Here I am!

Highbury, your green light is on. You checking in?


----------



## Bone Dancer

We have green lights?

Goblin for sure.


----------



## Spooky1

Not so sure 

Goblin now?


----------



## Goblin

I'm never far away

Bone Dancer.........or is he still practicing to be a lumberjack?


----------



## Moon Dog

Chop chop...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning!

Roxy?


----------



## highbury

Green light check-in!

P5 around?


----------



## Moon Dog

Apparently not

Spooky1?


----------



## Copchick

Nah, it's me.

Crazed Haunter?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Oh SNAP! I heard Moondog howling....... but I was tardy to the party....
shucks.....how about...........bells and whistles please........
Roxy Blue!!! WooHoo.......


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, but I let her know she missed you

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Hey there!

Goblin?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Back to HR for the win


----------



## Hairazor

Good choice!

Bone Dancer?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Someone suave and sophisticated shall post next


----------



## highbury

Or if not, it will just be me...

Goblin?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## Copchick

Here, you must be psychic!

Will Evil Andrew make an appearance?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard he was hosting a National Geographic special "The Sex life of Chipmunks!"

Hairrazor......or is she still trying to paddle that canoe to Europe?


----------



## Hairazor

Just dragged my canoe to shore, whew, long trek

Roxy?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Yes and back at you!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Back at You !


----------



## Hairazor

Correct-o

CrazedH?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard they were touring the country with some group called Polka Zombies

Hairazor........or is she still training seeing eye gorillas?


----------



## Hairazor

Still

Moon Dog?


----------



## highbury

Taking a cat nap.

Copchick?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

hR !


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Sorry, she is busy....
How about our zombie prince, Highbury???


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard he was having pogo stick races with Hairazor, Copchick, and Roxy!

Pumpkin5.........or is she still searching for a talking squirrel?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm gonna pop in here and call for Moon Dog


----------



## highbury

Nope, but I just got back from a pogo stick races and I beat Hairazor, Copchick AND Roxy!!

Back to you, Pumpkin5!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, I missed the pogo race!


Spooky1


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Time for CC


----------



## Hairazor

She and Roxy are busy plotting with me for a rematch with Highbury

What say you Highbury?


----------



## Spooky1

While you plot, I win!

Hairazor, back to you


----------



## Hairazor

OK

And your lovely Roxy next?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sorry, she's busy at the moment.

Pumpkin5 perhaps


----------



## Evil Andrew

Negative

HR - you here ?


----------



## Hairazor

Just popped in

Crazed H


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard he had volunteered to work the ladies pogo stick pit crew

Hairazor..........or is she still working on her rocket powered pogo stick?


----------



## Moon Dog

I think so...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm here but dizzy from all the pogoing

Bone Dancer


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


CrazedHaunter


----------



## Moon Dog

No ma'am...

Spooky of 1?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope , Andrew of 2 

Now Miss Roxy!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

How about Debbie5?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she was building "The Deathstar" of pogo sticks!

Hairazor.........pr did she knock herself practicing with her nunchucks again?


----------



## Moon Dog

Could be...

Maybe she's awake now?


----------



## highbury

Just popped in from my intense pogo training to defend my Championship Belt

Back to you, Super Ninja Hairazor!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Not awake yet, sorry.

Roxy?


----------



## Hairazor

Awake now

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep


Death's Door


----------



## Evil Andrew

Mr Goblin ?


----------



## Hairazor

He will be next!


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard he was.......oh.........That's ME! 

Scareme.............or is she and Hairazor still playing dodgeball with a cannon?


----------



## scareme

No, I'm back and still kicking.

Are you still around Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am, for a minute or two!

Scareme.........Or she still holding illegal broom races?


----------



## Moon Dog

I believe so...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Haha, dodged the cannon ball

Copchick?


----------



## scareme

No

But right back at ya, Hairy.


----------



## Hairazor

Morning Scareme

I'll boomerang it back to you


----------



## scareme

I just love it when I'm right!

And I love when this game runs like a tennis match. I lob it back to Hairy.


----------



## Hairazor

Lobbing it back!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

interception.. wrong sport


back to HR


----------



## scareme

Are we playing mixed doubles?

Back to CrazyH


----------



## RoxyBlue

Another interception!


Evil Andrew


----------



## Bone Dancer

BD in for two

pass to Spooky


----------



## Moon Dog

Interception

Over to CC


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Jobu is calling HR !


----------



## highbury

If you don't help me now Jobu, then I say...

Copchick!!


----------



## Hairazor

That Jobu is a caution!

EvilA in the Haunt?


----------



## Moon Dog

He's around somewhere....

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Hey to you and

Back at you!


----------



## Goblin

You missed!

Hairazor.........or is she greasing up Highbury's pogo stick for the rematch?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

Roxy?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Evil Queen?


----------



## Spooky1

Not this time

How about a satellite hound?


----------



## scareme

I've been called a lot of things, but never that.

Hairy?


----------



## Hairazor

Present

Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Yo!

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning!

Bone Dancer?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

he's off howling somewhere.


Evil Queen?


----------



## Bone Dancer

I do my howling here

Roxy maybe?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ah-woooooo!


Pumpkin5


----------



## Bone Dancer

Not this time.

Maybe now thou.... Pumpkin5


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## highbury

No, HB

Over to S1?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Awwwww....so sorry to disappoint...(but in my defense I was called earlier but my hearing is squat these days, so that is why I am only "hollering back" now......) Uhm....hhhmmmm....
How about my Favorite Copchick?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she was still tracking down The Ham Burglar!

Hairazor..........Or is she still jumping off the roof trying to make her broom fly?


----------



## scareme

She's asleep.

We haven't had a winner in 14 hours. 
How about Gobby for the win?


----------



## Goblin

What did I win?

Scareme ..........or is she dancing with zombies?


----------



## Moon Dog

Dancing up a storm I hear

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Just landed the broom

CrazedH?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Hey hey,

Back to you, oh razor of Hair....


----------



## awokennightmare

I'm next I guess.


----------



## Hairazor

And I shall appear here

And summon Scareme


----------



## awokennightmare

It is I!

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Winner!

Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

She's on the couch next to me. 

Crazed haunter?


----------



## Moon Dog

Wrong...

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she was trying to survive the Zombie Dance Marathon to win the grand prize............A year supply of brains!

How's it going Roxy...........are you gonna get some brains anytime soon?

Just Kidding!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sorry to hear your being banned Goby 

HR for sure at this time the morning


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Time foe EQ


----------



## Hairazor

I'm a bit behind this morning

How bout CrazedH?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I'm right on time today,


Roxy?


----------



## awokennightmare

Not today!

Hairazor perhaps?


----------



## Hairazor

Here!

Copchick in the Haunt?


----------



## awokennightmare

Me once again!

CrazedHaunter?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

BD?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Well, he's here....maybe prop building? (me stepping in and stepping up)
How about LordH, where has he been anyway?


----------



## Bone Dancer

here I am

Pumpkin5 maybe


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe not

BloodyC?


----------



## scareme

No, 

how about Gobby?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

P5?


----------



## awokennightmare

No, its me for now.

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

YES!!!

Back at you awoke


----------



## awokennightmare

Sure am!

I'll tag you right back Scareme


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she was building her entry for the tricycle races

Hairazor........Or is she practicing her hang gliding from the roof?


----------



## Moon Dog

Look, up in the sky, it's a bird.. .

No, it's HR!


----------



## Hairazor

Yes it is!

Awoken?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm awake, does that count?


CrazedHaunter


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard he was organizing the first annual HauntForum watergun face offs!

Every two people who are next square off against each other! Who's first?


----------



## Moon Dog

That would be me...

HR?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Uhm, no.....
How about Ghouliegirl?


----------



## scareme

How about scareme?

Now it's Hairy


----------



## Hairazor

Yes it is

Roxy?


----------



## highbury

Me first!

Goblin?


----------



## Tokwik

Posting just to mess up your sequence.


----------



## scareme

But you have to make a guess.

Yes!! You're right, it's scareme!!!!

Back at you Tokwik!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Nope, your wrong

Maybe Roxy


----------



## scareme

Maybe not.

Is it to early for Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

I am never far away!

Scareme.......or is she still bobbing for watermelons?


----------



## Moon Dog

She can't talk with her mouth full

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Good Morning

Spooky1?


----------



## Spooky1

Yes! Now I'm off to work

Headless?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I still have my head


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Scareme


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Hello

Shoot it back to Moon Dog


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Shhhhhhhhhhhhh.....don't say "shoot" to a werewolf.....silver bullets and all.....
How about Crazedhaunter? Joe-Joe, are you around?


----------



## Moon Dog

Be very very quiet... I'm hunting wabbits

HR?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Nope, sorry

maybe HR now


----------



## Hairazor

Now!

CrazedH?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nuh-uh


Pumpkin5 is lurking about, though....


----------



## Bone Dancer

Naw, off working on a tan

Goblin?


----------



## Hairazor

Me, me, me

Roxy?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:la lee la....

Bone Dancer?


----------



## scareme

Boy, we're just batting a thousand here, aren't we? (What does that mean anyway?) I'll give it a try.

Copchick?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she was on zombie patrol in Wisconsin

Scareme........or is she still having a hearse race with Hairazor?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Nobody here but me.

Pumpkin5 might be up early.


----------



## Hairazor

Crashed my hearse so here I am

Now P5?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Dang it, I am always a day late and a dollar short...
How about Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

As you wish

Bone Dancer?


----------



## Copchick

Not him, but my bones were dancin' listening to music doing housework earlier.

Will Bone Dancer make an appearance now?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard he was in a cemetery filming his new tv series "Dancing with skeletons!

Scareme.....or is she still trying to attract squirrels by dressing up as a giant walnut?


----------



## Moon Dog

She doesn't need to dress up...  

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Wise choice!

Copchick?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe next time


Okay, Copchick now!


----------



## Copchick

Ta daaaa!!!!

Let's throw it over to Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Caught it and tossing it to Goblin


----------



## Spooky1

Still a little early for G

G-man?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Hairazor.........or is she still hiding from the evil clown?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not hiding from a clown...

HR now?


----------



## Hairazor

You called?

P5?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


I see Death's Door on line


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sorry

Pumpkin5?????


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope. Sorry P5 and HR been out partying the last few days..

Evil Queen maybe?


----------



## Hairazor

Girls just want to have fun!

P5


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Love spoiling the fun..


Back to you funny girl..


----------



## highbury

I'm NO girl!

But I AM funny...

Over to you, Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Thank you for yjay warm welcome!

Has Hairazor gone on vacation.........or just till her sentence is up?


----------



## Moon Dog

She made bail

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Thanks for bailing me out

CrazedH?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

here


Highbury?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not even close...

CC?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she had challenged the other forum ladies to a sack race!

Scareme........or is she busy getting all the potatoes out of her sack?


----------



## Moon Dog

One, two...

HR, are ya done yet?


----------



## Hairazor

Done

Copchick


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## highbury

Nah.

P5?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm late but here

Now P5?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Hairazor may return


----------



## Moon Dog

Or not...

CC?


----------



## Hairazor

I usually do

Rahnefan


----------



## Bone Dancer

sorry

goblin?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: She'll be around soon....but how about Hairazor until then?


----------



## Hairazor

Oh you're good

Haven't seen EvilA around for a while!


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard he was practicing to be a Polka Ninja Zombie Fighter!

Hairazor........Or has she changed her name tto Chipmunkrazor?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Dang it Gobbie, the name is PUMPKIN5.....sheesh...
How about the lunar wolf, Moondog?


----------



## Hairazor

Tis me

The Bloody Chef?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's at work


Copchick


----------



## Hairazor

Lil ole me

Bone Dancer


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope


back to you HR


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

I expect HR now though


----------



## Hairazor

Yay!

P5?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

nay 

Now P5


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Waz up Mr. Joe??? (gosh you are ALWAYS right....)

How about the wonderful and loveable, RoxyBlue???


----------



## Turbophanx

Just to mix up this place..... Its me!


Back to RoxyBlue


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Awww...Turbo...you have us in an uproar.....dang it....
How about Mr. T once more?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope me but ten to one HR will be next


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: (said in my best Hairazor voice)......uhm..yep....it's me.....
....how about Spooky1 now???


----------



## Turbophanx

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: (said in my best Hairazor voice)......uhm..yep....it's me.....
> ....how about Spooky1 now???


BZZZZ wrong....but thanks for playing.

CH?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope, but I will tell CH you called...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning (nice imitation P5)

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Present!


Evil Andrew


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Guess again, hound dog!
Bone Dancer now?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope, thank you for playing!

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Monk


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## highbury

She's on the beat...

Over to Goblin.


----------



## Hairazor

He should be up directly


----------



## Goblin

The Goblin has arrived!

Hairazor or is she still practicing her knife throwing act with Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Clean up isle three!

HR?


----------



## CarolTerror

No - statistical outlier, here...

But HR is *still* a good guess...


----------



## Hairazor

The clean up took longer than thought after the, ummm, knife incident!

Roxy next?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Indeed


Pumpkin5


----------



## Moon Dog

Not just yet...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

Tossing it out for any Haunt member who replies


----------



## RoxyBlue

Clever girl


Scareme


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she was trying pick apples on a pair of stilts!

Hairazor.......or is she still trying to teach crickets to jump through a hoop?


----------



## Hairazor

Crickets be danged, I'm checking in here

Moon Dog


----------



## Bone Dancer

sorry, I been busy

Pumpkin5 maybe?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Back to BD?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Tis me..

HR?


----------



## Bone Dancer

nope, I dont think HR has not been here in minutes, maybe an hour.

Roxy for sure.


----------



## Hairazor

Ha ha ^ you have me pegged

Now Roxy


----------



## Dr Morbius

Nope! Roxy.


----------



## N. Fantom

Sorry, Pumpkin5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope
Roxy???


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope, 

Back to you Jana!


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she was planning a trip to the moon on gossamer wings.........and a billion bottle rockets!

Scareme...........or is she still building an ark in the basement?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Moon Dog


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope he had a late night last night, howling at the moon takes a lot out of you.



Evil Queen maybe?


----------



## Pumpkin5

Goblin said:


> Last I heard she was planning a trip to the moon on gossamer wings.........and a billion bottle rockets!


:jol:That sounds FUN!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Sure does...

P5 again?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yeppers! 
How about Roxy?


----------



## Bone Dancer

I think Roxy is still out by the pool

Copchick maybe?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she closing in on the imfamous Chicken Ruster!

Bone Dancer.......or is his bones popping and cracking too much from all the dancing?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Naw, that just the arthritis,

Pumpkin5 maybe, it is kinda early thou,


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Here I is! Here I is!
How about Bone Dancer? (If he's not too busy with his new bunny costume...)


----------



## Hairazor

Late as usual

Crazed H


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nein 

Now back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Ja

Goblin?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Still here

Moon Dog again?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard the dog catcher got him!

Hairazor........or is she pedaling her homemade generator for power?


----------



## Otaku

I'll jump in...
P5?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she was trying teach Frankenstein to tap dance!

Scareme........or did she lock herself out of the house again?


----------



## Moon Dog

Must have...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Scareme


----------



## highbury

'Tis I!!

Now 'tis Goblin!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Tis not

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

CrazedH


----------



## Bone Dancer

Not yet, but very soon.

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bingo!


Hairazor, freshly coiffed


----------



## Hairazor

Oops, haven't had time to brush out my own hair yet

Bone Dancer?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Back to HR !


----------



## Hairazor

Looky looky, you win a cookie

I'll flip it back to EvilA since I haven't seen him in a while


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I'll play spoiler


Back to you HR


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Roxy?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sorry, I'm late

Is it to early for Copchick?


----------



## Moon Dog

I'm guessing so...

HR?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope just lil' ole me again!


CopChick maybe


----------



## Copchick

You may be right, CH! 

Bone Dancer to the plate?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm popping in and tossing it to CrazedH


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Calling P5


----------



## george_darkhill

haha no, how about copchick


----------



## Hairazor

Just lil ol me

Scareme


----------



## RoxyBlue

Haven't seen her


Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

P5?


----------



## highbury

Me first!

Now P5.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Back to Highbury


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope


Now P5


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Are you a mind reader Joe?? BTW..what is tomorrow????
Uhm....WOOHOO!!! FRIDAY
How about the lovely RoxyBlue???


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she was on her way to Hawaii to hold the first Voodoo Hoodoo Lauau!

Pumkin5 still about.......or is she still trying to sell earmuffs to the Headless Horseman?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope just me but HR should be here soon


----------



## Hairazor

You are right

Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Yo!

P5?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Copchick


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

CH?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yup 


Jana are ya up yet?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Hey Joe! (up at 6:00 with the dogs....)
How about Hairazor? Are you around?


----------



## Hairazor

Am

Rahnefan?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Back to P5


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Thanks Evil A....I am actually working on a "Secret Reaper" project....well...at least it is Halloweenie....
How about Copchick!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope but I'm here


RoxyBlue


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she was cruising the cemetery to see if she could dig up props for her Haunt

Moon Dog.........or is he burying bones in the flower bed again?


----------



## Hairazor

Is that what he's doing out there?

Moon Dog?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Evil Andrew


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, look to your left. 

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Ding ding!

Goblin


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope


Goblin


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Scareme........or has she still trying to get out of the straight jacket?


----------



## Moon Dog

She's tied up right now

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Roxy


----------



## Bone Dancer

She said she would be late today, sorry.

Pumpkin5 maybe


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

BD again?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:No......just a little late.....
How about Roxy now?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Still not here

HR for sure


----------



## Hairazor

You are good

CrazedH?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Time for the 1 who Is Spooky


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll tell him you called


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Scareme?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she was practicing driving with her feet!

Hairazor........or is still building her zombie proof treehouse?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR may be done now


----------



## Hairazor

Last board in place

Copchick


----------



## Bone Dancer

Feeding the bears

P5


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nuh-uh


Copchick the Warrior Woman


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry...

HR of all people


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now it's CC!


----------



## Hairazor

She can be next


----------



## Copchick

Ever think you keep hearing your name being called? 

Back atcha HR


----------



## Hairazor

Okey dokey

N.Fantom?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope just me again


Pumpkin5?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Rahnefan


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Pretty Ghoul


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## Copchick

Your wish is granted, MD

Evil A, I see your green light is on


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wise you are !

Next is MD


----------



## Moon Dog

Works for me...

Goblin, you're up!


----------



## Goblin

You have made a wise choice

Hairazor.......or is she still driving the cemetery tour bus?


----------



## Moon Dog

I made the obvious choice... 

Now HR


----------



## Hairazor

Hey am I supposed to be texting and driving?

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Winnah!


CrazedHaunter


----------



## CrazedHaunter

here I is...

Moon dog?


----------



## Bone Dancer

nope

HR again


----------



## highbury

Always with the Hairazor...

EvilA?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

P5?


----------



## Hairazor

Soon

Right P5?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Nope, had a long day

Roxy should be by one more time tonight.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: NO!! Tis I, Tis I!! Thanks Moondog and Hairazor..... You guys rock the casba! How about Gillianfritterfries?


----------



## Hairazor

I've been called a lot of things but never that

BloodyC


----------



## Bone Dancer

Almost nap time.

P5 should be on break now.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Break? What's a break? I have a customer yammering away at me right now......and yet....I keep typing.........
How about CrazedHaunter? Are you there Joe?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yes I am.

Highbury your turn


----------



## Goblin

Well......it's like this.......he tried on his zombie costume he got for Halloween......
he went outside so the neighbors could see......they thought the zombie apocalypse
had started.......They started shooting......he started running........Have no idea where 
he is now!

Hairazor.......or is she STILL letting that monkey drive her car?


----------



## Hairazor

Monkey is napping

Moon Dog


----------



## CrazedHaunter

He's napping too!


It's P5 time....


----------



## Bone Dancer

I think she is in the pool

P5, you there?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yep, I am here...but you're not... 
Which of my "peeps" are on tonight? Maybe too early....let's see...how about...Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Yo!

Spooky1?


----------



## Evil Andrew

nope

try again HR


----------



## Hairazor

OK

Goblin?


----------



## Spooky1

Not yet

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You called:

Hairazor.........or is she still tip toeing through the tulips?


----------



## Bone Dancer

It's me

Roxy should be up by now.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she doing her Welcome September dance in her front yard!

Scareme........or is she still in suspended animation till the year 2222?


----------



## Hairazor

Dance done, bows taken

Bone Dancer


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope me first 


Now Bone Dancer


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sorry, I was napping

P5 maybe


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

nope

Spooky 1


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

Bone Dancer?


----------



## Bone Dancer

here

P5 ?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

nope 

P5 now maybe?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Sir Bone Dancer may grace us with his presence again


----------



## graveyardmaster

maybe not!!

roxyblue!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## highbury

Nope

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Bone Dancer

It's me

Maybe CC?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## MrGrimm

MoonDog again?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard he was one of the top five in a yodeling contast!

Hairazor.........or is she still stalking OZ witches with a super soaker?


----------



## Moon Dog

Came in second

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Just in from witch soaking

Copchick?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

uh-uh


Roxy?


----------



## MrGrimm

SOrry, Hairazor!


----------



## Hairazor

Yo

Back to MrGrimm


----------



## Moon Dog

Nada...

HB?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

Highbury?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Good Evening

Back at you Moon Dog


----------



## PrettyGhoul

BOO! Just me.

Moon Dog will be next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes I will

HR?


----------



## highbury

Still sleeping...

Wake up, HR!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Up but not at em yet

Scareme


----------



## Turbophanx

So this is how you guys get thousands of posts?

Roxy? Next?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Copchick


----------



## CrazedHaunter

just checking in!


Back to you HR


----------



## Hairazor

Alrighty

P5 in the Haunt?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Highbury?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nien

P5 !


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nyet

HR is still around..


----------



## Hairazor

Am

Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC before she turns in?


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

no just me!

beelce?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Bone Dancer?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

no, but it is about time for Pumpkin5 to show up.


----------



## MrGrimm

Sorry, how about Moon Dog!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Wispurs


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

HR?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope.

Pumpkin5?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope.

Moon Dog?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nerp

Now it's HR !!


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

Scareme


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sorry, I'm late

Copchick?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nah-uh


P5


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she accidently set fire to Scareme's pumpkin patch and was in hiding!

Hairazor............or is she still the designated hearse driver?


----------



## Hairazor

Driving and texting, oh no!!!

Roxy?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Tis I, tis I!
How about Bone Dancer?


----------



## highbury

Nah.

CrazedHaunter?


----------



## Evil Andrew

by reputation , but not name

How about a call to 911 ?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sorry the lines are busy.....

P5 should be coming by soon.


----------



## Hairazor

She should be up next


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Oh my, I fear I am growing too predictable....so if anyone asks, I was never here...
How about Roxy Blue?


----------



## Goblin

She not only said you were never here but she never heard of you too! 

Hairazor will be tripping over Moon Dog to get to post next


----------



## Hairazor

Nope, didn't see him 

But looking for him now


----------



## Moon Dog

Here I come to save the day, have no fear... Moondog is here!

Spooky1?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard he had locked himself in his bunker to await the zombie apocalypse........
well........it's actually a large cardboard box.......but so far no zombies have been
able to break into it!

Hairazor.......or is she still tap dancing her way to the top of The Empire
State Building?


----------



## Moon Dog

Too tired to post

How about HR now?


----------



## Hairazor

Now that I've had a breather I will try to summon CrazedH


----------



## MrGrimm

Sorry! Maybe Spooly1??


----------



## Moon Dog

Maybe not...

CC?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

13 hrs late but I'm here HR.
Back at ya


----------



## Hairazor

Okey dokey

Scareme


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:She is tending her lilies... How about Crazed Haunter?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard he was trolling the morgue for props

Pumpkin5........or is she still trying to play Dueling Banjos with a wooden indian?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Copchick

No, good morning Moon Dog!

I think Bone Dancer is up on deck.


----------



## Hairazor

I'm popping in and will look for Bone Dancer next


----------



## Moon Dog

You'll be looking for awhile 

CC?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I am going out on a limb here....because he almost NEVER shows up.....
Otaku....are you haunting the forums this evening???


----------



## Otaku

Indeed I am! Soooo...who's next???


----------



## Hairazor

Me, me, me me!

CrazedH?


----------



## MrGrimm

Sorry 

How about a Roxy Blue appearance?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope 


Pumpkin5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Hey there Joe Joe...(how are tricks?)
How about Goblin? (or is he off fighting crime again???)


----------



## Otaku

Nope...me again! 
Wow, twice in one night - thats a new record!


----------



## Goblin

You did not say who would post next

My crime fighting sidekick Pumpkin5 will be next


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No; me. 

Goblin will bve next.


----------



## Goblin

Haven't bve in a long time!

PrettyGhoul.......or has she been taken hostage by enraged chipmunks?


----------



## Moon Dog

Must be....

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Roxy?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

nah 

pretty ghoul maybe


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

nope

now CC


----------



## highbury

Not yet.

I guess I'll go with CC??


----------



## Hairazor

Me too!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Try again HR : )


----------



## Hairazor

OK, now Copchick?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No-no now CC


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Try again CH : )


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Ok I will but this time
HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yay!!

EvilA?


----------



## Goblin

Last I hear he had challenged Count Dracull to a hula hoop contest

Hairazor.............or is she still watching the oven and thinks she's watching a cooking show on tv?


----------



## Moon Dog

Looks tasty

HR?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope Pumpkin5 time


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe she will be next


----------



## Moon Dog

Or maybe not...

CC?


----------



## Copchick

Yes, wise ol' hound.

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard he thought he had sighted Nessie in his bathtub

Moon Dog..........or is he still getting stock market advice from chipmunks?


----------



## Moon Dog

They're so darn smart, wise beyond their years.

HR?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope but she should be checking in soon


----------



## Hairazor

Here 

Scareme


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Moon Dog


----------



## Otaku

Nope, it's me.

Pumpkin5?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope, I'm late as usual...

HR should be on time however.


----------



## Hairazor

Winna winna chicken dinna

Scareme


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope you got the booby prize .. Me...


Hmmm RoxyBlue


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Goblin time!


----------



## Goblin

I'm here! I'm here! It's too good to be true, but I'm here!

Moon Dog.......or is he still having bobsled races with Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

We're neck and neck but this texting is slowing me down

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Here I is!

Roxy?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope, just me.

Roxy will post next.


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she challenged Spooky1 for his sack race championship!

Moon Dog.........or is he still trying to patent his firefly powered lantern?


----------



## Moon Dog

I only need one more signature.

HR?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Morning


P5?


----------



## highbury

Me first.

CopChick?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm gonna pop in first

Now Copchick


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Sorry, Not Copchick. Hmmm....HairRazor?


----------



## Hairazor

You are good

Bone Dancer?


----------



## Spooky1

Not this time

Evil Andrew?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope but I'll take Otaku for a 1000


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry to disappoint

CC?


----------



## Otaku

I'll take that bet...

CC?


----------



## Goblin

Last I hear she was in a big poker game with Hairazor, Scareme, Roxy, and Pumpkin5!

Is Moon Dog in the game.......or was he kicked out of it for having five aces again?


----------



## Moon Dog

Deuces were wild

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm out, my hand was no good

Roxy?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I see I'm late to the game


Hairazor


----------



## Spooky1

Look to your left. 

Hairazor now?


----------



## Hairazor

Yo!

Goblin?


----------



## Evil Andrew

nope

now HR, again


----------



## DarkLore

Nope. Roxy again?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nuh uh

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Copchick


----------



## CrazedHaunter

seeing Otaku cost me a 1000 I'll try Highbury this time


----------



## Moon Dog

Not this time...

CC?


----------



## Evil Andrew

nope

HR !!!


----------



## Hairazor

Bingo

CrazedH?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard he had embarked on a new career as Yodeling Undertaker

Scareme......or is she still trying to teach dead people to dance?


----------



## Moon Dog

That would be Bone Dancer

HR?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Gotta rest my throat and I'm tired of digging holes...

Wake up P5!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Looks like you are being called P5


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll write her a memo


Crazed Haunter


----------



## CrazedHaunter

here 


HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

BloodyC?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard he he was playing bingo with a bunch of zombies

Moon Dog........or is he still driving the getaway hearse for Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

It's warming up now

HR, you ready?


----------



## Hairazor

Quick, let's get moving

We should pick up P5 if she's around


----------



## CrazedHaunter

nope but maybe she is now


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yep, it's me! (Hey everybody!)
Now...how about Copchickles?


----------



## MrGrimm

Oh sorry 

How about Moooooooon Dog?


----------



## Hairazor

He is stashing the get away hearse right this moment but he will probably check in when done


----------



## Moon Dog

Safe and sound

Spooky1?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Uhmmmm....Spooky said to say, "BOO"

How about the Fair Hair??


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope tis I 


CopChick?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm late again

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Never say LATE to an old person! 

Hairazor.........or is she still starting her home for homeless otters.....or is it Homely Oscars?


----------



## Moon Dog

One of the above...

HR, you finished yet?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

She must still be busy

Is RoxyBlue in the house?


----------



## Hairazor

Those otters can be sneaky to deal with

Roxy?


----------



## Ramonadona

Nope...you'd never guessed that I'd be back, huh?

Goblin?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope welcome back,

spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's sitting right next to me, so you're close


CrazedHaunter


----------



## Hairazor

Me in time to call up Goblin


----------



## Goblin

And you have suceeded!

Hairazor........or is she still out on the chicken roundup?


----------



## Moon Dog

Hi ho Foghorn Leghorn!

HR now?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Muhahahahahaha.....no.......

But maybe Hairazor now?


----------



## Hairazor

Now, yes, now

Scareme in the haunt?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet...

Roxy?


----------



## Hairazor

She's next


----------



## MrGrimm

oh sorry! How about Spooky1?


----------



## highbury

Perhaps at some point...

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

The Goblin is never far away!

Hairazor............or is she still jumping rope with Scareme, Roxy, Copchick, and Pumpkin5?


----------



## Hairazor

W i n d e d

Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Here!

Roxy?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope,nope


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

Copchick?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Negative

HR, Please try again : )


----------



## Hairazor

OK

Again, Copchick!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope me again,

How 'bout Hairazor again?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Negatory, good buddy 

HR, got your ears on?


----------



## Hairazor

Do

Back at you EvilA


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard he investigating bigfoot sightings at the local mall

Moon Dog........or is still trying to figure out how to free all those "little people" trapped in his tv?


----------



## Moon Dog

What's a TV?

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Bone Dancer


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Pumpkin5


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope but Highbury should be checking in soon


----------



## MrGrimm

Nah sorry, how about a late night P5?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she was battling zombie weasels!

Hairazor........or did I just hear a zombie weasel burp?


----------



## Hairazor

No brains here so safe from Zombies

CrazedH?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

yuppers its me 
Pumpkin5?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Time for Mrs Roxy


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nay

HR will check in one last time tonight maybe?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she started out building a sailboat and wound up with a submarine!

Moon Dog.........or is he still working on his knife throwing act with Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Just about there...

HR?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No but she's next


----------



## Hairazor

My hair is standing on end from my close call with Moon Dog, think I will go hide in my sub

P5


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she was trying to create a new sport........Tidal Wave Surfing!

Moon Dog........or is he still trying to perfect his Jedi Mind Control?


----------



## Moon Dog

These are not the zombies you're looking for

HR?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Brains....

Hr?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Calling P5 !!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Roxy?


----------



## Hairazor

Me me me

Spooky1?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep


CrazedHaunter


----------



## highbury

Sorry.

Perhaps it's time for some P5?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Zurgh?


----------



## Zurgh

You know I don't often play this game...ooops...:googly:

Hmmm, I predict someone of absolute zesty awesomeness...


----------



## Hairazor

Ohhh, I hope it is me!

CrazedH?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

HR on the flip side...


----------



## Hairazor

OK

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she was in the Finals of the Maryland Stick Horse races but her horse threw a shoe!

Hairazor.........or is sje still training to be a Jedi Hairdresser?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

The Jedi are giving me a quick break

Spooky1


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nah, it's me


Bone Dancer?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Ramonadona

Nope...just me sneaking in again!

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not just yet

He should be coming along any minute now


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard he haunting the local cemetery

Hairrazor...........or is she still trying to see if she can do more jumping jacks than Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

One...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Two

Roxy?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope me, hehehe (evil laugh)

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just for you, PG


Goblin


----------



## Spooky1

It is not yet his time.

Goblin now?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope, he must be out brushing Dracula's teeth

HR?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she was camping out in the backyard with Scareme, Roxy, Copchick, and Pumpkin5!

Seen any bears yet Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

I sure was in good company in the backyard and we made so much noise we scared any wild life away!

Ramonadona


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Copchick the Magnificent


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Uh-uh

Pumpkin5


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe later

EvilA in the haunt?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard they built ship named The Leaking Lena and chucked it all to be a pirate

Moon Dog............or is he and Hairazor still trying to get their Wonder Twins powere to activate?


----------



## Moon Dog

Go go Gadget... no, that's not right...

HR?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope


RoxyBlue


----------



## Hairazor

Late due to tripping over my twin power cord

Copchick


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Perhaps Hairazor will return after getting that power cord thing fixed


----------



## Hairazor

Heehee

Bone Dancer?


----------



## Moon Dog

No ma'am...

CC?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I think I heard something about running errands today.... Hhhmmmm....
Let's see.... How about Mr. Moundshroud?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

Ramonadona?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Ding ding ding, winner

Copchick?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope.....
Mr. Moundshroud?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not sure...

CC?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope, sorreee....
Mr. Moundshroud???


----------



## Hairazor

Ummm, not sure who that is but I will have to do for the moment

Roxy?


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Not quite. 

I command MOON DOG to appear next.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hairazor ..... I would bet my scalp on it!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

nope

Pumpkin5?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

crap ...buzz cut ..... 
Has to be plastic ninja .... not betting this time!


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry bout that buzz

Back at you


----------



## Plastic Ninja

An individual enters the room.

I'll say FE, with no scalp bets.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nay,nay!!

RoxyBlue?


----------



## Hairazor

Me, me

Moon Dog?


----------



## deadSusan

You haunters are funny! (I hope you don't mind if I join just this once.)

RoxyBlue?!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Ohhh....sorree....it is only me.....
I am guessing Mr. Moundshroud for the very last time....three strikes you're out buddy....


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nopers : )

Back to P5 !!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Waz up master of all things Evil?
How about Crazed Haunter?


----------



## Hairazor

Whoops!

P5 still around


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope but I'm here finally.

How about Spooky1?


----------



## dudeamis

nope

Plastic Ninja


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard they got close to an open flame and melted

Moon Dog........or is still on the snipe hunt with Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

He might be but I got my snipe and lost track of him

Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Here!

Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

Close, but no

Pumpkin?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1 again?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No, me again..

HR?


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Rumors of my melting are highly exaggerated.


My third rate Psychic powers say Spooky1 will post next.


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard he was manning the zombie watch tower

Hairazor.........or is she still challenging Moon Dog to a Polka Hoedown?


----------



## Moon Dog

Boy are my dogs tired...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm still out of breath

CrazedH?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yes Ma'am, good morning,

Pumpkin5?


----------



## highbury

She's still judging the Polka Hoedown...

Too early for Goblin?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

maybe but i got here first,
now Goblin!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Time for HR !


----------



## Hairazor

Good call

Now the ever popular Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Not just yet....

Hhhhheeeerrrreeeesss Goblin!


----------



## Plastic Ninja

No. 

Now goblin!


----------



## Goblin

Gee so many calls in one evening!

Hairazor.........or is she still painting rocks white then challenging Moon Dog to a "snowball" fight?


----------



## Moon Dog

Snow is coming all too soon!

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning, ran out of white

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correctamundo!


Evil Andrew


----------



## CrazedHaunter

nope.

now back to HR if shes not out celebrating already!!


----------



## Hairazor

Here, just have to move the pointy B-day hat which slipped down over one eye

Now that's done I can see to call for Copchick


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC now?


----------



## Evil Andrew

nope 

HR !!!


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Back at you


----------



## Goblin

Last I hear Back at You had retired and was living the life of Riley in Florida!

Anyone from a cast of thousands................


----------



## Moon Dog

Not this time

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Scareme


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Time for P5!


----------



## Hairazor

Not at the moment

Scareme


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Uh-uh


Plastic ninja?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard he was on safari in the deep dark wilds of his back yard

Moon Dog.........unless he doesn't survive the attack of Hairazor and her Chickens of Doom!


----------



## Moon Dog

Here!

HR?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope just me getting up early to pack the camper.


Roxy?


----------



## Hairazor

Popping in 

Now Roxy?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

CC for a nightcap?


----------



## Moon Dog

Guess not...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

CrazedH?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Copchick


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she had accidently handcuffed herself to a potbellied stove

Moon Dog.......or is he and Hairazor gone to sudden death in Monopoly?


----------



## Hairazor

I flattened his top hat with my shoe when he beat me

Right MoonDog?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard he was building a better mousetrap and caught his big toe in it!

Hairazor.........or is she dancing with the devil in the pale moonlight.......and stepping on his toes?


----------



## Hairazor

Who's stepping on who's toes

Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Not just yet

Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, but he's nearby


Hairazor


----------



## DarkLore

Hairazor said:


> Yeppers
> 
> Back at you


Nope. Roxy?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope just me again...

P5?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Moon Dog.......or is he and Hairazor still trying to play croquet with cannonballs?


----------



## Moon Dog

Here!

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

CrazedH


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Naah!


Ramonadona


----------



## DarkLore

Nope. Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Here I is!

Goblin time!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope 

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Nopers

CC?


----------



## crazy xmas

Just me...

Gobblin?


----------



## Copchick

He'll be here later, kinda like a nightmare. 

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

How bout EvilA


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Somebody called my name three times!

Crazy Xmas (where have I heard that name before).......or is he sitting out in the pumpkin patch with Moon Dog and Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

It's the Great Pumkin!

Do you see it HR?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I see it, I see it!

pumpkin5?


----------



## Hairazor

I see it too!!! 

P5 around to see it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


CrazedHaunter


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yup!


otaku?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard they were still waiting for the zombie apocalypse to begin!

Moon Dog.......or did he go to the octopus races with Hairazor and Crazy Xmas?


----------



## Moon Dog

Sure did...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Never saw a race like that before

CrazedH


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Good to see you GYM

Bone Dancer


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Copchick


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope

roxyblue!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Here I am!

Hairazor........or is she and Moon Dog hunting the elusive Potato bird?


----------



## Moon Dog

Be very very quiet, we're hunting...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Shhh, behind the tree

Scareme


----------



## crazy xmas

Not right now 

How about Roxyblue?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct!


Rahnefan


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers!

Rahnefan


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Whosmitch? :googly:
How about Bone Dancer?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

GYM?


----------



## highbury

I haven't been to the GYM in months!

Goblin?


----------



## crazy xmas

Nope hes stuck in the tree again 

How about Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Back at you CrazyX


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Wrong crazy...

Back to you HR


----------



## Evil Andrew

Negative

Time for P5


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope, me again.

highbury?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard he was he was trying to sell bagged ice to eskimos

Moon Dog........or is he still trying to kill the spider he found outside his house?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

LOL!!

Me again.

Goblin next? (I want to read what he has to say hehe)


----------



## Goblin

Awwwwww a fan! 

PrettyGhoul........or has she challenged Moon Dog for his Chinese Checkers Championship......inside the steel cage?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now calling HR !


----------



## Hairazor

You rang?

Scareme?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nah!


PrettyGhoul?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she was taking her broom out for practice runs, getting ready for Halloween night!

Hairazor............or is she still trying to play billards with a croquet mallet?


----------



## Moon Dog

Seems to be...

Done yet HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Got the end of a mallet caught in a pocket, took a while to get it out

Crazy xmas


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Wrongo! 


Hmm Highbury?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not this time

Roxy?


----------



## Otaku

Nope!

Now Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she was checking out her new neighbor........the one with the hockey masK!

Scareme........or did she give Micheal Myers a knife to cut up some onions for her?


----------



## Moon Dog

I hear crying...

HR?


----------



## crazy xmas

Nope 

Moon Dog?


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry

CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## Evil Andrew

nope 

HR !!!


----------



## Hairazor

Good pick

Scareme?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Late as usual but I see
Otaku's green light is on


----------



## Goblin

Unfortunately they made a right turn at Albuquerque.............

Crazy Xmas..........or is he on the big camping trip with Moon Dog, Harazor, Micheal Myers, and Jason Vorhees?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Wake up Hairazor!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Uh oh, did I fall asleep?

Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nuh-uh


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

We have a winner

Copchick?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Back to HR on the flip side...


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she had lost 75 baby chicks on her chicken farm because she planted them too deep!

Old MacDonald Hairazor?


----------



## Copchick

No, she's looking for her lost chicks.

Moon Dog?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

Now Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

And a chick chick here and a chick chick there

Crazy xmas?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nay 

CopChick?


----------



## Evil Andrew

nope

Calling the Razor of Hair !


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Call all you want, but it's me.

Goblin posts next.


----------



## Hairazor

The Razor is here now

Scareme


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she was trying to go over Niagra Falls in a cardboard box

Crazy Xmas.......or is he still on the Bigfoot hunt with Hairazor and Moon Dog?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope just me!!! 


HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Hello

P5


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she was practicing to be a scarecrow!

Hairazor...........or is she in a sudden death bake off with Moon Dog and Crazy Xmas?


----------



## Hairazor

Ummm, taste my fresh from the oven Lady Fingers

Moon Dog or Crazy Xmas, got your entries ready?


----------



## Evil Andrew

nope

Now Roxy !!!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nay nay,

Pumpkin5?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sorry, me again. 

Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

You are good

Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Now Fick !


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard Fick had entered a surfing contest in Hawaii

Hairazor.......or is she still trying to grow a Jack-O-Lantern tree?


----------



## Hairazor

What do you mean trying?

CrazedH?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope 


RoxyBlue


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Time for Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope! Roxy????


----------



## DarkLore

Nope. Scareme?


----------



## Otaku

Nope!
Ummm, Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she and Spooky1 were at the Zombie square dance

Moon Dog.......or is he still trying to hire the headless Horseman for his haunt Halloween night?


----------



## Moon Dog

Got him booked!

HR?


----------



## Copchick

Wrong-o

Now HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Right-O

Crazy Xmas


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, but I hear a lot of folks were asking for me


Copchick


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No 


Now CC


----------



## Copchick

Bingo!

Moon Dog?


----------



## DarkLore

No. Spooky1?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Winner!

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Another winner!


Next one to post is a really nice person:jol:


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next HR


----------



## Copchick

Uh uh

Crazed Haunter?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard heard he was learning new props techniques under the Supreme Prop Master!

Hairazor.........or is she still searching for the perfect pumpkin?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR now?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

here

RoxyBlue


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Muhahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaa........
Ichabod Crane? Headless Horseman?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sorry, I'm not British and I still have my head.

Copchick?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

Bone dancer?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Evil Andrew


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry to disappoint

CC?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Sorry I'm late

Time for HR !


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

How bout the biggest Halloween fan around?


----------



## Goblin

How about the oldest?

Moon Dog.........or has he turned into a werewolf again?


----------



## Moon Dog

Aaaarrrroooohhhh!

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

And a Howling Good Morning to you

Spooky1


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

Pumpkin5


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

mr g ?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Pumpkin5


----------



## morgan8586

Nope.

JT?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Andrew?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

nope!

Hairaizor?


----------



## Hairazor

Ding ding, Winner

EvilA


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard he was on his way to Grandma's house to take her a basket of goodies!

Hairazor.........or is she fighting off the zombies that showed up Halloween?


----------



## Hairazor

I gave them your address and said there would be plenty of brains to go around

Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Yo!

HR again?


----------



## Hairazor

OK

Bone Dancer


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nopers! 

HR again


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Copchick


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Time for P5


----------



## CrazedHaunter

nope 
but HR should be checking in


----------



## Hairazor

Caught in the act

Goblin time?


----------



## Goblin

The time everyone is always looking forward to!

Moon Dog..........or is he still trying to mail himself to Hawaii?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not enough postage...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet...

Crazed H now?


----------



## Copchick

Wrong-o

Back atcha Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

That'll work

Spooky1?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope 

P5 time


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Roxy?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope back to Hr


----------



## Hairazor

Hey you

Scareme


----------



## Copchick

Boo!!! Did I scare ya?

Crazed Haunter?


----------



## scareme

Why yes, I am a crazed haunter, at least the neighbors say so.

Hairazor?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I've raised some hair in my time..


RoxyBlue?


----------



## scareme

I'm not touching that one. 

Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Scareme.......or is she and Hairazor still trying to figure out what makes a tiddly wink?


----------



## Moon Dog

Guess not...

HR?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Graveyardmaster


----------



## Copchick

Now that's a blast from the past, but no.

Moon Dog?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard he won the lottery and trying to figure out what to do with the two dollars!

Hairazor........or is she still trying to figure out how to get the childproof cap off the asprin bottle?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR now?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Copchick


----------



## CrazedHaunter

morning

Roxy out there?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she was in a poker game with the Ghosts of Christmas's Past, Present, and Future

Hairazor...........or is she still looking for a Pilgrim Costume for Thanksgiving?


----------



## Moon Dog

Must be...

Oh, here's HR now!


----------



## Hairazor

Does this hat make my face look fat?

Roxy?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

nope it fits you perfect..

Roxy now


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## highbury

I'm going to sneak in here real quick...

Now over to Coppy?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, sorry.

highbury again?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Crazy H?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope to that as well


Spooky1


----------



## scareme

No

Gobby?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Finally a YES

CrazedH


----------



## Copchick

Negatory

Moon Dog?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Nope

Roxy ?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nay 


HairRazor


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Crazed H?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Sure why not...


RoxyBlue?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she was organizing illegal snail races!

Hairazor.......or is she still the first 10 names on Santa's Naughty list!


----------



## Moon Dog

You've been peeking!

HR now?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm looking for my eraser

CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

AWOL

Roxy?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I'm back


PrettyGhoul


----------



## PrettyGhoul

WB CrazedHaunter and you are correct.

CrazedHaunter again?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yup! 


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Bingo

Back at you CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Ok how about

P5?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she used a hammer on her bowl of Cheerios and called herself a Cereal Killer!

Pumpkin5.............or is she going after the Fruit Loops next?


----------



## Moon Dog

I prefer Boo Berry...

CC?


----------



## Hairazor

You called for a cop and got a perp

Highbury?


----------



## highbury

Indeed!!

Crazed Haunter??


----------



## Copchick

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry to disappoint

Spooky1?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sorry to disappoint.....
Bone Dancer????


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard heard he was holding a seance to get tap dancing lessons from Fred Astaire & Gene Kelly

Hairazor...............Or is she and Moon Dog hunting the elusive Dragon Chipmunk?


----------



## Moon Dog

Tough little creature

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Just missed one

CrazedH?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard he was coming out with a new line of jackets with the sleeves in the back!

Hairazor.............or is she still trying to stand in for Santa this Christmas?


----------



## Moon Dog

Tough job

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

I don't think I can grow a beard by Christmas

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

I don't think she can either! 

Hairazor.......or is she still trying to figure out to include Zombie pilgrims in her Thanksgiving plans?


----------



## Goblin

Once again the mysterious duplication fairy made a duplicate post!


----------



## scareme

Well, I'm still willing to guess Gobby.


----------



## Goblin

Guess what......errrr........Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Boo! Did that scare you?

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Scared Me

P5?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Copchick


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope..

PrettyGhoul


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she fell off the roof while on zombie watch

Moon Dog.........or was he caught in the turkey stampede with Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Gobble gobble!

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Still picking feathers out of my hair

Rahnefan


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Ummm No!!!


Bone Dancer?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she had been treed by enraged chipmunks!

Hairazor........or is she and Moon Dog still trying to see which one can escape from a straight jacket first?


----------



## Moon Dog

I won!

HR?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope


Now HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Roxy?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Nay I say

Hairrazor


----------



## Hairazor

Very astute!

Bone Dancer?


----------



## Copchick

I believe he's dancing the night away

Moon Dog?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard he was cooking dinner..........then the fire broke out........

Hairazor.......or is she at Moon Dog's house......roasting marshmallows?


----------



## Moon Dog

Smores actually

HR pass the Graham crackers


----------



## Hairazor

OK, where's the chocolate?

P5, want one?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Did you say P5 or PG?

Goblin will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

Roxy?


----------



## Spooky1

Close, but no

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Whatta you mean no Goblin?

Hairazor............or has she been eaten by zombie turkeys?


----------



## Hairazor

Fended them off with a baster

Moon Dog?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope last I knew he was trying to make a roasted Zombe chipmunk stew


CopChick?


----------



## Goblin

I heard Copchick makes a great roasted Zombe chipmunk stew

Hairazor..........or is she and Moon Dog still trying to find noggs to make homemade eggnogg?


----------



## Moon Dog

Got a few, just need a couple more

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

I've got the blender ready

Spooky1


----------



## RoxyBlue

I saw him this morning


CrazedHaunter


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Present and accounted for.

Otaku?


----------



## Spooky1

Wrong moderator. 

How about Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

No sir!

Crazed H?


----------



## Hairazor

He will be next


----------



## Otaku

Nope!

Maybe Crazed H now?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yup it's me

HR?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she was in Oz trying to hire the Wicked Witch to haunt her haunt next Halloween!

Moon Dog...........or has he challenged Spooky1 to a tap dance contest?


----------



## Moon Dog

Boy are my dogs tired...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

CrazedH


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Pumpkin5


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet...

Spooky1?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard him and Roxy were practicing the "We are Santa's Ellves" song in full elf costumes!

Hairazor...........or is she still trying to remember the names of all eight of Santa's reindeers?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

She's stuck on Vixen.

Now HR.


----------



## Hairazor

Is one Blasted?

Rahnefan


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Hairazor


----------



## CrazedHaunter

nope


P5


----------



## highbury

She's almost to Blitzen!

Goblin (who is not one of Santa's reindeer...)?


----------



## Goblin

Actually, I was one of Santa's Reindeer till I turned to the dark side!

Moon Dog..........or is he still trying to find a magic hat to bring his snowman to life?


----------



## Moon Dog

And it works!

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Copchick


----------



## CrazedHaunter

hi

CopChick?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she was trying to build a snowman using canned snow!

Are Hairazor or Moon Dog around.........or are they still trying to join in the reindeer games by dreesing up as reindeers?


----------



## Moon Dog

Present!

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

How are you keeping your antlers on?

CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Hey hey 



Hmmm Evil Andrew?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard he was trying to bribe Santa to get off the naughty list!

Hairazor or Moon Dog........or are they still trying to find a Partridge in a Pear Tree for the forum 12 Days of Christmas Scavenger hunt?


----------



## Moon Dog

Found the Partridge family... does that count?

Any luck HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Does pear tree count for anything?

Roxy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, me again.

Goblin posts next


----------



## Goblin

Absolutely correct

Moon Dog.......or is he trying to find the two turtle doves before Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Got one! 

Moon Dog find the other?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Morning

RoxyBlue


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope... turtle doves are hard to catch!

Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

So close, yet so far


Hairazor


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Uh-uh 


CopChick?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nopers

spooky 1


----------



## Hairazor

Nay

Goblin?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No 


now Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Absolutely

Hairazor........or is she and Moon Dog trying to figure out what a calling bird is and how they can get four of them?


----------



## Moon Dog

We've been calling the calling birds but all we get is a busy signal

Any luck HR?


----------



## Hairazor

One ringy dingy and still no answer

CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I saw a calling bird not to long ago



Spooky1?


----------



## Moon Dog

I suppose they're pretty spooky at that

Roxy?


----------



## Copchick

Negatory Big Ben

Will Evil A be making an appearance?


----------



## highbury

After he trades up from 3 French hens...

Scareme?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Scare who?


HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Hi ya

P5


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Highbury ?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard he was texting his wish list to Santa

Moon Dog.........or has he and Hairazor gone to France to get some french hens?


----------



## Moon Dog

We know this local place...

HR?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Morning


Roxy?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

Maybe now, Roxy


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope 


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Absolutely

Hairazor.........or is she and Moon Dog explaining to the police where they got the 5 golden rings?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope me again.


CopChick?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope


Pumpkin5


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## highbury

Me first.

Now the CopChick.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

HR !


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No 

HR now


----------



## Hairazor

Now indeed

Scareme


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she was fighting off a killer turkey armed with just a knife and fork!

Moon Dog.......or is he and Hairazor being chased by the farmer that wants his six geese a laying back?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

How'd the turkey get a fork and knife?


Spooky1?


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe next?


----------



## Goblin

Maybe couldn't make it so I took his place!

Hairazor.........or did she and Moon Dog almost drown trying to acquire seven swans a swimming?


----------



## Hairazor

My Dead Man's float almost scared the bleep out of 

Moon Dog


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nay,

Back to you


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nah.. 


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Moon Dog.........or is he still getting his face slapped by the 8 maids a milking?


----------



## Moon Dog

Ouch...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

You forgot to duck

CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Here.


Highbury?


----------



## Otaku

Nope!

Copchick?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she was trying to make a reindeer's nose glow using fleurescent paint and a power cable!

Hairazor........or is she and Moon Dog on Dancing with the stars with the nine ladies dancing?


----------



## Moon Dog

We got cut...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

I tripped over one of the nine ladies and out we went

Copchick


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nay-nay


PrettyGhoul


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CH again?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she was on a Steak Out at Western Sizzling

Moon Dog........or was he and Hairazor kicked unconscious by the 10 lords a leaping?


----------



## Moon Dog

They didn't mean to do it

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Oh my aching head

CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Rightyo


Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Not just yet...

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she had gone to work for Scrooge and Marley

Hairazor.........or is she and Moon Dog jamming with the 11 pipers piping?


----------



## Moon Dog

Ian Anderson can wail!

HR?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Took me a minute Moondog.


pumpkin5?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she had gone caroling in the cemetery

Moon Dog........or has he and Hairazor got headaches from the 12 drummers drumming?


----------



## Moon Dog

All that noise, noise, noise!

HR?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope,


Otaku?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Scareme


----------



## scareme

Right honey!

Back to Hairzor, and I'm off to put up a tree.


----------



## Hairazor

Go get that tree

Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry...

CH?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Hey hey!


HR?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CH again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Come on back, Moon Dog!


----------



## scareme

Sorry

Isn't it about time for Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

It's always time for me!

Scareme, Moon Dog, or Hairazor.........whichever one rings the bell first!


----------



## Moon Dog

Ding!

HR?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No...

Now HR!


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Copchick


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


CrazedHaunter


----------



## Hairazor

Not at this moment

How bout everyones favorite evil one, EvilA


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Not right now.


How about Bone Dancer?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Sorry I'm late

Now HR !!!


----------



## Hairazor

Okey Dokey

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Yep

Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Yo!

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Morning!


Copchick


----------



## Evil Andrew

The chain is broken ......

back to HR for a fresh start


----------



## Hairazor

OK

Where to go from here, hmmmm, CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Good call

Goblin up?


----------



## Goblin

Up and at em'

Hairazor or Moon Dog.........or are they still trying to learn the Curly Shuffle? Nyuck! Nyuck! Nyuck!


----------



## Hairazor

Which foot did you say to start on, the right or the other right?

Moon Dog, you got it?


----------



## Goblin

Yes he did....but he got a shot and got rid of it!

Hairazor.........or is she still trying to get Santa to drop the restraining order?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

But she's up next


----------



## Hairazor

Right you are

CrazedH


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, just crazy


Rahnefan


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry...

CC?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard Hairazor had took her on a snipe hunt!

Moon Dog or Hairazor.........or are they still trying to fit in their elf costumes?


----------



## Moon Dog

I couldn't fit into that since I was three...

HR?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No,

Now HR!


----------



## Hairazor

I could only get the elf pants up to my knees

Scareme


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Moon Dog


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

Goblin?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she had gone to Scrooge's house.........something about a burglar named Marley and his gang!

Hairazor.............or did she challenge Moon Dog for the Tic Tac Toe Title?


----------



## Moon Dog

Do you want to play again?

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Will you let me win this time?

Rahnefan around?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope...

hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Good morning to you GYM

Scareme


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Evil Andrew


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope

hairazor


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Copchick

Uh uh

Calling on Crazed Haunter


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't see any crazed haunters at the moment - oh wait, I do see...


...Spooky1


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope 

P5


----------



## Goblin

She's been replaced by the new and improved Pumpkin6

Who wants to be next? Raise your hand!


----------



## Moon Dog

Ooo! Ooo! Ooo!

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Yes, I have been frantically waving my raised hand 

CrazedH


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Moon Dog


----------



## Hairazor

I sneak in here

The-Hog-Flu


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard he was vaccinated for it

Moon Dog........or is he and Hairazor still battling the Zombie Reindeer?


----------



## Moon Dog

Outta ammunition...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Runnnnn!!

CrazedH


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Evil Andrew


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope..nobody ever says GYM will post next...

hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Calling your bluff, GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

BOOOOOOOO!..HERE!

hairazor again?


----------



## Hairazor

OK

CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just for you since you asked so nicely


Hairazor


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Otaku

I would post, but I'm not on the forum right now...

Copchick?


----------



## Dr Morbius

NOPE! Didn't see ME coming did ya? lol!
I could put on a cop hat and a wig, but I doubt it would the same..har har...

Moon Dog


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard he sat on Santa's lap and dislocated both his knees!

Hairazor...........or is she writing a letter to Santa Bunny........or is it Easter Claus?


----------



## Hairazor

Or Bunny Claus?

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Present!

CH?


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

WR again?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard he was hanging his stockings by the chimney with care

Moon Dog.........or did he start a brawl with Marley and the three ghosts?


----------



## Hairazor

He must have as he has not popped in yet

Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Them chains hurt don't'cha know?

CH?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yup.


RoxyBlue?


----------



## Spooky1

Missed it by this.... Much

Moon Dog?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Missed it by thiiiiiiiiiiissssssssssssssssss much


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Didn't miss 

EvilA


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Not by a long shot

Back to you WR.


----------



## Moon Dog

Not this time...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

GYM


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Ms Copchick


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Mr Roxy (Spooky1)?


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Wrong 


HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Correct-o

Goblin?


----------



## Copchick

Naw, it's way too early for Gobby.

Is Will Reid hanging out?


----------



## Goblin

I saw him hanging out the window. Does that count?

Moon Dog or Hairazor..........unless they're still trying to make a snowman out of canned snow!


----------



## Moon Dog

We just used the cans... won't melt

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

We can use some of the coal Santa keeps leaving me to glue on for eyes and mouth

CrazedH, got a carrot to add?


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Hairazor

Good one

EvilA?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ahhhh You are wise and far seeing

Next is Mr G


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet...

CC?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nay Nay

Will Reid?


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yup


Lambchop?


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she was experimenting with chocolate covered liver

Hairazor or Moon Dog..........or did the magic hat bring their snowman to life and it's chasing them with a bush axe?


----------



## Moon Dog

I think we lost him...

HR?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

Now HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

Roxy


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Otaku

Nope!

Roxy?


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

Scareme


----------



## scareme

You're a genus 

Will Reid


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

CC?


----------



## scareme

No, 

How about Will again?


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Evil Andrew

Time for HR !!


----------



## Hairazor

Why yes it is

Goblin time?


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## scareme

No, 

Hairazor?


----------



## Copchick

Uh uh.

It's Moon Dog time.


----------



## Goblin

Is that anything like Howdy Doody time? 

Hairazor........or is she skipping along the yellow brick road to see the wizard with Moon Dog, Copchick, Scareme, and Roxy?


----------



## Moon Dog

Don't follow the yellow snow road...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

NOW you tell me!

Copchick


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Moon Dog

Nuh-uh...

Roxy?


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry

CrazedH


----------



## Copchick

Nope, not feeling crazy tonight

Hog Flu?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope


Will Reid?


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Hairazor

He will be up next


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Good call

Back to you HR


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she was test driving the new rocket powered broom and is out near Pluto by now!

The first one to climb over the top of the cage and ring the bell will be next!


----------



## Hairazor

The power went out of my broom and I plummeted right into that gol dang bell, ding

Moon Dog, call me an ambulance, please


----------



## Moon Dog

They're on their way

WR?


----------



## Evil Andrew

WR-ong

Now ScareMe


----------



## Will Reid

deleted post


----------



## Hairazor

You called?

Back at you Will R


----------



## Will Reid

deleted post


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now HR !!


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Copchick


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she had arrested Marley and the 3 ghosts for illegal entry

Hairazor........or is she still trying to get forum members to appear in her forum Christmas pageant? Has Moon Dog found the tree yet?


----------



## Hairazor

Moon Dog, tree?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope


CopChick if she's not too busy chasing Juvy punks?


----------



## Evil Andrew

negative

Now HR - !!!


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she was making gingerbread men........and biting all the heads off of them!

Moon Dog.........or is he challenging Hairazor for her nely acquired polka championship?


----------



## Moon Dog

Only if it's the beer barrel polka!

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

I've got a mouth full of ginger heads and trying to wash it down with beer from Moon Dog's barrel

CrazedH


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Moon Dog, Bearer of Big Pointy Teeth


----------



## Hairazor

How bout the_Hog_Flu?


----------



## Moon Dog

Ummm noooo...

CC?


----------



## Hairazor

She should be along shortly


----------



## Moon Dog

Not just yet...

CC?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Zurgh


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

Rahnefan


----------



## Evil Andrew

Negative

Back to HR !


----------



## Hairazor

Here

CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Here 


back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Good call

EvilA?


----------



## scareme

I'll give it a try

Hairazor again?


----------



## Hairazor

Right-O

Goblin next?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet, too early

CC?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't see her yet


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Present

CrazedH


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Mr G


----------



## Goblin

Did you miss me?

Hairazor.......or is she still teaching monkeys to river dance?


----------



## Hairazor

Right foot then left foot then turn

CrazedH, show them how


----------



## scareme

I'm willing to learn

HR come on back.


----------



## Hairazor

OK

P5 in the haunt?


----------



## scareme

Not yet,

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Why not?

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Boo! Did it work?

CC?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she was trying to enter Chocolate covered Tomato soup in a cooking contest

Hairazor.........or is she still trying to beat out the other forum ladies out for the part of Lucy in the live action version of "It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown?"


----------



## Moon Dog

Must be...

Did ya get the part HR?


----------



## Hairazor

I think I came in last due to a slip of the tongue

Any Forum member up for it


----------



## Evil Andrew

Me ?

Next P5 !


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she was practicing her alligator wrestling

Moon Dog...........Or did he still trying to sell eskimoes ice trays?


----------



## Copchick

No, but he's out double dog daring Eskimos to polar bear fighting

Is Moon Dog back?


----------



## Hairazor

He should be back any time now


----------



## scareme

But it's me

After 14 hours HR should be back.


----------



## Hairazor

You got me

Back to Scareme


----------



## scareme

Righty O

I'll try HR again because we seem to be the only two here tonight.


----------



## Hairazor

Well, it's morning now but I am here

Moon Dog?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard he was searching for a long lost tribe of pygmy basketball players!

Hairazor...........or has she challenged Scareme for her hopscotch championship using death match rules?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm no match for Scareme

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard he was trying to rewind his calendar

Moon Dog..........or is he and Hairazor still trying to capture the elusive square dancing leprechaun?


----------



## Hairazor

Over there behind the bush

See him Moon Dog?


----------



## highbury

Dog will hunt!!

Scareme?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Hello

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope, tis I Moon Dog

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

CrazedH


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Moon Dog


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Evening all

I think it's about time Goblin shows up.


----------



## Hairazor

Not just yet

EvilA


----------



## Evil Andrew

you are just so dang smart !!!

Next Mr G


----------



## Goblin

You have called and I have come!

Moon Dog..........or is he and Hairazor trying to drag race using cars they have to pedal?


----------



## Moon Dog

Must... pedal... faster...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

My pedals need to be lubricated, they keep squeaking

Roxy


----------



## Spooky1

I beat her to it

Now Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Stop beating me!:googly:


Copchick


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nerp

now back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Scareme


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she was trying to crossbreed an angry frog with a walnut a wound up with a hopping mad nut!

Hairazor.......... or is she still trying to write a country song about drunk hairdressing truck drivers?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nopey, nope, nope! Just me.
How about Copchick?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm late because I was trying to rhyme drunk hairdressing truck drivers

Anyone who has a rhyme for that, or just anyone who wanders by


----------



## graveyardmaster

HELLO!

roxyblue!


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she and Spooky! were trying to see which one could escape from a straightjacket first!

Moon Dog............or has he joined the roller derby with Hairazor, Copchick, Scareme
and Pumpkin5?


----------



## Hairazor

He is turning into a great "jammer"

Aren't you Moon Dog?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Bahahahahaaaaa!

How about Scareme?


----------



## Evil Andrew

nope
Now D5


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

BRRRR! Morning!

CrazedH


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope!

roxyblue!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nah

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Back at you


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Skipping in to steal this one!
BRRRRRrrrrrrrrrr....it's cold outside!
How about Joe now?


----------



## Goblin

Who's Joe Now?

Hairazor and her trusty sidekick Winky Doodle


----------



## Moon Dog

That's MR Winky Doodle

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

P5 in the Haunt?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: The Frosty Haunt? Helllllll Yeah!

Brrrrrrrrrrr......how about SpookyJ?


----------



## graveyardmaster

Nope!

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Roxy?


----------



## scareme

No

But I'll give Roxy a holler too.


----------



## Goblin

What does Roxy want with a hollow tube?

Hairazor............or is she still learning to be an Undertaker by mail?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not sure... why don't you ask her?

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Shhh! I'm studying for the part where you bag 'em and I'll slab 'em

CrazedH


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Evil Andrew


----------



## Moon Dog

Nada

CH?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Winner

HR


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet... 

She should be along any minute now though


----------



## Hairazor

You are astute

Rahnefan


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard they were broken hearted cause their snowman melted!

Whoever gets to the computer first without breaking or spraining something!


----------



## graveyardmaster

MEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!

pumpkin5???


----------



## scareme

Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Very good

P5?


----------



## scareme

No 

But I think it's just about time for Gobby.


----------



## Moon Dog

Gobby can't come to phone right now

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

CrazedH


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wrong-o


Scareme


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard he asked the wizard for a brain but the wizard thought he asked for a pain, so now his head hurts!

Hairazor.............or is she still welcoming her new neighbor.........the one with the hockey mask and machete?


----------



## Hairazor

Such a nice new neighbor compared to some we have had!

Moon Dog in the Haunt?


----------



## Moon Dog

Here!

CC?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Uh-uh

P5?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet...

Spooky1?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nah! It's the gourd!
How about Evil A???


----------



## Evil Andrew

yes yes - you are wise and far-seeing !!









Next is the Razor of Hair


----------



## Hairazor

It is

P5


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she was shooting billards with Minnesota Fats.

Moon Dog...........Or is he gonna challenge the winner.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Morning


Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm basking in 37 degrees above zero

Scareme?


----------



## graveyardmaster

just meeeee!

roxyblue!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope


P5?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Negative

Time for Mr G


----------



## Goblin

I'm here everybody

Hairazor............or is her and Moon Dog at the Spelling Bee to watch the bee spell?


----------



## Moon Dog

The bee is good

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

CrazedH


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Copchick


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope 

Spooky1?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next in the batting order - HR


----------



## Hairazor

I'm on deck

Scareme around for back up batter?


----------



## scareme

Yes I am.

Now up to bat, it's Gobby!


----------



## Goblin

I'm up......the bat's still sleeping!


Scareme..........or is she still playing hiding go seek with Hairazor and Moon Dog?


----------



## scareme

No, I'm here.

I think it's time for Evil Queen.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

Copchick?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Scareme


----------



## scareme

Yes

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

EvilA


----------



## scareme

Nope

Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Give me ten dollars and you can be next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Check is in the mail

HH?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Scareme the Steroid Queen


----------



## scareme

You rang?

I think Gobby is the only one up at this time.


----------



## Goblin

You'd be surprised!

Hairazor...........or is she still trying to be the world's first Pirate Caterer?


----------



## scareme

Nope

I'll go with Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

So much to learn.. 

HR?


----------



## scareme

I'm learning.

Evil Queen?


----------



## Hairazor

Just me

Perhaps Scareme again


----------



## scareme

When you're right, you're right.

About time for Gobby to wake up.


----------



## Goblin

Who said I sleep?

Scareme..............or did she almost drown while bobbing for watermelons?


----------



## Moon Dog

Must have.. 

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

CrazedH


----------



## highbury

Nah.

Scareme?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Hairazor


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: No, just me, but I love me some Hairazor....

How about my gal now??


----------



## Lunatic

Nope...sorry...

Roxy Blue?


----------



## scabbie

Just me. Evil never dies.


Johnny Thunder.


----------



## Hairazor

The late me

Everyone's favorite, P5


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope just me.

Now P5


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yay! Yay! It's me, it's me!!!
How about Crazedhaunter? Joe? Joe?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

P5 again?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she was learning to pick apples on stilts

Moon Dog............or did he get involved in the squirrel/chipmunk war?


----------



## Moon Dog

Man they're tough

HR?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope 


RahneFan?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard he was caught shoplifting............at the morgue!

Hairazor...........or is she still trying out Aunt Bee's pickle recipe? Kerosene cucumbers anyone?


----------



## Hairazor

They have an explosive flavor

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Yo!

CC?


----------



## highbury

No, HB.

P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Hey HB! Waz up?
How about Hairazor?


----------



## Otaku

Nope!

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yep

P5


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she was looking up old boyfriends that had become zombies

Moon Dog..........or is he and Scareme trying to combine hog calling with yodeling?


----------



## Moon Dog

It works if you can carry a tune

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Scareme


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Why would I scare you.. Oh yea the Halloween thing....


Ok Otaku your up!


----------



## Otaku

Woo-hoo!

Roxy?


----------



## scareme

Roxys always a good call, except this time.

Hairy?


----------



## Hairazor

If that's your affectionate nickname for me, then Yes!

Now Roxy


----------



## scareme

Unless that's your affectionate nickname for me, sorry.

back at you, I'll try razr this time. I'm not sure that one works either.


----------



## Hairazor

Hee hee

Spooky1


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nay nay


CopChick?


----------



## scareme

sor sor

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she was involved with camel races in her neighborhood

Scareme..............or is she still trying to find some magical Christmas snow?


----------



## Moon Dog

She told me to step in for her....

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

CrazedH


----------



## Spooky1

Not this time

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Yes darling?

Is that Roxy over there? Made you look.


----------



## Spooky1

Over there, yes. Here it's me

Your turn Roxy


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: No, just me.....sorry Spooky...
How about LordH?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Only this time because my app showed this thread first... I hate this game lol

Rox?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Negatory good buddy 

HR - got your ears on ?


----------



## scareme

No she doesn't 

Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am.

Scareme.............or is she still trying to plant birdseed nd grow canarys?


----------



## Copchick

Tweet

Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Here!

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Present

CrazedH


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, just plain crazy


Scareme


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:She's got that whole NASA space camp idea she's pitching....

How about CrazedHaunter? You around Joe-Joe?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Brrrr, it's a cold good morning to all

Anyone who can read this is next


----------



## RoxyBlue

I can read it!


Scareme


----------



## Goblin

Booooooooooo! 

Hairazor...........or is she surprised to discover that the "balls" she's been
juggling aren't supposed to explode?


----------



## Moon Dog

Let me check...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Hard to type with these bandages on my hands

Ramonadona


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nah! Just me!
How about Scareme?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she had gotten lost on the way to her computer!

Moon Dog.............or did he really change his username to Sun Puppy?


----------



## Hairazor

That's just a rumor going round started by someone who covets the name Moon Dog

Right Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Correct!

How about CH?


----------



## scareme

How about me?

And back to you Dog.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Sorry i'm late.

Pumpkin5s turn.


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry

CC?


----------



## Lord Homicide

MD, I'm sure Closed Captioning is available. Let me check *CLICK* *beeeeeeeeeeeeeooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooop*

Hairazor, help me turn the forum back on... can't see!


----------



## Hairazor

Does this bright light help?

Scareme


----------



## Goblin

No Scareme.........don't go into the bright light!

Hairazor...........or she and Moon Dog playing war games with real cannons?


----------



## Hairazor

Light the fuse now Moon Dog!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Boom

Otaku


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard her house was infested with winged monkeys

Moon Dog...........or is he trying to out do Evil Knevil by jumping he Atlantic Ocean on a motorcycle?


----------



## Moon Dog

Whew, made it!

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Here's a glass of champagne to toast your jump!

CrazedH


----------



## highbury

I think he is glued to his TV, watching Moon Dog's jump...

Copchick?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yay Moon Dog made the jump!


Copchick


----------



## Goblin

She did a double somersault right into the ocean!

Hairazor............ or is she being over run by zombie snowmen?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nasty little buggers...

Oh, here she is now!


----------



## Hairazor

Quick, spray them with hot water

CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Hey

Goblin


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nope! Just me.
How about Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

She' having a snowball fight with the neighbors!

How about PumpkinCopHairDogMe?


----------



## Moon Dog

I'm in there somewhere...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Me too!

P5


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I'm not

P5?


----------



## Goblin

Of course you're not P5.......For one thing, I happen to know she's a girl! 


Hairazor...........or is her house being haunted by the ghosts of tap dancing hairdressers?


----------



## Moon Dog

She can't hear you right now...

Maybe they've stopped now, HR?


----------



## Lunatic

Nope....
Scareme?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

CrazedH


----------



## scareme

What is that bright light in the sky? What happened to my night?

HR?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Copchick, Defender of All That Is Good


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet....

Maybe now?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she was investigating the big fight at the post office..........the postmaster licked a bunch of stamps!


Hairazor.............has she been abducted by those pesky martians again?


----------



## Hairazor

Yes and they asked how you are getting along since your last abduction

Moon Dog out there?


----------



## Moon Dog

Here I is!

Next up CH?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Present


Pumpkin5


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she was still praying to the snow gods for snow

Moon Dog...........or is he still heading the neighborhood watch for zombies?


----------



## Hairazor

He's doing a diligent job

Right Moon Dog?


----------



## Spooky1

Not this time

Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

Scareme taking a break from the game?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope, but I am!

CC?


----------



## scareme

No No

Lord Homicide


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard he was on a chicken drive, same thing as a cattle drive except with chickens!

Scareeme..........or did he see her shadow today and went into hiding?


----------



## Moon Dog

See it? Yes, hiding? No

HR?


----------



## highbury

Six more weeks of Raising...

P5?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Hey guys!
How about that magic man, Highbury?


----------



## highbury

Alakazaam!

For my next trick, I will make Goblin appear! (May I have a volunteer??)


----------



## Goblin

Muhahahahahahaha! I'm here!

Hairazor...............or is she and Moon Dog played a game of Hide and Go Sneak?


----------



## Moon Dog

One, two, three...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

I have a really good hiding place!

CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Hey hey.

Spooky1?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard him and Roxy had gone frog hunting!

Oh look.......there's Moon Dog in his orange and black checked zoot suit with matching hat!


----------



## Moon Dog

Don't forget the purple tie and white shoes

HR?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Just me for now!


HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yeppers!


graveyardmaster


----------



## graveyardmaster

YAAY...good guess roxy!!!!

HR????


----------



## Hairazor

Morning you Scottish Devil!

CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope.

Scareme?


----------



## Goblin

How bad do you want me to scare you?

Hairazor...........or is she still taking part in the Hair dresser's annual rodeo?


----------



## Moon Dog

She'll be here in 8 seconds or so.

HR?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

She's late


Now HR


----------



## Hairazor

Dusting myself off after my fall

GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

Good guess!!!

HR!!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Copchick


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Scareme


----------



## highbury

Later. But only if you ask nicely.

Goblin?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope
Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

You called?

EvilA


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard he was sailing around the world in his rowboat

Scareme..........or is she still handcuffed to Moon Dog and Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

CC did this to us...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Hold on, I think I can wriggle my right hand free

How bout just unlocking us Copchick


----------



## graveyardmaster

Nope..

Roxyblue around??


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nah!

CopChick?


----------



## Otaku

Nope!

CopChick, you there?


----------



## morgan8586

Nope...

JT?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard he was fighting off a horde of zombie chipmunks!

Handcuffed yourself to the patrol car again Copchick?


----------



## graveyardmaster

Nope..

Irish Witch going to call in and say HI!


----------



## Hairazor

It would be fun if she did, till then

Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

I've been called many things but never Roxy

CH?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yes sir,



Morgan?


----------



## Goblin

They called in sick

Hairazaor..........or is she, Scareme, Moon Dog, Copchick, and P5 still trying to catch the greased pig?


----------



## Moon Dog

Got him!

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

He was a slippery bugger, glad you got him

GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

Here!!

HR...


----------



## Hairazor

Yo

P5


----------



## graveyardmaster

Nope!!!...

Lets say good afternoon to roxyblue!!!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

P5


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she was involved in some tricycle races with Hairazor and Moon Dog!

Wonder who won?


----------



## Moon Dog

That would be me and boy are my dogs tired

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

It was a grueling race

CrazedH


----------



## graveyardmaster

Nope!!

lets say roxyblue..


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

Otaku?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard they wanted to be a crop duster, but couldn't find their feather duster!

If you can snatch the pebble from my hand grasshopper you can be next


----------



## Moon Dog

Kung Fu was one of my all time favorite shows

HR?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I think she's sleeping in.


Roxy


----------



## Hairazor

Late but here

Next Roxy


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nay! me

HR again


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she was on a stakeout at Golden Corral

Hairazor............or is she still playing billards with a croquet mallet?


----------



## Moon Dog

Let's find out...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Eight ball in the corner wicket

CrazedH


----------



## graveyardmaster

Nope!

P5 maybe!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe not


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Scareme


----------



## Goblin

Okay........What's that behind you?

Moon Dog.........or is hunting for a snowplow?


----------



## Moon Dog

Got one

HR?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope


Now HR


----------



## Hairazor

Now is right

GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

Here!!

HR!!


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

Roxy


----------



## Otaku

Nope...

Roxy?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

P5


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yep! 
Bone Dancer?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope , it's me !

Now HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Good you are

Goblin time


----------



## Goblin

Late night with Goblin!

Hairazor..............or does she still think her shadow is trying to murder her?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nawww.. she knows better than that

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Copchick


----------



## graveyardmaster

Nope!!!...Maybe P5!!!


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she was teaching cats and dogs to square dance!

Moon Dog............or is he and Hairazor still trying to see which one can stay on a pogo stick the longest?


----------



## Moon Dog

I lost...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

My vision is still up and down

CrazedH


----------



## Evil Andrew

Negative

Back to HR for reprognostication.....


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

EA once again?


----------



## Evil Andrew

The mojo is gone 

Only HR can see our future now...


----------



## Moon Dog

I'm guest gypsy tonight

CH?


----------



## Hairazor

Appears I am late again

EvilA


----------



## Evil Andrew

The mojo is back , and balance is restored to the further....

Now it is time for the holwing of the lunar canine ..


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol::jol:Will you take a pumpkin-headed jack-o-lope?

How about Spooky1?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard he was trying hats on his snowman to see if it would come to life!

Hairazor.........or does she still think her potato is the reincarnation of Abraham Lincoln?


----------



## Moon Dog

That's what the potato says

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

I concur

GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

Here!!!

Me think roxyblue is lurking about..


----------



## Moon Dog

You thinks wrong

CC?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she was counting snowflakes, lost count, and had to start over!

Scareme was tripped by Hairazor, who was locked in a closet by Moon Dog, who
was given wrong directions by Copchick, who was handcuffed to a tree by Pumpkin5,
who took a wrong turn at the fork in the road........so I have no idea who'll be next!


----------



## Moon Dog

Something like that...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Can't keep this bunch down

Copchick


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

The-Hog-Flu


----------



## graveyardmaster

Nope!!

Roxyblue!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

Copchick


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Butting in, but she'll be back soon....
How about Hairazor?


----------



## highbury

Close...

Goblin time??


----------



## Hairazor

Not just yet

EvilA


----------



## Moon Dog

He's next...


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nay


Pumpkin5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Is this our chant?
Evil A?


----------



## Moon Dog

Didn't work...

Let's try a new one... HR?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

Highbury?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

GYM


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nuh-uh

Pumpkin5


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No

Spooky1?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Me Me Me

How about Pernicious Pete?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't that a cartoon character?

Hairazor............or is she and Moon Dog still waiting for the traffic sign to change?


----------



## Moon Dog

Still waiting

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Oh oh quick we have a green

CrazedH


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

But perhaps CrazedHaunter will make an appearance now


----------



## highbury

Signs point to NO.

But signs also point to Pumpkin5.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Ran a green light to get here...


Goblin?


----------



## Hairazor

Not quite yet

Back to CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Sure why not..

Now back to you


----------



## Hairazor

OK

Now P5


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she got lost in her garage and is waiting for a rescue party to show up!

Red Rover, Red Rover, send Hairazor on over


----------



## Moon Dog

She's on her way

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

CrazedH


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

highbury


----------



## Goblin

Doesn't he make Easter candy?

Moon Dog........or is he and Hairazor, Scareme, Copchick, and Pumpkin5 the next contestants on Bowling for Potato Chips?


----------



## Moon Dog

My bowling ball kept getting dip on it

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

I couldn't grip the ball due to greasy potato chip fingers

How bout you Scareme?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: She's busy planning the Great Pumpkin Overthrow!

How about the Master of Music, Mr. Highbury himself?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not Mr H, but I'm a master of music... at least audio anyway

Goblin?


----------



## graveyardmaster

Nope!

HR??


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nope....
Roxy?


----------



## graveyardmaster

Nope!!!

HR!!


----------



## Goblin

She's gone crab fishing in Nebraska

Whoever gets on the bus next


----------



## Hairazor

I have my ticket

GYM


----------



## Moon Dog

Been to the gym already

CC?


----------



## graveyardmaster

Nope!!...

Can I say good afternoon too HR!!


----------



## Hairazor

You sure can

CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Hey hey!


Spooky1?


----------



## Goblin

He practicising to square dance on roller skates

Hairazor............or has she opened a barber shop in Mayberry?


----------



## highbury

She's actually gathering members for the Quartet.

Copchick?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

CrazedH


----------



## graveyardmaster

Nope!!!

Lets see...can i say good afternoon to HR!!!


----------



## Hairazor

You sure can and back to you


----------



## graveyardmaster

Hi HR!!!

Lets say RoxyBlue!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Let's not... 

Highbury?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm popping in here just in time to call for

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Yes.........and you reversed the charges too!

Hairazor...........or is she still playing leapfrog with Moon Dog, Copchick, Scareme, Pumpkin5, and a cast of thousands?


----------



## Moon Dog

Taking a break

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

We'll play again later

Copchick


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nah!

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Back to CH?


----------



## Goblin

CH got dention!

Moon Dog........that is if the voices in head will shut up long enough for him to hear me!


----------



## Moon Dog

What?

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Present and unaccounted for

Birthday girl Scareme


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope. She busy trying to blow all those candles out on her cake....

GraveYardMaster?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Goblin?


----------



## Hairazor

What? No Goblin?

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Here

Back to you HR


----------



## Hairazor

Thank you

CrazedH


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Moon Doggie Dog


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard he had shucked it all to be a pearl diver in Utah!

Hairazor...........or is she still recovering from injuries she received when she went
off the road to avoid a head on collision with her inspection sticker?


----------



## Moon Dog

Inspection sticker... I remember those

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

It's hard to text in traction

GYM


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope me..


HR?


----------



## Hairazor

You are good!

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

She might be good but she's not here!

Let's see.........Moon Razor or Hair Dog?


----------



## Hairazor

Tis me whoever I am

Moon Dog around


----------



## Moon Dog

Here I is!

CH?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Good call.


otaku?


----------



## Otaku

Present and accounted for!

P5?


----------



## scareme

Nope

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

Goblin here yet?


----------



## Goblin

Of course I am!

Scareme wants to be.........
Hairazor needs to be..........
Moon Dog should be............
Copchick could be..............
Pumpkin5 would be...........
Roxy might be..............
Spooky1 would like to be.........

Soooooooo...............I'm thinking of a number between 1 and a 100


----------



## Moon Dog

-457

hr?


----------



## Hairazor

That's the exact number I was gonna pick!

CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

You called



Back to you HR


----------



## Hairazor

Okey Dokey

GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

Here!!

HR!!


----------



## Goblin

She got lost followed the yellow brick sidewalk

Moon Dog...........or did he follow the rainbow and find the pot of fool's gold?


----------



## Moon Dog

It wasn't fools gold!

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Top 'O the morning

CrazedH


----------



## scareme

No

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Haha! Good choice

GYM


----------



## scareme

HA! I love it when I'm right.

HR again


----------



## Hairazor

Bingo

Dare I say Scareme?


----------



## scareme

I wouldn't dare her. She's crazy and liable to try anything. 

Gobby?


----------



## Moon Dog

What? No Gobby?

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

CrazedH


----------



## scareme

You need to have your eyes checked.

HR, with glasses


----------



## Hairazor

Will contacts work?

GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

Here!!

HR!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

EvilA


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard he was starring in his new show.........Crockpot Crackpot!

It's time for Hairazor's banjo solo!


----------



## Moon Dog

Can't wait for this!

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Broke a string, so no solo today

CrazedH


----------



## scareme

Your wrong. 

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

You are good

Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

CH?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Here I is...


Roxy?


----------



## scareme

Sorry

Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Who you calling sorry?

And now Moon Dog will accompany Hairazor on the kazoo


----------



## Moon Dog

Am I on the kazoo or is...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Is there enough Kazoo to go around?

GYM


----------



## scareme

Nope

Back at you HR


----------



## Hairazor

OK

Copchick


----------



## scareme

??????

Are you there HR?


----------



## Hairazor

I knew I should have guessed you

So I will


----------



## Goblin

You will what?

And now...........Scareme on the lead guitar


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope, Moon Dog on bass

HR, got that banjo yet?


----------



## Hairazor

Ready to pick and grin

CrazedH


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Morning 

GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

Good guess..

HR!!


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Scareme


----------



## scareme

Finally you remember my name. 

Kind of quite tonight. Not many game players. How about Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Yo!

Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

I am never far away

Hairazor will now sing "They're coming to take me away today!"


----------



## scareme

not so soon

it Evil Queen


----------



## highbury

Evil yes, but I'm no Queen!!

Over to you, CrazedHaunter!


----------



## Hairazor

He will be next


----------



## Moon Dog

Maybe now?


----------



## scareme

Sure I'm crazy, and I'm a haunter, but I'm not the one you're looking for.

HR?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Sorry I'm late, life ya know....

Let's try GYM


----------



## Hairazor

Oh, yes, let's


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Um, surprise, me again.

Goblin will post next.


----------



## Goblin

Next!


And now, Moon Dog will recite the Gettysburg address........in Chinese!


----------



## Hairazor

Well I'm speechless

How bout it Moon Dog???


----------



## Goblin

Apparently he got stage fright

And now that jolly juggler...........Hairazor


----------



## scareme

nope

Gobby again?


----------



## Goblin

Correct.............Tell her what she's won Johnny!

And now that jolly juggler...........Hairazor


----------



## Moon Dog

Not just yet...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

I got to juggling and I just couldn't stop

CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Here!!!


CopChick


----------



## Copchick

Yooo hoo, here I am!

Will Scareme be tuning in?


----------



## Goblin

Only if she can glue the knob back on the set!

Moon Dog........or is he and Hairazor out hunting the Great White Sardine?


----------



## scareme

It's M E!!!

But Hairazor will be next


----------



## Hairazor

Back from the hunt, no sardine

GYM


----------



## scareme

Nope

Hairazor


----------



## graveyardmaster

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard he had entered Roxy's snail races and they were still waiting for their snails to make it around the track...........check back next week some time.

Hairazor...........unless she has an entry in the race too!


----------



## scareme

Nope

Gobby, again


----------



## Goblin

You have chosen wisely

Scareme and her skateboard


----------



## scareme

Scareme and her pillow

Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Two in a row! Amazing!

Scareme and Oscar the pillow


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry Gobby

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

CrazedH


----------



## scareme

Sorry

But I haven't forgotten you, Copchick.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Time for HR!!


----------



## Hairazor

Good one

P5


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yeppers!
How about Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she was trying spend all the money she won playing Monopoly

Who's knocking on my door at this hour?


----------



## Moon Dog

Tis I!

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Yep yep

GYM


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Pumpkin5


----------



## graveyardmaster

Nope

HR!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

Roxy


----------



## scareme

no

HR


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Bout time for CH...


----------



## Hairazor

He will be next


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

HR, please try again


----------



## Hairazor

Ok

EvilA


----------



## scareme

You do remember me, right?

Gobby, the night owl.


----------



## Goblin

I thought you were Scareme the turkey? 

Hairazor.....or was she arrested along with Moon Dog and Scareme for counterfeiting counterfeit money?


----------



## scareme

It was a set up I tell you.

Goodnight Gobby, I've got a long drive in the morning.


----------



## Goblin

Try not to open any new drive throughs while you're out there!

That leaves Hairazor and Moon Dog with a pile of counterfeit counterfeit money!


----------



## Moon Dog

Goes well with my fools gold

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

If we get caught I will pay the bail with my stash of three hundred dollar bills

And just so Scareme knows I remember her name, Scareme will be next


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope.

Goblin will be next!


----------



## Hairazor

Probably next!


----------



## highbury

Not quite yet.

But next.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope 

How about now?


----------



## Goblin

So many people calling little old me!

Hairazor........or has she and Moon Dog joined the cast of Pumpkin5's cop show in Hawaii........Pumpkin5-0?


----------



## Hairazor

Misplaced my fake (or are they?) handcuffs

Moon Dog on the set?


----------



## Goblin

Naw, he's still trying to fit into his leprechaun costume for St. Patrick's Day.

How's it going Moon?


----------



## Moon Dog

Ripped the pants out...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Got you a replacement pair of pants

N.Fantom


----------



## Goblin

He's trying to find Moon the leprechaun's pot of gold

Hairazor.........did you really paint yourself green for St. Patrick's Day?


----------



## Moon Dog

Let's find out...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm having trouble getting this green paint off


CrazedH in the Haunt?


----------



## Moon Dog

Might be... let's find out

CH?


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she was still hunting or a pot of gold

Moon Dog..........or is he breaking out his Easter Bunny costume?


----------



## Moon Dog

It is never too far away

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

GYM


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


CrazedHaunter


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Here

P5?


----------



## scareme

No5

hr?


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

Roxy


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No.....


CC


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Wow Moon! One out of one! You're on a roll!

My crystal ball says look for Hair with a razor next


----------



## Moon Dog

And the chain stops here

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

And begins again? 

CrazedH


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Copchick


----------



## graveyardmaster

Nope

Lets say Good evening to HR


----------



## Hairazor

And to you also

P5


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet...

HR?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope 

Now HR


----------



## scareme

No yet

But now HR


----------



## Hairazor

Third time's the charm

Scareme or CrazedH, who ever gets here first


----------



## Goblin

Guess who tripped them up?

I guess Moon Dog......in the library......with the candlestick


----------



## Moon Dog

You sank my battleship

HR?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Not yet


Maybe now


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

GYM


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Moon Dog


----------



## graveyardmaster

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

P5


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope


Moon Dog?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Right you are

Scareme in the Haunt?


----------



## Goblin

She locked herself out again!

Hairazor.......or is she still doing her welcome Spring dance in the backyard?


----------



## Moon Dog

Looks like she is

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

And my feet got wet and cold cause we still have snow on the ground

CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Toasty warm out here in the desert


Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I am!


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Yep yep

P5


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

It's Goblin time!


----------



## Goblin

I'm a Goblin! He's a Goblin! She's a Goblin! Wouldn't you like to be a Goblin too?

Moon Dog.......or is he and Hairazor crossing Yams with Peppers and growing Yeppers?


----------



## Hairazor

Hard outer green shell, soft orange inside

Moon Dog, what say you?


----------



## Moon Dog

Yeppers

CH?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yep


GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

Yup here...

Lets say my good friend HR


----------



## Hairazor

You are on

EvilA out there?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet...

Maybe now, EA?


----------



## highbury

Not quite yet...

Goblin? Is that you?


----------



## Goblin

You saw through my disquise!

Moon Dog.........or is he having wheel barrow races with Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Whoops! wheel barrow tipped

Moon Dog slow down


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry, once I get going.. 

CC?


----------



## Goblin

She's forming a posse..........

Who wants to join up?


----------



## Moon Dog

Sign me up

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Me too

Spooky1


----------



## graveyardmaster

No..

Lets say Irish witch


----------



## Irish Witch

You called I came 

......
Hum let's go with GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

Yup here...Good guess my friend

HHHhhhmmm lets say Irish witch


----------



## Irish Witch

HAHA yup
.... Can only go with GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

Good guess Again..

It only gets harder...Hummm!!!..Ok you twist my arm..Irish witch???


----------



## Irish Witch

You rang?????


........ Hummmm.... Tricky...... GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

BOOOOOOOOOO!!!!..Yup here!!!

Irish witch in the House tonite


----------



## Irish Witch

Yes I am 


Gym????


----------



## graveyardmaster

You called!!!

Irish witch?????


----------



## Hairazor

Yikes! That was a great run, hate to break it up but--

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

He's hunting fireflies..........in his closet!

That imfamous twinkie rustler.............Hairazor


----------



## scareme

Are you two timing me Gobby? I thought I was your witch of the night. Yes it's 4:30 in the morning. Yes I'm on mega roids again.

How about Roxy on a bright shiny spring morning?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not even close

Back to Scareme


----------



## Hairazor

I think she is finally getting some shut eye

Crazed H


----------



## scareme

Shut eye? What's that?

Crazed H


----------



## Hairazor

Did I type too loud and keep you awake?

Scareme?


----------



## scareme

Yep

Now back to HR, with your regularly scheduled program.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Sorry I'm late, I was sleeping!

HR?


----------



## scareme

Nope

CH?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yup

Evil Andrew


----------



## scareme

Andy's at home.

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Scareme for a win?


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry...

CH?


----------



## Goblin

You misspelled his initials again!

Well, it's either Moon Dog or The Milkman?


----------



## Moon Dog

The kid doesn't look anything like me

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Morning HR.

Back at ya..


----------



## Hairazor

Good one

Spooky1


----------



## graveyardmaster

No

Irish Witch lurking around here tonite


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet...

Roxy?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope!

Now Irish Witch...


----------



## Goblin

Her broom was grounded due to bad weather.

Hairazor................or is she still cooking a huge meal for the homely? Or did she say The Homeless?


----------



## Moon Dog

Let's find out

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

All homeless homely welcome to my feast

CrazedH


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Will Hairazor return?


----------



## Hairazor

Since you asked nicely

GYM


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

CH?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nope....wrong again!
How about Gobbie, Gobbie, Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You sound like a turkey that's had too much wine! 

Moon Dog........or is he, Hairazor, and Scareme taken other forum members out for a leisurely drive again?


----------



## Moon Dog

More like Death Race 2000

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Why do you guys not buckle up when I am driving?

CrazedH


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mmmmmmm, no.


Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Here!

HR?


----------



## Goblin

She's running late. They suspended her driver's license for Vehicular DummySlaughter and she's on foot!


Moon Dog...........or has he been possessed by the spirit of Ernest P. Worrel?


----------



## Hairazor

Well Moon Dog are you Earnest today?


----------



## Moon Dog

Know what I mean Vern?

Roxy?


----------



## highbury

I believe she's walking the dogs...

P5??


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jolresent and accounted for, sir!
How about Scareme?


----------



## graveyardmaster

Nope!!!

My good friend HR..


----------



## Hairazor

Always a pleasure

Scareme


----------



## Lunatic

Nope....
Lunatic?


----------



## Lunatic

Yes!
Copchick?


----------



## Otaku

No, no, a thousand times no...

Now Copchick?


----------



## Goblin

The dog ate her password again!

Hairazor..........or did she accidently sell herself on Ebay again?


----------



## Moon Dog

I hope she got a good price

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Before I knew what was happening it said "SOLD" 

whoever gets here first


----------



## Goblin

That would be me

Moon Dog...........or is he still trying to perfect his rocket powered car?


----------



## Moon Dog

Here I come, there I go...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

It looked like a flash and then you were gone

CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I'm here


Otaku?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't that The lone Ranger's faithful indian companion?

Hairazor..........or is she still trying to jump 10 buses on a bicycle?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not sure...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Had a flat tire in mid air but managed to land safely on bus #9

CrazedH, do you have a tire pump


----------



## graveyardmaster

Nope

HR!!


----------



## Hairazor

Always a pleasure

Roxy?


----------



## scareme

You'd never guess it was me.

Now it will be Roxy.


----------



## Otaku

Otaku is here!

Still looking for HR....


----------



## Hairazor

Peek a boo!

Haven't seen EvilA for a while


----------



## Goblin

It's hard to work the keyboard when his sleeves are in the back!

Either Scareme or her sisters Frighten and Terrify


----------



## Moon Dog

No... no... and still no

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

GYM


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard he had been kidnapped by The Polka Pirates!

Awwwwwww.........we all know either Moon Dog or Hairazor will come trailing after me!


----------



## Moon Dog

Here's one...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Now the other

CrazedH


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Goblin


----------



## Goblin

I heard someone calling my name and decided to return the call!

Roxy........or is she still trying to make Spooky1 wear the Easter Bunny costume on the forum?


----------



## graveyardmaster

Nope..

How about my best Forum buddy HR


----------



## Hairazor

Hey you

Back at you


----------



## graveyardmaster

Here!!!

HR


----------



## Goblin

She has been unavoidably restrained.

Whoever gets the high card can be next


----------



## Hairazor

Ace

Roxy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Do I look like Roxy to you??!

um...Roxy


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nay nay.


How about everyone's favorite HR


----------



## Goblin

She's gone to Canada to be a Yodeling Mountie

Did you get the job Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

She's still,giving her acceptance speech

Oh look, here she is now


----------



## Hairazor

They made me yodel the speech

CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I heard ya from here.

ScareMe


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Goblin

(Throwing a knife at Moon Dog) How's that?

Elementary my dear Watson..........I have deduced that Moon Dog will be next!


----------



## Hairazor

He will be


----------



## CrazedHaunter

He will be what?


Goblin?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:A Goblin or a punkin...it's so hard to tell at this stage...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Me again.

CH will post next.


----------



## Goblin

They would have, but they had to go to jail without passing go!

I don't know who'll be next.........but I hope I don't trip over one of you
and get trampled in the crowd!


----------



## Hairazor

Me, me, me

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Here!

CH?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Here 


Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

She lost her key to the forum again!

Ready? Set..........GO!


----------



## scareme

Slow down there.

Back at you big boy.


----------



## Goblin

I'm backkkkkkkkk!

Whoever wins the two-legged race


----------



## Moon Dog

How about four?

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm still counting how many legs I have for the race

CrazedH


----------



## scareme

Sorry bub

Hairrazor, I've got to find a nickname, Hairy doesn't cut it.


----------



## Hairazor

Heehee, heehee

Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

Will Reid


----------



## highbury

Not quite yet...

Roxy? Or is she walkin' the dogs??


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope


Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Naw........I'm not walking Roxy's dogs either!

Hairazor.........or is she still trying to cook while wearing boxing gloves?


----------



## Moon Dog

She's still trying to get the gloves off

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

One down, one to go

GYM


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, but we did walk the dog a while ago


CrazedHaunter


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Hey hey


Back to you Roxy.


----------



## Hairazor

I'm popping in just before Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Here I be

There's Scareme.......Oh no, Moon Dog popping in from the left, Hairazor popping in
from the right.........OMIGOD! A three-way crash!


----------



## Moon Dog

Made it through

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

I zigged just in time

How bout Scareme?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Boo!!!!

CopChick possibly?


----------



## Moon Dog

Or not...

Spooky1?


----------



## highbury

I believe he's mendin' his britches...

Hairazor??


----------



## Hairazor

Since you asked so nicely

Now it is Goblin time


----------



## Goblin

It's always Goblin time.

Exactly WHY should I let you be next?


----------



## Moon Dog

Because I can

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

He got on the wrong bus again!

And now, the dazzling footwork of Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Ta Da!

Moon Dog


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ooooh, no!


CrazedHaunter


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Ya huh!

Pumpkin5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Ya Huh! (love that Joe!)
How about the Fair Hairazor???


----------



## Hairazor

Yep, yep

Highbury


----------



## Goblin

He said I could take his place.

I pick Moon Dog. What do I win if I'm correct?


----------



## Hairazor

A free vacation to the location of your choice, but, ding ding ding, you were wrong

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

I'm finally here

CH?


----------



## Goblin

He fell overboard and Hairazor threw him a lifesaver. Cherry I think........

Hairazor will be next......unless she doesn't show..........then just forget the whole thing!


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes ma'am

HR again?


----------



## Goblin

She said something about organizing a barn raising for those who were raised in a barn!

Moon Dog........or Mr. Peanut.........whichever one gets here first


----------



## Moon Dog

Mr Peanut sends his regards

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Scareme


----------



## PrettyGhoul

LOL, back reading Gobin's comments always makes me smile and even laugh.

nope, not Scareme, just me.

Scareme will post next.


----------



## highbury

She's still down in the lab, boiling up a ghoulish concoction of cantankerous cocktails...

Now back to regularly scheduled broadcast of _Mr. Goblin Goes To Washington_.


----------



## Goblin

Is that the black and white or colorized version?

So many want to be next that I have to beat them off with a stick........or a baseball bat!


----------



## Moon Dog

Moon Dog bites the bat into pieces

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

And I thank him for playing Ozzie and biting the bat

GYM


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


stick


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

CH?


----------



## Hairazor

Better luck next time

Scareme


----------



## Goblin

She was mumbling something about the IRS as they were taking her away.

Moon Dog will be next........unless that pesky Hairazor pushes him out of the way and steals his spot! Or it could be the evil, wicked Scarceme!


----------



## Moon Dog

You were right the first time

HR?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Would you settle for me?


HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Seems like a good sub

Scareme


----------



## Goblin

She mumbled something about zombie hula dancers and out the door she went!

I don't care how hard you flap your arms when you jump off the roof HAIRAZOR,
you're not gonna fly more than 5 seconds with those cardboard wings Moon Dog
made for you!


----------



## Moon Dog

I kept the real ones for myself

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

5 seconds should keep me from breaking any %&*&% ouch that landing hurt

GYM


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope


HR or Goby I get them confused


----------



## highbury

They do look VERY similar...

Scareme, what do you think?


----------



## Goblin

Thinking always gives her a headache.

Moon Dog........or is he camping out in the backyard in his G.I. Joe pup tent?


----------



## Moon Dog

Camping? Yes... pup tent? No... 34' 5-wheel thank you very much 

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

CrazedH


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Uhm, Joe is taking the wife out to dinner...
How about Highbury?


----------



## Goblin

He's a contestant on "Name that Cadaver!"

There's a full moon tonight........where prowls The WereRazor?


----------



## Hairazor

What? Couldn't hear you over all the howling

Moon Dog


----------



## Goblin

He's watching for the Easter Bunny on a road leading into town!

Any sign of him yet Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

He's hoping down the bunny trail

Roxy?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nope, not at present...
How about Hairbear?


----------



## Hairazor

Yo

EvilA


----------



## Evil Andrew

What an incredible Cinderella story, this unknown comes outta no where to lead the pack, at Augusta. He's on his final hole, he's about 455 yards away - he's gonna hit about a two-iron I think. Oh he got all of that one! The crowd is standing on its feet here, the normally reserved Augusta crowd - going wild - for this young Cinderella, he's come outta no where, he's got about 350 yards left, he's gonna hit about a five-iron, don't you think? He's got a beautiful backswing - that's - Oh he got all of that one! He's gotta be pleased with that, the crowd is just on its feet here, uh - He's the Cinderella boy, uh - tears in his eyes I guess as he lines up this last shot, he's got about 195 yards left, he's got about a - its looks like he's got about an eight-iron. This crowd has gone deathly silent, the Cinderella story, outta no where, a former greenskeeper now - about to become the Forum champion. It looks like a miracle - It's in the Hole!

Now I want to see P5 !!


----------



## Goblin

Looks like you're gonna have your evening ruined for you?

Hairazor..........or does reading Cinderella put her to sleep?


----------



## Moon Dog

She'll be up in a few minutes

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Why is this pumpkin and white mice by my bed?

Rahnefan


----------



## Goblin

He got lost in the dark.

Whoever escapes from their straight jacket first and rings the bell


----------



## Moon Dog

Ding!

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Still struggling, but one hand free

CrazedH


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nope! BTW I just was cut by a glass slipper in my bed...Ouch!
How about Copchick in da house!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Nope, it's me. Glass slipper in bed, I'm not even going to ask.

Goblin should be around next.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, me again.

BD may not have asked but I want to; glass slipper? I just want to sit Pumpkin5 down and ask her questions lol Such a fun woman. 

sigh:::


Back to Goblin next?


----------



## Goblin

Make it an easy question, and nothing with Math in it!

And then, the moon went behind the clouds and a thick fog rolled in. and.......WHO's THERE?


----------



## Moon Dog

Tis I, Sir Dog of Moon

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

P5


----------



## Spooky1

Not this time

Bone Dancer?


----------



## highbury

I do not dance. Trust me...

But maybe Goblin can cut the rug?


----------



## Goblin

Who do you think taught Gene Kelly and Fred Astaire to dance?

Hairazor........or is she still sitting in the refrigerator waiting to see if the light goes out when they close the door?


----------



## Moon Dog

I've wondered that myself

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Once I got in the fridge I couldn't get the door shut so I grabbed a yogert and got out.

CrazedH or GYM, whoever arrives first


----------



## graveyardmaster

Here!!

HR!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Hey, hey

Scareme


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nope! How about Highbury?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope he's hanging out on YouTube right now.



CopChick?


----------



## Goblin

She accidently locked herself in a cell again!

That must be Moon Dog I hear howling outside my window............KNOCK THAT RACKET OFF OUT THERE!


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry, the moon does stuff don't'cha know?

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Bone Dancer


----------



## Bone Dancer

Ta daaaaaaaa here I am.

Pumpkin5 if she is not working to hard to stop by.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Oh William....I'm NEVER too busy for you sweetie!
How about the quickly recovering RoxyB? The forum just 'ain't' the same without you chica!


----------



## Goblin

Did you just say this forum isn't the same without Roxy and her chicken?

Time for Robo Hairazor...............


----------



## Hairazor

Wbhere did you get my picture?

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Nice picture...

Roxy?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nah!


P5 maybe?


----------



## Lunatic

Nope.....The Halloween Lady?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I'm here! I'm here! ^Shouldn't you be eating "Chow-da" by now Lunatic???
How about Goblin?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Good thing you didn't call my name a third time!

Whoever survives will be next...............


----------



## Hairazor

Safe at last

Moon Dog in the Haunt?


----------



## Bone Dancer

*Nope, it's me

Kinda early, but maybe P5 will show up.*


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sorry, me again.

Goblin, Goblin, Goblin!
(just want to see what happens, hehehe :::evil laugh::


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Hairazor...............or has she taken her stick horse and left on a cattle drive?


----------



## Moon Dog

Why don't you ask her?

Here she comes now


----------



## Hairazor

My stick horse can't keep up with the cattle so I decided to stop by the Haunt

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

He had to stay after school again!

Moon Dog...........or is he on Cemetery Patrol tonight?


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes I am and it's time for you to come home

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

You called

HR!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Dr. Frankenstein replaced him with the new and improved Spooky2 model.

I heard Hairazor bought a new car today! A Rolls Canardly. Rolls down one
hill, Canardly make it up the next!


----------



## Hairazor

I'm posting on the downside of the hill

Scareme


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Nope! It's DA!

Hmmm. Goblin!


----------



## brd813

Prepare for the influx posts from folks in the prop contest

Bill

Who is still thinking about entering the contest


----------



## Moon Dog

While he's thinking...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Hey there

P5


----------



## Goblin

Is that same P% I saw riding a camel down Main Street?

And now the golden voice of Moon Dog singing "They're coming to take me away today!"


----------



## Moon Dog

Hee hee to where life is beautiful all the time and I'll be happy to see those nice young men in their clean white coats again!

HR, will you join me?


----------



## Hairazor

Duet?

GYM


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Dark Angel


----------



## Moon Dog

I'm no angel! 

CH?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Hi...


HR?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Nadda.

Gonna go with Roxy.


----------



## Hairazor

Better late than never

Copchick


----------



## Goblin

She asked me to stand in for her

Hairazor.............or is she still trying to fly with those home made bat wings?


----------



## Moon Dog

Look up in the sky!

It's HR!


----------



## Hairazor

Boy are my wings getting tired

CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

Maybe CH will stop by now


----------



## highbury

I think he went to buy some bat spray...

Goblin??


----------



## Goblin

Naw, I never use bat spray

Whoever wins the forum skipping contest


----------



## Moon Dog

Tough to do with four legs...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Tough enough with 2 

GYM


----------



## Goblin

If skipping is that strenuous maybe you do need to visit the Gym

Whoever wins the Moon Dog/Hairazor fencing competition


----------



## Hairazor

We're taking a break to bandage our wounds

Moon Dog


----------



## CrazedHaunter

nay Just me.

lets go with Highbury.


----------



## Goblin

I think he was spoken for.

And now Hairazor will do her impersonation of Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Pretty good one at that

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Thank you (takes a bow)

CrazedH


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Nope! It's me!

Hmmmm. HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

Rahnefan


----------



## brd813

Me next - Bill


----------



## Goblin

Oh we don't charge for playing the game!

Moon Dog..........get out of that mudhole right this instant!


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry, trying to cool off

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Should have just run through the sprinkler

Scareme


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Sorry, no.

But maybe she'll post next. Scareme? You there?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't see her.


Stolloween


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope.

P5?


----------



## Goblin

She's one of the final contestants on "Dancing with the Zombies"

Hairazor............unless she's still fighting off that horde of enraged, man-eating crickets?


----------



## Moon Dog

She's doing a great job!

HR?


----------



## highbury

She's off getting coffee. She couldn't sleep with all that cricket noise.

Copchick?


----------



## Hairazor

I predict she will be next


----------



## graveyardmaster

Nope!!

HR!!


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

highbury


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## scareme

Nope

CC?


----------



## highbury

Maybe later.

Or maybe now?


----------



## scareme

Not yet

Hi Barry!


----------



## Goblin

Barry missed the boat.

Whoever checks in first...........


----------



## Moon Dog

That would be me

Next up, HR


----------



## Hairazor

Right-O

CrazedH


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wrong-o


Pumpkin5


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No no

Spooky1?


----------



## Hairazor

Not just yet

EvilA


----------



## Goblin

Is that the same EvilA that I seen trying to learn to surf in a wading pool?

Moon Dog...........or has he gone camping on Mt. Everest with Hairazor again?


----------



## Moon Dog

Look at the view!

HR?


----------



## Lunatic

Nope....

Scareme?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm late cause I got lost in the view

GYM


----------



## Goblin

Gym went to the Gym

Is Hairazor really trying to market Hairazor's Tasty Frog Burgers?


----------



## Moon Dog

Don't knock them until you try them

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Want seconds?

Copchick


----------



## highbury

Yes, she will have seconds.

Back to Roxy?


----------



## Bayou

Still Posting


----------



## Hairazor

Post away

Roxy


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now P5


----------



## Goblin

Is that the same P5 that was trying to teach bats to read Shakespear?

Moon Dog........or is he still test driving Hairazor's new bottle rocket-powered car?


----------



## Hairazor

He should have it back any time zoom

Right Moon Dog?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Good choice

Roxy


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Wrong choice


GYM?


----------



## Goblin

Is that the same Gym that I seen feeding hot dogs to squirrels?

Oh look.........Hairazor and Moon Dog against Scareme and Copchick in a canoe race!
Of course, they're in a dead heat cause none of them are paddling in the same direction!


----------



## Moon Dog

And its Moon Dog by a nose

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Thanks for doing most of the heavy paddling

CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Winner

Bone Dancer?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't that a contestant on Dancing with the Deceased Stars?

Hairazor..........or she still trying to take a picture of the elusive juggling bigfoot?


----------



## Moon Dog

You should see the pics, he's quite good

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

It was hard to get a good pic, what with all the motion

CrazedH


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Moon Dog


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Just me....

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Right-O

Back at you


----------



## Goblin

You couldn't make it!

Moon Dog........or is he still unconsciousness from when the juggling Bigfoot said "Take it" and he got hit in the head with an indian club?


----------



## Moon Dog

I'm just glad it wasn't the chain saw

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Me too

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

He got his big toe caught in a mouse trap and is hopping mad!

Will Hairazor escape the Alien Space Pirates? Tune in tomorrow and find out!


----------



## Moon Dog

I can't wait to find out!

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm sworn to secrecy

CrazedH


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Hairazor, come on back!


----------



## Hairazor

Cause you asked so nice

GYM


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No no

Roxy?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, me again.

Um....I'll just copy you. Roxy will post next.


----------



## Goblin

She didn't even post at all!

I say..........Goblin will be next!


----------



## Goblin

That is amazingly awesome! How did you know?

And for my next trick I will make Moon Dog appear before your very eyes..........

ALAKAZAM!


----------



## Moon Dog

And here I am!

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Yay!!

Scareme


----------



## Spooky1

Not this time

Goblin?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I think he is busy T.P.ing houses....(go figure...)
How about RoxyB?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

How about Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

So many houses, so little time!

Hairazor.......or is she still trying to trap the rare bat-winged lizard skunk?


----------



## Moon Dog

Let's find out...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Shhhh! It is just about to enter my trap, don't startle it.

CrazedH or GYM


----------



## Goblin

They followed each other's directions and God only knows where they wound up!

Moon Dog.........or did he challenge the martial arts monkey again?


----------



## Hairazor

I think he is suiting up

Moon Dog


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Just me again

PrettyGhoul?


----------



## Goblin

My mistake..........I saw you said Pretty Cool

And now Hairazor will dance Swan Lake for us........in tutu and combat boots!


----------



## Moon Dog

This will be good...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

It should go well if I can keep my boots laced up

CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

You called

RoxyB?


----------



## Goblin

I don't even know her telephone number!

Omigod! Hairazor says she has undisputable evidence that prooves Moon Dog was actually none other than............Jack the Ripper!


----------



## Hairazor

I told that to you in secret

GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

You Called!!!!!

HR!!!!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Not this time

Pumpkin5


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Hey there Joe-Joe! Yep, tis I...the viney-pumpkin-girl!
How about the Fair Hair???


----------



## Hairazor

Just got home

Scareme?


----------



## highbury

Not yet...

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

I'm here......I'm there.......I'm everywhere........So beware!

Either Moon Dog or his best friend..........a hand puppet named Moochie


----------



## graveyardmaster

Nope!!

HR!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

Scareme


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry.


CrazedHaunter, who shares a birthday with me


----------



## Goblin

Well, we won't hold that against him! 

All the evidence points to Hairazor............


----------



## Hairazor

I swear I didn't do it

Moon Dog


----------



## Goblin

I think he's at the pound

Moon Dog..........or did he chuck it all to become a riverboat gambler?


----------



## Hairazor

I heard he's giving it some thought

GYM


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Hi! It's me!


How 'bout Roxy cuz it's her Birthday...


----------



## scareme

Sorry

How about you since it's your birthday?


----------



## Goblin

I didn't know it was You's birthday! Should I start a birthday thread for You?

Since Moon Dog has lost his way I have no choice but to send Hairazor out to find him.


----------



## Hairazor

I'm on it!

CrazedH and GYM can help


----------



## Goblin

They're busy trying to find each other

How's the search going Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

I still have a few places to look

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Winnah!!


Zurgh


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Right-O

EvilA


----------



## Goblin

He accidently made himself disappear!

Guess we'll have to get out the bloodhounds for Moon Dog


----------



## highbury

They seemed to have lost the scent.

Which is crazy, because I've always heard that Moon Dog was pretty stinky. Didn't you, Copchick?


----------



## kauldron

Sorry, she must be putting out an APB on him. 
Maybe CrazedHaunter knows more.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can't speak to that


highbury


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

How about Headless?


----------



## Goblin

She's busy right now trying to get ahead.

Undoubtly it will Hairazor.........unless Moon Dog finds his way home!


----------



## kauldron

Not this time.

But I think Hairazor will turn up...


----------



## Hairazor

Here

CrazedH


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


kauldron


----------



## Goblin

I'm sure he's stirring around somewhere

I'm assembling a team to rescue Moon Dog from the pirates. Who's with me?


----------



## kauldron

Alas, the pirates be on the look out too me hearty.

In the meantime, I think Copchick will check in.


----------



## Moon Dog

You thought wrong matey!

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

I see you gave them the slip

CrazedH


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


A really nice person will post next


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry, you got me instead

CC?


----------



## kauldron

Not this time.

Goblin, are you out there?


----------



## Goblin

Of course I am!

Where oh where is Moon Dog tonight?


----------



## Moon Dog

Right here

HR?


----------



## kauldron

Me again...

Maybe Roxy next?


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe Roxy next


----------



## Moon Dog

Maybe Roxy next


----------



## DarkLore

Wrong.

Spooky1?


----------



## highbury

No.

Uh, Maybe Roxy next


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Oops...no....Pumpkin5 breaking in.....

How about Copchick?


----------



## Goblin

Do you want her to show up when you just confessed to a break-in?

Do your duty Copchick...........


----------



## Moon Dog

She let me go

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

GYM


----------



## Goblin

He has been unavoidably restrained

Hairazor........unless she's still handcuffed to the flagpole


----------



## Hairazor

Wriggled out and raised the flag

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Raised the Jolly Roger flag

CH?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yes sir.


Time for P5 to show up.


----------



## Goblin

She told everybody she could escape from the locked trunk three days ago........Ya'll did punch air holes in it, didn't you?

Moon Dog........unless he and Hairazor started their taxi service for zombies!


----------



## Moon Dog

My shift is over

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Reporting for duty

GYM or CrazedH, whoever gets in the cab first


----------



## Pumpkin5

Goblin said:


> She told everybody she could escape from the locked trunk three days ago........Ya'll did punch air holes in it, didn't you?
> 
> Moon Dog........unless he and Hairazor started their taxi service for zombies!


:jol:Thanks Gobbie! Pant, pant....those air holes saved my life!
How about Copchick?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

What about Copchick?

Spooky1 is next


----------



## Goblin

Well......he wanted to show Roxy his handcuff trick.....he lost the key.......do I need to go any further?

Time Hairazor and her terrible toes of death..........


----------



## Moon Dog

My ear plugs are in

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Scareme


----------



## highbury

Evening

Scareme


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Hi

Scareme


----------



## Hairazor

Probably Goblin next


----------



## Goblin

Never very far away

Moon Dog........or is he still trying to audition for the highwire act at the flea circus?


----------



## Moon Dog

I fell off of the wire

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

But you stuck your landing

CrazedH


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Hairazor for the rebound


----------



## Hairazor

You're good

P5


----------



## S L A M

FAIL!

I was going to say P5 before I ever opened this thread but I think Roxy will chime in first...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:SLAM...go with your first instinct. (it's usually right)
How about Goblin?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope just lil ol' me!


HR for the save


----------



## Goblin

HR can't save you now!

I don't care how fast you paddle that canoe Hairazor.......you're not gonna get Pumpkin5 up on them water ski's!


----------



## Moon Dog

Bet I can!

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Bet you can too!

CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Back to you HR


----------



## Goblin

Why do you have your back to HR?

Paddle faster Moon Dog!


----------



## Moon Dog

Four paws are better than two feet

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

I'll help

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Help Roxy do what?

Hairazor...........or is she still asking Mr. Owl how many licks it takes to get to the center of a tootsie roll pop.........or is she gonna take a wild guess?


----------



## Moon Dog

That was wild

HR?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

Roxy


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry, I was busy counting

Copchick


----------



## kauldron

Sorry, just back from a week in the Caribbean and had to jump in.

Next will be Goblin, I think.....


----------



## Goblin

Yep

Scareme?


----------



## kauldron

Nope, me again

HR? Will you be next?


----------



## Hairazor

Yes I will

Moon Dog in the Haunt?


----------



## Moon Dog

Yo!

CH?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yo Yo!

Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Hairazor


----------



## kauldron

Sorry

HR, are you next?


----------



## Hairazor

I R

Moon Dog R U next?


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes, yes I am!

Spooky1?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Naah

Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Moon Dog


----------



## kauldron

Not this time

Calling Hairazor.....


----------



## Moon Dog

Wrong number

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Right number

CrazedH


----------



## highbury

Please leave a message at the beep.

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Hairazor


----------



## Moon Dog

I'll tell her you called

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

GYM


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Evening

Kauldron


----------



## Hairazor

Perhaps he will be next


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme


----------



## Moon Dog

Boo!

Hr?


----------



## kauldron

No, not this time

Highbury?


----------



## Hairazor

A post late, again

CrazedH


----------



## RoxyBlue

nah


Moon Dog


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Oh nay nay!

HighBury


----------



## kauldron

Not this time

Hairazor, how 'bout it?


----------



## Moon Dog

Yeah HR, how about it?


----------



## Hairazor

OK

Copchick


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


CrazedHaunter


----------



## kauldron

Not this time

Goblin, where are you?


----------



## Moon Dog

He's over there...

CH?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Here I come to save the day! Have no fear, Moon Dog is here!

HR


----------



## highbury

Nah...

Roxy?


----------



## Hairazor

She will be right along


----------



## kauldron

Me again

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay!


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Yay!

Copchick


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Boo...

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## kauldron

No

Highbury?


----------



## Hairazor

Just me popping in

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

As requested

CH?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Here.

Highbury


----------



## Moon Dog

He was just here...

Here he comes now


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard he was a chicken roundup and there was a stampede

Hairazor.........or has she started her hot air balloon taxi service?


----------



## Hairazor

Want a ride?

Moon Dog?


----------



## Goblin

He started a messenger service for deceased celebrities

How's that working out Moon Dog?


----------



## kauldron

Maybe he is tied up in one of the handler's lanyards

Did you get freed up yet Moon Dog?


----------



## Hairazor

Guess not

but he should be appearing now


----------



## Moon Dog

Took a while to find that last celebrity!

Spooky1?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Just me!


HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

GYM


----------



## Goblin

He lost his place in line

Hairazor.........or is she still trying to get Campbells to market her Bat Wing Soup?


----------



## kauldron

Not HR this time.

How about Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

At this hour? Can't you hearing her snoring?

Hairazor...........or is she still at the Campbell Soup Company?


----------



## Moon Dog

HR, you have a spot of soup on your face still


----------



## Hairazor

Thanks I'll wipe it off

CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

Here he comes now...


----------



## Goblin

Somebody needs new glasses

And now The Chines Checkers Champion of Nebraska.........Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Winner winner chicken dinner

HR?


----------



## kauldron

Checking in this morning

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning!

Ms Copchick


----------



## kauldron

She's out busting bad guys

CrazedHaunter??


----------



## Hairazor

He will be next


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Negative.....Just me....
How about Highbury???


----------



## Goblin

You pick all the wrong lottery numbers too, don't you?

If the next person isn't Hairazor they're banned for a million years!


----------



## kauldron

Nope, sorry

How about Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

How about me...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

GYM


----------



## Goblin

Need to workout, do you?

I'll bet that pesky Kauldron is gonna be next


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

HR?


----------



## kauldron

Better late than never

maybe......Highbury, are you out there?


----------



## Hairazor

Perhaps he will be next


----------



## highbury

You are correct!

Over to you, P5!!


----------



## Hairazor

She's busy in the "Body Shop" 

Everyone's favorite Goblin should be arriving


----------



## Goblin

Every woman's dream and every guy's nightmare! 

It was obviously Moon Dog in the Library with the revolver


----------



## Moon Dog

Candlestick

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

I was working in the Library when it happened and I didn't see a thing

CrazedH


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's in the kitchen with Miss Scarlett and the revolver


Copchick


----------



## kauldron

Unfortunately she is tied up in the study

Maybe P5 is out of the Body Shop by now...


----------



## Goblin

Is that the same Pumpkin5 that travels everyone by pedal car?

Hairazor takes the high road.........

Moon Dog takes the low road.........

Anyone survive the collision?


----------



## kauldron

Me again

Highbury, are you next?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm a bit lost on the high road so missed the collision 

How bout you Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Here!

CH?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yup! 


HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Haven't seen EvilA for ages


----------



## Goblin

....and you'll probably get a lot older too!

Kauldron will probably appear in the nick of time


----------



## kauldron

You're right

and I'm thinking Moon Dog will be next


----------



## Hairazor

I predict he will be next


----------



## graveyardmaster

Nope,Only me!!!

Hairazor!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CC?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## Goblin

Well, I have been called a Spooky one.........

Hairazor..........or is she still trying to perfect her firefly night light?


----------



## Moon Dog

You should see it!

HR?


----------



## kauldron

It' me

How about it HR?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm late because all the fireflies died and I was left in the dark

GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

Yup here!!

Hairazor!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

She's busy practicing her Jedi Mind Control 

Moon Dog.......Or is he trying to beat out Hairazor by patenting his firefly flashlight?


----------



## kauldron

Nope, I'm up early this morning.

Moon Dog are you out there prowling around?


----------



## Moon Dog

I'm here

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

He overslept

Big card tonight folks..........

Moon Dog vs Hairazor vs Kauldron vs Copchick vs CrazedH vs Roxy vs Scareme.......

And the winner is..............


----------



## Moon Dog

Moon Dog by a nose!

HR?


----------



## kauldron

No points for second place, darn
Oh we'll how about....

CrazedHaunter?


----------



## Hairazor

He's right behind me


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Hehe nice view.....


CopChick?


----------



## Goblin

She's still trying to escape the straight jacket...........

Moon Dog..........or is he still trying to break a record?

I think it's Tiny Tim's Greatest Hits!


----------



## Moon Dog

These record discs are tough...

HR, hand me that piano


----------



## kauldron

That piano must be a little heavy, how about a hammer?

HR, are you next?


----------



## Hairazor

Trying to heft the piano slowed me down

GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

Good Call

HR!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

Copchick


----------



## Goblin

Who is Howdy Copchick?

Hairazor..........or is she still practicing her knife throwing act with Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Shhh... don't tell her I'm here,

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it my turn to throw at you ^ ?

CrazedH


----------



## kauldron

No, sorry

CrazedH, are you hanging around?


----------



## Ramonadona

Nope, only me and a few bats

I'm sure Goblin is lurking around somewhere.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Negative

Is the spirit of Hairazor present ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Graveyard_Ghost


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope just me.

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Still here

EvilA


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

It's me! 

Crazed Hunter will be next.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Not even.....but everyone loves JOE....
How about....uhm....me???


----------



## Goblin

You were unavoidably restrained

And now............Scareme will prove she can carry a tune in a bucket!


----------



## kauldron

Not this morning

Highbury, are you stalking about this weekend?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

He's busy in the garden 


Roxy?


----------



## kauldron

She's busy digging into things too

Moon Dog?


----------



## Hairazor

He'll be along next


----------



## Ramonadona

Nope...

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

A good run

P5


----------



## kauldron

Sorry, it was more like a short jog

CrazedH?


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Moon Dog......or did he get the part of the outlaw in Six Gun Monkey?


----------



## kauldron

He must be on set

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

GYM


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Crazed Haunter


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Here come CH now


----------



## Goblin

That must have been him I seen going in the wrong direction

And now the amazing Hairazor will high dive into this ordinary glass of water


----------



## kauldron

She's still waiting on the high dive

Roxy?


----------



## Hairazor

No one said ready set go yet

Moon Dog


----------



## RoxyBlue

Go! I mean, No!


Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Here I am

Roxy.......or she still broken up over her flea circus running away with the neighbor's dog?


----------



## Hairazor

Just me

Moon Dog or Kauldron come on down


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't see either of them


Pumpkin5


----------



## Goblin

She got on the wrong bus again.........513 P5 not 514!

Hairazor........or has she gone undercover at the Folies Bergere to catch the imfamous Can Can Killer?


----------



## kauldron

Not yet

How about it HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Kick to the left, kick to the right, now I've lost the count

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

She said to go on without her

Time for another exciting episode of Moon Dog: Undercover Caterer


----------



## CrazedHaunter

He's eating.


HR


----------



## Hairazor

Good Evening

Moon Dog next


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor said:


> Good Evening
> 
> Moon Dog's next


Run, Moon Dog, RUN!


----------



## kauldron

He's busy shooting bottle rockets

Roxy?


----------



## Jackyl48

nope

Goblin?


----------



## Hairazor

In a few hours probably

Kauldron


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard he was in a heated battle of witts with a potato chip.......and was losing!

Hairazor...........or she still try to perfect her watermelon peeler? The major setback is the motor for it weighs 75 pounds!


----------



## kauldron

Remind me to never talk to bagged snacks again...

Hey Roxy, did you recover from all of your 4th of July fun yet?


----------



## Hairazor

Perhaps she will be next


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard she threw a bucket of water on a neighbor to see if she'd melt........She's making bail as I speak

Let's see if I can stir up Kauldron next


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry, lil ol' me

Moon Dog in the Haunt?


----------



## graveyardmaster

Nope

I think HR is in the house!!!


----------



## Jackyl48

maybe later

Kauldron next


----------



## Hairazor

It must be later

P5


----------



## kauldron

Nah, she's probably making more of those really cool spoon rests that everyone wants

Hey Roxy, where are you?


----------



## Goblin

The birds ate her trail of breadcrumbs

And now Kauldron will yodel the National Anthem


----------



## kauldron

My performance was a masterpiece. Both people there applauded wildly.

HR, are you around?


----------



## Hairazor

Indeed I am

CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

CH is next


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Here I is..


Hey Kauldron, you out there?


----------



## Goblin

Is he ever!

Has Hairazor caught the Can Can Killer yet?


----------



## Moon Dog

Let's ask her...

HR?


----------



## kauldron

Not yet

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

I made a flying tackle and it took the wind out of me

GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

You called!

HR!!


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

CrazedH


----------



## kauldron

Nah, just me again

Hey Jackyl, are you still playing?


----------



## Moon Dog

Close... but no cigar

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Kauldron about?


----------



## OtisDriftwood

Nope. Just Otis. How about Highbury?


----------



## highbury

Okay, sure!

Now over to Goblin?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope just me...


P5 maybe?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm popping in and predict ---

Goblin!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Back to HR


----------



## kauldron

Not yet but maybe she'll be next


----------



## Hairazor

She will

Copchick


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


CrazedHaunter


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## morbidmike

no 

I hear Roxy Blue waking up


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe she will be next


----------



## kauldron

She might be eating Count Chocula right now.

Done yet Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Calling P5 from beyond.....


----------



## morgan8586

Nope

JT?


----------



## kauldron

Not this time

Goblin, where have you been hiding?


----------



## highbury

He must be hiding behind me...

Ready Goblin?


----------



## Jackyl48

not goblin

Goblin maybe next tho


----------



## Hairazor

He is in hiding at the moment

I'm going with back to Jackyl48


----------



## Evil Andrew

It's time for CC !


----------



## kauldron

Nope.

CrazedH, are you next?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Bingo!

GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

Hairazor said:


> Bingo!
> 
> GYM


My only friend that calls me out here..Thanks buddy!!

My best forum friend HR!!


----------



## Hairazor

I'm sure others love you too, they just aren't in fun and games as often as I am

P5


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## kauldron

Not yet, maybe too early.

HR, did you wake up yet?


----------



## morbidmike

nope just lil ole me

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Up now

Scareme


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Moon Dog


----------



## kauldron

He's out sniffin' around

Mike?


----------



## Moon Dog

I'm not sniffing Mike

HR?


----------



## morbidmike

good to know I had my rolled news paper

HR


----------



## kauldron

Not yet

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

Yup here!

Roxyblue lurking about here?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nay



MorbidMike


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## kauldron

Not yet

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

CrazedH


----------



## MrGrimm

Roxy?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope this I
But Roxy will be next


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are correct


stick


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning 

MorbidMike


----------



## kauldron

Not yet

Where, o where did Goblin go?


----------



## MrGrimm

Don't know!

How about Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

I don't know either

Kauldron


----------



## morbidmike

no 

now Kauldron


----------



## Jackyl48

nope

Kauldron next?


----------



## morbidmike

nope

hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

EvilA


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope nope

PUMPKIN5!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jolang Joe!
Thanks for remembering me...I kept waiting...and waiting...and waiting.... Ha, ha.
How about Bone Dancer now???


----------



## Hairazor

Me, me, me

Moon Dog


----------



## morbidmike

nope I'm sneaking in 

Hairazor for the win


----------



## kauldron

Nope, nice new avatar Mike

I think HR will be next


----------



## Hairazor

OK

Scareme


----------



## graveyardmaster

Nah its only me!!!

HR!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Hello Scottish Devil

Kauldron


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No

CopChick?


----------



## Jackyl48

nope

Kauldron


----------



## kauldron

Yes sir, here I am

P5??


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Jackyl48

nope

Goblin?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

Copchick


----------



## kauldron

Not this time

Roxy?


----------



## Jackyl48

wrong

Goblin?


----------



## Evil Andrew

nope 

HR will pop in next


----------



## Hairazor

Right you are

CrazedH


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nope...now Gobbie??


----------



## Goblin

Don't mind if I do!

Say Hairazor? Perfected you're underwater croquet game yet?


----------



## Moon Dog

I think she did...

HR?


----------



## kauldron

Too early

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

I had trouble anchoring my wickets

GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

You called!!

HR!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

This time of day, maybe Roxy


----------



## kauldron

Not this time

Highbury?


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Moon Dog..........or has he challenged Hairazor to the deadly hairbrush duel of Doom?


----------



## kauldron

Not yet

But I think Moon Dog will be next


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes I am

HR?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Not yet


Now HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Morbidmike


----------



## graveyardmaster

Its just me..

HR!!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nopeus, eroupus....
(whatever that means...)
How about Copchick?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## kauldron

Not yet

Moon Dog, will you be back for seconds?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

I'm looking for GYM


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Is there a Scareme out there anywhere?


----------



## kauldron

Not here

HR?


----------



## Moon Dog

She's next


----------



## Hairazor

Yes she is

Morbidmike


----------



## Jackyl48

nope

Morbidmike maybe next


----------



## Spooky1

Not this time

Goblin next?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Present

It's so gloomy out right now I will be happy for who ever pops in


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I am with a ray of sunshine for you










Goblin


----------



## kauldron

Not this time

CH?


----------



## Goblin

Not this time

I'll throw next out there and see whp grabs it up!


----------



## Hairazor

Me

GYM


----------



## CrazedHaunter

You got stuck with me

Now GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

Morning!

HR!!


----------



## kauldron

Not yet

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Now

CrazedH


----------



## highbury

Not this early...

Scareme?


----------



## Jackyl48

nope

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

She's not a late night owl like I am!

And now the square dancing terror............Hairazor!


----------



## kauldron

Nope

Mike?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Right-O

GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

You bet it is!!!

Lets say Roxyblue!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Hmm how about Goblin?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## kauldron

Not yet

Now HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Now HR

Now Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I am!

CrazedHaunter


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Yo!

HR?


----------



## kauldron

Nope.

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

morbidmike


----------



## kauldron

No, me again.

P5?


----------



## Goblin

This late?

Hairazor........or is she still building her robot hairdresser that doesn't say "Crush, kill, and destroy?"


----------



## Moon Dog

Too busy doing that

kauldron?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm hung up on the Crush command

Now Kauldron


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope, nope


Now Kauldron


----------



## highbury

No, but if we keep trying...

Kauldron?


----------



## Goblin

Keep trying!

Okay Kauldron.........front and center!


----------



## Hairazor

Kauldron?


----------



## Jackyl48

nope

Kauldron is next


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Maybe now?


----------



## kauldron

Here I am

Roxy Blue, Where are you?!?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Hairazor

Li'l ol' me

GYM


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Who?

Now the jump rope champion of Iowa...............Hairazor!


----------



## kauldron

Nope, she must still be in a battle with little Pigtail Penelope for the title

Moon Dog?


----------



## highbury

Not until tonight, he's tied up in his kennel.

Hows about us some Spooky1??


----------



## Hairazor

Taking a break from my rope jumping

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

You almost had a record there

Scareme


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nopey nope...just a gourd...

How about Copchick now?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nay nay 

HR should be here shortly


----------



## kauldron

Not yet.

Now HR.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope, she's next


----------



## Hairazor

Correct

GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

You called 

HR!


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

Scareme


----------



## Moon Dog

BOO!

Roxy?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Boo who?

Goblin?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## kauldron

Not yet

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Now

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay!


kauldron


----------



## graveyardmaster

Just me

HR!!


----------



## Hairazor

Right-O

P5


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No 

Now P5


----------



## Goblin

She locked herself out of the forum again!

Moon Dog..............or is he still trying to perfect his pedal car for the open highway?


----------



## kauldron

I saw him pedaling for all he is worth on the on ramp.

HR?


----------



## Moon Dog

Beep beep!

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Merge, merge now

GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

Yup here!

HR!!


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Kauldron


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Yo!

Spooky1


----------



## Hairazor

He's been detained

GYM


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nah


Roxy?


----------



## graveyardmaster

Nope!

HR!!


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

CrazedH


----------



## Jackyl48

nope

Roxy


----------



## highbury

I think she's up next...


----------



## Goblin

Nope, she's still asleep

Hairazor will be........LOOK OUT! THE MONKEY'S GOT A GUN!


----------



## Moon Dog

Gotta run outta ammo sooner or later

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Just dodged a bullet

kauldron


----------



## kauldron

Here I am

How about Roxy?


----------



## morgan8586

Nope.

JT?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Naa!

GYM


----------



## kauldron

Nope

HR?


----------



## graveyardmaster

Nope!

HR now though!!


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

How'd you guess?

Kauldron?


----------



## graveyardmaster

Nope!..

Roxyblue!


----------



## Jackyl48

nope

highbury


----------



## ATLfun

monkey wrench

RB


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

Moon Dog


----------



## graveyardmaster

Nah just me!

HR!


----------



## kauldron

Nope.

Highbury?


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry

EvilA


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Gobby?


----------



## kauldron

Not this time

Moon Dog?


----------



## Hairazor

Me

GYM


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Just me


Jana (P5)?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nooe

Kauldron?


----------



## kauldron

Yeppers!

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

You called!

HR!


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Goblin time


----------



## Goblin

Yes it is

Time for The Hairazor and Moon Dog cartoon showog


----------



## kauldron

Sorry

Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Here!

HR?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nope!
Goblin?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

CrazedH


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Now P5


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

EA?


----------



## Hairazor

Budging in here

Spooky1


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nay nay,


Roxy?


----------



## kauldron

No sir

HR?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

Evening

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Present

Copchick


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

Scareme?


----------



## Goblin

Boooooooooooooooooo!

Moon Dog.......or is he wrestling alligators again?


----------



## Moon Dog

No alligator is a match for me

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Glad to see you won your match

CrazedH


----------



## scareme

Nope, Back at you Hairazor.


----------



## kauldron

Nope, sorry.

Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope 

HR time


----------



## Hairazor

As a matter of fact, yes

CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Now CH?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Moon Dog said:


> Nope Now CH?


LH?

Roxy


----------



## kauldron

Not this time.

Goblin?


----------



## Jackyl48

nope

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Who?

Hairazor........or is she still organizing the forum ostrich races?


----------



## Hairazor

Interestingly enough our town of 8000 used to have an ostrich farm right off the highway just outside of town!

CrazedH or GYM


----------



## Lord Homicide

I eat four egg omelets in the morning... Four ostrich eggs!

Back'atcha hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

That's a mighty big omelet!

EvilA


----------



## Goblin

How about EvilG?

Moon Dog.........or is he test driving the 2015 hearses?


----------



## kauldron

Not yet

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Moon Dog back from the test drive?


----------



## Joiseygal

Ha..ha.. Nope! Throwing a monkey wrench into the mix! 
I say Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry everyone, hearses don't get that great of gas mileage, ran out of gas...

I thought I passed CH while we were pushing the hearse to a gas station.


----------



## Jackyl48

CH still limping on the back roads?

HR next?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Just me.

Joiseygal will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Late as usual

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Who said I as late?

Who's up for some cemetery races?


----------



## kauldron

I am!

Moon Dog, you want in on this too?


----------



## Moon Dog

Sure, might as well...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Got my track shoes on

GYM


----------



## RoxyBlue

Haven't seen him around.


kauldron


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Damn shortcuts my feet are still sore!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Copchick


----------



## kauldron

Nope

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

About time you got it right!

Why were you being chased by all those chickens Hairazor?
Must've been a thousand!


----------



## Moon Dog

998, 999...

HR, you're one short, did you eat it?


----------



## kauldron

Maybe she's out doing the Chicken Dance

Are you done yet HR?


----------



## Hairazor

The dance takes a bit longer with a mouthful of chicken

Roxy


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope 

Copchick?


----------



## Goblin

She's asleep

And now.........Kauldron will juggle five chainsaws........all running!


----------



## Moon Dog

Alright!

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

I want to see that show

kauldron


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Me too 

Kauldron


----------



## Goblin

Now I have to give all the money back!

Butterfingers Kauldron?


----------



## Moon Dog

Around here somewhere

HR?


----------



## kauldron

Almost made it

Now HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

You called!

HR!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Pumpkin5, perhaps


----------



## graveyardmaster

Nope

HR!!


----------



## Hairazor

You called!

Copchick


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

CrazedH


----------



## kauldron

Nope

Roxy??


----------



## highbury

Nah.

Crazed??


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nopey....dopey...doo....
How about Copchick?


----------



## Goblin

Close, but no cigar

Hairazor will now walk across the hot coals...........


----------



## Hairazor

Ouch! Ouch! Ouch!

Moon Dog


----------



## Goblin

I think the dog catcher caught him

And now Moon Dog is gonna do his kazoo solo


----------



## kauldron

He's still warming up

CrazedH?


----------



## Hairazor

Not yet

Moon Dog for his solo?


----------



## Moon Dog

Kazoo broke, I do have a mouth harp however...

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

She's asleep.........hear her snoring?

Who's up for some camel races?


----------



## Moon Dog

It's not hump day yet...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

Yup Here!!

Lets say pumpkin5


----------



## kauldron

Nope

Roxy yet?


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin time!


----------



## Goblin

Here's Gobby!

And now, it's time for the Moon Dog/Hairazor joust on unicycles!


----------



## Moon Dog

Mine has a flat...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

My jousty thingy broke

GYM


----------



## RoxyBlue

Call a mechanic


Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

He put the tire on backwards

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

I scotch taped my jousty thingy so I should be good to go

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Just the daytime Goblin!

Now Roxy will lead us in a couple of chorus's of "The Beer Barrel Polka!"


----------



## kauldron

She must have drank too much of the beer out of the barrel

CrazedH??


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Here!!

Otaku?


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Hairazor will now recite the Gettysburg Address..........backwards!


----------



## kauldron

Not yet, she's still trying to do the math for Four Score and Seven

Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Here!

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

GYM


----------



## Goblin

Just me again

Moon Dog...........or is he still in the poker game with them dogs?


----------



## Moon Dog

Four Aces!

HR?


----------



## kauldron

Not yet

Now HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Copchick


----------



## highbury

I think she's with the K9 Unit...

CrazedHaunter?


----------



## Hairazor

EvilA


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Kauldron for the block


----------



## kauldron

I'm here.

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Here!

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

She's not here

Moon Dog........or is he still trying to hang glide off the roof?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

CopChick?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm waiting to see if Moon Dog got off the roof OK


----------



## kauldron

Not yet, he must still be barking at the moon 

Highbury?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Late night Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Someone called?

And now Hairazor will pop a wheelie on her unicycle


----------



## kauldron

Not yet.

Now HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Late due to putting bandages all over after "wheelie" fall

Moon Dog


----------



## dstading

Nope...

Now Moon Dog?


----------



## Goblin

Not tonight

Kauldron will now show us his one card trick


----------



## Moon Dog

This I gotta see!

HR?


----------



## kauldron

I couldn't remember which sleeve I hid the card in

Now HR?


----------



## Hairazor

I peeked and it is in your left sleeve

Scareme


----------



## kauldron

Nope, me again.

Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Correct as usual King Friday

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

GYM


----------



## Goblin

Too late to go to the Gym!

Now Hairazor will saw Moon Dog in half................


----------



## kauldron

She must have gotten the saw stuck....

Done yet HR?


----------



## Moon Dog

Struck bone

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Quit squirming while I try to pull the saw out.

CrazedH


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Headless from Down Under


----------



## Moon Dog

How did you know what my wife calls me?

HR?


----------



## kauldron

Nope.

Now HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Scareme


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Let's try for Moon Dog


----------



## kauldron

It's just me again

CrazedH?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Here comes CH now...


----------



## Hairazor

Or maybe just me

Kauldron


----------



## Goblin

He couldn't make it

Hairazor............or is she still hunting werewolves?


----------



## Hairazor

Stopped the hunt at first light

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Here!

Kauldron?


----------



## highbury

Still bubbling...

Roxy?


----------



## kauldron

Just me here

Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Yo!

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Nopers

HR?


----------



## kauldron

Not yet

Now HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Ta Da!

GYM


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nada....
How about kauldron?


----------



## kauldron

Yeppers

Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Here!

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

P5


----------



## Goblin

She's at Walmart, staring at the Halloween stuff!

Moon Dog........or has he gone **** hunting with Hairazor again?


----------



## Moon Dog

I swear I thought she was a deer

HR?


----------



## kauldron

She's still asleep, but I'm here

Did you wake up yet HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning, hard to sleep with all the **** dogs baying

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

He was unavoidably restrained

Kauldron.....or is he still zoning his yard for broom parking on Halloween?


----------



## Moon Dog

Long lines at the dbv...

HR?


----------



## Moon Dog

Long lines at the dbv...

HR?


----------



## highbury

She heard you the first time...

HR?


----------



## kauldron

I'm cutting line

How about scareme next?


----------



## Goblin

Is that a ghost standing behind you?

Time for "Pinky and the Hairazor!"


----------



## kauldron

Me again

HR?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Here she comes now


----------



## Hairazor

Ta Da!

CrazedH


----------



## highbury

He was right behind me, I swear!

Right, CrazedH??


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I'm here, I'm here.


Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

She was shot out of the cannon by Spooky1 again!

And now, suspended upside down a 100 feet above the forum, Moon Dog
will attempt to escape from the straight jacket before Hairazor cuts the rope!

NEXT!


----------



## kauldron

I'm so excited to hear what happens next...

Hairazor, did you cut the rope?


----------



## Hairazor

I dropped the scissors on my foot and had to go get stitches

I hope the blood hasn't all run to Moon Dog's head, has it?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I think he is waiting for the full moon...but how about kauldron?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nah! 

Back to you P5


----------



## Goblin

She said I could take her turn

Who wants to lead us in a sing-a-long?


----------



## kauldron

I will, who's up for a round of Henry the 8th??

HR?


----------



## Moon Dog

Second verse, same as the first!

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

I think I know Henry!!

GYM


----------



## Goblin

Who's Henry Gym?

Cereal Killer Hairazor...........She's taken out a bowl of Rice Krispies, Kellogg's Corn Flakes, and Fruit Loops already!


----------



## kauldron

I should probably hide my Cocoa Puffs then.

Watch your Lucky Charms there Moon Dog.


----------



## Moon Dog

I like my Boo Berry

HR?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

How about CrazedHaunter?


----------



## Hairazor

I polished off all my cereal, maybe 

CrazedH has some


----------



## Goblin

He did........The Cereal Killer polished off another one!

Copchick........since it's her birthday........MAKE IT SO!


----------



## Moon Dog

Maybe after a bit...

Now HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Scareme


----------



## kauldron

Nope

Roxy, are you hanging around?


----------



## Moon Dog

She's... umm... sort of tied up right now...

Next its HR


----------



## Hairazor

It is

GYM


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


kauldron


----------



## Goblin

He was the designated driver.............










And now, diving with Moon Dog...........


----------



## Moon Dog

You said you'd never post that video...

HR?


----------



## kauldron

Not yet, she's still laughing at Goblin's videos

Now HR?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll sub for her


Scareme


----------



## Hairazor

Thanks for subbing, I've got my laughter under control now

CrazedH


----------



## scareme

Crazedscareme is more like it.

I guess since everyone is guessing HR I should too.


----------



## Hairazor

You done good

Roxy


----------



## CrazedHaunter

You didn't you got me

CopChick?


----------



## kauldron

Not this time

Highbury?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm calling out Moon Dog


----------



## Goblin

And come a six guns a blazing too!


----------



## Hairazor

CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yep I'm awake finally.

HighBury


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Negative....
How about Hairazor, are you skulking around tonight? (skulking is my favorite)


----------



## Hairazor

I do tend to Skulk, heehee

EvilA


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yup,

Spooky1?


----------



## kauldron

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

At 5:30 in the morning?

Either Kauldron, the milkman. or a burglar next


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Kauldron now


----------



## Hairazor

Kauldron next


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## kauldron

It's me

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

GYM


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Moon Dog


----------



## Goblin

He's chasing cars again

Was that Roxy driving?


----------



## DocK

Nope

Can I join here? hmm? Can I ? Can I ?? Can I ??? 

Next poster: mmm... Moon Dog


----------



## Hairazor

Yes you can but it is Me, me, me

Kauldron


----------



## highbury

He's still stirring...

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You have called and I have came

Now Hairazor will do the "Welcome Autumn" dance..........on roller skates!


----------



## kauldron

Too early

HR now?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet...

Here she comes now...


----------



## Hairazor

Cue the music

highbury


----------



## Moon Dog

Guess not

Back to you HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

GYM


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

Goblin


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nah.

Pumpkin5


----------



## Goblin

Last time I saw her she was sitting in a pumpkin patch waiting for the
Great Pumpkin!


Dance it out Moon Dog


----------



## kauldron

He's still rocking out to Bark at the Moon!

Highbury?


----------



## Hairazor

Barging in and calling out 

Moon Dog


----------



## Goblin

He's out running with the pack!

Is Hairazor still on her barge?


----------



## kauldron

She must be

Now HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Taking on water, have to bail

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

I'll take over now...

Roxy?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Your sinking
HR


----------



## Goblin

Somebody throw her a life saver.........but not the cherry one!

Rise and shine Kauldron


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Caught the life saver, was hoping for the cherry one, dang

CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Afternoon



Roxy


----------



## highbury

She's driving home. Or so I heard...

Back over to MoonDog.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope,

Calling HR !


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

Kauldron


----------



## Goblin

He's full of Witch's Brew

Is Moon Dog okay after Highbury backed over him?


----------



## kauldron

He must be feeling kind of flat

HR?


----------



## Moon Dog

Just got back from the vet... all better now

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Glad you are better

GYM


----------



## Goblin

(running through the forum wearing a sheet) Booooooooooooooooooooo!

I will make Hairazor magically appear.............

Abra Kadabra!


----------



## kauldron

And your trick just fizzled out.

HR, are you still behind the curtain?


----------



## Hairazor

Tangled in the ropes

Moon Dog


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


CrazedHaunter


----------



## Bone Dancer

Wrong

Pumpkin5 maybe?


----------



## highbury

I think she's waiting to get sawed in half...

...by Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Then we'd have two Pumpkin5's.........or would it be two Pumpkin2 1/2's?

Hairazor...........or is she still trying to raise singing pumpkins?


----------



## Hairazor

Shhh, I'm listening for song

Moon Dog, hear anything


----------



## Goblin

Maybe if you used a silent whistle

Is Kauldron still searching for a sincere pumpkin patch?


----------



## kauldron

Think I found the poison ivy instead.

HR?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Not yet. 

Now HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Roxy


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope me again.

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Guess again

Wonder what happens when you say Roxy three times?


----------



## Hairazor

Dare I?

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Guess it only works in the horror movies

Hairazor......Hairazor.........Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Bwahahaha, be afraid

Moon Dog, you up yet?


----------



## kauldron

Mustn't be

How about GYM?


----------



## Goblin

Yes, how about Gym

Did the dog catcher pick up Moon Dog again?


----------



## kauldron

Must have. 

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

GYM


----------



## kauldron

Me again.

Back to HR.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope


now HR maybe


----------



## Hairazor

Right-O

kauldron


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Perhaps CrazedHaunter will return


----------



## Goblin

Perhaps........but NO!

Now Roxy will yodel the National Anthem


----------



## kauldron

She's probably still practicing in the shower.

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Where ever has Moon Dog gotten off to


----------



## highbury

I saw him chasing the mailman...

Roxy?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

She's chasing Spooky1...


Kauldron?


----------



## Hairazor

He's busy

Goblin, and yes, I had a birthday last year and just to spite you I plan on having another next year


----------



## Goblin

Did someone call me?

Moon Dog.........or is out running with the pack?


----------



## Hairazor

He must be hibernating

Kauldron


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

You out there Hairazor?


----------



## Goblin

Of course she is!

Pumpkin5........or is she still putting her singing group together "Pumkin5 and the Pumpkinettes?"


----------



## Hairazor

They are warming up

kauldron stirring


----------



## kauldron

Checking in

Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

nope

Sending a wave to P5 - come on back....


----------



## Goblin

While you're waving at P5............

Hairazor will now tell us all a ghost story


----------



## kauldron

Oooohhh. I can't wait to hear.

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

It was a dark and stormy night---

GYM


----------



## Goblin

It was a dark and stormy night at the gym?

Has Moon Dog found his way home yet?


----------



## Hairazor

Not just yet

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

I sent her out to find Moon Dog

Kauldron........or is he still searching for the rare firefly spider?


----------



## Hairazor

Is he? Kauldron?


----------



## Goblin

Apparemtly he's still searching

And now the jolly tap dancing juggler.........Hairazor


----------



## kauldron

It took me 2 days but I finally found it, but I don't like spiders so I stepped on it.

HR?


----------



## highbury

Well, we may have to call Copchick to come in and investigate the spider's remains...


----------



## Hairazor

I'll second that, Copchick?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not just yet...

Roxy?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No


HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Goblin about?


----------



## Goblin

Most of the time

I would pick Kauldron but he got so excited last time he tripped
and came crashing down the stairs on top of Hairazor!


----------



## Moon Dog

Luckily I was there to help them both!

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Thanks for the hand up

CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Here!!


Kauldron ( don't trip)


----------



## Moon Dog

Have a nice fall

Spooky1?


----------



## Goblin

He's sleeping

Is it Moon Dog or a Zombie imposter?


----------



## Hairazor

Imposter

Moon Dog now


----------



## Goblin

Who's Moon Dog Now?

Hairazor...........or is she still practicing bobbing for watermelons?


----------



## highbury

That one made me laugh out loud!

Over to Kauldron (in a calm manner)?


----------



## Hairazor

I just came up for air, those watermelon are pesky

GYM


----------



## kauldron

Nope, not this time. 

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Give the man a cigar!

Is Kauldron still in his sincere pumpkin patch?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope.


HR if she can stay away from the cider jug?


----------



## Hairazor

I can pst and drink cider at th sme time, seeeeeeE

Kauldron


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Sorry, nope!

I bet HR will strike again!


----------



## Hairazor

Just for you

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only had to wait 11 hours for me to show up

Goblin


----------



## highbury

Still too early.

But maybe back over to HR because her little green light is on??


----------



## Goblin

So's the light in her refrigerator!

Somebody pull Kauldron's head out of the bobbing for watermelons bucket before he drowns!


----------



## kauldron

Whew! Those watermelons can be tricky.

HR, wanna give it a try?


----------



## Hairazor

Still wet from my last go round

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

I've heard of him

And now Moon Dog will jump through the flaming hoop


----------



## Hairazor

He had to cancel at the last minute

GYM


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


kauldron


----------



## highbury

He's stirring somewhere.

The logical choice for next would be Hairazor...


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Logical but wrong!

Now Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Now Hairazor

EvilA


----------



## Lord Homicide

Speaking of Evil A, I need to ask him about brewing beer...

Moondog?


----------



## Goblin

The catcher got him

Is Hairazor tap dancing or killing cockroaches?


----------



## Hairazor

Ien't that how tap dancing got it's start

Highbury


----------



## Goblin

What are you asking him for?


I'll say Kauldron.......since he's jumping up and down yelling "Pick me! Pick Me!"


----------



## kauldron

I thought this was the line for Round 2 of the watermelon bobbing contest.

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

You mean it's not?

Roxy


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No 


Highbury?


----------



## Goblin

That's right........No Highbury

Is Hairazor up yet?


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers, Birthday boy

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Yo!

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here!


Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Here I am!

Moon Dog or is he still trying to get his candy corn crop to grow?


----------



## highbury

He's still watering his melons...

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Moon Dog


----------



## Goblin

Just me

How's that Candy Corn Mash coming Hairazor?


----------



## kauldron

She's still working on it apparently

Any luck yet HR?


----------



## Hairazor

I think I stirred clockwise instead of counterclockwise

GYM


----------



## Moon Dog

Nuh uh...

Scareme


----------



## Goblin

Will a bloody axe scare you?

Moon Dog.......or is he with Linus in the pumpkin patch?


----------



## Moon Dog

Yo!

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Rahnefan


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Moon Dog?


----------



## Bone Dancer

who?

Roxy?


----------



## Turbophanx

Surprise.... roxy.


----------



## Goblin

Last time we surprised Roxy she took a shot at us!

Did Hairazor get another rock this year?


----------



## Moon Dog

She should be along now to tell us...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Not telling!!

CrazedH


----------



## RoxyBlue

Am I late for something?:jol:

Turbophanx


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nay

Bone Dancer?


----------



## Goblin

Yep........No Bone Dancer!

Kauldron...........or is he going for the Chinese checkers championship?


----------



## Moon Dog

He's being kinged right now

HR?


----------



## kauldron

My fingers got stuck in the Chinese handcuffs.

HR?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Hairazor

Just me

Highbury


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1?


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Hairazor...........or is she preparing for the Night of the Living Dead Pumpkins?


----------



## kauldron

Not yet

Moon Dog??


----------



## Moon Dog

Present and accounted for

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

No accounting for me

Scareme


----------



## Goblin

Booooooooooooooooooo! Scare you?


And now.......Moon Dog will high dive into this ordinary glass of water!


----------



## kauldron

He's still climbing the ladder

HR?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet...

Here she comes now


----------



## Hairazor

Yawning all the way

CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yup


P5


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Here I am


Kauldron.......or is he still trying to be the world's first yodeling lumberjack?


----------



## kauldron

I'm here

Moon Dog?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm guessing he will be next


----------



## Goblin

You have guessed incorrectly Weedhopper!


And now Hairazor will show us her sword swallowing act!


----------



## Moon Dog

This will be good...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Nothing like a paper cut in your throat to start the day

CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

Not just yet...

Maybe now CH will appear?


----------



## Goblin

Maybe not

I told you rocket powered roller skates wasn't a good idea Moon Dog!


----------



## Moon Dog

They are fine but I forgot brakes

HR?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

She's still nursing a lacerated throat!

Highbury maybe?


----------



## Goblin

Wrong again

Crazedhaunter.......or is he still a contestant on Bowling for Doughnuts?


----------



## Moon Dog

Almost a perfect game

HR?


----------



## kauldron

Not yet, just me.

HR?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No no

NOW HR


----------



## Hairazor

NOW

Roxy


----------



## Rahnefan

Once a year just to shake things up, hahahahaha

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

He almost made it

Is Hairazor still the psychiatrist to the vegetables?


----------



## Hairazor

You bet your potatoes I am

Moon Dog


----------



## Goblin

Why would I bet my potatoes you are Moon Dog?


Hairazor the Potato Queen


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope, now it's me

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

GYM


----------



## Moon Dog

Nada...

Spooky1?


----------



## scareme

no

A wild guess, Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Tell her what she's won Johnny..............

Scareme........or is she taking an all expense paid trip to any room in her house?


----------



## scareme

Just here

Gobby!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Next up the one the only Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Often imitated but never duplicated

Moon Dog come on down!


----------



## Moon Dog

One dollar!

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

I got a dollar

CrazedH


----------



## highbury

Gotta be quicker than that!

Over to Roxy...


----------



## scareme

You're wrong, but don't feel bad. I'd fee; bad if I made you feel bad. 

If I was a betting man, I'd bet highbury. But since I've had that surgery, I'm not the man I used to be.


----------



## Hairazor

I'm popping in here and calling EvilA


----------



## Goblin

Boy did you get a wrong number!

Peeky poo Hairazor!


----------



## Moon Dog

I think she's a little bit past peeky boo

Kauldron?


----------



## Hairazor

Peeky poo anyway

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

I'm backkkkkkkkkk

Howdy Moon Dog


----------



## scareme

who are you talking to?

Gobby, are you in bed already?


----------



## Moon Dog

Must be...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

P5


----------



## kauldron

I'm jumping back in.

Goblin?


----------



## Moon Dog

Still in bed I guess... tired Gobby

HR?


----------



## Goblin

She was unavoidably restrained

Hairazor.......or has she gone to the North Pole to visit Santa?


----------



## Hairazor

As soon as I get out of the restraints I am heading to Santa Ville

Kauldron


----------



## Goblin

Wrong

Kauldron.......or is applying for the head elf job?


----------



## Moon Dog

That's my job...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

He's taking care of Santa's Reindeer

Moon Dog the Head Elf


----------



## Moon Dog

Here!

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Roxy


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Just lil old me

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

EvilA


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

And now Kauldron will show us he can too carry a tune in a bucket..........bucket please


----------



## Moon Dog

This I gotta see

HR?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Hairazor now?


----------



## Hairazor

Now

Kauldron


----------



## Moon Dog

No hackie here...

Gobby!


----------



## Goblin

You have guessed correctly

Hairazor.......or is she still trying to wash off the blue paint from where she disguised herself as a giant smurf?


----------



## Hairazor

What I couldn't get off I put clothes over

Moon Dog


----------



## CrazedHaunter

He's off mooning vampires!


Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

She got lost on the way to he forum

Kauldron.......or is he the next contestant on "Name that poison"


----------



## CrazedHaunter

He must have won..


P5 or is she still waiting by her mail box for her " Halloween Haunt Calendar "


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Guess so...

Kauldron


----------



## kauldron

Here I am

HR?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet...

Maybe now...


----------



## Hairazor

Now

Roxy


----------



## highbury

Who?

Goblin.


----------



## Goblin

How did that owl get in here?

Hairazor.....or is she riding shotgun on the ice cream truck?


----------



## Moon Dog

I'm driving...

HR?


----------



## kauldron

Nope

Now HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Moon Dog took a sharp turn and I fell off

Rahnefan


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Highbury


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

And now Roxy will show how she can tap dance on rollerskates


----------



## Moon Dog

Exit, stage left...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

GYM


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

How about Moon Dog?


----------



## Goblin

I have it on good authority the Moon Dog isn't his real name


It's Moon Dog Schwartz!


----------



## Moon Dog

May the Schwartz be with you!

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

And with you

CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Back to you HR


----------



## Night Watchman

Nope

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Hairazor and the zombie pilgrims


----------



## kauldron

Not yet.

Now HR.


----------



## Moon Dog

And their dog...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

I ran out of turkey brains so the Zombie Pilgrims shambled off

CrazedH


----------



## Night Watchman

I guess I will mess everything up.

Goblin


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope I'll just jump in and say


HR will be next


----------



## Hairazor

Correct

Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Kauldron?


----------



## highbury

He's still bubbling in the corner.

Roxy?


----------



## kauldron

Not this time.

GYM?


----------



## Hairazor

Me, me, me

CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yes,yes,yes

Spooky1?


----------



## Spooky1

Yes!

Hairazor you there?


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Where oh where is EvilA?


----------



## Goblin

Next to EvilB?

What's cooking Kauldron?


----------



## Hairazor

He's busy brewing up something special

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Here!

Kauldron


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Ebeneezer Scrooge?


----------



## Moon Dog

He ate a bit of under done potato...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

GYM


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nah...

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

I be here


Hairazor.......or is she going after the ice skating championship.......blindfolded?


----------



## kauldron

She's still warming up.

HR? How did you do?


----------



## Moon Dog

Beautiful performance

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

It was great till I smacked into the pole trying to get off the rink

CrazedH


----------



## highbury

He's still in the corner, putting on his Tonya Harding outfit...

Over to our resident Ice Princess, Goblin?


----------



## Moon Dog

Busy on the ice..

Aren't'cha Gobby?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

He can't get here I just hit him in the knees...


Kauldron?


----------



## Goblin

He fell through the ice


Somebody throw Kauldron a lifesaver


----------



## CrazedHaunter

What flavor?

HR


----------



## Moon Dog

Cherry please

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

I only have a lemon one will that do

Kauldron


----------



## Goblin

I see Kauldron's feet and a bunch of lifesavers floating around them!

Last call for Kauldron.........and alchohol!


----------



## kauldron

I've been drinking with a turkey, guess where he ended up? 
Happy Thanksgiving!!

HR?


----------



## Moon Dog

She'll be along any minute

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Happy Tday

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

The turkey took him hostage

Who wants to pay the ransom?


----------



## Moon Dog

HR will...

Right HR?


----------



## Hairazor

You bet

What would the turkey want for your safe return CrazedH?


----------



## Moon Dog

Guess he didn't pay up...

Gobby, can you help?


----------



## Spooky1

He's MIA

How about Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Here now. Damn turkeys!!

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

It wasn't easy negotiating with them turkeys........so I didn't!

More turkey anyone?


----------



## Moon Dog

What did you call me?

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Anything but late for dinner

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

I wasn't the last time I looked

Late for dinner Hairazor


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Slow Morning, someone forgot to call me for dinner

Scareme


----------



## Moon Dog

Nada...

Spooky1?


----------



## Goblin

No.......Not the 99 Spookys after him either!


CrazedH.......or is he rocking around the Christmas tree


----------



## Moon Dog

CH can't hear you...

HR?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Ehh!

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Kauldron


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope


Spooky1


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Never far away

Kauldron......or did he lose the magic hat that brings him to life?


----------



## Moon Dog

I took it...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Quick put it on

highbury


----------



## Goblin

Why would you put it on Highbury?


Hairazor..........or is she trying to find out what games reindeer play?


----------



## Moon Dog

Blinded by the red nose

HR?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope


HR


----------



## Hairazor

I got hooked on an antler during the games, free now

GYM


----------



## Bone Dancer

nope

Phile's here


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

She went Christmas shopping

Moon Dog........despite being the first 10 names on Santa's naughty list


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe #11 is a magical number for

Moon Dog?


----------



## Spooky1

No it's Me!

Crazed haunter?


----------



## Goblin

You're just a Crazed haunter imposter!

Kauldron......or is he spraying his yard with canned snow so he can go dashing through
it in a one horse open sleigh?


----------



## Moon Dog

Must be...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Kauldron


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Just me the real CrazedHaunter.

CopChick?


----------



## Goblin

She's trying to make a snowman using canned snow


How's it going Copchick?


----------



## Moon Dog

She can't find the can opener...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

She can borrow mine

Copchick


----------



## Goblin

She was caught in a canned snow avalanche!

Hairazor........or is she gearing up for the Forum's 2nd Annual Tricycle races?


----------



## Moon Dog

Putting on new tires as we speak

HR


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No

HR if she's done changing tires


----------



## RoxyBlue

Must be still working on it.


Moon Dog


----------



## Hairazor

Done!!

Scareme


----------



## Goblin

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

And now Roxy will lead us all in a chorus of The 12 Days of Christmas


----------



## Moon Dog

Front row seat for this

Scareme?


----------



## Hairazor

She's late

But maybe now, Scareme


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


kauldron


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Moon Dog?


----------



## Goblin

He's on iceberg watch


Spotted any yet Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet but I'm hopefull

HR?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll be her placeholder until she shows up


Hairazor now?


----------



## Hairazor

Now, and watch out for ice burg to your North

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

He's in mourning.........his snowman melted!

Hairazor will now pop a wheelie on her tricycle before the great race


----------



## Moon Dog

And there she goes!

Good job HR!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Am I next?:jol:


Spooky1


----------



## Hairazor

He blinked and I sneaked in

CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Damn California it's not made for keeping snowmen


Roxy?


----------



## Grimm Pickins

Naw, I thought I'd mess you all up. I could lend you a snowman from Vermont. 

She'll be here soon, right Roxy?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm guessing Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Tell her what's she's won Johnny!

And now Moon Dog will tell us in 10 words or less "Why I want to be next"


----------



## kauldron

He must be thinking about what he is going to say.


Roxy?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nopey-nope-nope! How about FelixR?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nada...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Winner!!

GYM


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope


Grimm Pickens cuz he's gonna send me a snowman from my favorite state.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

Roxy


----------



## Grimm Pickins

Nope, Roxy is taking a break - and I had to make the snowman first. 

I predict Hairazor will make it here first, however.


----------



## Hairazor

Right-O

Scareme


----------



## kauldron

Nope.

Highbury??


----------



## Moon Dog

Nada

CH?


----------



## Hairazor

Whoooops! No

Copchick


----------



## Goblin

She's gone to Scrooge's house.......something about four people claiming to be ghosts and breaking and entering charges!

Hairazor........or is she still trying to figure out how to freeze the water in the bathtub so she can have an indoor skating rink?


----------



## Hairazor

Fell in again, dang it

Kauldron


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet...

Back to HR


----------



## Goblin

Why do you have your back to HR?


That's a cow, not a reindeer Kauldron!


----------



## Hairazor

Well it has a red nose!

Grimm P


----------



## Grimm Pickins

It's true! 

Moon Dog, is that you?


----------



## Goblin

He's on chicken round-up

How many of them survive the branding Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

All of them

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Scareme


----------



## Goblin

She has Forumphobia......the fear of forums


Now Hairazor will attempt to saw herself in half


----------



## Moon Dog

Again?

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Some days I feel like I am only half here

CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Hi

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Hello CrazedHaunter person!

And now CrazedHaunter will show off his fire-eating skills!

Somebody call the fire department and have them on standby just in case!


----------



## Moon Dog

Got it

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

I have a marshmallow on a stick handy

Kauldron


----------



## Grimm Pickins

No, but I have a guitar... if we light it on fire - we can sit around and sing campfire songs for the marshmallows... without a guitar...

Isn't that right, Goblin?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Surprise it's me.

Goblin?


----------



## Moon Dog

A blast from the past...

HR?


----------



## Goblin

She dropped her marshmallow and it was the last one

And now Hairazor will lead us in singing "We are Santa's Elves!"


----------



## Hairazor

Give me a key of whatever the song needs and hit it

GrimmP


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Pumpkin5, just for a change of pace.


----------



## Moon Dog

Gotta keep up

Spooky1?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nay!

Kauldron?


----------



## Hairazor

Me, me

Where oh where is EvilA?


----------



## Goblin

Doing laundry for the Grinch I think


Moon Dog or is he dating Cindy Lou Who's cousin Mindy Lou What?


----------



## Hairazor

I'll ask when I see him

GYM


----------



## Goblin

He waved goodbye and said don't you cry that he'd be back on Christmas Day!

Hairazor.........or did she change her name to to Cindy Boo Who?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

She's still sitting in the corner with visions of sugar plums in her head.

P5?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Ha Ha... Not even...try visions of pumpkins and spiderwebs...Ha, ha..
How about Copchick now?


----------



## Hairazor

She's brushing up on snappy salutes

CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Here


Back at you HR


----------



## Hairazor

Good call

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Here I be............

And now Hairazor will sing Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer........in French


----------



## Hairazor

Parlez-vous? Rouge?

Scareme


----------



## Otaku

Slow night here...

Scareme?


----------



## Goblin

Booooooooooooooooo!

Kauldron.......or he still trying to capture The Abominal Snow Monster?


----------



## Hairazor

He's behind a tree snapping photos as we speak

CrazedH


----------



## Grimm Pickins

I think CrazedHaunter is slightly concerned that the French version of Rudolph involves allegations of drinking - hence the red nose? 

Pumpkin5?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No concern here,I'd be disappointed if it didn't.


Here comes HR!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy!

Moon Dog


----------



## Spooky1

Only dog here is Willow

Headless?


----------



## Goblin

Why is Willow headless?

Is Hairazor headless too?


----------



## Moon Dog

Let's see...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Just clueless

P5


----------



## Otaku

Nope...just me

P5?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nah just me!

Now P5?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

P5


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Copchick


----------



## Moon Dog

Not today...

Gobby?


----------



## Hairazor

He'll be along directly


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hairazor meant to guess "Roxy", so here I am


CrazedHaunter


----------



## Moon Dog

No CH yet...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

He's still trying to create a snowman army


Hairazor.......or is she practicising to sing Auld Lang Syne on the roof so she can hit the high notes?


----------



## Hairazor

My perch is precarious

Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Damn Snowman keep deserting. 


Hr?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

P5


----------



## Goblin

She got in a fight with her snowman and knocked it's block off........literally!


Moon Dog..........or did follow his dream to be a trapeze artist? If he can get the hang of swinging that high up and drawing at the same time!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't see him


Hairazor


----------



## highbury

Don't see her

Hey scareme, are you still around?


----------



## Hairazor

Don't see her

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

Last time I seen him he was hanging out with a bunch of snowmen!

And now Roxy will sing Auld Lang Syne for us.........in Chinese


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet.. 

How about Spooky1? Or did Roxy ground him? Too early for Gobby...


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope. Me again.

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Goblin


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Negative 


Highbury


----------



## Goblin

That's a big nugatory there............


Why is Hairazor ripping the heads off of snowmen?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not sure...

Why are you HR?


----------



## Hairazor

To make snow bowling balls

Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

And a cold Morning to all

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

He got locked out again


Pumpkin5......unless she's playing a game of zoozit and kazay with Dr. Seuss


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Did ya freeze yet HR?


----------



## Hairazor

BRRRRR!!

Kauldron


----------



## RoxyBlue

Uh-uhn


Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Someone called?

Kauldron........or has he locked himself in the freezer again?


----------



## Moon Dog

I'll get the key...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

I'll grab a blanket to warm him up

CrazedH


----------



## scareme

I'm back.

Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

Copchick


----------



## Moon Dog

She's under house arrest

HR


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Surprise! Its me. Can't sleep..

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Scareme


----------



## Moon Dog

Boo!

CH?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Oh you scared me!!

Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Time to call HR


----------



## Hairazor

You called?

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

He did?

Is Hairazor still battling the potato people?


----------



## Hairazor

There's eyes everywhere

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Yo!

CH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Haaay!

It's Goblin time!


----------



## Spooky1

Not this time

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Kauldron


----------



## Moon Dog

Nopers

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Moon Dog wants to play kick the can.......nonball!


----------



## Moon Dog

Four feet to kick with

HR, can you kick it four feet with two?


----------



## Hairazor

Both feet at the same time?

Oaklawn Crematory


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No


CopChick?


----------



## Goblin

Yes we have no Copchick today!

I spy Kauldron tiptoeing by


----------



## Moon Dog

Went right on by...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Afternoon

CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Hi

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Hi!

CrazedHaunter sneezed so hard he blew his bingo cards off the table!


----------



## Moon Dog

I'll get them...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Here's one

CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Thanks HR,

Right back to you.


----------



## Hairazor

Okey donkey

EvilA


----------



## scareme

me

Hairy


----------



## Hairazor

Um, here

P5


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Gobby?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope 

Kauldron?


----------



## Goblin

He's full of witch's brew at the momment

Now that Hairy Scareme's next


----------



## Hairazor

Hahaha

Moon Dog


----------



## Goblin

Just me

Hairazor...........or is she teaching kangaroos to play leap frog?


----------



## Moon Dog

I think she's got it!

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Things are hopping around here

CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yeah!

Hmm hows about Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Boo!

Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Somebody called?

Is there a CrazedHaunter in the house? 

More than usual that is!


----------



## Otaku

Nope, but I'm in!

CrazedH?


----------



## highbury

Who is this CrazedH that you refer to?

CrazedH?


----------



## Goblin

Is he some relation to Triple H?


Hairazor.........or her alter ego Razorhair


----------



## Moon Dog

Let's see

HR?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Perhaps Hairazor now?


----------



## Hairazor

Now

Kauldron


----------



## Spooky1

That would be incorrect.

Goblin?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet...

Maybe mow


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope its me.

OK now HR


----------



## Hairazor

And from me to Goblin


----------



## Goblin

As long as it's not C.O.D


I suspect there's a Moon Dog lurking nearby


----------



## Moon Dog

Correct as usual king Friday


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do we have a member named King Friday?:jol:


CrazedHaunter


----------



## Goblin

I don't think his name is King Friday


Roxy will return!


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

I'm not Roxy


Time for the thrilling Adventures of the Sinister Dr. Kauldron


----------



## Moon Dog

This oughta be good

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

Who?


Hairazor.............or did she lose her umbrella and can't come out in the rain?


----------



## Moon Dog

She might melt...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Only witches melt in the rain, and sugar cubes

P5


----------



## highbury

P5 is definitely a sugar cube...

Roxy?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope


The one and only "Goblin"


----------



## Goblin

Often imitated never duplicated!

Awwwwwwwwww............I might as well go with that CrazedHaunter feller!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Here I is....

Time fer HR to show up


----------



## Spooky1

Not this time

CrazedHaunter?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

Kauldron


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope 

Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry Charlie...

Gobby


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Uhm...nope, nope, nope....how about Evil Queen???


----------



## Goblin

Nope..........The Evil Mister Goblin!

Is Pumpkin5 still around or has she gone to the big barnraising in Hog Wallow, Tennessee?


----------



## Moon Dog

Looks like it

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

GYM


----------



## Goblin

Don't call me Jim

Hairazor..........or she snowed in today?


----------



## Moon Dog

Must be...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Actually, no snow here

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi!


kauldron


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CH?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nope....sorry, sorry, sorry...just me.


----------



## Otaku

And me...me me me!


----------



## Hairazor

And me

Scareme


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Now me

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

You are not Roxy!


Moon Dog will post next..........probably.........well maybe.........if somebody will unlock the door first!


----------



## Moon Dog

Knock, knock... I forgot my key...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Come on in

CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Here

Otaku?


----------



## Goblin

You're in Japan?

Let's see if we can rouse the CrazedHaunter


----------



## Moon Dog

Looks the chant didn't work

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Scareme


----------



## Goblin

Boooooooooooooooooo!

Did Kauldron accidently shoot himself with his disintegrator gun?


----------



## Moon Dog

I don't see Kauldron anywhere

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Me either

Kauldron you there?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yeah Kauldron where are you


----------



## Goblin

On minute he was there and POOF he was gone!

If you can snatch the pebble from my hand you can be next!


----------



## Moon Dog

Thank you master Cain

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

He was replaced by the new and improved Spooky2

Is that Hairazor I see peeping in the window?

Lost your key again, didn't you?


----------



## Hairazor

I am not going to answer that because it might incriminate me

Moon Dog


----------



## Spooky1

I think he's playing in the puppy bowl

Hairazor are you lurking about?


----------



## Hairazor

I am now

Roxy


----------



## scareme

You're right!

Back to you Hairazor.


----------



## Hairazor

And on to Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Here I be

Yoooooo Hoooooooo Mister Groundhog....................


----------



## Moon Dog

No shadow! Because I ate Mr Groundhog

HR


----------



## Hairazor

You did us a favor ^

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

He saw his shadow and is hiding in the closet

Did Hairazor really get in an argument with her shadow and kicked it out of the house?


----------



## Moon Dog

Now she's trying to make amends

HR


----------



## Hairazor

I have coaxed it out of the shadows

CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Hey 

goblin?


----------



## scareme

We get mistaken for each other all the time.

How about it Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Mostly after the 12th drink

Can Scareme tell us in 25 words or less why she wants to be next?


----------



## Moon Dog

Or less because I'm next

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Roxy couldn't make it


Moon Dog will yodel in Chinese for us


----------



## Moon Dog

Wanna hear it again?

HR


----------



## Hairazor

I couldn't understand a single word

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

Neither did he

And now Hairazor will do The Funky Chicken for us.........while wearing a chicken costume!


----------



## Hairazor

The beak keeps getting in the way

Moon Dog


----------



## Goblin

Is he the one who made it for you?


That crazy madcap CrazedHaunter will be next


----------



## Moon Dog

So crazy that he's not here

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

He was kidnapped by pirates

Hairazor is mounting a rescue mission


----------



## Hairazor

Yo Ho!

Moon Dog


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Ha never know when I'm gonna show up



HR


----------



## highbury

You'd think it would be HR next, but no.

HOOOOOOOWWWWWWW about MoonDog?


----------



## Spooky1

No one howling here.

The razor of hair next?


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Didn't grow no yeppers this year

Spooky1 has combined tap dancing and polka to create a new dance step

Dance it out Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Kauldron


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Kauldron


----------



## Moon Dog

So nice, you say it twice...

CH?


----------



## Goblin

H's hang gliding off his roof again


And now, Moon Dog will play us a number on his spoons!


----------



## Moon Dog

Catchy, isn't it?

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

It sure is

Highbury


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Moon Doggie Dogg


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No

Otaku?


----------



## Hairazor

Nopes

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Here I be

That little monkey with the cymbols will be next


----------



## Moon Dog

Ding ding...

Either the Energizer Bunny or HR


----------



## Hairazor

You'll have to settle for me

CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

You called....


Goblin?


----------



## Moon Dog

Goblin? Goblin's not here...

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Here 

Rosy?


----------



## Moon Dog

Do I look like Roxy to you?

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Scareme


----------



## highbury

Not if you just woke up.

Goblin?


----------



## Evil Andrew

nope

HR !


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Copchick


----------



## scareme

No

everyone is guessing HR so I guess I will too


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope 
Back to Scareme


----------



## scareme

Why Thank You

Crazy again?


----------



## Goblin

Who you calling crazy?

Was gonna say Scareme but she was kicking up her heels and she kicked herself
in the head and is still unconscious


----------



## Hairazor

Well someone put a pillow under her head

Moon Dog


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No-no

Highbury?


----------



## Moon Dog

No-no

HR?


----------



## Goblin

Is that anything like No No Nanette?

Has Scareme regained consciousness yet?


----------



## Hairazor

I'll check

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

She's not in right now

Can CH take a message?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Hold on let me get a pen!


HR


----------



## Hairazor

You can borrow mine

EvilA


----------



## Evil Andrew

you are wise and far seeing

P5 ?


----------



## Goblin

She took a wrong turn at Albuquerque

Will Moon Dog be next?
Will Hairazor head him off at the pass?
Will CrazyHaunter take it away from her?
Will Kauldron take it away from him?

Or will.........what's burning?


----------



## Moon Dog

What's that Lassie? You say Timmy feel down a well?

Get a rope HR


----------



## Hairazor

Got it, let's get CrazedH to help


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Here I am to save the day..........


Roxy?


----------



## highbury

She was afraid of a little mouse!

Goblin to the rescue?


----------



## Goblin

Always glad to help out in a crisis.


Will Highbury be next? Tune in tomorrow.......

Same Bat time!
Same Bat channel!


----------



## Moon Dog

The Joker appears first

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

CrazedH


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Highbury the Mouse Master:jol:


----------



## Evil Andrew

nope

next is HR !


----------



## Hairazor

You called?

Goblin?


----------



## Moon Dog

Goblin isn't here right now, can I take a message?

CH will fill in


----------



## Goblin

Yeah? Well he can explain why he dug the hole in the first place!


Hairazor.........or is she out playing in the snow?


----------



## Hairazor

Not enough snow but plenty of cold

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

She's making a snowman

I hear Kauldron's planning a potato race!

Place your bets now!


----------



## Moon Dog

Win by a nose

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Where's the potato?

CrazedH


----------



## scareme

Sorry, I know I'm hard to guess because I'm on and off here so much.

Back to HR.


----------



## Moon Dog

Who was that masked lady?

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

I don't know, she was gone so quickly

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

He only posts from a box in his office........It's his Post Office Box

Scareme once
Scareme twice
Scareme once again............


----------



## Moon Dog

I think you're scared enough

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Spooky1


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope


Scareme?


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry, wrong Haunter

Moon Dog


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope


Spooky1?


----------



## Goblin

Most people say I'm a spooky one

And now Hairazor on the kazoo..................


----------



## Moon Dog

Going to get a good seat for this

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Gotta wt my whistle first

GYM


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope 

Kauldron


----------



## Hairazor

Highbury?


----------



## Evil Andrew

time for mr G


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

CrazedH


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Evil Andrew


----------



## Goblin

A funny thing happened on his way to the forum


Is Hairazor trying out her new catapult again?


----------



## Moon Dog

There she goes now...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Wheeeee, I went a long way that time

Kauldron


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Now Moon Dog will lead us in singing 99 Bottles of Beer on the Wall


----------



## Moon Dog

<hic>

HR


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Evil Andrew?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

Highbury


----------



## Goblin

Did Moon Dog call Hairazor a Hic?

Where you at, you CrazyHaunter you?


----------



## Moon Dog

Mia

hr


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Hi. 


HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Hic, here

Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1


----------



## Evil Andrew

nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

No.......you read Goblin

Does Kauldron really exist?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

CH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yes

Goblin?


----------



## Hairazor

I think he is taking a bat nap

Moon Dog


----------



## Goblin

Is that the same Moon Dog who starred in that terrible tv show "Six Gun Fry Cook?"

Colonel Hairazor and her finger-licking frog legs


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet...

Here she is now


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

P5


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nooo


GYM.


----------



## Goblin

Do you usually say no gym?


It's that thar Moon Dog fella again!


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes, tis I

HR


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope


HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Here at last

Copchick


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

Spooky1


----------



## highbury

Me, first!

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Here I be


Hairazor and her rocket-powered pogo stick


----------



## Hairazor

It's hard to text between bounces

EvilA


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Why I'm right here!

And now, Moon Dog will model his new bug costume for us...........


----------



## Spooky1

No costumes here

Hairazor?


----------



## Goblin

Is that the same Hairazor I seen in the straightjacket trying to bite the attendents?


Have you escaped yet Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Yeah, have you HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Come a little closer I want a quick bite

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

He heard you bite!

Haven't the aliens brought Kauldron back yet?


----------



## Moon Dog

Don't know...

Let's ask CH


----------



## highbury

Signs point to NO.

What says you, Roxy?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

She's tied up right now!


Spooky1 or is he to busy untying Roxy?


----------



## Moon Dog

Maybe he's doing the tying?

Scareme


----------



## Goblin

His tying scares you?


If CrazedHaunter doesn't make it........
And Hairazor is late.........
Or if Moon Dog gets lost............

Then I guess I will have to be next


----------



## Evil Andrew

nope they didn't and you weren't

Calling P5


----------



## Goblin

She changed her number


And now Hairazor.......or is she still trying to win the chipmunk roping contest at the rodeo?


----------



## Moon Dog

She's got the fastest time

HR


----------



## Hairazor

DST is taking a toll on me but I am here now

CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Sounds about right

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

He's still trying to figure out how to run his hourglass ahead an hour

Has Moon Dog finished figuring out how much daylight he's saved so far?


----------



## Moon Dog

It's mine, all mine!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

GYM


----------



## Goblin

His rowboat struck an iceberg

Awwww now Hairazor.........cockroaches don't come back from the dead........

You just can't kill them is all!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good to know...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Look out, zombie roaches!!!

Copchick


----------



## Goblin

She's too busy battling zombie ants..........and uncles!

Next will be Moon Dog........or his cousin Corn


----------



## Moon Dog

Just be glad it isn't my brother Hot

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

Is that the same CrazedH that mistook quicksand for a mud bath?

Has Hairazor gone to rescue Kauldron from the martians yet?


----------



## Hairazor

On my way

Kauldron


----------



## highbury

God speed, Hairazor!

Lambchop?


----------



## Goblin

No thanks. I'm not hungry.

Maybe Moon Dog would like a lambchop


----------



## Moon Dog

I'll take the whole lamb

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Moon Dog had a little lamb it's fleece was white as snow

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

He's having a big lambchop cookout


Is your lamb missing Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Right inside my tummy where it belongs

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

highbury


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nay 


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Here I be

And now........that jolly juggler hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Moon Dog


----------



## Goblin

Apparently Moon Dog overslept

I wonder what the Martians found so fascinating about Kauldron?


----------



## Moon Dog

Me too

HR


----------



## Hairazor

I have no clue either

CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Hi! 

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

She couldn't make it

And now........CrazedHaunter will do his spring fling dance!


----------



## Hairazor

I can't wait to see that

CrazedH?


----------



## Moon Dog

Yeah CH, let's see that


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Ok here it is!!


HR


----------



## Hairazor

That was great!

Goblin


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

next CH


----------



## Spooky1

Not this time.

Moon Dog?


----------



## Goblin

Is that the same Moon Dog that opened the lemonade stand in the cemetery?


How's business Moon Dog?


----------



## Goblin

Is that the same Moon Dog that opened the lemonade stand in the cemetery?


How's business Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Don't eat the yellow snow

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Thanks for the warning

P5


----------



## Goblin

Ohhhhh? What was P5 warning you about? Not the killer bees again!


Break out the bug spray Hairazor!


----------



## Moon Dog

I got mine

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Me too

CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Back to you HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Copchick


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

CH


----------



## Goblin

Does that stand for Canned Ham?

Hi yo.........Roxy...........


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

CrazedH


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only a little crazed


Pretty Ghoul


----------



## Goblin

She was unavoidably restrained.

........and now Hairazor will show us what she learned in her combat ballet class


----------



## Moon Dog

Great!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

I'm having trouble balancing on my toes and punching at the same time

Kauldron


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Somebody call?

Returning Roxy's call.............anybody home?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope she went out for a bite..

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Yo!

Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

No!

CH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

YoHo....

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

EvilA


----------



## Goblin

He just wasn't evil enough.

And now..........Moon Dog will dazzle us with his clogging!


----------



## Moon Dog

Wanna see it again?

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yes

CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

Gobby


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't think he's come out of the crypt yet


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Here

P5


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nay


Moon dog


----------



## Goblin

He has some sort of run in with the flying monkeys


You should have given them the banana Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

I couldn't peel it with my paws...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here, I'll help

CrazedH


----------



## highbury

Not yet!

I spy with my right eye... Goblin?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Back to you HB


----------



## Goblin

I thought I heard somebody call my name

Is Hairazor still dying Easter eggs?


----------



## Moon Dog

Took ya long enough

HR


----------



## Hairazor

My fingers are green and blue and pink

Scareme


----------



## Moon Dog

BOO!

How was that HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Scarey!!!

CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yeeeesss!

P5


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Here I be


I take it the martians still have Kauldron


----------



## Moon Dog

Late again

CH


----------



## Hairazor

He will be next


----------



## Goblin

I'm afraid not

Is Moon Dog still waiting up for the Easter Bunny?


----------



## Moon Dog

I'm going to catch him this time!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Ohhh, he just flashed past my house

CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Not even close


Did Hairazor say she was flashed by the Easter Bunny in front of her house?


----------



## Moon Dog

Well HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Heh heh

CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nuh-uh


CrazedHaunter


----------



## Hairazor

He will be next


----------



## Goblin

He's right behind me...........as soon as he finds a place to park the clown car!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

It's harder to park then you think...

HR


----------



## Goblin

Especially with them big shoes

Hairazor..........or is she still trying to find the exploding Easter egg?


----------



## Moon Dog

She found it

Here she is now with egg on her face


----------



## Hairazor

Sheesh, egg on my face again

Roxy


----------



## Evil Andrew

negative

Try again HR


----------



## Hairazor

OK

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Here I be

Moon Dog.........or is he still practicing with his nunchucks in the closet?


----------



## Moon Dog

Chipmunks, not nunchucks...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Rainy morning to all

CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Scareme


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope 

CopChick


----------



## Goblin

She said something about milking a cow in the grocery store


I think Hairazor's supplying the cow


----------



## Hairazor

Mooooo

P5


----------



## Goblin

She's on a cattle drive with the Cartwrights

I take it those pesky martians still have Kauldron


----------



## Hairazor

Must

EvilA


----------



## Goblin

It's the Evil Mr. G


Is Scareme still trying to teach spiders to sing opera?


----------



## highbury

It's tough because all they want to sing are showtunes...

Roxy? You could probably teach the spiders to sing!


----------



## Goblin

She's trying to teach them to tap dance with 8 legs

That old hound dog Moon Dog eating his hot dog is next


----------



## Moon Dog

Here!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

CrazedH


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Moon Dog


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope 

Goblin


----------



## Hairazor

Probably next


----------



## Goblin

I probably will

And now Hairazor will share her recipe for gopher gravy


----------



## Hairazor

First catch a gopher---

Copchick


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR again


----------



## Hairazor

OK

Roxy


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:How about the amazing Mr. Highbury? He's always a winner!


----------



## highbury

I WIN! I WIN! I WIN!!

Now over to our reigning champion, Goblin...


----------



## Spooky1

Still too early for Goblin

Will Highbury sneak back in?


----------



## scareme

You could have guessed a hundred years, and you would have never guessed me.

How about it, Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Are those Chili Yeppers?

I'm already here so it must be CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

Guess again...

Roxy


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope she's teaching HRs gophers how to sing.


P5


----------



## Goblin

The birds ate the breadcrumbs and she couldn't find her way back to the forum

Let there be Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

And all was well...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

He's not here right now, can I take a message?

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

She's working the switchboard tonight

And now Hairazor will model the fall line of straight jackets


----------



## Hairazor

Hey, this isn't funny, get me out of here, my nose itches

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

I'll chew through the straps...

CH


----------



## Goblin

He's hanging upside, trying to get out of his straitjacket..........Oops! Anybody got any asprin?


Can't disappoint the fans..............hoist Moon Dog on up there


----------



## Moon Dog

Ta-da!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Ah company

Roxy


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Gosh I hardly ever post in this thread!

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Well it's not my fault!

Here comes that famous posting fool.........uhhhhhhhhhhhh.........Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Guilty

highbury


----------



## Moon Dog

Innocent...

CH


----------



## Goblin

He had to attend a Zombie barbecue........Hope he can get off that grill before the dinner bell rings!

How's it going CH?


----------



## Moon Dog

Finger licking good...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

Scareme


----------



## Goblin

Who the heck is Howdy Scareme?

Is that a relative Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Aunt

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Moon Dog


----------



## highbury

I think he's at the vet.

Let's try Johnny Thunder...


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Is it hot in here or is it just me?

Evil Andrew


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Roxy


----------



## Hairazor

She is next


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope 


But now she is


----------



## Goblin

She is?

Hairazor.............or is she still fighting the Wicked Witch's winged monkeys?


----------



## Hairazor

I am spraying them with a fire hose

Moon Dog


----------



## Goblin

Is that the same Moon Dog that kept yelling "Where's the fire extinguisher?"

Is that smoke I smell Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

I brought my own extinguisher...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Thanks

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

He's coming! He's coming!

Is that Hairazor I see peeking in the window?


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Roxy


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

GYM


----------



## Goblin

Do you need a workout?

Let's see if we can lure Roxy into the post...............


----------



## Hairazor

Looks like not yet

CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet...

Here come CH now...


----------



## Goblin

Let's see...................

CrazedH's rowboat sprung a leak...............
Hairazor is baling water...............
Moon Dog is still trying to figure out how to do Artificial Respiration without becoming emotionally involved...........
Copchick threw out the oars.................
Kauldron's still trying to conqueor the martians..........................


Looks like I'll have to be next


----------



## Hairazor

Arms--tired--gotta--keep--up

Moon Dog


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Goblin


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope me. I finally got to dry land. HRs rowing needs lots of improvement.


Roxy your up.


----------



## Goblin

At 2:30 am? Don't think so!

Is Roxy still trying to save her ventriloquist dummy from the zombie termites?


----------



## Moon Dog

Adds to the affect...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

CrazedH


----------



## graveyardmaster

Oooops sorry to barge in like this...

Hairazor?


----------



## highbury

Give her a minute...

Is it too early for Goblin, my go-to choice??


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope sorry.....



How about Goblin now?


----------



## Hairazor

He will be next


----------



## Goblin

Call my name 3 times and I will appear!

Wanna see my Elmer Fudd imitation?

Hairwazor will be next


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes, she will be next


----------



## Hairazor

You are both right

GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

BOOO!!!..ok don't run its only Meee

Hairazor???


----------



## Hairazor

WOW, I got it right

Roxy


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Wrong

Goblin?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope sorry.....



Next is.....Highbury


----------



## Goblin

He couldn't pedal his bicycle fast enough to keep up

Is that Moon Dog I hear howling around the back door?


----------



## Hairazor

He must have fallen asleep waiting to be let in

GYM


----------



## Moon Dog

I'll go to the gym tonight

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I am!


CrazedHaunter


----------



## Goblin

He bought a defective compass and has been going around in circles


Does Hairazor have an extra compass he can borrow?


----------



## Hairazor

For sure

CrazedH


----------



## Spooky1

Not this time

Moon Dog?


----------



## Goblin

He's getting a flea and tick bath right now.

Will Spooky1 escape from the man-eating cabbages?


----------



## Spooky1

I'm here safe and sound

Roxy you out there?


----------



## Goblin

Did I mention they were also woman-eating cabbages?

Is that a salad I see Roxy eating?


----------



## Hairazor

Maaaaybe

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Correct-a-mundo

Cop Chick


----------



## Hairazor

Probably the one and only Goblin


----------



## scareme

Didn't you see me waving at you?

Back to hairy. Not to say she has a hairy back.


----------



## Hairazor

Didn't see the waving through all my hair

Back at you one more time before Goblin


----------



## scareme

Righty-O

And I lobe the ball back to your court.


----------



## Hairazor

The point goes back to you


----------



## Goblin

What did I tell you about pointing?


Is Hairazor still trying to play volleyball with her team of zombies?


----------



## scareme

Nope, they lost.

Are you coming back Gobby?


----------



## Hairazor

Later

Moon Dog


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope just lil' ole me.

Back to you HR


----------



## scareme

No, but I think HR will be next too.


----------



## Hairazor

Right O

EvilA


----------



## Goblin

He changed his name to EvilAndy and moved to Mayberry

I am thinking of a number between 1 and 1,487,432, 876! 

Whover guesses it can be next!


----------



## Hairazor

3

Spooky1


----------



## scareme

That would be Spooky 3 to you

Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Yes..........and neither of you guessed the number!

Anybody else want to try?


----------



## scareme

8 and you can't tell me it's not cause I can read you mind. Just like I know you'll post here next.


----------



## Goblin

Well...........you were half right?

Need me to narrow it down for you? Okay................

It's not 2!


----------



## Hairazor

Still think it is 3 and you just can't remember

Moon Dog


----------



## Goblin

Of course I remember Moon Dog! 

He guessed 0.........Go figure!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

16

Pumpkin5


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope...



HairRazor?


----------



## Hairazor

3

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

I see your 3 CrazedH's 

And raise you 4 Kauldrons and a couple of martians!


----------



## DarkLore

WRONG. Scareme.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't see her here at the moment.


Hairazor


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope sorry....How about.....




CopChick?


----------



## Hairazor

Me, late again

Scareme


----------



## Goblin

The late Hairazor? How did it happen?

Scareme once
And Scareme twice
And Scareme once again.................


----------



## scareme

Boo

Are you still there Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Of course I'm not!

Back to you Scareme?


----------



## Hairazor

She's next


----------



## scareme

You are so right.

Now HR does it again.


----------



## Hairazor

Ta DA

EvilA


----------



## Goblin

You're not even close

I see Scareme on the horizon


----------



## Hairazor

Which horizon?

CrazedH


----------



## deadSusan

No way....

it's Howlin Mad Jack!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No no,

Scareme is about to make an appearance


----------



## Hairazor

Or perhaps howling mad jack


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Or maybe Roxy....


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope....made a late appearance!! Lol!!


HairRazor is next!!


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Back at ya howling mad jack


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Still prowling...lol!! 



HairRazor one more time?


----------



## Hairazor

Last time tonight

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Here I be

That must be Jack I hear howling about


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope, just me...

Roxy


----------



## Ghostess

I'm still alive.

Howlin mad jack


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Ghostess!

Sorry I'm late, Moon Dog.


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Spooky1


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope, sorry....just fashionably late....



HairRazor?


----------



## Hairazor

You rang?

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

I don't even know her phone number

But will Hairazor be able to escape the devilish Mogwamps in time?


----------



## Hairazor

Gasp, Gulp, got away by the skin on my teeth

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Here

Spooky1


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope....sorry Moon Dog....


But I think I hear a goblin scratching at the door....


----------



## Goblin

That was my cat!

And now Howling Mad Jack on the kazoo


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Performed all night....


Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Evening.

CopChick?


----------



## Goblin

She lost the key to the handcuffs again

And now...........Moon Dog vs. The Whifflepoofs!


----------



## Hairazor

Let's hear it from Moon Dog


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Or Howling Mad Jack maybe?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yeah....here I am!! 



Now Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Scareme


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope you broke the chain....



Goblin next?


----------



## Goblin

You have but to ask

Is CrazedHaunter still battling the flesh-eating Whinklepinks?

Did I just hear them burp?


----------



## deadSusan

Ha! 

It's going to be Howlin Mad or Evil Queen! They are mad posters! MAD I TELL YOU! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry, just me

Kauldron


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CH


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope but good try....



Hairazor next?


----------



## Hairazor

Just got home

EvilA


----------



## Goblin

He took the late shift

And now.........Hairazor and the ever grinning whiffleblinkers!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope, no Whiffleblinkers here....



Moondog next.


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe next


----------



## Moon Dog

Maybe...

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay!

Goblin


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Now Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Uh huh...................3 times!

Howling Mad Jack vs The Traveling Pufferdinks!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yup!!


Hairazor next.


----------



## Hairazor

So right 

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Correct-a-mundo

Copchick


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nah....sorry....



Roxy?


----------



## deadSusan

Sorry just me!

howlin or Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Ohhhh, me

but howlin mad jack might be next


----------



## Goblin

And if he is we'll eventually find his killer!

Well.......it's too early for me........so I'll say........
what was that name again? Moon Jack? Howling Mad Dog?

Ohhhhh you know............. what's his face!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Well kinda....



and I'll say it's Hairazor.


----------



## Hairazor

'This

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

She's out looking for soundtracks to silent movies!

Kauldron and a whole bunch of martians!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope....


Roxy next?


----------



## Moon Dog

Maybe now...


----------



## Hairazor

Noppers, me

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

He's giving the chickens a bath


Noppers will be next.


----------



## Hairazor

Noppers

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Yeppers

CH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Hell yeah,

HMJ?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yup, were on a roll!! 



Hairazor?


----------



## Goblin

Keep those doggies rolling

That thar Howling Mad feller again


----------



## Hairazor

Me, me, me

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup

CH


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope sorry....


How about CH now?


----------



## highbury

Who?

My favorite go-to ghoul, the one, the only... Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Often imitated but never duplicated!

Is Hairazor still trying to escape the clutches of the Fuzzy PipChicks?


----------



## Moon Dog

She's up next


----------



## deadSusan

No...she drove by but didn't stop....

Maybe now???


----------



## Hairazor

Had to back up, spaced off for a minute

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Something about accidently locking herself in the closet!

Is Moon Dog still trying to be a Double Naught Spy?


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes I am, no I'm naught

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning (and is that double naught or double naughty)

howlin mad jack


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Right here!! 


How about Goblin?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope my turn.

Goblin?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ha!

Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Correct

EvilA


----------



## Goblin

He's learning to do the hula

He's Howling!
He's mad!
And he's Jack!

CrazedHaunter?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

Now howlin mad jack


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Right again!!



CrazedHaunter next.


----------



## Goblin

He said he was gonna give the chickens a bath!


Wash or dry Howlin Mad Jack?


----------



## Moon Dog

Guess we'll never know

HR


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope, a little late, but here....



How about HR now?


----------



## Hairazor

Now is good

GYM


----------



## Goblin

Too late to go to the GYM

Humpty Dumpty sat on a wall
Humpty Dumpty had a great fall
All the King's horses and all the King's men
Couldn't put Humpty Dumpty together again..............

So Hairazor had scrambled eggs!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope, had waffles for breakfast.



How bout Moon Dog?


----------



## Hairazor

We'll ask him next


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Hmmm....seems like he's not answering....



How about Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Here I be

Let's see.........The poll said.........

10%----Moon Dog will be next
10%----Howlin Mad jack will be next
10%----CrazedHaunter will be next
10%----Hairazor will be next

60%----GO AWAY!


----------



## Hairazor

I'm a 10%er

P5


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I'm a 10%'er as well, but no.....



How about Goblin?


----------



## Hairazor

Yeah, how about Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

What can I say............

10% thought I'd be next!
10% thought I should be next!
10% asked me to be next!
10% hoped I be next!
60% hoped I wouldn't kill them in their sleep!


Most of them wanted to know why Kauldron hasn't escaped the martians yet!


----------



## Moon Dog

I'll send out an APB

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Me too

Kauldron


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope, Jack is back...


Hairazor?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nay nay.

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Just the one and only Goblin!


....and now Hairazor will do her banjo solo while on roller skates!


----------



## Moon Dog

Front row seat

HR


----------



## Hairazor

I'm still trying to tune the banjo

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

He's trying to fix the roller skates so they'll carry a tune

Is Moon Dog racing pet rocks again?


----------



## Moon Dog

Mine will win this time

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yay for your win

Roxy


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Ohhhh, no win for you....


How about Goblin?


----------



## highbury

Not so much, no.

I'll throw it over to tonight's (Strawberry) Moon Dog?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

It's Goblin time!!


----------



## Goblin

The moment you've all been waiting for

Howling Mad Jack is racing Hairazor and Moon Dog to see who will be next..........

On your mark......get set.........GO!

And the winner is.................


----------



## Moon Dog

Me!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Dang, second again

CrazedH


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope, I'm bringing up the rear...


How about CrazedHaunter next?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Ye-ah!

Hows about Ms Pumpkin5.....


----------



## Moon Dog

How about not?

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

highbury


----------



## Howlinmadjack

No sorry.....



How about HR?


----------



## deadSusan

Nah!

CrazedHaunter?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Why yes!

HR if your not to busy with the monkeys?


----------



## Hairazor

They are on break

howlin mad jack


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CH


----------



## Goblin

He's been cornered by a horde of crazed crickets!


Now Hairazor will show us how she combined kickboxing and square dancing together.


----------



## Hairazor

Pay no attention to my black eye

Moon Dog


----------



## Goblin

He got in the way of your terrible toes of destruction!

Have we recovered yet Moon Dog?


----------



## highbury

I think Moon Dog is still taking a cat nap...

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

She couldn't find her way back to the forum cause the birds ate the bread crumbs!

Ohhhhhhhh spirit guide, I am trying to contact Howlin Mad Jack...............


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry, wrong number

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

He never comes out in the morning!

I have deduced that the next person is the murderer..............

Isn't that right..........Hairazor!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

good morning.


HR if she's done digging holes


----------



## Moon Dog

I've been helping 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Thanks for the help Moon Dog, want a cool drink after your hard work?

howlin mad jack


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yup....back from the nether void.


Goblin?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

HighBury?


----------



## Goblin

Yes we have no Highbury today

Red Rover
Red Rover
Send Moon Dog on over


----------



## Moon Dog

Here!

HR


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope 

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

howlin mad jack


----------



## Goblin

He's busy fighting a horde of zombie fire ants

How's it going Howlin?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yep, fire ant apocalypse avoided....


How about MoonDog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Still here!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Kauldron


----------



## Goblin

The martians said he's indeposed right now

Will Hairazor escape the clutches of the Vampire Fireflies?


----------



## Moon Dog

Tune in and see...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

I just keep twinkling

CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Here

Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Gone

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Scareme


----------



## deadSusan

Nope....

I see howlin mad is lurking


----------



## Goblin

I thought his last name was Jack!

Unfortunately Howling Mad Lurking....er.....Jack is busy battling the Potato People from Planet Oogle!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Sure, why not

P5


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope killing off the potato people kept me busy....



DeadSusan next?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Goblin


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, look to your left. 

Now Goblin?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I just shake my head and smile....you guys....
Michael Myers..


----------



## Hairazor

Ummm, no

Goblin


----------



## highbury

He's bound to show up here at some point...

Like now?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope, nope. 

How about now? GOBLIN


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope, I'm gonna go with.....

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

You would be correct

CrazedH


----------



## Spooky1

Looks like that would be incorrect

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

How did you miss her? She's standing right beside you?


Roses are red
Violets are blue
We've got a little problem
Cause Hairazor spilled all the glue!

She's really got stuck up about it too!


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry

Now HR


----------



## deadSusan

Nope....

Maybe Crazed Haunter..


----------



## Hairazor

I finally got my fingers unstuck

howlin mad jack


----------



## Goblin

I be neither Howlin.......or mad......or Jack

I see Moon Dog started another pie fight with CrazedHaunter

When the pie hits your eye and makes you cry that's Amore!


----------



## Moon Dog

I was hungry

HR


----------



## deadSusan

Just me....

Pumpkin5


----------



## Goblin

Yeah? Then why does your user name say deadSusan then?


Is deadSusan still around.......or is she still trying to catch fireflies in the daytime?


----------



## deadSusan

Maybe I am, maybe not

Moon Dog?


----------



## Goblin

Couldn't find any, huh?

Howlin Mad Jack said he was gonna find some tiny little flashlights for ladybugs to use at night!


----------



## Moon Dog

Needs my night vision

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Not even close!


Hairazor rolled on out of bed this morning........too bad somebody moved it to the top of the stairs!


----------



## deadSusan

No again

I hope Hairazor is okay....Hairazor are you there?


----------



## Hairazor

It was tricky to get all my body parts in the right places but here I am

Howlin mad jack


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nah!

Is DeadSusan around?


----------



## deadSusan

Why yes I am!

Goblin? Has anyone heard from Goblin?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope, heard he was hitch hiking back home from London.....


Hey goblin, can you swim?


----------



## Hairazor

He will let us know next


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

deadSusan there?


----------



## deadSusan

I am.....

Hmmmm....Crazed Haunter?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Hi.

Moondog


----------



## Goblin

I'm neither highor Moon Dog

Has DeadSusan stopped throwing hand gernades at her neighbors yet?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Don't know, maybe she'll let us know....


----------



## CrazedHaunter

She missed.

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

We have a winner!

Late night is Goblin time.


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet, he's next


----------



## Goblin

The momment you've all been waiting for has arrived! I'm here!

Sorry, no pictures Howlin Mad Jack


----------



## Hairazor

He's worn out for a tough night of howlin

P5


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope.

Roxy?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## deadSusan

I don't use hand grenades on the neighbors, my turret has lasers!

Roxy?


----------



## Hairazor

Me, late again

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

He's giving square dance lessons to chipmunks


Has Hairazor still trying to come up with pumpkin-flavored prune juice for Halloween?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

All that time wasted, just found out they are really Gerbils.


HR


----------



## Hairazor

All that work must have made you thirsty, try my pumpkin-prune juice will you

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

He suddenly had to be excused after drinking your pumpkin prune juice

Is that Jack howlin around my back door?


----------



## Moon Dog

Different kind of howl at this door

Is HR stomping on eyes of newt for her next party's punch?


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

deadSusan


----------



## deadSusan

Yes indeed, it's me...

Is Howlin Jack still lurking around Goblin's door?


----------



## Goblin

I threw him a pork chop bone and he went away!

Is Hairazor still trying to get Moon Dog to sample her Prune Juice Pie?


----------



## Moon Dog

Newt juice, yum!

HR


----------



## RoxyBlue

Surprise!


Highbury


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

Goblin?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

P5


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Roxy


----------



## deadSusan

Not this time....

Roxy?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope....how about HR?


----------



## Hairazor

OK

deadSusan


----------



## deadSusan

Here I am

Is Goblin rummaging in the tool shed?


----------



## highbury

He must still be looking for those old egg beaters...

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

She is working on her egg beater powered motorboat

Has Deadsusan really become a pirate pilot in Pittsburgh?


----------



## Moon Dog

Don't know

HR


----------



## Hairazor

We should ask Copchick


----------



## deadSusan

Sorry I wasn't a pilot in Pittsburgh, but I was pillaging in Paramus.

Shall we see if Roxy is here?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, at last!


Moon Dog


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Few people ask for me........I think they're afraid I'll show up! :googly:


Who shall be next?

Howlin Mad Susan?
HairJack?
Moon Haunter?
Crazy Dog?
Pumpkin Roxy?
Spooky5?
CopRazor1?

I seem to have gotten the names a little mixed up.............

Hmmmmmmmm........Maybe I ought to just go myself!


----------



## Hairazor

How bout me?

And up next, EvilA


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CH


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nah....but I have a feeling HR will be coming along soon...


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nah Goblin will make another appearance soon


----------



## Goblin

Your wish has been granted

Who will be next?
Who wants to be next?
Who should be next?
Who let that owl in here?

Held the door open too long again, Deadsusan?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

He's being chased by a horde of killer rabbits


Time to get this poker game started Hairazor


----------



## Moon Dog

Pass to HR


----------



## deadSusan

I finally made it through the door....it was a long trip!!

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Are 4 Aces a good thing?

highbury


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope he's too busy training killer rabbits to chase me.

Pumpkin5


----------



## Goblin

She has been unavoidably restrained.......er......detained!

I see Moon Dog is back from his snipe hunt!

Catch anything?


----------



## Hairazor

He's not telling

CrazedH


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Goblin


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Eh,no 

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Why yes and back to you


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Well,ok! Then on to...

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

She went ice skating down at the old pond........too bad it wasn't frozen!

Is Spooky1 still trying to escape the dreaded pink pufferdoodles?


----------



## Moon Dog

Last I saw, yes...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

deadSusan


----------



## deadSusan

You rang?

Is Goblin attempting to rescue Spooky1 from the pink pufferdoodles?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Must be, he's not here!

Moon Dog are you sniffing around?


----------



## Goblin

He lost the scent

Wanna see my Elmer Fudd impersonation?

Be very very quiet! Woxy's hunting wabbits!


----------



## Moon Dog

Still out apparently...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Morning, 

Goblin stop scaring the fish and say Hi!


----------



## Moon Dog

Not listening...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

howlin mad jack


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yup. Back from the etherel realm....


Is that Roxy I hear?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Is Howlin setting off fireworks yet?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Just me again.

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Happy 4th

Moon Dog


----------



## Goblin

I think he's chasing cars again

Quite a spectacular ending to your fireworks display Hairazor............


----------



## Hairazor

Dang errant sparks

Spooky1


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope 

DeadSusan?


----------



## Goblin

She's helping Hairazor put out the fire!

But can CrazedHaunter save the forum from the Great Singing Googley Mooglies?


----------



## Moon Dog

Too late

HR


----------



## deadSusan

Absolutely exhausted from helping Hairazor!

How are you doing HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Sooty but safe

Kauldron


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nah

Roxy?


----------



## FreakinFreak

Nobody


----------



## Goblin

......and nobody showed up but me1

And now a séance to contact the spirit of Deadsusan.................


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry, wrong number...

HR


----------



## deadSusan

Just me flitting by.....

Maybe HR next???


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

He's fresh put of yeppers. How about cucumbers?

People might read your biography more if you hadn't written it in crayon Moon Dog!


----------



## Moon Dog

It's all I had at the time

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

deadSusan


----------



## deadSusan

Well hello!!

CrazedH?


----------



## Goblin

CrazedH is in a well?

And where was Hairazor when the still blew up?


----------



## Moon Dog

Having a sip...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Sushhh, I have a headache

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

You named your headache CrazedH?

Does Deadsusan really bowl overhand?


----------



## Moon Dog

Shotput style actually

HR


----------



## deadSusan

Darn right....sometimes two at a time.

Maybe Roxy will stop by with the puppy?!!


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Maybe not

Highbury?


----------



## Moon Dog

Guess again

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yep yep

EvilA


----------



## morgan8586

Nope.

JT?


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Has Hairazor figured how why her head casts no shadow yet?


----------



## Hairazor

I'll never tell

Moon Dog


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope 

Roxy?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Winner winner

CrazedH


----------



## deadSusan

Just me....

Goblin?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No-no

Now Goblin!


----------



## Goblin

Did someone call?

The first match is Moon Dog vs. Mr. Potato Head........inside a steel cage!
With special guest referee The Ham Burglar!


----------



## Moon Dog

Pinned the spud in the first round

Next is HR with the lead pipe in the study


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nope again! It was Miss White, in the Billiard Room, with the rope!!! Come on someone, guess right!? How about Goblin, in the Study, with the candlestick?


----------



## Hairazor

Should I exchange the lead pipe for a rope? After all I only used the pipe that one time

deadSusan


----------



## highbury

No, it was Col. Mustard in the Library with the dog chain...

ROXY'S dog chain?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not Roxys

CH


----------



## Goblin

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Nope again! It was Miss White, in the Billiard Room, with the rope!!! Come on someone, guess right!? How about Goblin, in the Study, with the candlestick?


On a Halloween forum? I'm in the basement.........with an axe! Muhahahahaha!:jol:


----------



## Goblin

Oh yeah........Hairazor......in the library........with a hairbrush!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR with a black cat in the spell room


----------



## RoxyBlue

No and who took my dog chain?

Highbury in the dungeon with a spellbook


----------



## Hairazor

Me in the bathroom with a bloody razor

P5 in the body shop with an air ratchet


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No it was me in the bedroom with.. Uh never mind.

I wil also say P5 in the body shop but with the orbital sander


----------



## Goblin

Nope. It was Goblin in the attic with a chainsaw!

Spooky1 in the kitchen with a meat cleaver.........or a melon baller!


----------



## Moon Dog

He's busy...

HR in the balcony with the guide wire


----------



## Hairazor

Shush, I'm getting ready to make my move

CrazedH in the garage with an electric drill


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Moon Dog in the bell tower with a water pistol


----------



## Goblin

He forgot to load it


Roxy in the library with a rubber chicken


----------



## Moon Dog

Bounced back and hit Roxy

HR in the swimming pool with the toaster


----------



## Hairazor

Zzztttt, Mmmoorning, a bit shaky yet from my dip in the pool

CrazedH trying to get the toast out of said toaster with a fork


----------



## Goblin

........and he was singing "You light up my LIFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!"

Could it possibly be..........Howling Mad Jack in the music room with a fly swatter?


----------



## Hairazor

He wields a mean swatter but he looked the oter way and I slipped by

deadSusan in the billiards room with a sharpened cue stick


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

Goblin int the sunroom with some catnip


----------



## Goblin

Who's next?

Hairazor in the closet with a weed whacker


----------



## Otaku

Nope! Me, me, me!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nice

HR in the kitchen with the cleaver


----------



## Hairazor

Cleaver one hand, weed whacker in the other

Roxy in the dog house with flea spray


----------



## deadSusan

Back from the billiards room....

Moon Dog in a cave with a cadaver.


----------



## Goblin

Was it Abra Cadaver?

I'm gonna guess.......CrazedHaunter.......in a straighjacket in the barn........with an ice pick!

Figure that one out Charlie Chan!


----------



## Moon Dog

Not Charlie, Moonie

HR under the grandstand with Seemore Butts


----------



## Hairazor

And boy did I ever

CrazedH in the sick room with a loaded syringe


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I hate needles...


Moon dog behind the wood shed with nitroglycerin


----------



## Goblin

What wood shed?

Hairazor in the barn with an enraged chipmunk


----------



## Moon Dog

I beg your pardon...

It's HR in kitchen with Dinah


----------



## Hairazor

And we're cooking that chipmunk

deadSusan outside dodging thunderbolts


----------



## deadSusan

Haha it missed me......

CrazedHaunter dancing in the ballroom.


----------



## Hairazor

Is he on stilettos?


----------



## Goblin

Yes, but what about Deadsusan in the pantry with the ever deadly winkieboofers?


----------



## Moon Dog

Deadly is right...

HR with the Road Runner and an Acme anvil


----------



## deadSusan

I survived the winkieboofers...annoying things!

Did Hairazor keep up with the Road Runner this trip?


----------



## Hairazor

Barely

CrazedH in a tent with a blow torch


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds like a disaster in the making


Moon Dog on the roof wearing a hat made of aluminum foil


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No no

MoonDog is up the creek with a grill cheese sandwich


----------



## Goblin

That ought to be a real big help........do Ismeel something burning CH?

I'll say.......Roxy........in a tree..........with a pair of scissors!


----------



## Moon Dog

Then you'll say wrong

HR up your nose with a rubber hose


----------



## deadSusan

Nah!!

HR in the tub with rubber ducks and a glass of wine!


----------



## Hairazor

Oh yes please

CrazedH in a Batman costume with his Grandson by his side in his


----------



## graveyardmaster

Just me..

HR


----------



## Hairazor

OK

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

She fell out of the tree...................

Where is that thar Howlin Mad feller?


----------



## Moon Dog

Over yonder...

CH


----------



## Hairazor

He should be along directly


----------



## Otaku

No CH yet? I'm in. 
CH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Here I is!!



HR lurking about?


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

GYM


----------



## Goblin

Never heard of Yeppers Gym..............is it in Iowa?

And now Moon Dog will saw Hairazor in half.................


----------



## graveyardmaster

BOO!..Sorry just me lurking

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Moon Dog around?


----------



## Moon Dog

Here!

CH


----------



## Otaku

Nope, not yet... 

CH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yup it's time



HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

GYM


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope sorry, how about.....Crazed Haunter?


----------



## Goblin

He took a wrong turn at Albuquerque

Well.......I see Hairazor got the heater on her car fixed.............


----------



## Moon Dog

Working good HR


----------



## deadSusan

I think HR is roasting marshmallows....

Roxy?


----------



## Hairazor

Singed my hair but the 'mallow got toasted just right

howlin mad jack


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yup!! I'm here....


How about MoonDog?


----------



## Moon Dog

How about me?

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

She went over Hairazor's with a fire extinquisher

Is Deadsusan throwing the Frisbee with Kong her pet gorilla?


----------



## Moon Dog

He threw her a long one

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

You Called..

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

DeadSusan


----------



## deadSusan

Here!!

Is Moon Dog around?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sorry, it's me.


Goblin will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

deadSusan


----------



## deadSusan

Well good morning!

Goblin....oh Goblin.....where are you?


----------



## Goblin

Why I'm right here!

Whoever wins the over the top battle royal in the steel cage


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Who are asking will post next?


I say it will be HR.


----------



## Hairazor

Winner winner chicken dinner

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Where's my chicken dinner?

Here comes Moon Dog on rollerskates


----------



## Moon Dog

Never could master these things...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

GYM


----------



## Goblin

Too early to workout

Is deadsusan still square dancing with the wheezy snifflesnicks?


----------



## Moon Dog

CPR time...

HR


----------



## deadSusan

Snifflesnicks really like to square dance..when I left they were still dancing!

Is HR still snacking on the chicken dinner?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope, Goblin took it away

CrazedH


----------



## Howlinmadjack

No, he was busy drilling holes in bowling balls to see if they'd sink faster.


HR up next?


----------



## Hairazor

OK

Kauldron


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

Where's that PrettyGhoul?


----------



## Goblin

The forum sailed without her

Pick a card Hairazor..........


----------



## Hairazor

Ace of Toads

Moon Dog


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Haven't seen him

Is Moon Dog feeding the piranhas again?


----------



## Hairazor

Well Moon Dog, are you?


----------



## Goblin

Must be why all the piranhas are smiling!


Is Deadsusan still trying to catch real zombies for her haunt this year?


----------



## deadSusan

Well the problem is they smell and I end up killing them! So no real ones so far.

Heads Spooky 1, tails Moon Dog....


----------



## Hairazor

Somewhere in the middle

howlin mad jack


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I got here first

Hairazor?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope, I got here just a little late, or just a little early.....


HR now?


----------



## Hairazor

Yep yep

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

The Roxy action figure was recalled cause the head kept popping off

Coming soon the Battle Action Roxy action figure with flying head butt action


----------



## deadSusan

Just me...but I think a lot of Forum members would love to have this action figure.

Perhaps Roxy will stop by once she gets wind of this fantastic idea!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I so want one of those Roxy action figures


Crazed Haunter


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Sure why not? 


Otaku?


----------



## Goblin

She's trying to find the Roxy action figure in the stores

I'll bet Hairazor's got one


----------



## Hairazor

I thought I did but can't find it

CrazedH


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's at the store buying up all the Roxy action figures so he can sell them at exorbitant prices on eBay


Moon Dog


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Gonna make a fortune!!!!

How's about Spooky1?


----------



## Goblin

He'd rather have a G.I. Joe 

The Moon Dog action figure can talk! Press the button and it says
"Miffle Poop Biffy Dipp!" But you need the special decoder ring to
understand it, but unfortunately there was only one and the
monkey ate it before it could be mass produced! Got anymore
Moon Dog?


----------



## Hairazor

He's not here cause he's looking for more decoder rings

deadSusan


----------



## deadSusan

Yep....just here working on a Goblin action figure!

How's Moon Dog coming with the decoder ring search??


----------



## Goblin

He's still searching apparently. They already made a Goblin Action figure but they had
to be recalled because everyone was scared to buy one. They thought a new name and
outfit might help..........what did they rename it again? Lucky? Bucky? Ducky?


Unfortunately, the Howling Mad Jack action figure had to be recalled. It
wouldn't stop howling and it made everybody mad!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who did you ask for? I couldn't hear you over that HMJ action figure's howling.


Malibu Barbie's nemesis, Aurora Action deadSusan


----------



## Hairazor

Pick me, pick me! Dang maybe next time

Rahnefan


----------



## deadSusan

Just Malibu Barbie's nemesis!!!!

Is Crazed Haunter busy placing price tags on his Roxy actions figures?


----------



## Goblin

You know he is.

Hairazor wanted to be a Barbie Doll, so now she is............Serial Killer Barbie complete
with Hockey mask and machete!

Be the first on your block to holler

"I want one!"


----------



## Hairazor

So my secret is out

GYM


----------



## Goblin

He's in mourning. He broke the leg on his action figure and had to shoot it!


Is CrazedHaunter still looking for more Roxy Action figures?


----------



## Hairazor

Probably

EvilA


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Sorry I'm late. I've been working a lot of OT lately. Roxy action figures are expensive!! I'm obsessed!

Now I have to start on Serial killer Barbies. Where you at HR?


----------



## Hairazor

In hiding since my serialness came to light

deadSusan


----------



## Goblin

She's hunting the store's shelves for "Town Drunk Ken!"

The new action figure has arrive.............Astronaut Moon Dog!


----------



## Moon Dog

And a good one it is

HR


----------



## deadSusan

No Town drunk Ken, but I found a pretty good Slasher Hairazor figure!

You were holding out on us HR!


----------



## Hairazor

Trying to make a killing, heehee

P5


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nay

P5


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry Charlie

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

deadSusan


----------



## deadSusan

Hello

Goblin?


----------



## highbury

Not yet.

Over to Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Next, the one, the only, Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Often imitated never duplicated!

Who won the Hairazor/Deadsusan chicken plucking contest?


----------



## Hairazor

We decided to skip that contest and play cow pie bingo instead

Moon Dog, want in?


----------



## Moon Dog

B-4

hr


----------



## deadSusan

O 31

hr?


----------



## Hairazor

Couldn't get the cow to cooperate, dang

Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Maybe now...


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, she's asleep.

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

That would be me

Beware the Poofer Micks, Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Thought it was the Moofer Picks?

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Thought the Poofer/Moofers only came out during the rinse cycle

deadSusan


----------



## deadSusan

No, I think it's the micker pickers that come out during the rinse cycle.

Is Roxy awake now?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

She asleep with the Picker Moofers.


Moon Dog?


----------



## Goblin

Yes........but what about the doofer loofers? 
Are they really finger-licking good?


And now Hairazor will sing "They're coming to take me away today" for us!

Hit it Hairazor...............


----------



## Moon Dog

Front row seat...


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Does she do request.

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Actually I am in hiding because they came to take me away

deadSusan, tell them you haven't seen me if they ask


----------



## deadSusan

I haven't seen a thing.

Will Spooky1 stop by for a visit?


----------



## Goblin

Apparently not

Has Deadsusan finished her broom training yet?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I think she's having trouble landing.

HR are you done trying to talk her down?


----------



## Hairazor

Ohhhh, here she comes now

deadSusan


----------



## graveyardmaster

Ooooops sorry to barge in...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Always a pleasure

Roxy


----------



## Spooky1

Close, but not quite right

Roxy now?


----------



## Moon Dog

Roxy later, Moon Dog now

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

Good evening 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

deadSusan


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Moon Dog?


----------



## Goblin

He's been chasing cars again!

I hate to tell you this Hairazor........but the zombie you were shooting at?

Your neighbor was drunk again!

He wants to know if he can shoot back next time?


----------



## Moon Dog

Just chasing through

HR


----------



## deadSusan

Wow...the broom training took it out of me. One would think that being dead, one would not need to rest. Crazy!

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Back to HR


----------



## Goblin

Why do you have your back to Hairazor?

Has Deadsusan got her broom license yet?


----------



## deadSusan

Not yet. I hope to hear via snailmail within the month.

Where is Howlin' Mad Jack these days? Hello HMJ!!


----------



## Hairazor

He's busy doing, um, stuff we can't know about

Moon Dog


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, just little ol me

Late night is Goblin time


----------



## Goblin

Anytime is Goblin time! 

I must use Jack's undercover name..........Howling Mad Charlie!


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

Guess not...

CH


----------



## Spooky1

Not this time

It's late, Goblin should be lurking about soon.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

If I see him I'll tell him your looking for him.

But now I Hr will show up soon.


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Somebody called?

Is Roxy going after the hopscotch championship?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Me neither

deadSusan


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No

HighBury?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope, sorry.

heresjohnny will post next.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't think so

Draik


----------



## Hairazor

Whoops

kauldron


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Winner.


HR


----------



## Hairazor

Ding ding another winner

Scareme


----------



## deadSusan

Hello

Pretty Ghoul?


----------



## Spooky1

Incorrect

Moon Dog?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Here I be

Ohhhhh nooooo..........Hairazor is at the mercy of the carnivorous Whizzy Sniffles!


----------



## Hairazor

I should be OK, I brought a gigantic Turkey drumstick to hold them off

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Ayup...

HR


----------



## Goblin

Just evil little old me!

I hear Deadsusan finally got her broom license?


----------



## Hairazor

She's busy buzzing Salem

Right deadSusan


----------



## deadSusan

Indeed! Having so much fun!

Did howlin mad jack ever show up?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I haven't seen him.


Goblin


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Correct

And now for our very own Goblin


----------



## Goblin

The Idol of Millions...............Harvey & Ida Millions!

Where's the Howling Mad Person?


----------



## Moon Dog

Late out of the gate

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

GYM


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


PrettyGhoul


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

Scareme


----------



## Turbophanx

Surprise....


Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Surprise............I'm not Roxy!

Anything you like to tell us Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

We're waiting...


----------



## Hairazor

Ummmm, so I'm bad at landing?

deadSusan


----------



## deadSusan

Well at least you missed the house!

PrettyGhoul????


----------



## Moon Dog

Why thank you... 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

It's a rainy Good Morning

P5


----------



## Goblin

Just Wicked Mister Goblin!

Deadsusan is lost in the smog fog in a frog bog by a log with her dog!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

She must be really lost!

Pumpkin5 maybe?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yay! Finally made it!!!

McSpooky?


----------



## Goblin

Are we at MacDonalds?

McPumpkin5?


----------



## Hairazor

Me

CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Heeyyy!

Rahnefan?


----------



## Goblin

Wrong again ol' Crazed One!

And now Hairazor will attempt to escape from a straight jacket while hanging over the Grand Canyon.............


----------



## Hairazor

Where's a net when you need one

deadSusan


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Roxy


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

Copchick?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yes and yes

howling mad jack


----------



## Goblin

I'm neither howling or mad.........crazy yes, mad no!

Did Deadsusan lose her keys to the forum again?


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Scareme


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Afternoon

Moon dog


----------



## Goblin

Dogcatcher got him

Before we start today's game Roxy will sing The National Anthem


----------



## Moon Dog

Stand in...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Heart crossed

CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

DocDoom


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

You hardly ever expect me!

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

When you least expect me..........expect me!


Is it true Hairazor is gonna guest star in "Zombies vs. The Killer Tomatoes?"


----------



## Moon Dog

She might... she just might...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Can I have mayo with the tomato?

GYM


----------



## morgan8586

Nope

Johnny Thunder?


----------



## Hairazor

How bout Moon Dog


----------



## Spooky1

Not this time

Back at ya Hairazor!


----------



## Hairazor

OK

Roxy next?


----------



## Goblin

Just little old me!

Will Moon Dog escape the clutches of the Fiendish Woof whoopers?


----------



## Moon Dog

Woof

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Glad to see you made it

P5


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, it's S1 

Hairazor, you still lurking about?


----------



## Hairazor

Good choice

Roxy


----------



## deadSusan

Nope

Goblin?


----------



## Spooky1

To early for the G-man

Roxy?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nope, she's busy chasing Abbey.....how about Vanliesal?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Goblin

Just the evil Mister G

Has DeadSusuan got back from the Zombie Square dance yet?


----------



## Hairazor

She should be here any time now


----------



## deadSusan

Zombie square dancing is too slow!

Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

He's more into Zombie Polka Jamborees

Hairazor likes Zombie Rollerskating Parties


----------



## Moon Dog

Me too

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Wait I have to re-key my skates

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

He's having problems with his zombie therapy group.........they keep trying to eat him!

How's the Zombie softball team going Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Tough to get them to run in a straight line...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

The Zombies might be better suited to dodgeball

deadSusan


----------



## Spooky1

Do zombies use a head for the ball?

Moon Dog and the zombie Jazz quartet next?


----------



## Moon Dog

Me, me, me...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Fa, Fa, Fa

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

She wanted to show everyone she could carry a tune in a bucket.........but the handle came off........she dropped the bucket........
the zombies grabbed the tune..... a fight broke out......body parts were flying everywhere......the cops came.......took everyone
down town.....well.....to make a long story short.........she's not here!

Deadsusan is the lead singer in an all girl zombie band..........actually, I think she's the only singer!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good to know

HR


----------



## Hairazor

And she is good too

Right deadSusan?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Not this time.

But maybe now.


----------



## Goblin

She's trying to walk to Europe........but it's take one step......come up for air.....take
another step.......come up for air


Manwhile, how's the Zombie Glee Club coming, Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Off key, so I would say doing well

CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

Msybe CH now...


----------



## Goblin

Wrong again Bucko!

If I say CrazedHaunter the magic third time will he appear............without falling down the stairs this time?


----------



## deadSusan

Third times the charm for me!!!!!

I think it will be four times!!! Everyone hold hands...Crazed Haunter, Crazed Haunter, oh Crazed Haunter.....please appear to us.


----------



## Spooky1

Do you mind if I cut in?

I see Hairazor in my future


----------



## Hairazor

Here

EvilA


----------



## Goblin

He saw Hairazor in his future too.........but unfortunately didn't see the tree in front of the car!

Yes, but what happens when Deadsusan faces the Halloween Monkey?


----------



## Moon Dog

I don't know, what?

HR


----------



## Hairazor

She gives him candy cause he's so cute?

Right deadSusan?


----------



## deadSusan

Why of course! 

Shall we see if Roxy will join us?


----------



## Moon Dog

Late as usual...

Maybe Roxy will show now?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope me.


Oh Goblin, it's your turn?


----------



## Hairazor

He will be along directly


----------



## Goblin

I'm here!


And now Hairazor faces the man-eating pumpkins from Halloweenia


----------



## Moon Dog

Go HR go!


----------



## Hairazor

I have my carving tool for defense

CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet...

Heeeeeerrrrrrreeeeeessss Gobby!


----------



## Goblin

Here I be and I be here!

Did Moon Dog's plumbing business go down the drain?


----------



## Moon Dog

Flushed it all away...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Roxy


----------



## Rick

I'm now the last one.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Wrong thread.

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Goblin show yourself


----------



## Moon Dog

He's in the shadows

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

deadSusan


----------



## deadSusan

Good morning HR!

Has Goblin found a way out of the labyrinth yet?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Not yet

How about Otaku?


----------



## Goblin

I can navigate labyrinths blindfolded!


Ohhhhhhhhh nooooooooo! Deadsusan is surrounded by a horde of enraged crickets!


----------



## Moon Dog

Since she is...

HR


----------



## Spooky1

Not this time

Moon Dog?


----------



## Hairazor

Me

Goblin


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nay

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

The Goblin has arrived


Micheal Myers and Jason are looking for you Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Oh good, I have a cage fight set up for them

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

He wants to be the special referee for.............

Hairazor 
Moon Dog 
Deadsusan 

VS.

Micheal Myers
Jason Vorhees
Freddy Kruger

Inside the steel cage!


----------



## Moon Dog

Moon Dog & HR for the win


----------



## Hairazor

Yay us!!

P5


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Moon Dog


----------



## Hairazor

I'm betting on Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Think long, think wrong

HR


----------



## Goblin

Who?


It's time for Deadsusan's one woman band!


----------



## Hairazor

She will be next


----------



## deadSusan

Hello!

Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's in the lab


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Here

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

He's gone on a picnic in the Everglades

And when you least expect it..............Hairazor!


----------



## Moon Dog

She's next


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

deadSusan


----------



## deadSusan

Here

CrazedH?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

She hasn't got up yet

Has Deadsusan finished her bath yet?










Guess she has


----------



## Moon Dog

So I'm next...

Then HR


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Damn swamps are hard to get out of.

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

One foot at a time ^

deadSusan


----------



## Goblin

She's searching for a sincere pumpkin patch


And now Moon Dog on the fiddle.............


----------



## CrazedHaunter

He's still waxing his bow.

DeadSusan?


----------



## Moon Dog

Bow waxed

HR


----------



## Hairazor

My feet are a-tapping

CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Why are your feet tapping me?

Hm tapping you back HR?


----------



## Goblin

Yes it is a real toe tapper!

Time for the hilarious hijinks of Hairazor and Izzy the Muskrat!


----------



## Hairazor

Glad you appreciate my hijinks

Scareme


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Graaaa


Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

CrazedHaunter........or should I address you by your real name, Mister Ham Burglar?


----------



## Moon Dog

The Third

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Kauldron


----------



## Goblin

He's not stirring today


Time for the Adventures of Deadsusan and Hymie the talking mongoose!


----------



## Moon Dog

My favorite show...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

CrazedH


----------



## deadSusan

Good morning!

Will someone please unlock the basement door for Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He has to finish a prop first


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

GYM


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Of course I am

Will Hairazor solve the mystery of the exploding pumpkins in time?

BOOM!

Guess not.


----------



## Moon Dog

You okay HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Still wiping pumpkin guts off my face

deadSusan did you get hit


----------



## Goblin

Must have

Hey Moon Dog, you gonna watch the new crime drama on CBS........
In this one a monkey solves murders while moonlighting as a mystery 
writing doctor at the hospital!

It's called "Diagnosis Murder the Monkey Wrote"


----------



## deadSusan

A little came my way. Not enough to make a pie but enough for ravioli.

Did any pumpkins explode out your way Crazed Haunter?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not in Kansas anymore Toto

CH


----------



## Hairazor

He will be along


----------



## Moon Dog

Guess not

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

howlin mad jack


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope just me late as usual.

Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Just the evil Mr. Goblin

Once again it's time for the Further Adventures Hairazor and Charlie the dancing chicken


----------



## Moon Dog

I want a good seat for this...


----------



## Hairazor

Ouch, the chicken pecks hard

deadSusan


----------



## Goblin

She couldn't make it in time

Either Moon Dog or the yodeling penguin are up next


----------



## Moon Dog

Penguins couldn't make it

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

She was unavoidably restrained

Time for Deadsusan and Harry the talking mule!


----------



## Moon Dog

Breakfast and a show

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

Nopers

HR


----------



## Goblin

She's trying to concoct marshmallow camels for Halloween

How's it going Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Pretty hairy

Moon Dog


----------



## Goblin

He ate a Halloween Whopper from Burger King

Now Deadsusan will lead in a sing along.............


----------



## Moon Dog

Guess again

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

deadSusan


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Scareme


----------



## Goblin

Boooooooooooooooo!

My old pal Count Dracula will be next!


----------



## Moon Dog

Boo Berry actually

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

P5


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Goblin


----------



## deadSusan

Hello

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Hello.

Time for the further adventures of Hairazor and Wilbur the Irritable Porcupine!


----------



## Hairazor

As soon as I get these quills out of my hand I will look for 

Crazed H


----------



## Goblin

I told you you couldn't pet a porcupine!


Time once again for CrazedHaunter and his orchestra!


----------



## Moon Dog

This oughta be good!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

I too shall look for CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

Missing, presumed having a good time...


----------



## Goblin

and now............... Moon Dog and his trained cockroach


----------



## Moon Dog

Wanna see the backflip again HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Sure do

deadSusan


----------



## deadSusan

Good afternoon

Is Roxy in the house?


----------



## Goblin

Who's house?

Here comes Deadsusan and her termite circus

She couldn't afford the flea circus.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

howlin mad jack


----------



## deadSusan

The termites ate me out of house and home!

Where is howlin mad jack?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not sure where he is

HR do you know?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Hell probably be next


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe next


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmmm


CrazedHaunter


----------



## Goblin

He's searching for a sincere pumpkin patch

Find it yet CrazedHaunter?


----------



## Moon Dog

Must be lost

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

P5


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Moon Dog


----------



## deadSusan

Hello!

Is Spooky1 around? Or is he snoozing on the couch?


----------



## Goblin

So that's who's doing all that snoring! I thought it was someone sawing logs!

Roxy? Or is she playing a game of zoozit and kazay with the Grinch?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I never play with the grinch because he cheats.



Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

That would be me.........yes.......definitely me

And now.......Hairazor vs. The Terminator........in a polka square off!


----------



## Moon Dog

Gotta get a good seat for this

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Strike up the music I'm ready

GYM


----------



## deadSusan

Just me getting a seat for the polka show!

Will Crazed Haunter be joining us?


----------



## Goblin

Apparently not

Will Deadsusan be able to defeat the horrible hugglepips before they multiply?


----------



## Hairazor

She's working at it

Right deadSusan?


----------



## Goblin

Did you know she tried to be the first tap dancing pallbearer? Unfortunately, she
kicked the feet out from under the person in front of her, causing everybody to drop the casket!


How's the "Snowman in a can" coming Moon Dog?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Moon dog will be here as son as it gets warm enough to get his tongue free from the snowman can.


----------



## Moon Dog

Took a while...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Doc Doom


----------



## Goblin

He's battling the Fantastic Four again!


I don't know Hairazor........juggling chainsaws and butcher knives sounds a
tiny bit dangerous!


----------



## deadSusan

Well I think juggling chainsaws and butcher knives would be dangerous for the average person....

But not for Hairazor, an absolute juggling genius!


----------



## Hairazor

And--- I keep a huge supply of bandages on hand

Rahnefan


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope



Moon Dog the Magnificent


----------



## Goblin

If he's so magnificent why can't he escape from the locked trunk yet?


Need a hack saw, Moon Dog?


----------



## Hairazor

I think he decided it was a quiet place to nap

deadSusan


----------



## deadSusan

Hello!

Where oh where has our Moon Dog gone? Where oh where can he be?


----------



## Goblin

Still locked in the trunk!

Wanna see saw Deadsusan in half? It's a great trick......works 1 out every 5 tries!


----------



## deadSusan

When it's done well, it doesn't sting!

Good morning Hairazor.


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Is Hairazor still playing monopoly with the zombies?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm trying to keep them in jail so they won't eat me

Moon Dog


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No

Back to you HR


----------



## Hairazor

Good choice

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Lo and behold

Deadsusan will be filling in for the missing Moon Dog


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

Maybe GYM?


----------



## Hairazor

I would be happy to see him here but will go with

Kauldron for now


----------



## Goblin

He's still prisoner of the martians!


Apparently they have abducted Moon Dog as well


----------



## Moon Dog

I escaped...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Glad you got away

deadSusan


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Pumpkin5


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nah.

Goblin?


----------



## Hairazor

He'll be along directly


----------



## Goblin

I never take the direct route.

Hairazor still trying to put together a munchkin basketball team?


----------



## Moon Dog

Let's ask her...


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's still out recruiting the team


CrazedHaunter


----------



## Hairazor

I'm still too short, or is that two short?

CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I'm not short, my feet reach the ground. 

Spooky1?


----------



## Monk

not me!
Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

He wanted to bring back The Monkees. Last I heard he was at the zoo..........

How's it going Spooky1?


----------



## Moon Dog

He's not here...

Can HR take a message?


----------



## Hairazor

Sure, as long as it isn't too long

Spooky1, check into the Haunt for your message


----------



## CrazedHaunter

He must really be busy with those Monkees..
Well I have faith he will be here shortly


----------



## Spooky1

Sorry I'm late 

Moon Dog?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fooled you!:kisskin:


Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Fool you once...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Not fooled

deadSusan


----------



## graveyardmaster

Sorry to disappoint...

HR..Happy Halloween:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Happy Halloween back at you GYM

EvilA


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Evil yes, A that's a matter of opinion.

Roxy if she's not to busy.


----------



## Goblin

I think she's sleeping.........Well somebody's doing all that snoring!

Is Hairazor in........or out in the pumpkin patch waiting to snap a pic of The Great Pumpkin?


----------



## deadSusan

She may have fallen asleep...Hairazor...wake up!


----------



## Hairazor

HuH! Oh, morning

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry... dozed off as well

CH


----------



## Goblin

He's still asleep

If somebody had told me that Deadsusan would be sitting in a pumpkin
patch on Halloween night, I'd said they were crazy!


----------



## Moon Dog

I'd say the same

HR


----------



## Hairazor

What's wrong with the pumpkin patch?

CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nothing wrong with the pumpkin patch. 

DeadSusan


----------



## Goblin

That was Hairazor.........won't you paying attention CrazedH?


----------



## Moon Dog

He's not the only one

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

GYM


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Highbury


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CH


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nuh uh

Goblin


----------



## Otaku

Nope

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Did somebody call my name?

I told Hairazor she couldn't rake leaves on a windy day!


----------



## Moon Dog

Is that true HR?


----------



## Hairazor

But did I listen???

deadSusan


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

He opened his front door.......and the wind blew all the leaves into his living room!

It looks all Autumy now CrazedHaunter person!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Guess not

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Here I be


Oh sadness and sorrow! Moon Dog had to shoot his sawhorse when it broke one
of it's legs!


----------



## Moon Dog

I have five more...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry for your sawhorse loss

deadSusan


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope.

Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Physic you are...

CH


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Here I am...........

Is Hairazor messing with Sasquatch again?


----------



## Moon Dog

Must be...

Her she comes now


----------



## Hairazor

Got a chunk of hair to show for my efforts

Spooky1


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's at home with the dog


Pretty Ghoul


----------



## Goblin

She handcuffed herself to the flagpole again!


How's the moon powered boat coming Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Moonerific

HR


----------



## Hairazor

I want to see ^ that in action

howlin mad jack


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


CrazedHaunter


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, my turn

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

Not here

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

deadSusan


----------



## graveyardmaster

Sorry to interrupt

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Good to hear from you

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Who?

Is Deadsusan still trying to teach squirrels to do the Monster Mash?


----------



## Hairazor

Let's ask her

deadSusan?


----------



## Goblin

She was working in the lab late one night..............

And now it's passed off to Moon Dog


----------



## Hairazor

He's sleeping in after a late night of howling at the moon

Right Moon Dog?


----------



## Spooky1

Incorrect

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Correct! Tell him what he won Don Pardo.............


Time for Hairazor versus The Enraged Turkeys!


----------



## Moon Dog

Yawn... what did I miss?

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Gosh those turkey claws are sharp

Kauldron


----------



## Goblin

Still hanging out with the martians!

Special delivery for Moon Dog.................


----------



## Hairazor

He ducked and I got it

deadSusan


----------



## Goblin

How did you like the pie Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Let us know HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yum

Doc Doom


----------



## Goblin

He's battling the Fantastic Four


Now it's the Return of Deadsusan!


----------



## Moon Dog

Not before HR


----------



## Hairazor

Correct

deadSusan


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Somebody call me?

And now Roxy will lead us all in a chorus of Row Row Row your boat


----------



## Moon Dog

Guess I'll start

Next up, HR


----------



## Hairazor

Merrily merrily

CrazedH you're up


----------



## RoxyBlue

Life is but a dream


Moon Dog


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nay!


DeadSusan?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nay

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yea

P5


----------



## Goblin

She's looking for a pilgrim costume


Can she borrow your's Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Well, can she HR?


----------



## Hairazor

You bet

P5


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope


P5?


----------



## Goblin

That's right.........no P5


Come out 
Come out, wherever you are P5...........


----------



## Moon Dog

No disassemble P5

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Scareme


----------



## Moon Dog

Boo!

Hr


----------



## Hairazor

Morning again

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here!


Moon Dog


----------



## Goblin

He spent the day with a turkey


Elmer Fudd says Hairwazor will be next


----------



## Hairazor

Elmer be right

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

Elmer said you mean CwazedH.


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Moon Dog?


----------



## Hairazor

Just Me

deadSusan


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CH


----------



## Goblin

He's gone to the North Pole to apply for the Head Elf opening


Has Deadsusan been abducted by the martians too?


----------



## Hairazor

That's a good question

Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Yes!

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

EvilA


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CH


----------



## Evil Andrew

A slight delay

HR !


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

That must be me


Congratulations Hairazor! Santa has appointed you Reindeer handler


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Now HR


----------



## Hairazor

Pesky Reindeer, ate my straw hat

GYM


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CH


----------



## RoxyBlue

Guess again


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

P5


----------



## Evil Andrew

Negative. EA is back on the case.

Next is Mr G.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No no just me!!

HR you around?


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Time for our fav, Goblin


----------



## Goblin

I will be signing autographs later in the lobby!

Today's December 2nd..........if Hairazor sees her shadow it will mean 4 more months of sandstorms in Nebraska!


----------



## Moon Dog

Must have not have...

Or did you HR?


----------



## Hairazor

I slept in so, no

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

No Crazed H......Cause you slept in?

Moon Dog had a little lamb
It's fleece was white as snow
Everywhere that Moon Dog went
the lamb was sure to go.
It followed him to work one day.........

A big tractor-trailer truck ran over it!

Ohhhhh well........lambchops anyone?


----------



## Moon Dog

Good BBQ

HR


----------



## Moon Dog

Good BBQ

HR


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good double post - and no:googly:

Hairazor now?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

deadSusan


----------



## Goblin

She's still waiting for Santa to conqueor the martians!

Will Roxy escape from the Vegetarian Zombies?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet...

Can you give her a hand HR?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What am I supposed to do with this extra hand?


stick


----------



## Hairazor

If you don't want the extra hand, drop it in the Zombie Salvation Army kettle

GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

You Called!


HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

EvilA


----------



## Otaku

Nope!

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

OK

Roxy


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

P5


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time


Goblin should be rising from his coffin about now:jol:


----------



## Goblin

Here I be

What did you do with Santa's naughty list Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes HR, what did you do with it?


----------



## Hairazor

I want to see if I can erase my name

Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Why did you call Moon Dog Spooky1?

Apparently The Grinch has taken Deadsusan prisoner.
Who's up for a rescue?


----------



## Hairazor

I'll help

How about Moon Dog?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not here at the moment

Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Look over your sholder

CH


----------



## Goblin

Yes CH........look over your shoulder.......


----------



## Moon Dog

Guess CH didn't look

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

howlin mad jack


----------



## Spooky1

No, Me!

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Someone call me?

Has Hairazor been visited by the Ghost of Jacob Marley yet?
He said he was gonna stop by later.


----------



## Moon Dog

Hasn't left here yet

HR


----------



## Moon Dog

Hasn't left here yet

HR


----------



## Hairazor

I hear chains rattling by the door

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry about making so much noise with those chains


Moon Dog


----------



## Goblin

He's hanging out with the Ghost of Christmas Past


Will Spooky1 defeat the Killer Christmas trees?


----------



## Moon Dog

Tune in tomorrow...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

I'll be glued to the set

CrazedH


----------



## Spooky1

Looks like I'm late again.

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Try turning around.....Yes........There she is!

The late Spooky1?


----------



## Moon Dog

He is late

HR


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


The most popular member on the forum will post next


----------



## Hairazor

Welllll thanks

deadSusan


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, just the not so dead, Spooky1

Late night Goblin


----------



## Goblin

I'm here!
I'm here!
It's too good to be true........
But I'm here!


I'm a tough act to follow but I'll say...........Hairazor


----------



## Moon Dog

She'll be next


----------



## Hairazor

She will and then GYM


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ha!


Moon Dog


----------



## graveyardmaster

RoxyBlue said:


> Ha!
> 
> Moon Dog


HA!..but no cigar....

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

EvilA


----------



## Goblin

Just the awesome Mister Goblin!


The Grinch has deadsusan........
The Martians still have Kaudron..........

Moon Dog........unless somebody's put the bag on him too!


----------



## Moon Dog

Oat bag maybe...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Spooky1


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nay- nay

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

She fell asleep

That jolly jugular CrazedHaunter


----------



## Hairazor

Me, then

Moon Dog


----------



## Goblin

You're not even close!

Santa wants his sleigh back Hairazor


----------



## Moon Dog

Naughty naughty...

HR


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Goblin


----------



## Hairazor

Whoa that sleigh ride was Rad!

Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Rahnfan


----------



## Moon Dog

Still not yet...

CH


----------



## Goblin

Last time I seen him he was running from the Abominal Snow Monster!

They're coming to get you Hairazor............


----------



## Moon Dog

Aren't they cute...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

What the heck do you feed them?

Scareme will know


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll ask her if I see her


Moon Dog


----------



## Goblin

Moon Dog? But it was Hairazor who said it!

Is Moon Dog back from the Christmas Party yet?


----------



## Moon Dog

Hic!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

I want me some of that ^

GYM


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


CrazedHaunter


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Hi!

Goblin?


----------



## Moon Dog

Can I take a message?

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

P5


----------



## Goblin

She got hit by a snowball


So, where's my message Moon Dog?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

The msg was that your late.

HR?


----------



## Moon Dog

HR is late as well

HR


----------



## Hairazor

That's me, late again

EvilA


----------



## Goblin

He got lost on the way to the forum

Just remember Hairazor

He knows when you're sleeping.........
He knows when you're awake!
He knows if you've been bad or good...........

You might try closing the curtains at night.


----------



## Hairazor

Where's the fun in that?

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

He said something about Decking the halls with boughs of holly

Moon Dog spiked the eggnog again, didn't he?


----------



## Moon Dog

Never got that far... Hic!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Morning yourself HR


----------



## RoxyBlue

I see I'm late to the game


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Here

CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet...

Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

He was tagged in a snowball fight

Just like you Moon Dog..................


----------



## Moon Dog

Double whammy

HR


----------



## Hairazor

I think you ducked and I got hit

Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

and here's a Christmas present for him..............


----------



## Moon Dog

I'll pass it along

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

Hairazor said:


> Morning
> 
> GYM


You called HR...Merry Christmas


----------



## Hairazor

Back at you GYM


----------



## Moon Dog

Merry Christmas / Happy Holidays

Next up, CH


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Goblin


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin will be next


----------



## Goblin

People said that an awful lot over the past 65 years...........and I'm still here!


It's time for Ho Ho Ho Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Yes it is

Moon Dog around?


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes I am

CH


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

I don't think Spooky1 eats Yeppers...........isn't it some sort of potato?

Did Deadsusan fall overboard?


----------



## Moon Dog

I'll save her

HR


----------



## Hairazor

I have a blanket to warm her

deadSusan, can you hear us?


----------



## Goblin

Apparently not!

Is Roxy there.......or is she still trying hats on the snowman to see which one will bring it to life?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm waiting for the snowmen to take solid form ''cause you can't put a hat on a puddle of water. Well, you can, but it's not advisable unless you like soggy hats.


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Doc Doom


----------



## Goblin

I sent him out looking for Deadsusan

Who's entered the ostrich race?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Not me (I'm still on vacation)

But HR might be


----------



## Moon Dog

HR will be next


----------



## Hairazor

It's hard to hang on to a moving ostrich 

Scareme


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Grrrrrlllll!! did it work?

Goblin?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Moon Dog the Magnificent


----------



## Goblin

Is he magician?

Can the Magnificent Moon Dog pull a rabbit out of his hat while sawing
Hairazor in half with a chainsaw?

Heck fire........Even I'd pay a quarter to see that!


----------



## Moon Dog

I can do it blindfolded for another quarter

HR


----------



## Hairazor

That chainsaw tickles

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay!


Goblin


----------



## Goblin

No need to cheer Roxy!

Who wants to be the first next of 2016?


----------



## graveyardmaster

Happy New Year 

HR


----------



## Moon Dog

Happy New Year 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Back at you two above

And also to EvilA


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope



Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Someone call?

Is Hairazor still on Zombie Patrol? Seen any yet?


----------



## Moon Dog

She hasn't reported back yet

HR


----------



## Moon Dog

She hasn't reported back yet

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Shuuuush, there's a gang of them around the corner

Scareme


----------



## Zurgh

Surprise!


I'll guess Goblin.


----------



## Moon Dog

You'd guess wrong

Now Goblin will appear


----------



## Goblin

It's my greatest trick

Did Zurgh lose his head over the guillotine trick failing?


----------



## Hairazor

I hope not

Moon Dog can you check?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Im sure he will as soon as he gets here...

Moon Dog..


----------



## Goblin

Moon Dog's check bounced

Use the force, Hairazor!


----------



## Moon Dog

Schwartz is more like it...

HR


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ha!:jol:


CrazedHaunter


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Morning!!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

P5


----------



## Moon Dog

No P5 here

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

He handcuffed himself to the flagpole again

Is Hairazor hang gliding off the roof again?


----------



## Moon Dog

She's giving lessons

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Do you think $5.00 is too much for a lesson?

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Does that include crash landing insurance?

So, what's this about Moon Dog joining the Zombie Roller Derby?


----------



## Moon Dog

It's a night league

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Oh, do you wear glow in the dark skates?

GYM


----------



## Moon Dog

Not at the gym

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

It's not morning and I'm not Roxy!

What's this I hear about Hairazor chartering a boat to got after the Great White Sardine?


----------



## Hairazor

Want to come along?

Moon Dog


----------



## Goblin

Moon Dog is having a hoe down show down with some clowns!


----------



## Hairazor

He's always got something fun going on don't you

Moon Dog


----------



## Goblin

He can't contain his excitement!

Has Spooky1 finished his indoor ski slope yet?


----------



## Moon Dog

Still working on it

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Scareme


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


I see Hairazor is still up


----------



## scareme

Whoa, Roxy is up late. You must be off tomorrow.

Gobby


----------



## Moon Dog

Not this time

HR


----------



## Moon Dog

Not this time

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

GYM


----------



## Spooky1

Not this time 

Moon Dog?


----------



## Hairazor

Or----dah dah dah

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Someone call me?

.....and now, Roxy is gonna lead us all in a sing-a-long


----------



## Moon Dog

She's still warming up

HR


----------



## Hairazor

I can't carry a tune in a basket

Rahnfan


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's out finding witches

stick


----------



## Goblin

Haven't seen him since the dog fetched him

How's the battle with the fierce feathered Fooziebinks coming Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Well HR?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm still spitting feathers

CrazedH


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Bingo!

Ohhhhhhh no! The fierce feathered Fooziebinks have gone after Moon Dog now!


----------



## Moon Dog

BURP! They were delicious!

Have some HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Okey Dokey

P5


----------



## graveyardmaster

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Rahnfan


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope 

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Here I be

Still no sign of Deadsusan?


----------



## Hairazor

I know, what's up with her?

deadSusan?


----------



## Goblin

Maybe she's just having problems with her hearing...............

Deadsusan? Are you there?


----------



## Hairazor

Not yet

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

I sent him in search of Deadsusan

Is Hairazor or still here or has she vanished too?


----------



## Moon Dog

She's hiding...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

OOps, you found me

P5


----------



## Goblin

P5? I thought it was Moon Dog?

Let's see.........Moon Dog and Hairazor........Roxy, Spooky1, and CrazedHaunter!
But we seem to be fresh out of Kauldrons and Deadsusans!

I'm gonna release the bobcat and whichever one it goes after will be next


----------



## Moon Dog

Mmm... Bobcat, taste like chicken...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Back to you HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

Put your glasses back on HR!

That's CrazedH in the peanut costume standing beside the elephant pen


----------



## Moon Dog

Oh, I see him now...

How about you HR?


----------



## Hairazor

I was distracted by the elephant

Scareme


----------



## RoxyBlue

She went out for more peanuts


SPOOKYJ


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope.

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

He said something about searching for the Abdominal Snowman

Found him yet, Spooky1?


----------



## Moon Dog

Still looking

HR


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's out on a date with the Snowman


Goblin


----------



## Hairazor

Snowy said he had things to do so here I am

Who ever is on next will be next


----------



## Goblin

That would be me

Who's got the dogsled?


----------



## Moon Dog

That's me

CH


----------



## Hairazor

Can I hitch a ride?

Copchick


----------



## Goblin

She's operating the snowplow

Time to break out the snow shoes, Roxy!


----------



## Hairazor

She's busy directing the fire breathing dragons as they clear her drive

Moon Dog


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Moon Dog having a hot dog in a bog surrounded by fog


----------



## Moon Dog

Why, because I'm a dog?

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

He was just sitting there, twirling his gun around
And butterfingers CrazedH gunned himself down!


Just a flesh wound, right CrazedH?


----------



## Moon Dog

He's in the hospital

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Hope it's just a flesh wound

P5


----------



## Moon Dog

Mia

hr


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Scareme


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Time for Chapter Three of Hairazor and The Pygmies........"Hairnet of Doom!"


----------



## Moon Dog

Been waiting for this one HR


----------



## Hairazor

Dang those pygmies, always playing practical jokes

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

Well........the martians tried to take him prisoner like they did
Deadsusan and Kauldron..........and......well, gosh darn it, he's
pedaling that bicycle as fast as he can!

The car would be faster, CrazedH! :googly:


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes it would have been...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Zurgh


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's lurking on another part of the forum.


Goblin


----------



## Goblin

I'll tell him you're looking for him

Moon Dog! Put that bone down! The martians used it to bait the trap!


----------



## Spooky1

No Moon dog here, just or dog Abby.

Roxy next?


----------



## Hairazor

I'll go along with Roxy next


----------



## Goblin

Who's Roxy Next?

I believe the martians will be next


----------



## Moon Dog

Close...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

He's saying hello to Deadsusan and Kauldron

Watch the skies Moon Dog..............


----------



## Moon Dog

Just wind so far...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Snow, snow and more snow

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Well it's not her fault!

Apparently one of the groundhogs in Hairazor's woods saw it's shadow!


----------



## Moon Dog

Is that right HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Not in my woods, it was snowing so hard I had trouble making out the next tree

GYM


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Sorry I'm late but it's really hard to escape from the hospital pedaling a bicycle with a foot that has a gun shot would while being chased by aliens...


Your turn Spooky1..


----------



## Moon Dog

I'll accept in his honor

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Evening..

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

There be Goblins lurking nearby

Ohhhhhh no.........The groundhog saw Hairazor's shadow..........six more weeks of sandstorms!


----------



## Moon Dog

Rats...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Sure blame my shadow

P5


----------



## Goblin

Well........the Groundhog did see it and start screaming!

But then..........what about Moon Dog?


----------



## Hairazor

Yes Moon Dog, are you there


----------



## pyro

_hello_


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Uhm....I am thinking pyro was thinking me...but he forgot to type it....how about Hairazor???


----------



## Hairazor

Yo,

EvilA


----------



## Goblin

He was unavoidably restrained

The Shadow?


----------



## Moon Dog

Hiding in the shadows

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Doc Doom


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

She accidently locked herself out of the forum again


In the meantime, here's Spooky1 on the Bodine-a-phone


----------



## Moon Dog

He's still talking

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Here I be

Why is Hairazor on stilts?


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes, why are you HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Trying to see over the crowd

CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Hey HR!


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Of course it's me!

Time for Chapter Three of Moon Dog and the Moon Men........."Tea Kettle of Doom!"


----------



## Moon Dog

Tea for two

One lump or two HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Umm, 2

deadSusan


----------



## Goblin

She's having scorpion problems










I've sent CrazedH to help her


----------



## Moon Dog

Must have gotten stung

Right HR?


----------



## Hairazor

It's sure keeping me stomping

Doc Doom


----------



## Goblin

Instead of stomping Doc Doom you should try stomping the scorpions, Hairazor!

Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha!


----------



## Hairazor

Speechless here

Moon Dog


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope,


Otak?


----------



## Spooky1

Not this time.

Moon Dog, you out there?


----------



## Goblin

Most likely

Time for Chapter Three of Spooky1 and the Evil Wizard.........."Shoe horn of Doom"


----------



## Moon Dog

Front row seat here

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Can I still get tickets?

CrazedH


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Here I am.......just in time for

CrazedHaunter vs. The killer chipmunks


----------



## Moon Dog

Oooo, pass the popcorn

Go HR


----------



## Hairazor

Afternoon

Scareme


----------



## Goblin

Boooooooooooooooooooooo!

Time for Chapter Three of Roxy and The River Pirates.........."Clothes Pin of Doom"


----------



## Moon Dog

Splinters...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

On the edge of my seat

GYM


----------



## Goblin

How many seats are at the gym?

Who's up for a Haunted House party at Hairazor's house?


----------



## Moon Dog

I'm in

What time HR?


----------



## RoxyBlue

She says any time you want to stop by is fine with her


SPOOKYJ


----------



## Hairazor

He got lost on the way here

Doc Doom


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

Let's see if we can coax P5 out of hiding!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Kauldron


----------



## Doc Doom

Sorry I'm late, got lost on the way over.

SPOOKYJ


----------



## Moon Dog

Not here right now

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Yes?


Time for Chapter Three of Moon Dog and The Space Pirates..........."Potato Masher of Doom!


----------



## Hairazor

Ohhhh, are you OK Moon Dog?


----------



## Goblin

Maybe the potato masher of doom got him!

Or was he swept into the same black hole as Kauldron and Deadsusan?


----------



## Hairazor

I couldn't find the entrance to look

EvilA


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No


Doc Doom?


----------



## Goblin

Yep......No Doc Doom

And still no Moon Dog yet either!


----------



## Doc Doom

Just a little late, again. 

Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Yo!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

Copchick


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope.

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Here I be.............

Is anyone gonna watch "It's the Great Pumpkin, Hairazor" in October?


----------



## Doc Doom

Insomniatic Doc Doom here

Foxy Roxy?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Scareme


----------



## Goblin

Booooooooooooooo!

And now........Chapter Three of Hairazor and The Zombie Chipmunks.........."Hair Brush of Doom!"


----------



## Moon Dog

I love this part

HR


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's got her hands full dealing with zombie chipmunks

CrazedHaunter


----------



## Hairazor

He will be next


----------



## Doc Doom

Who's He?

Come in Pumpkin5


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I'm he..

Back to you Doc Doom!


----------



## Goblin

Intercepted

And now it's time for Chapter Three of Doc Doom and Horrible HooDads.........."Whisk Broom of Doom"


----------



## Moon Dog

Seen this...

Change the channel HR


----------



## Hairazor

OK

Looking for CrazedH


----------



## Doc Doom

Truth be told, they really weren't so horrible.

Now, back to the search for CrazedH. Come in CrazedH!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't see him around


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Here 

Spooky1


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Whew why am I always late?.

Hmmmm, Scareme maybe?


----------



## Goblin

Hmmmmmm.........the Late CrazedHaunter?

I hope there will be refreshments served at the funeral CrazedH!


----------



## Moon Dog

Remember his life...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

I'll miss him, pass the dip

Kauldron


----------



## Doc Doom

What, now I'm too early?

How 'bout Fiend4Halloween?


----------



## Goblin

He couldn't make it

Is that Hairazor on those rocket powered rollerskates or Wiley Coyote?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm chasing him

Care to join the chase Moon Dog?


----------



## Goblin

He's shopping online with Acme

Find anything Moon Dog?


----------



## Hairazor

He's still looking

GYM


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope 

Doc Doom?


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry, wrong number...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

P5


----------



## Doc Doom

Incorrect, but thanks for playing

SPOOKY1, come in please


----------



## Goblin

He can't.......You locked the door

Time for Chapter Three of Moon Dog and the Hillbilly Zombies.........."Spatula of Doom!"

Wheeeeeee Doggies!


----------



## Moon Dog

On for another season

HR


----------



## Doc Doom

I heard it was canceled 

Scareme?


----------



## Hairazor

She was up late

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Scareme was up late with Roxy?

Were they frog hunting?


----------



## Moon Dog

Don't think so...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Goblin


----------



## Doc Doom

Pardon my intrusion.

Is Roxy ready?


----------



## Goblin

Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.............


Time for Chapter Three of Hairazor vs. The Martian Hairdressers.........."Hair Dryer of Doom!"


----------



## Moon Dog

The heat is on

HR


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, and I see someone was looking for me


CrazedHaunter


----------



## Hairazor

I'm still cooling down from the hair dryer challenge

Doc Doom


----------



## Goblin

I think he went on a leprechaun hunt

Caught any yet Doc?


----------



## Doc Doom

The little guys all evaded me. 

CH?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Hey hey,

Goblin should be checking in soon.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nope....it's the gourd!
How about Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Scareme


----------



## Moon Dog

Boo!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

CrazedH


----------



## Doc Doom

Morning? Not anymore.

Still wondering where Scareme is


----------



## Goblin

Apparently not here

What is this I hear about Hairazor throwing boxes of Lucky Charms
at the Lucky Charms leprechaun?


----------



## Hairazor

Got 2 missed 3

Moon Dog


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

Doc Doom?


----------



## Doc Doom

Reporting for duty!

Now how 'bout the lunar puppy?


----------



## Goblin

Who?


Time for Chapter 3 of CrazedHaunter vs. the Pirate Monkeys............"Stapler of Doom"


----------



## Moon Dog

Been chapter three for a while...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Roxy


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No

But she'll be around shortly


----------



## Monk

Roxy


----------



## Hairazor

At this point I'm guessing Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Tell her what she's won Don Pardo

The forum memo says everyone has to dress as leprechauns on
St. Patricks's Day! Lucky Charms are optional

Ohhhhhhhh..........Hairazor will probably be next


----------



## Doc Doom

Just a bit outside.

My money's on Roxy.


----------



## Moon Dog

Snake eyes...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Winner, ding ding ding

CrazedH


----------



## Monk

Doc Doom


----------



## Goblin

I'm not even a doctor

CrazedH is wearing a Batman costume.........

Oh I can't wait to hear about this one!


----------



## Moon Dog

Well HR?


----------



## Hairazor

All I can say is I like his cape

What say you CrazedH


----------



## RoxyBlue

Apparently nothing


Goblin


----------



## Doc Doom

No, but I play one on TV.

And now, without any further fanfare......Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Did you say you were taking my fans to the fair?

It's your deal Roxy..........


----------



## Moon Dog

I'll cut

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Ohhh, an Ace

Monk


----------



## Goblin

He said to call him by his first name...........Chip


The Wicked Witch wants her broom back Hairazor


----------



## Moon Dog

Tell her to pound sand

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeah, what he ^ said

CrazedH


----------



## Doc Doom

Guess I'm a little early

OK, NOW CrazedH


----------



## JPGoodspeed

Not yet, but one of us is bound to be right

CrazedH


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Doc Doom


----------



## Doc Doom

Ding Ding Ding!

Still waiting for CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

Just the wicked Mister Goblin

Yoooooo Hooooooooo Haunted........uhhhhhhh H?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Shhesh! Can't a guy work a ton of ot with out everyone yelling at him to post?

Your turn HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Moon Dog


----------



## Goblin

He's still trying to figure out Daylight Savings Time

Forward, Moon Dog, Forward!


----------



## Hairazor

He'll get it

won't you Moon Dog


----------



## Doc Doom

Beginning to think he's unclear on the concept. 

Come on MD!


----------



## Goblin

He finally gave up and threw the clock out the window.

Right now, I want to know why Roxy is chasing Hairazor's car, yelling "Citizen's arrest! Citizen's arrest!"


----------



## Moon Dog

Now what did you do HR?


----------



## Hairazor

If I tell you I'll have to run over you

Copchick


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope, just lil ole me!


Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Awwwwwwww you just want to be like me!

Don'tcha HauntedH?


----------



## Moon Dog

Guess not

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning!

Doc Doom


----------



## Doc Doom

Er, more like good afternoon


Goblin


----------



## Hairazor

Soon Goblin will arrive


----------



## Moon Dog

Not soon enough

HR


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wrong-o!


SPOOKYJ


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nah! 

We're still waiting on Goblin.


----------



## Goblin

Your wait is over.........here I be!

And now let's look in on the next episode of "Hairazor and the Cannibals!"

That's funny........all I see is a lot of smiling fat cannibals!


----------



## Doc Doom

Does that mean they've already eaten?

Now how 'bout SpookyJ?


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry, not today

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

A funny thing happened on the way to the forum.........a comedy tonight!

Okay Moon Dog, St. Patrick's Day is over.........out of the leprechaun costume!


----------



## Moon Dog

Awww... just one more day?

HR


----------



## Hairazor

You ^ look good in green 

P5


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not at this time


Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Someone call me?

Time for Chapter Three of Spooky1 vs. The Plant Men from Venus..........."Pencil Sharpener of Doom!"


----------



## CrazedHaunter

That will have to wait...


HR.


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet...

Here she is now


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Doc Doom


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's fighting with those Plant Men from Venus

Goblin


----------



## Doc Doom

Sorry I'm late. Vanquishing the Plant Men from Venus took a little longer than expected.

Now let's see if Goblin is in the house.


----------



## Hairazor

He will be soon


----------



## Goblin

Looking for me?

But what about Roxy and the Pygmy zombies?


----------



## Moon Dog

How about them HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Well let's ask her

Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Well Roxy?


----------



## Doc Doom

Well Roxy??


----------



## Goblin

Ohhhhhhh noooooo.........The Pygmy Zombies got Roxy!

And now they're coming after Hairazor!

Run for your lives!


----------



## Moon Dog

Whew, I got away

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Shush, still in hiding

Monk


----------



## Goblin

Time for Chapter 12 of Moon Dog and the Ballerina Vampires.........."Spurs of Doom"


----------



## Moon Dog

I can't wear spurs...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Me neither

GYM


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who let all those pigmy zombies in here?


CrazedHaunter


----------



## Moon Dog

Not me...

HR


----------



## Goblin

I can not tell a lie.........Spooky1 did it!

And now here comes Hairazor, tap dancing her way into the hearts of millions.......Goeorge and Irene Millions!


----------



## Hairazor

How did you know I can tap? Are you one of the millions?

CrazedH


----------



## Doc Doom

No, but I've been told I'm one in a million. 

Evil Queen, you're up


----------



## Goblin

It's me again............


Time again to look in on that crazy, lovavable killer Micheal Myers............

Or Moon Dog, one or the other


----------



## Hairazor

I'm rooting for Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Me too

CH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Here

Goblin?


----------



## Doc Doom

Sorry to be the source of your dissapointment.

OK, now Goblin


----------



## Goblin

It's Goblin time!

Time for Chapter 6 of Doc Doom vs. The Chicken People..........."Pogo stick of Doom!"


----------



## Moon Dog

My favorite part

HR, what's yours?


----------



## Hairazor

Me too

Roxy


----------



## CrazedHaunter

It's like when I'm out in the woods in the spring time and I hear the turkeys Goblin!


----------



## Doc Doom

Damn pogo stick! Easy to start, hard to stop once you get going. 

Roxy, your turn.


----------



## Goblin

To post or the pogo stick?

........and now Hairazor will play "Here comes Peter Cottontail" on the trombone


----------



## Hairazor

The "slide" is stuck

Moon Dog


----------



## Goblin

He's waiting for The Easter Bunny

What did he bring you Moon Dog?


----------



## Hairazor

Yeah Moon Dog?


----------



## Doc Doom

Yeah Moon Dog?


----------



## Goblin

We're waiting Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry, was chasing cars again

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Did you catch one?

Doc Doom


----------



## Doc Doom

Reporting for duty!!

SpookyJ?


----------



## Moon Dog

Awol

hr


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am so here for you


CrazedHaunter


----------



## Moon Dog

Denied

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Monk


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Evening.

Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Yo!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Headless


----------



## Goblin

She's went horseback riding........Does that make her The Headless Horsewoman?


And now it's time for the final Chapter of Moon Dog and the Moon pie Bandits............"Hairazor saves the day!"


----------



## Moon Dog

She's late...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

But I will save the day

CrazedH


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's out eating moon pies


Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Here I be

Time for that Jolly Juggler.........CrazedHaunter!


----------



## Hairazor

He's picking up the pins he dropped

Moon Dog


----------



## Doc Doom

Somebody call for a doctor?

Evil Queen


----------



## Spooky1

Not this time!

Moon Dog?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm betting Goblin


----------



## CrazedHaunter

You lose.

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Well of course it's me!

Is CrazedH back from the April Fool's Day Square Dance yet?


----------



## Hairazor

He's having soooo much fun

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Yo!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

P5


----------



## Goblin

P5 couldn't make it.

Is Roxy still flying her new Scooby Doo kite?


----------



## Hairazor

Must be

CrazedH


----------



## Doc Doom

Hope, The Doc is in the house. 

Did Roxy ever get that kite down?


----------



## Goblin

Spooky1 said she was having problems with a kite eating tree

Oh my! Hairazor's made a rocket-powered kite!


----------



## Moon Dog

Can I fly it next HR?


----------



## Hairazor

But of course!!

Who's next, Doc Doom?


----------



## Spooky1

He must be waiting in the wings.

It's late, Goblin next?


----------



## Doc Doom

Just flew in and boy are my wings tired. 

How 'bout Lambchop?


----------



## Goblin

I'm a steak man myself

Porkchops au graten?


----------



## Moon Dog

Don't eat friends

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

GYM


----------



## Goblin

When the forum add on a gym?

Time for Chapter 13 of Hairazor vs.The Hopping Mad Hares from Hoboken........."Alarm Clock of Doom!"


----------



## Moon Dog

Mine already went off

HR


----------



## RoxyBlue

She was here just a moment ago


Doc Doom


----------



## Hairazor

Late, I'm late (clock's fault)

Doc Doom


----------



## Goblin

For some reason he's standing here staring straight up!

Eh, what's up, Doc?


----------



## Moon Dog

Dave's not here

HR


----------



## Doc Doom

Who's Dave?

Now how's bout HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Here I be

Time for Hairazor's Hair raising tales of Hair raised to be bad!


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

I can do bad

Doc Doom


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Goblin


----------



## Doc Doom

Nope

Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Wrong bucko!

Beware of Roxy's attack cricket!


----------



## Moon Dog

It was delicious...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Copchick


----------



## Goblin

She was about to cook dinner........and somebody asked her if she got the steak out......
and off she went............

Spooky1 was gonna entertain us with his bird act.........but when he opened the
cage all the pidgeons flew out the window!


----------



## Moon Dog

He's still chasing the bird

HR


----------



## Hairazor

I think I saw one sail by

Spooky1, got them rounded up yet?


----------



## Goblin

Apparently not

But Roxy's gonna jump in there help..........right?


----------



## Doc Doom

Not if I jump in first

Ok, Roxy, you're up


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope, still chasing birds

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Doc Doom


----------



## Doc Doom

Wow, it's like dejavu all aver again. 

Has Rixy escaped or do we need to take up a collection for a random?


----------



## Goblin

Who the #@%[email protected]# is Rixy and why do we need to take up a collection for a random?

Maybe Roxy can tell us


----------



## Hairazor

Yes, maybe she can

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here with a random collection of coins


Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Someone call me?


I wonder if Roxy's found out those coins were made out of chocolate yet?


----------



## Moon Dog

Still eating them I suppose

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Monk


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I'm no Monk 

But maybe Goblin is?


----------



## Goblin

Didn't like the robe

Why is Hairazor on rollerskates?


----------



## Hairazor

I need to move fast

Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

He's trying to find a great dane that looks like Scooby Doo

Roxy would've been here if it hadn't been for those meddling kids!


----------



## Hairazor

Well I'm stepping in for the moment

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup

Back to you HR


----------



## Hairazor

OK

Doc Doom


----------



## Goblin

He's battling for his life against the Sleazy Slug Woopers!


How's it going Doc?


----------



## Doc Doom

Doc 1 Sleazy Slug Woopers 0 in the bottom of the ninth. 

Roxy's on deck as the designated designee.


----------



## Moon Dog

Since she's batting

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Copchick


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

How about Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here for you:kisskin:


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Ding ding ding, winner

Scareme


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Just me


Time for Chapter Twelve of CrazedHaunter vs The Crazy Quilting Bee............"Frying Pan of Doom!"


----------



## Moon Dog

Seen it...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Getting ready to see it

CrazedH


----------



## Doc Doom

I heard the critics panned it.

Now CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

He went skinny dipping in the quicksand bog again!

And now Roxy on the banjo...............


----------



## Hairazor

I'll pop in while she is fixing her broken string

Moon Dog


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope 

Roxy you done fixing strings yet?


----------



## Moon Dog

Guess not

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

EvilA


----------



## Doc Doom

Top o the morning to ya

Stick


----------



## Goblin

Did he just say good morning to a stick?


Whoever can guess the number (Between 1-450,000, 000) I'm thinking of can be next


----------



## Hairazor

Is it 3? I'm going anyway

CrazedH


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hey all (waves). 

Goblin posts next.


----------



## Hairazor

He's hibernating

Moon Dog


----------



## Doc Doom

He's still on the loose somewhere. 

Roxy


----------



## Monk

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Someone call me

Moon Dog has guilt written all over his face! Is that crayon?


----------



## Hairazor

Show yourself Moon Dog so we can see


----------



## Goblin

He tried wiping it off.........now he looks like a chimney sweep!

I heard Roxy crossed an eagle with a skunk and created an animal
that stinks to the high heavens!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're not supposed to know about that little experiment

Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Rhanfan


----------



## Goblin

He got his directions mixed up again


Time for a crime busting episode of "Murder she quote" where Hairazor plays a hairdresser
who solves murders on the side!


----------



## Moon Dog

This will be good...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

I'm hot on the trail

CrazedH


----------



## Monk

Nah

Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Who?

CH


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Time for "Dog gone Murders" ........Moon Dog plays a dog walker who solves murders in his spare time!


----------



## Doc Doom

Nope, just old Doc Doom, originally just stopping by to say hey but now sticking around to see MD and his canine charges save the day and sniff out the guilty.


----------



## Moon Dog

And the guilty party is...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

What!!!! I swear I was just minding my own business

Doc Doom


----------



## Monk

Not quite

Doc Doom


----------



## Goblin

How can you be not quite Doc Doom?


Time for "High flying Murders" starring Doc Doom as a pilot who solves murders......on the plane!


----------



## Moon Dog

Old news

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Roxy


----------



## Doc Doom

Don't pay the ransom, I escaped!! (Well actually I started a new job, read all about it in Doc Doom and the Death of Retirement. 

Ok, now Roxy


----------



## Goblin

She was unavoidably restrained

I told you you couldn't rollerskate on a slanted roof Hairazor!


----------



## Moon Dog

She sailed by

HR


----------



## Hairazor

What a landing!!!

CrazedH


----------



## RoxyBlue

Was someone looking for me earlier?


Monk


----------



## Goblin

It wasn't him.......these guys had nets!

And now Doc Doom shall lead us................

Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Monk


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Goblin the Gregarious


----------



## Doc Doom

That's hilarious!

Looking for PrettyGhoul


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Hr


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

I'm not Roxy!

and now Roxy singing "The Devil went down to Georgia!"


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, but that sounds fun, I should have waited. 

Back to Doc Doom


----------



## Goblin

Why do you have your back to Doc Doom?

Now it's time for PrettyGhoul and her dancing wolverine!


----------



## Moon Dog

Same old shows

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Rahnefan


----------



## Moon Dog

Not here

Roxy


----------



## Doc Doom

Doc reporting, front and center! 

Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Mia

hr


----------



## Goblin

Just me

Hairazor is on her way


----------



## Hairazor

Why yes she is

Scareme


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not here at the moment


Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Occupied

CH


----------



## Goblin

The bird's ate the bread crumbs again

The Moon Dog action figure has been recalled because the head keeps
popping off!

Coming soon......Moon Dog with flying head butt action!


----------



## Moon Dog

New from Kenner!

HR


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where can I buy that Moon Dog action figure?


CrazedHaunter


----------



## Hairazor

Just me, late again

Doc Doom


----------



## Doc Doom

Just me, on time for once. 

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

I'm here! I'm here! It's too good to be true, but I'm here!

Now, what did you do to deserve such happiness? 

First one to answer wins an all expense paid trip to any room in their house!


----------



## Moon Dog

You're paying my house off? How kind...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Scareme


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's fighting with a roll of bubble wrap at the moment.


Doc Doom


----------



## Halloween Jokes

Sorry but new blood must be splashed on here

Hairazor


----------



## Doc Doom

Splash on! 

Monk


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

CH


----------



## Hairazor

Nope, me late for the blood bath

Copchick


----------



## Goblin

She locked herselfout of the forum again!

......and now Houdini Hairazor will escape from not one.........but two straitjackets......at the same time!


----------



## Hairazor

Ta Da, success

Moon Dog


----------



## highbury

Ima let Moon Dog in here, but first...

Roxy


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nope....tis I! The gourdacious orange one....
I'm guessing Crazed Haunter next. (come on Joe-Joe...don't leave me hanging...)


----------



## Doc Doom

Close but no ceegar!

Now for that one hit wonder Halloween Jokes


----------



## Halloween Jokes

home run to doom

my seeds say pumpkin5


----------



## Hairazor

She is busy at the moment so I will step in

Moon Dog


----------



## Goblin

What did you step in Hairazor? Wipe your feet!

Moon Dog was gonna escape from from a locked trunk dropped in 50 feet of water......
Unfortunately......Hairazor was afraid he might suffocate and punched holes in the trunk!


----------



## Moon Dog

Glad she did...

Thanks HR


----------



## Hairazor

Welcome

P5


----------



## Moon Dog

Who?

CH


----------



## Goblin

He's on the roof watching for icebergs

See any yet CH?


----------



## Doc Doom

Not gonna break the streak

CH


----------



## Moon Dog

Someone has too

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Scareme


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Hey!

HR?


----------



## Doc Doom

Hay!

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Hay yourselves

Halloween Jokes


----------



## Halloween Jokes

Yes so smooth
Doc doom


----------



## Goblin

He's out in the cornfield

Do you see him Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes, do you HR?


----------



## Hairazor

No I don't 

Doc Doom come out and play


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think he's busy doing something constructive.


Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Ask and you shall receive

Ohhhhhhh look.......Moon Dog and his dog are doing the "Good Morning Dance"










I didn't know his dog looked like Snoopy!


----------



## Moon Dog

The morning jitterbug

Take it away HR


----------



## Hairazor

Ta Da!

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

She had to go to a séance. Someone told her Benjamin Franklin was gonna be there!

My gosh! Those martians must really like Kauldron and Deadsusan!
I think they've set their sights on CrazedH next!


----------



## Hairazor

Ahhh so that's where they have gone

Moon Dog


----------



## RoxyBlue

He went to the séance instead of me.

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Then you didn't get Ben Franklin's autograph, did you?

And now here's Roxy on the electric Kazoo


----------



## Doc Doom

Had a hot run on a craps table that ended badly. 

Now Roxy


----------



## Hairazor

I agree, Roxy next


----------



## scareme

You're right!

Right back at you Hairazor.

Oh, and Doc, I don't think you should use hot, run and craps in the same sentence. You know what I mean?


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

Next up Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Of course I am

The Square dance queen Scareme will be next


----------



## Doc Doom

Everyone knows Doc precedes Scareme.


----------



## Goblin

It's Hairazor's turn to watch for icebergs on the forum!


----------



## scareme

I wouldn't be leaving it up to Hairazor when you're on a ship called Titanic.

Gobby finds a lifeboat.


----------



## Goblin

Of course I do

Scareme gets to row


----------



## Hairazor

And what a good rower she is, right Scareme?


----------



## scareme

As long as you are not in any hurry, Hairazor.


----------



## Moon Dog

Mind if I take over?

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Row away

CrazedH


----------



## scareme

How about CrazedS

Your turn Hairy


----------



## Hairazor

Hmmmm. How bout Doc Doom


----------



## Doc Doom

Sure, I'll play along. What did I win?

And the next guest of honor...... Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Late as usual

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Rahnfan


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Moon Dog


----------



## Halloween Jokes

No moon here

Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Moon Dog


----------



## Doc Doom

Nope

Moon Dog going once, going twice, third times' the charm?


----------



## Goblin

Yes we have no Moon Dog
We have no Moon Dog tonight

Red Rover! Red Rover!
Send Hairazor on over..................


----------



## Moon Dog

Late as usual

HR


----------



## RoxyBlue

May I take her place?


Pretty Ghoul


----------



## Hairazor

I also seem to be late

Scareme


----------



## Doc Doom

So's Scareme.

Heck, let's give him another chance.


----------



## Goblin

Who's Heck? 

.....and now Doc Doom will show us some of his fancy footwork!

Don't worry! I had a net placed at the foot of the stairs just in case the
same thing happens as last time! Good thing that window was on the
first floor!


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry, I came through the wrong door

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Roxy


----------



## Doc Doom

You want to see my fancy foot wear? 

Scareme's on deck


----------



## Hairazor

She is next


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Tis I

Hauntiholik is next.


----------



## Hairazor

Perhaps Moon Dog will make an appearance


----------



## rottincorps

Nope 
Doc Doom


----------



## Hairazor

Just lil ol me

Spooky1


----------



## Doc Doom

Not even close

Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Nopers

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Doc Doom


----------



## Moon Dog

Nopers

Roxy


----------



## Doc Doom

Double nopers. 

Hauntiholik


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

He fell overboard

Hairazor and her mummy


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's giving someone a perm.


Doc Doom


----------



## Hairazor

Got her processing

Spooky1


----------



## scareme

I do get mistaken for him all the time.

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Apparently you mistook her for Roxy

Roxy or her evil twin, whichever one gets here first


----------



## Doc Doom

Sorry, slept late 

HR


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Scareme


----------



## Hairazor

Later

howlin mad jack


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Time for Chapter 13 of Moon Dog vs Voracious Woodpeppers ....... "Stapler of Doom!"


----------



## Hairazor

Are you OK Moon Dog?


----------



## Goblin

He was being chased by The Headless Horseman

When you cross the bridge you'll be safe Moon Dog!


----------



## Hairazor

Hurry Moon Dog


----------



## Doc Doom

Still off the grid. 

Haunt Forum to Moon Dog, please respond.


----------



## Goblin

All we found was the shattered remains of a pumpkin!

Who wants to be next?


----------



## Moon Dog

Me!

HR is next


----------



## Hairazor

Yes, yes she is

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

Last I heard he was taking Polka lessons

Has anybody seen "Doc Doom and the broom of doom" yet?


----------



## Moon Dog

No, but maybe if you hum a few bars...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay!


Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Yes, I am something to cheer about!

Here comes Hairazor in for a landing!


----------



## Moon Dog

Snuck in at the last minute

HR


----------



## Doc Doom

No, but I was fabulous in Doc Doom and the Tomb Room

Now HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here at last

howlin mad jack


----------



## Goblin

He howled himself hoarse

Time for Chapter One of Hairazor and Moon Dog meet The Mummy........."Sarcophagus from Heck"


----------



## Moon Dog

Read it...

HR


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's still reading about the mummy.


Doc Doom


----------



## Hairazor

That Mummy made me shiver

CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Goblin


----------



## Doc Doom

Not here. 

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

He started a zombie bridge club

Oh my! Hairazor shoved Moon Dog out of the way so she could be next!


----------



## Moon Dog

Four legs are better than two

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry, I just got caught up in the moment

Scareme


----------



## Doc Doom

I hate it when that happens. 

DeadSusan, you around?


----------



## Moon Dog

Guess not

Roxy


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope just lil ol' me...


HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Moon Dog


----------



## Doc Doom

Evening

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Of course I am!

......and the stand up comedy of Moon Dog!


----------



## Moon Dog

(tap, tap) Is this thing on?

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Oh you are so funny

CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

Maybe CH now


----------



## Hairazor

Spooky1


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

Spooky 1


----------



## Doc Doom

I'll play along

Spooky 1


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Doc Doom


----------



## Goblin

Is that the same Doc Doom I saw trying to catch fireflies with
a vacum cleaner?

You're gonna need a longer extension cord Doc


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmmm......

Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Goblin


----------



## Doc Doom

It was an electrifying experience.

Has anyone heard a good Halloween Joke lately?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Well.......I guess there's always Hairazor


----------



## Moon Dog

Don't talk about her that way

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Thanks

LordH


----------



## Goblin

Just me

and now Roxy on the kazoo


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR on the banjo


----------



## Hairazor

Strumming away and getting no where

CrazedH


----------



## Doc Doom

Stopped by on the way to breakfast

CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

He's next...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:No, no, no....Joe is off saving the world! I had some free time so I butted in...but next will be Roxy Blue....


----------



## Dan The Welder

Nope, Roxy will be next


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Ding ding ding, winner

Copchick


----------



## Spooky1

Not correct

I see Doc Doom in the future of this thread


----------



## Doc Doom

You must be near sighted.

I feel Roxy heading this way.


----------



## Goblin

Boy! Are you way off base!

And Doc Doom will entertain us with his yodeling in French.........

Well don't just stand there...........RUN YOU FOOLS!


----------



## Hairazor

Had to stop running, out of breath

Moon Dog


----------



## CrazedHaunter

He's waiting for it to cool down.

Back to HR


----------



## Moon Dog

Cool enough...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Doc Doom


----------



## Goblin

He had to leave to star in a really crummy horror movie

Watch for "Doc Doom vs. the Pickle People!"
Coming to a theater near you.


If you're lucky maybe it won't!


----------



## Doc Doom

Ahh, can't you just feel the love?

And now, without further babbling, Evil Queen.


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Just me..........

Hairazor fell overboard!
Quick! Throw her a lifesaver...........

I think cherry's her favorite


----------



## Moon Dog

Peppermint maybe

HR


----------



## Hairazor

In a safety situation any flavor will do thank you very much

Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Monk


----------



## Doc Doom

Swing and a miss.

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Home Run!

Up to bat next is The Mighty Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Points to the right field bleachers...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Caught it

Passing it to Doc Doom


----------



## Moon Dog

Out at first

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Batter up

GYM


----------



## Doc Doom

Intentional walk

Scareme


----------



## Goblin

Strike one!

Hairazor's turn to bat


----------



## Hairazor

Throw me a slow one

Moon Dog


----------



## Goblin

He couldn't make the game

Roxy will pitching next in the game


----------



## Hairazor

I'll second that


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Swing batter batter batter.

Spooky1 your on deck.


----------



## Doc Doom

Designated Hitter 

Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Strike One!

Pitching for the forum Foul Ball Hairazor


----------



## Moon Dog

She'll get a hit...


----------



## Hairazor

Ohhh, missed again

CrazedH


----------



## Doc Doom

Steeeeeriiiiiiiikkkke. 3

Scareme


----------



## Goblin

What happened to Strike Two?

Batter up CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

Swing and a miss...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Am I out?

Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Roxy stole home and was arrested

HR, you're up...


----------



## Hairazor

Where's my bat?

Doc Doom


----------



## Doc Doom

It's in my belfry.

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Well what do you expect me to do about it?

Let's just see if Hairazor can hit my fast ball


----------



## Moon Dog

Its a homerun HR


----------



## Hairazor

That's a first for me

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Shhhhhhhhh.........She's up to bat!

and Roxy swings and sends the ball out to centerfield


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woo hoo!


Hairazor throws it to home


----------



## Hairazor

Right on

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

He's still arguing with the umpire

and now Moon Dog will show us his dipsy doodle backspin slow ball


----------



## Hairazor

I want to see that

Moon Dog


----------



## Spooky1

Swing and a miss!

How about Hairazor again?


----------



## Hairazor

Right-O

Scareme


----------



## Doc Doom

i'm pinch hitting for Scareme. 

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

If you pinch Scareme she's gonna give you such a slap, Doc!

Somebody tell CrazedH that an umpire doesn't need a coffin!


----------



## Hairazor

Did you hear that ^ CrazedH


----------



## Spooky1

Not this time.

Goblin time


----------



## Doc Doom

Incorrecto!

Now Goblin


----------



## Goblin

The Goblin has arrived!

What are you gonna do with all those lightning bugs Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Night light

Moon Dog


----------



## Goblin

Moon Dog needs a night light?


----------



## Hairazor

Do you Moon Dog?


----------



## Doc Doom

Well Moon Dog?


----------



## Goblin

The wind blew the candle out

Somebody get Moon Dog a flashlight


----------



## Hairazor

He's napping

Doc Doom


----------



## Doc Doom

Well, Someone needs to wakey wakey!


----------



## Moon Dog

Guess I will

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Monk


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Goblin


----------



## Goblin

You rang?

Time for Chapter 6 of Hairazor vs The Invisible Janititor ..........."Push Broom of Doom!"


----------



## Moon Dog

Read it...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Hope they make it into a movie

Copchick


----------



## Doc Doom

I'd go see it

Roxy


----------



## Hairazor

She's next


----------



## scareme

You're right! Kind of.

Back to you Hairazor.


----------



## Hairazor

Hey You

Doc Doom


----------



## scareme

You're right! Kind of.

Back to you Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

OK

Back to you Scareme


----------



## scareme

Ha I fooled you. It's not me this time.

Should I take one more chance with Hairazor? I'm pushing my luck, but I'm backing Hairazor.


----------



## Hairazor

Winner winner!!

Roxy


----------



## Doc Doom

Ah man, I wanted to guess Roxy!


----------



## Moon Dog

Guess not

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Monk


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did someone ask after me earlier?


Goblin


----------



## scareme

He out drinking right now. I'm here in his place.

Doc Doom?


----------



## Goblin

He tried to juggle cinder blocks again

Time for Chapter 6 of Roxy vs. the Ninja Chickens............"Calculator of Doom"


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Doc Doom

Damn, I thought the instructions said engine blocks!

Scareme


----------



## Hairazor

Just me popping in

Scareme now


----------



## Goblin

I thought I heard Snap, Crackle, and POP!

Moon Dog was in a potato sack race.........forgot to take the potatoes out
first.........wound up with a sack of mashed potatoes!


----------



## Hairazor

Did you win the race Moon Dog?


----------



## Goblin

He would have if Doc Doom hadn't nailed his sack to the ground!

Shame on Doc Doom!


----------



## Doc Doom

That's not very nice!

Scareme now


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe in a bit

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Well whoever said I was nice.........with a straight face?

Was it you Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

MD by a nose

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Scareme


----------



## Goblin

Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


Did I scare you Hairazor?

Soon to star in "Beach Party Tidal Wave!"


----------



## Moon Dog

Big break HR


----------



## Hairazor

Can't wait

Doc Doom


----------



## Doc Doom

He's busy, no wait, that's me!

I hear Roxy approaching


----------



## scareme

Yup, that's me.

Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Ask and you shall receive!

All the clues point to Doc Doom


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry Colonel Mustard

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Made it!

Doc Doom


----------



## Doc Doom

I'm honored just to be nominated 

Goblin's runner up


----------



## Goblin

My heart's not into running anymore! 

Moon Dog has been behind it all the time!


----------



## Moon Dog

Kept ya young didn't it?

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Doc Doom


----------



## RoxyBlue

He went shopping


CrazedHaunter


----------



## Goblin

He's locked in a fierce battle with one million enraged crickets!

How goes the battle CH?


----------



## Hairazor

Yeah CrazedH?


----------



## Goblin

Hmmmmmm, was it crickets or Crocketts?

Meanwhile, what is the Fiendish plot of Moon Dog?


----------



## Doc Doom

No, it was the early worm 

Back to CH


----------



## Hairazor

I'm popping in for a moment

Moon Dog around


----------



## Goblin

I think he's melted from the heat!

Where's Doc Doom with the ice water?


----------



## Moon Dog

Got here just in time

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

P5


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

GYM


----------



## Doc Doom

How 'do?

Scareme


----------



## Moon Dog

Boo!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

I think Roxy was kidnapped by the martians!

Say hello to Deadsusan and Kauldron for us Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Will have to wait

HR


----------



## Goblin

Why does Will have to wait Moon Dog?


----------



## Hairazor

Just because

Monk


----------



## Doc Doom

Because why!!!!!

I heard Roxy's kidnappers are offering a ransom for anybody that will take her off their hands.


----------



## Hairazor

Let's send Goblin for her


----------



## Moon Dog

He already left HR


----------



## Hairazor

Oh good

Doc Doom


----------



## Doc Doom

Howdy!

Now let's see if we can conjure up Scareme


----------



## Spooky1

Not this time

Roxy next, who is safe and sound here with me.


----------



## morgan8586

Nope...

Johnny Thunder?


----------



## Hairazor

He's busy right now

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup

CH


----------



## Doc Doom

Nope

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Here I be

......and Hairazor was behind it all the time!


----------



## Moon Dog

Still behind HR


----------



## deadSusan

Nope....

Hairazor are you there?


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Doc Doom


----------



## Doc Doom

Yeppers again. 

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

OMIGOD! Deadsusan escaped from the martians!

Exactly how to you make a yeppers pie, Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes HR, how do you?


----------



## Hairazor

You start with a, oops seem to have lost my recipe

CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

deadSusan


----------



## deadSusan

You rang?

Is Doc Doom in the house?


----------



## Doc Doom

You rang?????

Is Goblin skulking about?


----------



## Hairazor

He will be


----------



## Wildcat

No Goblin here.
Roxy.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, sorry.

But I go with the flow...Roxy.


----------



## Goblin

Did I just see Roxy go floating by?

....and now Doc Doom will play polka favorites on his banjo


----------



## Moon Dog

Oh goody!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

I've got my dancing shoes on

Doc Doom


----------



## Doc Doom

Can you hum a few bars?

Still waiting for Roxy


----------



## deadSusan

I think she is working on a prop.

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Goblin time


----------



## Moon Dog

Time ram out

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

deadSusan


----------



## Haunted Spider

good afternoon


----------



## Goblin

.....and now Deadsusan will show us some of the dance steps the martians taught her!

Dance it out Deadsusan!


----------



## Hairazor

She's not on break yet so I'll pop in

Moon Dog


----------



## Goblin

You'll pop in Moon Dog?

Heck, I'd pay a quarter to see that trick Hairazor!


----------



## Hairazor

Want to see the quarter first

deadSusan


----------



## Spooky1

Nope live Spooky1.

Is Moon Dog howling about somewhere?


----------



## Goblin

Is Moon Dog still able to howl after Hairazor popped him?


----------



## Moon Dog

More like yowl

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry, I was startled when you appeared out of nowhere

Doc Doom


----------



## Doc Doom

Reporting from a distant planet 

Spooky1 will now swoop in and save the day


----------



## Hairazor

I fear it is Goblin time


----------



## Moon Dog

Guess not

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Longmont H


----------



## deadSusan

Nope. But very close.

Has Goblin finished knitting scarves for the zombies?


----------



## Goblin

All done


Deadsusan wants to declare war on the martians!


----------



## Hairazor

Good for her

Roxy


----------



## deadSusan

Darn martians!

Roxy?


----------



## Doc Doom

Roxy Roxy Roxy!


----------



## morgan8586

Nope

JT?


----------



## Goblin

His map to the forum blew out the car window

Time for Chapter 13 of Moon Dog vs The Zombie Bowlers.........."Bowling Ball of Doom!"


----------



## Moon Dog

And its coming for you HR


----------



## Hairazor

Thanks for the warning

CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Starting the morning out right

Spooky1


----------



## Doc Doom

Just passing through 

Anybody seen Scareme?


----------



## Goblin

I thought I'd wait till she come out on dvd!

Is there gonna be a sequel Hairazor: The Musical?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm working on it

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Doc Doom


----------



## Doc Doom

Afternoon here.

Giblin again


----------



## Moon Dog

Giblin?

HR


----------



## Goblin

It's a natural mistake! Happens all the time!

Right Doc Broom?


----------



## Moon Dog

Wrong Giblin

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

Scareme


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Yes!

Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Sointanly!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

CrazedH


----------



## Doc Doom

No,

Giblin?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, 

how about Roxy next?


----------



## Goblin

Who's Roxy Next?

Once again it's time for the hairaising adventures of Hairazor and The Mole Men!


----------



## Hairazor

Shhhh, you'll give away my location

Moon Dog


----------



## Goblin

Shall I use my silent Moon Dog whistle?


----------



## scareme

Go ahead.

Gobby will be back.


----------



## Moon Dog

Sometime later

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Doc Doom


----------



## Doc Doom

How did you know?

Dead Susan


----------



## scareme

Close.

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers


EvilA


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Spooky1


----------



## RoxyBlue

I saw him this morning


Goblin


----------



## Goblin

He was here just a minute ago.............

Has Hairazor finished walking the high wire yet?

Ohhhhhhh.......here she comes now!


----------



## Moon Dog

This will be good

HR


----------



## Hairazor

My bum is a bit sore from the botched landing

Scareme


----------



## Moon Dog

Boo!

Hr


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Doc Doom


----------



## Doc Doom

Someone call me?

Did dead susan ever show up?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

But Moon Dog did


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes I did

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Kauldron


----------



## deadSusan

Nope

Is Spooky 1 in the house?


----------



## Goblin

You just missed him

Time for another hilarious episode of Roxy's Island


----------



## Hairazor

She's standed for the moment

P5


----------



## Goblin

She's the one who sank the boat!

Is Spooky1 the Professor?


----------



## Moon Dog

How should I know?

Ask HR


----------



## Hairazor

possibly, let's ask

Spooky1?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

deadSusan


----------



## deadSusan

What what?!!!!

Is Doc making a house call at the House of Usher?


----------



## Doc Doom

I rang but nobody answered. 

Roxy


----------



## scareme

That's me!

I'll say Gobby.


----------



## Moon Dog

I'll say not

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Doc Doom


----------



## RoxyBlue

No - ha!

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Yo!

HR


----------



## Goblin

Sorry.......The bull has her treed in the pasture!

Put that red hankerchief away Hairazor and get out of that tree!


----------



## Hairazor

Easy for you to say

Roxy, send help


----------



## Moon Dog

Wrong number

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Doc Doom


----------



## Doc Doom

Has left the building.

Scareme


----------



## scareme

How in the world did you? You must be psychotic. 

How about Gobby?


----------



## Goblin

Isn't he simply amazing?

Time for Chapter Six of Scareme vs. The Flying Monkey Ninjas........."Shower Curtain of Doom"


----------



## Hairazor

I never did trust that shower curtain

Moon Dog


----------



## Goblin

You named your shower curtain Moon Dog?

I see Pumpkin5 is roaming about so she can be next!


----------



## Hairazor

She passed right on by

deadSusan


----------



## Doc Doom

Something I said?

Comeback Pumpkin5!


----------



## Moon Dog

Who?

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Doc Doom


----------



## Spooky1

Not this time

Roxy?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

Now Roxy


----------



## deadSusan

Not yet...

Roxy?????


----------



## Goblin

That's right.........Not Yet!

Well it's not my fault Roxy's not next!


----------



## Moon Dog

I'm next

Then HR


----------



## Hairazor

Correct

Now Roxy?


----------



## Doc Doom

Sorry to dissapoint you.

Ok, now how
'bout Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

You're not even close!

Just remember Hairazor.......
"Let a smile be your umbrella on a rainy day!"

And you'll get soaking wet!


----------



## Moon Dog

She kind of knows that already

Don't'cha HR


----------



## Hairazor

Give me a minute to wipe this grin off my face and dry my hair

Doc Doom


----------



## scareme

Some people call me that.

Spooky1


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe after Moon Dog


----------



## Goblin

Why is Spooky1 after Moon Dog?

What have you been up to Moon Dog?


----------



## Hairazor

He is not saying

Roxy


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Nope! It's me! 

But I think Gobby will post next!


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

HR is next


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope 

Roxy is next


----------



## Doc Doom

No she's not!!

Ok, maybe now .


----------



## Hairazor

I bet Goblin


----------



## CrazedHaunter

You lose!

Maybe now Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

I would've been here sooner but one of you broke the forum last night!

Was it you Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Here is HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Spooky1


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's busy doing some safety stuff:jol:


Moon Dog


----------



## Hairazor

He's getting ready for a howling good time

Doc Doom


----------



## Doc Doom

Cherieo and all that!

Scareme


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Why would I do that? 


HR are you around?


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Mia

hr


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Correct

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

How do you know it's the correct Roxy?

Let's ask Spooky1.............

Yoooooo Hoooooo, Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

You scared him away

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Scareme


----------



## scareme

Hairazor, how in the hell did you know. You must be psychotic or something. You amaze me. 

I'll try using my spidey sense...
Roxy?


----------



## Doc Doom

Looks like your spidey sense is about as good as my bedside manner. 

We haven't seen Dark Angel 27 in a while


----------



## Goblin

And you don't see her now either!

Put down that twinkie Hairazor and post!


----------



## Moon Dog

Can I have one HR


----------



## Hairazor

Sure

Doc Doom


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mwahaha! NO!


Moon Dog


----------



## deadSusan

Nope.

Crazed Haunter


----------



## Moon Dog

Nopers

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Copchick


----------



## Doc Doom

Nopers 

Goblin


----------



## Hairazor

I believe he will be next


----------



## Goblin

Here I am

All the clues lead to Moon Dog


----------



## Hairazor

I just popped in but Moon Dog should be next


----------



## Goblin

Just little ol' me!

Still popping Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Popin' fresh

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Afternoon

Copchick


----------



## Goblin

Copchick lost the keys to the forum again!

I told Micheal, Jason, and Freddy you could put them up for a couple of days, Hairazor!
You'll love them.......they're great bunch of cut-ups!


----------



## Moon Dog

Sounds like fun HR


----------



## Hairazor

If they don't mind sharing a room

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

A funny thing happened to him on the way to the forum

Here's CrazedH to tell us all about it


----------



## Moon Dog

I like a good story

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Me too

Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Guess not...

Back to you HR


----------



## Goblin

Why do you have your back to HR?

And now Moon Dog will do his rendition of "On the cover of the Roling Stones!"


----------



## Hairazor

Can't wait to hear it but 

CrazedH will want to join in the fun


----------



## RoxyBlue

Possibly, but not at the moment


Doc Doom


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope, dog of moon

HR


----------



## highbury

It's October! Ima get up in here...

Roxy time.


----------



## Goblin

Is that anything like Miller Time?

Here comes Roxy Snowflake
Dressed in her snow white gown........
Tap Tap Tapping at your window pane
to let you know

"Open the #@%&#@ door!"


----------



## Hairazor

Did anyone open the door

Roxy


----------



## Gruenenfelder

You're wrong, I apologize to say.

I think that Goblin will post next.


----------



## Doc Doom

Doom Doom Doom Doom 
Doom Doom Doom Doom 
Doom Doom Doom Doom 
Doom Doom Doom Doom 

Roxy


----------



## Hairazor

Not yet

Moon Dog


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Sorry, pal.

I think highbury is next...


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nah just me....

it's about time for Goblin to make an appearance


----------



## Hairazor

I'll second that ^


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Sorry, pal. Doc Doom up next?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Copchick


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Nope!

My bet's on the one who started it all, Johnny Thunder.


----------



## Doc Doom

I'll take that bet.

My money's in Goblin


----------



## highbury

Refunds?

Over to you, Hairazor.


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Nope, sorry.

My money's on Roxy!


----------



## Hairazor

Shell out

Back to Gruenenfelder


----------



## Gruenenfelder

So right!

Over to highbury?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope, back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Roxy


----------



## Gruenenfelder

It's been a long time since Roxy...

Back to Hairrazor.


----------



## Moon Dog

Now back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

CrazedH


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Nope.

Over to Moon Dog.


----------



## Moon Dog

Gotcha...

HR


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Nope! Sorry.

Over to HR.


----------



## Hairazor

Here 

CrazedH


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Nope, over to Moon Dog.


----------



## Doc Doom

Sorry to butt in but I was passing through. 

Now how 'bout Goblin?


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Nope, it's me!

Over to Hairrazor.


----------



## Moon Dog

Now to HR


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Sorry.

Back to Moon Dog.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Goblin


----------



## Hairazor

Me me me

Gruenenfelder


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Hey, wow, you're right!

Back to Hairrazor.


----------



## Goblin

Well turn around so she can see you!

Time for the next exciting chapter of Hairazor vs The Fearsome Fluffy Foozers........"Hair Pin of Doom!"


----------



## Gruenenfelder

...What now? It's me!

Next up is Hairrazor, it's gotta be.


----------



## Hairazor

Correct

Scareme


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Sorry

Next up is... RoxyBlue?


----------



## Hairazor

I think it is Goblin Time


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Sorry, pal.

Back to HR.


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet...

Now we'll hear from HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Gruenenfelder


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Correct!

Over to Moon Dog?


----------



## Doc Doom

Ehh, What's up Doc?

And the winner of tonight's debate...Roxy!


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Nope. It's me.

Next up is Hairrazor!


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

HR


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Moon Dog?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope, just me

Doc Doom


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Sorry, pal.

Hairrazor.


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Nopers

HR


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not here at the moment.


SterchCinemas


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Gruenenfelder


----------



## Doc Doom

Not here, at least not now.

Goblin?


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Nope. NOW Gruenenfelder has appeared.

Goblin as well?


----------



## Moon Dog

What's that Timmy? You say Goblin's in a well?

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Can we get him out

CrazedH


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Nope, just me.

Back to Hairrazor.


----------



## Hairazor

OK

Where's Goblin?


----------



## Spooky1

No Goblins here

Hairazor?


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Nope.

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

So many people asking for me! 

Whoever draws the higher card can go next.......

I drew an Ace


----------



## Moon Dog

I got the Joker

HR


----------



## Hairazor

I got the Old Maid, hummmm

Roxy


----------



## Gruenenfelder

The card cut my finger... 

Back to HR.


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Who?

HR


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Nope. Me.

Back to Moon Dog.


----------



## Hairazor

Good afternoon

Scareme


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No.

Goblin?


----------



## Doc Doom

I wanted to guess Scareme.

Wait, I just did.


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe later, right now

Goblin


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Everybody wants Goblin...

Over to Hairrazor.


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

Roxy


----------



## graveyardmaster

Oooops sorry to barge in

Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Goblin


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Sorry.

Spooky1.


----------



## Spooky1

Yes!!

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Gruenenfelder


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Wow, we're having amazing luck today!

Back to HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Ding ding, winner 

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Yo!

Back to HR


----------



## Gruenenfelder

I had to screw everything up... I sorry...

NOW over to HR!


----------



## Hairazor

Forgiven

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Why are you forgiving Roxy?

Well......There goes Hairazor walking her alligator!


----------



## Hairazor

She pulls on the leash and doesn't know heel

Gruenenfelder


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Now the G will appear


----------



## RoxyBlue

Perhaps not


Goblin the Devious


----------



## Hairazor

The Devious is busy plotting

Moon Dog


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Nope, but I am finally here!

Moon Dog?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's googling directions to get here.


Hairazor the Magnificent - or Maleficent:jol:


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Neither, sadly.

NOW HAIRRAZOR SHALL RISE!


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Doc Doom


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Sorry, pal.

Now... Moon Dog!


----------



## Moon Dog

Correct as usual King Friday

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

He decided to sleep late

Hairazor has invited everybody to sit in the pumpkin patch with her on Halloween night!


----------



## Hairazor

8:00 OK for everyone?

Gruenenfelder


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Yes, yes, and I love to be guessed!

Roxy


----------



## Doc Doom

Don't pay the ransom I escaped!

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Boo!

HR


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Sorry.

AND NOW THE MIGHTY HR WILL COME TO EARTH!


----------



## Hairazor

Hard landing

Back to Gruenenfelder


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Indeed, to Moon Dog!


----------



## highbury

Close...

Roxy?


----------



## Hairazor

Not just yet

Moon Dog


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Sorry.

Back to Hairrazor!


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

Scareme


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Nope!

I want to say Hairrazor... Again


----------



## Hairazor

OK

Gruenenfelder or Doc Doom, he who gets here first


----------



## RoxyBlue

Or perhaps She Who Gets Here First

Goblin


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Nope

Now She Who Gets Here First will the the One Whose Hair Raises!


----------



## Doc Doom

Yeah, I'm #2!!!

Goblin will swoop in next


----------



## Hairazor

ummm, nope

Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Gruenenfelder


----------



## Goblin

I'm waiting to hear how Hairazor got her toe stuck in her ear!


----------



## Moon Dog

Well HR, we're waiting


----------



## Hairazor

Let's just say I am quite limber

Doc Doom


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Goblin, after he finishes opening all his birthday presents


----------



## Ghostess

Apparently he's not done. 

Roxy!


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Sorry, but no.

Hairrazor is up next!


----------



## Goblin

Naw she's always up last!

Why is Moon Dog wearing a suit of armor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Because my fur was wet

HR


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are incorrect


SterchCinemas


----------



## Hairazor

Noppers

Gruenenfelder


----------



## Goblin

He was unavoidably restrained

But you can see Spooky1 in his new horror film "I was eaten by a zombie!"


----------



## Moon Dog

Burp!

Hr


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

No........There Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Where?

All I see is HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

Scareme, or is she busy partying in NO?


----------



## graveyardmaster

Its just me Trick r Treating....

Hairazor


----------



## Moon Dog

Now HR will appear


----------



## Hairazor

In a poof of smoke

Gruenenfelder


----------



## Doc Doom

Must be busy Trick or Treating. 


Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Has Hairazor come back down from Halloween yet?


----------



## Moon Dog

Well HR?


----------



## Hairazor

My living room and dining room are still full of Halloween because I was too busy at work yesterday to put it up

How bout you CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

Must be the same...

Back to you HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

Gruenenfelder


----------



## Goblin

Howdy Gruenenfelder? Is he a country-western musician?

Moon Dog will accompany him on his electric harmonica


----------



## Moon Dog

I lost the power cord

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Roxy's not here

Where'd everyone go HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe after Halloween shopping???

Doc Doom


----------



## Goblin

He locked himself out of the forum again!

Haven't you learned how to pick the lock yet, Doc?


----------



## Hairazor

I think he got distracted by all the glitter

Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Her too...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

GYM


----------



## Doc Doom

Turns out it wasn't locked after all. I was pushing when I should have pulled. 

Anybody know where Goblin has been?


----------



## Moon Dog

Who?

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Doc Doom


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Try looking to your left

Roxy the cookie thief will be next!


----------



## Moon Dog

<mmph> What cookies?

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

Gruenenfelder


----------



## Doc Doom

Any cookies left?

Scareme


----------



## Goblin

Oh my! look at all the cookies!

I told you NO RAISINS Moon Dog!


----------



## Moon Dog

Those aren't raisins...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers!!

Next up will be Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Nopers

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Doc Doom


----------



## Goblin

Yes, and he thought so too!

I've decided to appoint Roxy Secretary of Next


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry Gobby

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Scareme


----------



## Goblin

I'll tell her when I see her!

Did Hairazor miss the boat again?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Her she comes now


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not quite yet


But perhaps Hairazor will grace us with her presence now


----------



## Hairazor

Since you put it nicely

CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Back to HR


----------



## Goblin

Where's our presents Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Under the tree

Rahnefan


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

We suck at this...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Winner

Scareme


----------



## Spooky1

Not winner, I sneaked in first

Moon Dog, are you sniffing around here next?


----------



## Moon Dog

Whew! Wash your socks man! 

Roxy


----------



## Hairazor

I'm betting on Goblin


----------



## Goblin

You won!

Is Moon Dog still out hunting turkeys?


----------



## Hairazor

Must be

Moon Dog


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Nope! (I'm back!)

Now back to Hairrazor.


----------



## Hairazor

Ok

p5


----------



## Goblin

She asked me to pinch hit for her

How's the turkey call coming Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

I'll ask her...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

It ran away while I was trying to stuff it

Roxy


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Nope.

Now Roxy will take it!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nada

HR


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nada again


Goblin


----------



## Hairazor

Nada x 3

Gruenenfelder


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Keeeerrrect.

Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Yay!

HR


----------



## Goblin

She's still trying to catch the turkey!

Time for the next chapter of Gruenenfelder vs The Martians........."Egg beater of doom!


----------



## Hairazor

He's in an epic struggle at the moment

Right Gruenenfelder?


----------



## Moon Dog

Must still be there

Right Gru?


----------



## Goblin

He was unavoidably restrained

What is this I hear about Hairazor dressing up as a reindeer in December?


----------



## Hairazor

Well I wouldn't do it in November would I?

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

You might, you just might...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Doc Doom


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Congratulations Hairazor! Santa has appointed you the official Elf Hairdresser!


----------



## Moon Dog

Congrats HR


----------



## Hairazor

I am stocking up on Elf gel as we speak

Gruenenfelder


----------



## Moon Dog

Gesundheit

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Present!

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Where's my present Roxy?


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin?


----------



## Doc Doom

Not this time.

Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Boo!

Hr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't see her here


Doc Doom


----------



## Hairazor

I'll cheer for Doc Doom next also


----------



## Goblin

Cheer louder 

Hairazor the Cheerleader


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

Maybe HR now


----------



## Hairazor

Rah Rah Rah

Scareme


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sis Boom Bah and no.


Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

No again

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Copchick


----------



## Lord Homicide

Negative - she's out fighting crime in a rubber suit. 

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

She went Christmas shopping

Meanwhile, Hairazor is having visions of sugarplums dancing through her head


----------



## Moon Dog

Is that right HR?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can't speak to that since I'm not Hairazor


Goblin, you're up for KP duty.


----------



## Hairazor

I have a headache from all those dancing "plums"

Doc Doom


----------



## Moon Dog

Can I take a message?

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Gruenenfelder


----------



## Moon Dog

Gesundheit

Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

He was promoted to Spooky2

And now Moon Dog will lead us all in "The 12 Days of Christmas!"


----------



## Hairazor

I'm surely going to enjoy that ^

Moon Dog


----------



## Goblin

He thought the first line was Partridge Family in a pear tree!

Ebeneezer Scrooge


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

She's busy baking them oatmeal and prune cookies for Christmas

How many can we put you down for Moon Dog?


----------



## Hairazor

He's still counting all the peeps he wants to gift them to

Doc Doom


----------



## Goblin

He's writing his letter to Santa

Just two weeks left Doc Doom.........hurry!


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Yo!

Back to you HR


----------



## Hairazor

OK

Copchick


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time.

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Why not this time?

......and now Roxy will sing "I want a hippotamus for Christmas" for us!


----------



## Hairazor

I'm looking forward to that 

Roxy


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, but she's here on the couch with me.

Night time is when the Goblins come out.


----------



## Goblin

Just me


Okay Hairazor..........Jingle Bells


----------



## Hairazor

Shotgun shells----

Scareme


----------



## RoxyBlue

Jingle Bells, Santa Smells, Robin laid an egg
Batmobile lost its wheels, and Joker ran away

Oh, and no Scareme


Spooky1


----------



## Hairazor

He's otherwise occupied at the moment

Doc Doom


----------



## Moon Dog

Surprise!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Gruenenfelder


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Hairazor shall now return because that's what she does


----------



## Hairazor

So right

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Yo!

Back to you HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Not here

HR


----------



## Hairazor

This seems like Déjà vu

Doc Doom


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Lord Homicide


----------



## Hairazor

better luck next time

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup

Back to you HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Lord H


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Perhaps Goblin will make a return now that he's back on his feet.


----------



## Hairazor

Not quite yet

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay!


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

Goblin


----------



## Night Watchman

Me coming on here is like cheating, but here I am.

Hairazor is up next.


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

Grunenfelder


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, Night Watchman was here! But no Grunenfelder.


Moon Dog the Marvelous


----------



## Hairazor

He had a late night of howling 

Doc Doom


----------



## Spooky1

The Doctor is not in

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

you calld?

moon dog must be out there somewhere


----------



## Moon Dog

Here I is

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Scareme


----------



## Moon Dog

Boo!

Roxy


----------



## Night Watchman

Just showing up every now and then.

Hairazor


----------



## Goblin

the still blew up again!

I told you those homemade wings wouldn't work Roxy!


----------



## Moon Dog

Looks like maybe they did work

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Lord H


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

Roxy


----------



## Night Watchman

Just me.

Now it's Roxy


----------



## Hairazor

I'll guess Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Doc Doom


----------



## Goblin

WHO?

Hairazor on hold?


----------



## Moon Dog

I'll check

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Gruenenfelder


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Goblin


----------



## Goblin

since you asked nicely

Moon DOG


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

howlin mad jack


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but I did just see him here.


Moon Dog


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Hr


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Grunenfelder


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time

Hairazor again


----------



## Hairazor

Heehee, yes

Doc Doom


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Hairazor?


----------



## Goblin

nOPe. no hairazor

where is Doc doom?


----------



## Hairazor

Spreading doom??

Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

He got lost on his way to the forum

th Happy Hairazor how is next


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Moon Dog


----------



## Spooky1

Just me running late

Night time is Goblin time


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## RoxyBlue

Got here first!


stick


----------



## Hairazor

Noppers

EvilA


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry

HR


----------



## Hairazor

And a foggy good morning to you

Scareme


----------



## Goblin

She got lost in the fog

time for CHapter 12 of Moon DOG and the broomstick bandits........."Whisk broom of doom1"


----------



## Pumpkin5

:undecidekin:Negative..strong winds swept the brooms away.... I bet it's Spooky or Roxy...


----------



## Moon Dog

Guess again

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Copchick


----------



## Goblin

Haven't seen her

Beware of he zombie chickens Hairazor


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes, please beware HR


----------



## Hairazor

If I see one what should I do?

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't ask me


Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Mia

hr


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Doc Doom


----------



## Goblin

I may be many things........ but Doc Doom isnt' one of them!

Did I see Haiazor competing on "Bowling for doughnuts" last night?


----------



## Moon Dog

I do believe she won

Right HR?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll ask next time I see her.


stick


----------



## Hairazor

I'm late because I was busy gorging on my donut win

Scareme


----------



## Moon Dog

Boo!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet...

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Wll then, maybe I can make her appear!

Everyone say ALLaKazam

and here's Roxy!


----------



## Hairazor

It didn't work, maybe we weren't loud enough

*ROXY*


----------



## Goblin

Somebody broke he magic wand!

and now, Moon DOg will escape from a straight jacket while hanging upside down!


----------



## Moon Dog

Ta-da!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

Lord H


----------



## Goblin

not even close!

Tim for "Roxy vs. Godzilla!"

any bets on the winner?


----------



## Moon Dog

My money is on..

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Thanks, I think

Copchick


----------



## Goblin

How do you think Copchick?

Moon Dog is on his way


----------



## Moon Dog

Here I is

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Gruenenfelder


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Moon Dog, please


----------



## Hairazor

I'm guessing Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Guess not

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Scareme


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry to disappoint.


Goblin


----------



## Lord Homicide

Sorry to disappoint

Goblin


----------



## Hairazor

I agree, Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

I disagree... 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Lord Homicide said:


> Sorry to disappoint
> 
> Goblin


you should be sorry to disappoint me!

you too, Roxy!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nopers

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

wht' Roxy gonna do with yeppers?

ar hey some kind of fish? should I look for deep sea yeppers?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nopers

HR


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's out fishing for deep sea yeppers


Lord Homicide


----------



## Moon Dog

Mia

hr


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Scareme


----------



## Moon Dog

Boo!

HR


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ha!

stick


----------



## Hairazor

Noppers

Doc Doom


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Copchick


----------



## Moon Dog

Who?

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

LordH


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bingo!

Moon Dog


----------



## Goblin

Moon Dog's playing bingo?

I 95................,Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Bingo

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Winner

Spinwitch


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mwahaha, no!


Goblin and his horde of killer rabbits


----------



## Moon Dog

They went down the rabbit hole

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Spooky1


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hello

Goblin will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR will


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

Now Copchick


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Doc Doom


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

it's night........amd I'm not Roxy

time for another banjo solo from Hairazor


----------



## Moon Dog

We're waiting HR


----------



## Moon Dog

Read it

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct!

stick


----------



## Moon Dog

Incorrect

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Sunny morning to all

Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

GYM


----------



## Goblin

No time to workout now

Here comes Hairazor


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup, here she come


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

are yeppers good fried?

do you have any yepper recipes, Hairazo?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nopers

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Have you ever had them with hot sauce---Goblin?


----------



## Moon Dog

Guess not HR


----------



## RoxyBlue

All this talk of food is making me hungry


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

I'll bring pie

How bout you Copchick


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor has a recipe for chicken fried yeppers, Roxy!


----------



## Moon Dog

Too busy making them

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Doc Doom


----------



## Moon Dog

Who?

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Yes!

Goblin time?


----------



## Hairazor

I predict he will be next


----------



## Goblin

someone call me?

I predict Roxy will be nect


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

P5 in the Haunt?


----------



## Moon Dog

Guess not

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Copchick


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Here comes Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Here I is

HR


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Maybe Hairazor now?


----------



## Hairazor

Yes now

Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Just me

Now there shall be a Hairazor


----------



## Moon Dog

Not HR but I do have raised hairs...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Good one ^

Kauldron


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about a saucepan instead?

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

That would be me

The singing leprechaun herself..........Hairazor


----------



## Moon Dog

This will be good

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Do I hear encore?

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

She's painting chickens green today

The leprechaun wants his gold back Moon Dog


----------



## Hairazor

Run Moon Dog (but stop in the Haunt, we'll hide you)


----------



## Moon Dog

I can run faster...

Thanks HR


----------



## Hairazor

Welcome

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Well thank you

Hairazor vs. Th Abominal Snowman


----------



## Moon Dog

My money is on HR


----------



## Hairazor

Man I am wet and dirty but jubilant

Scareme


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's out buying things for the new house

Moon Dog


----------



## Goblin

The dogcatcher got him!

Hairazor will be filling in for Roxy next


----------



## Moon Dog

I escaped

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

P5


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

I thought I saw a Pumpkin5


----------



## Moon Dog

Thought I saw a puddy tat

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here!


Goblin


----------



## Lord Homicide

Must be wandering around in circles lost.

P5


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Scareme


----------



## Goblin

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

that scare you Hairrazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Right HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe just a tad

Kauldron


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Moon Dog


----------



## Goblin

Yes we have.no Moon Dog.........we have no Moon Dog today!

and we're fresh out of Hairazors too!
She's out in he garden harvesting he yepper crop!


----------



## Moon Dog

Not with the rain

HR


----------



## RoxyBlue

Still harvesting.


stick


----------



## Hairazor

Mixing noppers with my usual yeppers

LordH


----------



## Moon Dog

Order of nopers

HR


----------



## RoxyBlue

Close - we're both girls


SPOOKYJ


----------



## Hairazor

He's busy spooking up the place

Copchick


----------



## Goblin

she handcuffed herself to the volkswagon again!

Go the bolt cutters Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

I'll use my teeth 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Don't break any teeth Moon Dog

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Goblin


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry, better luck next time

Spooky1


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's in the kitchen making cookie sundaes.

Moon Dog


----------



## scareme

Sorry

Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Of course you hear Goblin

But what about Moon Dog?


----------



## Hairazor

Yes, where is Moon Dog?


----------



## scareme

He ran away with the dish and the spoon. 

Hairazor?


----------



## Goblin

She missed her flight

Well, there's always Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Who?

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Roxy


----------



## scareme

You're right..

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Hey you

Goblin


----------



## scareme

Yep, You guys are good at this.

Gobby


----------



## Goblin

someone call me?

The monkey is fairly certain that Scareme will post next


----------



## scareme

Your monkey is right. 

Maybe Roxy?


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe she will be next


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am!


Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Who?

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Doc Doom


----------



## scareme

Yea! You're right

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

OK

Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Moon Dog was gonna be next........but Hairazor tripped him!


----------



## Moon Dog

So you thought

HR


----------



## Hairazor

He's agile on his feet

P5


----------



## scareme

Oh, people get me mixed up with her all the time. We're so young and blond. 

Have you already gone to bed Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

Don't you hear her snoring?

And now Scareme will tap dance her way into our hearts


----------



## Hairazor

She's still putting on her tap shoes

so Moon Dog


----------



## scareme

He's my dance partner

Hairy?


----------



## Hairazor

Ready to tap?

Scareme


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's chasing bears off her back porch


Goblin


----------



## Goblin

It wasn't easy getting those bears on her back porch

Did you bring the honey Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Sure did

Moon Dog, want to help


----------



## Goblin

are you saying you need help Hairsazor?

Has anybody seen doc Doom lately?


----------



## Hairazor

I have not

Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

Spooky1


----------



## Hairazor

He got tied up

Scareme


----------



## Goblin

She lost her pocket knife

Looks like it's a race between Hairazor and Roxy to see who'll be next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Come on HR


----------



## Hairazor

Just slipped in by a hair

Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Now Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

OK

Kauldron


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Headless


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Roxy


----------



## Hairazor

She will be next


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Sorry, no. It's me! 

Gobby


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, but he should be rising from his coffin right about now. Right, Goblin?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I'm guessing not, but maybe he shall still rise to post next!


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

DarkA


----------



## Dark Angel 27

How did you know?

HR!


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Nopers

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Copchick


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Scareme


----------



## Goblin

Boooooooooooooooooo!

Red Rover!
Red Rover!
Send Hairazor on over!

--------------------------------->
Just follow the arrow Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Did I break through, I kept my eyes shut

Moon Dog


----------



## Goblin

He kept his eyes open......and ran into Roxy!

But can he escape the clutches of he angry anglers from Alabama?


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes I can

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Good to see you in one piece

Doc Doom


----------



## Goblin

He was carried off by pirates

Time for the further adventures of Roxy vs the vampire chickens


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Scareme


----------



## Goblin

I don't Scareme eats yepperd

Fried yeppers in barbecue sauce anyone?


----------



## Moon Dog

Better than noppers

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Agree

Copchick


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Moon Dog


----------



## Goblin

He's out baying at the moon

Hang gliding Roxy?


----------



## Moon Dog

Must be

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Chilly morning

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

tell her to bundle up and wear her golashes

Moon Dog will share his secret recipe for Pickle Pie


----------



## Moon Dog

Hic!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Sounds good

Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

Maybe now?


----------



## Hairazor

Yeah, Goblin next


----------



## Goblin

The Goblin has arrived

Most likely Hairazor will be next


----------



## Hairazor

So right

Moon Dog


----------



## Goblin

Not even close,

Well there's always Doc Doom


----------



## Moon Dog

Maybe, maybe not

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

Moon Dog on the rebound


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, should have thought a little closer to home.

Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Someone call?

Here comes Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Yo!

HR!


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Scareme


----------



## Spooky1

Got the first letter right. 

Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

If you don't where she is who does?

Yooooo Hooooooo Hairazor! Come out come out wherever you are!


----------



## Moon Dog

Still hiding

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Peek

Doc Doom


----------



## Goblin

why is Hairazor peeking at Doc Doom?

Here comes the newly crowned Nebraska Polka champion.........Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Ta-da!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Love your footwork ^

P5


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yay! It's ME! How about hittin me back Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Okey Dokey

Moon Dog if P5 doesn't get here first


----------



## scareme

It's me. Roxy, if she isn't to popular to hang out with us.


----------



## Moon Dog

Must be...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

Scareme


----------



## scareme

Aloha 

Madame Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers 

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Chicken-fried Yeppers with a baked potato

Scareme is around here somewhere


----------



## Moon Dog

She hides pretty good

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

P5


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


stick


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Spooky1


----------



## scareme

I am spooky, but I'm 2 or 3

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

And now the fancy steps of Doc Doom


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

Copchick


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never a cop around when you need one:jol:


Goblin the Mischief Maker


----------



## Goblin

Of coursed I am!


Now Moon Dog the great will pull a rabbit out of...........his pocket!


----------



## Hairazor

He's chasing down the rabbit--

Right, Moon Dog?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Must have gone down the rabbit hole


Goblin


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Not even close....

How about Spooky1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's resting in the recliner


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Scareme


----------



## Goblin

Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

Scared Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Yes, why yes I am

Moon Dog how bout you


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's busy writing mother's day cards for all the HauntForum mothers.

Pumpkin5


----------



## Moon Dog

Looking for a rabbit

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Ok

p5


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Doc Doom


----------



## RoxyBlue

Man, we are so not on a roll


Moon Dog


----------



## Goblin

Can I have my roll with ham please?

Moon Dog will be next, unless it's Hairazor


----------



## Moon Dog

Playing safe eh Goblin 

HR


----------



## RoxyBlue

Got here before she did

Hairazor now


----------



## Hairazor

Now

Kauldron


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## RoxyBlue

Close - we're both girls and classy:jol:

Goblin


----------



## Hairazor

(Yes we are) but we are not Goblin

P5


----------



## Spooky1

Not this Time

Moon Dog?


----------



## Hairazor

Noppers

Roxy


----------



## scareme

Looks like no one on this page has gotten it right.

I'll try with HR


----------



## Goblin

You failed!

Moon Dog or a reasonable facsimile


----------



## Moon Dog

Check (no checks, just cash)

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

It's not morning and I ain't Roxy!

And now Doc Doom on the piano


----------



## Hairazor

He's still tuning it

Roxy, the birthday girl


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woo hoo, I'm here!


Scareme


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Hate to scare ya on yer birthday, but here ya go...BOO.


HairRazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Nopers

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Wrong again

Doc Doom on the prowl?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

Guess again

What's with the chicken costume Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Disguise

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!

Moon Dog


----------



## Lord Homicide

Nope!

NILBOG


----------



## Hairazor

I'm guessing Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor said:


> I'm guessing Goblin


You just won an all expense paid trip to any room in your house!

With your special tour guide........ROXY


----------



## Moon Dog

Still on the trip...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

She's a good guide, only got lost once

P5


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope.

Roxy.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Spooky1


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll tell him you asked about him


Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Another big winner!

TAG!

You're it Moon Dog!


----------



## Moon Dog

Rats...

Now HR is it


----------



## Hairazor

Not for long I hope

Scareme


----------



## RoxyBlue

And the winning streak ends


stick


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Evening all.

HR will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Ding, ding winner

Now for the one and only Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Guess not...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

P5


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not yet.

Goblin will post next.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Moon Dog


----------



## Goblin

He took a wrong turn at Albuquerque

Time for Hairazor on ice


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Moon Dog?


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Moon Dog on the drums


----------



## Hairazor

Oh I bet that will be good

Don't you Doc Doom?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

CrazedH


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Oops, sorry not this time.

johnny thunder will post next.


----------



## Goblin

WHO?

Time for Chapter 6 of Hairazor vs The Moon Men........."Fountain Pen of Doom!"


----------



## Moon Dog

Getting a good seat

HR


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's looking for that pen


Pretty Ghoul


----------



## Hairazor

I finally found the pen

Pretty Ghoul, ready for the show?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I am.

Goblin will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

Roxy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope, me again.

Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

He slept in

Roxy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

She must be at the theater.

lambchop will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Yawn

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

P5


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

PrettyGhoul


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Here I am.

Roxy will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe Spooky1 will fill in for her


----------



## Moon Dog

Guess not

HR


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Goblin


----------



## Hairazor

Yes, I vote for Goblin next


----------



## Moon Dog

Lost by a landslide

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Shaking off that landslide

PrettyGhoul


----------



## scareme

Close, but no cigar.

Want to try again HR?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Present. 

Goblin will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe Scareme?


----------



## Goblin

Maybe, but............NO!

It's up for grabs kids


----------



## Moon Dog

Yo!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Copchick


----------



## PrettyGhoul

She must be busy keeping the peace.

scareme will post next.


----------



## Goblin

Doesn't she know any other words beside Next?

Hairazor will post Rumplestilkskin


----------



## Hairazor

Ummm, I sent him on an errand

Morning Moon Dog


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:He was up last night howling until all hours ....how about Roxy?


----------



## Moon Dog

I'm back

HR


----------



## PrettyGhoul

She's at the library.

Hello Spooky1.


----------



## Hairazor

He turned his back and I sneaked in

Maybe he is looking now--Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Yes........in the wrong direction too!

Looky looky.....it's Roxy playing hooky


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes she is

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Spinwitch


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sorry, she's working on her Prop.

Perhaps Pumpkin5?


----------



## Goblin

Nope jut me

Perhaps Pumpkins 1-4?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nada

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Made it just in time!

spinwitch


----------



## PrettyGhoul

She's still working on her Prop for the contest.

Spooky1 will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Or, Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Back to HR


----------



## Goblin

Why do you have your back to Hairazor, Moon Dog?

Spooky1 or else one of the neighbors


----------



## Hairazor

Am I close enough?

PrettyGhoul


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Here, here I am...here (pushes a startled spinwitch out of the way) oopsie, so sorry.

Auberginer might possibly post next.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Or not (hi, PG!)

Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

OK

Roxy?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I think she said something about sneaking off to the race track for the afternoon, dunno.  :devil:

Terrormaster is probably going to post next.


----------



## Spooky1

You are not correct .... this time

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Winner, winner

Moon Dog


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, me again.

Good morning Roxy!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

PrettyGhoul


----------



## RoxyBlue

Close - we're both pretty:jol:

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Correct!

HR


----------



## Goblin

How do you knows it's the correct HR?

Is Roxy back from the snipe hunt yet?


----------



## Hairazor

Not yet

Scareme


----------



## RoxyBlue

Got your post in before I did:jol:


Goblin


----------



## Hauntiholik

Surprise!!

Roxy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hi Haunti!

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Well wadda'ya know?

HR


----------



## Lord Homicide

Well, wadda'ya don't know brah. 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Scareme


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not just yet.

Spinwitch will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Roxy


----------



## Hauntiholik

It's me!

Roxy


----------



## scareme

It's me! 

Hairy!


----------



## Hairazor

Yo

Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Mia

hr


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

LordH


----------



## PrettyGhoul

He's busy doing good deeds. 

Spooky1 might post next.


----------



## Goblin

He might........but he didn't!

Time for Chapter 12 of Hairazor vs the Vicious Vaspers........."Snap Dragon of Doom"


----------



## Hairazor

Oh snap, I barely got away

Roxy


----------



## Lord Homicide

Evidently she got away. 

Gah-buh-leein


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Lord Homicide

Nope. 

HR


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not this time.

Evil Queen will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Nope, the late HR

Scareme


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmm, perhaps not.


Moon Dog


----------



## Hairazor

I counter with Spooky1


----------



## Lord Homicide

Sorry dudette. 

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Someone call my name?

Benjamin Franklin........or Roxy.


----------



## Hairazor

Ben here

Moon Dog


----------



## Goblin

who the #@% &@ is Ben Here Moon Dog?

Is it one of Moon Dog's relatives?


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe?

Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Maybe not

HR


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's somewhere else at the moment.

But perhaps she'll grace us with an appearance now.


----------



## Hairazor

I sure will

Roxy still here?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

She's busy watching her favorite online soap opera "The Seven Sweet Smelling Husbands of Suzy Siren". 

Lord Homicide might post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Or might not

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Pretty Ghoul


----------



## PrettyGhoul

That's me.

I believe Roxy will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Now Roxy will post


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe Roxy will appear now


----------



## RoxyBlue

I feel so popular


spinwitch


----------



## PrettyGhoul

She's been busy gardening.

Hauntiholik will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

I believe she is busy right now

LordH


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not just yet.

Lambchop are you here?


----------



## Spooky1

No Lambchops here

I think it's Hairazor turn next


----------



## Hairazor

Ding ding Winner

Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

DarkA


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope, not this time.

scareme will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

I'll pass it on o her..........

Morning Roxy!


----------



## Moon Dog

Still no

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Guess not

HR


----------



## Goblin

You guessed wrong!

Hot enough for you Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Way too

Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sorry, not just yet.

Evil Queen will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Oops

Moon Dog?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Morning all.

Spooky1 just might, possibly post next.


----------



## Goblin

Not a chanced!

and now.........Moon Dog on the fiddle


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry, new strings...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

PrettyGhoul


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hello. 

GothicCandle could/should post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nada

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Yes! Your vision of the future was correct!

Maybe Roxy will be next?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm looking for Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Keep looking

HR


----------



## RoxyBlue

Keep looking:jol:


Goblin


----------



## Hairazor

Late again

Scareme


----------



## Moon Dog

Boo...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Pretty Ghoul


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Moon Dog


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Oops missed it.

Perhaps Goblin will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Roxy next?


----------



## Moon Dog

Guess not

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Okey Dokey

LordH


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hopefully soon but not just yet.

I just know Roxy will post next.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are so smart AND psychic!


Goblin


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hmmm...time to try this psychic thing again.

I strongly feel that Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

You are good. 

Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

You are correct!

How about Roxy next?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, honey!

Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

LizzyB


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Roxy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Boo! Sorry just me.

Hello Moon Dog.


----------



## Goblin

I told him the birds would eat those breadcrumbs!

Is Hairazor still on the loose?


----------



## Moon Dog

Let's tune in and see...

HR


----------



## Lord Homicide

Wrong frequency... Let's adjust it. Just. About. Got it. 

HR!


----------



## Hairazor

I was lost but now I'm found

Pretty Ghoul


----------



## RoxyBlue

She is lost but I am found


Goblin may make a rare daytime appearance:devil:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

He's relaxing at the beach.

Maybe Lizzyborden will post next.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Maybe not... 

Sun's set, so Goblin can't be tanning... Right Goblin?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

Roxy, proud owner of the brand new dragon


----------



## Lord Homicide

She must be still trying to figure out how to put it together. 

Roxy, let us know when you're done


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Must be still busy with her dragon but I'm (sadly) dragonless. 

Utilizing my faux psychic ability I believe Johnny Thunder will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Powers must need recharging

DarkA


----------



## graveyardmaster

Sorry to disappoint u

HR


----------



## Goblin

The dragons told me someone's been looking for me

Was it you Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Always

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Always me?

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yes, you too

GYM


----------



## morgan8586

Nope...

JT?


----------



## Goblin

Not even close.

Look........There's Roxy!


----------



## Moon Dog

Where?

All I see is HR


----------



## Hairazor

Roxy is waiting in the wings, right Roxy?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

...maybe the theater wings.

I think Hauntiholik will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

All this talk about wings, now I'm hungry

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Timed once again for the ever awesome Goblin!

For my first trick.........

Appear Moon Dog


----------



## Lord Homicide

Keep practicing

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Ta-Da!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

LizzyB


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Pretty Ghoul


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hi Roxy!

Look...I think I see graveyardmaster!


----------



## Moon Dog

Where?

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Pretty Ghoul


----------



## PrettyGhoul

You are correct. 

I'm pretty sure I see Spooky1. No fair hiding.


----------



## Hairazor

He is really hiding like a pro

Moon Dog, can you find him?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I think Moon Dog passed out from the heat.

Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Correct

GYM


----------



## Moon Dog

Woke up from the heat

Roxy


----------



## Hairazor

She will be along directly


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Okey Dokey

Pretty Ghoul


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hello!

Lord Homicide will post next.


----------



## Goblin

Are you sure he knows how to spell next? 

PrettyGhoul will post Volkswagon


----------



## Moon Dog

Guess not

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

LizzyB


----------



## Goblin

Lizzy be what?

Oncde again is time for Hairazor and her banjo sing-a-long


----------



## Moon Dog

This will be good

Take it away HR


----------



## Hairazor

A one and a two and a

Roxy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Catchy tune...oops I'm not Roxy, I'll go find her. :googly: 

Roxy?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Did you find her yet?

Roxy is over here.


----------



## Moon Dog

Since we know where she is

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Spooky1


----------



## Lord Homicide

Did you try spooky2?

HR


----------



## Hairazor

I didn't think that far

GYM


----------



## Goblin

The gym is closed on Sundays.

OMIGOD! PrettyGhoul ate all the strawberry doughnuts!

For shame PrettyGhoul!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Huh? um...no I didn't (wipes pink sugar crystals off her mouth with the back of her sticky pink stained hand). 

Hey... is that SPOOKY J? :biggrinkin:


----------



## Hairazor

Not this time

Moon Dog


----------



## Lord Homicide

Nope, sorry. 

Moon Dawg


----------



## Goblin

Bot even close
Moon Dog......Front and center!


----------



## Lord Homicide

None closer than I

Moon Dog


----------



## Hairazor

He's busy so I'll pop in

Roxy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Roxy's walking Abby so me again.

Hauntiholik might post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Surprise!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

LordH


----------



## PrettyGhoul

He's on The Throne. Oops I mean he's trying out Dr. Maniaco's Throne. 

But look there's Pumpkin5!


----------



## Hairazor

She's busy plotting faces for her pumpkins for Halloween

Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry, wrong number

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

Pretty Ghoul


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Here I am. 

Do I see Goblin? :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not just yet...Hairazor is very busy feeding Cedric breakfast. 

Good Morning Lord Homicide.


----------



## Hairazor

He's playing Lord of the Manor at the moment

Roxy


----------



## Lord Homicide

She must still be watching the show. 

PG


----------



## Goblin

It's rated PG? Must be a Disney film
That there Homicide feller will post Next or rudabaga


----------



## Moon Dog

I'll stand in

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

P5


----------



## Lord Homicide

Howdy

Toxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Toxy?

Goblin


----------



## Lord Homicide

Oops. 

Goblin


----------



## Hairazor

He's working on mischief right now

Copchick


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I think Copchick is camping somewhere near Nevado Coropuna in Southern Peru looking for sacred apus.  Hopefully she is successful and returns soon. 

Pumpkin5 hopefully might, possibly post next.


----------



## Hairazor

She's busy making ghosts at the moment

Moon Dog


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Moon Dog sent me to tell you he'd be here eventually.

Moon Dog


----------



## Lord Homicide

Eventually...

Yo, moon dawg!


----------



## Hairazor

He had a long weekend so I'll fill in

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Fill her in with WHAT?

The redurn of PrettyGhoul!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hello 

Good Morning Moon Dog!


----------



## Moon Dog

Morning y'all

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

P5


----------



## PrettyGhoul

She's working on her ghosts and hopefully will pop in later.

Is that Lord Homicide?!


----------



## Goblin

Is what Lord Homicide?

If anybody had told me PrettyGhoul would be siting in a pumpkin patch
on Halloween night I would have said they're crazy!


----------



## Moon Dog

She's still there

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

LordH


----------



## PrettyGhoul

He's hiding but maybe...

Goblin will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Or not

HR


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not yet


Goblin


----------



## Hairazor

Me, me me me

Pretty Ghoul


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Evening all. :biggrinkin:

Spooky1 will post next. :eekin:


----------



## Goblin

He lost his dictionary

Happy Go Lucky Hairazor


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes, she will be next


----------



## Hairazor

Yes she will

Roxy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I've read reports that an evil ogress has Roxy chained to her desk at work. 
:eekin: She's almost free but until then:

Good Morning Hairazor. :biggrinkin:


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

P5


----------



## Lord Homicide

Sorry

Roxy


----------



## Hairazor

LizzyB


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Maybe later.

Lord Homicide


----------



## Lord Homicide

Quite possibly. 

Moon Dog


----------



## Goblin

Possibly.......Butt no

Hairazor and her elephant Spunky


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

She's next


----------



## Hairazor

Spunky was on the loose

Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Speaking of spunky...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

LordH


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

GYM


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sorry, no. :eekin:

Roxy will post next. :biggrinkin:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Surprise! No.

PG will post next.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Hi Hauntiholik (waves) 

Look I think I see Hairazor!


----------



## Hairazor

You do

MoonDog


----------



## Moon Dog

Yo!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Copchick


----------



## Moon Dog

Who?

HR


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Goblin


----------



## Hairazor

Noppers

LizzyB


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yes

LizzyB


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sorry, not this time. :devil:

Roxy will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Roxy


----------



## scareme

You would never in a million. well maybe a hundred, or 7 days think of me.

HR again?


----------



## Hairazor

OK

Copchick


----------



## scareme

I got you again. Oh you're so gullible. I could do this all week.

What's Gobby up to?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I don't have a clue....how about HR??


----------



## PrettyGhoul

She's busy sending out invitations to her Halloween party. 

I think Hauntiholik will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Actually I drove 4 hours to my daughter's and was busy All day till now.

Goblin


----------



## scareme

I'm stalking you Hairazor. Right behind you every step.

It's 3:30 am. Are you going it tonight Gobby?


----------



## Hairazor

You would have had an easy time stalking me as I went through Dubuque, Scareme

Moon Dog


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I am guessing Moon Dog.


----------



## Moon Dog

You would be... correct

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Scareme


----------



## scareme

Oh dang, you have caught onto my wily ways. Yes, you've caught me. 

It's early yet so I think Hairazor is still up.


----------



## Hairazor

Right you are

Copchick


----------



## Moon Dog

Who?

Goblin


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

Roxy


----------



## scareme

Sorry

Back to HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

HOWDY!

Would I be wrong if I picked Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

No, you wouldn't...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

PrettyG


----------



## scareme

Hee Hee Hee You don't see me right behind you.

Come back to me HR.


----------



## Hairazor

I never think to look over my shoulder

But I'm passing it back to Scareme


----------



## scareme

Why thank you. I'm ever so pleased to accept this honor. 

I'm so emotional I can't think of anyone but HR.


----------



## Hairazor

Played right into my hands

But I'm going for Goblin next


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry

Back to HR


----------



## scareme

and you are a sorry one.

I'm thinking Roxy will check in soon.


----------



## Hairazor

Nope, me

Roxy next though


----------



## scareme

Not so fast

And since Roxy seems a bit slow today, it back to you HR.


----------



## Hairazor

You and I seem to be playing Next Tag, 

Back to Scareme


----------



## scareme

I think you and I are in a posting race. I'm running out of breath trying to stay ahead of you. But inevitable you'll pass me some day, young whippersnapper. But just try and pass Roxy or Gobby. There's the hitch.

HR, come on girl I know you can do it!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Done

Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

He missed th bus

There shall come a Hairazor


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

Now HR


----------



## Hairazor

Now

Copchick


----------



## scareme

No

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Seems a bit deserted, Scareme again


----------



## scareme

21 hours? Boy, you waited a long time for me.

Come back to me HR.


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Goblin


----------



## scareme

Hello, is anybody home?

It's just you and me, HR


----------



## Hairazor

Where are all the members?

P5


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Next is Goblin !


----------



## Hairazor

Noppers

Now Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Someone summon the Goblin?

Must've been Hairazor


----------



## Moon Dog

Maybe...

Let me ask her


----------



## Hairazor

I did indeed

Scareme


----------



## Lord Homicide

Take my kids for the weekend? Did that scare you?

Roxy


----------



## Hairazor

Hopefully a clot free Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

LordH


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Scareme


----------



## Goblin

Her pedal car broke the chain.

Maybe Moon Duck.... er.....Dog will give her a ride.


----------



## Moon Dog

Quack...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Roxy


----------



## scareme

I feel sick

HR


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Gobby


----------



## Hairazor

Moon Dog up next?


----------



## Lord Homicide

I feel sick

HR


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Oh dear, feel better scareme and Lord H (puts on a surgical face mask) 

Look! I think I see Copchick!


----------



## Hairazor

Glad to see you able to post

Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Roxy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not just yet.

Hello Moon Dog.


----------



## Moon Dog

Hello!

HR will be next


----------



## Hairazor

Correct

PrettyG


----------



## Lord Homicide

Pretty gall dang sick today actually. 

Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

LizzyB


----------



## RoxyBlue

Surprise!

Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

He was so surprised he couldn't respond

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

LordH


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## xredge

Stressed

Roxy


----------



## Hairazor

Perhaps she will be next


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Or not. 

Lord Homicide are you feeling better?


----------



## Moon Dog

Tune in tomorrow and see

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

Goblin


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Morning. 

xredge will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

I'm budging in

P5


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

LizzyB


----------



## Hauntiholik

Morning Hairazor!

PG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

How did you guess? 

Scareme could post next...if she's, hopefully, feeling better.


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Copchick


----------



## Spooky1

Incorrect

PrettyGhoul?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

You are correct (waves hello). 

I believe Goblin will post next. :devil:


----------



## Goblin

Give that girl a cookie!

Hairazor will be hopping by anytime now.


----------



## Moon Dog

Here she comes now


----------



## Hairazor

Breathless but here

Scareme


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Believe it or not I think she is out buying more new props!!!:googly: 
How about Roxy Blue?


----------



## Moon Dog

How about her?

HR is next


----------



## Hairazor

And Roxy is next


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Okey Dokey

PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning! 

Roxy will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Copchick


----------



## Moon Dog

Guess not...

HR


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Surprise!!! (OK maybe not  )

I'm just warming up the seat for Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Ohhh toasty warm, thanks

Scareme


----------



## Moon Dog

Boo!

HR


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time

Perhaps Hairazor will grace us with her presence next.


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hello! Here I am. 

Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes I will

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

Roxy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not just yet.

Maybe Lord Homicide will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

If not him maybe EvilA


----------



## Goblin

They lost their keys!

Are they still letting PrettyGhoul run loose?


----------



## Moon Dog

There she goes now...

HR will catch her


----------



## Hairazor

Oooh, she sure can run fast

Can't you PrettyG


----------



## Goblin

What was that blur?

That you PrettyGhoul?


----------



## Hairazor

Probably

Moon Dog


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Moon Dog's taking a little nap so maybe later. Sorry, I was running pretty fast. Sugar high from my gluttony with the b-day cake. :eekin:

I think Hauntiholik will post next. :biggrinkin:


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Roxy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope it's me.

Moon Dog might post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

I sure might...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

PrettyG


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

Spooky1


----------



## graveyardmaster

Hairazor said:


> Yep
> 
> Spooky1


Sorry to barge my way in....

Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Always happy to see you ^ pop in

LordH


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not even close


Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

PrettyG


----------



## graveyardmaster

Nopeeee...Evening

Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Ohh, I keep just missing you

Scareme


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not this time but I think...

Lord Homicide will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Roxy


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry

GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

You called....

Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Moon Dog


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Moon Dog is busy howling at the moon. 

Hauntiholik will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Gym


----------



## graveyardmaster

On a winning streak....

Hairazor


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Now HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Scareme


----------



## Goblin

Yeppers scare you?

Well leave them alone Hairazor!


----------



## Moon Dog

What he said...

Right HR


----------



## Hairazor

O------K if you insist

GYM


----------



## PrettyGhoul

graveyardmaster is off chasing Unicorns.  He'll be back later. 

Look! I think I see a cloud of glitter, must be the birthday dude... *Goblin* will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

Next is HR


----------



## Hairazor

Is

Roxy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I just saw her a little while ago...

Moon Dog might possibly post next.


----------



## graveyardmaster

Barking up the wrong tree...

PrettyGhoul


----------



## Moon Dog

Woof

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

You are correct and Good Morning. :eekin:

Hauntiholik will post next. :biggrinkin:


----------



## graveyardmaster

Nopeeeeeeeeeee

hr


----------



## Hairazor

Geez GYM, just missed you

Scareme


----------



## graveyardmaster

Nopeeeeeeeeeeee still here

HR lol


----------



## Goblin

Don't ya'll get tired of being wrong all the time.

Oh look.........it's Moon Dog!


----------



## Hairazor

He's sleeping in after a busy night of howling

EvilA


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

Back to HR


----------



## PrettyGhoul

She's still recovering from her party. I heard it was killer. 

Lord Homicide will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

You heard right

GYM


----------



## Moon Dog

Nopers

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Good Halloween Morning

PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Happy Halloween everyone! :eekin::eekin:

graveyardmaster will post next. :biggrinkin:


----------



## Moon Dog

Or not...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

I'm here

Spooky1


----------



## PrettyGhoul

He's relaxing after the _big night._  

Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Yay!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Aye

Scareme


----------



## Moon Dog

Boo!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yikes, I'm scared

P5


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not sure where she's hiding but in the meantime...

Hauntiholik will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Or Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Someone call me.

Hairazor.......unless she's suffering candy withdrawl


----------



## Hairazor

Got the shakes

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Yo!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

LizzyB


----------



## Goblin

wrong guess

Timd for chapter ten of Roxy vs. the Potato People........"Hammer of Doom"


----------



## Moon Dog

Guess not

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

GYM


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

OK

PrettyG


----------



## Moon Dog

Mia

hr


----------



## Hairazor

Scareme


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not this time. 

Lord Homicide will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

LizzyB


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Copchick


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time.


Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hello (waves) 

I think Roxy will post next.


----------



## Goblin

WHO?

Whichever one doesn't trip over the others getting here!


----------



## Moon Dog

That would be me...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

You are right. 

Goblin will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

He's plotting glitter wars

Rahnfan


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

Roxy


----------



## Hairazor

She is otherwise occupied at the moment

PrettyG


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Roxy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not this time.

Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes, yes I will

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hello. 

Perhaps Lord Homicide will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

He's sleeping off turkey

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Yeppers!

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yo

GYM


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Scareme


----------



## Moon Dog

Boo!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Ahhhhh!

Roxy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Maybe later.

Goblin will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

LizzyB


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not!

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Yo!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Present but unaccountable

PrettyG


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

Back to HR


----------



## PrettyGhoul

She was a little busy setting Elf traps but look...I think I see her coming now!

Hairazor might post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

Spooky1


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not just yet. 

I think Goblin will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Here I am. 

I believe xredge will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

I'm guessing the glitter king, Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

LizzyB


----------



## Moon Dog

Nopers

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Goblin


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope, just me but I think he said he'd swing by later. 

Goblin will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Where'd everybody go?

HR


----------



## Hairazor

It is kind of silent isn't it?

Scareme


----------



## Moon Dog

Boo

HR


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Surprise! 

I think Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

You are correct

Roxy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No but hopefully soon.

I think Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Yo!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Spooky1


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Evening. 

Hauntiholik will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

OK

now LizzyB


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

GYM


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not at the moment


Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes ma'am

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Spooky1


----------



## PrettyGhoul

He's still out hunting elves. 

Goblin will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

EvilA


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not at this time. 

Hauntiholik will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

Copchick


----------



## Lizzyborden

Nope!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

P5


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Scareme


----------



## Moon Dog

Boo!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

How bout LizzyB or PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Afternoon all. 

Lizzyborden will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Or not...

Roxy


----------



## Lizzyborden

Here I am!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Present

Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

P5


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Merry Christmas! 

Roxy will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Or not

Moon Dog


----------



## Evil Andrew

nope

P5


----------



## Hairazor

She's busy at the moment

Roxy


----------



## Lizzyborden

Nope!

Moon Dog


----------



## PrettyGhoul

He's busy celebrating New Year's Day. 


Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

LizzyB


----------



## Lizzyborden

Yep!

PG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hello. 

Goblin will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

You are correct. 

Lizzyborden will post next.


----------



## Lizzyborden

Yep!

Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Lord Homicide

Nope

Nilbog, I mean Goblin.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, it's eulByxoR


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

I am behind on my Haunt posting due to a staff meeting at the Library first thing then a perm as soon as I got home

LizzyB


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not just yet. 

SPOOKY J will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Scareme


----------



## Moon Dog

Boo

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Ahhhh, I'm scared

P5


----------



## Lizzyborden

Nope!

Moon Dog will be next


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup

Now HR will appear


----------



## Hairazor

Correct

Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Glad to oblige

LizzyB


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not this time.  

Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes indeedy

HR is next


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hello, I'm here. 

Lizzyborden will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Right after me


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Chilly good morning

GYM


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sorry but no. 

Goblin will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Roxy


----------



## Lizzyborden

Nope!

Moon Dog


----------



## Goblin

Woof! Woof!

Why is Hairazor posting on rollerskates?


----------



## Moon Dog

Don't know...

Why are you HR?


----------



## Hairazor

I can get around the Haunt faster that way

Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

LizzyB


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

You have chosen wisely Grasshopper!

Tell her what she's won Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

An all expenses paid trip to your own home!

HR is our next contestant, come on down!


----------



## Hairazor

"jumping up and down" here I am

PrettyG


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

What is you're bid HR


----------



## Hairazor

2 apples

Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Anyone????


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup...

Guess it's just us HR


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning. 

Hairazor will post next. :jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Sure will

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Sho nuff!

Either Roxy or Paul Revere will be next


----------



## Moon Dog

The witches are coming!

HR (not a witch )


----------



## Hairazor

Are you sure? ^

PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I've been called a witch before.  

Lizzyborden will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

WHAT?

DogRazor? 
or is it
MoonGhoul?
or is it
PrettyHair?

Take your pick


----------



## Moon Dog

Ummm... Okay

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Ummm... Okay also

PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Evening all. 

Roxy will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Or not...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

LizzyB


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not just yet, hopefully soon. 


In the meantime I think Goblin will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

He's tied up...

HR, what are you doing with that rope?


----------



## Lizzyborden

You really don't want to know!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Correct, you don't wan to know

Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bingo!


Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Yo!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Spooky1


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope. 

Goblin will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

OK

Copchick


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I think I heard she's taking a well earned vacation skiing in the Swiss Alps. 

I believe Hauntiholik will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Scareme


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope. 

Lets see...I think Lizzyborden will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Still nope...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Roxy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Just missed her. 

Goblin will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope again...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

GYM


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No...it must be the time zone difference with Scotland.  

Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

PrettyG


----------



## Lizzyborden

Nope,

But I'm sure PG will be next


----------



## PrettyGhoul

You're right. 

Goblin will post next.


----------



## Goblin

Acuatty I was gonna post Rudabaga

I promised Jack the Ripper he could be next


----------



## Moon Dog

He's busy

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

P5


----------



## PrettyGhoul

She's busy admiring her beautiful pumpkins. Hopefully later.  :jol:

I believe Spooky1 will post next.  :jol:


----------



## Moon Dog

Or not...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Present

PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hello. 

Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes I will

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Roxy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not quick enough. 

I believe Lizzyborden will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Or not...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Goblin


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Surprise!! OK maybe not.  Goblin must be taking an extra long nap. HR you should poke him and wake him up. :devil:

Goblin will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Mia

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yo!!

Copchick


----------



## PrettyGhoul

She's relaxing after a busy Valentine's Day. 

scareme will post next.


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

PrettyGhoul wiill post toasties next


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Spooky1


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning. 

Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

OK

Moon Dog


----------



## Lizzyborden

Nope,

but Moon Dog is on his way


----------



## Moon Dog

Here I is

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

LizzyB


----------



## graveyardmaster

Sorry to barge my way in

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Love seeing you pop in

Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Back to you HR


----------



## Hairazor

Sometimes I fell like a ping pong ball, we need more active fun and gamers

Spooky1


----------



## RoxyBlue

Close - sorta


Moon Dog


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not just yet.

Lizzyborden will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Back to ping ping HR


----------



## Hairazor

boing boing boing

Scareme


----------



## Lizzyborden

Nope!

Roxy will be next


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

We're not in Oz anymore HR


----------



## Hairazor

I know, scary

GYM


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope, 'tis I.   

I believe Hauntiholik will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Broken record - HR


----------



## Lizzyborden

Nope

But I hear HR coming this way


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, that was me, my heels make loud clippity clop sounds. 

Roxy will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Late but here

And yes, Roxy next


----------



## Lizzyborden

Nope, ''tis I

But Roxy is on her way


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

Maybe Roxy will appear now


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe


----------



## Lizzyborden

Not yet

Pretty Ghoul will be next


----------



## PrettyGhoul

(waves to Lizzyborden) You are correct. 

I believe graveyardmaster will post next.


----------



## graveyardmaster

You rang...

PrettyGhoul


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Evening all. 

Goblin will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe next


----------



## Lizzyborden

Nope

But I'm sure Goblin is right behind me!


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

But HR is


----------



## Hairazor

Correct

EvilA


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not this time. 

Lizzyborden will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Or not

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Spooky1


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I don't think Abby is allowing him out of bed yet. 

I think Lizzyborden will post next.


----------



## Lizzyborden

You are so right!

Moon Dog will be next!


----------



## Moon Dog

Right-O!

HR is next


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Scareme


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope, but hopefully soon. 

Lord Homicide will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Present

PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Here 

I think Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Yo!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Where is our Goblin?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Afternoon all. ^ That is a good question. Goblin, stop hiding!! 

Lizzyborden will post next.


----------



## Goblin

N-E-X-T

Lo and behold.......PrettyGhoul

Chuckles the Clown was busy.


----------



## Moon Dog

Welcome back

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Present

Scareme


----------



## Lizzyborden

Nope

Pretty Ghoul is next


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Evening all. 

Goblin will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Missed it by that much...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

LizzyB


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Evening all.  ^ Maybe she didn't hear you.

*Lizzyborden will post next.*


----------



## Moon Dog

Still not listening

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Anyone who wants to build their post count for the prop challenge


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hello.  

Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes I will

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Spooky1


----------



## scareme

You never saw that one coming, did you?

Prettyghoul.


----------



## Hairazor

You pop up at interesting places

Goblin


----------



## scareme

Don't you know it.

Roxy?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

LizzyB


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Morning all and nope it's me.  

scareme will post next.


----------



## scareme

Damn, you're good.

Now looking into my magic 8 ball, I see Hairazor.


----------



## Hairazor

Keep that eight ball

Copchick


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

Roxy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Maybe tomorrow. 

Goblin will post next. :jol:


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

Scareme


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope, it's me.  

Lizzyborden will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

Back to you HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Copchick


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Evening all.  

I believe graveyardmaster will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

LizzyB


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Scareme


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time.

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Yo!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

P5


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

GYM


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Evening and sorry no, not this time.  

I think Goblin will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

PrettyG


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time.


Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Spooky1


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Maybe tomorrow. 


Lizzyborden will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Or not...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Hello all

Scareme


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Evening all! 

Johnny Thunder will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Guess not...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

P5 in the Haunt?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

:jol: Guess not, hopefully tomorrow. :jol:

Hauntiholik will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

So wise

Roxy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not this time. 

Maybe Scareme will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Sounds good to me


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

LizzyB


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Evening and Nope. 

I think Goblin will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

HR


----------



## Hairazor

You called?

PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Present! 

I think Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes I will

HR is next


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

LordH


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not just yet but hopefully soon. 

graveyardmaster will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Or not

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Scareme


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope, not this time. 

I believe Goblin will post next.


----------



## Goblin

NEXT!

More than likely it will Hairazor.........

Unless Moon Dog beats her to it..........

Or PrettyGhoul beats him to it...........

Heck fire, I'll just be next!


----------



## Moon Dog

As long as I'm in there somewhere

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Came in second

EvilA


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not this time. 

Roxy will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Noppers

Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Okey dokey

Roxy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sadly no, just me. :googly:

Perhaps Lizzyborden will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Or not

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Drizzly morning to all

Spooky1


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Surprise.   

Goblin will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

LizzyB


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Rats must have just missed her.  

Hauntiholik will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Or not

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Here I am!  

I think GothicCandle will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Moon Dog


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope, he must be on some sort of Moon Dog secret mission; looking forward to his return.

I believe Scareme will post next.


----------



## Goblin

Bet you believe in leprechauns too

Why did Hairazor mug the Easter Bunny?


----------



## Hairazor

Bunny tried to by-pass my house

Moon Dog


----------



## Goblin

You have chosen wrong again


Is PrettyGhoul still bowling overhand?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hey! You told me to do that and now I'm banned from the Bowling Alley.  

Good Morning Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Scareme


----------



## PrettyGhoul

She's busy chasing Moon Dog. 

I'm just about positive Roxy will post next.


----------



## scareme

I finally caught Moon Doggy.

Who is that I hear tiptoeing down the steps? It's Hairazor.


----------



## Hairazor

I thought I was being quiet

PrettyG


----------



## stick

But you stepped on a twig. 

Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Scareme


----------



## scareme

You Rang? In my best Lurch voice. 

Right back at Hairazor.


----------



## Hairazor

Ok

Goblin in the Haunt?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I think Scareme locked him in a closet   but maybe

Stick will post next.


----------



## Goblin

Does he know how to spell it?

I said it before and I 'll say it again........
No matter how fast you paddle that canoe Hairazor
you're not gonna get PrettyGhoul up on those water skis!


----------



## stick

Hairazor is coming in.


----------



## Hairazor

Boy are my arms tired

Sorry I didn't get you up on those skis PrettyG but you can be up next here


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Just paddle faster HR, I bet I can do it.

Scareme will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

She's on break

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Yo

Roxy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

She must be taking a really long nap.  I'll send Goblin to wake her up. 

In the meantime I think Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Correct-o

GYM


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Evening all! 

I believe Stick will post next.


----------



## scareme

Night Night

Hairazor. Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Recovering from the tornado

PrettyGhoul will be next


----------



## Moon Dog

Or not

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Scareme


----------



## Moon Dog

Boo!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Ahhhhh!!

PrettyG


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope.

Moon Dog


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Guess not yet, but hopefully later. 

I think Goblin will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Guess again

Time for the next chapter of Hairazor vs. the Purple Wuzzles......"Spatula of Horror!"


----------



## Hairazor

Lost my spatula, can I use a flyswatter?

Moon Dog


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not just yet. 

Scareme will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

P5


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'll go find her.  In the meantime...

Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Scareme


----------



## GhoulGirl13

Wrong.

I’m pretty knew here, but I think Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Correct

HR


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning.  Oops no HR...I'll go get her... 

Hairazor will post next. :jol:


----------



## Hairazor

I will

looking for P5


----------



## Moon Dog

Still looking

HR is next


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

GhoulGirl13


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Evening and nope.

Goblin will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hello. 

I believe Roxy will post next.


----------



## Goblin

You also believe in leprechauns too, don't you?

Accompanying PrettyGhoul on the kazoo is
Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Yes

where is PrettyG for her solo


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Solo huh? As a kindness to all, I advise you to cover your ears. 

Up next...Moon Dog who will dance a little jig.


----------



## Goblin

I've seen him dance. Looks like he's stomping cockroaches!

How many did you kill Moon Dog?

Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! and Ha!


----------



## Moon Dog

2,567,763

Next up HR


----------



## Moon Dog

Or not

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Present

Scareme


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor's giving out presents!

PrettyGhoul lost the toss so she's next


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'm pretty sure someone did a slight of hand thing but OK. :googly: 

Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Yay!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

Scareme


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope, it's me.  

I believe Goblin will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

Copchick


----------



## Spooky1

Incorrect

Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Yo!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yo Yo

Roxy


----------



## Johnnylee

Nope


Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Spooky1


----------



## Hairazor

Return to Johnnylee


----------



## Johnnylee

Yep

Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet...

Now HR


----------



## Johnnylee

Nope


Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Finally here

Copchick


----------



## Johnnylee

nope


Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

But of course

EvilA


----------



## Johnnylee

Nope still me and the one who is right should be added to a list to see who guesses the right poster the most times.

Hairazor?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope, it's me. 

Goblin will post next.


----------



## Johnnylee

nope still me


Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Back to Johnnylee


----------



## Johnnylee

yep

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Next up Goblin


----------



## Johnnylee

nope


Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

HR is next


----------



## Johnnylee

nope

Moon dog?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope

PrettyG


----------



## Johnnylee

nope

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Sure, why not

Scareme


----------



## Johnnylee

nope

Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

She's next...


----------



## Johnnylee

nope its me again

Now Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

Back to Johnnylee


----------



## Johnnylee

yep


Hairazor?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hello and no, it's me. :devil:

Goblin will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Or not

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Johnnylee


----------



## Johnnylee

good morning and nope


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

Scareme


----------



## Johnnylee

nope


Hairazor


----------



## RoxyBlue

She could use a break


Moon Dog the Magnificent


----------



## Johnnylee

No


Ill still say Hairazor,she has been a fun game partner!


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Goblin?


----------



## Johnnylee

nope

Hairazor?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning and nope. 

"Moon Dog the Magnificent" will post next.


----------



## Goblin

I heard he was changing his name to Moon Pie

Any truth to that Mr. Moony?


----------



## Moon Dog

Moonie for short

HR


----------



## Johnnylee

nope

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Back to Johnnylee


----------



## Hairazor

Here

PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Here I am. 

Lizzyborden will post next.


----------



## Johnnylee

nope its me

Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Moon Dog


----------



## Johnnylee

nope


PrettyGhoul


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Evening all. 

Johnnylee will post next.


----------



## Johnnylee

yep

Prettyghoul


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hello. 

Goblin will post next.


----------



## Goblin

Okay

Had enough PrettyGhoul?


----------



## Hairazor

She's on break

Moon Dog


----------



## Johnnylee

NOPE

Hairazor


----------



## Johnnylee

Nope


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

OK

EvilA


----------



## Johnnylee

Nope


Hairazor


----------



## PrettyGhoul

She's busy celebrating National Dance Like A Chicken Day. 

Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Johnnylee

Nope

PrettyGhoul


----------



## Moon Dog

Nada

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

GYM


----------



## RoxyBlue

Haven't seen him here in a while


Goblin


----------



## Johnnylee

Nope

Hairazor


----------



## PrettyGhoul

HR is busy celebrating National Nylon Stocking Day. 

Spooky1 will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Actually I was basket weaving

Johnnylee


----------



## Goblin

He's at his ballet class

And now Roxy will charleston her way into our hearts


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet...

Next up HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Johnnylee


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Evening all!! Hmm Johnnylee must be lost in the forum...I'll go find him. 

Johnnylee will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Present

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

PrettyG


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Long shot - Pumpkin5


----------



## Hairazor

How bout our Fav, Goblin


----------



## PrettyGhoul

He must have gotten an early start on celebrating National Visit Your Relatives Day. :lolkin: :lolkin:

Johnnylee will post next. :biggrinkin:


----------



## Hairazor

I will second that ^


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not even close


PrettyGhoul the Perfect


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Evening and sadly not even superficially. 

Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Yes I will

Copchick


----------



## PrettyGhoul

She's busy watching the Royal Wedding. 

Roxy will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Guess not

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Johnnylee


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hmm...are we concerned JohnnyLee is MIA? 

Goblin will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

I'm going for Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Here!

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Afternoon all! 

Roxy will post next.


----------



## Goblin

She's doing unauthorized rain dances again.

PrettyG found out it snows when she does the charleston


----------



## Moon Dog

Good to know...

HR is next


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Roxy, the birthday girl, I'm going to make a cake and think of you


----------



## Moon Dog

Too busy eating cake

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

GYM


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Evening all.  Last I heard graveyardmaster was busy hunting the Loch Ness Monster. 

I believe Goblin will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet...

Now to sound like a broken record... HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here, here, here

Spooky1


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Guess he's still celebrating Roxy's birthday. 

Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Goblin or Moon Dog


----------



## Goblin

Moon Dog missed the boat.

Hairazor has joined forces with PrettyGhoul to battle the Wheezy Whazzits


----------



## Hairazor

Yep and she's up next


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Happy Memorial Day all!  

Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes I will

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Scareme


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope, it's me!  

Goblin will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

Roxy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not this time. 

Johnnylee will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

Scareme


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Perhaps PrettyGhoul will make an appearance


----------



## Moon Dog

Perhaps not

HR will


----------



## Hairazor

Yes I will

How out PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hello!!  

I believe Hauntiholik will post next. :jol:


----------



## Moon Dog

He has as well

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Here I am. 

Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes I will

HR


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think he's out joy riding a lawn tractor through the local Walmart.


PrettyGhoul


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Evening all.  Walmart is bound to spoil Goblin's fun and kick him out soon so I feel safe in saying...

Goblin will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Or not

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

You are correct.  

Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Correct

HR


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope it's me. 

Spooky1 will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

I think he is knocking down Zs

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

OK

PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Afternoon all.  

Roxy will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

How bout LizzyB


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Oops, just missed her. 

I think scareme will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe next


----------



## Moon Dog

Maybe not

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Spooky1


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope. 

Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup

HR


----------



## Goblin

A funny thing happened on her way to the forum.....she got lost

PrettyGhoul wants to build a basketball court in Who will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Well I won't get in her way

PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Thank you and evening all...oops Good Morning 

Goblin will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Evening! 

Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

That would be me

HR


----------



## PrettyGhoul

She's at the movies maybe tomorrow. 

In the meantime...I think Roxy will post next.


----------



## Goblin

You guessed wrong

Mr. Fudd said HairWazor will be next


----------



## Moon Dog

He was wrong

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Now I appear

JohnnyL


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nuh-uh


Moon Dog


----------



## PrettyGhoul

He's resting up for the next full moon. 

Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Yes she will

Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Okey dokey

PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Afternoon. 

Roxy will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Or not

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Who?

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

JohnnyL


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Who? (hehehe, couldn't resist  )

Goblin will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

HR


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


PrettyGhoul


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

for you, ok

P5


----------



## PrettyGhoul

It's late and :jol: Pumpkin5 is probably asleep so I decided to pop in and say hello...Hello. 

Roxy will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

I'm guessing Goblin


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope and Good Morning! :jol: :jol:


Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

Now HR will appear


----------



## Hairazor

Present

Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Who?

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

P5


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sadly not tonight. :jol:

Goblin will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Or Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning!! 

Roxy will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Or not

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

How did you guess? 

Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Here

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Present but not accounted for

Roxy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

She's busy making baked beans. 

The Birthday girl, Hauntiholik will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet, but here's HR to stand in for her


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Goblin?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Do I look like Goblin to you? 

Lord Homicide might post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Or not

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Who?

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

PrettyG


----------



## Goblin

I am neither PrettyG nor is it morning.

And now, Hairazor will perform the Star Spangled Banner on the Kazoo


----------



## Hairazor

Rootie toot toot

Moon Dog in the Haunt?


----------



## Moon Dog

Here I is

HR will post next


----------



## Hairazor

I will

PrettyG


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

GYM


----------



## Moon Dog

Guess not

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

P5


----------



## Moon Dog

Guess we're it HR


----------



## Hairazor

You and me tossing it around

Spooky1


----------



## RoxyBlue

Close - I kind of know him:googly:


Moon Dog


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not Yet and I'm going to go with....

Goblin will post next.


----------



## Goblin

Since you asked nicely

Time for another exciting chapter of Hairazor vs the Pollywollydoodles
"Chicken of doom"


----------



## Hairazor

Chicken escaped, run

PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hello. 

Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes I will...

HR is next


----------



## Hairazor

Afternoon

EvilA


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

PrettyG


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

If you had picked "Goblin" the past four tries you would've FINALLY got one right!

I sayyyyyyyyyyyyy

Moon Dog
PrettyG
Roxy
and Hairazor

All at the same time!


----------



## Moon Dog

And a one-a and a two-a...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Correct

P5


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Are you sure you didn't mean PG? 

SterchCinemas will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Noppers

How bout Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

How about Gobby?

HR is next


----------



## Hairazor

She is

Spooky1


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sorry to say but no. 

Goblin will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Or Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

PrettyG


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Spooky1

Surprise, it’s me!

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Moon Dog


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not yet but maybe now...

Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Here I is

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Afternoon

Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Nada

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Goblin


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good evening and nope. 

I think Roxy will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Maybe, but no

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

PrettyG


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

HR


----------



## RoxyBlue

Surprise!


Perhaps Moon Dog will return


----------



## Spooky1

Surprise it’s me!

I sense Hairazor lurking about


----------



## Hairazor

Caught

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup

HR


----------



## RoxyBlue

Beat her to it

Perhaps Hairazor can be persuaded to make a return appearance


----------



## Hairazor

OK

Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Moon Dog

Or not

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Goblin in the Haunt?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not yet but I am. 

Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes I will

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Not here

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Always nice to be remembered

Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Who?

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Headless


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

OK

Scareme


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, sorry not this time. 

Lambchop will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Or not

Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Guess not

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

GYM


----------



## PrettyGhoul

He's on a Loch Ness monster hunt so maybe later. 

Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes I will

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

she was unavoidably restrained.


Time for Hairazor and her dancing pidgeons


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

Now it is


----------



## Hairazor

It sure is

LizzyB


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope, it's me. 

Goblin will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Or not

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hello. 

Roxy will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Or not

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Scareme


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Is that possible?  

Skull will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Or not--

Goblin


----------



## Goblin

You've just won an all expense paid trip to any room in your house.

THat jolly juggler……..Moon Dog


----------



## Hairazor

He howled late into the night, sleeping in

P5


----------



## Moon Dog

Yawn

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

I'm crazed but not H

HR


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Morning and no it's me.  

*Now* Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Yes, yes she will

Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

No, no she won't

Back to HR


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Evening!  

Goblin will post next. :devil:


----------



## Hairazor

If Goblin isn't, Moon Dog will


----------



## Moon Dog

Yay!

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Copchick


----------



## graveyardmaster

Sorry to disappoint you...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

You never disappoint

Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

Spooky1


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning and no it's me.

Roxy will post next.


----------



## graveyardmaster

Nope she won't

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Scareme


----------



## PrettyGhoul

:eekin: Not yet but hopefully soon.

Lizzyborden will post next. :biggrinkin:


----------



## Hairazor

Or maybe GYM


----------



## Moon Dog

Or maybe HR again


----------



## Hairazor

Hello

Goblin


----------



## Lizzyborden

Nope...

...but I hear Goblin coming around the corner


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Almost...but I got here first. 

Goblin will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Scareme


----------



## RoxyBlue

Surprise!


Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Here!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Spooky1


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, it's me. 

Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes I will

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

LizzyB


----------



## Evil Andrew

nope

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Okey Dokey

Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Roxy


----------



## Lizzyborden

Nope

Moon Dog


----------



## graveyardmaster

Nope..

Rings the bell...Trick r Treat Hairzor


----------



## Hairazor

Hello there

PrettyG


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

You Called...

HR


----------



## rottincorps

Moon dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Here!

HR


----------



## PrettyGhoul

:biggrinkin: Good Morning and no, not just yet.

Now	Hairazor will post next. :biggrinkin:


----------



## graveyardmaster

Not today...

Maybe Goblin is finished playing with the witches Broom


----------



## Moon Dog

Not just yet

HR will post next


----------



## Hairazor

Sure will

Copchick


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's out arresting some ne'er-do-wells


Moon Dog


----------



## Hairazor

He will Howl in later

Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Better late than never

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Spooky1


----------



## graveyardmaster

Sorry to disappoint you...

Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

You never disappoint

Roxy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope, just me.  

Hmm...I think Lizzyborden will post next.


----------



## graveyardmaster

Nope..

Ehh maybe Goblin has landed safely playing around with the witches broom


----------



## Hairazor

Not yet, I think he made a wrong turn

PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hello!  

graveyardmaster will post next.


----------



## graveyardmaster

Hello!!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Goblin in the Haunt?


----------



## graveyardmaster

Nope..Still messing around with the witches broom..

HR


----------



## Goblin

I took her for a ride on the witch's broom

I hear the graveyard master has been asking for me.


----------



## Hairazor

He has, he will be popping in next, right 
GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

Greetings!!...

HR


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

Maybe HR now


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning...just got home from work...really long day.

Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Sleeping, shhhush

GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

You Called....

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup

Roy's next


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Morning and nope it's me. 

Hmm...I'm going to guess that _Roxy_ will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Noppers

Spooky1


----------



## graveyardmaster

Not today...

Is Goblin finished drinking the witches brew yet


----------



## Hairazor

Apparently not

PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

:biggrinkin: Good Evening or Good Morning to any purists...I got home late from work again. :rolleyekin: 

I think Moon Dog will post next. :winkin:


----------



## Hairazor

He's taking a break

GYM


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Must be searching for Nessie again. 

Goblin will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

He's busy admiring his new old house

LizzyB


----------



## graveyardmaster

Nahi...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Moon Dog


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Guess he was up late chasing werewolves.  

Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Ok

Roxy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, not Roxy this time and Good Morning. 

graveyardmaster will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

That would be nice


----------



## graveyardmaster

BOO!!!

Happy Fall HR


----------



## Hairazor

Same to you ^

Back to you GYM


----------



## Moon Dog

Surprise 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

You are here at a surprise time

EvilA


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Alas no. 

Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

I will, I will

Goblin


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning! 

Roxy will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Maybe not...

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

That's right...…..Maybe not Roxy

The next contestant on Bowling for clams......Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

So right

Moon Dog


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning. 

Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

Goblin


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Moon Dog


----------



## Hairazor

Not yet

EvilA


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Goblin


----------



## Hairazor

He's busy supervising his remodel job

GYM


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Still chasing poor Nessie.  

Happy Birthday Hairazor!


----------



## Hairazor

Thank you

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Tis I

Now Roxy


----------



## Hairazor

Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

You almost had it.

I'll leave it to PrettyGhoul to diffuse the glitter bomb...&#8230;.
BOOM!

:devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Yay (I love anything shiny) 

Moon Dog will post next. :jol:


----------



## Goblin

Looks like you missed the target again

Today is International Moon Dog is next day


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe later

For now PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Good Evening! You guessed correctly. 

I believe Moon Dog will post next.  
*


----------



## graveyardmaster

I believe your wrong lol

ummmm lets say HR


----------



## Hairazor

Hey you, here I am

Roxy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Happy Halloween! :eekin: :eekin:

Goblin will post next. :biggrinkin:


----------



## Hairazor

Not quite yet

Spooky1 the Birthday ghoul


----------



## rottincorps

Scareme


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not this time. 

rottincorps will post next. :smoking:


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry

GYM


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe GYM


----------



## Goblin

If you had picked me you would've been correct

The monkey said Hairazor would be next


----------



## Hairazor

The monkey is correct

PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hello! 

Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers


Roxy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I think Goblin locked her up in a closet.  

Crazed Haunter will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Missing in action


Goblin


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Returning Hairazor's call


----------



## Hairazor

Hello, hummmm no answer


PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning.  

Roxy will post next.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I forgot Goblin locked Roxy in a closet...just checked on her and she's fine, a little ripe. 

Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers


GYM


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope just me.

Hairazor is due to show up.


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Goblin


----------



## Hairazor

Moon Dog


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes! (and damn that Goblin and his closet locking pranks:googly

Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


PrettyG


----------



## Moon Dog

Didn't know I was pretty... or a girl for that matter...

Gobby


----------



## Hairazor

Me


Roxy


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No 


Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers


Crazed H


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Why yes!

PG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

You are correct.  


Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Right-or

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Yo!

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Okey dokey


Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers


PrettyG


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nay 


Moon dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Yeppers

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here but no accounting for


Scareme


----------



## Moon Dog

Boo!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

OK


PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning.  

CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Or not...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Goblin


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope, not Goblin, not this time. 

Hairazor will post next.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

A little late but I’m here


HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Scareme


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers 

CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Sure thing

PrettyGhoul


----------



## PrettyGhoul

You are correct. 

Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes I will

Now HR


----------



## Hairazor

We're on a roll


CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

Till now

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Do over


PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Right again! 

CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yup 

Back at ya PG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

* Hello and Good Evening 

Moon Dog will post next*


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet... back to square one

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


PrettyG


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Well I’m not that pretty.

Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yep


Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bingo!


CrazedHaunter


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yes


HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Noppers

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Evening 


HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

PrettyG


----------



## Moon Dog

Wrong number 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here 



Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Roxy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Morning and not just yet. 

CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

HR


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Sorry 

Now HR will show up


----------



## Hairazor

Yes she will


Scareme


----------



## PrettyGhoul

...is out holiday shopping but maybe later. 


Roxy will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


PrettyG


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

I’m thinking Moon Dog


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Oops I'm here...a little late (early?) getting home from work is all. 

Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Here I is...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers


Roxy


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nopper

Where is that PrettyGhoul


----------



## Moon Dog

Getting prettier...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Spooky1


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hopefully soon. 

Goblin will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe after me


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope 

Maybe now


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Afternoon. 

CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Hope you all had a Merry Christmas 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

It was lovely thanks, hope you did too

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Here!

Merry After Christmas and Happy New Year!

Whoever is next will be next


----------



## Hairazor

I shall be it


CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yup. I’se here.

Roxy


----------



## Hairazor

I'm going for GYM


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sorry, this time you're wrong...and Merry Belated Christmas!!  

Goblin will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Or not...

HR


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't see her

Perhaps PrettyGhoul will return to grace us with her presence


----------



## Hairazor

She is busy cleaning up after Christmas


Scareme


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Scareme is busy preserving her tree for Halloween.  

CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yes I will

Moon Dog


----------



## Hairazor

Me, then

Moon Dog


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Moon Dog for the win!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

Now MoonDog


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry to disappoint


Spooky1


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No 

PrettyGhoul


----------



## Hairazor

Me 



CrazedH again


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Sure why not

Spooky1


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not this time. 

Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Sure will

Roxy


----------



## scareme

Nope

I don't know. Who is still around here?


----------



## Moon Dog

Hello 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Happy New Year!  


CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Or not

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Scareme


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope me

Back to you HR


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

But she's next


----------



## Hairazor

Yes she is


GYM


----------



## Moon Dog

Past due

HR


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nah

PrettyGhoul


----------



## Moon Dog

Not this time

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Roxy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not yet. 

Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Yo!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Present! 

I think CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

You thought wrong 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Scareme


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here


P5


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope. 

CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Here

HR


----------



## Moon Dog

She's next


----------



## Hairazor

Yes she will


Goblin


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope 

Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


CrazedH


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not this time. 

Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers


Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Here I am. 

CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers


Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

I hope you brought enough yeppers for everyone Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

A bag full


PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Yes I will.  

CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Or not 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


GYM


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


CrazedH


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sorry, hopefully soon. 

Roxy will post next.


----------



## Spooky1

No, but she’s sitting on the couch next to me 

Moon Dog next?


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Scareme


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Are you *sure* you want us to do that?  

CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Someone call?

Spooky1


----------



## Hairazor

Or Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You have chosen wisely, Weed Hopper!

Want some French fried Yepprs Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Yep

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here


PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

You are correct!  

I think Roxy will post next.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good guess

Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

On a roll

CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I’m here,I’m here,I’m here!

PrettyGhoul to keep it rollin


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hello!  

Oh the pressure. :googly: I can think of three possibilities...hmm...I think Goblin will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

He's late to the party

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here


Goblin


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Not yet

Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Still not yet

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


CrazedH


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not just yet.

Hmm...I do believe it's time for graveyardmaster to post next.


----------



## Hairazor

That would be fun


Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Yo!

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

OK

Roxy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not this time. 

Lizzyborden will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Or not

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


PrettyG in the Haunt?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hello.  

CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Correct

Time for HR


----------



## Hairazor

Right-o

Scareme


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers


PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning.  

I think Lizzyborden will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Wrong number

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here


Spooky1


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No no

Lizzyborden


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Lizzyborden

Nope....

...but I think HR is on the way


----------



## Hairazor

Here


CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

Not here

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Goblin


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, just me but...

I think CrazedHaunter is going to post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

It will be HR


----------



## Lizzyborden

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yep


PrettyG


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope 

Spooky1


----------



## Lizzyborden

Nope

Moon Dog


----------



## Hairazor

Not this morning


PrettyG


----------



## Lizzyborden

Nope

But PG is on the way.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Not yet

But she’ll be here soon


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Yes I will and Good Morning!!  

I believe Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Morning


Roxy


----------



## Spooky1

Missed it by 2 feet (she’s sitting on the couch with me)

Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

On a mini roll


CrazedH


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Um, no just me. CrazedH was unavoidably detained (when I locked him in a closet).   But now I think...

CrazedHaunter will probably post next.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Damn you PG you know I’m claustrophobic 


HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

OK


Scareme


----------



## Moon Dog

Boo!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

You startled me


PrettyG


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nay nay!

Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Brrr, it's cold


Roxy


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope 

Moon Dog


----------



## Hairazor

He's taking a much deserved break


PerttyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

:jol: Good Afternoon!  

I think I saw Lizzyborden headed this way.


----------



## Hairazor

Me, me, me


Moon Dog


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No,no,no,

Lizzyborden


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here


CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

Back to you HR


----------



## Hairazor

OK


Roxy


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope 

ScareMe


----------



## RoxyBlue

Boo!

Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Why not

CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Ok

Moon Dog


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, it's me. 

Goblin will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR is next


----------



## Hairazor

Yep


LizzyB


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Yep

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy


CrazedH


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning.  Nope it's me...now

CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Hi ya!

Roxy!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but Hairazor might be next.


----------



## Hairazor

She is


Goblin


----------



## PrettyGhoul

:jol: Hello and to early I think.

Lizzyborden will post next.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nix

GYM


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Um..I would say Goblin but he already dropped in and didn't stop by...so...

I think Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Or not


EvilA


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nah!

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

OK

Roxy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not this time. 

I think Moon Dog will post next. :jol:


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

Moon Dog


----------



## Hairazor

He's taking the weekend off


LizzieB


----------



## PrettyGhoul

She must have taken the weekend off too. 

Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup

Now HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers


CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Spooky1


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Evening, Spooky1 couldn't make it so just me.

CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Or not

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here


Roxy


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

Spooky1


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, not this time. :jol:

Goblin will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nice try but no

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Evening

I’m thinking PrettyGhoul..


----------



## Goblin

That's what you get for thinking! 

You can come out now hairazor


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet...

Now she can


----------



## Hairazor

Peek, here I am


LizzyB


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Scareme


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Guess again.  

I think CrazedHaunter will post next. :jol:


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Hi

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Hi

Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Yes!

CrazedHaunter again?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope and Good Morning! 

I believe Roxy will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Not


CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Sure thing

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

OK

Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


LordH


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

Roxy


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nay

PrettyGhoul


----------



## Hairazor

I'm guessing Moon Dog


----------



## PrettyGhoul

You're right CrazedHaunter. 

Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes!

Now HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Oops, looks like HR is on a mini break.

CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe CrazedH next


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'm here. 

I think Goblin will post next.


----------



## Goblin

Look out everybody! PrettyGhoul's thinking again!

Who does she think she is? Hairazor?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

Now HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here


CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yup I’m here. Finally

Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

You dare to summon the Goblin?

It better be important CrazedH……..


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I disagree O glittery one. 

I think Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Here!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Roxy


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nay nay

PG


----------



## Hairazor

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

You would be correct 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Spooky1


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Morning! 

Roxy will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe she will be next


----------



## Goblin

That's why I don't let you pick my lottery numbers, Hairazor!


----------



## Hairazor

Good move


Scareme


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Hr


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Copchick


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sadly no.

I think Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Yo!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


stick


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Evening! 

I think CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Or not

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Scareme


----------



## Moon Dog

Boo

HR


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Pretty Ghoul


----------



## Hairazor

She's next


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Yes I am.  

CrazedHaunter will post next. :jol:


----------



## Moon Dog

Or not 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy


Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

PG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

You are correct. 

Hairazor will post next.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

But maybe she will now?


----------



## Hairazor

She will


Spooky1


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Uh uh

Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yep


CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here


PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hello.  I am here.

I think Roxy will post next.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


stick


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Evening

Roxy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope it's me. 

Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


stick


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

PG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hello. 

I think Goblin will post next. :jol:


----------



## Moon Dog

You thought... wrong 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Roxy


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

Spooky1


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, it's me. 

CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

I'm looking for Goblin


----------



## CrazedHaunter

We’re all looking Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Keep looking

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy


PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Afternoon! 

CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Moon Dog


----------



## Lizzyborden

Nope 

CrazedHaunter


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Copchick


----------



## Moon Dog

Haven't seen her for a while now 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


DarkA


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Afternoon. 

CrazedHaunter will post next. :jol: :jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Nope! It's me!

Roxy will post next!


----------



## Moon Dog

Or not 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Roxy


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nah!

PG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning! 

:jol: Lizzyborden will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Or next


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Or next


----------



## Hairazor

Just me


PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

She will and Good Morning all! 

Roxy will post next.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No she won’t but I will..

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

GYM


----------



## Lizzyborden

Nope

PrettyGhoul is next


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Nope, Sorry!

Pretty Ghoul


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Whoops, not quite!

Lizzy


----------



## Hairazor

Later

Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope, back to you HR


----------



## Hairazor

OK


PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Yes and hello. 

Lizzyborden will post next. :jol:


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

But Dark Angel will be next


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here


GYM


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sadly no but hopefully soon.

I think Plastic Ninja will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup

Back to HR


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Nope, sorry Moon Dog!

But I bet MD will be next!


----------



## Hairazor

Just me

CrazedH


----------



## Spooky1

Not this time

Moon Dog perhaps?


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes indeed

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


DarkA


----------



## graveyardmaster

sorry to disappoint you...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

You never disappoint

Roxy


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope but she will be next


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Like a bad penny


PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Here. 


I believe CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## graveyardmaster

I believe not....

PrettyGhoul


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning. 

Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes I will 

Now HR


----------



## Lizzyborden

Nope

But HR is around the corner.


----------



## Hairazor

It was a sharp corner


GYM


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No it's me but I think you're right and...

graveyardmaster will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Right you are...

LizzyBorden will show up soon


----------



## Goblin

She couldn't make it

Why is Hairazor dressed up as the Easter Bunny?


----------



## Moon Dog

I don't know, why are you HR?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Yes, I would like to know too. 

Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Makes it easier to steal, umm, I mean acquire eggs


GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

You called...

Hairazor


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nah but she’ll be along next


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers


DarkA


----------



## graveyardmaster

Boo..Only me...

Hairazor


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

She's next


----------



## graveyardmaster

Yes she is Next..

Hairazor magically appear


----------



## Hairazor

Poof


GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

Trick R Treat

Hairazor


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Now HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

You're right.  Good Afternoon all!

I think CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## graveyardmaster

sorry to dissapoint...

PrettyGhoul


----------



## Hairazor

Moon Dog


----------



## Goblin

Wrong again.

PrettyGhoul will most likely be next


----------



## graveyardmaster

umm not this time but i am pretty sure it will be....


PrettyGhoul


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


The Scottish Devil, GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

You Called....

ummm lets say Goblin will be next


----------



## Moon Dog

Or not

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Scareme


----------



## CrazedHaunter

BOO!!

PrettyGhoul is next


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Eek!!  

graveyardmaster will post next. :jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe next


----------



## graveyardmaster

Hairazor said:


> Maybe next[/QUO
> 
> Open's coffin lid...Correct..Umm lets say...
> 
> PrettyGhoul


----------



## Goblin

You can say it till you're blue in the face...&#8230;.look again

The Easter Bunny will post next
Anyone else will be
Will be turned into a chicken!
He can use the eggs!


----------



## Hairazor

Bwak, bwak


GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

You called....

Hairazor


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Happy Easter 

Roxy


----------



## graveyardmaster

Ummm Roxy busy eating Easter Eggs sooo lets sayyyyy...

PrettyGhoul


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Yes, Happy Easter all!  

Dark Angel 27 will post next. :jol:


----------



## Goblin

I'm her designated poster.

PrettyGhoul is giving he chickens a bath
so Moon Dog will post Hamburger


----------



## graveyardmaster

Sorry Goblin Moon Dog is barking up the wrong tree..so lets say..

Hairazor


----------



## Moon Dog

Found the right tree...

HR is next


----------



## graveyardmaster

Nope but she will be next sure...

Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Finally I am here


DarkA


----------



## graveyardmaster

Ummm sorry to SAY Hairazor but DarkA is busy chasing after her dog sooo it must be.....

PrettyGhoul next to post


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Yes and Happy Easter Monday. 

CrazedHaunter will post next. :jol:


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## graveyardmaster

umm HR busy chasing the Easter Bunny away....so lets say...

PrettyGhoul


----------



## Hairazor

She will be next


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I will. 

Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes I will 

Now HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Roxy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Guess she's still in a chocolate bunny coma from Easter.  

graveyardmaster will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Or not

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Scareme


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Boo!  

I think CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Happy to accommodate


GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

you called....

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Back again


Roxy or Spooky1


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, sorry just me. Those two are probably in bed early in anticipation of a fun day of spring yard work. Wish I could do that too but working tomorrow so next weekend it is. 

I think graveyardmaster will post next.


----------



## graveyardmaster

Sure is PrettyGhoul....Lets say ...

Goblin you finished chasing the Easter Bunny away


----------



## Hairazor

He's probably resting up after the chase


CrazedH


----------



## graveyardmaster

Nooo Just me ....

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Back to you GYM


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

HR should be next


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Here I is

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

OK

PrettyG


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy


GYM


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sadly no.  

But I think Dark Angel 27 will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Or not...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


LizzyB


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Oh, I don't know, HR maybe?


----------



## Hairazor

Surprise!!


P5


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope it's me, gotta be quick around here. 

I believe graveyardmaster will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


EvilA


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not just yet but I think I saw...

Roxy and I believe she will post next.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope 

But maybe Roxy will deign make an appearance


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR will be next


----------



## Hairazor

Yep


CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet 

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

I finally made it!


stick


----------



## Hairazor

Me

GYM


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope just me

PG


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers


DarkA


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

OK


Scareme


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope it's me.

Spooky1 will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Who?

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here


LizzyB


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Well .. No!

Roxy!


----------



## Hairazor

Better luck next time


Spooky1


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope 

Moon Dog for the win


----------



## Spooky1

Not this time.

Roxy?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No

PG


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry


GYM


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, me. 

I think graveyardmaster _will_ post next...or Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

It will be me

Next is HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yes she is


Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


CrazedH


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning and no it's me but I have a feeling...

CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Evening all

Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yep


GYM


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nah

Back to HR


----------



## Dr Morbius

Nope, just me. Didnt see me coming, eh?


Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Yo!

Now HR


----------



## Hairazor

Now is right


Stick


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Spooky1


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sorry just me.  

I think Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

And you would be correct 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here


DarkA


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good afternoon and I will. 

I believe that CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Or not 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here


Spooky1


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Just me.

Roxy!


----------



## Hairazor

Yes, Roxy


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Looks like Roxy ditched us.

PG is next


----------



## Hairazor

Or Goblin


----------



## Spooky1

Incorrect 

Crazed Haunter?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sadly not this time. 

I think Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe tomorrow


Roxy


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope 


HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

As if by magic 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Nice magic trick


PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Afternoon! 

CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Or not

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here


CrazedH


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not here at the moment


Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Yo... 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers


DarkA


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here


Scareme


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Boo!  

Dr Morbius will post next. :devil:


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nay 

Roxy


----------



## Hairazor

I vote for Roxy too


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Copchick


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sorry just me. 

I think Spooky1 will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Not this time

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here


GYM


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers


LizzyB


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nay

PG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

You called?  

Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes, yes I will

Now HR


----------



## Hairazor

Bingo


CrazedH


----------



## RoxyBlue

Surprise!


PrettyGhoul


----------



## Lizzyborden

Nope.

HR


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Yes


----------



## Hairazor

Hairazor here


PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hello. 

I think Lizzyborden will post next. :jol:


----------



## Lizzyborden

Yep! So glad I finally have some free time. 

Roxy will be next!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Not exactly


HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Spooky1


----------



## Lizzyborden

Nope

Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yep


CrazedH


----------



## Evil Andrew

Moon Dog


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


DarkA


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

Back to you HR


----------



## Hairazor

OK


Spooky1


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sorry, not this time. 

CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here


stick


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope, sorry it's me and...

I think Evil Andrew will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Or not 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yes


Roxy


----------



## Lizzyborden

Nope...

...but I think she’s next


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Not this time

PG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Here I am.  

I think Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

OK

Scareme


----------



## graveyardmaster

Maybe not...umm lets say...

HR


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

She's next


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

GYM


----------



## Goblin

Not even close!

Hairazor and her jet-powered pogo stick


----------



## Moon Dog

She's next...


----------



## Lizzyborden

Nope.

But I think HR is the on the way.


----------



## Hairazor

Finally


EvilA


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

OK


LizzyB


----------



## Lizzyborden

Yep

Roxy is next


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yep


Scareme


----------



## Lizzyborden

Nope.

Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


CrazedH


----------



## Lizzyborden

Nope!

Moon Dog


----------



## scareme

Close

Zurgh


----------



## Hairazor

Wow, haven't heard from him in a while


PrettyG


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


P5


----------



## scareme

Not a snowballs chance in hell. 

Slimy


----------



## scareme

Not a snowballs chance in hell.

Slimey

I'm not sure how I did that, but it was pretty neat.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Lizzyborden

Nope

Scareme


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry, just me


Goblin in a daytime appearance?


----------



## Moon Dog

Guess not

HR


----------



## Lizzyborden

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yep


Roxy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Afternoon and no it's me.  

Lizzyborden will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Or not


Scareme


----------



## scareme

Hey! It's me

I think HR will be in tomorrow early in the morning.


----------



## Hairazor

Not so early but here


GYM


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No GYM just me

employee of the month PrettyGhoul.


----------



## scareme

NOPE. 

Crazy Haunter


----------



## Moon Dog

Double nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers


Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here


Stick


----------



## Lizzyborden

Nope

Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yep


PrettyG


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


LizzyB


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope it's me but I do think I caught a glimpse of her on the way in. 

Lizzyborden will post next.


----------



## graveyardmaster

Sorry to disappoint...Lets say...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Hey you

Moon Dog


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nah

HR


----------



## scareme

No, but I too think HR will post here next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

She's next


----------



## Hairazor

Finally she is here


GYM


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Scareme


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope 

But I’m going to kick it back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

OK

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers


CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

OK


Roxy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

:jol: Not just yet. 

I think CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Yes! I’ve been AWOL too long.

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Roxy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, tis me.  

I think Lizzyborden will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry, maybe she will be next


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Scareme


----------



## Moon Dog

Boo!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Ohhhh!


Goblin


----------



## Lizzyborden

Nope.

Moon Dog is next


----------



## Hairazor

I'm going for Dreadmakr


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Present but somehow unaccountable


GYM


----------



## Moon Dog

Where'd everyone go?

HR


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe they're on vacation


stick


----------



## Hairazor

He's probably up to mischief 



Dreadmakr


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers


Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Nopers

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Ta Da!!


CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Good Morning


GYM


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hello and no it's me. 

I think CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Or not 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yep


Roxy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< (Runs into the room and pushes Roxy out of the way).  Nope it's me! 

Now...Roxy will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Of maybe her sweetie, Spooky1


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Let’s see.... nope

PG


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, it’s me one post late

Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Here


Roxy


----------



## Lizzyborden

Nope, but I think she's next.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope but maybe now


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Dreadmakr


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy


DarkA


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry.

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup

HR


----------



## Hairazor

I'm on it


Spooky1


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not this time


Roxy Blue


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nix 

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Yo!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

hello


CrazedH


----------



## Lizzyborden

Nope

Dreadmakr


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


GYM


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sadly not this time. 

Dreadmakr will post next.


----------



## Lizzyborden

Nope

Roxy


----------



## Hairazor

She's next


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nope


PrettyGhoul


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Scareme


----------



## Moon Dog

Boo!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Oh, you startled me


Goblin


----------



## Lizzyborden

Nope

CrazedHaunter


----------



## scareme

sorry

Just a wild guess, HR


----------



## Hairazor

Wild is right

Roxy


----------



## scareme

no

But I bet she'll be next now.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here


Scareme


----------



## scareme

You called?

Moon Dog?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not this time


HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Goblin


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nope


If I was axed, I would guess...


Lizziborden


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope. 

scareme will post next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Sorry


Let's try again...


Scareme


----------



## Lizzyborden

Nope

HR


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

She's next though


----------



## Hairazor

She is


Dreadmakr


----------



## Dreadmakr

Here I am




Scareme


----------



## scareme

Are you psychic? Or maybe psychotic. 

Are you here Dreadmmkr


----------



## Dreadmakr

I'm here 
And I have been called psychotic, by certain people, who are no longer around
>Insert diabolical laughter here<


Are you around Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers 



EvilA


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not this time


Joyseygal


----------



## Hairazor

Haven't seen her


Spooky1


----------



## Dreadmakr

Think I beat her here.


Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Here

CrazedH


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not a chance


PrettyGhoul


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Right you are Dreadmakr. 

Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


LizzyB


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not this time, its just me
Let's try again...


LizzyB


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yep


PrettyG


----------



## Lizzyborden

Nope but I think she's next


----------



## Dreadmakr

Guess not
But maybe next time


Are you here PrettyG


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


CrazedH


----------



## Dreadmakr

uh-uh


Moon Dog


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nah 

Roxy!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy


Dreadmakr


----------



## Dreadmakr

Here I Is


CrazedHaunter


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope, tis me.

I believe Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

You are good


Roxy


----------



## Dreadmakr

uh-uh
just me




scareme


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Boooo

HR


----------



## Dreadmakr

Wrong!!


But she will be next


Right HR


----------



## Hairazor

Right-o


LizzyB


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sorry, not this time. 

I think Dreadmakr will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Me me me


Now Dreadmakr


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No no no

PG


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nope
Sorry to be late


I think LizzyB will be next


----------



## Hairazor

Oops, no


Goblin


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sadly not this time. 

I think CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think not.

Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


P5


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nope


PrettyGhoul


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Moon Dog


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not this time. 

Dreadmakr will post next.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nooo...


P5


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe Goblin


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning and nope. 

I think CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nope, Just little ol' me


HR will be next


----------



## Hairazor

Correct

Scareme in the Haunt?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Wrong


PrettyGhoul


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry


Now CrazedH


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nope


Scareme will be next


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sadly no. 

I think Lizzyborden will post next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not this time.
Sorry about that chief.


I think HR will be next


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Scareme


----------



## Goblin

Too bad. If you had said Goblin you would've won the grand prize! Now all you 
won was a year old chicklet

Might as well be Hairazor


----------



## Dreadmakr

No, but I'm betting she will be next.


Are you there HR


----------



## Hairazor

I am


P5


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No 

Dreadmakr


----------



## Dreadmakr

I'm happy to be here


PrettyGhoul


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Scareme


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not this time


CrazedHaunter


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Hey hey Hey

Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here


Roxy


----------



## Dreadmakr

No, Just me


Where are you Roxy?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

My guess would be sleeping.  

I think Goblin will post next. :jol:


----------



## Moon Dog

Or not 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers


Spooky1


----------



## Dreadmakr

Sorry, No.


PrettyGhoul


----------



## Hairazor

Moon Dog


----------



## Dreadmakr

uh-uh


are you still out there HR


----------



## Hairazor

Again

GYM


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Maybe now ..GYM


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

I be here


PrettyG


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nope


CrazedHaunter


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Yes and Good Morning. 

I think Dreadmakr will post next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Here I Is


CrazedHaunter


----------



## CrazedHaunter

And here I is

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Hi all

Goblin


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not this time.


But let's give Goblin another chance


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope but hopefully later. 

Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Yes she will

Dreadmakr


----------



## Hairazor

Yes she will

Dreadmakr


----------



## Dreadmakr

Absolutely correct.


I think Goblin will post next


----------



## CrazedHaunter

You think wrong

Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

You're right and Good Morning.  

I think CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not this time


Scareme


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Booo


PrettyGhoul


----------



## Moon Dog

Boo!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning 



CrazedH


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


stick


----------



## Dreadmakr

Wrong


scareme


----------



## Hairazor

I'm thinking Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

You think right

Back to HR


----------



## RoxyBlue

Back to me

But Hairazor may grace us with her presence shortly


----------



## Hairazor

She will


Spooky1


----------



## Dreadmakr

Negatory


Maybe this time...
You out there Spooky1?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here


Scareme


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nope.


RoxyBlue


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


P5


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not this time


scareme


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sorry but no, just me. 

I think CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Unfortunately no


HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Goblin


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nope


RoxyBlue


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No 

Stick


----------



## Dreadmakr

Uh-uh


Scareme


----------



## Hairazor

Me, me me


Spooky1


----------



## Dreadmakr

No, just little old me.


CrazedHaunter


----------



## Hairazor

EvilA


----------



## Dreadmakr

Sorry, no.


Scareme


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nah

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Afternoon. 

Dreadmakr will post next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Absolutely correct


HR will be next


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Goblin


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Night all

PG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hello.

Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes I will...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


DarkA


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nope


PrettyGhoul will be next


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Evening. 

I think CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Or not

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy


CrazedH


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not this time


Maybe next time


How about it CrazedHaunter


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nada


HR will be next


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hello. 

I think Spooky1 will post next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Error! Error! Error!!!


Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here


LizzyB


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nein


Scareme


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Boo!!  

I think Hairazor will post next.


----------



## scareme

And you think wrong.

I'm not sure who will post next, but it sure won't be PrettyGhoul.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Correct.


But she will be next


Right PrettyGhoul


----------



## Hairazor

CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Dreadmakr


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

PrettyGhoul


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hello!!  

Dreadmakr will post next.


----------



## scareme

We get mistaken all the time. 

Don't we Dreadmakr, next?


----------



## Dreadmakr

I'm sure we do
After all, we have so much in common 


HR


----------



## Hairazor

You called?

Scareme


----------



## scareme

Yes Darling,

Back at you HR


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

Now HR


----------



## Hairazor

Now

PrettyG


----------



## Dreadmakr

No, its just me.


Scareme


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope, it's me.  

Now...Scareme


----------



## Hairazor

Noppers

Goblin


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nada


Will it be Scareme


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Dreadmakr

Uh-uh


But she will be next
Right HR


----------



## Hairazor

Right-o


Scareme


----------



## Dreadmakr

Sorry, no


But Scareme will be next


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yep


P5


----------



## Dreadmakr

No no a thousand times no


Where are you Scaremen


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope, it's me. 

I think Spooky1 will post next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not this time.


HR will be next


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Scareme


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Why does everyone want me to scare them... Booooo!

Roxy!!


----------



## Dreadmakr

That wasn't scary.
Better luck next time.


HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

Roxy


----------



## Goblin

I'll tell her when I see her!

Hairazor or her cousin Straight


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Roxy


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not 


Scareme


----------



## Moon Dog

Boo!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning, and a wet one it is


CrazedH


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not this time


I will be next


----------



## Dreadmakr

See...
I told you so


Goblin will be next


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Well maybe he’ll be next


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, it's just me. 

I think graveyardmaster is due to post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR will be next


----------



## Dreadmakr

Sorry, but no,


Maybe next time.


HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here


Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Dreadmakr

Uh-uh


But HR will be next


----------



## Hairazor

Yes I will


GYM


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope, it's me.  

I think CrazedHaunter will post next.  :devil:


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nope


Perhaps next time


CrazedHaunter


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I’m here.


HR


----------



## Hairazor

You called

EvilA


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here


Goblin


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nada


CrazedHaunter


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Heeeyy!

Back to Dreadmakr


----------



## Dreadmakr

Here I is


Scareme


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Boo!!  

graveyardmaster will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

We wish


Dreadmakr


----------



## Dreadmakr

Back again, and enjoying being here


HR will return


----------



## Hairazor

OK

CrazedH


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sadly not this time. 

I think Lizzyborden will post next.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No no, just me


Spooky1 just might make an appearance next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Sorry, no
Just that little old Dreadmakr, me


HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Okey Dokey


Scareme


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nope


Maybe this time...


Scareme


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe Roxy


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not this time


Scareme


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Not today

HR


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet...

She's next


----------



## Dreadmakr

Apparently she is running behind.


But she will be next.


Right HR


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Now HR will appear


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope just me but...

now the birthday girl will appear.  

Happy Birthday Hairazor!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Still nope...

Maybe now HR will appear?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Apparently not yet.
She must be very busy celebrating.
Are you out there HR


----------



## scareme

Nope. We forgot her birthday so she's finding other playmates. 

Prettyghoul


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nada


Moon Dog


----------



## scareme

Nada

HR


----------



## Dreadmakr

Sorry, No


Come on HR


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning and no, just me.  

Roxy will post next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not this time
Maybe next time

Are you out there Roxy


----------



## scareme

No, I'm the only one here.

But I bet you'll join me soon, Dreadmakr


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Next is HR


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nay nay


Scareme


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not this time
Maybe next time


Scareme


----------



## Moon Dog

Boo!

HR


----------



## Dreadmakr

_Yikes!!_
You startled me

Roxy will be next


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No no no! ‘Tis I.



PrettyGhoul is next.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hello.  

I think Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Tis I

Dreadmkr is next


----------



## Dreadmakr

Seek and ye shall find.


HR


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Seek harder


HR?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

Paging HR


----------



## Dreadmakr

She must be working hard on her Halloween display.


Calling HR


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not yet but hopefully soon.

I think CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not this time.


Scareme


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I’m only 11 hrs late.

Roxy s next


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Me again. 

I believe Dreadmakr will post next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

You nailed it


Scareme will be next


----------



## Spooky1

Incorrect 

PrettyGhoul?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Just as incorrect


HR


----------



## CrazedHaunter

She’s busy

Scareme!


----------



## Dreadmakr

Wrongo


Are you out there Scareme


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning and no it''s just me. 

Hairazor will post next.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nah just me!

Dreadmakr


----------



## scareme

Sorry

Dreadmakkr


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, me again. 

I think Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes I will 

HR


----------



## Dreadmakr

Sorry, no
Just me.


Where are you HR


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not this time and Good Morning all. 

I believe scareme will post next.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

HR!!!!


----------



## Goblin

Bot even close.

Will Hairazor make it in time to save the dancing gophers?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

Now HR


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Surprise! It's me.  

Dreadmakr will post next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nailed it


Goblin will be next


----------



## Goblin

I never post next

Since I can't pick me I'll go with Dreadmakr


----------



## scareme

nope sorry Gobby, but good to see you back. 

I'll pick dreadmakr too.


----------



## scareme

Just a heads up, I don't think HR will be one here for a while. She's hasn't been on here in two weeks, since her birthday.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Right on target


I think PrettyGhoul will be next


----------



## scareme

Nope, Still me. But HR is back. I saw that she was on yesterday. Yea!

Now I'm throwing it back at Dreadmakr.


----------



## Dreadmakr

I'm right here


So...
Is HR going to be next?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope but I’ll say

Dreadmakr cuz his little green light is on


----------



## Dreadmakr

LOL
Here again.


Lets see Scareme


----------



## Goblin

Just me.

Okay Hairazor...…….front and center!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

Now HR


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nada


Come on HR
We miss you.
Though our aim is getting better


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Evening it's me. 

I think CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yes, yes I will..

Spooky1?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nope.
It's me again.


And I think Scareme will be next


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, me and...


Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes I will 

Dreadmkr, you're up


----------



## Dreadmakr

Here I is.


Calling all Goblins


----------



## Moon Dog

MIA

Back to Dreadmkr


----------



## Dreadmakr

Present and accounted for.


PrettyGhoul


----------



## Moon Dog

All gone

Dreadmkr


----------



## Dreadmakr

okay then...


Moon Dog


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No it's me but...

I do think CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

Dreadmkr


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No but hopefully soon.

Perhaps scareme will post next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

No, it's me again.
Maybe Scareme will be next


----------



## Dreadmakr

No.
It's me.
Back from the shadows.


Hey Scareme,
where are you?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Evidently she’s hiding.

Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

Dreadmkr


----------



## Dreadmakr

Here again


PrettyGhoul


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Yes I will.  

I think CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yes!,


Scareme?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

Dreadmkr


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Ahhh nay!

PrettyGhoul!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Evening! 

Dreadmakr will post next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Absolutely correct


Moon Dog will be next


----------



## Moon Dog

Correct 

CrazedHaunter


----------



## Dreadmakr

Maybe later.
For now it's just that little old Dreadmakr, me


PrettyGhoul


----------



## PrettyGhoul

You're right!  

I think that maybe now CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Ok I will.

Dreadmakr will be next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Right again.


Could Scareme be next?


----------



## Moon Dog

Guess not

HR maybe?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Sadly no.


Let's give Scareme another chance


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet 

Dreadmkr


----------



## Dreadmakr

Of course, who else could it be


I expect PrettyGhoul to be next


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning. 

I think Roxy will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

Dreadmkr


----------



## Dreadmakr

Correct


Scareme


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe she will be next


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

I'm guessing Dreadmkr


----------



## Hairazor

Noppers


PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

You are correct. Welcome back Hairazor it's wonderful to see you!!  

I'm counting on Dreadmakr to post next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Here I am


Let's hear from HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Moondog


----------



## Moon Dog

Yay!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Scareme


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nope.
Just me.


But maybe Scareme will be next


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, it's me. 

I think CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe next


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Maybe...


Then again Scareme might be next


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning and no it's me. 

But _now_ I think Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Here


Roxy


----------



## Dreadmakr

Sorry, no.


I think CrazedHaunter will be next


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yes! Yes he will!

Let’s throw this to PG!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice try but no cigars

Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Spooky1


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not this time.


RoxyBlue


----------



## PrettyGhoul

So sorry, not sorry it's me. :devil:

Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes I will 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


LizzyB


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nada


PrettyGhoul


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

CrazedH


----------



## Dreadmakr

I don't think so.


PrettyGhoul


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Yes I will! 

I think CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Or not

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy


Scareme


----------



## Dreadmakr

If you insist..... _Boo!!!_

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yikes!!

P5


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope, me again. 

I think Dreadmakr will post next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

You are absolutely correct


HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here


CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Hi,


Roxy will be next if she’s not too busy.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not this time.


Scareme


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe she will be next


----------



## graveyardmaster

Maybe not...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Hey you, hope you are well


Goblin


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nah! 

HR?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nope

PrettyGhoul


----------



## Hairazor

Moon Dog???


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope 

Spooky1?


----------



## Hairazor

Care I say GYM?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nada


PrettyGhoul


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Afternoon and you are right! 

Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

OK

Goblin


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nay, tis only I


Scareme


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Not this time.

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Here


EvilA


----------



## Dreadmakr

Sorry No


PrettyGhoul


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hello! 

CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not this time


Maybe next time


Are you out there CrazedHaunter?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yes I Am..


GYM?


----------



## Hairazor

If not GYM maybe Goblin


----------



## Dreadmakr

Sorry.
Just me again.


HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

PrettyG


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope but maybe she’ll post next


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers


Scareme


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, it's just me  but...

I do think scareme will post now.


----------



## Moon Dog

Or not 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Spooky1


----------



## Dreadmakr

No, just me again.


PrettyGhoul


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nada

Maybe next time.

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here


Roxy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sadly not this time. 

I think Dreadmakr will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Or not...

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Dreadmakr


----------



## Dreadmakr

Present and accounted for

PrettyGhoul


----------



## Moon Dog

Or not 

HR


----------



## Dreadmakr

I don't thinks so.

PrettyGhoul


----------



## Hairazor

I'm late, I'm late for a very important date

LizzyB


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope it's me. 

I think Dreadmakr will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Or perhaps CrazedH


----------



## Dreadmakr

Frak... Late again.


Hairazor


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Me too! 

Now Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

OK

PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Here! 

Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe he's hibernating, wish I could


Roxy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

She must be busy Christmas shopping. 

Dreadmakr will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Or Moon Dog


----------



## Dreadmakr

I'm late again.


Moon Dog


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, me again. 

I think CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Or not

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Roxy


----------



## Dreadmakr

You have entered an error.


Maybe she will be next


Are you out the Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Spooky1


----------



## Dreadmakr

No, Nada, Nien, Nyet


Moon Dog


----------



## Hairazor

PrettyG


----------



## Dreadmakr

Sorry, no


Scareme


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe she will be next


----------



## Dreadmakr

Guess not


Moon Dog


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not just yet but maybe...

CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not this time


Roxy


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe GYM


----------



## Moon Dog

Or not

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning!! 

I think Spooky1 will post next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Sorry, No

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

Nopers

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


The recently retired Roxy


----------



## Dreadmakr

Your are in error


She will be next
Won't you HR


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

Now she will be


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Spooky1


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nada

Roxy


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I’m really late

Dreadmakr


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy


PrettyG


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nope
just little old me.

Let's try Roxy next


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bingo!

Perhaps Dreadmakr will make a return trip


----------



## Moon Dog

Perhaps not 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here


GYM


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sadly no, just me. 

I think Dreadmakr will post next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

I am here as predicted

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here


Scareme


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope


PG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hello! 

I think Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nada

Scareme


----------



## Hairazor

maybe later but for now where oh where is our Goblin?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nope.
I think he is out walking the werewolf

CrazedHaunter will be next


----------



## Hairazor

Tis me


GYM


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nope

Scareme


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Spooky1


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sadly no, not this time. 

I think Dreadmakr will post next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nailed it

Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Goblin


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, just me. Goblin is still recovering from New Years.  

I think Dreadmakr will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

He's busy making Dread


Roxy


----------



## Dreadmakr

Needed to take a break from all this Dread making.

PrettyGhoul will post next


----------



## Hairazor

Or not


LizzyB


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not yet

CrazedHaunter


----------



## Goblin

They don't come any crazier than me!

Hairazor will be next......if not

It's not my fault!


----------



## Hairazor

But of course it's your fault, you are the merry mischief maker


Dreadmakr


----------



## Dreadmakr

I am ever so present, and even on time for a change

Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Scareme


----------



## Dreadmakr

I think Scareme got lost.


CrazedHaunter


----------



## CrazedHaunter

You rang?.

How ‘bout that crazy Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

How about him?

HR is next


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy


PrettyG


----------



## Dreadmakr

She is busy, getting ready for a monster's ball

Are you out there Goblin


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I _love_ balls am I invited?  

I think Spooky1 will post next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nope, just me

HR


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

Now HR


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not yet.
Maybe she will be next.


Where are you HR


----------



## Hairazor

Slow start this morning

CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Heyyyy!


PG...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning! 

Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup

Now HR


----------



## Hairazor

Wow!! On a roll


Dreadmakr


----------



## Dreadmakr

Direct hit

PrettyGhoul


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hello. 

Goblin will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

So close...

HR


----------



## Dreadmakr

She must be busy

Scareme


----------



## Hairazor

Yes, Scareme


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No,no Scareme


----------



## Dreadmakr

No can do.
I am too scared of you.

Moon Dog


----------



## Hairazor

I think he has the weekend off


EvilA


----------



## Dreadmakr

Error, Error, Error…

PrettyGhoul


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Yes. 

CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Correct!

HR?


----------



## Dreadmakr

No
Because I cut in line

But she will be next

Right HR


----------



## Goblin

No...……..just me!

Where forth arth thou Hairazor.

…..and nobody else better appear!


----------



## Moon Dog

Except me...

HR is next


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Dreadmakr


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nailed it.

PrettyGhoul


----------



## PrettyGhoul

You got it. 

Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Yo!

Now HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Roxy


----------



## Spooky1

Right house, wrong resident.

Moon Dog?


----------



## Dreadmakr

He's out baying at the moon.

HR


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

Now HR


----------



## Dreadmakr

I think she is still enjoying her first coffee of the day.

Good morning HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here at last


PrettyG


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

OK


Dreadmakr


----------



## Dreadmakr

You rang?

Spooky1


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, just me.  

I think CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Not this time 

Next is HR


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not yet

Are you out there HR


----------



## Hairazor

Slow start


Roxy


----------



## Dreadmakr

She is busy thinking up evil deeds

What have you come up with Roxy?


----------



## Hairazor

She's deep in it


Scareme


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sadly no, just me. 

Dreadmakr will post next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Wow, you are good.

Scareme


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe later


Spooky1


----------



## Dreadmakr

Sorry, but no.

PrettyGhoul


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nada

But I think she will be next

Good morning HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Evening!

Spooky1


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Dreadmakr

She is probably eating breakfast.

But she will be next.

Good morning HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


GYM


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Afternoon and no but I do believe...

CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yup I will!

Moon dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Correct!

HR


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nope.
I got here ahead of her.

Scareme


----------



## Hairazor

I seem to be late a lot lately


Goblin


----------



## Dreadmakr

He was gobbled up by a giant turkey.
But he should available again by morning.

Moon Dog


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, not just yet but now...

Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes, yes I will 

HR is next


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Dreadmakr


----------



## Dreadmakr

By your command.

I wonder if Goblin is going to be next


----------



## Hairazor

Looking for Spooky1


----------



## Dreadmakr

Yooo Hooooo... Spooky1...
HR is expecting for you


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe CrazedH


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

Back to HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


----------



## Dreadmakr

Morning back at you HR

Pretty Ghoul


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not yet, but she will probably be next

Right HR


----------



## Hairazor

Right


Scareme


----------



## Moon Dog

Boo!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Dreadmakr


----------



## Dreadmakr

Here I is.

PrettyGhoul


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not yet.
Maybe she will be next


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Goblin


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nope

Maybe RoxyBlue will show up


----------



## Hairazor

I hear she is still adjusting to retirement


Goblin


----------



## Dreadmakr

Wish I had that problem. 

Hey Goblin...
Are you out there somewhere?


----------



## Moon Dog

Guess not 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


CrazedH


----------



## Dreadmakr

nope.
Just that little old Dreadmakr, me.

Hey Moon Dog!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Howdy!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Dreadmakr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

stick


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Afternoon and sorry not this time, it's just me. 

I think CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Guess again

HR


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope... 

Now HR


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers


Spooky1


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hello and no it's me. 

I think Dreadmakr will post next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nailed it

Moon Dog will be next


----------



## Moon Dog

Yeppers

HR


----------



## Dreadmakr

It's not yet time for HR.

But she will be along shortly.

Right HR


----------



## Hairazor

Right


LizzyB


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Negative 

Spooky1


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning and no 'tis me. 

I think HR will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Correct


Spooky1


----------



## RoxyBlue

He’s upstairs running the vacuum cleaner


Moon Dog


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nope.
Just me.

I wonder if Scareme will show up


----------



## graveyardmaster

Sorry to disappoint you Dreadmakr but....

HR will post next..hello my friend.


----------



## Hairazor

Hey you

Goblin


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nah!

PrettyGhoul


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

is that Hairazo I see tiptoeing through the tulips....in combat boots?


----------



## Hairazor

Yes, yes it is


Dreadmakr


----------



## Dreadmakr

Present and accounted for.

Graveyardmaster


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


GYM


----------



## Dreadmakr

Sorry, no

RoxyBlue


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don’t see her around at the moment

Dreadmakr


----------



## Hairazor

Here, here (breathless from rushing)


Now Dreadmakr


----------



## Dreadmakr

Was waiting for HR.

graveyardmaster


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, not yet.

Now graveyardmaster will post next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Guess he's running behind.

RoxyBlue


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, me.

I think Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes I will 

HR, you're up


----------



## Hairazor

OK


Scareme


----------



## Dreadmakr

She must be in hiding.

Stick


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope


HR


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet 

HR


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nada

Calling HR


----------



## Hairazor

Late again


P5


----------



## Moon Dog

Who?

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Dreadmakr


----------



## Dreadmakr

Here I is

CrazedHaunter


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, it's me. 

I think Roxy will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Not at present


GYM


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nope.
Just me.

RoxyBlue


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here


Dreadmakr


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope me. 

But now I believe Dreadmakr will post next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nailed it
Sorry I am so late.

I think Moondog will be next


----------



## CrazedHaunter

You thought wrong...


PrettyGhoul


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Right you are. 

I think Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Here I is!

HR is next


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

GYM


----------



## Dreadmakr

hate to break the trend of correct guesses, but no.

CrazedHaunter


----------



## Hairazor

Moon Dog


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Dreadmakr


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

Maybe Dreadmkr now...


----------



## Dreadmakr

Better late that never.

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here

EvilA


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

Dreadmkr, you're up


----------



## Dreadmakr

At your service.

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy


Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bingo!

Moon Dog


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nah!

Spooky1


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nope

Moon Dog


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup

HR


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not at this hour.

But she will be next.

Good morning HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


P5


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope, just me. 

CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

I got here before of him.

going to take a chance and say...

Scareme


----------



## Hairazor

I'm looking for Goblin


----------



## PrettyGhoul

You're going to have to wait a wee bit longer because I'm looking for...

graveyardmaster


----------



## Dreadmakr

You will have to wit as well.

RoxyBlue


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Dreadmakr

Maybe later.

Yoo-hoo… HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here


Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

Back to HR


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not yet.
She will be next.


----------



## Hairazor

Here


Spooky1


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope

Roxy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sorry "tis me. 

I do believe Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Tis I

Dreadmkr, you're up


----------



## Hairazor

Now Dreadmakr


----------



## Dreadmakr

Arrived alive, though feeling a bit ill today.

PrettyGhoul


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Not yet..


But maybe PrettyGhoul will show up


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hello. 

I think maybe Goblin will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Who?

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


LizzyB


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nope, just me.

CrazedHaunter


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No just.. oh wait.. here


HR


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

Now HR


----------



## Dreadmakr

Too soon

But she will be next

Right HR


----------



## Hairazor

Right


Roxy


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Wrong 

Roxy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning and sorry no, just me. 

I think Spooky1 will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe Spooky1 will be next


----------



## Dreadmakr

Wrongo

CrazedHaunter


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I was just a little late for Hairazor.

How about PrettyGhoul?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Here I am and Good Morning. 

Hairazor are you there? :jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Roxy


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nope
Got here ahead of her

Waiting for Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

You'll be waiting a while 

HR is next


----------



## Hairazor

Yes she is


PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'm here. 

I believe Dreadmakr will post next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Right on target.

Expecting Roxy to post any minute now


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Hope you weren’t holding your breath!

HR


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet...

But she should be next


----------



## Dreadmakr

She isn't ready yet.

But she will be here shortly

Good morning HR


----------



## Hairazor

Finally

Scareme


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sadly no. 

But I do think CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

Dreadmkr


----------



## Dreadmakr

I is here.

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Who?

Dreadmkr


----------



## Dreadmakr

I'm here.

It might be a bit early, but I say HR will be next


----------



## Hairazor

Here


Roxy


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not yet

But maybe she will be next

Call for Roxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Wrong number 

Dreadmkr


----------



## Hairazor

Me, me me


Dreadmakr


----------



## Dreadmakr

Good morning all

CrazedHaunter


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not yet so I'm going to _squeeze_ in here. 

_Now_ CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

He seems to be dawdling.

So let's give HR a chance to be next


----------



## Hairazor

Here


CrazedH


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sorry no, but...

I do think Roxy will post next.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nah, I decided to show up finally

Scareme


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet 

Dreadmkr is next


----------



## Hairazor

Me first


Dreadmakr next


----------



## Dreadmakr

Better late than never

PrettyGhoul


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Evening 

PG


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy


Scareme


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Boo!! 

I believe Dreadmakr will post next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Absolutely correct

Looking for HR


----------



## Moon Dog

Keep looking 

She's next


----------



## Hairazor

She is 



Dreadmakr


----------



## Dreadmakr

Right on the money

PrettyGhoul


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope 

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Heeey!!

Dreadmakr


----------



## Dreadmakr

I'm here

Hairazor


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sorry she's out stocking up on toilet paper so could be awhile. 

Roxy will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

I always have a TP stash on hand due to having a business in my home so just cruising


If not Roxy, maybe Spooky1


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nope, Me again.

Hey Roxy!! Where are you?


----------



## Hairazor

Sleeping in due to retirement 



Dreadmakr


----------



## Dreadmakr

You are correct

I wonder if Scareme will show up


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


PrettyG


----------



## Dreadmakr

She's busy

CrazedHaunter


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Stick


----------



## Moon Dog

Nada

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Goblin


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nada
Just that little old Dreadmakr, me

RoxyBlue


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Disappointing I know, but nope.

I think Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Not like Moon Dog to not answer the howl


Spooky1


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Not today

PG


----------



## Dreadmakr

Another miss

Let me give it a try...

Calling PrettyGhoul


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Wow that's impressive; I could hear you all the way here in Sarasota!  Let me try it.

Calling Spooky1.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Did you say something?
Let me show you how it’s done...

CALLING HAIRAZOR!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Moon Dog


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not just yet and Good Morning.

I think CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Well CrazedH are you here?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Guess he is to busy to respond.

RoxyBlue


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, it's me. 

I believe Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Correct


GYM


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not this time.

Maybe Scareme will make an appearance.


----------



## Hairazor

On break


LizzyB


----------



## CrazedHaunter

She’s looking for her axe



Mr Dreadmakr please


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, sorry me again. Hmm...looks like Mr. Dreadmakr is on an extended TP run. 

Perhaps Ms. Hairazor will post in the meantime.


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Hi how are you,


Mz PrettyGhoul


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nope, its me
I have been tied up.
But I finally managed to work my way free of the ropes. 

PrettyGhoul


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hello and good evening! 

I think, just maybe, Goblin will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Yes, where is Goblin?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yeah where is he?


----------



## Hairazor

Or Dreadmakr


----------



## Dreadmakr

Here I am.
Hard to get on here until the late evening anymore.

RoxyBlue


----------



## Hairazor

Or just maybe CrazedH


----------



## Dreadmakr

Guess again.

Maybe next time.

Calling CrazedHaunter


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Here....

Roxy where is you?


----------



## Hairazor

Busy


GYM


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nope

Second call for Roxy


----------



## Hairazor

Or maybe PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hello and Good Morning!! 

Hairazor will post next. :jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Right-o


Spooky1


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not this time

Roxy


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hello! 

I think CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Hello you thought right

Hairazor your next


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Moon Dog


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sadly no but hopefully soon. 

I think Dreadmakr will post next.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Hairazor, if you please


----------



## Dreadmakr

What if I don't please?
What if I choose to post before Hairazor?

But maybe she will be next.

You out there Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Yo

EvilA


----------



## Spooky1

Not this time

Dreadmakr?


----------



## Dreadmakr

That's me.

PrettyGhoul


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Ghoul Evening.  

CrazedHaunter are you there?


----------



## Hairazor

He's doing crazed things right now


Goblin


----------



## Dreadmakr

He is busy roasting and eating his most recent catch

Roxy Blue


----------



## Hairazor

Or Scareme


----------



## Dreadmakr

Or maybe not.

CazedHaunter


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Maybe right now it's me...

but now I think CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Sure enough,

Back at ya PG


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Sure enough,

Back at ya PG


----------



## Hairazor

I am barging in and

Now PrettyG


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nope

PrettyGhoul, where are you?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hello and right here. 

I think Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Correct


Scareme


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not this time. 

I believe Dreadmakr will post next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

And here I am.

CrazedHaunter will be next


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe next


----------



## Dreadmakr

Guess not.

Let's try Scareme again


----------



## CrazedHaunter

ok I’m here...

Now where’s Roxy?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sorry, no. 

Dreadmakr will post next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Absolutely correct.

Hairazor will be next


----------



## Hairazor

True that


CrazedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Here

Dreadmakr is on deck


----------



## Dreadmakr

a Aye aye sir.

Perhaps Spooky1 will show up next


----------



## CrazedHaunter

If not Spooky1

Then maybe Roxy


----------



## Hairazor

Where is Moon Dog?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Out howling at the moon of course.

Roxyblue


----------



## Hairazor

Or Goblin


----------



## Dreadmakr

CrazedHaunter


----------



## PrettyGhoul

To bad, I got here first...hehe :devil:

Now CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nope, it's me again

Where are you CrazedHaunter?


----------



## Goblin

I give up.....WHERE?

Time for another thrilling chapter of Hairazor vs the Vampire Pirates!


----------



## Hairazor

At present I have the upper hook


Roxy


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nada

PrettyGhoul


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe Goblin


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hello, no it's me.  

I think it's time for Moon Dog to post next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Moon Dog is still howling at the moon.
He doesn't seem to realize is the moon he is howling at is in a painting hanging on his wall.

And I think Roxy will be next.


----------



## Hairazor

Or Spooky1


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nope

Roxy


----------



## Hairazor

Or Spooky1


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Or Dreadmakr


----------



## Hairazor

Or PrettyG


----------



## Goblin

She was unavoidably restrained

Whoever gets here first.


----------



## Hairazor

That would be me


EvilA


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Sorry I don’t feel like posting today


Maybe HR will


----------



## Hairazor

Here


Dreadmakr


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sorry, I got here first! heheh (evil laugh) :devil: 

Now...Dreadmakr will post next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Sorry I'm late
Been very busy.

Hey Goblin...
Are you out there?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sorry just me.  

I believe Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Been missing him


Roxy


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nope
Just me.

Has Scareme come out of hiding?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Apparently not!

HR


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not yet
Just me again.
But I'm sure she will be next


----------



## Hairazor

She will


Back at you Dreadmakr


----------



## Dreadmakr

Thank you, and enjoy your day.

PrettyGhoul


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Here I am.  

I think CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

You are right


HR


----------



## Hairazor

Here


long unseen LordH


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sadly no, but I do believe...

Dreadmakr will post next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Here I am.

Hairazor will be next


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy


Moon Dog


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nah!

Spooky1 shouldn’t be to busy to make an appearance


----------



## Dreadmakr

Maybe not, But apparently I must be less busy.

Is Hairazor out there somewhere?


----------



## Hairazor

Yes


P5


----------



## Dreadmakr

Guess not.

PrettyGhoul


----------



## Hairazor

Or Scareme


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Or not,

PG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Here I am. 

I think Dreadmakr will post next.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I agree Dreadmakr will post next


----------



## Spooky1

Not this time

PrettyGhoul next?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Sorry I'm so late.
Been draining and cleaning a flooded basement.

I think Hairazor will be next


----------



## Hairazor

Here


Anyone seen Moon Dog?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Still howling at the moon

But I'm here.

I wonder if Scareme will show up


----------



## Goblin

She sent me in her place

Time for another Dreadmakr adventure
Chapter 12: Spatula of Fear!


----------



## Dreadmakr

Spongebob and I are currently rewriting that chapter.

Good morning Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

You are correct!

Goblin, maybe?


----------



## Hairazor

Still celebrating his good check up


P5


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nope
Just me

PrettyGhoul


----------



## Hairazor

Or Roxy


----------



## Dreadmakr

Guess not

Good morning Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Copchick


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope 


PG


----------



## Dreadmakr

Uh-uh
But I'm here.

And Hairazor will be next


----------



## Hairazor

Here


Moon Dog


----------



## CrazedHaunter

He’s out protesting 

Pumpkin5


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope it's me. 

I think Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

To early for her.

But she will be next


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Well no, not now and not just yet.

I think Goblin will post next.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope but HR is due.


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Moon Dog


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sadly no but hopefully soon!

I think Dreadmakr will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Or me then Dreadmakr


----------



## Dreadmakr

Reporting as ordered 8^)

CrazedHaunter


----------



## Hairazor

Calling Goblin


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Me first.  

I think Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not yet
I'm ahead of her.

But she might be next


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


P5


----------



## CrazedHaunter

She never answers when I call but,

P5


----------



## Dreadmakr

She apparently is still not answering you

I wonder if Scareme is around tonight


----------



## Hairazor

She's probably planning pranks

Copchick


----------



## Dreadmakr

She is probably very busy right now.

Spooky1


----------



## Hairazor

Or Goblin


----------



## Dreadmakr

He is busy scratching his long pointed ears.

Roxi


----------



## CrazedHaunter

She’s busy painting things gray.

HR


----------



## Dreadmakr

It is a bit early for her.

But I'm sure she will be next.

Good morning Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


P5


----------



## Dreadmakr

Guess not.

Are you out there PrettyGhoul?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yeah PG where are you?


----------



## Dreadmakr

No PrettyGhoul yet?
Oh well

Good morning Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Roxy


----------



## Dreadmakr

Still waitng for PrettyGhoul


----------



## Hairazor

Moon Dog


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope it's me and hello! 

I think CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yes, yes I will.

Mr Dreadmakr


----------



## Dreadmakr

At your service.

Expecting to see Hairazor next.


----------



## Hairazor

Here


Spooky1


----------



## Dreadmakr

Probably too busy working on Halloween props

CrazedHaunter


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I should be working on some props but I’m too busy posting here.


PG if your not too busy will you make an appearance?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Guess she's to busy.

Are you out there Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Goblin


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sorry, a lot of stuff going on. I'm here!

I think Goblin will post next. :devil:


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not Yet.
Just me.

Good morning Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Spooky1


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, just me. 

I think CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

How’d you ever guess?

Dreadmakr


----------



## Dreadmakr

Present and accounted for.

Good morning Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Here! <waves>

 I'm going to go for it...

Moon Dog will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

I'm worried about Moon Dog, we haven't seen him in a while


Dreadmakr


----------



## Dreadmakr

Here I is.

Scareme


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Scare you? I hardly know you!


HR...


----------



## Hairazor

Afternoon


Roxy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not just yet but maybe...

Spooky1 will post next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not this time.

And Hairazor will be next


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers


P5


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nope

CrazedHaunter


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Oh okay!

Roxy?


----------



## Hairazor

PrettyG


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Dreadmakr


----------



## Dreadmakr

Absolutely correct.

Hairazor


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Guess again.

Now Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers


LordH


----------



## Dreadmakr

Guess not.

RoxyBlue


----------



## Hairazor

Or GYM


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope it's me. 

I think CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

I got here ahead of him.
But let's give him another chance.

CrazedHaunter


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Chance is over  

I think Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not yet.
But she will probably be next.
Good morning Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Roxy


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope just me late as usual. 

I think HR will be next. Now I think I’ll take my time and post last in another thread...


----------



## Dreadmakr

Wrong 
And what you post in the other thread will soon be wrong as well.

But I think Hairazor will be next.


----------



## Hairazor

Here


Goblin


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not just yet and surprise it's me!! :devil:

Dreadmakr will post next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

As a mater of fact, I think I will.

I suspect that CrazedHaunter will be next


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not just yet, but hopefully soon. 

I think Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nada
Just that little old Dreadmakr, me

Where are you Hairazor?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Where indeed; I miss Hairazor!! 

Let's see....I think Spooky1 will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Running late


Moon Dog


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nah!

PG


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not even a handsome lad.

Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Here


GYM


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sadly no, but GYM you should post soon! Exciting news...I'm posting now. 

I think Dreadmakr will post next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nailed it.

Good morning Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Morning




Scareme


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No I won’t 


Pumpkin5


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sorry, just me. 

I think Dreadmakr will post next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

On the money again.

I wonder where Scareme is?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, but it would be very nice to see Scareme! 

I believe CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Guess not.
I'm here instead.

Calling Hairazor.


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Moon Dog


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, me again. Moon Dog where are you?????????????

Dreadmakr will post next.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Dreadmakr took my spot so only fair I take his....


Back to you PG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'm here. 

I think Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers


Goblin


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not this time.

Your turn CrazedHaunter


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Thank yo Dread.( May I call you Dread?)

Roxy if she can tear herself away from painting tombstones.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Yes you can call me Dread.
But you shouldn't call me Roxy.
I don't think she would like that.

What do you think about it Hairazor?


----------



## Hairazor

Neutral


Spooky1


----------



## PrettyGhoul

So wrong when I just know...

Goblin will post next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nope.

Going to give Roxy another chance to be next


----------



## Hairazor

I'm popping in


GYM


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not this time. 

I think CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

You should know better that that.
Good morning Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Scareme


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning! 

I believe Dreadmakr will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Or me


CrazedH


----------



## Dreadmakr

Sorry to be so late.
But at least it looks like I beat CrazedHaunter here.

Wherefore art thou Scareme


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sadly not here. :crykin:

I think Hairazor will post next. :biggrinkin:


----------



## Hairazor

Here


Goblin


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not yet.
Guess I will have to do?

Are you out there PrettyGhoul


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I am here and good afternoon all.  

I feel certain CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Good feeling!

HR?


----------



## graveyardmaster

Nope.....

But HR will be next...pokes HR wakie! wakie! lol


----------



## Hairazor

Not so hard


EvilA


----------



## graveyardmaster

Sadly not...But..

PrettyGhoul should be lurking about soon...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Here I am (waves). 

I think Dreadmakr will post next.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No just me

GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

morning...

Hairazor...


----------



## Dreadmakr

Sorry all.
Haven't been able to post since Saturday.
Internet not working at my house.
Cable guy is suppose to come out tomorrow.
But I'm currently at a popular burger joint, 
taking advantage of some free WIFI.

I think Hairrazor will be next


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers


Roxy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sorry HR but it's me. 

Hmm....I have a feeling Dreadmakr will post next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Absotively posilutely

And I beleive Hairrazor will be next


----------



## Hairazor

Here


Spooky1


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sadly no. :crykin:

I do have a positive feeling Goblin will post next. :biggrinkin:


----------



## graveyardmaster

Negative....

I am positive Hairazor will be lurking soon...Shouts are you awake yet Hairazor hehe...


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Negative she’s still sleeping

I am positive Spooky1 will post next.pretty sure he’s awake.


----------



## Hairazor

Up now and will also try to conjure Spooky1


----------



## graveyardmaster

Boo...

Its only me Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

Copchick


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No but I like where your going

CopChick


----------



## Dreadmakr

Just me this time.

But maybe CopChick will be next


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I guess she’s not playing games yet sooooo.

HR?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Moon Dog


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sadly no.

 But happily, I think my friend graveyardmaster will post next!!


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nope

You're up next Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Here


Now maybe GYM


----------



## Ghostess

Hahaha... surprise!!! Just a little post-bombing by an oldie. Hairazor next!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

WOW!!! Very nice surprise!!  I hope this means you will drop in more often!! It is wonderful to see you!!

I'm just going to test the waters here: I think Ghostess will post next.


----------



## Ghostess

Correct! Only because I'm awake for once this late. Lol

Prettyghoul!


----------



## Hairazor

Noppers


Dreadmakr


----------



## Dreadmakr

I'm here.

Maybe PrettyGhoul will be next


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hello I'm here. 

I think CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

How about Goblin


----------



## Dreadmakr

Well I waited to give Goblin a chance to show up.

Will PrettyGhoul be next


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope just me again.

PG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Correct, I'm here. 

Hmmm....I think Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

She is probably still sleeping off a night of haunt prepping.
But I'm sure she will be next.


----------



## Hairazor

Here


Spooky1


----------



## Dreadmakr

Guess not.
But I'm here.
And I think CrazedHaunter will be next


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, it's me  but now...

I do believe CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## graveyardmaster

I believe not....

PrettyGhoul


----------



## Hairazor

Me, me me me


Roxy


----------



## Dreadmakr

Are you getting ready to sing Hairazor?

Okay CrazedHaunter.
Where the Halloween are you?


----------



## Hairazor

Gym


----------



## graveyardmaster

You called...

Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Morning (or whatever it is there)


Spooky1


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sadly no. :crykin: Just me. :eekin:

But now, I do believe graveyardmaster will post next. :biggrinkin:


----------



## graveyardmaster

Yup here...

Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy


LordH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No just me late as usual

PG your next


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nope.
Maybe she will be next.
Are you out there PrettyGhoul?


----------



## Hairazor

Or GYM


----------



## Dreadmakr

I got here first.

But graveyardmaster will be next


----------



## graveyardmaster

sneaks in....

Taps on the coffin lid of PG wakie! wakie!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

<Yawn> Morning! 

I think Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers


Dreadmakr


----------



## Dreadmakr

You called?

Let's give Scareme a chance


----------



## RoxyBlue

She’s busy telling amusing anecdotes on Facebook

Hairazor


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not yet.

I think CrazedHaunter will be next


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sorry, wrong, it's me. 

Now Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Goblin

Who?

Time for Chapter 12 of PrettyGhoul vs. The Bikini Beach Vampires........"The
Corkscrew of Doom!"


----------



## Hairazor

Or Me


GYM


----------



## Goblin

He's been unavoidably restrained

Hairazor keeps jumping up and down yelling
"Pick me! Pick me!"


----------



## Hairazor

It's exhausting 



Scareme


----------



## Dreadmakr

She is too scared right now

Maybe she will calm down in time to be next


----------



## Hairazor

Or just maybe Spooky1


----------



## Dreadmakr

Or perhaps RoxyBlue


----------



## Hairazor

Or Birthday girl PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Evening!  Thank you HR!!  

I think graveyardmaster will post next!!


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nope.

CrazedHaunter


----------



## Hairazor

Or just maybe Goblin


----------



## Dreadmakr

I gave him a chance to post before me.
But I could not wait any longer.

Maybe scareme will make an appearance.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Naa!

It’s about time for GYM to show up!


----------



## graveyardmaster

Yup here...

Umm i think HR will be next...you around buddy...


----------



## Hairazor

Here


PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Here and good afternoon all! 

I think Dreadmakr will post next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

You rang?

CrazedHaunter will be next


----------



## Hairazor

Or GYM


----------



## Goblin

Or probably me!

I thought I saw a Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Correct


Dreadmakr


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No but maybe now?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Sorry that I'm late.

Are you out there PrettyGhoul?


----------



## Hairazor

Or Goblin?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Or P5.


----------



## Hairazor

Or Roxy


----------



## Dreadmakr

Or me.

Hey Goblin


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, it's me. :eekin:

I think CrazedHaunter will post next. :biggrinkin:


----------



## Hairazor

Or GYM


----------



## Dreadmakr

Or me again.

Good morning Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Moon Dog


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Evening all! :eekin:

graveyardmaster are you here? :biggrinkin:


----------



## Dreadmakr

Guess not.

Going to give Scareme another opportunity.


----------



## Goblin

Yo do what?

Who wants to be next?


----------



## Hairazor

Pick me, pick me


PrettyG


----------



## Spooky1

Not this time

Dreadmakr?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Here I is.

PrettyGhoul


----------



## PrettyGhoul

You are correct! :eekin:

I do believe Hairazor will post next. :biggrinkin:


----------



## CrazedHaunter

You believed wrong...... 

But she’ll be along shortly


----------



## Hairazor

I've been busy

Goblin


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not this time.

But maybe Goblin will next


----------



## Goblin

Don't think you'll get treats like this all you're life! 

Did Hairazor and Prettyghoul just run into each other?
Whichever one gets up first will be next!


----------



## Hairazor

PrettyG is hard at work but will be next


----------



## graveyardmaster

sorry to disappoint you Hairazor but.....

PrettyG will be next though...come on PG


----------



## Dreadmakr

sorry to disappoint you GYM but.....

But maybe PrettyGhoul will be next


----------



## Spooky1

Incorrect 

Goblin next?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sorry so late but I'm here. :eekin:

I have positive vibes Hairazor will post next. :biggrinkin:


----------



## Dreadmakr

She must be busy putting final touches on her display.

But she should be next.

Oh Hairazor, where are you?


----------



## Hairazor

Here


GYM


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not yet.
But I'm here, and CrazedHaunter will be next


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Hi 


HR you around?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Moon Dog


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not yet

PrettyGhoul


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Here I am.  

I think CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Or Roxy


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Sorry 2 days late. 

PG your next.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Afternoon all. 

Dreadmakr are you here?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Why yes I am.

Calling GYM


----------



## Hairazor

Yeah, time for some GYM


----------



## Dreadmakr

Where are you GYM


----------



## Hairazor

Or Goblin?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Guess you're stuck with me.

I wonder if Stick will show up


----------



## Hairazor

Or PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

You are correct. Just got home from work.  Hmm...

I think CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Here!


Dreadmakr you around?


----------



## Dreadmakr

I'm here

I'm waiting around for RoxyBlue


----------



## Hairazor

Or PrettyG


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Or GYM


----------



## Dreadmakr

Just me

I suspect that Hairazor will be next


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


I miss Moon Dog, hope he is OK


----------



## Dreadmakr

Guess I will have to do

PrettyGhoul


----------



## graveyardmaster

Nope its just me....

Hairazor...Have you got my invite ready for Thanksgiving...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, sorry me again. Hey...great idea!  Virtual Thanksgiving at Hairazor's!  

Hmm...I think CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Or me, puzzling on how to virtual TGiving for a crowd

Roxy


----------



## graveyardmaster

Wow great idea Hairazor virtual TGiving at Roxys....

What do you think about that PG lol


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Also fun but Roxy may have something to say about it. 

Roxy will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

She is busy working on the virtual TGiving

GYM for the win


----------



## graveyardmaster

Yup here Yawns good morning.....

Hairazor


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope me.. yawns good nite....


PG


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not this time.

Good morning Hairazor.


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning all! 

Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

I will


Roxy


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nope.
Maybe next time


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, me again. 

I think CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Or GYM


----------



## Dreadmakr

Or me maybe.

PrettyGhoul will be next


----------



## PrettyGhoul

You're right! 

I think Hairazor will be the next one to post.


----------



## Hairazor

Winner, winner chicken dinner


GYM


----------



## Dreadmakr

Or perhaps a surprise appearance by Scareme


----------



## Spooky1

Only a Spooky surprise 

Hairazor?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not yet
But she might be next


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


P5


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning and no just me.

I think CrazedHaunter is due to post next!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We have the same birthday, so I’ll sub for him.

Hairazor


----------



## Dreadmakr

She must be running a bit behind.

Good morning Hairazor


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hmm.....no again just me. :googly: 

I think Dreadmakr will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Or me


Goblin


----------



## Dreadmakr

Sorry I'm late

Is RoxyBlue out there


----------



## Goblin

Nope

That naughty Hairazor


----------



## Dreadmakr

I am sure that she will be here shortly


----------



## Hairazor

Naughty and all


PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Here I am. 

I think "naughty" Hairazor will post next.  OK (snicker) that just makes me laugh! Any chance you can officially change your name to "NaughtyHR"? Just teasing. Nope, now that I think more of it, Hairazor is better.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Looks like I beat her here.
But I'm sure she will arrive shortly.
Good morning Hairazor.


----------



## Hairazor

Here (and PrettyG there are legions of people who would agree with the naughty)


Scareme


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Fun to know 

I think Dreadmakr will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Or me


Roxy


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nope
Just Me.

Let's give Scareme a chance


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope but hopefully soon! 

Calling CrazedHaunter.


----------



## Spooky1

Not this time

Maybe Scareme next?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not yet.

Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Evening all! 

I think Dreadmakr will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Or P5


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nope, Just me.

PrettyGhoul will be next


----------



## Evil Andrew

Tis I 

next hr


----------



## Hairazor

Absolutely

GYM


----------



## Dreadmakr

Me again.
Is Spooky1 out there


----------



## PrettyGhoul

He is, but kinda muffled in a closet. 

Speaking with a microphone: Calling CrazedHaunter!!


----------



## Dreadmakr

Guess he will have to keep calling.

Meanwhile I'll call for Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Roxy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Me again.

I think Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Maybe later.
Just me for now.

Good morning Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Here


Moon Dog


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning! 

I think Dreadmakr will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Or Goblin for the New Year


----------



## Dreadmakr

Or maybe RoxyBlue


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning. 

I think Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

She must be sleeping in late this morning.

Wake up Hairazor.


----------



## Hairazor

Had a very early physical

EvilA


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning all! 

I think it's time for graveyardmaster to post next.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, but perhaps Hairazor will stop by for a visit.


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Spooky1


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not this time.

Let's give Scareme another chance


----------



## Hairazor

Or Goblin


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'm going to squeeze in here but then definitely...

Goblin will post next!!


----------



## Dreadmakr

I don't think so

I think Hairazor is next


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Ok PG your up.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

OK.  Good Morning all! 

Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


GYM


----------



## Evil Andrew

Howdy

Next PG


----------



## Hairazor

Or Roxy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I think we need the megaphone for Roxy 

I think Dreadmakr will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Or Scareme


----------



## Dreadmakr

I think we must scare her for some reason.

So maybe Evil Andrew


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, maybe Hairazor next?


----------



## Hairazor

OK

Goblin


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nada

PrettyGhoul


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Dreadmakr


----------



## Dreadmakr

Here I is.

Is you out and about CrazedHaunter?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sorry just me. 

Goblin will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Or EvilA


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope, me again! 

Dreadmakr will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Or GYM


----------



## Dreadmakr

No, just me, I'm late again.

RoxyBlue will be next


----------



## Hairazor

Or Moon Dog


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope me. 

I think Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Here


Dreadmakr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope

Pretty Ghoul


----------



## Hairazor

Or Scareme


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nada

I think CrazedHaunter will be next.


----------



## Hairazor

Or maybe Goblin


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Or maybe me, hehe. 

OK, now Goblin will post next!


----------



## Hairazor

Or Roxy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Me, me, me. 

I think Dreadmakr will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe EvilA


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sadly no, just me again. 

Hmm...I think Spooky1 will post next.


----------



## graveyardmaster

OMG noooooooooo hehe....

ummm hairazor will post next right bud


----------



## Hairazor

Just for you


Roxy


----------



## Dreadmakr

No 
Just long lost me.

PrettyGhoul will be next


----------



## Hairazor

Or GYM


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, me. Here I am. 

But _now_ I just know graveyardmaster will post next.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Not even close!
But in your defense I did forget to call first. 

Boris Karloff & Sir Graves Ghastly said they'd stop by soon. But if not, Roxy should be breezing through sometime soon.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'm sure she will soon but now I think...


Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Yes, yes I will


CrazedH


----------



## Dreadmakr

No, just me.

Are you out there someplace Scareme?


----------



## Hairazor

Or GYM


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sadly no but hopefully soon. 

I think Bone To Pick will post next.


----------



## Goblin

Unfortunately I showed up

Hairazor and the Rasinettes


----------



## Hairazor

Just Hairazor


PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

You are right! 

I believe Dreadmakr will post next.


----------



## Dreadmakr

You are so right.

And I am still hoping Scareme will make an appearance


----------



## Hairazor

She's busy


MoonDog


----------



## graveyardmaster

sorry no howls here lol

Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Morning


Dreadmakr


----------



## graveyardmaster

me me me me.....

PrettyGhoul wakie wakie


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'm here, just in shock.





Home
Forums
General Discussions
Fun and Games
*Who will post next?*
Jump to LatestFollow



228DAYS
4HOURS
50MINUTES
36SECONDS
until Halloween!

26101 - 26118 of 26118 Posts
Prev

1
…
1304
1305
1306


[IMG alt="Hairazor"]https://www.hauntforum.com/d3/avatars/m/9/9145.jpg?1615880964[/IMG]
*Hairazor
Clean "cut"*
Joined Mar 13, 2012
26,917 Posts
#26,101 • 24 d ago

Just for you


Roxy

How long does someone have to be dead before it is Archeology instead of Grave Robbing?

SaveShare
Reply Quote
Like
D
*Dreadmakr
Registered*
Joined Jun 20, 2018
3,916 Posts
#26,102 • 21 d ago

No
Just long lost me.

PrettyGhoul will be next

Then Baron Frankenstein said, If life was easy, anyone could do it.

SaveShare
Reply Quote
Like
[IMG alt="Hairazor"]https://www.hauntforum.com/d3/avatars/m/9/9145.jpg?1615880964[/IMG]
*Hairazor
Clean "cut"*
Joined Mar 13, 2012
26,917 Posts
#26,103 • 21 d ago

Or GYM

How long does someone have to be dead before it is Archeology instead of Grave Robbing?

SaveShare
Reply Quote
Like
[IMG alt="PrettyGhoul"]https://www.hauntforum.com/d3/avatars/m/0/222.jpg?1615880960[/IMG]
* PrettyGhoul
Registered*
Joined Oct 7, 2005
6,177 Posts
#26,104 • 21 d ago

No, me. Here I am. 

But _now_ I just know graveyardmaster will post next.  

If you're going through Hell, keep going.

SaveShare
Reply Quote


[IMG alt="Bone To Pick"]https://www.hauntforum.com/d3/avatars/m/1/1381.jpg?1615880960[/IMG]
*Bone To Pick
I Never Fibula*
Joined Oct 22, 2007
1,444 Posts
#26,105 • 20 d ago

Not even close!
But in your defense I did forget to call first.

Boris Karloff & Sir Graves Ghastly said they'd stop by soon. But if not, Roxy should be breezing through sometime soon.

-------------------------------------
Said the skeleton with a grin as he placed me in the stew, "In about a half-an-hour I'll have a bone to pick with you." :xbones:

SaveShare
Reply Quote
Like
[IMG alt="PrettyGhoul"]https://www.hauntforum.com/d3/avatars/m/0/222.jpg?1615880960[/IMG]
* PrettyGhoul
Registered*
Joined Oct 7, 2005
6,177 Posts
#26,106 • 15 d ago

 I'm sure she will soon but now I think...


Hairazor will post next. 

If you're going through Hell, keep going.

SaveShare
Reply Quote

[IMG alt="Hairazor"]https://www.hauntforum.com/d3/avatars/m/9/9145.jpg?1615880964[/IMG]
*Hairazor
Clean "cut"*
Joined Mar 13, 2012
26,917 Posts
#26,107 • 14 d ago

Yes, yes I will


CrazedH

How long does someone have to be dead before it is Archeology instead of Grave Robbing?

SaveShare
Reply Quote
Like
D
*Dreadmakr
Registered*
Joined Jun 20, 2018
3,916 Posts
#26,108 • 13 d ago

No, just me.

Are you out there someplace Scareme?

Then Baron Frankenstein said, If life was easy, anyone could do it.

SaveShare
Reply Quote
Like

[IMG alt="Hairazor"]https://www.hauntforum.com/d3/avatars/m/9/9145.jpg?1615880964[/IMG]
*Hairazor
Clean "cut"*
Joined Mar 13, 2012
26,917 Posts
#26,109 • 13 d ago

Or GYM

How long does someone have to be dead before it is Archeology instead of Grave Robbing?

SaveShare
Reply Quote
Like
[IMG alt="PrettyGhoul"]https://www.hauntforum.com/d3/avatars/m/0/222.jpg?1615880960[/IMG]
* PrettyGhoul
Registered*
Joined Oct 7, 2005
6,177 Posts
#26,110 • 10 d ago

 Sadly no but hopefully soon.

I think Bone To Pick will post next. 

If you're going through Hell, keep going.

SaveShare
Reply Quote

[IMG alt="Goblin"]https://www.hauntforum.com/d3/avatars/m/2/2922.jpg?1615880961[/IMG]
*Goblin
Guardian of Darkness*
Joined Jun 2, 2009
39,431 Posts
#26,111 • 7 d ago

Unfortunately I showed up

Hairazor and the Rasinettes

I'm stuck here cause Heaven don't want
me and the devil's afraid I'll take over! 


SaveShare
Reply Quote
Like
[IMG alt="Hairazor"]https://www.hauntforum.com/d3/avatars/m/9/9145.jpg?1615880964[/IMG]
*Hairazor
Clean "cut"*
Joined Mar 13, 2012
26,917 Posts
#26,112 • 6 d ago

Just Hairazor


PrettyG

How long does someone have to be dead before it is Archeology instead of Grave Robbing?

SaveShare
Reply Quote
Like

[IMG alt="PrettyGhoul"]https://www.hauntforum.com/d3/avatars/m/0/222.jpg?1615880960[/IMG]
* PrettyGhoul
Registered*
Joined Oct 7, 2005
6,177 Posts
#26,113 • 6 d ago

You are right! 

I believe Dreadmakr will post next. 

If you're going through Hell, keep going.

SaveShare
Reply Quote


graveyardmaster said:


> me me me me.....
> 
> PrettyGhoul wakie wakie


I'm here just in shock..





Home 
Forums 
General Discussions 
Fun and Games 
*Who will post next?*
Jump to LatestFollow


26101 - 26118 of 26118 Posts
 Prev 

1
…
1304
1305
1306


[IMG alt="Hairazor"]https://www.hauntforum.com/d3/avatars/m/9/9145.jpg?1615880964[/IMG]
*Hairazor
Clean "cut"*
Joined Mar 13, 2012
26,917 Posts
#26,101 • 24 d ago

Just for you


Roxy

How long does someone have to be dead before it is Archeology instead of Grave Robbing?

SaveShare
Reply Quote 
Like
D
*Dreadmakr
Registered*
Joined Jun 20, 2018
3,916 Posts
#26,102 • 21 d ago

No
Just long lost me.

PrettyGhoul will be next

Then Baron Frankenstein said, If life was easy, anyone could do it.

SaveShare
Reply Quote 
Like
[IMG alt="Hairazor"]https://www.hauntforum.com/d3/avatars/m/9/9145.jpg?1615880964[/IMG]
*Hairazor
Clean "cut"*
Joined Mar 13, 2012
26,917 Posts
#26,103 • 21 d ago

Or GYM


graveyardmaster said:


> me me me me.....
> 
> PrettyGhoul wakie wakie


I'm here, just in shock.

Hairazor will post next


----------



## PrettyGhoul

graveyardmaster said:


> me me me me.....
> 
> PrettyGhoul wakie wakie


Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Indeed

Roxy


----------



## graveyardmaster

Sorry just me again...

But i feel Roxy is lurking and ready to post next....


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, just me.

Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

I'm here, still fumbling around

Spooky1


----------



## graveyardmaster

ughhh its just me...

Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

Moon Dog


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, me again. 

graveyardmaster will post next.


----------



## graveyardmaster

Yawns morning....

Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Dreadmakr


----------



## PrettyGhoul

😁 Morning...um, er, ack...I'm just going to squeeze in here and now...

Dreadmakr will post next!


----------



## graveyardmaster

sowwie its just me....

Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Spooky1


----------



## graveyardmaster

me me me ....

PrettyGhoul


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Here I am. 

Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

Morning....

Ummmm PrettyGhoul will post next


----------



## Hairazor

I miss Moon Dog


----------



## RoxyBlue

So do I (as I post late to the game)

Pretty Ghoul


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Me too.

graveyardmaster will post next .


----------



## graveyardmaster

Morning.....

Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Bone To Pick


----------



## graveyardmaster

no no no its meeeeeeeee 

ok going for a long shot here i am calling out IrishWitch to show up....Witchy are you about????


----------



## Irish Witch

You got me!!!!

Im gonna say it’s GYM next


----------



## graveyardmaster

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG no way.....................

IrishWitch


----------



## Irish Witch

You got me again!!!

Gonna go out in the limb here and say GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

Good to see you......

Irishwitch


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not this time, just me. 

I think it's time for Dreadmakr to post next!


----------



## graveyardmaster

Think not...

Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Here

PrettyG


----------



## graveyardmaster

pops head around door its only meeee

Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

EvilA


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No me. 


graveyardmaster will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Or Goblin


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope, me again. 

I think Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

CrazedH or Deadmakr


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, me again. 

I think Spooky1 will post next.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

...or Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

RoxyBlue


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope, just me. 

I believe Dreadmakr will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Or Goblin


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No Goblin (_sob_) just me. 

Hmmm...I think Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

GYM


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Evening!

Spooky1 will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

EvilA


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Me again. 

CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Dreadmakr


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Yes...

Dreadmakr will post next


----------



## Hairazor

Where is everybody??

Goblin


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hairazor will post next! 

(now you say me; it's been to long since I've been called. I miss it).


----------



## Hairazor

PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

lol, thank you. 

Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Here (big echo as the place is wide open and empty)

PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Very big echo!  

Hmm...I have some feeling that Dreadmakr will post next!


----------



## Hairazor

Or CrazedH


----------



## Spooky1

Surprise! 
PG next?


----------



## Hairazor

Se will be right along


----------



## graveyardmaster

Pops head in...Its only meeeeeeeee

Hairazor


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'm here, sorry I'm late. Yes a _delightful_ surprise! Now...

I do believe Hairazor will post next!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Almost always

GYM


----------



## Goblin

Haven't been to the gym in years!

Prettyghoul vs Hairazor
*and the winner is.........*


----------



## Hairazor

There are no winners here just faster responders

Right PrettyG


----------



## Goblin

She went into hiding when she heard I was back 

*Right Prettyghoul?*


----------



## Hairazor

Still looking for PrettyG


----------



## Goblin

Keep looking!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

(((Goblin))) I would _never_ hide from you! And um...right just fast responders, lol. Sorry, working a lot of doubles lately.

I think Hairazor will post next!


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Dreadmakr


----------



## Goblin

Did you say Dressmaker?

Prettyghoul.......if she hasn't lost the forum map again!


----------



## Hairazor

GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

You called......

Goblin just wants to say Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Hairazor

Hey, it worked

EvilA


----------



## Goblin

Not even close!

Might as well go with Hairrazor


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

PrettyG


----------



## graveyardmaster

Just meeeeeeee.............

Ummm i think PrettyG will show up next..Rattles coffin lid wakie wakie


----------



## Goblin

If you had chose Goblin you would have been right! 🎃 👾

I think I'll choose graveyardmaster........anyone else will be eaten by the man-eating chickens! 🐔🐔🐔🐔


----------



## Hairazor

PrettyG, she can handle those chickens


----------



## Spooky1

Hope you don’t mind if I sneak in here.

Hairazor back at you


----------



## PrettyGhoul

(I'm going to back space and squeeze in here) I most _definitely_ won't be eaten by man-eating chickens! 

*Now...Hairazor will post next! *


----------



## Hairazor

Yes

Roxy


----------



## graveyardmaster

Just boring meee....

ummm Goblin will defo post next..come on Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Ask and you will receive..........

Just remember you asked for it graveyardmaster


----------



## graveyardmaster

You Called....

Ummm Hairazor will defo post next


----------



## Hairazor

Correct

Back at you GYM


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope, it's me. 

Hmmm...I think Goblin will post next.


----------



## Goblin

*NEXT
Follow the line to Prettyghoul*


----------



## Hairazor

Or LordH


----------



## graveyardmaster

Or GYM...

Ummm lets say Hairazor


----------



## Goblin

_Hairrazor..........

I snap my fingers and presto.........Graveyardmaster willl appear_


----------



## Hairazor

Just me

PrettyG


----------



## Goblin

You are not PrettyG

Goblin says.............Hairrazor


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, just me again. 

I think Graveyardmaster will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

GYM is in demand


----------



## Goblin

You did not choose wisely, Weed hopper!

If Prettyghoul isn't next, the heck with it


----------



## Hairazor

Sorry

Roxy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning, sorry I'm late but thought I'd squeeze in here anyway. 

Yes, _now_ Roxy will post next!!


----------



## Goblin

Roxy was unavoidably restrained

The cage match will decide who's next.........Hairazor or Prettyghoul with special guest referee Graveyardmaster


----------



## Hairazor

Me, pick me

GYM


----------



## Goblin

I don't go to the gym anymore

Prettyghoul, or did she fall overboard again?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

You chose wisely Weed hopper! 

I think Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Very good!!

Dreadmakr


----------



## Goblin

If you picked me you would've been correct

Hairazor
Harazor
Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Here

PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'm here. 

Goblin will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Or just maybe CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

*WHO?*
*DO i NEED TO LIGHT A FIRECRACKER UNDER HAIRAZOR?*


----------



## graveyardmaster

Pops head into room its just meeeeeee....

Umm i think Hairazor will post next


----------



## Hairazor

No firecrackers for me please

PrettyG


----------



## Goblin

Last time I seen her she was hang gliding

Graveyardmaster will here next, if he can get the bucket off his head!


----------



## graveyardmaster

You called Mr Goblin...You trying to distract me from being last huh lol...

Umm lets say Hairazor will post next...


----------



## Hairazor

Winner, winner

Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Rise and shine Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

GYM


----------



## graveyardmaster

Evening 

Hairazor


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Look,,,,,here comes Prettyghoul


----------



## PrettyGhoul

You are correct! 

Hmm...I think Hairazor will post next!


----------



## Hairazor

Winner, winner

Spooky1


----------



## graveyardmaster

me me me 

ummm Goblin is sure to post next


----------



## Hairazor

Or Scareme


----------



## graveyardmaster

Or me me me

ummm lets say Goblin..post next and you can have last for 24hrs🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Goblin

You can't give away what you don't have! 

Prettyghoul ill be next


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< lol, have to agree with Gobin and here I am.

graveyardmaster will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Or just maybe LordH will pop in


----------



## Goblin

I don't he knows how to spell it

What's the name again? Hellraiser? Straight Razor? Oh well, she knows who she is!


----------



## graveyardmaster

Sorry its just meeeeee....

Hairazor 100% will post next...


----------



## Hairazor

100% right

PrettyG


----------



## Goblin

You were a 100% wrong

Probably Graveyardmaster


----------



## Hairazor

Or Roxy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, it's me! 

graveyardmaster will 100% post next! !


----------



## graveyardmaster

100% Correct....

Ummm Hairazor are you in dee house


----------



## Hairazor

Yerppers

Scareme


----------



## Goblin

BOOOOOOOOOOOO! How was that?
Prettyghoul will be next..........and I said PRETTYGHOUL!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning all!

I think Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

I'm Spooky too

Hairazor.....if she didn't fall overboard


----------



## Hairazor

Grabbed a life line

PrettyG


----------



## Dreadmakr

Suppose I pop my head in here for the first time in quite a while

Are you out there Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

GYM


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Who wants to be next and how much is it worth to you?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Me, me me! lol.  It's worth a plug nickel (how much is that? what does that mean anyway?)

Welcome back Dreadmakr!! Very nice to see you!

I think Dreadmakr will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Or me

Goblin


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nope, just me again.

Thanks PrettyGhoul.
Good to be back.

Is Scareme out there somewhere?


----------



## Hairazor

Or CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

Yes.......just not here!

Dreadmakr can be next.......if Hairazor doesn't get in the way......then it'll probably be PrettyGhoul


----------



## Hairazor

I'm pushy

GYM


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, just me. 

I do believe Goblin will post next.


----------



## graveyardmaster

I beleive not...Goblin is busy chasing after last

Ummm i think Hairazor will post next....you here???


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Roxy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sadly no. 

graveyardmaster will post next!


----------



## Goblin

I don't he knows how to spell next

N-E-X-T Graveyard master


----------



## Hairazor

Or Dreadmakr


----------



## Goblin

He was unavoidably restrained!

Prettyghoul
Prettyghoul
Prettyghoul


----------



## Hairazor

PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

You are correct!! 

Hmm...I think Goblin will post next!


----------



## graveyardmaster

I think not...

But i do think Goblin will post next though...You here Goblin or still chasing after last


----------



## Hairazor

Just me

but maybe Goblin next


----------



## Goblin

Ask and you shall receive
Graveyard Master will be next


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No , I'm going to squeeze in first and now...

graveyardmaster will post next!!


----------



## Hairazor

Or me

Roxy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Me again. 

Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Right-O

GYM


----------



## Goblin

Not even close

Time for Hairazor versus the man-eating pollywogs


----------



## Hairazor

I whipped them

PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

You are correct.

Goblin will post next.


----------



## Goblin

You called?

Hairazor....if she has the price of admission


----------



## Hairazor

I do

Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor said:


> I do
> 
> Spooky1


I didn't know you did impressions!
Can I see?


----------



## Hairazor

Umm, what

GYM


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Sneaking in here but yes...

graveyardmaster will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Or maybe CrazedH


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Or me. 

I think Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Sure, why not

GYM


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope, me.

Now...graveyardmaster will next!


----------



## Goblin

Wrong again
Prettyghoul......after she finishes test driving the outboard tricycle


----------



## Hairazor

I hope when she is "next" she tells us about that ^ experience


----------



## Goblin

She drove from house to house delivering newspapers

Hairazor if she didn't get lost in the dark again


----------



## Hairazor

I keep a flashlight handy

DarkA


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not this time, just me. 

I think Hairazor will post next!


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Roxy


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Surprise it’s me

Back to you HR


----------



## Hairazor

OK

Goblin


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Me again,

Hopefully Goblin will post next!


----------



## morgan8586

Nope. It is Me!!!

JT is next?


----------



## Hairazor

Or maybe LordH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nah! me.

Goblin


----------



## Hairazor

Moon Dog


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sadly no.

Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

OK

CrazedH


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I think *morgan8586 will post nect*


----------



## Goblin

That's what you get for thinking! 

Prettyghoul will be next.....anyone else gets a ton of glitter dropped on their head


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Here I am!  (I wouldn't mind a little glitter though, just not a ton).

Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Some of your glitter got on me, now I sparkle

Roxy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sadly no, me again. 

I'm betting Goblin will post next!!!


----------



## Hairazor

He's restocking his glitter supply

GYM


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Surprise! It's me! lol

I do believe Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Moon Dog


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Good morning 

Spooky1 I believe your next.


----------



## Hairazor

Or Dreadmakr


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Or PG


----------



## Hairazor

Or me then 

PrettyG


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Or me 
Then you


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Or me then...

Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Dreadmakr


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No-no just me.

Goblin


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No me, I think Goblin's at the beach having a wonderful time! 

Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Goblin


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nopers

PG


----------



## Hairazor

Or GYM


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Me! 

I think CrazedHaunter will post next.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

How could I be so wrong? lol Soon though OK?

Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

GYM


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No
But Roxy should be posting next


----------



## Hairazor

Or Spooky1


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Or PG


----------



## Hairazor

Or back to CrazedH


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Oops I'm here! 

Hairazor will post next !


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Roxy


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Roxy is still rehearsing.

back to you HR


----------



## Hairazor

OK

Spooky1


----------



## graveyardmaster

Sorry to disappoint you.....

HR


----------



## PrettyGhoul

You are right, well wrong, but you will be right soon...

 Hairazor will post next!


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

CrazzedH


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Good evening!

PG.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Right you are! 

Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Bingo

Dreadmakr


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sadly no, I miss Dreadmakr! 

*CrazedHaunter will post next. 🎃*


----------



## Hairazor

Or me

GYM


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope me again. 

Hairazor will post next! 🎃


----------



## Hairazor

I will

Goblin


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope, just I!

Say Hi PG.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hi! 🎃

Hairazor will post next!!


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

EvilA


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning! 😈

Hairazor will post next. 🎃


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

CrazedH


----------



## Goblin

You chose wrong Weedhopper!

The Headless Horseman


----------



## Hairazor

Noppers

PrettyG


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nah!

now PG


----------



## graveyardmaster

Nope just me....Happy Halloween

Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Here

PrettyG


----------



## graveyardmaster

Sorry Hairazor PG is still out trick r treating...🎃

Ummm Hairazor will post next


----------



## Hairazor

You are correct

Roxy


----------



## Lord Homicide

May I "cut" in?

GYM


----------



## Hairazor

Me, me me

PrettyG


----------



## Lord Homicide

Oh I’m so “G” and pretty you hath no idea!

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Goblin


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope, sorry it's me. 

Hairazor will post next! 🎃🎃


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

LordH


----------



## xredge

Nope!

I'm gong with HairRazor!


----------



## Hairazor

Oh yeah, good choice

PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

You guessed right! 

^ OK I was just rereading and question to Lord Homicide (even though your comment totally cracked me up anyway) : What did you really mean by "G" ? 

I think Spooky1 will post next.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Being G is being gangsta baby!

rox


----------



## PrettyGhoul

To bad; just me. 

Hairazor will post next!


----------



## Hairazor

Happy T day

LordH


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, just me sliding in..

NOW... Lord Homicide will post next.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

or...Hairazor or graveyardmaster...who knows? That's the beauty and mystery of it.


----------



## xredge

No, looks like things are slowing up again, I have alot going on with both aspects of life so my time is short.

Going with PrettyGhoul, or HairRazor for a runner up


----------



## Hairazor

Here

GYM


----------



## PrettyGhoul

...or me, lol 

Hairazor will post next!


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

CrazedH


----------



## PrettyGhoul

🎅
Good Evening! (well...technically it's morning ) and sorry just me.

Hmmm...I think Lord Homicide will post next.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Finally,

Back at ya darling!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Here I am.

🎅🎅🎅Now I do believe Hairazor will post next!


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Goblin


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope me.🎅

Lord Homicide will post next. 🎅


----------



## Hairazor

He is next


----------



## Lord Homicide

Where is Goblin BTW?

PG


----------



## Hairazor

I'll second her being next


----------



## Lord Homicide

I thought I hit post a couple of days ago... weird.

PG-13


----------



## PrettyGhoul

🤶🤶 Good evening! 

Hmm...I think Hairazor will post next. ❇❇ 🤶


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Roxy


----------



## Lord Homicide

Nopers

HR


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

CrazedH


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, me. Merry Christmas !!

Lord Homicide will post next! 🎅🎅🎅🎅


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Happy Boxing Day!

Hairazor will post next! 🎅🎅🎅🎅


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

LordH


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope it's just me. 

I do believe Spooky1 will post next. 🎅🎅🎅


----------



## Hairazor

I second Spooky1


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Must be busy getting ready for the New Year. 

I think Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

LordH


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning again! 

I believe Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Goblin


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope, sorry just me again. 🤶

I think Graveyardmaster will post next. 🎅


----------



## Hairazor

That would be fun

GYM


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, me again. 

Hairazor will post next!


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

EvilA


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope.

PrettyGhoul


----------



## Hairazor

Yes, PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'm here! (very late, I'm sorry).

I think Hairazor will post next!


----------



## Hairazor

Right-o

Looking for Goblin


----------



## xredge

Had to screw things up, LOL! 

Going to say Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

DarkA


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, me again.

xredge will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Where is everyone??

CrazedH


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sadly no, just me. 

Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Back at cha PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Ok, laughing here...you are correct! 

Let's see...I think Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

xredge


----------



## xredge

Wow, it was me. But I guess just the 3 of us right now, and I'm limited with work.

PrettyGhoul


----------



## Hairazor

I agree PrettyG next


----------



## xredge

Nope, got on during lunch or for a few while waiting for a download. Actually not even sure why I even got on here as only have about 10 minutes 

PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'm glad you did! Thank you. 

Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

GYM


----------



## xredge

Nope, Catchng a break I think, LOL

PrettyG


----------



## Hairazor

Me

Now PrettyG


----------



## xredge

It's me

Will stick with PrettyG


----------



## Hairazor

Yeah, PrettyG


----------



## xredge

I just had to, LOL

PrettyG


----------



## Hairazor

She must be busy

xredge


----------



## xredge

Must be, surprising I beat her on. Typically I don't get on here on weekends including this past one. Only thing computer wise is if I really, really have to pay a bill. I will play my one computer game though now but I was playing for quiet a while and now starting to get nicer have way to much to do.

Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Scareme


----------



## xredge

Nope

Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Goblin


----------



## xredge

Just the 2 of us

Hairazor as per comment above


----------



## Hairazor

so xredge it is


----------



## Goblin

Try again! 

Xredge.......or else!


----------



## Hairazor

Or else me

then xredge


----------



## xredge

Yep, Late lunch today, going crazy

Let's go with Goblin for a change


----------



## Hairazor

Yeh, I vote for Goblin too


----------



## Goblin

Did I win the election?
My cat Garfield wants to post next


----------



## Hairazor

Hi Garfield

PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sorry I'm late, way late. 

I think Goblin will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Or xredge


----------



## xredge

Been a busy week, haven't been on until now and still shouldn't be LOL!


----------



## Hairazor

^ Forgiven

PrettyG


----------



## xredge

Back on Monday, at least I hope, LOL!

Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Goblin or xredge


----------



## xredge

Back to the 2 of us

Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Well we aren't so bad

xredge


----------



## xredge

Almost didn't have time today prepping for a meeting today and then a bigger one tomorrow that sort of stacks on each other.

hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Here I am.

Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

So right

xredge


----------



## xredge

Yeppers,

Hairazor, almost would have gone PG.


----------



## Hairazor

Well, I will go PrettyG


----------



## xredge

Nope,

My turn to try PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hello! 

I think Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

xredge


----------



## xredge

Yep

Hairazor, I debated it


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope, me. lol 

But now...I think Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Here

GYM


----------



## xredge

To busy yesterday

Hairazor


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, me again, but now...

Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Happy Easter

xredge


----------



## xredge

Yep,

PrettyG


----------



## Hairazor

I'll second PrettyG


----------



## xredge

Nope, needed a break.

Back to PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

You called? 

xredge will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

I agree


----------



## xredge

Yep, real late today. Busy day at work.

PrettyG


----------



## Hairazor

Noppers

GYM


----------



## xredge

Nope

Hairazor


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope, sorry but now...

Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Roxy


----------



## xredge

Nope, busy bad day really late

Hmmm, Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

EvilA


----------



## xredge

Nope

Hairazor,


----------



## Hairazor

Yep

Spooky1


----------



## xredge

Nope,

Hairazor, I know at some point somebody else will slip in


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Somebody else, lol. 

Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Goblin


----------



## xredge

Nope

Still going with Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Correct

PrettyG


----------



## xredge

Nope

PrettyG


----------



## Hairazor

Or maybe Moon Dog (come on people we could use some fresh blood)


----------



## xredge

Nope, very True. I'm wondering why I get on here every day 

Hairazor, wish could put somebody else.


----------



## Hairazor

Well, you are correct

PretttyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'm here. 😎

xredge will post next !


----------



## xredge

Yep,

Hairazor, because of timing


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

PrettyG


----------



## xredge

Good afternoon, well afternoon

PrettyG


----------



## Hairazor

Me

Anybody out there


----------



## xredge

Nobody's here, LOL!!

OK back to Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Empty echo

PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'm here.

Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

I will

xredge


----------



## xredge

Yep

PrettyG


----------



## Hairazor

How bout LordH


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, Lord H would be nice but just me.

Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

CrazedH


----------



## xredge

Nope, and late today

Hate to say it but Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Here (now that wasn't so bad)

PrettyG


----------



## RoxyBlue

Surprise!

xredge if he can make it through all the orange cones


----------



## Hairazor

Yes please, xredge


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sorry, me, squeezing in.

Now...xredge will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Or Spooky1


----------



## xredge

I went on strike from those orange cones, latest closure has turned the nitemare even worse, so gong in earlier and staying even later than normal, to let traffic die down. Just watch the traffic conditions on my computer to leave when better. By Thursday think I had over 50 hrs in just told my corporate manager working from home for a couple of hours on Fridays for now. 

PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Laughing. You and I have similar problems with traffic.  Seriously, reading your commentary is like reading my experiences going into work, and returning each day. Returning home might be worse because (and I time it) some programmer thinks it's fun to have a wait of 7 minutes for the cross road when there is very little traffic at midnight.

I believe Hairazor will post next. 🌝


----------



## Hairazor

So right

Goblin


----------



## xredge

Starting doing my posts but had a meeting with my corporate manager, as don't report to anybody on the site. Well its full on now my exit getting off will be closed after tomorrow and even the one after that and the silly thing is I think they didn't have to close the one, but our brilliant MDOT here is putting the crossover in after the exit. Here it seems the cones go at least a mile before and a mile after construction wish we were more like Ohio they seem to be close when I've gone through it. The good news me coming in early and leaving late has made the drive at least nicer with lines, but its almost like winter come in, in the dark and by the time I get home maybe an hour left of daylight.

PrettyG


----------



## Hairazor

Or me

Now PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

😀 Hello! 

Graveyardmaster will post next.


----------



## xredge

Nope 

Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Spooky1


----------



## xredge

Nope, and I even had a break.

PrettyG


----------



## Hairazor

She will be next


----------



## xredge

Nope

PrettyG


----------



## Hairazor

Noppers

GYM


----------



## xredge

Nope 

Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Ok

Sterchcinema


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope, me. 

Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

GYM


----------



## xredge

Nope, I'm back!

Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy

Spooky1


----------



## xredge

Nope, are you just hoping you can draw in somebody other than me and PrettyG, LOL

Hairazor, almost went with PrettyG


----------



## Hairazor

Well then I will go with PrettyG


----------



## xredge

Nope

PrettyG


----------



## Hairazor

She is busy

Goblin


----------



## xredge

Nope, You keep trying to get somebody else

hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

I know, with so many members we should have more input

so anyway, back to xredge


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'm here! 

xredge will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Or me

xredge up next


----------



## xredge

Yep,

PrettyG


----------



## xredge

Myself, LOL!


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

GYM


----------



## xredge

Morning, just made it LOL!

Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Here

PrettyG


----------



## xredge

Nope 

But will stick with PrettyG


----------



## Hairazor

PrettyG it is


----------



## xredge

Back to PrettyG, I hope


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'm here! 

Hairazor will post next!


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

xredge


----------



## xredge

Yeppers,

Hairazor,


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope, me.

Now...Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Roxy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, sorry, just me. 

xredge will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Or next


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Me again. 

I am going to stick with my guns xredge will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

I will second that ^


----------



## xredge

Ok, finally made it back, Work is killing me and just got nailed with a doozy. Might not be back until mid-next week though

PrettyG


----------



## Hairazor

Or the elusive Goblin


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, just Spooky me!
Hairazor ?


----------



## Hairazor

Here

xredge


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, me.

Now xredge will post next!!


----------



## xredge

Yep,

Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Your wish

PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

...is my command (sorry I had to finish that, lol). 

 xredge will post next.


----------



## xredge

Yep, been a while, going to be a while again going on a 5 day weekend vacation


----------



## Hairazor

I just popped in

Roxy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No me. 

Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

OK

Scareme


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I wish she would but just me.

I think Spooky1 will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Or me

xredge


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Or me.  

Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Goblin


----------



## Bone To Pick

You should have known it'd be me - it's some day in 2022.

If purple jumpsuit Elvis doesn't decide to suddenly return, it's back to Hairazor.


----------



## Hairazor

I looked, no purple jumpsuit Elvis in sight - yet

GYM


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, me again. 

Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Dr.M


----------



## xredge

Back? I think? Somewhat? Maybe?

PrettyG


----------



## Hairazor

Yes, prettyG please


----------



## xredge

Stick with PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'm here.  

Hairazor will post next. 🦅


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Anyone, anyone at all


----------



## xredge

Quieted down for a few minutes so trying to eat my lunch and got on.

PrettyG


----------



## Hairazor

Or Bone To Pick


----------



## xredge

PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Morning! (just got home from work). 

Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

I believe I will

Goblin


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sadly no, just me. 

Hmm...I think xredge will post next.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I've changed my mind. 

Now I think Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

GYM


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I wish.

Hairazor will post next. 🎃🎃🎃🎃🎃


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

xredge in the house


----------



## xredge

Yep, not sure how much right now though

PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hello! 

Hairazor will post next. 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Spooky1


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Oops, sorry, sadly just me. 

Hairazor will post next!  🎃


----------



## Hairazor

Here

EvilA


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Where is EvilA anyway? distressingly absent. 

I think xredge will post next.  🎃 🎃🎃


----------



## Hairazor

Yes, xredge next


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, just me.

I think Hairazor will post next.  🎃 🎃 🎃


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Goblin


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, me again.

Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

Back at you PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'm here. 🎃

👻 xredge will post next.


----------



## xredge

Yep, been a while to busy. Leaving Sunday for my 2 plus week Halloween camping trip. Not sure about it though right now, usually excited.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Have a great time!! 🎃🎃

Hairazor🎃👻 will post next!!


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

GYM


----------



## xredge

Back, but real busy to much going on and trying to catch up


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Nope. Just me.

The Haddonfield Slasher will post next. 🤣


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Yep! How'd I know? 🤣 

I think Roxy this time!


----------



## Hairazor

Bwahahaha

PrettyG


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Nope. I gave her a chance, but she must be off saving lives in a hospital or something. 😎 

Hairazor again?


----------



## Hairazor

Sure, why not

Roxy


----------



## xredge

Nope,

Going with Slasher


----------



## Hairazor

Or Goblin, I miss him


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Not this time.

How about xredge again?


----------



## Hairazor

Or PrettyG


----------



## xredge

Nope

PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

You are correct! 🎃🎃

Hairazor will post next. 😈


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

xredge


----------



## xredge

yeppers

Slasher


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope, it's me. 🎃🎃

I think Hairazor will post next. 🎃🎃


----------



## Hairazor

Here
HSlasher up next


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Present!

Hairazor one more time 😁


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Spooky1


----------



## xredge

Nope

PrettyG


----------



## Goblin

*Boy! Were you wrong

Hairazor, because I wish it*


----------



## Hairazor

Your wish just came 

HSlasher


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

And so it is. 😁 

Hairazor again!


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'm here.! 🎃🎃🎃

Goblin will post next!!! 🎃🎃


----------



## Hairazor

Or GYM


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Or me. 🎃

The Haddonfield Slasher will post next. 🎃🎃🎃


----------



## Hairazor

Sounds good to me


----------



## Goblin

Who posts next Hairazor?
Prettyghout will appear next


----------



## Hairazor

EvilA


----------



## xredge

PrettyG


----------



## graveyardmaster

ummmmmm nope

Hairazor you still trick r treating


----------



## Hairazor

Still putting props away

PrettyG


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Nope. Just me after missing a few days. 😁 

Goblin!


----------



## Hairazor

Yes, Goblin


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Well, I gave him 2 weeks, but I hafta bump this one. 😁 

How about Roxy?


----------



## Hairazor

Or Dreadmakr


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, me.  

I do believe Hairazor will post next. 🎃


----------



## Hairazor

Here

HSlasher


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Bingo!

Hairazor again!


----------



## Hairazor

Right-O

Scareme


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I wish! 

Hairazor will post next. 🤶


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Moon Dog


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, me again.

I think The Haddonfield Slasher will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

I popped in but by all means

HSlasher


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Ding, ding, ding... what do we have for her, Johnny? 🤣😁

How 'bout Ms. PrettyGhoul once more?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

🤶 You got it!

I do believe Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

You are so right

HSlasher


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Enters stage right...

Definitely Hairazor this time


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers

GYM


----------



## PrettyGhoul

🤶 Sadly no, just me but I do believe...

*The Haddonfield Slasher will post next. 🎅 *


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Back by popular demand!  

I'm thinking PrettyGhoul again?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

You must be psychic. 

I see Hairazor posting next. 🤶


----------



## Hairazor

Good streak going

HSlasher


----------



## PrettyGhoul

...and then it sadly stopped.

I think Hairazor will post next!! 🤶🤶🤶


----------



## Hairazor

Done

HSlasher


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Slasher it is!

Hairazor again


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

PrettyG


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning again! 

Hmm...I think Hairazor will post next. 🤶 (One last Mrs. Claus).


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

HSlasher


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope just me. 

*xredge will post next. *


----------



## Hairazor

Where is everyone

GYM


----------



## PrettyGhoul

People always seem to appear before holidays and disappear right after. Sort of balances out in between. My observation anyway. 

I think Hairazor will post next.


----------



## Hairazor

Here

Goblin


----------

